# Assisted Conception Thread :) *updated members list pg1*



## MrsF

Hello ladies, 

I know we have a fabulous LTTTC Graduates thread over here in first tri, and i thought it would be good to add this one too :) 

So, if you've had a helping hand to achieve your dream, here's the place to be :)

I thought this'd be a good place to share worries, joys, concerns, after thoughts, progesterone, and injections. Also, it could be a useful thread for those going through IVF/ICSI/IUI to dip into now and again

Welcome ladies, here's to a long awaited happy and healthy 9 months :happydance: and :hugs:


*AC Members:
**
MrsF (27th June 11) 
Britt11 (30th June 11)
Maxxiandniko (11th August 11) twinnies!
Mrs-G (1st August 11)
Mercyme (27th July 11)
Mamamirfy (12th August 11 - but will be July)
DillyC (27th July 11)
Blue12
Megg33k  
Ahbon (15th August 11)twinnies
Cheerios
Yomo (24th June 11)
Marsmaiden (7th Sept 11) twinnies!
Dragonmommy (1st July 11)
Isi Buttercup*


----------



## Mervs Mum

Just popping in to wish all you LTTTCers arriving in first tri HUGE congrats and lots of love and sticky dust to you all! :dust:

x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi MrsF! I found you!


----------



## MrsF

thankyou Merv's mum x x x:flower: hope you're well :)

hey hey hey maxxi!!!! Welcome to first tri sweetpea :happydance: my aim is to get everyone in from the oct thread :) 

and may i congratulate you again missus x x x x


----------



## Britt11

Hi Mrsf I found you!! I actually didnt end up using any treatment to get my bfp, if you remember it was a complete suprise natural bfp but can I still join? I love this group
hugs,


----------



## MrsF

tehe, i was thinking about you Britt actually (when i woke up at stupid o'clock this morning with a touch of insomnia!!!!) - i think you have to be an honorary member, i'd hate not to see you here! welcome ;)

x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Hello Hello Hello

aaaahhhhh you girls feel like my family, I feel all safe and snug with you all around.

Hope you're all doing ok, I am going to have a read of your journals later cos I'm all excited and want to know when I'm gonna start feeling something!

I'm feeling in a positive mood today, I've worked out my due date on an IVF calculator, have you all done that and did it match what the clinic says?

Also, got my 6 week scan on Thursday, those of you that have had it what should I expect, I'm a little scared!!!!


----------



## MrsF

mrs-g, i know exactly what you mean, it's very reassuring seeing you all again over here :) 

i did the ivf calculator, and it put me at 29th June - when i had 8 week scan, they also dated me at 29th June :happydance: if bean is anything like me, he'll be too scared to do things differently and will do everything by the book, clearly happening right now as he's doing exactly what he shoud be doing! lol!

:happydance: for 6 wk scan! I paid for mine at a private scanning firm as i wasn't due for one with my clinic until the 8 wk mark (i think i was about 7 and couldnt wait any longer). I saw the hb, and he was able to pick it up and let me hear it too :) you could see the yolk sac, beany and hb. He was very small, i think he was about 8mm. no visible arms, legs, etc, but the hb was what i was after. The heart itself measured just over 2mm. 

pleased you're positive today gal, it's a nice place to be :) x x x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Completely OT but Mrs G your puppy in your siggie just melted my heart!! :cloud9:

x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Yes Britt you are an honorary member!

MrsG - That's very exciting about your scan on Thursday! I have to go for blood work on Monday to make sure I don't have an ectopic and then we'll be talking about scans. It'll be such a relief for you when you see that hb. I'm not feeling much of anything except tiredness but then again I've always been a sleepy person. My chest is sore but it's been that way since the trigger shot and progesterone and since I'm still on the capsules I'm sure that's what that's about. Everyone else (except Britt!) still on the capsules?


----------



## Mrs-G

yep, have to take them till week 10, I don't mind them, I quite like my 30 minute lay down!!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

How's everyone doing? I'm going in for more blood work tomorrow so I'm thinking positive thoughts that the levels will have gone up nicely. MrsG - when's your next appt?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Got my level back - 1406. Now on to the sono


----------



## Mrs-G

My appointment is thursday! I'm very scared about it, still don't think I have any symptoms, unless morning sickness is the same as my normal morning queezy feeling, and my tiredness is my normal tiredness I think, so I can't help thinking there is something wrong, I just want Thursday to be over and done with.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mrs-G said:


> My appointment is thursday! I'm very scared about it, still don't think I have any symptoms, unless morning sickness is the same as my normal morning queezy feeling, and my tiredness is my normal tiredness I think, so I can't help thinking there is something wrong, I just want Thursday to be over and done with.


I don't have any symptoms really either. I'm normally a sleepy person so it's hard for me to tell too. My chest is sore but honestly that started with the trigger shot and my progesterone level is high so they've discontinued the capsules and I'm thinking they're the cause of the soreness. I hope Thursday comes for you quickly!


----------



## MrsF

hello my lovelies :)

i meant to post last night but i was feeling so yucky that i went to bed - clearly i had a fresh batch of hormones delivered as i was so weepy cos i was struggling with ms :blush: 

maxxi :happydance: for rising levels cherub!!!! have you got a sono booked?

mrs-g :hugs: i understand your apprehension, i'll be thinking of you thursday and you must make here your first port of call please! x x x

i'm on my progesterone caps til 21st december - and am i counting down or what! I hate them - i know they've done a sterling job maintaining the pregnancy, but they make me cramp like a trooper, they make me more nauseous, i never feel clean, and with our gigs picking up, i'm always having to lie down just as we are setting up! 2 weeks today :happydance:

am eagerly awaiting my 12 week scan appointment :shrug: think the hospital are dealing with backlog from all the bad weather. Can't believe i'm 11 weeks tomorrow! i use my doppler every other day to check on bubba, so that's what i'll be doing tonight :) and vomming. And then sleeping! 

hope you're all well, can't wait to see some more "faces" in here from the other threads.

Much love ladies, catch you soon x x x x


----------



## MrsF

me again :) i have a :blush: question - and cos you feel like my birth partners haha:) i feel i can ask......

apart from the major factor of the whole birth-giving m'larky (and, may i add, i'm taking EVERYTHING on offer, bar gas and air as it makes me vom), does anyone else worry about the whole tearing business????? i know there's little i can do to prevent it, but has anyone else heard of massaging bio-oil into the perinium (sp)? my friend had 3rd degree tears and needed a surgical episiotomy (sp) about a year after giving birth as the muscles were knackered and it makes my bum go funny thinking about it.

:blush:

i haven't started to massage yet, but am seriously contemplating it very soon :/

x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh my god mrs f, aren't you stressed enough with first tri without worrying about birth!!!!!!! I'm not even going there! I wanna epidural and that's all I'm saying on the matter, no other thoughts are entering my head!

Afm I'm not sure if ms has kicked in or not, have been queasy all day, I thought ms was about quick chuck up's every couple of hours in the morning ;-)


----------



## MrsF

mrs-g - it is a fact that i am my own worst enemy!! I have such an active imagination i just cant help but think!!! My other biggest thing is planning and organising - the sooner i can get stuff planned, the more relaxed i feel (ironically enough!!!)

apparently ms is so named as if the whole pregnancy is viewed as a day, ms is the " morning" part. i can't remember when mine started, tbh i feel like i have always had it!!! i'[d say it's been in the past 4 weeks or so? having siad all that, i've been on the orange barley all day and i haven't gagged once......(thats tempting fate... :dohh:)


----------



## raf-wife

MrsF said:


> me again :) i have a :blush: question - and cos you feel like my birth partners haha:) i feel i can ask......
> 
> apart from the major factor of the whole birth-giving m'larky (and, may i add, i'm taking EVERYTHING on offer, bar gas and air as it makes me vom), does anyone else worry about the whole tearing business????? i know there's little i can do to prevent it, but has anyone else heard of massaging bio-oil into the perinium (sp)? my friend had 3rd degree tears and needed a surgical episiotomy (sp) about a year after giving birth as the muscles were knackered and it makes my bum go funny thinking about it.
> 
> :blush:
> 
> i haven't started to massage yet, but am seriously contemplating it very soon :/
> 
> x x x

hi mrs f i hope you dont mind me posting here but i have been following the october and november thread in assisted conception as im starting ivf in january firstly id like to say a massive congratulations to you all and i hope to be joining you in a few months and secondly please dont worry about tearing, with my dd i had a risk of tearing so had to be cut and then stitched and seriously being cut was nothing i couldnt feel it at all, i think it must be quite rare to tear because your being closely monitered all the time and they will step in before that happens also i gave birth using pethadine and had a 12 hour labour but ive spent the past 8 yrs desperatly trying to do it all again so its not that bad and you soon forget it once that babys placed in your arms,
enjoy every minute of it and once again congratulations :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsF - I agree with MrsG. I'm not even going there right now! I need to get to my sono to make sure everything is ok. I've been here 2 times before so I'm nervous. My sono is scheduled for the 21st. It'll be the longest 2 weeks ever!

MrsG - congrats on the ms! Always a good sign to have it.

Hi raf-wife! Hope you're here soon!

Nothing too different with me. My stomach never feels right but I wouldn't call it ms. And I'm tired but that's usually how I am. I've told some people about the bfp but don't talk too much about it yet, not even with my husband. I'll feel a bit better after the scan.


----------



## MrsF

hi raf-wife :) you better hurry up and get in here hun! looking forward to you joining! And thank you for helping put my mind at ease..... :blush:

mrs-g hows the ms today hun? 

maxxi - i totally empathise with waiting - it's all about the bloody waiting ain't it!!!!! saints - i tell, that's what we all are, saints!!

x x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Hello x

Ms been better today, although I don't think I deserve to call it ms yet, it's just that I feel a little icky all the time! 

Maxi, my stomach felt awful from egg collection up to about a week ago, I've only actually just realised that it doesn't hurt anymore, I still have been getting the odd vague cramping but nothing like it was!

Still nervous about my scan tomorrow, told oh that he'd best not be late cos I don't want to be told my babies died without him there! He says there is no way that's happened going off the size of my belly, I told him that I was just getting fat!!! I just want to get the scan over with and be told things are all ok, then I can relax (yeah right the worry is gonna stop there!) but to see a heartbeat and the sack and everything is just a hurdle I want to get to, it will make it more real.

When are you all telling people? I've only told those who knew we were going through ivf and have dared to ask how it went plus immediate family, I don't know when to tell people at work, they keep making me tea and I have to keep pouring it away! I'm worried that a couple might quit though if they know i'm going on maternity and don't want that stress so I might keep it to myself for as long as possible!


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsG - I've told most people that I'm doing ivf and most of those people that I got my bfp. I sadly don't have any living family members left so all the people I've told are my friends. My husband told his family I'm sure.
You're scan will go well I'm sure! You will feel much better after and worry a little less. It's rare to have something go wrong after a heartbeat is seen. 
The way I look at my scan is that I'd better see something. I'm not going to have paid all this money to miscarry when I was doing that pretty well all on my own!

MrsF - yes we are saints. This is torture.


----------



## DillyC

I hope you don't mind me popping in... I started on the Oct thread but couldn't keep up!!!!

Just want to say congrats to you all... Good luck today Mrs G

Mrs F I have heard the oil is a great idea, but usually starts in 3rd Tri, and i think almond oil is recommended as its really well absorbed and completely natural, unless you are allergic of course!?? also you have to massage internally quite deep, so might get a bit messy, but is mean't to be great.

I have been also feeling queasy in the morning and evening, so stuffing myself silly at lunchtime and going to bed at 9pm... what a lightweight I am!

xxxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

I am not having a good morning. I woke up to brown spotting. It's maybe a little more than spotting. It seems to have stopped but of course I'd have to drink more water to start peeing again to see what the deal is but for now it's gone. I am so freaked out. No pain or cramps but I've been here before. I have an appt with the doctor at 10 today to see what's going on and I'm praying that nothing is going on.


----------



## DillyC

Oh M+N... I hope everything is ok... i know it won't help you stop worrying, i would be exactly the same...but it is not unusual for women to have brown spotting in early pregnancy..

How pregnant are you now... do you think they will do an early scan for you...

Keeping EVERYTHING crossed xxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

DillyC said:


> Oh M+N... I hope everything is ok... i know it won't help you stop worrying, i would be exactly the same...but it is not unusual for women to have brown spotting in early pregnancy..
> 
> How pregnant are you now... do you think they will do an early scan for you...
> 
> Keeping EVERYTHING crossed xxx

Thank you. 5 weeks today. I just got back from the office. They did a scan and everything looks ok but now I'm waiting on the results from the blood tests. I haven't had any more spotting but I've been in this place before. I'm just praying my beta doubled. I won't know till later today.


----------



## MrsF

oh maxxi :hugs: thinking of you gal - i hear your concerns as you said you've been here before - i hope it's just irritation, i had bright pink/orange crap and brown crap over about 10 days from about 6 weeks. you are in my thoughts babe, please keep us uptodate x x x 

dilly! Hello sweetie x x x welcome :) good to see you x x x how you feeling? and thankyou for oil tip - when you say deep massage - you mean up the old foofoo?? 

mrs-g x x xhow has your scan gone today? all good i really hope x x x 

afm - day with no gagging :happydance::happydance::happydance: checked on bubba's hb and still going strong so maybe, just maybe, the placenta is doing the work now! Or, it could be the gallons of orange barley i'm drinking to stop the gag reflex - i ain;t gonna stop to find out!

muchos love senoritas x x x laters x x x


----------



## MrsF

b****cks, tempted effing fate didn't I :sick:


----------



## maxxiandniko

The office called. My beta is a little over 4000 and the progesterone and estradiol were all ok. I'm still a little freaked out though. I just don't know where it came from. Oh and by the way I have a little secret. The doctor thinks I have twins!


----------



## MrsF

maxxi - i was so nervous about reading your reply cherub, but i literally have a lump in my throat, i'm so happy for you :hugs: omg - twins!!! I promise not to tell anyone ;) maybe the spotting was double old implantation blood!!! i bet you cannot wait for your scan now!!!!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh my god maxi that is amazing news!!!!!!

I've just got one! Heartbeat found and got yolk sack etc, all looking good, what a relief! 

Been discharged from care now though and I'm a bit scared :-(, gotta go into the big bad world of NHS, who's had their first midwife appointment? Mines on the 22nd dec.

Clinic say that I'd be really unlucky at this stage for it not to go full term so I'm going to relax and enjoy this journey!


----------



## MrsF

Top news also Mrs-g :) i understand how you feel, when care discharged me I felt really on my own!! it really surprised me, but then again they did say "well, we've done our bit, rest is over to you ;)" 

i'll see the midwife when i have my scan - but still awaiting date confirmation.

x x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Thanks MrsF. I have no idea what it was. I haven't had sex either because of the progesterone capsules. I stopped those on Monday and was figuring that we could start again once that nasty white stuff stopped. Now I'm told that's it for us till I get through the first trimester because sex can cause bleeding and they don't want me freaking out and running back over to the office for unnecessary tests. I just hope it doesn't come back.

Congrats MrsG! Yes now you can relax. I wish I was at your point but I've got a little ways to go. 11 days to be exact. My new countdown.


----------



## MrsF

maxxi - i'll share a secret with you, we aint done it since september i think!!!! I felt very yucky before FET and not fruity at all, and then when bean was put back in, and progesterone kicked in, i haven't fancied it cos of all the gunk, potential bleeds and just too god damn tired......

god love my DH for his patience.....
:winkwink:


----------



## Mrs-G

Ah look at us all pregnant, we've all done so well and should give ourselves a big pat on the back!

We've decided to tell people after 8 weeks! Gonna put a scan photo in my nan's Christmas card and say not to be opened till Xmas day, trouble is she'll probably not know what it is!

Ah, I was so proud of oh today, he actually showed emotion which is a first for him! He was really chuffed by the scan. Oh and he said we can find out the babies sex, and he said we might go shopping in jan sales (I think that's a bit early though).

Can you tell I'm excited tonight?

Dilly - hi, October thread was a little fast moving, hopefully you'll stay with us on this one x


----------



## Mrs-G

Sorry me again!

Did any of you still have enlarged ovaries at 6 week scan? Mine were huge!!! I hope they soon settle down!


----------



## MrsF

heya hun, no i didn;t - but i wonder if that's because i had a frozen cycle - my memory's shite, was yours fresh? x


----------



## Mrs-G

Yeah x that'll be why


----------



## Mrs-G

We were told we weren't allowed to bd once we'd had egg collection, and I didn't fancy it a few days before cos of swollen ovaries, don't intend to do it for next 8 months either!!!! No point now lol!


----------



## MrsF

:cry: 
:cry:

feeling very sorry for myself. been up for hours projectile vomiting and feel really poo. think i've picked up a stomach bug from kids at school, as it;s more violent than MS. my ligaments really hurt around my womb - i'm guessing its just from heaving so much :( 

think i might ring doc later to to check. am worried about little bean being affected by it :( 

why is it that when you have sickness, you're reduced to a dribbling, snivelling child who just wants her mummy and marmite on dry toast :(


----------



## Mrs-G

I'm sorry your feeling rough mrs f, but marmite? Seriously! Lol


----------



## MrsF

when i was a kid and was sick, my folks would starve me for 24 hours, but i could have really weak orange squash in the evening, and then brekkie the next day would be one slice of toast with marmite on - i sill associate it all 30 odd years on! it tasted sooooooooo good after having had no food. i used to nibble at it to savour the marmite.

prob is, i'm not at that stage yet - i have no appetite so MS is kicking in between bouts of bug-voms. god damn do i feel rough x


----------



## DillyC

MrsF said:


> dilly! Hello sweetie x x x welcome :) good to see you x x x how you feeling? and thankyou for oil tip - when you say deep massage - you mean up the old foofoo??

Hmmmmmm... I am afraid so.... Guess we will all have that to look forward to!!!

M&N.... so so pleased everything is ok.... nice BhCG.... when are you seeing them again.... Twins...eeeekkk how exciting!

Mrs G Yay for your little ones Heartbeat..... it must have been amazing and emotional I am sure...

We have our scan booked for Monday.... so FX everything is ok...

Oh Mrs F so sorry you are feeling so dreadful. I don't know if you would find it helpful but i have been using acupuncture and the pressure bands for nausea, it seems to help, although its no where near as bad as yours... I really hope this phase passes for you soon xxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

The brown bleeding came back this morning. I woke up, went to the bathroom and there it was. I called the doctor again but she didn't see the need for a scan unless the bleeding turns red or I have clots. It's completely gone now and has pretty much been since I first saw it at 4:30 in the morning. I feel fine meaning no cramps but I'm freaking out. I just hope whatever it is it stops because it's killing me


----------



## MrsF

thanks Dilly - i do have bands, but i've had to take them off as theyve blistered my wrists!

rang doc, blubberng, and he says to go into tomorrow if no better for meds as he doesnt want me to dehydrate. am really crampy today, and in back, but i guess thats the bug taking hold.

scan date thro - weds :)

maxxi :hugs: i empathise with you x x am thinking of you cherub x x x 

gotta go, i'm exhausted x x x


----------



## Britt11

MrsF- you poor thing, I hope you feel better soon and a stomach bug on top of it :dohh:
I have been so lucky, I keep waiting for the nausea but nothing really. I did have 4 days of diarrhea and severe nausea (no vomiting) but it turned out to be a stomach bug. I feel fine that way now, just really tired, I have gone up a full size in my bra and I am getting some headaches. Oh and I am so bloated it looks like I am showing already.

Maxxi- I know the brown stuff has to be so stressful but there has been quite a few ladies on our threads have it and all has turned out to be fine. Just take it easy

:hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt11 said:


> MrsF- you poor thing, I hope you feel better soon and a stomach bug on top of it :dohh:
> I have been so lucky, I keep waiting for the nausea but nothing really. I did have 4 days of diarrhea and severe nausea (no vomiting) but it turned out to be a stomach bug. I feel fine that way now, just really tired, I have gone up a full size in my bra and I am getting some headaches. Oh and I am so bloated it looks like I am showing already.
> 
> Maxxi- I know the brown stuff has to be so stressful but there has been quite a few ladies on our threads have it and all has turned out to be fine. Just take it easy
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks Britt. It's killing me and I'm running to the bathroom every chance I get and so far it's slowed down. I'm sure it will show up in the morning again. I'm glad you don't feel. I wish I did because it would make me feel that all is ok but I don't wish it on anyone else!


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsF said:


> thanks Dilly - i do have bands, but i've had to take them off as theyve blistered my wrists!
> 
> rang doc, blubberng, and he says to go into tomorrow if no better for meds as he doesnt want me to dehydrate. am really crampy today, and in back, but i guess thats the bug taking hold.
> 
> scan date thro - weds :)
> 
> maxxi :hugs: i empathise with you x x am thinking of you cherub x x x
> 
> gotta go, i'm exhausted x x x


Feel better :hugs:


----------



## MrsF

morning ladies :flower:

well, bug seems to have buggered off :thumbup: no sweats, no temp, no cramps, no sickness or bobs for over 12 hours :thumbup: just very tired. But very happy. listened to bubba's hb this morning and relieved he survived what felt like the end of the world!!!!!!

britt, my bb's have gone up two cup sizes already!!! I dread to think how big they're gonna be by the end!!!! my waist has definitely thickened - after my scan on weds i'm gonna go buy me some mat trousers(cunning plan in time for christmas, tehe....)

well, it struck me today just how close christmas is - and due to ms, tiredness and baby brain, i have done nothing in terms of present buying or card writing :blush: so, am up and am on it. anyone else feel like they dont want to spend a fortune on pressies? I don't as i need to have as much £ in my mat savings ready for when i leave work - dont mean that to come across as scroogey, i mean it more practically

x x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Glad you're feeling better MrsF!

I woke up this morning to minimal brown spotting which I wish wasn't there but I'll take it. I hope this means whatever it is has left. I'll still be nervous to wake up tomorrow for fear that it was taking a break and will return with a vengeance in the morning!


----------



## Mrs-G

Hello girls, travelled to see my parents for weekend so not been on much.

Glad your feeling better mrs f.

Maxi I hope your spotting is just a symptom of twins! Hopefully it will pass.

When did your bb's start growing, wish mine would!!!!!!

I'll be 7 weeks on Monday, so just a week to go to the 8 week milestone, meeting up with all the family tomorrow but don't think I'm ready to tell all! Gonna wait till Christmas I think.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mrs-G said:


> Hello girls, travelled to see my parents for weekend so not been on much.
> 
> Glad your feeling better mrs f.
> 
> Maxi I hope your spotting is just a symptom of twins! Hopefully it will pass.
> 
> When did your bb's start growing, wish mine would!!!!!!
> 
> I'll be 7 weeks on Monday, so just a week to go to the 8 week milestone, meeting up with all the family tomorrow but don't think I'm ready to tell all! Gonna wait till Christmas I think.

I hope so too. Mine started growing with the trigger shot I think. I don't know if they're getting bigger by the day but they are definitely sore. I started at an A cup though so you'd notice any growth on me.


----------



## MrsF

heya ladies, having an attack of the insomnia-variety - got a steaming cold now and i've only managed 2 hours of sleep :( man alive, i just wanna be well again :nope:

my bb's were a D, and are now reaching for that F status - mega-peed off. Gonna cost me a fortune in bras if they keep growing at this rate, and i look quite bizarre as i'm a size 10 (well, i was anyway...!) and oh the pain! i went out last night, and when the cold air hit them my nipples felt like they were gonna fall off - excruciating. mrs-g, just be careful what you wish for ;)

maxxi - i agree that the brown stuff could be twins cause. also, are you still on progesterone? that can irritate the cervix. also, it could be a throw back related to when AF would be here if you weren't pregnant maybe? i have heard that before on here somewhere x x x 

well, off for my first packet of skips for the day - my new thing for ms. it'll only last a few days, then i'll be sick to death of those as well, just like everything else!!!

my word, i sound like a little ray of sunshine today! might go back to bed.....

much love x x x x


----------



## Britt11

Hey Mrs F, I am normally a C size cup and am now a D- in my pregnancy book it said your breasts dont keep growing like most people think, the majority of the increase happens in the beginning in the first tri and remains the same for the rest of the pregnancy- pheww thank goodness

I dont know if you guys know Raz, she posted on the LTTTC thread but unfortunately she miscarried again...my heart breaks for her- 

hugs,


----------



## Mrs-G

I don't think my bb's are going to grow! :-c I'm a 34b and have always had small bb's and thought I'd get a chance to have a nice cleavage for xmas but if yours have all grown already I don't think mine will. 

Mrs f, you seem to be having a real tough time, it's lucky you've wanted this pregnancy for so long, just imagine if it was an accident, you'd be cursing like mad!

Just got back from London, really tired as stuck in car for 3 and a half hours, we told my nan in the end but swore her to secrecy, told her she can tell rest of family at Christmas, she seemed really pleased and tried to reassure me that birth is easy! She asked if I was planning on having it at home! I told her I wanted knocking out!

Hope you've all had a good weekend and are getting yourselves all christmassy, this is our last Christmas as a couple!


----------



## DillyC

Hello lovelies...

Glad the nausea is a bit better Mrs F

Hope the spotting is not getting worse Maxxi

Yay for being knocked out Mrs G... I agree!!!!

So just went for out first scan and 1 perfect little heartbeat in there... am so happy I could cry, although was sick last night this morning and at the hospital...nice!!!!

xxx


----------



## MrsF

awwwww dilly, that's fab news :happydance: (the hb i mean, not the voms ;))

i want knocking out too..........

well, i have the world's most shittiest cold now :( seems to be a hangover from that norovirus bug that i've had. I don't normally take medication when not pregnant, but i would have happily glugged back a bottle of night nurse last night, but i dont think bubbs would've appreciated it!

i cant believe i'll b 12 weeks on weds! got my scan weds pm so i'll try and post a pic if i can. Feeling more at ease having the doppler, but i cant wait to see bubbs properly! nor can i wait to start to bloom - am really hoping appetite somes back and ms does one!

how's everyone else doing? 
:flower:
much love senoritas and beans x x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Dilly - congrats! You must feel so relieved! I had the brown bleeding Thursday and Friday morning with nothing the rest of those days and then just a little on Saturday morning but thankfully nothing since then. I'm still nervous though. I keep worrying that something's going wrong in there and I'll find out about it like I did last time. I'm the crankiest too and trying not to get too upset at random stressors but I know that I'm doing that because I'm anxious about this pregnancy. 

Mrs F - feel better and congrats on getting out of first tri in one piece! I know you weren't too stressed but it's relief to get out of first tri. No progesterone for me so I have no idea where the bleeding came from. I hope it stays away.

Britt - I guess I'm closer to a B now and not really sure what to do with them since I'm so used to having nothing. I don't know Raz but my heart goes out to her. A mc is a horrible thing.


----------



## Britt11

Hi Maxxi, I hope the bleeding stays away too, gosh first tri is nerve wracking!!

Mrs F I have my 12 week scan next week on the 20th. I am nervous but also very excited, hope everything is great.
I am not buying a doppler because I could see myself becoming very obsessed with it...lol

hugs,


----------



## maxxiandniko

If I could buy a doppler right this second I would but I don't think it makes any sense. And I'm totally with you Britt - I'd become obsessed as well. And congrats on getting out of first tri next week too! What a relief that will be (or am I just projecting?)


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh my god, how stressful is my job!!!!! Grrrrrr

I hope stress doesn't do any damage at this point, or the next 6 months, started at 9 finished at 7.30, ended up with an hour late for my pessary, then couldn't have dinner till after my 30min lay down, haven't stopped all day, I don't know how I'll cope when my symptoms step up a gear!


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs f and Britt - are you leaving us soon? :-(


----------



## Britt11

Mrs-G said:


> Oh my god, how stressful is my job!!!!! Grrrrrr
> 
> I hope stress doesn't do any damage at this point, or the next 6 months, started at 9 finished at 7.30, ended up with an hour late for my pessary, then couldn't have dinner till after my 30min lay down, haven't stopped all day, I don't know how I'll cope when my symptoms step up a gear!

oh you poor thing, that is awful. Actually I have a pretty stressful job too with lots of air travel- I find when I over do it, my body let me know, and I end up needing major catch up the next day (usually tons of sleepand taking it easy). Can you have more relaxful days?
:hugs:


Mrs-G said:


> Mrs f and Britt - are you leaving us soon? :-(

no, I'm not leaving any time soon. I think we should all stay on this thread as it is and maybe when the last person is heading to second tri it can be moved over? :shrug: otherwise we can just post this thread in maybe the group section, either or I am subscribed to it and not leaving

:hugs:

and yes Maxxi I will be very relieved to move past first tri, actually once I have my scan on December 20th, I will be able to sigh a breath of relief

I do hear your m/c stats drop drastically after a heart beat is seen on the first scan

:hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

I hope no one leaves the thread! I'm too neurotic to be on my own


----------



## maxxiandniko

So I woke up with slight brown spotting again. Not as bad as last week but this is killing me. I'm waiting to call the doctor now. I can't imagine this means anything good. I was so excited that it went away and here it is again. Killing me I tell you.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Nobody at the office is too concerned unless there's a big change. I know I should feel better about that but I'm still freaked out! Go away!


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: maxxi x x x i know it is so easy for me to say (cos i was a wreck when i had spotting) but if your office is ok, i would trust in their judgement sweetheart, the constant worry you must feeling must be terrible x x x think twins, think irritable cervix, think brown is good. much much love sweetpea

i wont be leaving the thread ladies, i like having somewhere to go and offload / support / share things that's consistent. When we're ready, we'll defo do a second tri thread. 

i am relieved hun to be at 2nd tri, i have been so worried, but i've tried to put it out of my head as i'm such a worrier at the best of times. My worry has been that bubb's has grown without limbs, or may have genetic problems, or might not be healthy - i really dont know whether to have the tests tomorrow or not. I wouldn't have an amnio, but the nuchal scan, the bloods, etc -a bit worried bout that.

mrs-g - :hugs: sorry you're having a stressy time at work. Dont worry about taking pessaries an hour late, you will be fine x x x 

went into work today, only to burst into tears and come straight back home again, this virus is knocking the stuffing out of me! came home and collapsed on sofa and was out for the count for 4 hours. have already taken tomorrow off. I just hope beany is ok in there. thank god for pregnancy vits, i'm currently living on skips crisps and water! 

much love ladies, speak soon x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsF - thanks. How much did you spot and for how long? How come you're not doing an amnio? Or CVS I guess because you're a little early for an amnio. At least do the bloods and the nuchal scan goes without saying. You'll feel better I bet. I think with me they're going to recommend all those things anyway. But I've got other things to obsess over for now.


----------



## MrsF

heya maxxi,

i had brown gunk (and pink, and at one point i swear it was orange!) over a period of 10 days i think it was. I had a uti and thrush on top of that and it worried the crap out of me x x x 

my friend was told after one of the tests that she was high risk of down;s, so she had the amnio which caused her so much worry regarding the m/c risk. the test came back fine, but she worried for ages about it. If there was a chance this bean has down's, i wouldn't end the pregnancy, so having an amnio wouldn't change much. Mind you, i guess it's easy for me to say I wouldn;t have an amnio now! Who knows what goes through your mind til you're there. 

but - all being well, i shall be in here tomorrow evening with one perfectly healthy bubbs on board!!! x x x


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
yes the NT scan is nerve wracking, I have mine on Monday. I have already gotten my blood work done for it. I just pray that all is okay and it comes back with low odds as I dont want the amnio. If it comes back as high odds we will be getting an amnio. So just praying we dont have to.

hope everyone is well, MrsF you poor thing.
I guess MS completely skipped me....I do have headaches in the morning, fatigue and troubles sleeping but otherwise I feel great

I do have a fetal monitor arriving at my home for work tomorrow....I will likely be naughty and try it out on myself :blush:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt - how come you don't want the amnio?

MrsF - good luck tomorrow! If you're not over 35 then the amnio isn't necessary anyway. I'm probably going to do all the testing because I'm 39. But I've got a long ways to go before that and many other problems!

It's freezing here in NY and usually this time of year I'm getting ready to go somewhere warm. We didn't plan anything because we weren't sure of what was going to be happening at this time and unfortunately despite the fact that I travel alot I get super-anxious when I fly. :nope: And now I can't take anything so I'm too nervous to put myself under all that stress. It's going to be a long winter.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi Everybody! Can I join? We tried for 3 years and just gout our BFP on Dec 3 with our first attempt with IVF?ICSI :)


----------



## Blue12

Hi ladies,

I am nervously here... I just wondered if any of you used clearblue digital tests where it tells you how many weeks you are?

Thanks. xo


----------



## Britt11

maxxiandniko said:


> Britt - how come you don't want the amnio?
> 
> MrsF - good luck tomorrow! If you're not over 35 then the amnio isn't necessary anyway. I'm probably going to do all the testing because I'm 39. But I've got a long ways to go before that and many other problems!
> 
> It's freezing here in NY and usually this time of year I'm getting ready to go somewhere warm. We didn't plan anything because we weren't sure of what was going to be happening at this time and unfortunately despite the fact that I travel alot I get super-anxious when I fly. :nope: And now I can't take anything so I'm too nervous to put myself under all that stress. It's going to be a long winter.

Oh my gosh you live in NY. I went there for my first time in September (month before we conceived) and it is by far one of my favorite cities!! You might be having cold weather now but you sure have beautiful falls, we were already cold in Calgary for the end of Sept and you guys were like 30 degrees, was SO nice. Amazing city :)
I dont want the amnio because of the risk of m/c, I know its only 0.5% but I am hoping my risk assessment comes back great so we dont need it. The doctor said its up to me. We will want to know though if there are any problems.



Mamamirfy said:


> Hi Everybody! Can I join? We tried for 3 years and just gout our BFP on Dec 3 with our first attempt with IVF?ICSI :)

yes of course you can, I think I have seen your name before- welcome and congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


Blue12 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am nervously here... I just wondered if any of you used clearblue digital tests where it tells you how many weeks you are?
> 
> Thanks. xo

Yes Blue I used them and they have got to be the most stressful tests ever. The first one, 1-2 weeks is very accurate and then it goes downhill from there. I did not get 2-3 until fairly late and I was freaking out and the girls told me to now worry, I think the accuracy if you read the package goes down to 65% of their studies for that level. I waited a bit longer to check the 3+ because i knew it wasnt accurate. After I got my 3+ that was the last test I took, way too stressful.
have you been using them?
:hugs:


----------



## Mamamirfy

Blue!!!! How are ya babe? Did you test pos? How many dpt r u?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi again Blu and hi mamamirfy! Blu - I had never seen one of those digi tests that tell you how far along you are until I got on this website.

Britt - I'll switch places with you. I've been done with Manhattan since highschool! I actually wanted to go to Banff to ski this season. Calgary's not close to there right?


----------



## Britt11

maxxiandniko said:


> Hi again Blu and hi mamamirfy! Blu - I had never seen one of those digi tests that tell you how far along you are until I got on this website.
> 
> Britt - I'll switch places with you. I've been done with Manhattan since highschool! I actually wanted to go to Banff to ski this season. Calgary's not close to there right?

actually Banff is very close to Calgary, an hour drive. Okay we do have that, I can honestly say I never get tired of the mountains and I was born and raised here. Oh you should come up, will you go to Sunshine or Lake Louise? both are awesome ski resorts. Bring warm ski gear though, it will make NY look like the tropics :) 
Its beautiful in Banff in the summer, great hikes and amazing scenary. Here is a picture in Banff when we did a hike on my stagette- natural Hoodoos.

okay AND you live right in Manhattan...sorry very jealous but I guess you are used to it but it has to be the most exciting city :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







beautiful Hoodoos[1].jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mercyme

It's so nice to see so many familiar names here! We've really been through it, haven't we?!

I thought it might be time to join this thread -- I've been putting it off b/c I've felt superstitious!! But the first scan last Monday (6+5) showed a heartbeat & good growth, and I'm going in for the second scan on Friday (8+2). 

Does anyone know about rate of miscarriage after the heartbeat? I heard that it goes way down, but maybe that's b/c most people don't hear the heartbeat until 10+ weeks -- unlike us IVF patients, who are carefully monitored throughout early pregnancy. I'm feeling pretty hopeful at this point, but I just don't want to be blindsided, the way I was last time (m/c at 6+5 / 7 weeks -- probably a blighted ovum, stopped growing at 5 wks).


----------



## Mrs-G

Hello blue and mamamirfy!

How's everyone doing?

I think I might be getting some symptoms now :-( or  whichever way you look at it! I feel constantly sick, bloated and tired. My work trousers are getting too small and I'm getting podgy round my middle! And worst of all, despite all this I am still always hungry!!!!! Although can't eat as much.


----------



## Britt11

mercyme said:


> It's so nice to see so many familiar names here! We've really been through it, haven't we?!
> 
> I thought it might be time to join this thread -- I've been putting it off b/c I've felt superstitious!! But the first scan last Monday (6+5) showed a heartbeat & good growth, and I'm going in for the second scan on Friday (8+2).
> 
> Does anyone know about rate of miscarriage after the heartbeat? I heard that it goes way down, but maybe that's b/c most people don't hear the heartbeat until 10+ weeks -- unlike us IVF patients, who are carefully monitored throughout early pregnancy. I'm feeling pretty hopeful at this point, but I just don't want to be blindsided, the way I was last time (m/c at 6+5 / 7 weeks -- probably a blighted ovum, stopped growing at 5 wks).

Hi Mercyme, I read on a couple of sites (so not completely scientific of course) that it goes down to 3-4% after you hear the HB, one site said 5%. either way very low

:hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt - I actually live in Brooklyn Heights, right across the Brooklyn Bridge. I refused to live in the city! I probably sound crazy. Banff sounds awesome and I'm thinking we were thinking of going to Lake Louise.

Hi Mercy! I here all different things about mc - I've heard as high as a drop to 35% and then I've heard as low as 1%. I think that you're good to go though. The concern which you have no control over is an mc due to a chromosomal abnormality but those don't usually make it to the point of seeing a heartbeat. After that it's all about you being careful which I'm sure you are. This is torture isn't it? I still dread going to the bathroom for fear of seeing the brown bleeding return. I'm more superstitious than you. My avatar still says TTC.

MrsG - I'm tired, hungry and cranky all the time. But that could be so many things.


----------



## Blue12

Hi again ladies,

I just got back my first beta result 16dpo (13dp3dt) at 240. What were your levels like?

Thanks xo


----------



## Britt11

oh cool Maxxi, thats an awesome area. We took a boat ride the last day before I left and went under the Brookyln Bridge- I took about a billion pictures, I looked like the biggest tourist freak :blush:

Blue- I never had betas done, our clinic didnt believe in them. The FS said to me that they cant tell much on betas and that instead they always do an early scan closer to 7 weeks.
when is your first scan?
:hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Blue12 said:


> Hi again ladies,
> 
> I just got back my first beta result 16dpo (13dp3dt) at 240. What were your levels like?
> 
> Thanks xo

Congrats! Mine was 510. I read an article out of UCLA (or maybe USC) that addressed the issue of how to counsel ivf patients based on early beta. The results showed that anything over 100 predicted sustaining a fetal hearbeat throughout the first tri. Anything under was not necessarily bad news but cause for a little less optimism. It was a small study and I'm sure there's plenty out there to refute the findings but I look at the article everytime I get nervous. But Britt is right, the proof is in the scan ultimately. I think your numbers are good!


----------



## MrsF

welcome Blue and Mamamirfy - so good to have you on board! You too mercy :hugs:

well, 12 week scan yesterday - all good :happydance: bubb's is measuring in at 6 cms so they've moved me forward by 2 days. Declined the NT scan and bloods, but accepted the anomaly testing at 20 weeks. And, get this ladies, (mind you, more impressive for UK ladies / NHS peeps), the hosp wants to monitor me more regularly due to it being an ivf pregnanyc - whoop whoop - more scans :) will upload piccy when i can :)

sorry it's a flying visit - i will catch up properly soon, 

much love ladies x x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt11 said:


> oh cool Maxxi, thats an awesome area. We took a boat ride the last day before I left and went under the Brookyln Bridge- I took about a billion pictures, I looked like the biggest tourist freak :blush:
> 
> Blue- I never had betas done, our clinic didnt believe in them. The FS said to me that they cant tell much on betas and that instead they always do an early scan closer to 7 weeks.
> when is your first scan?
> :hugs:


How funny! I've seen that boat. Before I started my ivf cycle in November I used to run across the Brooklyn Bridge over to the Manhattan Bridge back into Brooklyn. I used to see that boat all the time. I've ruined many a tourist's photo too on the bridge when I would go running.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats Mrs F! You've graduated! What do they look for with the anomaly testing?


----------



## mercyme

MrsF, I can't believe how far along you are -- that's awesome!

Thanks, maxxi & Britt, for the encouraging stats. We all know how far stats can go -- but it's nice to see slimmer chances for negative results (rather than the slim chances for IVF working!).

Blue, my beta for 11dp5dt was 666. (I love telling people that -- it's such a hilariously terrible number. Satan!) 72 hours later, it was over 2000. My IVF nurse thought I might be carrying twins, but that turned out not to be the case. (kinda relieved). The first time around -- the one that ended in miscarriage -- started at 50 14dpiui, went to 100 three days later, then 200 a couple more days later. So, the numbers this time seem much more hopeful to me!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hey everyone!!! 

Blue - my levels at 9dp5dt were 308 and at 12dp5dt they were 1393. I have my first scan on Wednesday at 6 weeks 5 days. Can't wait to see a heartbeat or two :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Does anyone know howe many scans we get (ivfers) in the first trimester? I have mine scheduled for 6wk5days but wondering when the next one will be. I can hardly wait!!


----------



## MrsF

could this be the beginning of a new dawn?! Been WIDE awake since 3am, managed to eat some cornflakes and milk (huge milestone!) and, dare i say it, not feeling too bad at all :happydance: (well, that's just tempted fate!)

mama - not sure about what your provision will be in Canada hun, but i'm sure someone will be able to help x x 

maxxi - my understanding is the anomaly scan checks for any problems with skeleton, internal organs, development, pretty much everything i think. If needed, the midwife can then set up the right care ready for birth should any probs be detected. x x i love new york btw! My DH took me there for my 30th as a surprise and proposed at the top of the empire state building. I'd go back in a heartbeat! x

break up from work today for 2 weeks - thank goodness, i need a break so much - am hoping to finish off decorating the christmas tree and getting organised - and sleeping as and when i need to! i really can't believe that i'm nearly 13 weeks - how crazy is it when you think of how far we've all come! i will be hitting the maternity clothes next week too, am kinda wearing out the only pair of trousers that fit comfortably! 

muchos love ladies and beans, catch you all later x x x


----------



## DillyC

Wow....away for a few days and its a hive of activity on here!!!!

Hellooo Blue, Mamamirfy and Mercyme ( we are exactly the same day!!!)

Great news about your scan Mrs F... how is the nausea any better...hope the cornflakes stayed down!?

Blue my BhCG was 2627 16 days post 3d transfer.... didn't check again... was worried it might be twins, but just the one on the scan unless the other one is hiding!!

Maxxi...hope your spotting has improved... remind me when is your next scan?

Mamamirfy....the clinic usually just do one early scan and then its onto the NHS for the usual 12 week scan

Mercyme good luck with scan today.

Hellooo to Britt and Mrs G too...hope you all have a nice relaxing weekend planned... I will be mostly dry reaching and nauseous ...LOVELY!!!

I got my midwife appt through for the 10th Jan and the 12 w scan for the 17th Jan....Exciting stuff!xxxx Big hugs to you all


----------



## maxxiandniko

DillyC said:


> Wow....away for a few days and its a hive of activity on here!!!!
> 
> Hellooo Blue, Mamamirfy and Mercyme ( we are exactly the same day!!!)
> 
> Great news about your scan Mrs F... how is the nausea any better...hope the cornflakes stayed down!?
> 
> Blue my BhCG was 2627 16 days post 3d transfer.... didn't check again... was worried it might be twins, but just the one on the scan unless the other one is hiding!!
> 
> Maxxi...hope your spotting has improved... remind me when is your next scan?
> 
> Mamamirfy....the clinic usually just do one early scan and then its onto the NHS for the usual 12 week scan
> 
> Mercyme good luck with scan today.
> 
> Hellooo to Britt and Mrs G too...hope you all have a nice relaxing weekend planned... I will be mostly dry reaching and nauseous ...LOVELY!!!
> 
> I got my midwife appt through for the 10th Jan and the 12 w scan for the 17th Jan....Exciting stuff!xxxx Big hugs to you all


The spotting is gone. I had those 3 awful mornings last week and then very light barely the spotting this past Tuesday and nothing since then. I'm still nervous though. My scan is next week. At least I'll see what the deal is.


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsF said:


> could this be the beginning of a new dawn?! Been WIDE awake since 3am, managed to eat some cornflakes and milk (huge milestone!) and, dare i say it, not feeling too bad at all :happydance: (well, that's just tempted fate!)
> 
> mama - not sure about what your provision will be in Canada hun, but i'm sure someone will be able to help x x
> 
> maxxi - my understanding is the anomaly scan checks for any problems with skeleton, internal organs, development, pretty much everything i think. If needed, the midwife can then set up the right care ready for birth should any probs be detected. x x i love new york btw! My DH took me there for my 30th as a surprise and proposed at the top of the empire state building. I'd go back in a heartbeat! x
> 
> break up from work today for 2 weeks - thank goodness, i need a break so much - am hoping to finish off decorating the christmas tree and getting organised - and sleeping as and when i need to! i really can't believe that i'm nearly 13 weeks - how crazy is it when you think of how far we've all come! i will be hitting the maternity clothes next week too, am kinda wearing out the only pair of trousers that fit comfortably!
> 
> muchos love ladies and beans, catch you all later x x x


I don't know where you are but any time you want to switch let me know! I'm really tired of the city. I was in there last night, driving through packed streets and trying to avoid getting hit by an aggressive cab driver. So over it!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mamamirfy said:


> Hey everyone!!!
> 
> Blue - my levels at 9dp5dt were 308 and at 12dp5dt they were 1393. I have my first scan on Wednesday at 6 weeks 5 days. Can't wait to see a heartbeat or two :)


Sure sounds like it could be twins :flower:


----------



## MrsF

i spoke to soon Dilly :nope: cornflakes stayed down, but i was hanging by 5.30am, so went back to bed, then couldnt get up and have felt like pants all day.....i swear i have read somewhere that the placenta should be doing it's job by now.....i just know i'm gonna be that unlucky on with nausea for the whole pregnancy :growlmad:

maxxi - i'm in the east midlands in the uk - would swap anyday! and so pleased your spotting has gone x x x

x x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Hi girls x just checking in x


----------



## mercyme

Hi everyone!

MrsF, hope that nausea goes away really soon!

maxxi, I'm sure the spotting is nothing, but I know how nerve-wracking it is. My heart skipped when I saw some tan-brown discharge last night. The doctor & nurses keep reassuring me that it's very, very common to spot and even bleed, with no ill effects

I got my 8+2 scan today -- and it looks great. The size is exactly what it should be for this day (17 mm) & the heartbeat is 174. I can't believe how much it has grown in just 11 days -- went from 7 mm to 17! I'm officially "graduated" from my fertility clinic. I'm going to miss them after seeing them all the time for the last few months; they've been so good to me.

Now, the risk of miscarriage is down to 5%. 12 weeks is still the magic number, apparently, but I'm actually not so worried & will be telling people as I feel like it. (hope I don't regret that! still a bit superstitious!)


----------



## Britt11

Hello girls!! 

congrats Mercy, that is fantastic news! :hugs: You know I felt much better after I had my 7 week scan, in my mind I thought if I make it to then with everything normal, than everything will be fine:hugs:
I was so nervous for my first scan and for Monday's I am a bit nervous but more excited


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats on graduating Mercy! You'll be 12 weeks before you know it. I'm still dreading going to the bathroom for fear of seeing something I don't want to see. When do you go in for your first ob appt?


----------



## mercyme

Thanks, Britt. I'm still amazed that you got pg naturally right before trying IVF -- was hoping the same would happen to me, but no such luck. Still, it really wasn't that bad & it worked!

maxxi -- are you feeling too tentative to put up a ticker? I want to know where you're at! My first OB appt. is Jan 5. I hope that he's "the one" -- but I'm not assuming that he will be. I want someone who is all aboard the epidural/pain-killer train! I've been through so much (as we all have here) the past 15 months, I'm not interested in more pain. :wacko:


----------



## Britt11

Mercyme, I have already bought a ticket and am ready to board the epidural train!!
I have actually worked in L&D departments for the last 7 years and I work closely with the educators and managers. I am not sure why so many women have a stigma on epidurals or thinks its best to be heros with no pain control. Epidurals have changed over the years, they control the meds much better so you are not completely frozen and it does not slow down labour. At our major hospitals in western Canada, there is about an 80% epidural rate- its just humane and they like to control the pain and not have women screaming up and down the halls. The other thing to consider is, if you do manage to go through the entire labour without pain control, great- but in 24 hours or less they are going to punt you out with your new born and as the manager said, you will be way too exhausted to take care of your infant. With an epidural, you have much more energy after.
anyway, its personal choice and I respect all choices. I know some women have a fear of needles in their spine (rightly so) but for me, I am not giving it a second thought

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

I'm with you britt!!!! My fil has just had a knee replacement with epidural so I'm sure labour with it will be fine x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt - who doesn't do epidurals these days?! I've only heard of one person recently who opted out. But then again she delivered at home and had them boil the placenta and made it into vitamin-like pills and took one every day until they were finished. True story. Hope no one's sick to their stomach after reading that!

Mercy - I am too nervous too change anything about my profile right now. It's total superstition because no matter what I do or don't do with things like my avatar the outcome's going to be what it is. I'm technically 6 weeks 2 days today and have my second sono on Tuesday. I had my first at 5 weeks after I had the bleeding and all they could see at that point was a gestational sac and yolk sac. I had a missed mc last year at 9 weeks. I went in for a routine appt at 7 weeks and they couldn't see a heartbeat so they had me come back 1 week later and still no heartbeat. They then did serial betas and found that although my levels were ok, they were falling. I was scheduled for a D&E the following week. My biggest fear at the moment is that the same thing will happen to me on Tuesday. I know that missed mcs are rarer than regular mcs so I keep trying to tell myself that the odds are in my favor but I'm still terrified. I find myself wishing it was Tuesday then getting nervous that it'll be here before I know it.


----------



## mercyme

maxxi -- Oh. My. God. That's the first time I've come near to throwing up this pregnanc! :haha: That is horrifying, sounds like some sort of horror movie, like Silence of the Lambs. I showed that story to my husband -- he was equally disturbed.

I do understand your superstitions because I felt the same way until I heard the heartbeat. Now that I've heard it a second time & saw growth, I'm so much more relaxed. I've probably said this a hundred times, sorry for repeating, but I had spotting at 6+5 the last time I was pregnant -- two days before my first scheduled scan -- went in immediately & saw that the gestational sac was at 5 wks, no heartbeat, no visible embryo or anything -- miscarried over the next 3-4 days. It sucked, and I totally understand being cautious & protecting oneself. I hope that Tuesday brings you glad tidings of great joy! Looking forward to your update (and your ticker)!!

Britt & MrsG -- it's a relief to hear that I'm not the only one who thinks pain is something to manage/avoid! They really push "natural" childbirth in the States, it seems like. Or maybe that's just what people say? I hear a whole lot about avoiding epidurals, like it's a sign of weakness or poor maternal instincts.


----------



## MrsF

heya ladies :)

mercyme :happydance: for scan news cherub! It's crazy how quick bean grows!!! No wonder we're always knackered!!! x x x

maxxi :hugs: tuesday will be here before you know it, and you'll be seeing that wee hb pulsating away :) x x x 

how goes it Britt? x x x 

hi mama and blue, hope you're both doing good x x x

are there only 6 of us on here?! 

well, i stopped all my meds fri night, and OMG, what a difference! i can't begin to describe how much better I feel! for two nights now i've been able to sleep more soundly / longer, I was able to unload and stack the dishwasher yesterday, I boiled some spuds without up-chucking, and managed to pull off a gig til 1.30am without gagging!!! feel like a new woman!!! I listened to bean's hb this morning so i know all is well in there. clearly, very high doses of oestrogen and progesterone dont agree with me! my brain feels less "cloudy" too - maybe i can enjoy my pregnancy now!!!! I'm meeting the midwife in the morning, and i'm really looking forward to be able to go shopping for the first time in weeks without going green and wobbly!!! new clothes here we come!

hope you ladies are all good and looking forward to chilling over christmas :) x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsF said:


> heya ladies :)
> 
> mercyme :happydance: for scan news cherub! It's crazy how quick bean grows!!! No wonder we're always knackered!!! x x x
> 
> maxxi :hugs: tuesday will be here before you know it, and you'll be seeing that wee hb pulsating away :) x x x
> 
> how goes it Britt? x x x
> 
> hi mama and blue, hope you're both doing good x x x
> 
> are there only 6 of us on here?!
> 
> well, i stopped all my meds fri night, and OMG, what a difference! i can't begin to describe how much better I feel! for two nights now i've been able to sleep more soundly / longer, I was able to unload and stack the dishwasher yesterday, I boiled some spuds without up-chucking, and managed to pull off a gig til 1.30am without gagging!!! feel like a new woman!!! I listened to bean's hb this morning so i know all is well in there. clearly, very high doses of oestrogen and progesterone dont agree with me! my brain feels less "cloudy" too - maybe i can enjoy my pregnancy now!!!! I'm meeting the midwife in the morning, and i'm really looking forward to be able to go shopping for the first time in weeks without going green and wobbly!!! new clothes here we come!
> 
> hope you ladies are all good and looking forward to chilling over christmas :) x x x

I hope so MrsF! And I'm glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Mamamirfy

MrsF - That's great news!!! You must be so relieved...I'm glad it changed so quickly for you :)

Re: the epidural discussion. I don't know how anyone could or would want to attempt child birth with out one. All you ever see or hear about is people screaming as if they are about to die. It terrifies me. I will be taking whatever they offer me until I feel like I won't feel as much as the girls in the movies LOL. I'm sooooo scared to give birth. I don't know anyone that has done it without an epidural..it's very common over here :)


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mamamirfy - did you go for your first scan yet?


----------



## Mamamirfy

It's on Wednesday - I can barely contain the excitement.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mamamirfy said:


> It's on Wednesday - I can barely contain the excitement.

I need to be more like you. Mine's tomorrow and I'm terrified that I'll get bad news.


----------



## mercyme

mama & maxxi, I'm thinking of you as you await your scans.. I know it's nerve-wracking! I felt faint & shaky with fear at my second scan. I can't wait to hear good news from both of you. :hugs: for mama :hugs: for maxxi.

MrsF -- what meds were you on? I'm glad to hear that you're feeling chipper! Perfect timing, too, with Christmas & New Year's coming up!


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies, 
well its scan day today!! :happydance::happydance:
I am getting the Nuchal scan as well. I go in about 5 hours, can hardly wait.
I pray that the LO is doing well and everything is okay. I couldnt bare for anything to be wrong at this point. I got my blood work to go with it about 2 weeks ago.

will update you when I am back, so excited but also so nervous

:hugs:


----------



## mercyme

Oooh, good luck Britt! What kind of scan is that?


----------



## Britt11

thanks Mercy,
its a Nuchal scan where they look at the fluid behind the baby's neck and give you a risk assessment based on that and blood work for downs and other chromosomal abnormalities. Its pretty standard in Canada if you are over 30 years old, but women of all ages are offered it.
I hope little bean is fine

hugs


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt11 said:


> thanks Mercy,
> its a Nuchal scan where they look at the fluid behind the baby's neck and give you a risk assessment based on that and blood work for downs and other chromosomal abnormalities. Its pretty standard in Canada if you are over 30 years old, but women of all ages are offered it.
> I hope little bean is fine
> 
> hugs

I'm sure the bean is fine! How exciting! Wish I could say I'm excited for mine :nope:


----------



## Britt11

ahh Maxxi, why arent you excited for yours? all has been okay right?
its in a few days right?
I am nervous too hon, I think its normal


----------



## Mamamirfy

Thx mercy!

Maxxi - try not to be nervous :) this is an exciting time. 

Britt- good luck!!! I had no idea it was standard for moms over 30 in Canada to get that done. Do you find out right away?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt11 said:


> ahh Maxxi, why arent you excited for yours? all has been okay right?
> its in a few days right?
> I am nervous too hon, I think its normal

Besides those few days of bleeding/brown discharge I think everything is ok. I'm nervous that I'll go in and they won't find a heartbeat like happened the first time.


----------



## Britt11

Mamamirfy said:


> Thx mercy!
> 
> Maxxi - try not to be nervous :) this is an exciting time.
> 
> Britt- good luck!!! I had no idea it was standard for moms over 30 in Canada to get that done. Do you find out right away?

thank you, yeah pretty standard and then an automatic after age 35. I am in Alberta though, and it seems like they have pretty good care for prenatal here. You can even opt for a first time c-section here and have it paid for... the only problem is a shortage of hospitals in Calgary.

yes, I have been told that the doctor will review the results with us right there. Its a specialized maternal/fetal medicine clinic in Calgary that does 12 week scans (there are 3 of them here). The blood work results will be in and with the u/s and can give you a 90% detection rate. Although its not guaranteed, the only thing that tells you definitively is an amnio. We will be given a risk factor and go from there.

gosh I hope its okay



maxxiandniko said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> ahh Maxxi, why arent you excited for yours? all has been okay right?
> its in a few days right?
> I am nervous too hon, I think its normal
> 
> Besides those few days of bleeding/brown discharge I think everything is ok. I'm nervous that I'll go in and they won't find a heartbeat like happened the first time.Click to expand...

oh you poor thing, I understand your stress. I have had a wave of panic and sickness in the last 30 minutes that something will be wrong and I dont have MS! this is so hard hey ladies? one hurdle at a time

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

Hi everyone, good luck for your scans, hope yours went ok today Britt.

Not really much happening with me, apart from the fact I can't wait to go on maternity leave!!!!!!

I am 8 weeks today, still no major issues, feeling more tired and less motivated. Got my midwife appointment Wednesday so I'll learn more about what I should and shouldn't be doing.


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
I will post more tomorrow but wanted to let you know we had an awesome day! Baby is perfect and actually measuring 13w1d (so big growing baby :) I got my risk assessment and I am completely negative for downs or chromosomal problems :happydance: I think its like 1/5500 which is the highest that scale can be, so DH and I are thrilled.
The cute little monkey was wiggling around and even put its hand on his head a few times- too cute. I love him/her so much already it hurts.

I have attached a few pics for you
cant wait to hear of your scan Maxxi, I know it will be great
talk to you ladies soon
hugs,
 



Attached Files:







laying around.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1









hands up.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 0









far away view.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## DillyC

Beautiful pics Britt......xxxx How exciting

Good luck with your scan today Maxxi....thinking of you xx

Good luck tomorrow MamaMirfy... wow scan week!!!

Well I have the Midwife appt booked for the 10th Jan and my next scan on the 17th Jan, so seems like ages away , but I am sure it will come round quickly!!!

Still a nice bit of dry heaving/ nausea going on here.... am just praying it disappears at 12 weeks cos I am counting down till then! xx


----------



## mercyme

Oh, Britt! Your baby is beautiful! Wow, I can't believe how big s/he is -- that's really exciting. Thrilled to hear your good news! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Beautiful scan pics. xo

How many weeks were each of your for your first scan? xo 

Thanks :dust:


----------



## MrsF

britt - i love love love your baby photos :) :happydance: they moved me forward too! When's your edd now? mahoosive hugs hun x x x 

maxxi - :hugs: how'd do get on hun, thinking of you x x x 

dilly - waiting sucks huh?! x x x sorry you're feeling the nausea gal, i have every empathy - that also sucks x x x

mama - good luck for tomorrow - you must be soooo excited :) x x x 

mrs-g - :hugs: i hear you with the mat leave!!!! ours is pretty crap moneywise, so i'm saving like crazy so i can have 6 months off x x x 

AFM - was wishful thinking that i'd turned a corner :( feeling utter utter pants. i was on progynova (oestrogen 8 mg daily) and progesterone (800mg daily). On top of the nausea, my legs are constantly on fire with itchyness, and my nipples are dry and cracked and so painful. I ran all this past the midwife yesterday and she thinks i have a sensitivity to pregnancy hormones - bloody typical! I feel so gutted after everything we've been through to get here - i want to enjoy this pregnancy so much, but my body is just not letting me. 

so, in my bid to fight this, i have calamine lotion for my legs, lanolin cream for my nipples, and am eating rice and bananas every two hours to try and keep on top of ms. I have two catnaps a day, and do my hair and make up everyday to try and feel nice (which is all well and good til after the catnap where i just look like i've been for a night out on the tiles...). Am hoping and praying that i don't feel this way throughout whole of pregnancy, but i have a sneaky feeling i might.

oh well, sorry for the down-post ladies, promise to be more chipper next time!

much love x x x

ps - hi blue :) good to see you hun x x x my first scan was at 6 weeks as i paid for a viability scan. Then i had my normal 8 week scan, and i've just had my 12 week one. Have you got one scheduled? x x x


----------



## MrsF

heya ladies - have just updated the first post with a members list. If you could let me know your edd, i'll update it, and could you chose a colour you would like to be highlighted in :) Purple has already gone i'm afraid. If two ladies opt for the same colour, i shall take the first that posted :)
x x x


----------



## Britt11

thank you ladies so much for the well wishes, ahh it is amazing hey.
I feel like the luckies women. Its funny I found out a huge deal is falling through for me, that would have set me up on mat leave and I didnt even care yesterday, I would take a healthy baby over all the money in the world.

MrsF- because I am pretty sure of when I ovulated I think they are going to leave my dates as is until the 18 week scan. They said it could just be a big growing baby... :) hee hee

I am excited for the upcoming scans for you ladies :hugs:

I would like a teal blue colour if possible MrsF 
(probably because I really think I am having a boy)

:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

oh sorry EDD is June 30, 2011


----------



## MrsF

britt - lol, can you check that i've "tealed" you - is that right??? lol, sorry, baby brain kicking in.... x x x


----------



## Britt11

oh I love it, thanks MrsF!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Just a quick update -

Britt - those scan photos are precious! Congrats!

I had my scan. The two of them are still there and they've got heartbeats! I feel so relieved. He's discharging me to my oh so my next scan will be either next week or the week after that. I don't have an EDD yet though.


----------



## Britt11

OMG Maxxi I had no idea that you are having twins!!! :happydance::happydance: Congratulations hon, now enjoy your pregnancy momma! Well done!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsF

maxxi, that's incredible news cherub :) x x x x many congrats on your double-bump ;) x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Thank you guys! I'm going to try to enjoy it. I have to do either an amnio or cvs because I did icsi so I'm sure I'll freak out then but for now I'm going to let the news settle in and I'm going to try and relax


----------



## Megg33k

OMG, Maxxi! TWINS?!?! :wohoo: That's AMAZING!

Oh, btw... I'm joining you girls! :blush: EDD = Aug 30!


----------



## MrsF

welcome over megg :happydance: whoop whoop !!!! chose a colour and let me know your edd and i'll update first page. May i officially wish you a happy and healthy 8 remaining months :) x x x x


----------



## MrsF

https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...list-your-ivf-successes-here.html#post8307092 

hopefully this'll work! Isi is starting a sticky IVF thread over in AC forum for others to take hope and support from. Just wanted to let you know in case you wanted to add to it :)

x x x


----------



## Megg33k

I will add it! I'll take Plum!


----------



## Blue12

Pink Please


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> OMG, Maxxi! TWINS?!?! :wohoo: That's AMAZING!
> 
> Oh, btw... I'm joining you girls! :blush: EDD = Aug 30!

Ooops! I just sent you a private message to say congrats!


----------



## DillyC

*WOOHOO*Maxxi....so happy they are both doing well..... Yay TWINNIES!!!

OOOh thanks for organising the front page Mrs F... you can choose my colour...:winkwink: just not poo brown!!! My EDD is 27th July!!!

Congrats Megg and welcome xx

Hello to all you other gorgeous gals too

xxxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mrs F - How about black? Or is that too morbid? I'm always wearing black


----------



## Mrs-G

Welcome Megg!!!!! Knew you could do it!!!

Do we just have maxi with a double bubble on here?


My edd is 1st august 11, not fussed what colour.

Got my 1st midwife appoint and flu jab tomorrow, not too sure what to expect, does anyone know?


----------



## mercyme

Megg! I felt a little weepy when I saw your news! I'm so, so happy for you. That's just wonderful. :hugs:

Maxxi!!! Did I miss the twins thing earlier? or were you holding out on us?!! TWINS!!! :baby: :baby: Oh, wonderful news. :hugs: 

What a great day this is! Two fantastic updates. Congratulations to both of you! :happydance::happydance:

MrsF, thanks for making us all pretty in colors & such :flower:
Some kind of blue would be fine for me -- or anything, really. Thank you!
My EDD is July 27.


----------



## Britt11

Mrs-G said:


> Welcome Megg!!!!! Knew you could do it!!!
> 
> Do we just have maxi with a double bubble on here?
> 
> 
> My edd is 1st august 11, not fussed what colour.
> 
> Got my 1st midwife appoint and flu jab tomorrow, not too sure what to expect, does anyone know?

Hi MrsG, I got my flu jab at 6.5 weeks, was totally fine and uneventful. I got the preservative free version designed for pregnant women

:hugs:


----------



## Mamamirfy

Congrats maxi and meg! I will find out tomorrow if it's two :)


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mercy - thanks! I mentioned when I had my scan at 5 weeks because of the bleeding that they saw 2 sacs. Hopefully they'll both stick around. My doc said that even though one looks smaller than the other the individual sizes are ok so he thinks both should make it


----------



## Megg33k

Are you hoping for 2, mamamirfy?

Maxxi - I did you have betas? What were they?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> Are you hoping for 2, mamamirfy?
> 
> Maxxi - I did you have betas? What were they?

12 days post transfer my beta was 510 and 3 days after that a little over 1400. The next time I went in was at 5 weeks because of the bleeding and my beta was 4000. Haven't had one since then.


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Are you hoping for 2, mamamirfy?
> 
> Maxxi - I did you have betas? What were they?
> 
> 12 days post transfer my beta was 510 and 3 days after that a little over 1400. The next time I went in was at 5 weeks because of the bleeding and my beta was 4000. Haven't had one since then.Click to expand...

Whoa! That will make hubby feel better that maybe we're not having twins then! LOL Did you know immediately that it would be 2 from those #'s? That's amazing!

Edit: Just realized... You had a 5 day transfer, didn't you? So, that was like 17dpo? vs my 13dpo? Hmm... Maybe it won't make him feel better after all! LOL


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Are you hoping for 2, mamamirfy?
> 
> Maxxi - I did you have betas? What were they?
> 
> 12 days post transfer my beta was 510 and 3 days after that a little over 1400. The next time I went in was at 5 weeks because of the bleeding and my beta was 4000. Haven't had one since then.Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa! That will make hubby feel better that maybe we're not having twins then! LOL Did you know immediately that it would be 2 from those #'s? That's amazing!
> 
> Edit: Just realized... You had a 5 day transfer, didn't you? So, that was like 17dpo? vs my 13dpo? Hmm... Maybe it won't make him feel better after all! LOLClick to expand...


No I did a three day transfer. I didn't think too much of the numbers initially since there's such a range with betas. The only thing that made me wonder was that Mercy had a first beta number simialr to mine and they told her that maybe she'd have twins but then her second beta was higher than mine so I began to doubt that I had twins.


----------



## mercyme

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Are you hoping for 2, mamamirfy?
> 
> Maxxi - I did you have betas? What were they?
> 
> 12 days post transfer my beta was 510 and 3 days after that a little over 1400. The next time I went in was at 5 weeks because of the bleeding and my beta was 4000. Haven't had one since then.Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa! That will make hubby feel better that maybe we're not having twins then! LOL Did you know immediately that it would be 2 from those #'s? That's amazing!
> 
> Edit: Just realized... You had a 5 day transfer, didn't you? So, that was like 17dpo? vs my 13dpo? Hmm... Maybe it won't make him feel better after all! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> 
> No I did a three day transfer. I didn't think too much of the numbers initially since there's such a range with betas. The only thing that made me wonder was that Mercy had a first beta number simialr to mine and they told her that maybe she'd have twins but then her second beta was higher than mine so I began to doubt that I had twins.Click to expand...

You know, part of me wonders if one of the blasts (two were transferred) ended up as a chemical. Not that I'll ever know -- but the nurse's comment about my high betas made me curious. Or maybe I have a vampire baby, growing at a freakishly fast pace? :haha: I don't think betas mean that much after all. As long as they double!


----------



## Mamamirfy

I would love twins but will be very happy with one healthy babe. We out back two text book 5 day transfers so it's a good possibility. My beta was 308 9 dp5dt and 1393 12 dp5dt.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Mrsf is dark pink available?


----------



## Megg33k

Oh wow... You all make my beta look low... but my beta looks high compared to a lot of non-IVF betas. Hmph! I wish they meant more than they do, ya know? A friend of a friend had IVF twins and her beta at 14dpo was only 40. :shrug: But they're happy and healthy now. It goes to show that there's no telling, I suppose!


----------



## DillyC

Good luck for your scan today Mamamirfy.... I was the same just seeing one little heartbeat was just amazing.... I remember waiting to see if the nurse was going to tell me 2 were there.... but so so happy with one x

I think BhCGs have such a massive range mine was 2726 15D post 3D transfer.

Wow girls.... we are all so lucky to have the best Christmas present this year xxx

PS Mercy....Happy Olive day!!!!!! I wonder if we will both give birth on the 27th July!!!


----------



## MrsF

front page updates done ladies, if your EDD changes, just let me know and i'll update it :)

ahhhh, possibly more twins on the board :) !!!! let us know how you get on Mama x x x

Megg, i think the beta ranges are so big, it must make it so hard to tell how many are in there!!! cant wait for your scan!!!!

hello to everyone else

still feeling pretty ropey this end, no sign of the yuckness easing up :nope:

oh well. i'm heading up for a nice relaxing bath, enjoy your afternoon my lovelies x x x x


----------



## DillyC

MrsF said:


> still feeling pretty ropey this end, no sign of the yuckness easing up :nope:
> 
> oh well. i'm heading up for a nice relaxing bath, enjoy your afternoon my lovelies x x x x

OOhh thanks ...LOVE the green!

Oh so so sorry you are still feeling so bad lovely.... enjoy your bath.... there are some romantic rubbish Christmas films on this avo so snuggle up on the sofa with your bucket....thinking of you...I really hope it gets better soon xxx :hugs:


----------



## ahbon

Hiya ladies - thought I'd ask if I could join as I am an IVF'er. This is our 3rd go and our betas are good - now it's the long wait to the scan....


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know if I should be happy or not...

13dpo @ 1:30pm = 95
15dpo @ 8:30am = 134

Doubling time = 86.65 hours


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> I don't know if I should be happy or not...
> 
> 13dpo @ 1:30pm = 95
> 15dpo @ 8:30am = 134
> 
> Doubling time = 86.65 hours

It's not exactly 48 hrs is it though? Sometimes they look at 72 hrs


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if I should be happy or not...
> 
> 13dpo @ 1:30pm = 95
> 15dpo @ 8:30am = 134
> 
> Doubling time = 86.65 hours
> 
> It's not exactly 48 hrs is it though? Sometimes they look at 72 hrsClick to expand...

No, but my doubling time would be 86.65 hours. Not within the 72 at all. Its more like 3.5 days at this rate. I'm scared to death right now.


----------



## Britt11

Megg33k said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if I should be happy or not...
> 
> 13dpo @ 1:30pm = 95
> 15dpo @ 8:30am = 134
> 
> Doubling time = 86.65 hours
> 
> It's not exactly 48 hrs is it though? Sometimes they look at 72 hrsClick to expand...
> 
> No, but my doubling time would be 86.65 hours. Not within the 72 at all. Its more like 3.5 days at this rate. I'm scared to death right now.Click to expand...

hon :hugs:
you could be a slow starter, you just have to wait it out and see how it goes. My clinic doesnt even do HCG because they say it all comes down to the scan...
praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Britt11 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if I should be happy or not...
> 
> 13dpo @ 1:30pm = 95
> 15dpo @ 8:30am = 134
> 
> Doubling time = 86.65 hours
> 
> It's not exactly 48 hrs is it though? Sometimes they look at 72 hrsClick to expand...
> 
> No, but my doubling time would be 86.65 hours. Not within the 72 at all. Its more like 3.5 days at this rate. I'm scared to death right now.Click to expand...
> 
> hon :hugs:
> you could be a slow starter, you just have to wait it out and see how it goes. My clinic doesnt even do HCG because they say it all comes down to the scan...
> praying for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Apparently, 60% in 48 hours is still considered normal. I think I would have easily hit 60% if I had waited the 5 hours until the 48 hour mark... 60% = 152... I was at 134. That's only 18 points.


----------



## Britt11

and it is rising Meggs not going down! like I said I wouldnt worry, lets see how the next week goes and also your early scan.

hugs,


----------



## Megg33k

Britt11 said:


> and it is rising Meggs not going down! like I said I wouldnt worry, lets see how the next week goes and also your early scan.
> 
> hugs,

You're right... I know you're right. I'm going to stay positive! Obviously something is in there fighting still... I'll keep fighting out here too!


----------



## maxxiandniko

My math skills suck megg but that's what I was saying. From 1:30pm to 8:30am 2 days later you're not even at 48 hours. Did you ask your clinic what they thought? When is your scan? When I did my betas I felt that they weren't even too interested in the numbers outside of making sure I didn't have an ectopic.


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> My math skills suck megg but that's what I was saying. From 1:30pm to 8:30am 2 days later you're not even at 48 hours. Did you ask your clinic what they thought? When is your scan? When I did my betas I felt that they weren't even too interested in the numbers outside of making sure I didn't have an ectopic.

My clinic hasn't called me yet. I'm still waiting. Blah @ them! Anytime now, I hope!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Almost forgot - hi ahbon!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh yeah... That was rude of me... Hi, Ahbon!!!


----------



## ahbon

no worries ladies - I was in beta hell in September so understand other's worries on that scale! 

They'll probably want to check the beta again in another few days to make sure the increases are still happening ... as long as rising it's not all doom and gloom :) good luck x


----------



## Mamamirfy

Ahbon! Welcome!

Ladies!!!!!!!!! I'm having TWINS! Just got back from my first ultrasound 6 weeks a 5 days and he said they are measuring at 7 weeks! I'll change my pic as soon I can stop shaking :):):)


----------



## Britt11

Mamamirfy said:
 

> Ahbon! Welcome!
> 
> Ladies!!!!!!!!! I'm having TWINS! Just got back from my first ultrasound 6 weeks a 5 days and he said they are measuring at 7 weeks! I'll change my pic as soon I can stop shaking :):):)

OMG post pics now please!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

welcome Ahbon :hugs:


----------



## Mamamirfy

Okie dokie

[IMG]https://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l493/msuzick/002-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Megg33k

ahbon - No more blood for me. They're very satisfied and think its likely vanishing twin syndrome. I'm okay with that explanation. Scan "in about 2 weeks"... So, I'll know more then! 



Mamamirfy said:


> Okie dokie
> 
> [IMG]https://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l493/msuzick/002-1.jpg[/IMG]

OMG! I cried! I never cry at scan pics! But, I'm crying for you! I'm SOOOOO happy! :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

oh my gosh what a bunch of cuties, no misktaken 2 healthy beanies in there!
:hugs:
what are their heart beats?
congrats again

Exactly Meggs just take it easy until the scan, when are you booked for it hon?
:hugs:


----------



## Mamamirfy

Thanks gals! Baby A is 126 bpm and Baby B is 135bpm


----------



## Megg33k

Britt11 said:


> oh my gosh what a bunch of cuties, no misktaken 2 healthy beanies in there!
> :hugs:
> what are their heart beats?
> congrats again
> 
> Exactly Meggs just take it easy until the scan, when are you booked for it hon?
> :hugs:

Not booked yet. Still waiting on my calendar to arrive via email. She had tons to send out!


----------



## Britt11

Mamamirfy said:


> Thanks gals! Baby A is 126 bpm and Baby B is 135bpm

ahh too cute, my little bambino's hr was 131bpm around that time

:hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats Mamamirfy! They didn't give me my heart rates but with one being a little smaller I hope both of mine stick around. When's your next scan?


----------



## Mamamirfy

They didn't tell me either but I found it on one of the pictures of them solo'd out. I'm not sure when it is. He just asked me where I wanted to have the babies and referred me to a Dr in my area. He did tell me I will be getting an ultrasound each month until they are here because of having twins. Yours will both stick around! One of mine is a bit smaller but he said they are both measuring great. So exciting :)


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, this is all so exciting! I can't wait to join in on the scan fun! Waiting on my email from the clinic still! :hissy:


----------



## Britt11

oh Mamarifry, I am so jealous you get to see your little bubbas every month! Dh and I have decided after our 18 week scan we will pay for a private one at about 24 weeks, cant bare to not see him/her until 40 weeks!!

Meggs- I hope you hear from the clinic soon too!!!!!! Can you call them?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mamamirfy said:


> They didn't tell me either but I found it on one of the pictures of them solo'd out. I'm not sure when it is. He just asked me where I wanted to have the babies and referred me to a Dr in my area. He did tell me I will be getting an ultrasound each month until they are here because of having twins. Yours will both stick around! One of mine is a bit smaller but he said they are both measuring great. So exciting :)

I may have to look closer at my pics to see if there's a heart rate. My doc said that by looking at them he could tell that the rates were good. He also said that although one was smaller both were good sizes and that both should make it. My next scan is the 4th.


----------



## MrsF

welcome ahbon :flower: i'll add you to the front page - you got an EDD? x x x 

oooohhhhhhh mama!!!! that's amazing news :) they look very at home there hun!!! double congrats x x x 

megg - step away from the beta counts!!!! ;) listen missus, you've had a rough couple of months, please be lovely and kind to yourself x x x the counts are rising sweetie and that's the main thing. our clinic doesnt seem to do betas - so i'd take that as a sign of them maybe being unreliable? :hugs: i do understand your apprehension though cherub x x x 

dilly - i saw green on your post that day and that triggered it!!! pleased you like it :) didnt make the bath yesterday - went back to bed and there i stayed. 

managed to get up today and leave the house (big step!!!), and we're braving the supermarket shortly (that really will be the ultimate test!). am so desperately hoping that the worst is behind me, i'm a bit worried about falling into depression already. Does anyone else get the "don't talk to me or i'll vomit" feeling?? last night when my DH came home from work, he laid on the bed talking to me about his day and i just had to put my hand up as if to say "SSShhh"!!!!! i felt so very rude! but i couldnt help it!!! my poor dh, he's taking some flack at the mo!

x x x x x


----------



## ahbon

mamammirfy - fab scan - congrats.

Mrs F - EDD should be 15 aug but i'd hold off for the moment - have started to bleed this pm - am hoping for a scan at the epau tomorrow to see what's going on :(


----------



## Megg33k

I've turned much more positive. This is, by far, the best chance I've ever had. So, I'm not going to spend the whole time being a nervous wreck. I'm just going to enjoy!

As far as the email... I don't even know if they're working today. If I haven't heard from them by Monday, I'll call then. I know my meds aren't changing, and its just the scan date that I'm waiting on. So, nothing I can't live without. It'll just be less time to wait when I do get it! :)


----------



## maxxiandniko

ahbon said:


> mamammirfy - fab scan - congrats.
> 
> Mrs F - EDD should be 15 aug but i'd hold off for the moment - have started to bleed this pm - am hoping for a scan at the epau tomorrow to see what's going on :(


Red or brown? Let me tell you, it's an awful feeling. About 2 weeks ago I woke up to brown bleeding. I freaked out (I've had a mmc and a chemical). I called out of work and went for a scan that day. They did a sono and blood levels and everything was ok and the bleeding seemed to have stopped after the initial flow I saw that morning. But not for long. I woke up the next two days with the same thing. I was so upset. The doc told me not to worry but that was easier said than done. I was ok for 2 days then woke up with brown spotting. Since then thankfully nothing but I know exactly how you feel. If your betas were ok you're probably ok but the waiting kills you. Big :hugs:


----------



## ahbon

hiya

was a brown discharge into a towel last night - but really not a lot... then today after unbunging myself if you get what I mean it seems to have gone from a little reddy colour when inserting progesterone pessary to what feels like full flow..and looks like it.. am on clexane too so not sure if this will have made any difference to how it is.... had 3 embryos put back but we're not too hopeful anything can get passed this.... :(


----------



## Mrs-G

Is everyone ready for Christmas?

I hope everyones doing ok, abhon -fingers crossed all ok for you and hope the worry doesn't spoil your Christmas.

My midwife appointment went ok, I've put on 2 kg since I was weighed on the day of EC and have a definite podge! Does anyone else? I can only get into 2 pairs of my work trousers! Is anyone considering going shopping in the January sales for maternity or baby stuff or do you think it's too early for me? I love buying clothes in jan sale but no point buying normal stuff this year!

Mrs f - hope your oh is good at cooking if your still feeling bad on Christmas day! I'm feeling ok still, nausea seems to stay with me from the moment I wake up till I eat at lunchtime but generally doing well.

Got my mum and dad coming to stay for Xmas so looking forward to that.

Take care everyone and happy Christmas if I don't get to post again x


----------



## maxxiandniko

ahbon said:


> hiya
> 
> was a brown discharge into a towel last night - but really not a lot... then today after unbunging myself if you get what I mean it seems to have gone from a little reddy colour when inserting progesterone pessary to what feels like full flow..and looks like it.. am on clexane too so not sure if this will have made any difference to how it is.... had 3 embryos put back but we're not too hopeful anything can get passed this.... :(

The progesterone can cause bleeding. Any cramping? The waiting is the worst part. You'll feel better when they take a look at you tomorrow. Sending good luck your way.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mrs-G said:


> Is everyone ready for Christmas?
> 
> I hope everyones doing ok, abhon -fingers crossed all ok for you and hope the worry doesn't spoil your Christmas.
> 
> My midwife appointment went ok, I've put on 2 kg since I was weighed on the day of EC and have a definite podge! Does anyone else? I can only get into 2 pairs of my work trousers! Is anyone considering going shopping in the January sales for maternity or baby stuff or do you think it's too early for me? I love buying clothes in jan sale but no point buying normal stuff this year!
> 
> Mrs f - hope your oh is good at cooking if your still feeling bad on Christmas day! I'm feeling ok still, nausea seems to stay with me from the moment I wake up till I eat at lunchtime but generally doing well.
> 
> Got my mum and dad coming to stay for Xmas so looking forward to that.
> 
> Take care everyone and happy Christmas if I don't get to post again x

I'm behind you so I'm not thinking about clothes at the moment. I'm sorry you feel sick. As crazy as it sounds I kind of wish I had more in the way of morning sickness. I get very queasy sometimes but I feel like if I had something all the time I'd be less nervous! I am very sleepy that's for sure but that could be because of a whole bunch of things. Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Megg33k

I get a bit of an "uneasy tummy"... the only way I can word it... several times during the day. Usually when its been more than a few hours since I last ate. I wish I had some full on morning sickness to reassure me right now. My head in a toilet on Christmas would be a great gift right now! LOL

I have to admit to having done something very stupid tonight. Maybe you can give me hope, even if its false hope! So, I was having a bit of a freak-out about my levels not having doubled, even though I promised I wouldn't worry about it. So, I decided I wanted to "prove my husband wrong" by showing him that things weren't really okay, and I took my last FRER. Let me preface this by saying that the last one I took was Tuesday morning (around 10am) with FMU. Tonight's was taken at about 12:30am (half past midnight on technically Friday). I had peed at least 2-3 other times since 8pm, and I had had at least 24-30oz of water since 7pm. So, let's just say that the testing scenario wasn't optimal. In fact, it was really bloody stupid to test under those conditions. Even I thought my urine sample looked a bit weak. Anyway, the test had a perfectly strong line at the top... and sort of at the bottom... but there's this weird bit of the test line that's fainter than the rest and makes the test look funny all around. You tend to focus your eyes on the fainter bit because it stands out. But, we spent about an hour comparing photos of the 3 tests I've taken at the same state of "dry"... and it seems that the darkest part of tonight's line is just as dark (or maybe ever so slightly darker) than Tuesday morning's line. The lighter part of the line is awful, but we are trying to focus on the fact that the darkest part of the line (almost being the majority of the line) has to be the most accurate part. There must be a glitch in the lighter part. So, if my levels were falling or weren't rising (about 62 hours between tests, but under very different conditions), would tonight's be lighter? Or, am I losing this baby? :( At first, we both freaked! But, as it finished processing and started to dry, it wasn't nearly as bad as we thought. I know that I shouldn't have tested late at night after drinking loads of water and peeing a whole bunch of times... but its too late for that now. It was also the last test I had in the house. :dohh: So, do I need to be worried? Or, was it just a really stupid thing to do and everything is fine if the darkest part of the line is still looking okay? Does the water consumption and peeing matter THAT much at 16.5dpo?

Don't lie... Give it to me straight. If I'm losing this baby, I need to know its coming. I don't want to be caught off guard, iykwim?


----------



## MrsF

ahbon :hugs: i'm so sorry to read your news hun - if there's no cramping though, a wee bit of spotting can be ok - I too had some at about wk6. You're in my thoughts x x x 

megg :hugs: sweetheart, you sound quite freaked out x x x dry tests always look darker - funnily enough, before i logged on, i was looking at our +ves and was thinking how dark they looked now!!! Like you said, i think also that your wee was diluted, it was toward the end of a very long day, are all things that would skew a result. IMHO? I don't think you have cause to worry sweetheart x x x honestly x x miss megg, do i need to come over and kick some pregnant lady-butt??!!!!! :winkwink: please post soon so we can see how you are cherub x x x

mrs-g, we're off to my sister's tomorrow so no cooking this end :happydance: although i shall prob only be eating rice! i will 'fess up - one of my fav internet shops had a big sale on the other day and i bought £50 of nursery stuff for £20 - i could not resist it! and, yesterday, i spent £30 in the next sale online on 2 pairs of maternity linen trousers and undercrackers - absolute steal!!!! it's my birthday next week and i always save my christmas and birthday money and go and see the personal shopper at debenhams (free service, but it makes me feel rich ;)), but this year i wont be. Me and DH are going to London, so i'm gonna hit some maternity shops and finally buy me some trousers - i dont think i can get away with wearing pj bottoms and trackies to work......

maxxi - my morning sickness is the nausea variety - i've only been sick a few times, but the constant nausea is unbearable. Sleep is an excellent symptom - you're bean is growing at such a phenomenal rate, it really does knock the stuffing out of you x x x

i shall be back later ladies - i actually have some energy today so am making a valiant effort to do some housework.....

x x x x x


----------



## cheerios

Hi dears!
Can I join you all? I'm also a LTTCer and took Metformin and Clomid. 

Am also about 4 weeks and v. cautiously pregnant. I have no cramps and all. BUT I do have this stabbing / dull ache on my lower right side (which is where I ovulated). 

Does anybody have that? I know that stabbing feelings are quite common but I didn't think it would only be on one side? I'm concerned about ectopic, but I did have HSG done 2 mths ago and it was all clear. And I'm thinking if its ectopic, it shouldn't be hurting sooo soon??? 

I'm just concerned that its predominantly on the right side. Does anybody have that too? The ache / stabbing comes and goes. And sometimes I'M sure I feel it on my left too.


----------



## MrsF

welcome to the thread Cheerios :flower: 

firstly, many congratulations on your long awaited BFP!!!! can i be cheeky and ask how long it took you to conceive? this thread is all about the christmas bfps!!! 

with regards to the stabbing pains, i dont think i had any - but i had a frozen ivf cycle and never normally ovulate anyway. I have heard of many ladies with pains like you describe, and they turn out to be normal part of pregnancy. i would give your doc a quick ring if you can, and see if someone can put your mind at ease. I have no real knowledge of ectopic symptoms, but i'm sure again your doc will be able to help you out :)

hope it passes soon, and it's good to have a newbie on board :) x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi cheerios! I get stabbing pains all the time. They usually go away with rest. When's your first appt?

Megg - your urine was dilute I'm sure. Those sticks are evil! If you need to go in earlier to see the doc to help relax you I'm sure you will be able to. The worst part of this whole thing is that there's a lot of stuff out of our control. You've done everything you've needed to do, you're taking care of yourself now and the rest is in someone else's hands. And you're always going to be caught of guard when it's something bad that's happening. I spend all day long still not convinced that something bad won't happen and you're way more positive than me which I honestly think will help you in the long run with all of this. No more sticks!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay! Okay! No more sticks! I'm going to blindly assume that everything is fine then! Thank you! Yes, I need my pregnant-lady-butt kicked! LOL



cheerios said:


> Hi dears!
> Can I join you all? I'm also a LTTCer and took Metformin and Clomid.
> 
> Am also about 4 weeks and v. cautiously pregnant. I have no cramps and all. BUT I do have this stabbing / dull ache on my lower right side (which is where I ovulated).
> 
> Does anybody have that? I know that stabbing feelings are quite common but I didn't think it would only be on one side? I'm concerned about ectopic, but I did have HSG done 2 mths ago and it was all clear. And I'm thinking if its ectopic, it shouldn't be hurting sooo soon???
> 
> I'm just concerned that its predominantly on the right side. Does anybody have that too? The ache / stabbing comes and goes. And sometimes I'M sure I feel it on my left too.

I have a weird throbbing/pulsating pain/cramp that comes and goes that's on the lower left side. And, sometimes I have one a bit higher up (but identical) on the right side. I also feel ovary cramping on my left side sometimes. I don't know what any of it means. LOL


----------



## Britt11

Welcome Cheerios- congrats on your bfp! :hugs:

Meggs- yes the time of day or dilutedness (is that a word lol?) does matter! bigtime actually!! I only tested with fmu and only every second day for the first 3 tests, that was the only way to see if there was change and even with 2 days apart I remember one of the tests wasnt much darker at all. I wouldnt have dared tested in the afternoon as I know it would have freaked me out.
I know its hard not to worry but try and relax and wait for the scan momma!
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I've also come to realize (after looking at my FB pics) that the test I took after my trigger (and we know how much HCG is in a trigger shot) still didn't produce a line stronger than the control line. And, there's no way my HCG is anywhere near the 1000's yet! So, I think I was expecting miracles! I'm not freaking out anymore. Thank you for bringing me back down! :hugs: 

Merry Christmas Eve, btw!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Welcome Cheerios!

thanks for all the kind words ladies.

Megg - No more testing at night. Especially after drinking a buttload of water. I know you wanted to ease your mind but you made it worse :) To even get a line after drinking water and testing after midnight is good though.......so smile and relax.


----------



## Megg33k

You're totally right. Thank you! I promise to stop worrying... for the moment! LOL


----------



## ahbon

ladies just wanted to update: after totally believing yesterday it was all over....... we went to the EPAU today and had a scan (6+4)..... which showed two gesational sacks, two fetal poles and two strong beating hearts!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

This Christmas can't get any better!

I sincerely wish you all as happy a one as we are now having! :hugs:


----------



## MrsF

:happydance: Ahbon :) double congrats my lovely!!!

Megg - you make me smile hun :)

to all of my AC ladies, i'd like to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a :baby: New Year. If, like me, you were feeling despair last year after another fruitless year, just think how far we have all come. I never thought i'd ever spend this Christmas with Beany snuggled in on board, and that for me is the best present I could ever have wished for. My MS has died right down and i feel the most energetic i have done in weeks, and i am truly grateful.

In 6, 7, 8 months time we will all have met our miracles

To us ladies, we did good :) x x x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats Ahbon! I'm so happy that it turned out to be nothing. I'm still traumatized from when I bled!

Happy Merry Christmas Eve to everyone too!


----------



## cheerios

MrsF said:


> welcome to the thread Cheerios :flower:
> 
> firstly, many congratulations on your long awaited BFP!!!! can i be cheeky and ask how long it took you to conceive? this thread is all about the christmas bfps!!!
> 
> with regards to the stabbing pains, i dont think i had any - but i had a frozen ivf cycle and never normally ovulate anyway. I have heard of many ladies with pains like you describe, and they turn out to be normal part of pregnancy. i would give your doc a quick ring if you can, and see if someone can put your mind at ease. I have no real knowledge of ectopic symptoms, but i'm sure again your doc will be able to help you out :)
> 
> hope it passes soon, and it's good to have a newbie on board :) x x x

Hi MrsF!
Thanks a lot! 

Sure thing! I was NTNP for about 1 yr from July 09 to Aug 10. Had one problem after the next with PCOS, IR, irregular cycles .... And just when I thought my issues were clear, we realized hubby had issues. So his took another 3 more mths. 

From Sept 10 to Dec 10, I was put on Clomid 50mg and finally got my BFP on my 4th cycle. It has been a long wait for me, but I'm sooo thankful it finally came! 

And I scared myself today such that I went to A&E to check out the stabbing pains. It turns out everything looks ok and doc even saw smth resembling the yolk sac (which even I could see on the ultrascan) but she said that its too early at 4wks to say for sure. And that 5 wks is the earliest one can see the yolk sac. So I'm reassured that little bean is in the right part! :)


----------



## cheerios

Ahbon - Congrats on your twins!!! Woo hoo!!!! Double blessing!


----------



## cheerios

Megg - I know how you feel about HPTs! I've also tried POAS to see if the lines get darker. And in general they are getting darker. BUT there was one that looked darker but not much and I was getting worried too. 

But you know what? Every baby is different!!! I don't need my baby to be textbook perfect. So I'm going to stop myself from POASing!!!!


----------



## Ruthalaska

Hi ladies, can I play in your thread? I'm 7+4 with an IVF baby. :happydance: I am just soooo happy to finally be preg!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Cheerios! Definitely true! :hugs:

That's great, Abhon! TWINS!!! :baby::baby:

Welcome, Ruth!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh my god, so many bfp's for Christmas, who says the odds of ivf are low!!!!

Well done all you double bubbles!!!

Merry Christmas all, enjoy and relax, we have finally made it and we bloody deserve it, so positive thoughts from now on!!!! Megg!!!!

Have a lovely sober Xmas x


----------



## Mamamirfy

Welcome Ruth! 

Ahbon!!!! Thats wonderful :)

Merry Christmas!!!! (had to come on and test out my new laptop)


----------



## cheerios

Congrats Ruthalaska!!

The other ladies - How are you dealing with the first few weeks of pregnancy? I know that most of you are like 7 weeks on and I'm only 4 weeks on. 

But I find that after such a long time of TTCing, I can get sooo paranoid about movement, what I eat, what I feel etc.etc. Today was the first day I did some housework after 1 week! I didn't want to do anything that resembled work!!! Ok, I continued going to work (which cannot be helped) but everything else, I just couldn't bring myself to do it! 

And finally I said to myself to, "You got to get on with your life! Your baby WILL stick, whether or not you decide to do the vacuuming / cooking!" So yeah! I did do the housework and am sooo much happier with a cleaner and nicer house again! 

Can someone tell me I'm not over-reacting here? I just find that everybody's cautious during the "risky" first trimester.


----------



## MrsF

Heya ladies :) just a flying visit cos i'm so tired, but couldn't go to bed without checking in!

Welcome Ruth! :flower: many congrats hun!!! this thread is moving fast, and that's bloody fab!

Cheerios :hugs: you are not over-reacting hun, it's understandable after all we've been though! be nice to yourself :) x x x

I'll catch up properly tomorrow when less :sleep:

night night ladies, enjoy the rest of your Christmas :) x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Merry Christmas everyone!

Congrats Ruthalaska! Are you in Alaska? One of the only states I haven't been to.

Cheerios - I haven't overexerted myself at all. I do work full-time so I am doing that and even before I got pg I wasn't cooking or cleaning so I don't have to worry about that :flower:. But everything else is on hold. I used to run, ski, do Pilates, play tennis - no more. I travel a lot but because I freak out when there's turbulence I'm not traveling right now. We can't have sex either until I'm out of first tri because I had bleeding during my 5th week (unknown reason) and I was told that since sex can cause bleeding it's in my best interest to hold off till after I get out of first tri. I analyze everything to trying to figure out if something bad is going to happen. I've had a mmc and a chemical and am normally neurotic and so I'm going to be like this for the forseeable future. So I know how you feel.


----------



## cheerios

Hey maxxiandniko
Thanks for your reply. How far are you along now? Did the doc really say you can't have sex during 1st trimester? Wow, I really need to ask my doc all these questions too! I hope everything turns out well for you! Now, I'm just researching about stitch-like pain on my right side. I'm convinced there's nothing wrong, since I've already got it checked - but it doesn't seem like a common pregnancy symptom! Hmmm.


----------



## maxxiandniko

cheerios said:


> Hey maxxiandniko
> Thanks for your reply. How far are you along now? Did the doc really say you can't have sex during 1st trimester? Wow, I really need to ask my doc all these questions too! I hope everything turns out well for you! Now, I'm just researching about stitch-like pain on my right side. I'm convinced there's nothing wrong, since I've already got it checked - but it doesn't seem like a common pregnancy symptom! Hmmm.

I'm 7w2d at the moment. I don't think there's any problem at all with having sex during the first tri. I think my doc was trying to avoid my having another bleed since sex can cause that (not why I bled the first time though) and getting all upset and stressed out and running into the office to get another sono and more blood work. Any possibility that your pain has to do with constipation or gas?


----------



## Megg33k

My DH and I have decided that I won't be doing anything strenuous at all for the first few months. We just can't really chance it. Many docs will actually say to avoid vacuuming for a while, because it is more strenuous than people think it is. But, most other cleaning (that doesn't involve harsh chemicals) is fine. We're just walking on egg shells because of the 2 previous losses. And, I'd rather know that I did all I could to "be safe" than to regret something. We have had sex though... 3 times since finding out. LOL Damn the extra blood flow in my body! But, we've seen no bleeding or spotting, and would have ceased it immediately for many weeks if we had. We just try not to be too rough so that he doesn't hit my cervix.


----------



## MrsF

Evening my pregnant friends :) how are we today? x x x

talking of cleaning, i was up and out of bed at 9am (which is bloody good for me!!) and cleaned the whole house (bar the hoovering!!!) and i thoroughly enjoyed every minute of it! i didn;t gag, feel nauseous, or out of breath! I took it very steady, and used vinegar and olive oil (a tip i'd read yonks ago for bringing things up nicely) and i feel very virtuous!!! i did check on the hb halfway through to check bean was ok, and the hb is as strong as ever! 

i do believe i have left the yuckness behind now and, dare i say it, am finally starting to bloom! I am 14 weeks tomorrow and think the worst could be over, thank the lord as i was really starting to get down in the dumps. We're even cooking - yes, cooking - tonight's dinner and my mouth is finally watering :happydance:

i'm even gonna go shopping tomorrow - i've been on about needing trousers for ages now, and now the nausea has stopped, i feel confident i can do it!

megg - hat's off to ya gal - doing the deed 3 times!!!!! High five lady - i still dont fancy it - i guess i'm still paranoid about the bleeding.... plus my girls are far too sore and tender to be jossled.....you'll have to take one for the team hun ;)

hope you're all getting through the festive period not missing the beer too much! - first one for me ever - not doing too bad, although i really did fancy a voddy earlier when dh cracked open the wine!

much love ladies x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

I'm bloody well annoyed with my parents who need to criticize everything I do at this point... but I'm well otherwise. 

Sounds like you had a productive day, MrsF! Good for you! More than I intend to do all week! LOL

RE: DTD... I'm trying to do it now before I lose the desire completely. Because I have a feeling that when I get to that point, I probably won't snap back from it for a very long time. LOL I did have a bit of a disturbing (even though I was forewarned) discovery last night though... My progesterone suppositories are causing me to lose some of the top layer of tissue from within. At first, I thought I had found blood... but it wasn't blood at all... and it was obvious that there was no blood because the toilet tissue was still very white except for the piece of tissue that had come off on it. Its put me off a bit, honestly. I don't think our next session will be nearly as soon now. LOL


----------



## cheerios

maxxiandniko said:


> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> Hey maxxiandniko
> Thanks for your reply. How far are you along now? Did the doc really say you can't have sex during 1st trimester? Wow, I really need to ask my doc all these questions too! I hope everything turns out well for you! Now, I'm just researching about stitch-like pain on my right side. I'm convinced there's nothing wrong, since I've already got it checked - but it doesn't seem like a common pregnancy symptom! Hmmm.
> 
> I'm 7w2d at the moment. I don't think there's any problem at all with having sex during the first tri. I think my doc was trying to avoid my having another bleed since sex can cause that (not why I bled the first time though) and getting all upset and stressed out and running into the office to get another sono and more blood work. Any possibility that your pain has to do with constipation or gas?Click to expand...

Hi dear
I have no problem with constipation - been going too often TBH (Sorry if TMI). I don't know about gas though! I've never had sharp pains from gas before...so I don't know how that feels. Hmm...


----------



## Megg33k

I have awful gas pains... and I'm going back and forth between constipated and going too much! :dohh: My body can't decide!


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, found you :happydance: hope you have all had a lovely christmas! 

For those who have just got their BFP congrats to you xx


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, Yomo!!! :)


----------



## yomo

Megg33k said:


> Hey, Yomo!!! :)

Hi Megg, Congrats on your BFP, it's a great feeling aint it! 

xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi yomo!

Cheerios - and you had a scan to make sure you don't have a cyst? The other thing is maybe your ovaries are still large. I know mine were the last scan I had. Supposedly not enough to cause a problem but that can always cause discomfort.

Mrs F - I can't believe you're 14 weeks.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Megg - I have the same problem....either I an't go for a few days or when I do have to go it's right that second. Not my favourite part of this...but still so happy to be pregnat. I'll take it :)

MrsF- My EDD is Aug 12,2011. Dr. said they'll most likely be born 3 weeks early but they keep the EDD the same.


----------



## Megg33k

yomo said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hey, Yomo!!! :)
> 
> Hi Megg, Congrats on your BFP, it's a great feeling aint it!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

It is... but a bit scary!



Mamamirfy said:


> Megg - I have the same problem....either I an't go for a few days or when I do have to go it's right that second. Not my favourite part of this...but still so happy to be pregnat. I'll take it :)
> 
> MrsF- My EDD is Aug 12,2011. Dr. said they'll most likely be born 3 weeks early but they keep the EDD the same.

Exactly like that! So worth it though!


----------



## Mrs-G

Hello

Hi yomo x

I was told by the clinic no sex, no lifting/carrying, no baths, no hoovering and to generally treat myself with extreme caution until I get advice from midwife, when I went to see the midwife she just told me to carry on with what the clinic have said, at least until I finish my pessaries on the 17th jan (about 12 weeks) so I'm trying to obey the rules!

Felling a bit yukky this afternoon, bit nauseous and small headache. 

I've finally come out as well so I've no longer got to try and hide my symptoms at work which feels good. Also got 3 pairs of maternity trousers and 1 pair jeans in the new look on line sale today, my work trousers are already uncomfortable but I think I'm just getting fat, I am continuously hungry!


----------



## cheerios

maxxiandniko said:


> Hi yomo!
> 
> Cheerios - and you had a scan to make sure you don't have a cyst? The other thing is maybe your ovaries are still large. I know mine were the last scan I had. Supposedly not enough to cause a problem but that can always cause discomfort.
> 
> Mrs F - I can't believe you're 14 weeks.
> 
> Hi everyone else!

Hi Maxxi!
I'm going to have my 5-wk scan tomorrow. I'm thankful for that too. At least I can finally ask my doc my questions about my stitch and put to rest the fear about any ectopic possibility. 

It would be great to hear the heartbeat, but that would be another 2 more weeks!

Anybody else feels like the first week of being pregnant feels like one month??? My days seem to be dragging!!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

cheerios said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Hi yomo!
> 
> Cheerios - and you had a scan to make sure you don't have a cyst? The other thing is maybe your ovaries are still large. I know mine were the last scan I had. Supposedly not enough to cause a problem but that can always cause discomfort.
> 
> Mrs F - I can't believe you're 14 weeks.
> 
> Hi everyone else!
> 
> Hi Maxxi!
> I'm going to have my 5-wk scan tomorrow. I'm thankful for that too. At least I can finally ask my doc my questions about my stitch and put to rest the fear about any ectopic possibility.
> 
> It would be great to hear the heartbeat, but that would be another 2 more weeks!
> 
> Anybody else feels like the first week of being pregnant feels like one month??? My days seem to be dragging!!!!Click to expand...


You'll feel much better after your scan that's for sure. My days are dragging. I think it's because I want to get out of first tri so bad.


----------



## Mamamirfy

I agree......i want out of first tri too. I'll feel alot better. The first week did seem to go very slowly though. Speeding up a little bit now :)


----------



## Megg33k

My 1st week is taking a full year! Seriously! How can time drag this much? I just keep thinking... "Not even 5 weeks yet? WTF?" 

I talked to my clinic. They cleared me to travel the 4 hour car trip I'm supposed to make Thur. I think I'm only on lifting restrictions (nothing over 10 lbs)... and then the obvious stuff of not being around chemicals, not messing with cat litter, etc. 

My ultrasound is scheduled for Jan 7 @ 8:45am! Nervous! I'll be 6+3! Think heartbeaty thoughts for me?


----------



## Blue12

Ladies do you find your symptoms fluctuate each day? 

Yesterday my (.)(.) were not too sore, but I felt very sick and had bad gas pains, and today I am relaxing much more, but I don't feel sick or havve gas pains, but my (.)(.) are very sore.


----------



## Megg33k

Yes... definitely changing each day... some days are full of symptoms and some almost none. They "off" days scare me.


----------



## maxxiandniko

My chest is sore almost every day, I'm tired a lot and my appetite has increased but my queasiness comes and goes and more often is gone. I focus on the fact that I have no ms to the exclusion of everything else. I'd relax more if I had ms but oh well there's nothing I can do. When's your scan Blue?


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, my symptoms came and went tons at the beginning, I had no MS and still dont. I was worried there wasnt a baby in there on both scans because of my lack of major symptoms, but there was :)
I actually have more sore boobs now at over 13 weeks.
feeling like I have a bit more energy now for sure, but still tired very early.
The first tri is sooo tough! hopefully it will start to go more quickly


----------



## Megg33k

That does help to hear, Britt. I worry so much that they won't see anything at my scan! :wacko:


----------



## Mamamirfy

My symptoms come and go too. I usually have something each day but what they are change. Although the MS doesn't seem to take any breaks (lucky me). 

Megg - you will see a heartbeat...gotta stay positive baby!!


----------



## Megg33k

I just keep reading that its about 50/50 on seeing it that early. I almost with my scan was a week or so later so I'd know that I really SHOULD see it. But, I don't think I could wait another week, and they aren't offering to let me choose the date. This is just when it happens at my clinic! Trying to think positive... but always had horrific scan experiences that ended in tears. So, a bit of PTSD, I think!


----------



## Mamamirfy

I saw both my lil stars heartbeats at 6 weeks 5 days.


----------



## ahbon

We saw ours at 6+4 last week so hopefully you will Megg :)

Symptons - only last week I was saying not really got any....... Xmas morning's drive to my parents I felt nauseous the whole way! Boobs (well nips only) hurting at times in the day...... sitting here feeling sick now :( although happy to have signs now :)


----------



## Megg33k

I'll happily take some of your symptoms... specifically the sickness. I can't get my betas off my mind. I know that the clinic was happy with them, but its really screwed up my head. :(


----------



## maxxiandniko

I hate not having ms! It messes with my head! Imagine wanting ms.


----------



## Megg33k

You don't have to tell me, Maxxi! Trust me! I want it so bad I can't stand it... and everyone says I'm nuts! :(


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> You don't have to tell me, Maxxi! Trust me! I want it so bad I can't stand it... and everyone says I'm nuts! :(

Sucks doesn't it?!


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You don't have to tell me, Maxxi! Trust me! I want it so bad I can't stand it... and everyone says I'm nuts! :(
> 
> Sucks doesn't it?!Click to expand...

Yes!!!


----------



## Britt11

Meggs-I know how you feel the scan is nerve wracking. Our clinic does scans closer to 7 weeks because he said doing it any earlier can cause unnecessary panic-but if you are 7 weeks or close to and there is nothing there, than that is definitive. I had mine at 6w6d I believe. I understand being anxious and wanting to see bubs, but just know you may have to have it repeated again and dont stress if you dont see a HB yet :hugs:

Maxxi- my DH thought I was nuts, he was like what woman is upset they dont have MS and hopes to have it, men just dont get it.

I am starting to have some pains on my right side, I think that might be the round ligament pain I have been reading about


----------



## Mrs-G

Well I didn't think I had any real pregnancy symptoms but from this time yesterday, all night and most of this morning I felt really sick. Not too bad now but just had some soup and my energy levels are at zero!!!! Back to full time work tomorrow, I know it's gonna be a nightmare so I'm hoping my body will react with me and I'll get through the day, if it feels like it feels now I'll never do it!!!

I do not have sore boobs but my under wired bras have started rubbing so I've bought a bigger size. 

Can't wait for my next scan although it's also the one that detects the risk of downs :(


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure it'll go great, Mrs-G!

I'm exhausted, but only got 4 hours last night because I was scared the nightmares would come back if I went back to sleep! :(


----------



## MarsMaiden

Hey ladies! I see some familiar names here - thanks Megg for pointing me in the right direction!

It is very early days for me, just 13dpiui but have been getting BFPs since 10dpiui. Havent wanted to jinx it up to now but figure I may as well start enjoying it as if it all goes wrong now, its going to hurt anyway! Will read back properly later to catch up with where everyone is but hope you are well and have enjoyed a good christmas break!


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome, hun!!! Congrats again!


----------



## Blue12

Thanks for your responses about your symptoms ladies. I felt so great all day yesterday that it had me worried. Then all night last night I could hardly sleep because I felt so sick. Then when I got up this morning and went to eat breakfast I had to run to the washroom and be sick. As much as I hate it, I totally love it too, just like you are saying Maxi and Megg. It is reassuring to have something. xo


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi Mars! Congrats again!


----------



## Mamamirfy

I keep having odd/scary dreams too. not always nightmares but a little unsettling. Apparently commong to have dreams that cause anxiety. Lucky us :)


----------



## Megg33k

Mine aren't nightmares... They're not terrifying. They're just really unsettling given my rampant fears. But, I suspect its the fear causing them. So, what's a girl to do?


----------



## maxxiandniko

I'm feeling yucky today. I have a headache, sinus pain, I can't eat a full meal or else I'll feel sick, I'm tired, I have right lower back pain pain (muscular) and I feel let's see...furious is a good word :growlmad: Well I go between feeling furious and feeling down. Think it's hormones?


----------



## MarsMaiden

thanks for the welcome ladies.

I am so glad that I have this week off work giving me time to let it all sink in. 4 weeks today which feels like a bit of a milestone already, I can't believe I've only known for 5 days, it feels like an eternity already! I have been having odd dreams too tho it seems a bit early to link it to being pregnant? I am also immensely bloated but think that could just be xmas over indulgence!

maxxi - I always ask myself if there is any rational reason for feeling how I feel, if not then blame the hormones!! (Its a great get out of jail free card  )


----------



## Mrs-G

Hi mars,

I was bloated for ages after egg collection, probably for a good few weeks aftery bfp. At my 6 week scan my ovaries were still very enlarged, you've probably got the same.

Is anyone else constantly hungry? I woke up at 2.30 this morning, lay awake feeling hungry and sick, decided at 3.30 that I needed a biscuit, so I came down and had a biscuit then managed to get straight back to sleep. Then at work I keep feeling sick and hungry so have to keep having toast to tied me over, its ridiculous I'm gonna get so fat!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Thanks Mars. I feel the worst today that I've felt so far. I'm bloated too - and very noticeably so. My appetite increased initially so that didn't help and at my 6w5d scan I was told that my ovaries were still enlarged. Now I try to eat a regular meal and feel sick half way through. I'm sure it's reflux which means that the bloat is getting worse. Yuck!

MrsG - I wake up early in the morning hungry too but I'm too lazy to go downstairs to get something. I feel nauseous after a meal now so I try to eat a little something to see if that will help. Last night I had a piece of a roll and that helped. Today not so much.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm either hungry all the time or get full really easily. It depends on the day!

I think I had my first touch of actual morning sickness around 9am today! It could have been a one off... but I'm hoping to see it a few more times. No actual vomiting, but a good bit of gagging!


----------



## Mamamirfy

I am the same way...i have to eat every 2 hours or so but small meals or i will will feel even sicker than i did before. Mandarin oranges are perfect! A little snack that quenches my thirst and puts a little something in my tummy without making me feel ill. Today is my worst day so far for MS.....i cant get outta bed. I feel so sick and dizzy and have gotten sick 3 times so far today. Yuck. I hope tomorrow is better...must work lol


----------



## Megg33k

Honestly, all I've done today is sleep. I slept from 2:30am until about 7am. Then, I slept from 12pm till 5pm. Then, I was falling asleep on the couch at 7pm and went to bed until 10pm. That's 14.5 hours of sleep in the last 19.5 hours!!! But, I literally couldn't keep my eyes open. 

With the energy I'm having sucked out of me, this baby/these babies better have the strongest heartbeats EVER!


----------



## yomo

Mrs-G said:


> Hi mars,
> 
> I was bloated for ages after egg collection, probably for a good few weeks aftery bfp. At my 6 week scan my ovaries were still very enlarged, you've probably got the same.
> 
> Is anyone else constantly hungry? I woke up at 2.30 this morning, lay awake feeling hungry and sick, decided at 3.30 that I needed a biscuit, so I came down and had a biscuit then managed to get straight back to sleep. Then at work I keep feeling sick and hungry so have to keep having toast to tied me over, its ridiculous I'm gonna get so fat!

Hi Hun, 

Don't worry the eating will settle down after you get to about 11 weeks, I was eating every hour! Now I eat normally and find that I can only manage small portions. xx


----------



## yomo

Mamamirfy said:


> I am the same way...i have to eat every 2 hours or so but small meals or i will will feel even sicker than i did before. Mandarin oranges are perfect! A little snack that quenches my thirst and puts a little something in my tummy without making me feel ill. Today is my worst day so far for MS.....i cant get outta bed. I feel so sick and dizzy and have gotten sick 3 times so far today. Yuck. I hope tomorrow is better...must work lol

Funny you should say that about the oranges.... I was eating 3 big bags of satsumas a week! now I can't drink enough milk. xx


----------



## Megg33k

Oddly, I can't eat fruit or anything sweet... I can't stand it! :(


----------



## yomo

Megg33k said:


> Oddly, I can't eat fruit or anything sweet... I can't stand it! :(

Don't worry Hun the first 2 weeks I only eat what I fancied as everything smelt funny lol xx


----------



## Megg33k

yomo said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oddly, I can't eat fruit or anything sweet... I can't stand it! :(
> 
> Don't worry Hun the first 2 weeks I only eat what I fancied as everything smelt funny lol xxClick to expand...

So, maybe after next week I can eat real food again?


----------



## yomo

Megg33k said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oddly, I can't eat fruit or anything sweet... I can't stand it! :(
> 
> Don't worry Hun the first 2 weeks I only eat what I fancied as everything smelt funny lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> So, maybe after next week I can eat real food again?Click to expand...

I would say so hun, I felt better after a couple of weeks x


----------



## Megg33k

yomo said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oddly, I can't eat fruit or anything sweet... I can't stand it! :(
> 
> Don't worry Hun the first 2 weeks I only eat what I fancied as everything smelt funny lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> So, maybe after next week I can eat real food again?Click to expand...
> 
> I would say so hun, I felt better after a couple of weeks xClick to expand...

Good to know! I'm having a very hard time coming up with anything that sounds good. I can think of things that I COULD eat, but nothing I want. And, looking at sweets is just gross. I used to crave things like cake, donuts, pie, cookies, etc... not now!


----------



## DillyC

OOOhhh I was the same.... Thank goodness the nausea seems to be improving this week....back on the choccies!!! Although lost 3kg with the nausea as just couldn't face much at all, was eating cornflakes and toast most of the time!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Mmm... toast! That one still makes me happy!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Megg33k said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oddly, I can't eat fruit or anything sweet... I can't stand it! :(
> 
> Don't worry Hun the first 2 weeks I only eat what I fancied as everything smelt funny lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> So, maybe after next week I can eat real food again?Click to expand...
> 
> I would say so hun, I felt better after a couple of weeks xClick to expand...
> 
> Good to know! I'm having a very hard time coming up with anything that sounds good. I can think of things that I COULD eat, but nothing I want. And, looking at sweets is just gross. I used to crave things like cake, donuts, pie, cookies, etc... not now!Click to expand...

I'm the same way I'm a self confessed chocoholic. I have had soooo much chocolate in my house for two weeks and barely touched any of it. Normally it would be gone. The only sweet things I like right now is fruit but I think it's mostly the juiciness of it. The first two weeks I ate a cinnamon raisin bagel with a bit of butter on it every morning...it really helped. Toast was great too. I think I ate too many bagels though. I have been the same weight since starting IVF and just weighed myself the last two days and I put on 3 lbs. I guess it's from the babies...or extra blood or who knows but it's there.


----------



## MrsF

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES !!!! x x x x 

wowsers, sounds like the bubba-hormones are kicking in for everyone and producing some lovely symptoms!!! I totally empathise, MS floored me for a good few weeks, and if i'm honest, they only really went away day before christmas eve. I do find though if i get too tired, or eat "too much" (currently i can only manage a couple of spoonfuls) i feel icky. Megg, i would think for hors about what food would get my appetite back - one day it'd be chocolate milksahke, the next - it'd make my tummy turn! 

talking of food - someone commented on how much weight i'd put on last night :growlmad: i was mortified!!!! They had just found out i was pregnant and they asked how far along, i said 15 weeks on monday, and they said "Really?*shocked face* You've put on so much weight already! Mind you, it could level off now" !!!!!!!!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!! i already feel huge as i cant find any clothes to wear. AND, to top it off, i'm hardly eating anyway cos of sicky feelings, and there's very few foods i'm eating......:growlmad:

hmpppf

on a brighter note, it's my birthday tomorrow, and my family have given me some money to go and find some clothes - i'm heading to oxford st :) :) :) Have had a rough time recently with a so-called friend accusing me of crap that my DH is taking me away tonight for a few days. 

I wont have internet access for a few days, so ladies, here;s to our year - 2011, the year our dreams came true :) roll on the summer ladies!!!! 

ps - i'll update the front page when i get back - welcome mars :) lovely to have you on board x x


----------



## ahbon

MrsF have a great birthday :) mine was a few days ago and I suffered MS all day but still love the fact I'm pregnant so I don't care (most of hte time! lol)

Happy 2011 to all of us x


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Birthday and Belated Birthday... as appropriate!

Today seems less than symptom-y again... but whatever. My boobs are still killing me and my nips hurt... I'll take what I can get. I actually had hardly any symptoms with my trigger shot, so I don't know why I'd expect anything so early now. I think I'll be regretting hoping for symptoms by next week! LOL


----------



## MrsF

Thanks ladies x x x :flower: and happy belated abhon x x x 

Megg - re the nips - mine are excruciating hun - i've had to buy the nipple gel that you get for breastfeeding :blush: i cant remember the name, but it's pure lanolin (bout £10 over here), you have to warm it up a bit between your fingers first cos it's really hard stuff, and then i place a cotton pad over each one in the bra. It takes about 5-10 mins to soothe, but it is now up there with my handbag checklist - purse, mobile phone, nipple cream & cotton wool pads!!! i've found that constantly readjusting them just makes it worse - i feel your pain gal!!!

right, i'm off to pack. Then it's Topshop maternity stuff tomorrow!!! 

See you crazy (and pregnant!) cats later, much love x x x x :flower:

ps - i cant remember if i said hello Yomo!!!!! :) how are you doing bud? much love x x x x


----------



## Britt11

Happy New Years ladies!!!:drunk:
Happy Bday Mrs F, hope you are spoiled!
Happy belated Ahbon!

Meggs- you sound like me in the beginning, I really had no symptoms and still dont have many ha ha- DH was like what woman in their right mind wishes for MS? :rofl: Mind you I had the pregnancy flush face about 2 days ago, was hilarious...
my tummy is still smaller than it was at 10 weeks, hoping that I get a bigger bump soon...I know its because my placenta has taken over and I dont have as much hormone, but I really want that baby bump soon

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

Happy new year ladies x x 

Happy birthday mrs f and abhon.

Went to our local for new year, was a bit boring!!!

Had a lovely day today, been to mothercare, babiesrus and mamas and papas, hot measured for a maternity bra and was shocked that I've gone from a 34B to a 34D!!!!! Shocker!!!!

Bought a couple of maternity tops and a couple of new tops in a bigger size, pleasantly surprised that they fit now, I was expecting them to be huge, just waiting for trousers to be delivered! My jeans today were so uncomfy, I'm feeling very porky, all this eating!!! Think it's all fat rather than any baby yet!

Hope your all doing ok x


----------



## Mamamirfy

Happy Birthday Mrs. F

I am having major ms problems. Yuck. My nipps feel like they are burning....oh the joys lol


----------



## yomo

Happy birthday Mrs F xxx


----------



## MarsMaiden

Happy Birthday MrsF and Ahbon - hope you both enjoyed lovely days!

And a happy new year to everyone else! Had a weird new year's eve drinking glasses of tonic with slices of lemon and ice hoping that no one would notice there was no alcohol in there!! We have decided to wait for the 7 week scan to tell our families but at least I have a date for that now - 24th January!! so 24 days and counting down, so so nervous, I dont think I'll relax until I see the baby on the screen in real life.

Am loving reading about all of your symptoms - can't wait to start noticing things myself! Although I could so live without this bloating - there was a woman out last night who was 6 months pregnant and her belly was smaller than mine! I have tried protein, extra fluids but its just not going anywhere! I guess it could be my ovaries still as I had a lot of follies pre trigger for the iui so am hoping it will ease off soon.


----------



## Britt11

MarsMaiden said:


> Happy Birthday MrsF and Ahbon - hope you both enjoyed lovely days!
> 
> And a happy new year to everyone else! Had a weird new year's eve drinking glasses of tonic with slices of lemon and ice hoping that no one would notice there was no alcohol in there!! We have decided to wait for the 7 week scan to tell our families but at least I have a date for that now - 24th January!! so 24 days and counting down, so so nervous, I dont think I'll relax until I see the baby on the screen in real life.
> 
> Am loving reading about all of your symptoms - can't wait to start noticing things myself! Although I could so live without this bloating - there was a woman out last night who was 6 months pregnant and her belly was smaller than mine! I have tried protein, extra fluids but its just not going anywhere! I guess it could be my ovaries still as I had a lot of follies pre trigger for the iui so am hoping it will ease off soon.

it will ease off hon, after 12 weeks or so...mind did, now waiting for a bump to come back
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I still have nearly no symptoms most days. Some days, I literally feel completely normal, except for sore boobs. But, I know that's from my progesterone supplements. I go back and forth on whether or not I think things are okay. I saw 2 itty bitty little flecks of pink tonight, but it was following (TMI) bearing down for a bowel movement. It was even less than before... not even enough to call a dot... just 2 little flecks. :shrug: I didn't even freak out for a minute. I just saw it, wiped to make sure that there was no more, and moved on when there wasn't. I don't know if it means that I'm calming down or if its because I know that I can't stop things from going wrong, so I might as well just wait and see. I'm not feeling particularly positive, but I'm not really worried either. So, I don't know what to expect next week. I just want to get it over with.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Happy belated birthdays Ahbon and MrsF!

Happy belated New Years to everyone too!


----------



## Mrs-G

Ladies, could I ask your opinions on sex. After egg transfer I was told no sex, at my scan I asked and was told no sex, when I saw
My midwife she says no sex until I have completed my pessaries. I have been following this rigidly but this morning I've slipped up, we didn't have sex but a fumble which was very pleasurable, whilst I held back I possibly allowed myself to go a little far in the big 'o' stakes, does this matter???? What is the issue with sex, does anyone know? As far as I am aware it's only us ivf'ers that are told to abstain. Is there a problem with playing around?


----------



## Megg33k

I'm curious too, as is my real life IVF buddy! She texted me about it yesterday! We were told "no sex after embryo transfer"... And, we didn't. Then, I looked up online how long the sex ban was on, and almost every website said 2 weeks. I asked a few other IVF girls on here, and they said about the same. So, we went ahead. It happened about 4 times in a week (we both missed it an awful lot... LOL), and then I got my new calendar in the mail. When I looked at the restrictions on the bottom, it still said "no intercourse"... So, we've stopped and not done it since the day after Christmas. I never had any bleeding or even spotting afterward. And, I can't possibly think of what could happen to hurt anything. But, I'm following the rules now that I know I'm not allowed. I'm also very curious as to why. I'm pretty sure most people have sex when they're pregnant!


----------



## Britt11

hmmm....that is definitely a specific IVF thing, wonder why? 
we had sex pretty soon after I found out I was pregs.
I am sure no harm is done in fooling around or if you already had- maybe they just want you to be extra extra extra cautious


----------



## DillyC

OOOh we have a new home!!!

Oh Belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Abhon and MrsF....Hope you both got spoiled rotten!

HAPPY 2011 girlies.....wow...what a life changing year it will be for all of us!

Mrs G... I know there are lots of missed messages re: sex, we were told ok after 1st scan at 7 weeks, although OH is worried about something happening and read in a Zita West book we should wait till 12w, so he has put us on a sex ban till then!!!!! only 1 week and 1 day to go haha. I really don't think its a problem, most women have sex normally throughout pregnancy and are usually only asked to avoid it if there is a threat of miscarriage.... so I say go for it...enjoy!

I am def coming through the first tri, nausea settled almost completely, eating choc and cake again and feeling like I have so much more energy...it wiped me out before! Although am getting a bit teenager spotty!!

x


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh I wondered where this thread had gone, who moved us and why?????

I'm not really that into sex at the min anyway, OH just caught me off guard this morning, was a better distraction than getting up!!!!! I will def try and abstain from the big O till I get the all clear, I'm not taking any chances with this baby!!!!!!

My online order for maternity trousers came today!!!! I'm so excited - why did I not buy them before I got pregnant, they are much more comfy!!!!!!

I'm def going to buy some more stuff in the online sales!!!! I got £24.99 trousers for £12.00!!!!!

I have got really really lazy in the last couple off weeks, just want to sit on the sofa, I've got a huge pile of ironing to do and I can't be arsed!!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

I think the no sex thing is for different reasons at different times. During the ivf cycle they say no because everything is so controlled and so if a wayward sperm got in and caused problems that wouldn't be good. After transfer they like pelvic rest for implantation. While you're doing the progesterone pills I guess the idea is to keep as much of the progesterone in you as possible. For me they say that since I've had bleeding I shouldn't do anything that could cause bleeding. I did see my ob today and she told me to keep holding off for now.

MrsF - could you put me down as for an Aug 11 due date? Thanks!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hey all..... my clinic just said to not have sex for 10 days....and that was pretty much up when I got my BFP. I've only done it once though...a little to nervous and not in the mood with all the MS I have had. Anyway...there's my two cents :)


----------



## MarsMaiden

lol! Found you at last!

The IVF sex ban seems really odd, I would have thought once the baby was safely implanted and the mucous plug was in place that sex wouldnt present too much of a threat? But then, I know none of us would do anything with even a 0.1% risk to the baby! I didnt get any advice after that for IUI so we have dtd a few times but I find it really sore because the progesterone makes me really dry. Does anyone know if its safe to use lubricants? (sorry TMI!)

I am finally 5 weeks today which feels like a bit of a milestone. I had my biggest day of doubt yesterday, I was soooo crampy all day and was just feeling blah. But I did a test this morning and the line is still really dark so guessing that it is all OK and trying to forget about it today. Talking of tests, when did you guys stop testing? Or when will it become pointless to test? I think at the moment I am looking for an early warning of a chem if the line gets fainter but I guess at some point there will just be too much hcg around to make a difference maybe?

MrsG - I have been sooo tempted to buy maternity trousers in the sale! I usually wear quite tight fitting trousers and skinny jeans and cant get them anywhere near me at the moment! I am on a ban from buying anything til 12 weeks though but I am banking on the maternity department at the local ASDA - bargains ahoy!

Dilly - glad to hear that things are settling down for you! I cant wait for them to start! 

Megg - just a couple of days til your scan now! Cant wait to see the results!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I was sad about the sex ban right up until I saw pink discharge today... now you couldn't pay me to put anything other than the suppository up there! Too scared! LOL It didn't look or feel sinister, but I'm not taking any chances! No thank you!


----------



## MrsF

heya ladies - i panicked cos i couldn't find you!!! I wonder if we got moved cos we've got 3 second tri's in here? or if it's because it's an ongoing thread? 

had a fab birthday thanks ladies, thankyou for your messages x x x

sex? my god, i cant think of anything worse! has been a record abstinence of about 4 months this end :blush: i just cant bear the thought of it! doesnt help that i have pants symptoms still. my legs are constantly on itchy and on fire and i keep getting pressure headaches on a daily basis. Hoping to see the midwfie soon but because we've just changed medical practices, i've gotta see the booking in lady first, then the doc, and then i can see the midwife! i wouldnt mind, but each appointment is about a week apart!!!! 

but, on the plus side, my appetite is coming back more and more! am hoping to increase fruit and veg now MS has gone cos i'm fed up of feeling poorly all the time! 

Also, i think i may have felt beany fluttering the other day :happydance: cant be sure, but i know it wasnt wind! :happydance:

i'm about to hit the hay so i promise i will update front page with due dates and new members either tomorrow or friday - sorry for being a slack bum....

much love ladies x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Wow mrs f, a flutter!! That's really cool!

Marsmaiden, I tested twice on the otd, then only once since (a couple of days later). I didn't dare test after that just in case I got a negative, waited for my scan which was nerve racking, kept thinking I'd dreamt it all and they'd be nothing in there! Now I'm a bit more relaxed about things, my belly appears to be growing and I'm hungry all the rime, plus I've been feeling really nauseous, so if there ain't a baby going on in there, there's something seriously wrong with me! 

I booked my first hospital antenatal appointment today, I feel quite proud to be an ivf lady, when I called she said, 'oh, your an ivf lady, you'll know exactly how far gone you are!'. Well my scan is 21st January (a long way away) but I'm in no rush, I'll be 12 weeks, 4 days by then, I'll have stopped my pessaries and hopefully get a nice clear shot of baby. Only negative is that we'll also have NT test so a little apprehensive, especially after watching Emerdale!

Mrs f, does your ticker suggest that you can find out the sex now or have I completely misinterpreted it??? I didn't think you could see till 20 weeks, who wants to know and who wants a surprise? I always thought I'd want s surprise but now I'm actually pregnant I want to know, I think it'll help me bond!


----------



## DillyC

Congrats on 5 weeks MarsMaiden.... I remember being really nervous about the cramps I was getting, they went on till about 7/8weeks for me, so please try not to worry... (so easy to say i know!!)

Haha have to say have not been remotely interested in sex and been early nights and nausea till a week ago... although had a bit of a raunchy dream last night where I was having an affair with a man quite a lot older than me?????!!!!!! VERY STRANGE!!

Ooohh Megg....hope everything is ok..... is your scan tomorrow....?? 

Mrs G I have got some clothes coming on Sat..... Rachelle (from LTTTC section) lives 10 mins from me and has ordered in some maternity clothes for me from Next in the sale....cant wait to try them all on!!!! Had to wear stretchy leggings for work today, difficulty doing the top button up on normal trousers and sitting down at the same time!

Also ladies....getting a bit constipated....anyone else had this problem??? Any solutions... started on the Prune Juice today FX for a result tomorrow!

MrsF HOW EXCITING you had your first flutterings...thats wonderful...

Hello to all you other girlies.... Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 11 Weeks, Dilly!

Scan Friday, not tomorrow! :) IVF coordinator confirmed pink spotting is from suppositories. No worries here!


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsG - I just realized that we have the same due date. How is that possible?

Hi to everyone else. Mars - sometimes changing positions helps with cramping. Dilly - I'm constipated and have no quick fixes. My doc tells me that increasing water will help. I used to drink so much water daily and now I hate it. I just want grapefruit juice. Oh well.

Good luck to all the soon to be first-time scannees! You'll all be ok. And so relieved when that scan is done.


----------



## Mrs-G

Maxi, my egg collection was 8th November, due date 1st August, when was your egg collection? I thought you were after me, mind you, I was made to wait weeks before my otd, so maybe they'll make me wait for my baby too!!!!!!


----------



## DillyC

Megg33k said:


> Scan Friday, not tomorrow! :) IVF coordinator confirmed pink spotting is from suppositories. No worries here!

OOOhh Good news....Roll on Friday!!!! 

Now M&N.... you have got me fancying a nice glass of grapefruit juice now!!!! Have to say loaded up on prune juice last night and well lets just say it worked a treat!!!! :haha:


----------



## ahbon

thought I'd lost you ladies!

Hope everyone is feeling good :)

constipation - so far so YUK - find the only thing that helps is drinking more water, taking lactulose and my mum phoning! haha I know sounds wierd but I always end up on the loo when talking to her on the phone! haha promise I don't do it with anyone else!

Had another scan at EPAU on tuesday after a big brown gush - both babies doing fine and growing, I have a pool of blood in uterus so will continue to have brown (old blood) discharge - at least I'm aware all is ok now!

Got consultants and midwife on monday - seems to be more real with all this going on! MS not as bad as before but still there on and off..... going to be a long 6-7months! x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mrs-G said:


> Maxi, my egg collection was 8th November, due date 1st August, when was your egg collection? I thought you were after me, mind you, I was made to wait weeks before my otd, so maybe they'll make me wait for my baby too!!!!!!

I read your date wrong. I keep forgetting that you guys write the day then month then year so I read yours as Aug 11 but now I see it's august 1.


----------



## MrsF

Hello my lovelies x x x x

Mrs-g - i am pretty sure that's what it's hinting at - so beautifully put!!!! When i had my 12 week scan, they had a look and asked if i wanted to know, so i said yes!!! Sonographer was 75% sure, she said she can't be 100% yet, but it confirmed what my suspicions are - i want to know, definitely, it's been so long in the making, for me, I can;t wait any longer! I just dont have the will power to hold on til June! I have Beany's name sorted too :) i'll share if you want me too :)

big plea - i've been going through the member's list, and then back to main pages, but i've confused myself!!! APologies, but can the following peeps please send me due dates if you have them!!! Also, i know there;s a new member, but I can't find her - please identify yourself!!!!

Mamamirfy
Blue12
Megg
Ahbon
Cheerios
Yomo

really sorry ladies - blame the hormones & tiredness (although i really think it's my stupidness kicking in!!!)

x x x x


----------



## yomo

Am I reading right??? Do you know if you are team pink or blue ???? Hope you had a wonderful birthday babes. They changed my date to the 24th June. Hope you are well xxx


----------



## DillyC

MrsF said:


> Hello my lovelies x x x x
> 
> Mrs-g - i am pretty sure that's what it's hinting at - so beautifully put!!!! When i had my 12 week scan, they had a look and asked if i wanted to know, so i said yes!!! Sonographer was 75% sure, she said she can't be 100% yet, but it confirmed what my suspicions are - i want to know, definitely, it's been so long in the making, for me, I can;t wait any longer! I just dont have the will power to hold on til June! I have Beany's name sorted too :) i'll share if you want me too :)
> 
> x x x x

OOOHHHHHH HOW EXCITING................. Yes if you don't mind sharing i would love to know your little ones name.... so when will you know for certain about the sex???????????? :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I totally thought I wanted it to be a surprise but OH really wants to know and now I am really keen to know too.... bit of a wait still for me!

On a positive note I heard the little bubs HB on the doppler tonight.... me and OH were grinning at each other !!


----------



## Mrs-G

Come on mrs f, spill the beans!!!!!!


----------



## Britt11

oh MrsF please dont keep us in suspense!! I would love to know what you are having!! Also if you have your 12 week scan on your computer, can you attach it for us to look at? I would love to compare my nub shot- they wouldnt tell me anything, said I had to wait until the 18 week scan.
also they say a women's intuition is usually correct, and you are having what you thought?? whoo hoo


----------



## DillyC

Happy Avocado day Yomo!!!!

Good luck to you Megg today....thinking of you.... xxxxx

Hello to all you other lovelies!!!!

C'MON MRS F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ahbon

congrats Mrs F! so blue or pink?

My official due date (40wk) is 15 August 2011.


----------



## yomo

Good luck Megg don't forget to post us a piccie x


----------



## Megg33k

I think I should only give my due date if Mrs G tells us which flavor she's baking! LOL

Nah... Aug 30. Scan in about 1.5 hours! *bites nails*


----------



## ahbon

good luck meg :)


----------



## MarsMaiden

MrsF - yay for feeling fluttering, I cant imagine how wonderful that must be! I'll add to the calls to tell us pink or blue please!! Also I think I may be the new member you are looking for - Due date 07th September (hope I dont spend the last week of my pregnancy in this thread on my own :winkwink:)

MrsG - wow, I have done so many tests in comparison to you! I think I am up to 10 so far but I blame the huge bag of ICs I had :haha: I think I will stop soon.... maybe. haha!

Dilly - thanks for the reassurance about the cramps, nothing has changed test wise since I've had them so I'm trying to ignore them now. I get some incredible pains when I sneeze though! Good to hear that the prune juice worked and so quickly! Have had a touch of constipation myself so will bear it in mind!

ahbon - glad that your scan looked good and that everything is OK!

Megg - thinking of you so much today, can't wait to hear about your scan, really hope you're at the right time to hear that little heart beating. Can't wait for mine but I have more than two weeks to wait yet!

was chatting to dh last night about my symptoms - nipples feeling like they have been sandpapered, boobs feeling like mike tyson has been using them for target practice, cramps, insomnia, constipation and massive bloating and he commented that I shouldnt be moaning with it being something we wanted so much. But the thing is, I'm not moaning, they are just statements of fact!! It got me to thinking though, why are all pg symptoms negative?? Wouldnt it be nice to say 'Wow, I had an amazing nights sleep last night, a perfect bowel movement this morning, I look and feel fabulous - omg, I must be pregnant!!' Ah well, maybe in a parallel universe somewhere! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

:cloud9: 1 perfect little blob with a heart rate of 122! I'm SO in love! <3 :cloud9:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5333369596_aca39e69e6_m.jpg


----------



## ahbon

Meg :hugs: fab pic!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Congrats Megg!!!! what a wonderful feeling :)

Mrs F - spill it!!!! Please!! Also, my EDD is aug 12 but likely to give birth mid july because of carrying twins :)


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs F - where have you gone!!!!

I'm feeling a little achy tonight, I've done quite a lot of bending and stretching over the last couple of days and think my body is telling me to behave so I've come home and plonked on settee and I'm not moving. OH says I'm being lazy but I don't care if I am, I'm not taking any chances!

Anyone getting fat yet, I've got a right podge going on, looked in mirror last night and looked right pregnant (think it might just be me and my wishful thinking!)

Still not having many symptons, sickness has eased last two days, I'm getting a little spottier and needing a wee more than ususal but although BB appear to have grown they're not sore, also no cravings at all, only food! Why do I have to analyse everything!!!! Grrrrr

Hope everyones ok, Megg, congrats on scan, I didn't get a heartbeat rate, just that they confirmed a flicker of heartbeat, did you get to hear it?


----------



## Britt11

Megg33k said:


> :cloud9: 1 perfect little blob with a heart rate of 122! I'm SO in love! <3 :cloud9:
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5333369596_aca39e69e6_m.jpg

Congrats Megs!!!! :happydance:
well done honey

yes MrsF, where are you??!!
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I was fat before the pregnancy, Mrs-G!


----------



## DillyC

AAAhhhhh CONGRATS Megg...... wonderful news xxxxx

MarsMaiden....Loving the symptoms.... I know they feel crappy but it is all good... it means the little bean is developing all of its major organs.... I am proof that it will all settle...I felt so sick for what seemed like ages...but def coming out the otherside now and enjoying the pregnancy more..(except the worry!!!)

Hey Its the weekend!!!!!


----------



## yomo

Lovely pic megg, glad everything is fine! Now you cam stop worrying and start enjoying that little gem you have, I was at more ease once I had my scan and knew everything was where it was meant to be )

I haven't slept for excitement! I am off for my gender scan I can't wait!!! Xx


----------



## yomo

Lovely pic megg, glad everything is fine! Now you cam stop worrying and start enjoying that little gem you have, I was at more ease once I had my scan and knew everything was where it was meant to be )

I haven't slept for excitement! I am off for my gender scan I can't wait!!! Xx


----------



## yomo

Well ladies I am on team pink! I am so happy 

https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd469/sickchic1726/babyyeomans.jpg


----------



## ahbon

congratulations! :)


----------



## Britt11

congrats Yomo, yeah!!
I didnt realize they could tell that early, how exciting.
I have to wait until Feb 7th to find out the gender


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Yomo!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't want to think about how long I have to wait! LOL


----------



## Mamamirfy

Congrats Yomo!!!!! I didn't know you could find out that early either.....that's exciting :)


----------



## Mrs-G

Ah a baby girl, that's fantastic news x


----------



## Megg33k

Sooo, stupid question probably... Was anyone else terrified to change what they were doing when the meds ended? I'm still on my steroid and my progesterone until 8 or 10 weeks... But, I really want to finish to 12 weeks. Was it scary to stop? I worry I'll ruin it all!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Megg - I am right with you. Today is my LAST day of these progesterone pills. Although I am happy to not have to use them anymore (2 of them 3 times a day vaginally..they are a mess) I am terrified tostop because I know that this is what has been suporting the pregnancy. I called the fertility clinic and they said that I will run out of them around 9 weeks and to stop and that they give you a higher dosage than what I need so it has never been an issue. Still worried though!

Has anyone else heard that ICSI produces more boys than girls? I'm just so eager to find out what my two little stars are. I'll be happy with whatever combo but I would really like one of each.


----------



## Britt11

hey Mamamirfy, I think I read in the fertility books that ICSI does produce only slightly more boys, I think it was only a couple percent at most. I have had friends who did ICSI and they had girl/boy twins so hopefully that happend for you as well.
I am so excited to find out what I am having, still have to wait almost a month. I have a strong feeling its a boy. Its funny I thought boy at the beginning but then thought girl b/c some of the girls thought my 12 week scan looked like a girl, but I dont know.
what we think is the nub on that shot, might actually be part of the foot lol...
If anyone wants a shot at guessing nubs, let me know and I'll post it

hugs,


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hey Britt...i'd love to guess. I don't have anything to reference to but it would be fun!


----------



## Mrs-G

I'm on meds till 17th jan and I'm also scared to stop!

Can't wait till I can find out what sex I have, I'd really like a girl but have a strong feeling that it will be a boy, and we have already picked a boy name I think.

I heard ICSI produced more girls whilst ivf more boys, I guess there's stats every where, what will be will be!


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, ICSI is more GIRLS... IVF is more BOYS. The boys swim faster, so in a dish they get to the eggs first. The girls are usually stronger, so they pick more girls when visually choosing "strong" sperm. I looked it up... Its definitely ICSI/girls and IVF/boys.

I have enough meds to take me through probably 11 weeks on my progesterone injections and enough suppositories to take me through 12 weeks.. I'm sure. The clinic said I could stop at 10 weeks though. And, I don't know if I can do it! They said I could stop the steroid at the end of January... but I still have enough to go through 12 weeks with that too. I feel like I should finish out my prescriptions instead of stopping on a certain day! I can't find anything saying there's any harm in continuing a bit longer... I'm just SOOOO scared to stop any of it. I don't want to lose my bean!


----------



## MrsF

heya ladies - so sorry for falling off the radar - surprise surprise i've been bloody ill - AGAIN!!!!! Am getting really peed off now - in 5 weeks i have had the sickness bug, the flu, and now i'm on my 2nd cold :( actually managed to take the pooch for a walk today....gonna attempt a roast chicken in a mo. but firstly, catch up!

Yomo - many congrats on team pink hun :happydance: your scan pic is ace!!!! you'll have to read to the end to find out mine ;) x x x x much love hun - and we really need to sort out a meet up!

Dilly - keep reading - names are at the bottom ;) and fab news on hearing beans hb!!! it's just amazing isn't it - such peace of mind!

Megg - so so pleased for your scan! Another bean looking very much at home gal! :happydance:

Mrs-g - re weight gain - :wacko: i've put on 5 kgs since beginning this cycle to date (i think that's about 11lbs?) i put on a lot with the hormones. I'm normally a size 10, but that's shot now! My bb's are have gone from a 34d to a 34FF!!!! ouchy! i packed away all my jeans and trousers today, mainly to make room for my maternity bits - feels quite good! But am uber motivated post birth to become fit again - mainly cos i'm so fed up of feeling poo!

and thankyou ladies for your updates - i've written them down and i'm off to update the first page.

Coming off meds - i was petrified, but it really did clear my head, literally, when i stopped them I think the clinics put you on them for longer than is needed, just to give you that extra peace of mind. You guys will be fine, i'm sure x x x 

so - pink or blue??? am pleased to say we are 75% sure it's BLUE - would be pleased either way, but my gut is blue, and with what the sonographer said, it just confirmed it. Got my 20week scan beginning of feb so we'll know 100% then. Names were 100% agreed yesterday : Blue = Harry Robert Forsyth (middle names are family trad - not sure about Forsyth, but that's DH's only request), and Pink: Ellie Grace :happydance:

much love ladies, am off to update front page x x x


----------



## MrsF

updates done :) x x x

Mars - you wont be on your own hun, we all appear to be creatures of habit, so we'll either stay here forever, or we'd drag you to any new thread hun, dont you worry ;) x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Yeah one of each in thread so far, we ought to do our own poll on ICSI vs IVF sex.

How are we so far....yomo are you ICSI and mrs f were you ivf, I'm sir you've got it in your signatures but tbh I'm too tired to look, just woke up from much needed nap!

Well first steps towards baby today, sold my king size bed that was in the room that will become nursery, feeling a little naughty though as i didn't expect it to go in first week, I was hoping to reach 12 weeks first before doing anything drastic. Oh is motivated to decorate to, starting with nursery, neutral colours like it ias anyway, nothing typically nursery flavoured.

I am going to have a big clear out though and do a boot sale, we don't really need to make cash but we do need a clear out and the cash can go directly in the baby pot.


----------



## Britt11

okay ladies, thanks for having a look and taking a guess. Here is my scan pics, click on it to make them bigger. Now the obvious part that looks like the "nub" may acutally not be. I am confused, my dad thought it was part of the other foot bent over but then its feet would be in a very weird position. Is it the nub we can see very clearly? and if so where is the other leg, behind where we cant see it?

thanks look forward to your input and guesses :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







laying around.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6









hands up.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Megg33k

Love the scan, Brit!

I like the gender poll on IVF vs ICSI! I'm ICSI... and I have girl vibes... but definitely won't know for a while yet! Come on, 20 weeks!


----------



## Britt11

cool Meggs, any guesses on my scan pics? is that the nub or is it part of the foot?
lol


----------



## Megg33k

I'm guessing :pink:... but it had nothing to do with nub. I'm going on placenta theory... It almost always pays off. I assume that was transabdominal... so, left=right and right=left. Left placenta = girl!


----------



## maxxiandniko

I've just caught up on everything. Congrats Yomo and MrsF! I can't believe that you guys are at the point of finding out what you're having.  Doesn't it seem like yesterday that you guys were waiting to test?

Britt - No clue but the picture is so sweet!

Megg - congrats!

I can't remember who posted the question about showing already but I most definitely feel bigger. I've gained 7 pounds which on me is a huge difference. Oh well!

I have another appt with my ob Tuesday. I feel a little more relaxed but still always worried about something. I have my nuchal translucency scan coming up within the next week or so and I'm so nervous. I feel like you guys are so much calmer than me about these tests!


----------



## Britt11

oh neat, I had no idea that you could look at the placenta for possible gender. The only thing the u/s tech told me is that my placenta is posterior which is great so I can feel baby sooner...I have already felt some flutters:hugs:

Maxxi- everyone has fears on their 12 week scan, I did- I was really excited and then I got very nervous and scared the day before. Even at the scan I couldnt fully enjoy it until the doc came in and talked to us.
I am sure everything will be perfect


----------



## Megg33k

Oh god... I wish 7 lbs would be a huge difference on me. I don't think most people would notice 20! Total heffer here!


----------



## Mrs-G

I'm looking forward to my 12 week scan but I'm really scared about the tests.I've read that the blood test can be in accurate due to the fact I was on lots of drugs through ivf cycle and that the reading may be a false high risk, so just hoping the fluid looks normal. My age is a factor too, I don't know how I'll handle it if anything is wrong, I know people do and lots of you have had a tough time in the past but this is my first ever pregnancy and it's really really scary, not sure if I'm tough enough to deal with bad news at this stage, so I'm just not gonna think about it!

I've put on about 5 pounds since I weighed myself at the start of the cycle, but I'm only at my normal post holiday weight. I'm feeling chubby and o have a definate bump, especially if I'm relaxed, but I can also breathe in and it looks better so I'm kinda thinking it's just the extra food I've been eating!

Well back to work today so I'd best get ready. Have a good day everyone x


----------



## yomo

MrsF said:


> heya ladies - so sorry for falling off the radar - surprise surprise i've been bloody ill - AGAIN!!!!! Am getting really peed off now - in 5 weeks i have had the sickness bug, the flu, and now i'm on my 2nd cold :( actually managed to take the pooch for a walk today....gonna attempt a roast chicken in a mo. but firstly, catch up!
> 
> Yomo - many congrats on team pink hun :happydance: your scan pic is ace!!!! you'll have to read to the end to find out mine ;) x x x x much love hun - and we really need to sort out a meet up!
> 
> Dilly - keep reading - names are at the bottom ;) and fab news on hearing beans hb!!! it's just amazing isn't it - such peace of mind!
> 
> Megg - so so pleased for your scan! Another bean looking very much at home gal! :happydance:
> 
> Mrs-g - re weight gain - :wacko: i've put on 5 kgs since beginning this cycle to date (i think that's about 11lbs?) i put on a lot with the hormones. I'm normally a size 10, but that's shot now! My bb's are have gone from a 34d to a 34FF!!!! ouchy! i packed away all my jeans and trousers today, mainly to make room for my maternity bits - feels quite good! But am uber motivated post birth to become fit again - mainly cos i'm so fed up of feeling poo!
> 
> and thankyou ladies for your updates - i've written them down and i'm off to update the first page.
> 
> Coming off meds - i was petrified, but it really did clear my head, literally, when i stopped them I think the clinics put you on them for longer than is needed, just to give you that extra peace of mind. You guys will be fine, i'm sure x x x
> 
> so - pink or blue??? am pleased to say we are 75% sure it's BLUE - would be pleased either way, but my gut is blue, and with what the sonographer said, it just confirmed it. Got my 20week scan beginning of feb so we'll know 100% then. Names were 100% agreed yesterday : Blue = Harry Robert Forsyth (middle names are family trad - not sure about Forsyth, but that's DH's only request), and Pink: Ellie Grace :happydance:
> 
> much love ladies, am off to update front page x x x

Yayyy team :blue: that's great news hun, and I love the name :thumbup:

Have you not got your scan pic? you need to put it on. We deffo need to sort a meeting out now christmas is out the way. 

Hope you had a lovely Christmas and new year ........ well a sober one lol xxx


----------



## MarsMaiden

hey ladies!

Megg - congrats on the scan hun, your pic looks gorgeous! Makes me very excited! I am really nervous about stopping meds too, I heard that a sudden drop in progesterone can trigger a miscarriage so have been super paranoid about taking mine. At the same time though, I worry that taking them could mask if there was a problem by stopping me bleeding or prolonging a failing pregnancy! I guess I just worry a lot really  Not sure how long I will be on mine, will find out at the scan I guess. (which is still two looooong weeks away - why is time going so slowly??!)

Yomo - yay for a girl!!! I know that people always say 'as long as its healthy' and all taht but I am secretly hoping for a girl!

Britt - nub was a new word to me til I got to this part of the forum so I have no clue really! Looking at it though, could that be the bottom of the foot so you are looking at the heel straight on iykwim??

MrsF - sorry you've been poorly again, hope youre feeling better now! Yay for a boy! I wonder how many people have a gut feeling about sex and turn out to be right? Love the names you have chosen! My girl's name is Emily Grace! (not technically selected but that has been my choice for about ten years, just need to cajole DH!)

As for weight gain, I am so blah about it! Unfortunately I was at the top end of my ideal weight range before the BFP and now with all the bloating I am definitely not feeling comfortable in my own skin which is my normal guide for when I need to diet. Of course dieting is out the question now and I honestly dont mind gaining weight, I would do anything for this bean but I just worry about gaining so much so early! My tummy feels solid as a rock, like one big piece of muscle almost (TMI alert but I had the big o during dtd last night and it was the most uncomfortable muscular feeling ever - not doing that again!) My only hope is that although its not going down, it doesnt seem to be increasing much so I just hope that I have sort of plateaud and wont get too much bigger now until I'm actually meant to!

Hope everyone is well! *huggles!


----------



## Megg33k

Well... RE: the meds... I have enough progesterone injections to get through 11 weeks, rather than just 10 weeks. So, I'm going to do the extra week of that. I see no point in leaving it to sit in a bottle. The pessaries... I have enough to go through 12 weeks, I think. They said I could stop those at 10 weeks, but I think I'm just going to use them up too. They're expensive! LOL I think I'm going to finish out my steroids too... I don't have THAT many extras. I can't find any harm in continuing... So, I'm just going to finish what I was given and then call it a day. Its the path of least regret for me!


----------



## Britt11

thanks Mars, I think you are exactly right, I think that is part of the foot like you said, I guess baby crossed its leg lol? talk about lounging in there :) Okay I am going to let it be now until Feb 7, I can wait until then.

MrsG- I know exactly how you feel, I was so nervous before mine too. I didnt know that the IVF meds could affect those test results, so I would just focus on the fluid level in the scan.
My gf had a bad NT scan but it also showed fluid in the baby's lungs, so it was pretty obvious that something was wrong. If everything looks good on u/s but the blood work comes back high, I would still think that is a normal result. we are here for you hon, I am sure everything is great with bubs

hello to everyone else
:hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Thanks Britt.

MrsG - you're scan is next week right? I'm going in for another appt tomorrow and then I'm hoping she tells me to go for the nuchal scan the following week. I'm doing an amnio too so really I won't be relaxing for some weeks now. Oh well. Are you doing an amnio?


----------



## MrsF

britt - i'm not convinced it's the foot, lol!!! - my thought process - it's really white compared to the other foot - but then again, i'm not really practised when it comes to nubs!!! :wacko: 

i do need to upload the our scan photo - but it's not on the pc yet - i've got it on memorystick so i'll see what i can do tomorrow :)

i'm an icsi chick!

marsmaiden - you have stunning taste in names gal ;)

thanks yomo :thumbup: a very sober christmas indeed hun - but i'm sure i'll make up for it next christmas ;) x x x 

maxxi - it does feel like yesterday i tested, but at the same time, it feels so long ago!!! It certainly seems to be going quicker now i'm further along, i wonder if it's because more stuff is happening (flutters, bump-growing, etc)

mrs-g :hugs: i can understand your anxiety about the NT hun, but do remember that the bloods and scan can be inaccurate - my friend came back as high risk (1 in 150) following her tests, but the amnio came back fine. Think about what our IVF odds were, and we beat that - 1 in 150 is sooooooo small hun (which is classed as the "high" risk band). thinking of you babe x x x

well, i have got a cancellation with the midwife in the morning, thank god, i just need to know bubba is ok after all the illnesses i've put him through :( bit of reassurance and advice. 

much love ladies, catch you the morrow x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Thanks for all the reassurances, I think I'll only have amnio if it comes back high risk after scan. I really don't fancy amnio though, remember it from childcare lessons at school. Scared the s**t out of me, that big needle and risk of miscarriage.

I've got 2 weeks to wait for my scan, 1 week left of pessaries, oh, its all about counting down. My iPod app says I have 29 weeks to due date.

Mrs f - yeah for packing away all your clothes, I'm thinking about doing that but I haven't got the energy yet, plus all my work colleagues are telling me I'll never get in them again, so I kinda want to try and wear stuff a bit longer, even if it's a bit uncomfy!


----------



## MrsF

Mrs-g *gasps in shock*!!!!! Where is your PMA lady?!!!! Of course we will all fit back into our pre-pregnancy clothes!!!! granted, it may take some time, but we WILL do it ;) (bloody hope so anyway, i can't afford a new wardrobe :dohh:) x x x 

countdowns and waiting hun, it's a flippin nightmare, but i guess it's helping us be uber-patient parents :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mrs-G said:


> Thanks for all the reassurances, I think I'll only have amnio if it comes back high risk after scan. I really don't fancy amnio though, remember it from childcare lessons at school. Scared the s**t out of me, that big needle and risk of miscarriage.
> 
> I've got 2 weeks to wait for my scan, 1 week left of pessaries, oh, its all about counting down. My iPod app says I have 29 weeks to due date.
> 
> Mrs f - yeah for packing away all your clothes, I'm thinking about doing that but I haven't got the energy yet, plus all my work colleagues are telling me I'll never get in them again, so I kinda want to try and wear stuff a bit longer, even if it's a bit uncomfy!



Apparently even if the nuchal scan results come back as low risk I'm strongly encouraged to do the amnio because I did ICSI. I'm less worried about mc than about the results. But yes that needle is going to freak me out and I can't take anything to calm me down!


----------



## MrsF

Am watching one born every minute (a documentary on Ch4 over here in the UK - a maternity unit with cameras filming births...) and i know i shouldn't, but i can't turn over.....i am such a wimp - i'm trying the whole desensitisation thing, but it's really making my bum go funny........ i don't think i have thought this through.......

anyone else feeling a bit iffy about labour and birth????? i know we all gotta do it, but it is freaking me out a little bit - i'm crap with pain! I went loopy over the weekend cos my nose was blocked!!!!! 


just as an aside - maxxi - how come icsi's are encouraged for NTs and amnios hun? Am a bit worried now :/ i was ok with not having one 4 weeks ago, I'm sure everything will be fine, but now i wish i had had one for peace of mind....

i think i'm having a freak out moment......!!!! i must go and brew a camomile.....
:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## MrsF

so, still freaked out by the programme....feeling a bit queasy now, think i'm gonna have to turn over!

and watch something else before sleep......


----------



## Mamamirfy

Britt - my guess is a boy!!!


----------



## Britt11

MrsF said:


> Am watching one born every minute (a documentary on Ch4 over here in the UK - a maternity unit with cameras filming births...) and i know i shouldn't, but i can't turn over.....i am such a wimp - i'm trying the whole desensitisation thing, but it's really making my bum go funny........ i don't think i have thought this through.......
> 
> anyone else feeling a bit iffy about labour and birth????? i know we all gotta do it, but it is freaking me out a little bit - i'm crap with pain! I went loopy over the weekend cos my nose was blocked!!!!!
> 
> 
> just as an aside - maxxi - how come icsi's are encouraged for NTs and amnios hun? Am a bit worried now :/ i was ok with not having one 4 weeks ago, I'm sure everything will be fine, but now i wish i had had one for peace of mind....
> 
> i think i'm having a freak out moment......!!!! i must go and brew a camomile.....
> :wacko::wacko::wacko:

we were going to do IVF/ICSI and the only increased risk with ICSI as per the documents we had to sign was a slight (like 1%) increase chance of Klienfelds disease...okay I totally spelt that and said it wrong (would have to look it up) but basically it only affects males and they are fully functioning but they have a few abnormalities like larger breasts, they may be sterile and my have a slightly lower mental functioning - but just slightly.
according to our clinic you are not at any more risk for downs or anything else.

this is hard ladies, but I am sure everything will be fine.

thanks Mamarifry- oh boy, that would be so exciting, do you think that based on the "nub" or just a guess?
:hugs:


----------



## Mamamirfy

I don't know if it's the nub I saw ....but I saw a darker white sorta line that could be a nub? just my guess :)


----------



## MarsMaiden

One born every minute was so much scarier than the last time I watched it!!! (when I wasn't pregnant!) I ended up yelling at dh 'What have you done to me??!!' But then seeing the little babies at the end and how quickly the mum's recovered, I know it will be worth it. I have no idea how I'll cope with the pain, I screamed all the way through my HSG! But then I have no hesitation in saying that I will take whatever pain meds are on offer but I guess we'll just cross that bridge when we get to it!

Have been feeling really uncomfortable all day yesterday, just a constant tightness through my tummy with cramping thrown in, went to bed really early last night and just lay on my back all night but couldnt really sleep. And today it still feels really awful. Did another test this morning (dont laugh!) and it came up really dark really fast but I just cant help feeling really worried and doubtful. Wish I didnt have to work, just want to go home and lie down. When does uncomfortable and cramping become something I need to worry about? I just have no clue


----------



## ahbon

haven't dared watch one born every minute yet - hubby wants to watch it with me - he didn't watch the last series and says he may regret it but wants to have an idea.... hope he doesn't get freaked! hahaha

we had ICSI - not heard re more boys than girls.

Congrats on the ladies finding out what they are having..... we can't wait - if it were one we would wait, with two we want advanced warning haha.

Had first consultant appointment yesterday (due to age, ivf, thryoid, twins etc etc etc!). They didn't seem worried re amniotic band or the still having old blood discharging but have arranged another scan for us for next week (10wks) to reassure us. Got appointment the week after for thyroid results update, then week after tha the 12wk scan and nuchal..... think we're ona long journey now lol

community midwife said we'd not see her unless worried as i'm under consultant care and due to twins they need more scans rather than just measurements etc..

have a good day all x


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh I didn't watch one born every minute, is it repeated? I've set up for series link from next week. 

My morning sickness has cone back, actually was almost sick all over lounge carpet this morning, no actual sickness still though, just a heave! My friend tried reassuring me today, 'you'll feel better by 14 weeks' I thought great, internets been telling me I'll feel better by 12 weeks! Doh!

I'm a bit confused as to which week I'm in, i'm 11 plus 1 but am I in my 12th week of pregnancy? If so at what point do they say the risks reduced, actually at 12 weeks or in the 12th week?


----------



## Blue12

Do any of you ladies know when it is normal to start feeling stretching pains? I think I feel some, but I think it is too early?

I feel so lacking of pregnancy knowledge compared to infertility and ivf/icsi knowledge ahhhh! LOL


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsF - Britt is right (except she meant to write Klinefelter's :winkwink:) There's a slight increase in risk for genetic issues with ICSI.

MrsG - Sorry the ms came back. I've given up on getting mine.

Mars - I was having pains not too long ago. Felt better when I changed positions. I'm sure you're fine.

I'm not even thinking about labor or birth! I need to get through my amnio. I saw the ob again today. I'm averaging weekly appts which helps my anxiety. My nuchal scan is scheduled for Jan 28th. Nightmare.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Blue - do you mean the ligament pain....feels like a pulled muscle in your stomach? I started getting those at 6 weeks! They say you're not supposed to until second tri but I felt them early...i get it when i cough or try switch positions sometimes. Doesn't feel good....im wondering if i got them early because im carrying twins?


----------



## MarsMaiden

mamamirfry - ok so now you've freaked me out! Having been having pains when I cough or sneeze for a few days now and am six weeks today! Had assumed it was just because my tummy was tight from the bloating, and now you say it could be twins???!!! 

For you ladies who have had tx in the UK, when should I make an appointment with my gp? I havent yet as I assume I am still under the care of the hospital? Do they sort out midwife appointments etc after the scan or should I be sorting that now through the GP? I am so clueless!


----------



## DillyC

OH WOW..... missing for a week and soooo much to catch up on!!!!!!

Firstly CONGRATS Megg on your perfect little heartbeat am thrilled for you 

Congrats to MrsF on a BOY!!!! an Yomolicious for your GIRL (although i have gone on about it in your journal!!!)

I can't bring myself to watch OBEM!!!! Its too scary.... I want a section!!!!!! Haha

Ok ... I had ICSI so watch this space for a Boy or a Girl... i was convinced it is a Girl for the first 8 weeks now i think its a boy...i clearly have no idea whatsoever!!

I have my 12 scan on Monday and nervously excited like you all, I saw the midwife this week (who was lovely) and she explained the tests and risks, apparently amnio is absolute last resort. So hopeful all is ok.

Re the prog, I stopped 4 weeks after ET! Been ok i think.... each clinic has such different criteria!

Mars I would book it in now cos the GP usually refers you on for secondary care/scan etc some people wait until they have their IVF scan but you can go along anytime, I went at 6 weeks cos my Hospital is really popular and can get overbooked!

Big kisses to the rest of you lovelies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsF

yo mommas :) x x x 

mars - get yourself booked in for gp hun, i left it til after clinic discharged me so they had to rush the appointments through, but even if you go at 10 weeks, they'll still have to scan you at 12, that bit won't change. You might find your midwife is booking up so the sooner the better really as it gets you in the system - but dont panic, you're absolutely fine :)

stretching pains - mine felt like period pains in the first tri, and now they feel like i've done too much ab work at the gym. i'm getting a right bump going on now! it's starting to worry me about how big i am actually gonna get!!!

had an awful day yesterday. Met with the midwife and told her how ill i've been, how my legs started to crack and bleed after i got out the bath the other day, my headaches, etc, and it appears my body is not very tolerant of the hormones and they're giving it a good old bashing. She also says i have antenatal depression as a result of the hormones and constant illness :( feel like such a letdown. have had various blood tests done to see what;s going on, and she's signed me off work for a bit. gotta go back in two weeks for an update. she was very lovely and said i need pyjamas and soup. 

so, here's hoping some time off and lots of :sleep: will put my body back in balance. it better had anyway cos i cant' afford to start mat leave early....

much love huns x x x


----------



## Mamamirfy

MarsMaiden - Not saying you have twins heehee. Just saying it's common in all pregnancies...i was just curious because i felt it early on if it's because i have twins. A friend of mine felt it early too and just had the one. Don't worry. Everyone's different so for them to say you only experience something in a certain trimester...doesnt make sense. Didn't mean to alarm you :)


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs f, you need to be looking after yourself Hun x

Re gp appoint, I didn't book mine until after I got signed from clinic which was at my 6 week scan, took about 3 weeks to get an appointment so still plenty of time, if no heartbeat was seen at 6 weeks they wouldn't have signed me off till a heartbeat was seen.

I'm still exhausted, stressed at work but generally feeling ok, nothing really to report x


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs f, you need to be looking after yourself Hun x

Re gp appoint, I didn't book mine until after I got signed from clinic which was at my 6 week scan, took about 3 weeks to get an appointment so still plenty of time, if no heartbeat was seen at 6 weeks they wouldn't have signed me off till a heartbeat was seen.

I'm still exhausted, stressed at work but generally feeling ok, nothing really to report x


----------



## Mrs-G

OMG 3 different people pointed out my bump at work today, for gods sake I really need to stop eating!!!!!!! I'm only 11 weeks, it's gotta be fat rather than bump, surely it's too early for a bump!

Is anyone taking weekly photos? I've done myself a little slideshow to music week by week, can't see much in it yet, in fact I looked bigger at 6 weeks than at 10, well photo day tomorrow so I'll see whats what.

Only 4 more pessaries to go or maybe 6, if they say stop on the 17th would you take them on the 17th? I think I might, just in case!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Yup....I would take them the day they said to stop taking them.

I noticed a little bump...I'm only 10 weeks! But I do have two babies and two placentas lol. Does yours start a couple inches above panty line Mine is flat for two inches above and then starts to stick out. I know it's going to grow like crazy now.


----------



## MarsMaiden

MrsF - glad you've been given some time off. Hope you can take the time to really recuperate and that you'll be feeling so much better by the end of it.

Mamamirfy - haha, I was just kidding! Mostly! Actually there is a little bit deep inside that would love twins as much as it would be impractical, stressful and financially impossible for us! Just over a week til I find out!

MrsG - I started taking bump pics at 5 weeks so I have all of 2 at the moment! My 6 week was slightly smaller than my 5 so I realised that the dreaded bloat really was going down a bit even if I didnt feel like it was. I think it will be really lovely to have a whole series to look back on at the end of it all.

Thanks for all the advice about the gp ladies, I will try and get myself along next week work permitting. I'm sure someone is gonna start asking questions soon as to why I need just quite so many doctors and dentists appointments in such a short space of time!!

Have been feeling a bit more positive the last couple of days after constant worrying that I am going to have an early miscarriage because I do have symptoms/don't have symptoms. (I wonder if it is just us LTTTCers that have such huge anxieties....). 

I even managed to miss the bottom step of the stairs yesterday and went totally ass over tit!! Scared myself silly! But after that, I just thought, things are either OK or they're not and the only way I will know for sure is at the scan, there is no point trying to second guess it. In reality the scan is only ten days away even though that feels like an eternity. In the meantime I have a little mantra that I make myself say whenever doubt crosses my mind 'I am pregnant. There is a strong, healthy baby growing inside of me.' So far it has worked!

Hope all you lovely ladies are well! And Hey, it's Friday!!! :D


----------



## MrsF

thankyou for your kind words ladies. So, am officially bedresting for the forseeable week. just contemplating a nice bath with a lush bath bomb my friend bought me - but worried in case my legs split again! so very sleepy today, feeling very "not with it," like i'm somewhere else, but i guess it beats being stressed and crying. 

my bump seems to have vanished today! i think maybe because i've not really eaten much for past couple of days, there isnt much bloating. when we listened to his hb last night, it was so loud and strong it sounded like he was playing drum and bass in there! DH spoke to him "through" my belly and frightened the poor bean out of his skin! he jumped and kicked and it was so bizarre!! think dh was too close to my belly, he must have sounded so scary!!! 

mars, sorry to hear about your tumble, beany is tucked up nice and cosy so i dont think for a minute you hurt him x x x 

mrs-g we're doing photos every two weeks, and when i can see a definite difference in weight gain!!! My bb's have just gone crazy!!! i've thickened around waist, and in the last one, you can see the start of a bump. If i did one today though, you wouldnt put it at 16 weeks! i'm quite flat! nice idea of putting it to music x x 

have a nice day ladies, will catch you soon x x x


----------



## Megg33k

I'm doing weekly pics... definitely. There's already a noticeable change, but I'm sure its bloat. Its just MASSIVE bloat! LOL

I'm so ready to be done with these damn shots... The pessaries don't bother me much... but the shots are killing me. I dread every single night now. There are so many sore spots, and the skin has gotten tougher so they hurt going in. :( I still have several weeks left too!


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: megg, i've heard that the injectable progesterone can be painful - i do remember seeing a thread somewhere on BnB about tips to help reduce the pain x x x 

well, a fairly productive day. Managed to compile a list of everything we need for bubs for his first few weeks, including a list on nursery things-to-do. Been quite relaxing and been able to do it in bed on the laptop :thumbup:

still not had my bath, but hey, I ain't going nowhere so who actually cares! x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Its not nearly as painful as some people have endured... I'm just getting a bit tired of it. I'm using all the tricks already. But, its worth it!

Sounds like a really productive day! YAY! :) Perhaps you could post the list... in case you thought of things I didn't? LOL


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsF - I love Lush! I just noticed a Lush store when I was in Manhattan last night. I've only been when I'm overseas or on the west coast. I never remember seeing one in the city. I love the bath bombs.

Mars - Waiting for that first scan is a killer. It'll be here before you know it though.

Megg - I only had to do 3 IM progesterone shots and I was sore for days. :hugs:

Mrs G - My stomach is totally sticking out and I've gained 8 lbs. I'm so not used to carrying around extra weight. 

Yesterday I had to tell someone at work about the pregnancy and that I have twins and the response I got was first an eyebrow raise with the look of uh-oh and when I acknowledged the response the person said to me "Well it's early. Anything can happen." Very rude. I am fully aware of all the risks with twins, fully aware that there are a lot of cases where one twin doesn't make it. I am perfectly capable of stressing myself out. I don't need other people helping me.


----------



## MrsF

megg hun, pm me your email address and i'll send it to you! I'm going for budget to begin with as my maternity pay isn't very good and i need all the pennies I can save. There's a few more bits I need to add on my bit of the list, but i was gonna wait til nearer the time to see what's around and what the midwife says x x x 

maxxi - :growlmad: i cannot believe how rude some people can be! I am gobsmacked at that reaction, it would've taken me all my strength to not give them a gobful :hugs: x x x when DH and i were in NY walking for hours a day, we called into your Lush and bought a beautiful honey toffee massage bar (Soft Coeur it's called - fantastic :) ) x x x


----------



## Britt11

maxxiandniko said:


> MrsF - I love Lush! I just noticed a Lush store when I was in Manhattan last night. I've only been when I'm overseas or on the west coast. I never remember seeing one in the city. I love the bath bombs.
> 
> Mars - Waiting for that first scan is a killer. It'll be here before you know it though.
> 
> Megg - I only had to do 3 IM progesterone shots and I was sore for days. :hugs:
> 
> Mrs G - My stomach is totally sticking out and I've gained 8 lbs. I'm so not used to carrying around extra weight.
> 
> Yesterday I had to tell someone at work about the pregnancy and that I have twins and the response I got was first an eyebrow raise with the look of uh-oh and when I acknowledged the response the person said to me "Well it's early. Anything can happen." Very rude. I am fully aware of all the risks with twins, fully aware that there are a lot of cases where one twin doesn't make it. I am perfectly capable of stressing myself out. I don't need other people helping me.

what a dipsh#t Maxxi! dont worry about her stupid ass comments, who says that??!! I have said this before a lot of WOMEN in general are so gosh darn rude and nosy and opinionated when it comes to pregnancy- just keep your mouth shut and say just congrats. Can you imagine a man saying that to a woman?? it would just never happen so I dont understand why so many women think its okay to let so much garbage flow out of their mouth without thinking.
I have gotten so much unwanted negative advice on my pregnancy already from random women and even friends, I wish they would mind their own business already....agghh, sorry rant over :dohh:
I will say Maxxi for her to say something that incredibly rude and insensitive the first thing that pops to mind is that she is jealous of you, dont let her get you down- your twinnies are both going to make it :hugs:

hope everyone else is well, really busy at work this week and especially today
cheers,


----------



## Megg33k

MrsF said:


> megg hun, pm me your email address and i'll send it to you! I'm going for budget to begin with as my maternity pay isn't very good and i need all the pennies I can save. There's a few more bits I need to add on my bit of the list, but i was gonna wait til nearer the time to see what's around and what the midwife says x x x
> 
> maxxi - :growlmad: i cannot believe how rude some people can be! I am gobsmacked at that reaction, it would've taken me all my strength to not give them a gobful :hugs: x x x when DH and i were in NY walking for hours a day, we called into your Lush and bought a beautiful honey toffee massage bar (Soft Coeur it's called - fantastic :) ) x x x

I'll PM you now! Thanks! I'm all about organization! :)



maxxiandniko said:


> MrsF - I love Lush! I just noticed a Lush store when I was in Manhattan last night. I've only been when I'm overseas or on the west coast. I never remember seeing one in the city. I love the bath bombs.
> 
> Mars - Waiting for that first scan is a killer. It'll be here before you know it though.
> 
> Megg - I only had to do 3 IM progesterone shots and I was sore for days. :hugs:
> 
> Mrs G - My stomach is totally sticking out and I've gained 8 lbs. I'm so not used to carrying around extra weight.
> 
> Yesterday I had to tell someone at work about the pregnancy and that I have twins and the response I got was first an eyebrow raise with the look of uh-oh and when I acknowledged the response the person said to me "Well it's early. Anything can happen." Very rude. I am fully aware of all the risks with twins, fully aware that there are a lot of cases where one twin doesn't make it. I am perfectly capable of stressing myself out. I don't need other people helping me.

Why on earth would she say that? :cry: That's awful!!!

Also... Why did you only have to take 3 shots? I'm SO jealous!


----------



## MrsF

megg - where the list say "sink" for baby bath, please don't think i mean plonk bubb's in a cold steel sink and turn taps on over him :haha: i;ve just read the list and to the outside, that bit does look dodgy....... i will use a baby bath but when he's a bit older and bigger....ooo, i feel all :blush: now!!!! x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Thanks guys. It was a nasty thing for her to say. Like I said I'm fully aware of what the deal is with twins. No need to remind me.

Megg - I was told to do the progesterone shots on the day after retrieval through the day of transfer. They then switched me to the capsules 4 times a day until my first beta when he dropped my dose to 1 capsule because my progesterone level was high. 3 days after my 1st beta the capsules were dc'd altogether because my progesterone level was continuing to rise. I don't know why they did capsules instead of injections though.


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I was only doing the suppositories... I hate these damn shots! But, its almost over... sort of!

I'm sure I'll know what you meant, MrsF! LOL


----------



## zeezee

oh wow, its been ages since I have been on here and I see all my old IUI gals! Mars!! MrsF! (and of course Britt)! Hope everyone on here is doing well.


----------



## Megg33k

zeezee! You're one of the IL girls, yeah? Nice to see you, honey! :)


----------



## Britt11

Hey Zee!!!! how are you hon?? was thinking of you the other day, omg I cant believe you are nearly 24 weeks! :happydance: where does the time go. I imagine you have a nice bump now, how have you been feeling?
also did you find out the sex or are you going to wait for a surprise?

I am doing well, fairly easy pregnancy so far, knock on wood. We find out the gender on Feb 7th- so really excited 

:hugs:


----------



## MrsF

Hi Zeezee :flower: many congrats to you hun! x x 

morning ladies :hugs: well day 3 of bedrest and i'm still contemplating that bath....think i am gonna go for it today - it's easier than a shower and after 2 days in bed i think i might need it...... and that will be my day! might pop some washing in if i can summon the energy, and of course, watch daytime tv - hopefully there'll be some movies on.

what you ladies up to this weekend? I clearly have to live vicariously this week so you must give me mental stimulation by telling me what you're all up to!!!! 

much love to you and beans x x x


----------



## MrsF

had the bath, nice bath stuff, scented candles - dog comes in and passes wind...... not the relaxation experience i was hoping for....


----------



## Mrs-G

Is anyone else feeling a little down in the dumps??? I'm not that tolerable at the minute and things piss me off quite a bit and that bit then lasts for ages!!!!!

Had a run in with OH re his parents again last night, it is the only time we argue, it's seriously worrying me about having an only child, they are so dependent on him as he is an only child and it drives me insane, I see my parents once every couple of months, we have to see his a couple of times a week, our only day off together is a Sunday and thats not every week and I want to do what I feel like, not be tied to going to dinner and then spending all afternoon and evening sat watching telly, it's such a waste of our day off together, is that so bad? He tries to make me feel guilty, saying they are quite old but there is only a years differencve between mine and his, it's just they have a completely different way of life but thats a way of life they have chosen not me.

I don't want to be like that with my child and if I have a boy I don't want his wife feeling the way I feel. Last night I seriously thought that this issue will eventually come between us....... I really hope its just my hormones blowing things out of proportion.

Hope everyone else is feeling perkier than me!!!


----------



## Britt11

MrsF said:


> had the bath, nice bath stuff, scented candles - dog comes in and passes wind...... not the relaxation experience i was hoping for....

:rofl:
hope you feel better after this weekend hon



Mrs-G said:


> Is anyone else feeling a little down in the dumps??? I'm not that tolerable at the minute and things piss me off quite a bit and that bit then lasts for ages!!!!!
> 
> Had a run in with OH re his parents again last night, it is the only time we argue, it's seriously worrying me about having an only child, they are so dependent on him as he is an only child and it drives me insane, I see my parents once every couple of months, we have to see his a couple of times a week, our only day off together is a Sunday and thats not every week and I want to do what I feel like, not be tied to going to dinner and then spending all afternoon and evening sat watching telly, it's such a waste of our day off together, is that so bad? He tries to make me feel guilty, saying they are quite old but there is only a years differencve between mine and his, it's just they have a completely different way of life but thats a way of life they have chosen not me.
> 
> I don't want to be like that with my child and if I have a boy I don't want his wife feeling the way I feel. Last night I seriously thought that this issue will eventually come between us....... I really hope its just my hormones blowing things out of proportion.
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling perkier than me!!!

I would feel the same way in your position MrsG. I am lucky that my inlaws live a fair distance away but when they come here its chaos...:wacko:
I think that would be hard but I am not sure how you can address it, he definitely has to realize that you and the baby are his top priority and his family now and his parents have to come after that.
I think last night must have been a full moon, I got into an argument with DH too...was awful, we havent really fought since I've been pregnant but luckily we sorted it out by the end of the night

sending you :hugs:


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: mrs-g x x x x you are not alone hun in you down in the dump-ness x x x

i can completely understand you viewpoint, quite similar to DH & me. i see my mum every couple of months, but DH's parents "need" to see him / us about once a week (and he's not an only child). I think the same as you that I don't want to be the mother of a son whose wife resents us :/ hun, your hormones are magnifying things, not creating them, so the issue must be there in the first place

i do hope you can work through it hun, maybe suggest that you reduce the visiting times to once a fortnight as your alone time together is precious now, or that it tires you out. x x x 

aw britt :hugs: glad you got things sorted out hun x x x


----------



## Megg33k

All of our family is a fair distance away, but my in-laws are horrid to be around. We have nothing to do with them and decided long ago that they wouldn't be a part of our children's lives... We don't want our kids to see us being disrespected constantly and yelled at and whatnot. :(

My family... We see them about once a month, but they're 4 hours away. We're both content with that. :shrug:

In good news... I found a local place that will let me go do my gender scan anytime after 17 weeks... So, my family will be in town and able to go with us to find out at the same time! :yipee:

Aaaaaaaaaand, I found a nice blurb about my MW on her website talking all about her tendency toward natural birth without unnecessary intervention! :happydance: That's very comforting! 

I guess I'm in a pretty good mood tonight, actually! Now, if my baby would allow me to like food again, we'd be good to go!


----------



## mercyme

Hey! HERE you are!! I lost this thread completely -- I guess it was moved from first tri to here? So sorry to be out of touch. I'll read through the posts & see what I've missed. I hope you're all happy & healthy! Had 12 wk scan -- dr put me at 13 wks, baby is growing and still alive. Yay!


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for growing baby, mercy! :) That's great!


----------



## Mrs-G

Mercy, how can they move you forward a week when you know exactly when you embryo fertilised, that's weird! Was you scared? I've got mine on Friday and I'm a bit nervous about it but really excited, think it will seem a bit more real after we've seen a proper looking baby and also being in main stream care. Just hoping everythings going to be ok, I've become quite attached. Being pregnant is an amazing feeling, despite the sicky Delong, tiredness and moods, the feeling of actually having a son or daughter inside you! It's really quite fantastic!

I'm in a better mood today, we've spent the day clearing out and redecorating our spare room. It looks really clean and fresh now, can't wait to turn it into a nursery.


----------



## MrsF

mercy - :hugs: was getting worried bout you hun!!! yay for 12 wk scan! and you've skipped a whole week! 

mrs-g - sounds like today has been far more positive, and very organised :) i think the doc's move you on sometimes cos of how fast bean is growing (but dont quote me). i was moved on 2 days, but i just know he'll be two days late now!!!! it also depends on how stretched out beany is when they measure him, my lady said if she could get him another mm or two, the date would change again - dont think its an exact science (i could be totally wrong though!). 

had another bath today - minus the dog! Far better experience.... and slept for england. i'm very surprised i've not been bored being in bed all the time, i've quite enjoyed it! been looking at doing pregnancy yoga to see if that'll help me - has anyone here done it? any feedback gratefully received vefore i spend my money - tis quite pricey.

speak soon ladies x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mercy - glad to hear from you! Was getting worried. I can't believe you're 13 weeks.

MrsG - Baseline I'm cranky and have little tolerance for people (it's amazing I have as many friends as I do). I've been more cranky lately and picked a fight with my husband this morning. Well I did have a point. His parents live down South so I only go visit once a year (hee hee) and he goes maybe one time more than that. He comes from a very different background than me though and he's very close to them. We've come to an understanding that I'll never have the kind of relationship he wants with them. Thankfully they don't live close by though because I'm sure he'd be over there a lot more and that would drive me nuts!

Britt - I can't believe your gender scan is in a little under 3 weeks!

For all those having multiples, anyone measuring different dates? Twin A is 10 weeks 4 days and Twin B is 10 weeks 1 day. My ob isn't concerned but I'm always up for getting anxious about everything and I was wondering if anyone is having the same experience.


----------



## ahbon

maxxiandniko - had my 10wk reassurance scan this am and mine are now measuring 10+2 and 9+6. Midwife happy with those so try not to worry - mum said bet ones a boy and one a girl!

hiya to all - sorry no personals - am knackered!


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh dear my bad mood is back today, brought on by my boss mainly but I just feel so bloated in the afternoons and evening, I don't know what's wrong with me, I'm going to the loo regular each morning, anyone else having this problem? It's making me feel a bit out of sorts hence why I let my boss really get to me this afternoon. 

Hope everyone else is feeling ok, although it's a little quiet on here tonight so perhaps your all as grumpy and tired as me!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm definitely tired... and more irritable than grumpy. I only get grumpy when people are stupid. That being said... I get grumpy any time I leave my house! :rofl:


----------



## DillyC

Hey Ladies.....sorry I have been a bit MIA...

Hope you are all well....glad to hear you are feeling a bit better MrsF, I do yoga and pilates and have done for years, just started back a few weeks ago and LOVE it, i think its worth every penny!!!

Oh all those hormones floating around girls are the best excuse for being snappy and grumpy...go with it!!

We had our scan on Monday and it was amazing to see the little one whizzing around in there....what a fidget...we have named it disco dancer!!

Unfortunately this has been tinged with a little bit of sadness... I was called by the midwife yesterday to tell me I am high risk for Downs...1:130 and in our borough anything below 1:150 is considered high risk.

So a very emotional afternoon and evening OH and I had a long talk last night and have decided to have the CVS done, the outcome will not affect our decision....disco legs is here to stay....but we feel we would like to be prepared as we can be and organise a support network, if the result comes back positive.

So lots of tears yesterday but today is another day and positive vibes will be heading down to the little one... it seems we can have the CVS tomorrow the midwife is organising it at the best hospital for it in London so I feel at least we are less in limbo and more in control.

Love to all you lovely ladies xxxxx Will keep you posted x


----------



## ahbon

DillyC remember 1 in 130 means 129 not downs...I know it makes no difference but stay strong :) x


----------



## Megg33k

She's right, Dilly... 129/130 of not having Downs is still pretty good! Its not like its 50/50 or anything. Its 0.77%... Less than a 1% chance! That's lower than the failure rate on condoms and BCP's... which work pretty darn well! But, you're right... knowing in advance would be good... that way you can prepare yourself if Disco Dancer does have it! Tons of positive vibes to you and your LO!


----------



## DillyC

Thank you so much Girls...

I totally agree I am lower risk within the high risk group which does make me feel more positive but it was just a bit of a shock yesterday.

I had a long chat with a lovely friend of mine who is head of Maternity and Gynae services in Norwich (we trained together a long time ago!!!) who totally put my mind at rest about the procedure but felt the risk was high enough to have the CVS, she had a baby with cleft palate and wished she had known prior to the birth and it was such a shock and not picked up at all beforehand. 

Looks like CVS will be Monday now as they are fully booked tomorrow and don't do procedures on Fri as they can't be checked at the weekend???

So am on a cancellation list for tomorrow...just in case. As with the IVF 2ww...its out of my hands now.... just praying for the best.

Am feeling much calmer today about it.... keep chatting to the LO!

Thanks again for your support xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! That's good that she helped you worry less about the CVS. I'm sure everything will be fine, honey! :hugs: Happy 13 Weeks!


----------



## Britt11

Dilly, I am so sorry you are going through this- I tried to prepare myself for that situation as well, its so hard and even though its less than 1% chance of a complication of the CVS its nerve wracking to be put in that situation. We are all very attached to our LO's.

I have done a lot of reading on the NT and testing and apparently there is a very high rate of false positives. There was one lady on here given a 1:5 chance of downs and her amnio came back completely normal, baby was born and is perfect. Did you just do a NT or blood work as well?
I also read that if you get your NT closer to the 13 week mark the fluid level will be higher and you cant get it done after 13 weeks.

we are all here for you, but I feel good that you and LO will be just fine

:hugs:


----------



## DillyC

Oh thats interesting Britt..... I was 12+5w

My NT seemed to be normal and low risk on its own....2.3. But had 2 hormone blood tests too.... HCG was raised and the PAPP-A was also raised (apparently with downs this one usually drops) and due to age (37) all puts me in the risk group.....hmmmm.

I feel happier that I am having the procedure with the best fetal medicine unit in London... luckily my Hosp is attached to it and refers all its patients there.

I just feel as it has been flagged... i should just check and hopefully put my mind at rest and find out one way or the other x

xxxxxxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Dilly - I can't add much to what everyone's been saying since I'd say the same things to you so I'll just agree. I bet it'll turn out fine. And the risk with doing the CVS really comes down to the experience of the person doing it and it sounds like you're going to a reputable place so again I bet it will be fine. I know how you feel though. I have my nuchal scan next week and if that comes back as high risk I'll have to do the CVS shortly after. And even if it comes back low risk I'm scheduled for an amnio towards the end of February. I'm sending positive energy your way.


----------



## ahbon

yeah I have mine in 2wks and at 40 am considered high risk no matter what. With twins though they can't do the blood test with it. Not sure if hubby and I will do any more testing dependant on the results... would be nice to have the info at least to deal with but it's a scarey time for all eh!. :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

ahbon said:


> yeah I have mine in 2wks and at 40 am considered high risk no matter what. With twins though they can't do the blood test with it. Not sure if hubby and I will do any more testing dependant on the results... would be nice to have the info at least to deal with but it's a scarey time for all eh!. :hugs:


I'm 39 and did ICSI so my ob, perinatologist and fertility specialist were like not doing an amnio is not an option. In the end it's my decision but with all those people strongly recommending me to do it I think I'll regret it if I don't.


----------



## DillyC

Thanks for your input ladies.... with the worry of the last 24 hrs i just crashed out on the sofa for 2 hours!!!!

M&N: I agree.... i have been researching and the risk does seem to be related to the experience of the practitioner doing the procedure....Oh hon will be thinking of you NW and hope everything goes well... If you had the CVS would you then not have to have the amnio then later in the pregnancy...? Its harder with twins as they rely on the NT test too. 

Ahbon... I know this age thing is against us....Good luck in 2 weeks... i agree it is a hard decision, and something we had discussed prior to the test quite a lot but it was still a shock and ultimately each couple has to do what is right for them, with the information they have..... aaarrrgghhh you think in 2nd tri the worries ease!

I will keep you all updated once we have had it done

xxx


----------



## Mrs-G

Dilly, if your fluid was ok, then I've been told that my meds from the ivf can still be in your system so when the bloods come back they can be inaccurate.

I've got my scan on Friday, I'll be 12w4, I'm petrified, especially as I made the mistake this morning of browsing 1st tri forum!!! I haven't even googled cvs and have no idea how it's done but I'm dreading having to do anything, I'd kinda been thinking that the best egg went in and the strongest sperm selected then the best fertilised egg selected so what's the chances? Dilly however, you've just shown me that it can happen, you seem to be handling it well. Good luck x

We weren't buying or planning anything until after our scan but today my boss has recruited my maternity cover and she starts Monday!!! So fx my scan results are ok! I've also spent 6 years getting to the salary I'm at and my boss has just recruited someone at the same salary with no experience, that's pissed me off, or is it my hormones again?!?!?

I really need to start being more cheerful, it's really annoying being this moody!


----------



## Britt11

I was just about to say the same thing MrsG that I thought I heard from some other girls here that the IVF drugs can raise your blood levels.
The CVS will put your mind at ease and I am sure everything will be fine but it is scary times

thinking of you ladies, I remember my 12w5day scan, I could hardly relax. I couldnt even enjoy baby moving on the screen as I was so fixated on the fluid behind the neck and wasnt able to smile until the doctor came in and told me everything looked good. After that I couldnt see baby anymore, so please enjoy your scans- at this stage they are so active and cute and move tons.

on a note from me, I just got back from a doctor's apt, had a bit of a scare as I hadnt felt flutters for 3 days and just felt off and felt I wasnt as "big" as I should be. Happy to report baby is just fine and HB is great and the LO is moving around in there tons, even kicked at the U/S probe lol
:hugs:


----------



## MarsMaiden

hey Dilly, I know everyone has a story and that its not always helpful because everyone is different but I know of a lady near me who was given a one in three chance of Downs recently following the NT in combination with bloods and her age etc. She was devastated but the CVS came back clear and the baby is absolutely fine. I just wanted you to know that odds are there to be beaten and yours are really very much in your favour. *hugs*

Good luck to everyone with scans tomorrow, seems to be a few! I'm still counting down the days to mine on Monday, will be great just to see a baby and know that this whole thing hasnt just been in my head! Assuming everything's OK then I am being very lucky with the symptoms, only the odd bout of mild nausea so far although I guess I am sleeping more than normal!

Hope everyone is well, nearly the weekend!! :D


----------



## DillyC

Thanks for all your positive words it has been wonderful to have your support....

Britt so pleased to hear little bub is ok in there....what a worry for you x

Mrs G... apparently the moodiness goes in the 2nd tri and the tears and emotions start flowing!!!! Hope you feel better soon x

Interesting to hear about IVF drugs and hormone levels, I did some research and there does seem to be some evidence that BhCG is raised after IVF.... and that was raised for me... so def put my mind more at rest also spoken to another lovely lady on here who also had the CVS at St Georges and she has put my mind at rest, also said their rate of miscarriage in 1:1000.

Marsmaiden, glad the lady you know is ok... good to hear these stories.... enjoy every minute of your scan next week..... it is so wonderful to see the bub having a great time in there!

Def CVS on Mon at 9.00, so we shall see what that brings xxx


----------



## Britt11

Dilly- you will be in our thoughts and prayers for your CVS on Monday, but I know you will be just fine :hugs:

ladies, good luck and have fun with the upcoming scans, it is truly beautiful to see your baby look like an actual baby now.
Please post pics too so we can have a bo.

I am 17 weeks today, cant believe it and of course last night I felt a bunch of flutters, not sure why I didnt feel it in the last 3 days.
We have our detailed and gender scan on the 7th of Feb, cant wait

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Scan for me in less than 24 hours now... not much less, mind you. LOL I'm nervous, because they have to see that "everything is fine" to "release" me to my MW. So, I feel like there's a lot of pressure on this one. It feels like a very important scan. Plus, I have so few symptoms (never got many along the way) that I worry something could happen and I wouldn't notice a change! But, I'm hoping that everything will be fine. My little blob should have tiny arms and legs now! I'll be sure to post pics! :)

Will be thinking of all of you going for scans and Dilly for Monday! This will remain a thread of good news!!! :)

I can't wait to get to the flutters and gender scan bits... *sigh* Time moves SO slowly when you're pregnant... apparently!


----------



## Britt11

oh good luck on your scan Meggs!! I'm sure it will be great.
I never had and still dont have hardly any preggo symptoms, finally considering myself one of the lucky ones instead of worrying about not having anything, but it took a long time! :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Britt11 said:


> oh good luck on your scan Meggs!! I'm sure it will be great.
> I never had and still dont have hardly any preggo symptoms, finally considering myself one of the lucky ones instead of worrying about not having anything, but it took a long time! :winkwink: :hugs:

It actually helps to hear that! I'm trying to consider myself "lucky"... but I'm a little perturbed by it, tbh. I mean, I was SO willing to spend 9 months in utter misery... Why do the ones who don't want symptoms get them and I'm begging for them and getting nothing? They should go to the neurotic girls who NEED those symptoms to stop worrying. But noooooooooo! LOL

Oh, oh... Happy 17 Weeks! :)


----------



## DillyC

Oh Megg......How exciting..... will be thinking of you tomorrow... every scan is amazing and seeing the changes from one to the next is incredible..... you can't believe how much is developing in there... I really felt emotional and so attached to my little bub on Monday.

So glad the little nipper is back to showing you its moves in there Britt.....Happy 17 weeks x

Thank you both for your thoughts x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Dilly - I was told that if the nuchal scan comes back high risk they'll send me for a CVS. If not then it's the amnio in Feb. If you get the CVS you don't need the amnio. Looking forward to a good update from you on Monday.

Britt - I can't believe that you are 17 weeks!

MrsG - welcome to my world of crankiness! 

Megg - I don't have too many sxs - tired, cranky, chest bigger and sore and some queasiness and reflux. I'm 11 weeks today so I've given up on getting any real ms. Would have been reassuring at the time if I had some but that ship has pretty much sailed now!


----------



## Megg33k

I guess I have some of those... I think I've just gotten used to the "tired" feeling... The irritability seems to come and go for me... my boobs are sore sometimes, and other times they feel totally normal. The acid reflux... I don't get it much anymore. I almost never get any queasiness at this point. But, I think there are some "uneasy tummy" feelings that I've just become accustomed to now. I dunno... I've actually given up on getting real symptoms too... If they're going to come, its usually BEFORE 8+ weeks.


----------



## Mrs-G

Look at us, not happy with our mild pregnancy symptoms just want it all full on!!! I'm sure mrs f would have been more than happy to share!!!!

I'm feeling much better today, I'm still worried about scan tomorrow but actually feeling quite positive although I'm thinking I'll be considered high risk, this NT scan is quite new isn't it? I remember studying childcare at school and don't recall it, I just recall amnio and think it was a normal procedure for women over 35, considering the fact I have ivf drugs running through my veins and I'm 36 years old (the risk of downs being 1:100 for women aged 40) I'm kinda thinking I'm bound to be in the 1:150 category! Just because your put in that catagory doesn't mean there is something wrong, just a higher chance, just as there was a higher chance ivf would fail at my age and a higher chance of miscarriage, so what will be will be! Just another load of tests but us ivf'ers are used to that anyway aren't we!

On a plus side my bump is growing daily, I can't even breathe it in anymore and people keep pointing it out! It's huge, I hope 1 baby wasn't hiding during the 6 week scan!!!!

Also, hopefully I'll be given the all clear tomorrow and can finally have a bath, it'll be the first one since October!!!!! (I have been showering;-))

So whose scanning 2moz? Me, Megg........anyone else?

Dilly, good luck Monday, have they told you how long you've got to wait for results? 

Hopefully I can be back tomorrow with a nice baby picture to post x

Oh and any of you ladies suffering tiredness in the early weeks, I was really bad for last couple of weeks but I appear to be picking up now, so it does ease x


----------



## DillyC

Oh Mrs G please don't let my experience mar yours tomorrow..... enjoy every minute of the scan...it is wonderful....take some tissues!!!!!!

You are right it is only a risk indicator and they calculate it on the age you will be when you give birth... which put me up to 38 eeekkkk...so thats one of the reasons I came out a bit higher... I should find out on Wed next week, so not too long to wait!


----------



## Mrs-G

That's good then dilly, I read some where that it was an 18 day wait, that would be a nightmare!!!!!!

I'm ok with the poss of it being high risk now, so if it's not I will be over the moon! Can't do a lot about it can we x i'll still be 36 when I give birth but that's still old isn't it! I kick myself now for waiting so long, I should have built up the courage years ago!


----------



## MrsF

lol, mrs-g - i am MORE than happy to share symptoms, i think i'm having enough for all of us on the thread!!!! 

Dilly hun, i'm so sorry for what you're going through mate, must be a huge drain on you x x x will be thinking of you monday x x 

enjoy your scans today ladies! how exciting!!! :happydance:

afm - doc wants; to sign me off for another 2 weeks, but i think that would destroy me mentally! I'm feeling better, still battling with symptoms, but not as bad as they were. i've started with relaxation cd's and scented candles to help. 

our next scan is in just over 2 weeks, and it's the anomaly scan. I'm currently worrying about genetic problems and disabilities now - i do wish i'd had the NT scan now in order to a) prepare, or b) rule stuff out. This pregnancy m'larky ain't 'arf stressful!!!!! 

my bump has shrunk! i think being in bed for a week and eating only frosties has something to do with it! 

x x x x


----------



## ahbon

if anyone wants some of my nausea I'm happy to share...... find i'm eating every few hours to makes sure it's not so full on but eeks it's horrid!


----------



## DillyC

OOOhh girls....I keep checking in to see scan news!!!!!!

Mrs F, see how you feel about work, you are obviously still quite weak if you are not eating properly, its one thing chilling at home and another commuting and putting in a full day of work.... take it easy hon .... so glad you are feeling better xxxx


----------



## Britt11

MrsF my bump has shrunk too, but I had a doctors apt and she said I am measuring where I should be at this point. Most people can not tell I'm pregnant and I have a small frame, but I guess this is normal for your first

Ladies I am SOOOOO excited for your scans today yeah :happydance::happydance:
positive vibes, all will be very well

and no Ahbon I am quite happy not to have any nausea during my pregnancy, sorry hon please dont share it :winkwink: Hope you feel better soon, couple more weeks and you should be feeling human


----------



## ahbon

any scans yet ladies? hope they all went well anyway x (sneaks off to eat again to keep the nausea at bay :( )


----------



## Megg33k

All is well! The heart rate was 182! S/he is so much bigger than before! :cloud9:

Pics---

Full pic with heartbeat along the bottom:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5209/5376134756_f42b05cfee_z.jpg

Cropped pic:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5285/5375534943_3c5f008f5b.jpg


----------



## DillyC

OOOOhhhhhhhhhhhh Congrats Megg.....how lovely..... even the heartbeat along the bottom looks like lots of mini heart shapes!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs-G

Hello girls, feeling much much better, 12 week scan is amazing!!!! A proper baby! We measure 67mm, so that puts us at 13 weeks today and a new EDD of 29th July!

I had my NT measurement and it was 1mm and they say that was normal, don't get my combined results for 2 weeks as long as all ok, if the results come back high risk I'll hear within the next few days. So more waiting, but tbh I'm so thrilled at seeing all my baby's hands/feet/fingers/toes and moving around and watching the heart beating and the reassurance that all the bits that are meant to be there are!

OH is also now really excited so that's good, think it seems more real for us both now!


----------



## Mrs-G

My scan pic! 

:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

DillyC said:


> OOOOhhhhhhhhhhhh Congrats Megg.....how lovely..... even the heartbeat along the bottom looks like lots of mini heart shapes!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx

OMG! I hadn't noticed! How sweet!!! :cloud9:



Mrs-G said:


> Hello girls, feeling much much better, 12 week scan is amazing!!!! A proper baby! We measure 67mm, so that puts us at 13 weeks today and a new EDD of 29th July!
> 
> I had my NT measurement and it was 1mm and they say that was normal, don't get my combined results for 2 weeks as long as all ok, if the results come back high risk I'll hear within the next few days. So more waiting, but tbh I'm so thrilled at seeing all my baby's hands/feet/fingers/toes and moving around and watching the heart beating and the reassurance that all the bits that are meant to be there are!
> 
> OH is also now really excited so that's good, think it seems more real for us both now!

Fantastic! Also makes you 2nd tri!!! CONGRATS!



Mrs-G said:


> View attachment 158928
> 
> 
> My scan pic!
> 
> :happydance:

Gorgeous pic!


----------



## Mrs-G

Steady on Megg, only 2nd tri, otherwise I'll be popping it out in no time!


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: I knew what I meant! Baby brain strikes again! I fixed it!


----------



## Britt11

congrats on the scans Meggs and MrsG!! :happydance::happydance:
Meggs- LO is SOO much bigger :happydance: I am so happy that everything is progressing great you must be on :cloud9:
Mrsg- what a little cutie, I love the 12 week scan, looks like a full baby now :hugs: I measured 5 days ahead as well, but they just left my due date as is...maybe if I am still measuring ahead for the next one they will bump it up (I hope)


----------



## Megg33k

I'm definitely over the moon! I'll admit... I still feel like its all an elaborate hoax though... Still feels totally unreal! LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

hey guys, mind if I join too? Am 17 weeks pregnant with a little clomid baby, due date 01/07/11 :D


----------



## ahbon

congrats Mrs G and Meg :) 

welcome Dragonmummy :)


----------



## DragonMummy

@Meggsie I cant believe how big your little bubs is now! Can't wait til we get one where it's actually a baby. is always nice to be able to clarify species - i was terrified when I went for mine in case I was carrying a rabbit or something. Although in fairness it DID turn out to be a Tiger. how random is my life.... :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome, DM! :rofl: @ species clarification! I'm hoping to get a better pic from Tuesday! The FS didn't bother to even zoom in so I could see anything specific! He was so done with me it wasn't funny. But, maybe my MW will take some time and actually show me that its a baby and not a blob! If it stays that blob shape, I'll know its taken after me! :rofl:


You did end up with a tiger, didn't you? Your first came out a dragon, and now this? :dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

I know - wtf? But Harry chose the name and I thought it was quite cute so it's sticking. If it's pink I like the name Tilly and I think having Harry Dragon and Tilly Tiger is just too cute for words!

Starting to suspect I may be mental....


----------



## Britt11

Hey DM, good to see you.
I like the baby tiger as well- Tilly is super cute
How is everyone doing today?
need to get off the computer and do some house work
:wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

me too. have done sod all today. oh well, been busy busy the last 2 or 3 days so one day off won't hurt :D


----------



## Megg33k

DragonMummy said:


> I know - wtf? But Harry chose the name and I thought it was quite cute so it's sticking. If it's pink I like the name Tilly and I think having *Harry Dragon and Tilly Tiger* is just too cute for words!
> 
> Starting to suspect I may be mental....

:cloud9: That's ADORABLE!!! Love it!!! :cloud9:

I've actually had a productive day... We bought Baby Ixxy a new car! :haha: My convertible just wouldn't do! :nope: So, I traded it on a responsible, grown up vehicle! This is my 2010 Chevy HHR... I keep poking my tummy and saying "Mummy did this for you... GROW! GROW!" :rofl:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5047/5379214602_53b31c9a42.jpg


----------



## Britt11

awesome new shiny vehicle Meggs, congrats!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs-G

Nice car Megg, lucky my oh doesn't read this otherwise he'd be wanting one and he's already got ideas, no encouragement needed here!!!

When are you all buying stuff, I was waiting til 12 weeks but it kinda doesn't feel right now, think I might wait to 20, there's no rush is there? I think I'm happy looking!

I think I've picked my nursery furniture, I like 'jake' from tuttini bambino. Only thing is it says 'fixed' side cot bed, does this matter?

Hope everyones having a productive and good weekend, I'm out all day celebrating fil 70th, hope I don't get tired cos that makes me grumpy!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

ours is fixed side - it just means one side doesnt slide down. but as long as it has 2 levels for the base you'll be fine. You have the base really high up at first so you don't do your back in trying to reach bubs, then once baby is sitting up you move it right down to the bottom so they can't clamber out.

Megg nice wheels. We did that last year, got the new car. Apparently mine made me fertile :rofl:

If only I'd known that before! reckon it's the heated seats :haha;


----------



## Megg33k

Mrs-G said:


> Nice car Megg, lucky my oh doesn't read this otherwise he'd be wanting one and he's already got ideas, no encouragement needed here!!!
> 
> When are you all buying stuff, I was waiting til 12 weeks but it kinda doesn't feel right now, think I might wait to 20, there's no rush is there? I think I'm happy looking!
> 
> I think I've picked my nursery furniture, I like 'jake' from tuttini bambino. Only thing is it says 'fixed' side cot bed, does this matter?
> 
> Hope everyones having a productive and good weekend, I'm out all day celebrating fil 70th, hope I don't get tired cos that makes me grumpy!!!

I won't tell him! LOL

I started buying stuff... uhm... err... 2009? With my 1st angel, I bought stuff very quickly... and kept buying. With my 2nd angel, I was bold enough to go order my nursery furniture even! LOL And, now... I'm going to get to use it all, along with all the other stuff that I've picked up along the way. I'm in a hurry, because I don't think 9 months is NEARLY long enough to put a nursery today... but I'm a neurotic freak-show. I had to have 2 years to plan my wedding. It took me a couple of years to get my house decorated the way I wanted. And, my nursery has been nearly done since we decided to start IVF. Perhaps I wasn't the best person to ask?



DragonMummy said:


> ours is fixed side - it just means one side doesnt slide down. but as long as it has 2 levels for the base you'll be fine. You have the base really high up at first so you don't do your back in trying to reach bubs, then once baby is sitting up you move it right down to the bottom so they can't clamber out.
> 
> Megg nice wheels. We did that last year, got the new car. Apparently mine made me fertile :rofl:
> 
> If only I'd known that before! reckon it's the heated seats :haha;

If I'd known that a new car would make me fertile, I could have skipped a lot of pain and treatment! :dohh: I so wish I'd known now! LOL


----------



## DillyC

Ladies.....

Firstly.... CONGRATS Mrs G.... How cute is your little one....Gorgeous!!!!!! So glad the scan went well ... we are now 2 days apart for our EDD i'm 27th July xx

Hey DragonMummy... Thank you so much for your message.... Congrats to you great to see you here x

OMG Love the new wheels Megg... LUSH

I have been looking at nursery stuff.... but out of the blue I was given the crib I used as a baby the other day ....LONG STORY.... my Mum gave it to my Aunt when she had her two babies, then my Mum died, 23 years ago now, so my Aunt held onto the crib and I met with her a couple of weeks ago and she got it out of the boot of her car.... talk about emotional moment... so OH put it together yesterday and its gorgeous...a rocking crib.... so that's the one thing I have so far!

Hope all good with you all ......Hey Britt, hope the little one is kicking you around! Ahbon, hope you aren't feeling to queasy... ooh poor you.... its prob worse with two x
Mrs F hope you are feeling better hon x. M&N is your scan on Tues or did I just make that up???

Hellooo to Marsmaiden, Mercy and Zeezee.... hope you are all well...

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend 
x


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh my god dilly, look at you remembering everyone!!!! I'm not good with personals so I just say hello everyone!!!

Well I've been on my best behaviour all day long!!!!! How good am I?

Also just got email through from pampers and they say if I poke my belly, baby can feel it and will twitch, I've been poking my belly for about 5minutes, now I think baby might be born with a constant twitch!!!! Lol I've decided I really love my baby, can't wait till I can feel him/her!


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: I hope you love him/her, Mrs-G! :rofl: I get what you mean, but that sounded REALLY funny... that you DECIDED you love him/her! So cute!

Dilly... You're MUCH better at this than I am! Wow! Remembering everyone! Holy cow (no avatar pun intended, but funny nonetheless)!!! Very emotional moment with the crib, I'm sure! Really great though! :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hey everyone! We were away skiing so I couldn't log on. 

Congrats to all you guys that had scans and congrats on getting out of first tri MrsG! I hope I get out soon myself.

Dilly - good luck tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Mrs-G

Yeah that sounded a bit weird, what I meant is before the 12 week scan it was really difficult to believe and didn't feel like a real baby, now I've seen it in proper baby firm with fingers, toes and character it is much easier to realise that whatever us inside me is going to be my child, and my responsibility forever, and actually, I'm now VERY excited about it all and love it!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Morning ladies! Sorry, no time for personals at the moment, am too busy twitching and fretting and generally flailing around!! 1st scan today in a couple of hours, I am kakking my pants! Did not sleep a wink at all last night. Please, please, please let everything be ok.


----------



## ahbon

MarsMaiden - good luck today with your scan, hope everything goes well :)


----------



## DillyC

Well ladies....

Just an update...................What a mix of emotions going on for me today!!!

Got to St Georges, everyone was lovely, got consented for the procedure, went into the room and spoke to the consultant who was really nice, he asked me if I def wanted to go ahead with the procedure, at which point my voice started to get a bit shakey and I said I really didn't know. So he did a scan.... explained it all to me, stated all looked normal nasal bone present and heart chambers all normal for this stage. He then went on to say he felt i was in a higher risk group due to my age, I asked about IVF putting BhCG up and he agreed this was the case and this was prob why I was put into a high risk category, he asked if we would terminate the pregnancy if positive for downs and we said no, he then went on to say he thought the pregnancy all looked normal and didn't want to stick a needle in me even if it carries a small miscarriage rate, so in his opinion he wouldn't risk an invasive test. He has advised me to have a detailed anomaly scan with a consultant at 20 weeks just to double check everything.... I feel so happy that he gave me his honest opinion and didn't just quote statistics. So we are moving on from this episode.... placenta intact and much more reassured!

The Little chap was a bit quiet today.... I think he knew something was up... but he was looking fabulous and much clearer to see on the scan.

Thanks for your thoughts...

Good luck with your scan Marsmaiden xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

@MM - good luck!

@Dills - wow what a positive appointment! sounds like they really put your mind at ease. and frankly if knowing isn't going to change the outcome then why would you put Baby at risk? Good decisions all round.


AFM - cannot stop eating.... somebody stop me please....


----------



## MarsMaiden

OH MY GOD!!! Scan went so well and we are having TWINS!!! I can't believe it, totally shellshocked at the moment! Twin A measured 13.9mm making me bang on for 7 weeks and 5 days and Twin B was just behind at 13.0mm but the nurse seemed happy with this, both with little heartbeats fluttering beautifully away. I feel as spaced as a spaceman floating in space right now, waiting for the enormity of it all to hit me....

Dilly - so pleased that you had a good outcome today and that you have come away happy too. *hugs*


----------



## DillyC

MarsMaiden said:


> OH MY GOD!!! Scan went so well and we are having TWINS!!! I can't believe it, totally shellshocked at the moment! Twin A measured 13.9mm making me bang on for 7 weeks and 5 days and Twin B was just behind at 13.0mm but the nurse seemed happy with this, both with little heartbeats fluttering beautifully away. I feel as spaced as a spaceman floating in space right now, waiting for the enormity of it all to hit me....
> 
> Dilly - so pleased that you had a good outcome today and that you have come away happy too. *hugs*

 Thank you x

SO HAPPY for you hon... Huge congrats on the Twinnies!!!! Enjoy the moment!!!!!!!!!:kiss: You must have a maahousive grin on your face!

DM...Thanks hon.... I say just keep eating while you can, you never know when the heartburn will kick in!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG MM that's amazing news! Congratulations to you all!!!

@Dilly - tell me about it! I could barely eat til 16 weeks. Got me some weight to put back on! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Mrs-G said:


> Yeah that sounded a bit weird, what I meant is before the 12 week scan it was really difficult to believe and didn't feel like a real baby, now I've seen it in proper baby firm with fingers, toes and character it is much easier to realise that whatever us inside me is going to be my child, and my responsibility forever, and actually, I'm now VERY excited about it all and love it!

I totally get that! Friday, my little one was very much still a blob on the screen. He gave us no detail on the little arms and legs that I know were there. But, I'm hoping that I'll see something SLIGHTLY more baby shaped tomorrow... and then I know I will at 12 weeks! Its all quite exciting. I think it'll be way more real for me then too! I understand completely! :hugs:



DillyC said:


> Well ladies....
> 
> Just an update...................What a mix of emotions going on for me today!!!
> 
> Got to St Georges, everyone was lovely, got consented for the procedure, went into the room and spoke to the consultant who was really nice, he asked me if I def wanted to go ahead with the procedure, at which point my voice started to get a bit shakey and I said I really didn't know. So he did a scan.... explained it all to me, stated all looked normal nasal bone present and heart chambers all normal for this stage. He then went on to say he felt i was in a higher risk group due to my age, I asked about IVF putting BhCG up and he agreed this was the case and this was prob why I was put into a high risk category, he asked if we would terminate the pregnancy if positive for downs and we said no, he then went on to say he thought the pregnancy all looked normal and didn't want to stick a needle in me even if it carries a small miscarriage rate, so in his opinion he wouldn't risk an invasive test. He has advised me to have a detailed anomaly scan with a consultant at 20 weeks just to double check everything.... I feel so happy that he gave me his honest opinion and didn't just quote statistics. So we are moving on from this episode.... placenta intact and much more reassured!
> 
> The Little chap was a bit quiet today.... I think he knew something was up... but he was looking fabulous and much clearer to see on the scan.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts...
> 
> Good luck with your scan Marsmaiden xxx

That is a fantastic outcome! I'm SO happy you didn't have to have the test. :hugs: Congrats on a perfect looking little man! :)



MarsMaiden said:


> OH MY GOD!!! Scan went so well and we are having TWINS!!! I can't believe it, totally shellshocked at the moment! Twin A measured 13.9mm making me bang on for 7 weeks and 5 days and Twin B was just behind at 13.0mm but the nurse seemed happy with this, both with little heartbeats fluttering beautifully away. I feel as spaced as a spaceman floating in space right now, waiting for the enormity of it all to hit me....
> 
> Dilly - so pleased that you had a good outcome today and that you have come away happy too. *hugs*

That is AMAZING! :cloud9: CONGRATS!!! :hugs: You went hoping your BABY was okay, and came home with TWO PERFECT BABIES in your tum!!!! So freakin' exciting!


----------



## Britt11

DillyC said:


> Well ladies....
> 
> Just an update...................What a mix of emotions going on for me today!!!
> 
> Got to St Georges, everyone was lovely, got consented for the procedure, went into the room and spoke to the consultant who was really nice, he asked me if I def wanted to go ahead with the procedure, at which point my voice started to get a bit shakey and I said I really didn't know. So he did a scan.... explained it all to me, stated all looked normal nasal bone present and heart chambers all normal for this stage. He then went on to say he felt i was in a higher risk group due to my age, I asked about IVF putting BhCG up and he agreed this was the case and this was prob why I was put into a high risk category, he asked if we would terminate the pregnancy if positive for downs and we said no, he then went on to say he thought the pregnancy all looked normal and didn't want to stick a needle in me even if it carries a small miscarriage rate, so in his opinion he wouldn't risk an invasive test. He has advised me to have a detailed anomaly scan with a consultant at 20 weeks just to double check everything.... I feel so happy that he gave me his honest opinion and didn't just quote statistics. So we are moving on from this episode.... placenta intact and much more reassured!
> 
> The Little chap was a bit quiet today.... I think he knew something was up... but he was looking fabulous and much clearer to see on the scan.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts...
> 
> Good luck with your scan Marsmaiden xxx

oh that is wonderful Dilly, I thought about you the other day and I think that silly to put you through unnecessary stress because of a number around 1/100. My friend had an actual poor NT scan and she did have a baby with severe downs but it was so obvious on the scan, fluid in the lungs in everything and physical anomolies. I am sure your baby is just fine and I think you made the right decision, I think bubs thanks you for that too :hugs:


MarsMaiden said:


> OH MY GOD!!! Scan went so well and we are having TWINS!!! I can't believe it, totally shellshocked at the moment! Twin A measured 13.9mm making me bang on for 7 weeks and 5 days and Twin B was just behind at 13.0mm but the nurse seemed happy with this, both with little heartbeats fluttering beautifully away. I feel as spaced as a spaceman floating in space right now, waiting for the enormity of it all to hit me....
> 
> Dilly - so pleased that you had a good outcome today and that you have come away happy too. *hugs*

oh my goodness :happydance::happydance: Is this the first time you found out you were having twins?? If so, how very exciting, and many congrats to you :hugs:

Hope everyone is well, I went to a party on Saturday and there was a girl over a week behind me in her pregnancy and she was massive!! You can still hardly tell I'm preggs and she looks 6 months at least...second baby for her though so maybe thats why
I am sure I will start gaining soon

:hugs:


----------



## ahbon

Dilly - sounds like a fab appointment - so glad :hugs:

MarsMaiden - welcome to the club :) :hugs:

:hugs: to everyone - brain in malfunction mode this week......

extra weight and nausea still on offer here for anyone in need! :wacko: Had bloods taken today for more immune testing - wow had to be laid down to do it and that was very good decision by the nurse despite me saying no i'm sure I'll be ok...... :cry:

x


----------



## DragonMummy

@Britt - we're identical in dates and have you SEEN my epic bump pic? Holy cow..... If one more person asks me how many Ive got in there I am going to weep....


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> @Britt - we're identical in dates and have you SEEN my epic bump pic? Holy cow..... If one more person asks me how many Ive got in there I am going to weep....

ha ha too cute, its an AWESOME bump DM!! I have bump envy. this is your second baby though...so you have an edge
at the gym these girls were looking at me and you could tell they were trying to figure out "is she or isnt she" :wacko::wacko: Yes I am pregnant people!!! :rofl:
that being said I'm up 2 pounds in 4 days lol...where is the weight going then? my butt probably


----------



## DragonMummy

mostly water i would imagine.... that's pretty much what all my weight is!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Dilly - glad to hear the good news. I can't wait to get my nuchal scan over.

Britt - I'm behind you and I have a bump :nope:. I think I'm eating too much!

Congrats Mars! Mine are separated by 2 days. I hear measuring different dates is more the norm than not.

Dragon - I can't stop eating either so if you want some help just send your food over to me.


----------



## Mrs-G

Hello everyone, some positives on here today so that's good! Another set of twins!!!! It must have been a very fertile round of ivf in nov/dec!!!

Well I have news, me and oh dtd this morning! Gasp! 1st time since October hee hee! And guess what....... Baby didn't fall out or anything, was quite anxious about it though! 

Dilly, I'm glad you & oh had the courage to decide that the outcome made no difference, I'm not sure we could, but it has saved you a lot of worry and the hospital sounded really reassuring x

My hunger has slowed off a bit now thank god, just on 8 meals a day now... Only joking!

Well I'm sleepy, good night all x x


----------



## DragonMummy

Maxxi I've just eaten 4 fresh cream chocolate eclairs. am feeling pride rather than shame...


----------



## Megg33k

Ohhh, that sounds sooooooooooo good, DM!!! *drool*


----------



## DragonMummy

honestly mate, it made every hour of my shift worthwhile....


----------



## Megg33k

I bet!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

DragonMummy said:


> Maxxi I've just eaten 4 fresh cream chocolate eclairs. am feeling pride rather than shame...

Congrats! And now you've made me hungrier...


----------



## DillyC

Oh I am sooo jealous of the eclairs...Mmmmmmmmmmm.. i only have honey roasted cashews to keep me company!

Mrs G... congrats on DTD!!! Glad baby stayed put!!!!!

M&N when is your next scan??? I can't remember.... 

Britt I bet you have a v cute bump... those gym girls will see it soon enough!

Thanks for all your amazing words of encouragement girls.... feeling sooooo much better today, I think a lot of my worry was due to the procedure rather than the result! Back to work today and feeling normal once again.... xxx


----------



## MarsMaiden

thanks for all your congratulations ladies, you are so sweet! <3

Britt - yes, this was the first scan and so the first indication of twins! The nurse said I was pretty lucky to be as symptom free as I am!

Ahbon - oh dear about the bloods! Are you normally OK with that sort of thing or is it just the pregnancy that has changed you?

maxxi - I am totally blaming you for the twins!! :p Looks like your early stretching pains theory is right on so far!!

mrs-g - I'm actually an IUI girl! Weirdly I would have had no chance of twins doing IVF as my hospital has a strict policy of SET!

megg - hope the scan goes well today and that you get to see some more of baby this time!

I went to see the doc today to get the ball rolling for the midwife appointment so hoping to hear from them soon. Am starting to feel a bit daunted by the whole twins thing, just with the thought of carrying them at the moment and how big I might get, it's going to take some getting used to!

Still fairly symptom free at the moment apart from trapped wind (the burpy type!) in the evening which is driving me mad, it gets so painful and stops me wanting to eat. Does anyone know of any good remedies? I try shifting around and whatnot but it just doesn't seem to want to let go!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Dilly - my next scan is the nuchal scan and I'm having that very late in the afternoon this Friday. I'm really looking forward to getting it over with (so that I can stress about the amnio at the end of Feb I guess)

Mars - I'm freaked out about the weight I've already gained. I'm not allowed to exercise so I feel big all the time. And I'm not even out of first tri!


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
lots of positive news on this thread.
just wanted to let you know some good news, a friend of mine had a 1/40 chance of a downs baby and so she had the amnio. She just got the results and everything is fine, baby is perfect. Man, they sure like to freak women out with those tests!!


----------



## DragonMummy

maxxi can you not even do some walking, just to take the edge off a bit? will be good for your all round wellbeing surely!


----------



## DillyC

maxxiandniko said:


> Dilly - my next scan is the nuchal scan and I'm having that very late in the afternoon this Friday. I'm really looking forward to getting it over with (so that I can stress about the amnio at the end of Feb I guess)
> !

Oh Hon will be thinking of you on Fri ... will be great to see how much those cheeky twins have developed....its very exciting and wonderful x

Oh thats wonderful news for your friend Britt... I have to say I am normally quite level headed about these things....not sure if being preg has turned me into a stark raving looney...but seemed to lose my sensible head when i got the results, i have calmed down and normal service will hopefully resume again....although I can't promise how long it will last.... appears to be out of my control!!!

Hope you are ok Mars... its must be quite a shock after having IUI to have Twins and I am sure it will take some getting used to....but really really happy for you hon x

PS went and got myself a doughnut today after the éclair situation on here yesterday....it was delish!!


----------



## MrsF

hello my yummy mummies :)

had a quick scan of the thread - i've missed a fair bit! think i need to go back over it when less tired cos i can't remember what i had in my head to write to everyone :dohh:

back at work now, feeling much better, although not 100%. v early night for me, so i'll say cheeribye and i'll head back tomorrow, hopefully when i'll be less tired!

hope you are well ladies, much love x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Dilly - thanks. I can't wait to get it over with.

Britt - that's very encouraging news about your friend. I bet that'll happen to me - high risk and tortuous 3 weeks waiting for the amnio.

Dragon - I was told to stay put during the first tri. It's the combo of twins and prior miscarriages that make them be extra cautious. I'm going to see my ob again in Feb and since I'll be out of the first tri I'm going to ask if I can walk and I'd love to do prenatal yoga. I'm so cranky all the time. Everyone is very noticeably staying out of my way.


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, my lovely ladies! :hugs:

Scan was a bit better today. I was actually able to SEE the flicker of the heartbeat. The FS tried to show us a bit, but he wasn't zoomed in enough for us to tell. But, the lady today did well. I saw it right away. It was even an external u/s... which shocked me. At 9 weeks with the excess fluff I carry, I thought they'd get out the wand for sure... but nope! The pic isn't great, but at least I can tell head from tail this time! :rofl: S/he is measuring 9+2 instead of 9+0... She even noted the change in my EDD, but I know when it happened... So, I'm not changing tickers or anything. We'll see if s/he stays ahead or evens out a bit down the line.

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5214/5387337049_1caba88721.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

Awww bless the little bubs!! Glad everything still ok.

@Maxxi you must be climbing the bloody walls! I know we'll do basically anything for a safe arrival but doesn't stop you getting bored senseless....


----------



## Mrs-G

Congrats on scan Megg, can't believe how many you get!

Anybody else got anything happening this week? I've been a bit sickly today, went swimming last night and think it rejuvenated me but I woke up really early and couldn't get back to sleep and now I'm knackered, plus we've been out for a meal tonight and only just got back so it's another late one for me.

Re: NT results, no news yet so fingers crossed all ok, don't think I'll settle though till I've been given all clear. 

My friends that we went out with tonight seem really excited which is nice, don't get to talk about it much so it was nice having friends ask questions.

Well off to bed now, night night x


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsG - no news is good news. They'll tell you right away if something looks amiss.

Megg - I don't think anything really looks like anything until 12 weeks. Before that it looks like a peanut with a head. At least mine did.

One of my twins should be 12 weeks today. Finally! The other was measuring 2 days behind. My scan (nuchal) is late tomorrow afternoon so I'll get more accurate dates then. Seems like tomorrow will take forever to get here.


----------



## Megg33k

It is nice when people ask about it, isn't it? :)

Tomorrow will come... Just slowly, hun! LOL Isn't that always the way?

I did get a lot of scans, but I don't think I get another until 20 weeks now. Apparently we're not doing an NT scan at 12 weeks... I dunno. I have an appointment with my MW on Feb 22, but she seemed to have said my next U/S wouldn't be until 20 weeks. Its left us very confused. I'm going to see if I can talk them into one anyway... I can't go 11 weeks between scans and not lose my freakin' mind!


----------



## Britt11

I cant believe how many twins are on this thread, that is so cool :hugs:
ahh twinnies, cant wait to see them get bigger.

how is everyone today?

I cant believe I am 18 weeks today!! :happydance: amazing
I havent felt bubs in a little while, so he/she must be in a weird position.
I had totally crazy preggo dreams last night, dreamt it was a boy but at a month it was already 6 ft tall, it had some weird extra growing disease...lol
I also dreamt I was bleeding which seemed so real, glad it was only a dream

ahh pregnancy hormones hey?


----------



## Megg33k

The dreams suck a bit! Happy 18 Weeks though! :)

I'm anxious to start feeling movement... I know I have a wait in front of me still though!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg - you're probably not considered high risk or maybe they don't do nuchal scans by you. I'd freak out if I had to wait till 20 weeks. I'm sure they'll get you in earlier.

Britt - Congrats on 18 weeks! In 2 more you'll get the fun scan where you'll get to see the baby clearly and find out what it is, right? I had a dream last night that I was bleeding and a dream the night before about getting my epidural. Fun.


----------



## DragonMummy

with H i kept having this weird dream that I had a ship's porthole on my tummy so we could look in and see him, then once i was about 20 weeks, we could open it and get him out for cuddles!

Perhaps thats where I got my much coveted "womb window" idea while TTC!!!


Britt I've not felt much last couple of days. i think I have just taken on a load of water as my bump is rounder and firmer so I guess he's like bloody Nemo in there!


----------



## Britt11

ahh DM is your bump even bigger than the last photo? I am still worried I am too small, mind you I am carrying high I think, my upper stomach is pushed out and my lower...I can still conceal my pregnancy and wear a lot of my pre preggo clothes :wacko: (albeit I cant do up the pants! :)
happy 18 weeks to you as well, we are a sweet potatoe!!
glad you are feeling better

thx Maxxi, I actually get my gender scan at just over 19 weeks, so Feb 7th!! yeah :happydance:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt11 said:


> ahh DM is your bump even bigger than the last photo? I am still worried I am too small, mind you I am carrying high I think, my upper stomach is pushed out and my lower...I can still conceal my pregnancy and wear a lot of my pre preggo clothes :wacko: (albeit I cant do up the pants! :)
> happy 18 weeks to you as well, we are a sweet potatoe!!
> glad you are feeling better
> 
> thx Maxxi, I actually get my gender scan at just over 19 weeks, so Feb 7th!! yeah :happydance:

What is your gut feeling - boy or girl? Have you come up with names?


----------



## DillyC

Happy 18 weeks Britt and DM!!!!! Wow sweet potatoes!!

M&N will be thinking of you tomorrow.... hope the scan goes well xxx

Congrats on your little one getting bigger Megg..

Thank goodness the weekend is nearly here.... anyone got any nice plans???

OOOhh my dinners ready....see you all later xx


----------



## Mrs-G

OMG my pregnancy brain strikes again! I have made a massive cock up at work :-(

Maxi - Good luck tomorrow, despite the nerves the scan itself is fantastic, it is amazing to see it bobbing around inside with fingers and toes!


----------



## maxxiandniko

I am catching a cold too. It's all the snow we've gotten :growlmad: And I am so hungry it's not funny.


----------



## Britt11

maxxiandniko said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> ahh DM is your bump even bigger than the last photo? I am still worried I am too small, mind you I am carrying high I think, my upper stomach is pushed out and my lower...I can still conceal my pregnancy and wear a lot of my pre preggo clothes :wacko: (albeit I cant do up the pants! :)
> happy 18 weeks to you as well, we are a sweet potatoe!!
> glad you are feeling better
> 
> thx Maxxi, I actually get my gender scan at just over 19 weeks, so Feb 7th!! yeah :happydance:
> 
> What is your gut feeling - boy or girl? Have you come up with names?Click to expand...

you know I waiver on this one a bit, in the beginning I thought boy for sure, now I kind of think girl because of the way I am carrying and because there are so many girls on both my side and DH. But I have quite a few people saying boy to me.....hmmm and I did have boy preggo dreams.

I have attached a bump pic at 16w5d and actually I have popped way more since then.
any guesses ladies? want to place your bets? I find out in just over a week!! 

Maxxi- get yourself some food girl, I pigged out at the restaurant tonight...aggh paying for it now, so full
 



Attached Files:







16-3bump.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Britt11

maxxiandniko said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> ahh DM is your bump even bigger than the last photo? I am still worried I am too small, mind you I am carrying high I think, my upper stomach is pushed out and my lower...I can still conceal my pregnancy and wear a lot of my pre preggo clothes :wacko: (albeit I cant do up the pants! :)
> happy 18 weeks to you as well, we are a sweet potatoe!!
> glad you are feeling better
> 
> thx Maxxi, I actually get my gender scan at just over 19 weeks, so Feb 7th!! yeah :happydance:
> 
> What is your gut feeling - boy or girl? Have you come up with names?Click to expand...

oh and good luck with the scan tomorrow hon, will be thinking of you :thumbup: I know you will come back with healthy updates


----------



## ahbon

good luck for the scan today maxxiandniko 

hiya to all - sorry really lazy at the moment

ended up having another scan on wed as I'd bled again on tuesday...... when oh when does the worrying stop?!?!?!?!..... all was good and both twins doing well - don't know if you can see pic but they are on bunkbeds - bigger one on the bottom was trying kick the one on the top as it was sleeping! Was so funny! They are like real little babies now. Got 12wk and nuchal on monday...... can't wait but scarey! 
x


----------



## Megg33k

They're so going to be just like that when they come out too, ahbon! Sorry you had to worry, but look at that gorgeous pic!!


----------



## DragonMummy

@Britt- no fair, you get yours a whole week before me!!!! 


I really do think I'm team :pink: because my preg has just been a world away from last time. also so many others have said they think so too. My friend used her crystal on me last night and that came back pink too. I'd be just as happy with a boy mind you and it would be easier as I have all the stuff and I wouldn't have to redecorate the nursery, but it WOULD be nice to have one of each :blush:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt - thanks. It's going to be a long day. I haven't any guesses for you but what I can say is that I maybe just as big as you at the moment! 

Ahbon - thanks. I had bleeding at around 5 weeks and I was besides myself. I'm glad it was nothing and I agree - why can't things go smoothly?

Dragon - any thoughts on names?


----------



## DragonMummy

i like Matilda for a girl (DH hates it) but boys names am struggling. I love Tristan but everyone hates that! Although if Icould talk DH round then I wouldn't give a rats arse what anyone else thinks! :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

Oh DM, I hope you have a little girl, that would be so cute- too bad we both werent finding out on the same day.

come on girls, you cant not guess- place your guesses for my bump for my Feb 7th scan. It will be fun
:hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Alright Britt, I say girl

I also say that if I carried the baby for nine months I choose the name! I'm such a team player aren't I?


----------



## Britt11

ha ha I totally agree Maxxi! My DH is stuck on Carter for a boy and I dont like it, I think he will be forever "Carter the Farter" but he just wont let up!!

thanks for the vote, a girl will be cute
when is your scan?


----------



## DragonMummy

My cousin has a little boy called Carter and I'm really not a fan either. It just reminds me of the 90's band "Carter The Unstoppable Sex Machine" - google it if you don't believe me! :rofl:

Britt I say girl too. Maxxi I agree. I named Harry but gently manipulated DH into thinking he'd chosen it. Sadly he's getting wise to me now...


----------



## maxxiandniko

I'm not a fan of Carter either. It's a last name as far as I'm concerned. Harry is a cute name. I named my dogs the 2 boys name I like - Max and Niko. I'm getting ready to leave for my scan. All nerves at this point and I'm sure it will take forever when I get there.


----------



## maxxiandniko

So the perinatologist told me that everything looked good. I have to come back in 4 weeks to do another set of bloods and sono and the two sets of results will be compared to give me a risk factor. I'm relieved that everything is ok today but I figured that this would be the end of it. I'm also having an amnio about one week before so won't that give me the more accurate answer? I'll call my ob on Monday and see what she says. But at least he was happy with what he saw


----------



## Mrs-G

Maxi that sucks, I've got another week to wait to get all clear, I suppose if your having amnio anyway it's not really worth worrying about the risk factor of these tests! How was seeing your baby?

Britt, I'll go boy, just cos you've got a pink ticker!

I thought I'd start feeling better now I'm supposed to be 14 weeks bit the last two days I have been queasy till lunch then knackered all afternoon and evening! Doh!


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsG - I'm going to talk to my ob Monday because it really doesn't make sense to do these tests again if I'm having the amnio. The measurements were 1.4 so that sounds ok and the dr said everything looks good. I'm not even sure bloods are too accurate with twins anyway. The amnio will give me my final answer. Twin A was punching and kicking so she must have been pissed off and Twin B was calm and cooperative so he's not a trouble maker. I say she and he because A has to be a little me if she's cranky,pissed off and fighting and B must be my husband who's calm, doing what he's supposed to do and putting up with being punched and kicked by me.


----------



## Britt11

maxxiandniko said:


> MrsG - I'm going to talk to my ob Monday because it really doesn't make sense to do these tests again if I'm having the amnio. The measurements were 1.4 so that sounds ok and the dr said everything looks good. I'm not even sure bloods are too accurate with twins anyway. The amnio will give me my final answer. Twin A was punching and kicking so she must have been pissed off and Twin B was calm and cooperative so he's not a trouble maker. I say she and he because A has to be a little me if she's cranky,pissed off and fighting and B must be my husband who's calm, doing what he's supposed to do and putting up with being punched and kicked by me.

ahh thats so cute, little monkeys have their own personality :hugs:
Maxxi so glad that everything went well and yes 1.4 measurement is really low :thumbup: which is good
yes the Amnio will tell you everything including the sex I thought, not sure he would want you to do more u/s and tests either :shrug:
sounds like your babies are great

thanks for the vote ladies, this is so fun!!


----------



## DragonMummy

MrsG my MS more or less stopped at 16 weeks flat. Although I puked in the kitchen sink today. I bent down to get the washing out of the tumble dryer and the apple I had just eaten literally just dropped back up! But as long as I am careful it's pretty much under control. Touch wood...

Maxxie so glad all i well with your litter! Boo to all the tests, poking and prodding though. Sometimes I think that makes you worry more!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt - I am going to let them tell me the sexes. I'm curious to see if Baby A is girl as per my theory that she's a little bad-attitude me.

Dragon - Yes all these tests makes you do nothing but worry. 

I'd post pics but I don't have a scanner. All I have is a laptop. I'm not even sure how to add a ticker. I don't think anyone can make guesses about what I have if there aren't any pics.


----------



## DragonMummy

I just took a photo of my scan pic and uploaded that!


----------



## Mrs-G

Yep that's what I did too!

Maxi you need a ticker, I'd forgotten you were having two and when I wrote the word 'baby' I scrolled up to check and there was nothing there! I'm so glad all looked ok and that they were playing for the camera!! It is amazing isn't it!

I'm still undecided if I'm having a girl or a boy, gut feeling is still boy!

I might go shopping today, there's a baby shop near me which closes down in 4 weeks and has a sale on, oh won't go though which is a pain, don't wanna decide on anything on my own.

I am back in my cranky mood again, thought it had passed! Mainly pissed off at work with my boss's lack of appreciation for me, I know it's horrible but I really hope he'll realise what I do when I'm on maternity, although it's my job to train my replacement but not sure I can fit 6 years training into 4 months!

Has anyone decided when they're going to start maternity? I was planning on 1st July (1 month before) but then take holiday so really early June, now I'm thinking perhaps finish just 1 week before and take holiday so I finish 1st July full stop which will give me more time after, only thing is, is June going to be hot and by that point am I going to be tired? I work approx 47 hours a week, other option is to use holiday to go part time earlier, I just can't figure out what's best, you have to let them know by 25 weeks so I'll keep thinking for now!


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm officially off from 1st June but I am waiting to see when I get scheduled in for my section and how much leave I have available!


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsG - I'm in a rage all day long. At least you have moments where you feel better. I don't! I'm independently contracted so no maternity leave for me! My husband will have little to say about a nursery. His taste is awful!

Dragon - I'll try to upload a pic later.


----------



## MrsF

Happy weekend ladies :) 

aw man - i;ve been so busy catching up with work this week that i feel like i've missed so much on here :( 

Lots of fab scans and bumps going on :happydance: and twins!!! my word, nov/dec certainly was a fertile ivf time :) 

all good this end, dare I say i might actually be starting to bloom!!! No nausea for a fair while, and my appetite has finally picked up - so only one bowl of frosties a day (as opposed to my frosties for brekkie, dinner and tea!), and proper meals! i feel like a different person!!!! i have a definite bump now which makes me feel quite proud :) 

i can't believe i'm nearly half way!!! britt, Dragon and yomo too! thoughts are really turning to reality of labour.....*shudder* Britt, your anomaly scan is 2 days before mine - mine;s the 9th. really looking forward to it. 

no kicks or flutters for me i'm afraid *boo* i told mw that i thought i'd felt something a while back, but she said my stomach muscles are still too firm so i wouldn't have been able to :( i can hear him kicking through the doppler at least, so I know he's active in there.

i hope everyone has a peaceful weekend, catch you later (i'm actually heading off for a bowl of frosties, writing it has made me really want a bowl...! ;) ) x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh well, another wasted day! After waking up so early me and oh got up and had some breakie, I felt sick and v.tired so when he went to work at half 11 I went back to bed, woke up again at half two!!!! How lazy! But now I've done my work I brought home so that's good, now I can relax!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mrs-G said:


> Oh well, another wasted day! After waking up so early me and oh got up and had some breakie, I felt sick and v.tired so when he went to work at half 11 I went back to bed, woke up again at half two!!!! How lazy! But now I've done my work I brought home so that's good, now I can relax!


I fell asleep too at 11 and got up after 2. I started to feel nauseous and had a headache and am just generally tired. I say get rest now. No time for that later.


----------



## MrsF

I totally agree with Maxxi Mrs-g, get those :sleep: in now hun. Defo not a wasted day - it's free, it's good for you and beany, and helps with ickyness. hope you're both feeling better x x x


----------



## ahbon

Sorry I've been so crap but I've been laying down a lot and getting bad headaches for the last few days - all seems better today - might have been also due to having to do tax returns for both hubbie and I too - last minute as always :cry:

Just back from 12wk scan - all good with both little ones - my mum was waving at the screen as they both kept waving and jumping up and down for her then posing for their pics :haha: Was so nice to share that with her :hugs:

We were all very nervous about the nuchal - my age etc put it at 1:77 then the measurement of 1.1mm on each baby puts it to 1:384 so we're happy with that :happydance:and can't do bloods with twins so that's our final result for now :)

Hope you are all ok and enjoying life - morning sickness is seeming to ease a bit for me now thank wotnot! :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

ahbon said:


> Sorry I've been so crap but I've been laying down a lot and getting bad headaches for the last few days - all seems better today - might have been also due to having to do tax returns for both hubbie and I too - last minute as always :cry:
> 
> Just back from 12wk scan - all good with both little ones - my mum was waving at the screen as they both kept waving and jumping up and down for her then posing for their pics :haha: Was so nice to share that with her :hugs:
> 
> We were all very nervous about the nuchal - my age etc put it at 1:77 then the measurement of 1.1mm on each baby puts it to 1:384 so we're happy with that :happydance:and can't do bloods with twins so that's our final result for now :)
> 
> Hope you are all ok and enjoying life - morning sickness is seeming to ease a bit for me now thank wotnot! :hugs:


I'm glad you're feeling better. My NT measurements were 1.4 and they drew bloods on me and so didn't give me a risk factor AND on March 4th they will do another NT scan and bloods and compare the results before they give me my risk factor. Everyone else seems to have had their screening the same way you've had yours. I'm so furstrated. Are you going to do an amnio? Congrats on your results too. What a relief!


----------



## maxxiandniko

I got my answer. The second part of my screen (on March 4th) will also tell me about any issues like spina bifida. This is going to be a stressful month. I'm still waiting on my blood test results too. I'm starting to worry that they'll be abnormal and increase my risk despite having a good NT measurement. I know how to drive myself crazy don't I?


----------



## MrsF

abhon - pleased your MS has eased off a bit hun, and your scan sounds like it went well too :) 

maxxi - :hugs: i can totally see your frustrations hun. Experts in patience and waiting we all are, will stand us in good stead for excellent parenting x x

hope everyone had a good weekend

Any UK ladies watch one born every minute this evening? i must admit i do find it hard going cos i'm such a wuss, but i think i'm slowly coming round to the idea of labour and birth......

x x x


----------



## Britt11

congrats on the scan Ahbon!
Maxxi- I have no doubt your repeat scan and blood work will be just great, I dont blame you though about the frustration and anxiety, I was very anxious before my 12 week scan so I can relate. I do find it a bit odd that they have another scan for you and an amnio :shrug: I would think the amnio is just fine.
as for spina bifida I think that was more common when women werent taking folic acid, it should be in your prenatal so you should be fine :hugs:

Happy 19 weeks MrsF!

less than 1 week until my scan now :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

MrsF it's fine. It's only the end bit that really hurts and by that point you don't care anyway!

Maxxi just relax and enjoy your pregnancy hun. Worrying doesn't change anything so you might as well just love being up the duff! Cross each bridge as you come to it, no point creating ones that aren't there. That's my way of getting through it all x


----------



## DillyC

Oh M&N and Ahbon....so pleased your scans went well and results all good so far... How exciting to see the little ones!

MrsF I just can't bring myself to watch it yet!!!! When i was a student nurse ( admittedly it was back in in 1992! ) we spent 3m on maternity and it really put me off!!!! My midwife says it has all changed since then....hmmmmmmm not so sure....you still have to get the baby out!

Hope all is well with you lovely ladies... A very sweet patient just bought me a box of quality street and I have already scoffed 8 of them....STOP ME!!!!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Hey ladies! 

Great news about your scans maxxi and ahbon - can't wait to see my little dudes at 12 weeks!

maxxi - all the extra tests seem strange as I have already been advised that the blood tests are unreliable in multiple pregnancies. Also the tests are designed to give you a risk factor so you can make a decision about CVS/amnio which you have already made! Ah well, hope you're not worrying too much, your results so far seem like you have nothing to worry about!

Must confess to feeling a bit low at the moment. DH is away for work at the moment and I am struggling to enjoy the pregnancy without him being here to share it with and am just wallowing! I should count myself lucky as my symptoms are still mercifully few but I am sleeping allllll the time! Feels like all I am doing is working and sleeping! I seem to spend any energy I have getting through the day at work and there's nothing left for me at the end of the day. I went to bed last night with a horrible headache and jsut cried because all I wanted was some comfort but felt totally alone. Hormones!! Blah! 

Anyway, enough woe is me, hope all you ladies are doing really well!

Oh and Dilly - STEP AWAY FROM THE CHOCOLATES!!


----------



## MrsF

britt - i'm really looking forward to the 20 week scan too :) i can't remember if you said or not, but are you finding out the sex? x

DM - have decided to go for the epidural as soon as my waters break :haha: ;) or as near to goddammit as i can.....

Dilly - i hear you - i think fundamentally surely it's still the same, lol, waters break, contractions come, get worse, lots of pushing, swearing and screaming, and then baby comes out one of two ways! *shudder* we will do though, and we will do it brilliantly and with al our dignity in tact, I;m sure of it......

mars - :hugs: sorry you're feeling down in the dumps cherub x x x when does your DH come home? he'll be missing you and the bean terribly. catch up on those :sleep: while you can. I can vouch that your energy levels do come back - i actually stayed up til 10,30 last night!!! and it does make a huge difference when they do. x x x


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies,
yes sorry Mars that you are feeling that way, I have my days where I feel very low too...usually goes away by the next day, hope you are feeling better :hugs:

Yeah over 19 weeks, congrats MrsF :thumbup:
We have our scan on Monday and YES YES YES we are finding out the sex if bubs co-operates. I can hardly wait!!
question for you, are you feeling consistent movement now or just sporadically? I have a day where I feel LO lots and then I will go a whole day without feeling him/her


----------



## Mrs-G

Hello ladies, I was feeling a little better but last couple of days I've been shocking, I wake up at three in the morning and can not get back to sleep till about 15 mins before alarm goes then as soon as I get up the queasiness starts, then I go to work tired and sick which makes me intolerable till lunch time, then by 3 or 4 I'm knackered again! I'm tired and grumpy all the time, my boss is doing my head in and I'm scared the stress isn't doing me any good!

On the upside though I bought a couple of bits for baby in the asda event. I'm really getting broody now, can't wait till 20 week scan, can't wait till I start feeling baby inside, mrs f/Britt what does it feel like?

Where's Megg disappeared to?

Sorry for my doom and gloom, I am actually over the moon to be pregnant, I just never expected it to take so much out of me!


----------



## maxxiandniko

You are all right - there is no point to my worrying. And time is going to move as quickly as it does and all my stressing over won't get it to move any more quickly. 

MrsG - I wake up at around 4 every morning and I don't have to be up until 5:45. I have reflux and feel nauseous and mostly at night. :hugs:

MrsF - I can't believe you're 19 weeks!

Britt - I'm taking extra folic acid too but I've convinced myself that since I'm someone that takes hot baths every night I've caused a problem. I know that hot tubs are a no-no and I doubt I'm raising my temp to over 100 but you know what googling will do to a person!

For all those ladies further along than me (almost 13 weeks) - when did you start feeling movements? I'm not expecting any for the next couple of months but I was wondering when everyone started feeling something. Dragon - did you feel yours earlier this time around?

Speaking of where people are, where's Mercy?


----------



## DragonMummy

Maxxi i was about 18-19 weeks with Harry but about 11 weeks this time round. Apparently you feel a lot earlier with a litter which makes sense i suppose!!

Britt Tiger is still pretty sporadic. I get one or 2 bursts during most days for about a minute but not every day. if i lay on my back and press my hand on my tummy i can generally feel a squirm. x


----------



## maxxiandniko

DragonMummy said:


> Maxxi i was about 18-19 weeks with Harry but about 11 weeks this time round. Apparently you feel a lot earlier with a litter which makes sense i suppose!!
> 
> Britt Tiger is still pretty sporadic. I get one or 2 bursts during most days for about a minute but not every day. if i lay on my back and press my hand on my tummy i can generally feel a squirm. x

Wow 11 weeks. How old is Harry by the way? Old enough to know that a little brother or sister is on the way?


----------



## DragonMummy

Definately. He's 4.5. I didn't think he'd get how long he has to wait but he's been brilliant! Very excited to be a big brother...


----------



## MrsF

i wondered where a few of the ladies had gone - hope all is well ladies x x x

Happy 19 weeks miss britt ;) nearly halfway sweetie!!! i'm praying bubbs "performs" for you on monday (as it were) :) 

Maxxi - i know!! 20 weeks on Monday! i look back and think it's really dragged in one sense, but when I'm in the here-and-now, it seems to have flown by (lol, that prob makes no sense!!!) x x 

Hmpf - movement :growlmad: I saw MW last week, and she asked if i'd felt anything, and i said i thought i had. She had a poke and a prod around to routinely check everything and she said my stomach muscles are too tight and haven't thinned out yet. Yay! I thought, should help me snap back into shape.....but the downside is, I can't feel any of his movements cos they're too far down :( i can hear him move on the doppler. So, i'm not realy much use ladies in terms of what it feels like. I just have this image that one day he's gonna boot me so hard to get my attention and this foot is gonna appear out my tummy!!!!! I also am now wondering if the placenta is in the way too. Am defo gonna bring it up at scan next week cos i feel i'm missing out!!!!


x x x


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: mrs-g x x x we know you're not doom and gloom gal, and know you are so chuffed to be pregnant, no need to ever say that in here, we totally understand. We all want these babies so very badly, and have gone through such emotional rollercoasters to get here - what we didn't want was the bad bits - we've had our fair share of bad bits!!!! :hugs: hang on in there cherub :) x x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Have just been told about this thread, hope it's ok for me to join in! Got my bfp last thursday after ttc for 3.5 yrs, 5 rounds of clomid 2 in conjunction with iui and 3 natural cycles iui and then ivf in jan. I've been having a bit of bleeding so am feeling quite anxious. Had a beta done yesterday which was 426 and having another done tomorrow. 1st scan is 15th feb

Nice to see some names I recognise


----------



## maxxiandniko

mrssunshine78 said:


> Have just been told about this thread, hope it's ok for me to join in! Got my bfp last thursday after ttc for 3.5 yrs, 5 rounds of clomid 2 in conjunction with iui and 3 natural cycles iui and then ivf in jan. I've been having a bit of bleeding so am feeling quite anxious. Had a beta done yesterday which was 426 and having another done tomorrow. 1st scan is 15th feb
> 
> Nice to see some names I recognise


Hi mrssunshine! I woke up to brown blood at 5 weeks that lasted 3 mornings in total and then came back for another morning appearance a week later. I freaked out (I had a mmc at 9 weeks and chemical pregnancy) but tomorrow's 13 weeks for me and we're all ok. I never got an answer as to why that happened but I know how you must feel. I'm sure you'll be ok.


----------



## Mrs-G

Welcome mrssunshine, congratulations on your bfp!!! Try not to worry too much, lots of the girls on here have had bleeding and all have gone on to have nice healthy scans.

I've felt much much better today, slept slightly better last night but I've ordered a relaxation cd to help me sleep. Also my goodies arrived from asda, how cute are they!!!! 

Ooohh how exciting, 20 week scans coming up soon, I can't wait for mine, only 6 weeks to wait! Doh!


----------



## DragonMummy

12 more sleeps til mine! So excited!!! Can't wait to find out if we're :pink: or :blue: 

:happydance:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Guys I hate to be a downer but I found Megg. She lost her baby today.


----------



## DragonMummy

oh fucking hell....


----------



## Megg33k

Just popping in to confirm what's been said. Its over. I'm down but not defeated. I'll be back! Love you all! :kiss:


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, I took the day off of work today it was fabulous....I SOOO needed it :hugs: I am going to take 2 days off tomorrow as I had to Toronto for work next weekend and I want to relax



maxxiandniko said:


> You are all right - there is no point to my worrying. And time is going to move as quickly as it does and all my stressing over won't get it to move any more quickly.
> 
> MrsG - I wake up at around 4 every morning and I don't have to be up until 5:45. I have reflux and feel nauseous and mostly at night. :hugs:
> 
> MrsF - I can't believe you're 19 weeks!
> 
> Britt - I'm taking extra folic acid too but I've convinced myself that since I'm someone that takes hot baths every night I've caused a problem. I know that hot tubs are a no-no and I doubt I'm raising my temp to over 100 but you know what googling will do to a person!
> 
> For all those ladies further along than me (almost 13 weeks) - when did you start feeling movements? I'm not expecting any for the next couple of months but I was wondering when everyone started feeling something. Dragon - did you feel yours earlier this time around?
> 
> Speaking of where people are, where's Mercy?

yeah where is Mercy?
Maxxi, the other thing that I wanted to say is I find it helps to vent our fears so what better place to share that then this thread. I think if we keep our worries bottles up, its too hard on ourselves...we are always all ears :hugs:
The fetal movement I have had mostly feels like flutters or little tickles or occasionally a little pop like a popcorn popping. I have had an occasional stronger painful feeling, so not sure what exactly it was but I know it was bubs doing something in there :)

Mrs F- my placenta is posterior so thats why I probably felt movement early. I have felt little flutters as early as 14 weeks but its certainly not consistent. I did have a bunch of movement today which was so nice :hugs: You should be feeling it soon


mrssunshine78 said:


> Have just been told about this thread, hope it's ok for me to join in! Got my bfp last thursday after ttc for 3.5 yrs, 5 rounds of clomid 2 in conjunction with iui and 3 natural cycles iui and then ivf in jan. I've been having a bit of bleeding so am feeling quite anxious. Had a beta done yesterday which was 426 and having another done tomorrow. 1st scan is 15th feb
> 
> Nice to see some names I recognise

welcome MrsS, I remember seeing your name around- this is a great thread with a great bunch of ladies
oh and CONGRATS!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

Meggs, I am so truly sorry for your loss, how devestating :cry:
Gosh I wish words could help heal. I was thinking about you this morning and wondering where you were, I was just hoping you were busy.
We are all here for you to talk, please dont leave us if you are feeling up to chatting
thinking of you and sending you big ......:hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Thanks Britt. I have always been a really anxious person and this gives me lots to stress over! I can't even do anything physical to get rid of the stress so it helps to be able to post. I haven't felt anything strange yet. Maybe next week.


----------



## DillyC

Ohh Megg... I am so so sorry to hear you sad news.... Thinking of you at this difficult time and sending lots of love your way..... I can't imagine how you must be feeling :hugs: xx


----------



## DillyC

Welcome Mrs Sunshine and CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Oh girls I can't keep up I have a very short attention span!!! I think I have the gist of it... Mrs F and Britt.... very exciting for you scans next week and boy/ girl situation (aaarrgh sorry if you have said, but I know Britt is finding out the sex, are you MrsF??) And DM the week after to get the tiger gender!

Hmmm I am not feeling anything at the mo... just a bit constipated! But actually feeling ok at the mo, I really did get the MS and lethargy ++ in the first 10 weeks, but it seems to have settled now, although was gagging in the toilet after the film last night... not sure if it was the popcorn... I did eat a lot!
Went to see the Kings speech last night... highly recommend it!


OOh Mrs G put some piccies of your ASDA stuff up......!!!
Love to you all..... xxxx

PS Mars... thanks for trying, but they are all gone now!!! What a scoffer I am!


----------



## ahbon

Megg I'm so sorry :hugs:


anyone know when blossoming is meant to start - am sat here spotty as hell, sick as a dog again (only nausea but not far off puking my guts for the first time.....)


----------



## yomo

I am so sorry Megg, sending you my love xx


----------



## DragonMummy

ahbon mine started at about 17 weeks. Sorry mate!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yep think that's the gist Dilly. I meant to ask as a fellow Surrey-ite, what hospital are you under? I'm Royal Surrey again. I figure they can't leave me in a blood and pee soaked bed twice :rofl:


----------



## DillyC

DragonMummy said:


> Yep think that's the gist Dilly. I meant to ask as a fellow Surrey-ite, what hospital are you under? I'm Royal Surrey again. I figure they can't leave me in a blood and pee soaked bed twice :rofl:

ooohhh NICE.......Just what you want when you have had a section and can't do anything for yourself...... I thankfully (or not) am at Kingston.... Although hoping if all goes to plan to use their attached birthing suite??


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh happy day. I've heard good things about kingston. and yes - I had to get my mum, who happened to work for the local paper, to phone them and complain after she had me phoning her up in tears that i couldn't get up due to drain/catheter, i still had blood on me from the anaesthetist trying to get a canular into my hand (was like a slasher film!) and nobody had changed my catheter bag so I was lying in pee and the skin on my back was starting to sting and itch! They were really busy but still, sometimes you don't have to look far to see why people get mrsa!


----------



## Britt11

Hello Ladies!!! 

Happy 19 weeks DM!!! :happydance: My first post to see what fruit we are today

:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

I like that we're exotic mangoes as it's sunny today. Seems appropriate. Although I think it lasts 3 weeks now, which is going to seriously piss Harry off as he likes to check every thursday!


----------



## Britt11

I know I read in my preggo book that the growth slows down now to allow the lungs ect...to mature and catch up. That kind of bites, I am hoping to get bigger soon


----------



## MarsMaiden

oh my goodness, Megg's news has really sent me for six, such a shock. Loving thoughts going out to you and your DH Megg, words just don't cover what you must be going through *hugs*


----------



## mrssunshine78

So sorry for your loss megg, thinking of u :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt and Dragon - I just realized that I'm exactly 6 weeks behind the two of you. I'd put a ticker up but A) I don't know how and B) I'm too superstitious. Britt I know that you know find out Monday. When do you find out Dragon?


----------



## MrsF

Megg :hugs: have pm'd you hun.

Megg, can I also say that you will be truly missed on the board x x x I know I speak for all of us when I say you and your family are in all of our thoughts. Please do drop in when you feel up to it - i know alot of us would like to still stay in touch.

much much love sweetheart x


----------



## MrsF

heya ladies :hugs:

hope everyone is doing ok. I'll write/reply a bit later on 

much love huns x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Hello all, Megg, I've put a message on your journal, I'm so sorry x

I can't put a photo up of my asda stuff cos it's all in a box, I'm not getting it out yet! I had a peak when it came, I've bought the closer to nature steriliser, a newborn starter kit, 2x bottle bags, 7 short sleeved vests, 3 body suits with built in temp gauge and 2 baby hats, they are the cutest!

Got my results back from my NT, says I'm low risk, 1 in 8300 so we're really happy about that, DH says that's it now we can relax, think I want to hold out till 20 week scan before making any major purchases!

Off swimming tonight .... Eeeek swimming at 9 o'clock at night is weird, I'm usually ready for bed but it's swim for a pound and this body needs to keep fit!


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsG - congrats! That's an awesome stat. You can totally relax. I'm still waiting for my blood test results to come back. Tomorrow's the earliest I would hear but I'm thinking I won't hear till next week.


----------



## MarsMaiden

mrssunshine!!!!! Hey!!!! *hugs* So so pleased for you, congrats on your BFP and hurrah for IVF working first time for you!!

Thank you for your kind words ladies when I was down in the dumps the other day. DH not due back til next Friday but trying to think positive that this is at least my last weekend on my own!

Waiting for a call from the midwife to set up my booking in appointment, hopefully that will be next week some time. will be good to have something to work towards to break up the time. Feeling just a bit in limbo at the moment, 9 weeks just doesn't feel here or there and 12 weeks seems a long time away.

So glad to hear everyones NT scans are coming back well. MrsG - I am impressed at you going swimming at that time of night, you have much more get up and go than me!


----------



## DragonMummy

Max mine's the following Monday. Cheeky Britt got in there first!


----------



## mrssunshine78

wow mars, big conratulations to you!! twins too, how fantastic!!

i still don't really feel pregnant, i think after waiting 3.5 yrs to finally get a bfp, it just doesn't seem real. Am looking forward to my scan on the 15th, but also feeling bit nervous too. Have had 2 betas done, my result on tuesday was 426 and yesterday 1196, so its looking good. I had bleeding for over a week, but fortunately that seems to have stopped now too.

do you ever stop worrying??!!!


----------



## MarsMaiden

thanks sunshine! i know exactly how you feel, it's like you just can't believe that you can finally have got lucky. But no, the worrying never stops!! I thought getting pregnant was the stresfful bit but have found that early pregnancy is just as bad! I think for us it's just that getting pregnant was such a battle that these babies are even more precious.

I'm feeling really stressed now. Have finally got hold of the midwife for my booking in appointment and got offered the 8th but I have a work meeting then that I absolutely cannot get out of and because the clinics are only once a week, the next appointment is on the 15th! I'll be 11 weeks by then!! that's not the end of the world but I'm just worried how it will delay the 12 week scan as they don't send off the paperwork until after they've seen me! Arrrrghhhhhh!!!

Oh, spotted on another board that Asda have an offer for a box with a pack of Huggies newborn disposable nappies, a pack of wipes and a newborn hat for £3 plus a voucher for £2 off another pack of Huggies. Thought it may be useful for you ladies that are further along that might be starting to stock up!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not dropping off the board. LOL Silly to even think I could! :winkwink:

I'm going for my follow-up today to hopefully get the "all clear" on definitely not needing a D&C. Then, my next contact will be with my clinic to get my next cycle start date. I suspect it will be Apr 4. So, I could be back before May even... This is me being ridiculously optimistic! LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

Megg if you were anything other than ridiculously optimistic we'd wonder who'd kidnapped you :friends:


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> Max mine's the following Monday. Cheeky Britt got in there first!

hee hee :winkwink:



mrssunshine78 said:


> wow mars, big conratulations to you!! twins too, how fantastic!!
> 
> i still don't really feel pregnant, i think after waiting 3.5 yrs to finally get a bfp, it just doesn't seem real. Am looking forward to my scan on the 15th, but also feeling bit nervous too. Have had 2 betas done, my result on tuesday was 426 and yesterday 1196, so its looking good. I had bleeding for over a week, but fortunately that seems to have stopped now too.
> 
> do you ever stop worrying??!!!

Hi MrsS, no the answer is you NEVER stop worrying. Now my worries are, is my stomach big enough, I havent felt bubs in awhile :dohh: Cant fault us though for wanting a beautiful healthy baby so bad, we will all be great mommies

MrsG- those are stellar results good for you :thumbup:

Meggs- I love your optimistic attitude, I really and truly hope you are back here in no time. I havent read your journal to see what happend but it sounds like it came out of the blue, so sorry for that. Hoping for a sticky bean for you very soon

hello to everyone else. 
I have my scan in exactly 3 days!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh that means only 10 more sleeps for me!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs-G

Mars, I wouldn't have managed swimming at that time of night at 9 weeks, I only just managed at 13 & 14, dragging myself out at bedtime is hard, but when I'm there it's really enjoyable, specially as OH is making the effort too.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mars - totally enjoy the time to yourself! Soon you'll be busy and have constant companions and will have to plan time for yourself.

Sunshine - I'm a bad person to ask but I don't think you ever stop worrying. I find something new to worry about everyday. Do you think you may have twins? My first beta was 510 and my second was 1401. Wouldn't that be interesting?!

Britt and Dragon - can't wait for you to hear!

MrsG - Good job on the swimming!

Megg - Optimism will get you what you want way quicker than pessimism so we'll see you in April!

My blood test results came back. My baseline risk factor was 1/58 (crazy huh?) with a cutoff of 1/50 and with the scan and blood results my overall result improved to 1/458 which they were happy with. The second part of the test is March 1. Now on to the amnio. Such a waiting game.


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, very out of the blue. Tuesday the ultrasound showed everything looked good. The next Tuesday, I just had a bad feeling all day but nothing that tipped me off... just a feeling. I went to bed at midnight, went to the loo at 1-something and all was well, went again at 3-something and found bleeding, clots and cramping. My DH dug the car out (in the middle of the snow storm) and we went to the ER where it all got a lot worse. I lost tons of blood and was nearly in need of a transfusion. It was over very quickly and happened without needing surgery. My OB gave me the all clear to try again as soon as the clinic would allow though. So, hopefully April.


----------



## Britt11

oh so sorry Meggs, what an awful experience to go through :hugs:

I knew you would be fine Maxxi, great numbers :thumbup: can you opt out of the amnio if you want?


----------



## Mrs-G

Megg, Love the fact that your so positive, I'm sure it'll work next time to x

The wind here is horrendous, some real noises coming from my roof, hope I've not lost any tiles, need to go and investigate when I get my arse in gear! Me and oh going to look at baby stuff today, not buying, just window shopping, unless there's a bargain of course!

Have a good saturday everyone!


----------



## DragonMummy

Max you're right. You never stop worrying. Harry is 4.5 now and I worry more than ever. You think it's bad worrying about a tummy baby you can't see. Wait til they hand you this fragile vulnerable creature and tell you to take it home and keep it alive! Holy shit lol!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt - they - and that would be my fertility specialist, my ob and my perinatologist - are all continuing to strongly recommend the amnio. The ICSI has something to do with it and the idea that I'll have a final and accurate answer with the amnio. The March 1 test may be unnecessary. I'll ask my ob when I see her again. The thing that stresses me about the amnio is waiting for the results. And the needle!

Dragon - what's your gut feeling about what you're having?


----------



## DragonMummy

Pink definately. Another boy would be lovely, I love little boys (they love their mummies!) but I really think we could be pink. My pregnancy has been so different and I am a completely different shape this time. With Harry I looked like I had eaten a slowly inflating space hopper. From the back I looked the same. This time I have love handles and saddle bags - even though I've not even put on half a stone yet! And my face has definately gotten chubby. I was hardly sick at all with H, just a bit pf persistant nausea through first tri. This time I spent most days up to 16 weeks laying on my bathroom floor in my own sick/pee, groaning and begging for mercy :rofl:

I've had crystals and rings dangled over me, my psychic mate had a guess, I've done chines and mayan gender predictors..... and they all come back :pink:

If it's a boy I will be delighted but bloody surprised!


----------



## MrsF

Megg - i'm so pleased your not leaving us buddy :hugs: i'm right next to you with the positive thinking gal, i'm rooting for you x x x x 

3 or 4 scans in the next week then ladies!!! Yomo - when's yours hun? Britt - Mon, Me - Weds and DM - week mon :happydance: am very intrigued as to where my little man is laying - i'm pretty certain i felt something last night and this morning, but i don't wanna raise my hopes in case it's wind.....

been very virtuous today - nice long dog walk, some yoga, and a fruit salad and natural yoghurt for lunch. I felt so proud i had a chocolate bar to celebrate :) 
i'm about to have a nice bubbly bath, and sort out my toe and finger nails - a complete me-day today.

also ladies, our bulbs are finally starting to poke their heads above the soil :happydance: i'm an avid winter/cold weather hater and was so excited when i saw them this morning i literally welled up.....the warmer weather will put an end to my evil nipple problem.....

i need to get out more, clearly....... ;)

welcome mrs s!!! (apologies for my delayed salutations!!!)

happy weekending campers x x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

Well done you - I'm on night shifts this weekend so I have been dossing in bed all day. In an hour i'll get up and get ready to go back in. Woo...


----------



## rachelle1975

:wave: ladies, I just had lunch with Dilly who suggested that this is THE post to be! Feels a bit odd/scary after sitting in LTTTC but once the scan is done I'll feel braver! Already know Blue & Yomo so it's a welcoming team :wave:


----------



## mercyme

Oh, Megg, I'm devastated by your news -- and amazed at your optimism. I hope you recover quickly & get pregnant soon. :hugs:

It's so sweet of you guys to remember me, maxxi & Britt! I've been more of a lurker in 2nd tri -- and keep forgetting that there are other boards to check! It's good to see you all are still around.

I'm doing fine, just superbusy with work. I've got an article due in three weeks & it's still in rough shape. Plus, all the teaching & meetings... 

I switched OBs, after mine canceled my appt for the third time. I feel kinda bad, as he clearly has family emergencies going on. But I wasn't really excited about him to begin with -- maybe I'm spoiled by the fertility clinic? -- he seemed a bit aloof. Paul didn't like him much, either, which is saying a lot as Paul likes everyone just fine. 

The new OB put me *back* a week -- after the other one put me fwd a week from the fertility clinic dates, so really the new OB just reaffirmed the correctness of the earliest scans. Waaa -- I was so excited about being an avocado, and now I'm back to orange status. Dilly, I'm back to being twins with you!


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG Rachelle I can't believe you're here too!!! :happydance:


Congratulations :D


----------



## rachelle1975

DragonMummy said:


> OMG Rachelle I can't believe you're here too!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Congratulations :D

Thank you! Finally managed to weasel my way over... This ones a sticky for sure!! :winkwink: :thumbup: how you feeling DM? All ready to do it again!??


----------



## DragonMummy

HELL yeah! I was rotten up to 16 weeks and swearing blind never again but now I feel better and Baby is wriggling so I am already considering #3.... How DO you get Clomid on the black market over here? :rofl:


----------



## Mrs-G

Welcome Rachelle, seen some posts from you before, well done on getting a BFP, was it a fresh or frozen cycle?

Mercy, glad your back, was starting to worry about you.

I've been looking a buggys today, anyone had any thoughts about which one to buy and when, I was looking at a travel system that was about £300 but I've since been staring at mums in the street and I think I'd like a funkier one but they're so expensive, OH got a friend who's selling a mama's and papa's switch which is worth about £800 with all accessories but I'm not sure about buying second hand, he says its perfect condition but I just don't know.

There is so much choice out there on everything I don't think I'll ever make my mind up on anything!!!!! Least it stops me buying too early!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

tbh Mrs G I would suggest buying something less expensive as you are generally sick of them after about 6 months and switch to a lighter stroller.

I've bought a britax vigour 3+ which I got in a sale for £150. Its a pram that converts to a buggy. I need to gt a car seat to go on it but tbh I might not bother. It won't be often that I'll be transferring a sleeping baby from car to buggy so think I'll make do with the car seat I have and a baby carrier.


----------



## Britt11

Welcome Rachelle and congrats on your bfp!! :happydance: you are right, it will be a sticky one :thumbup: Look forward to hearing more of your story as I dont recall seeing your name before.

MrsG- we bought a Bugaboo stroller, the frog (basically last years model as this year's is Chameleon) but we got it for $300 cheaper than the Chameleon. I love it for the Bassinet, I didnt realize you werent suppose to leave your baby in a car seat over an hour or 2- we also bought the bassinet adapter so we can use that in the house too which is great.
We were looking at getting a Peg Perego car seat to attach onto it, but I am not sure we need a fancy one like that which attaches to the stroller based on DM's comments. Its like $320. 

DM do you think it would work to just take the baby out of the car seat and put him/her in the bassinet instead of buying the special car seat?

good to see you Mercy, how could you forget about us???!! :winkwink:


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah I already have H's car seat so think I'm just going to make do. Bubs will be fine in the pram.


----------



## rachelle1975

:wave: Mrs G & Britt, thanks for the welcome!

I've been in the LTTTC forum since 2008 waiting on our NHS IVF. they cancelled the cycle in April 2010 halfway through so we went to The Lister. This was our second cycle there with a fresh transfer, got some excellent AA blasts on board & 2 more in the freezer :thumbup:

Currently relishing the dizziness & nausea... Makes me believe this is all real :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs-G

Rachelle - when you say you've got 'some' on board, how many ya got in there!!!!! lol This is a very fertile thread with lots of twinnies so I hope your prepared!

I'm a bit lazy and bored today but had a full day yesterday so that may be why, might go shopping again in a bit and then perhaps to pictures. Really can't be arsed though!


----------



## Britt11

yes I agree, there a bunch of twins on this thread- with your strong symptoms so far Rachelle I am wondering if you have twins?? :winkwink:

I am hosting a baby shower today, should be fun, I kind of went overboard on supplies and food, oh well- as long as she enjoys her day

:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

omg Britt, only one more sleep for you!!!

sooo excited..... whats your hunch?


----------



## Britt11

thanks hon, I am SOOOOOO excited. Its tomorrow morning too!! 
My hunch is actually boy :) At first it was boy, then after my 12 week u/s it was girl because of the feedback I got on my scan and now its boy again

Okay I know I am being paranoid, but on Friday I literally felt the baby like 20 times it was so cool and yesterday I dont think I felt it once....hoping I feel it today. I know the scan is tomorrow, just hope baby is perfect


----------



## DragonMummy

Tiger's the same. Wed it was fidget fidget fidget all day then nothing on Thurs and Fri. Then yesterday fidget fidget fidget again!


----------



## rachelle1975

Best of luck for your scan tomorrow Britt! How exciting g & must be wonderful to feel it move, more reassuring than competing :haha:

Yep I guess we could be in for twins as it was 2 top quality blasts put back... Pretty exciting stuff!! I wonder if the IVF has somehow amplified my symptoms a bit, I'm just exhausted & permanent queasy & it seems very early?? I'm nor grumbling though, not yet :blush:


----------



## mrssunshine78

good luck with your scan tomorrow britt!! how exciting!! the time seems to have flown since i realised you were pregnant!


----------



## MrsF

:happydance: we got another recruit :) welcome Rachelle - I remember you from the LTTTC boards! H&H 8 months gal (or less with twinnies!)

Britt - will be thinking of you tomorrow - one more sleep! sounds like you got a wriggler in there! can't wait to hear your update :)

mrs-g - still low on energy hun? it will get better, i promise you - CBA is good though, chillaxin is the way forward x x 

mercy :hugs: good to hear from you hun - i lurk in the second tri too quite alot!

DM - sounds like you got a wriggler too!! I can't wait to feel mine properly - i still think what i have felt is wind....

not much to report today - walked again, yoga'd again, ate well again, and now winding down for a hopeful good night's snooze - 3 sleeps til my scan! re buggy / pram, we're holding on a wee bit longer cos i think we're inheriting one. Am hoping it's a 3 wheeler cos we go out quite alot with the dog and i've heard they're really good for all terrains. 

anyone watching one born every minute tomorrow night? am making my self watch them, hopefully there's not many more left!!!!

much love ladies x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

i reckon it must be baby by now, MrsF x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi Rachelle! Are you doing a beta soon? Be interesting to see where your numbers are.

Mercy - Good to see you're ok! Don' t disappear for too long or we get worried.

MrsF - what do you think your scan will show - b or g? Or did I miss something? My brain is so slow these days. 

MrsG - what kind of doggie do you have? I have 2 chunky dachshunds (as you can see from my profile pic).

I can't wait for everyone's scan results this week! I can't believe you guys are already looking at strollers and stuff. I haven't made it into a maternity clothes store yet. I think I've got a month left before I will have to buy something. I'm off for a nap. It's the Superbowl and for some reason my husband did not want to go to his friend's party without me so he bought all of this stuff to eat and so I'm going to have to be a little more awake soon.


----------



## rachelle1975

No beta for me. Can if I want but have to pay & also have to pay for the scan as it is. I'm happy with denial for the moment but think if my symptoms dropped I might consider it... Ignorance is bliss in my case :haha:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Megg, you really are an inspiration. Good to hear that you can get started again fairly soon. Will they offer you any testing beforehand like immunity or anything like that?

MrsG - Funnily enough I have been craving going swimming lately - whenever I watch Total Wipeout oddly enough  Might have to drag DH along one weekend as I am def not getting enough exercise.

maxxi - your results sound really great so far! I can imagine you being nervous about the amnio, when are you booked in for?

DM - It's always baffled me that they are going to send me home with a baby with no instruction manual and no remote control to turn it off!! And now I'll be going home with a pair! Will be relying heavily on family I think til I find my feet. Not long now til you find out what team you're on this time!

mrsF - the snowdrops and the budding camelias had me smiling this morning too! I'm sure when I'm rolling around like a beached whale and sweating oceans that I'll be praying for the cold again though! I will def be watching one born! It's addictive viewing for me at the moment - kinda like a scary movie that you just can't turn away from!!

Welcome Rachelle and congrats on your BFP! Would you like twins? There are def a fair few around here at the mo!

hey Mercy! booo on being put back to an orange but then better to have an accurate date I guess. Weirdly I always think oranges are bigger than avocados!

mrsG - I've been looking at buggys but just doing research because of having the two now! I think something that you can fold easily and iis light to push around and will fit in the boot would be my priorities but it depends how you are going to use it I guess. I dont think there's any harm in buying 2nd hand if its in fair condition - a brand new one would soon get marked anyway.

Britt - hope the baby shower went well! Cant wait to hear news of your scan tomorrow, will be really interesting to see if your hunch is right! And of course your baby will be perfect

Sorry for mammoth post - you guys have been chatty!! As for me, still feeling like a bit of a fraud as other than the tiredness I just don't feel pregnant at all! Really can't wait for my 12 week scan, hoping it won't be too late.


----------



## DragonMummy

MM - make sure you ask - our families were utter crap. They were requesting I make them tea when Iwas doubled over with pain from my section scar and had a 6 day old newborn that didn't sleep! My MIL came over once and cleaned. My auntie brought round a couple of meals. But mostly they just rocked up, drank tea, cuddled baby and fucked off again! I have booked one parent a week this time to come and help with housework and entertain the big brother!


----------



## mrssunshine78

morning ladies, 

have been reading trough some of your posts, but think it might take me weeks to get through them all lol

i'm feeling a bit nauseous today and i am absolutely over the moon!! :happydance: strange i know, but i just want to feel pregnant, i know i'm only just over 5 weeks, but i'm still a bit in shock i think! Have my 1st scan next week, i'm just hoping little bean has a heartbeat


----------



## ahbon

blimey ladies you lot can talk - I've not been on for a few days as was so ill last week - mainly headachey and few puking episodes - think it was a virus of somesort..... went to the midwife today just to ask if she can listen to heartbeats or anything yet as having a bit of a silly worry after being ill...... she said it was too early but recommended we go for a scan to check - we've only just had our 12wk one last monday! Now just waiting for a phone call but think we're off for a scan again tomorrow......:happydance: 

m and n - fab results back for you :happydance:

rachelle - welcome :hugs:

:hugs: to all


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and the NHS does actually give you an instruction manual, sadly it's very generic and not individually tailored to your baby so you end up with a lot of guesswork :rofl:



Not loving the time difference - want to hear from Britt!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't expect any new testing... I've had tons of testing done. Even my OB thinks it was probably just crap genetic luck... Something wrong that was incompatible with life. Maybe pathology will tell me something new, but I'm not expecting an answer. I sort of just expect to have to go forward and hope it doesn't happen again. I'll be back around when I belong again. Until then, I really can't. I'll still be in my journal though. Thanks for the support, ladies. I hope to be back soon! xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Oh Meg I had no idea. I'm so very sorry for your loss, I really am. Hope you & DH are taking the very best care of one another :hugs:


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: megg, totally understand gal - hope you don't mind us stalking you in your journal though missus ;) x x x 

BRIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE ARE YOU!!!!! did she put a time on when her scan was? Damn time difference indeed DM!!!! (and i hope you're right btw, it's SURELY gotta be baby now, and not wind :shrug:!!!)

M&N - we think it's a boy from when we had our 12 week scan - sonographer was 75% sure, but told us not to bank on it til 20 weeks scan. Had a feeling from the start it's a boy - but we'll see on Weds (scan's at 9am but gotta go back to work, so won't be able to update til the eve)

hope everyone is well, much love x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mars - my amnio is on the 23rd. I wish I could do it now!

I'm waiting on Britt too! I still say girl.

Question for everyone - has anyone had the experience of pain radiating into their nether regions? I don't even want to say pain because it almost feels like a nerve is getting compressed. It's really an uncomfortable feeling. I'm just picturing how much worse it's going to get as more time has passed.


----------



## Britt11

Hey Ladies, sorry to keep everyone waiting...have been on the phone since we found out.

So had the scan this morning, everything went great- baby was measuring perfectly and all is healthy!! yeah!!

and.....we found out we are having a baby..............:pink: :cloud9:

I am thrilled, you could tell DH was diappointed...ahh I felt bad for my little baby (and not DH), I know he has wanted a little boy his whole life and it made me cry this morning that he was disappointed but I cant tell a few hours of passed and he is already coming around a lot. He just said its normal for a guy to want a boy to carry on his name and teach him guy stuff. Well, I guess that means we will have a second one!! :happydance:

she was very cute, moving around tons and she did not like the u/s probe. She wouldnt open her one hand so the tech kind of tapped her with the probe...ahh poor thing
anyway, was so fun and she was completely NOT shy about showing us the goods, legs spread wide open :rofl: it was no denying she is a girl

I will post some pics later and catch up with you guys
:hugs:


----------



## MrsF

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: britt :) many congrats on your beautiful daughter sweetie :) :) :) so pleased everything is all good - have been putting off going to bed cos i didn't wanna miss you!!!!

x x x x


----------



## Britt11

ahh thats so sweet MrsF, thanks 

hugs


----------



## rachelle1975

Huge congrats on team pink Britt! Absolutely lovely, you guys must be beyond thrilled :dust: :yipee:


----------



## zeezee

YAY BRITT!!! Congraters! Girl bumps together! I have been quietly reading this thread for a while but have been so sick until last Friday that I didn't want to be a misery guts on here so have not been posting, but not I can keep food down (knock wood it contines!) I am happier and will reply to posts again!

Megg - so so sorry, really sorry, big hugs.

MrsSunshine!!!!!!!!! I REMEMBER YOU!!! YAY for all us IUI'ers being here!


----------



## maxxiandniko

I knew it Britt!! Congrats!! Once your DH sees how a little girl always melts her daddy's heart he'll forget all about boys! So exciting!

Coming next - MrsF! I go with boy for you like your tech predicted.


----------



## Britt11

yes Maxxi and DM were correct with their girl guesses!!
where is DM?? I want to share my news with her


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt - Almost forgot to ask - thoughts on names?


----------



## Britt11

yes Maxxi, actually I was waiting to run past some friends on BNB
tell me your honest opinion on these...I wont take offense but would love outside non-family opinions

Piper 
Stella
Brooklyn
Carys


----------



## Mrs-G

Hello, I log on and have 4 pages of posts to catch up on OMG!

Well I've read all but only finished work an hour ago so I'm sleepy so I'm not replying to all but;

Maxi, I've not got a dog anymore, used to have a German shepherd and a jack Russell, been dog free about 3 years now. 

Britt fantastic news all ok and a daughter, you must be well chuffed!!!! Congratulations x

I'm at midwife in morning, 15 week check and breast feeding lecture, exciting hey!


----------



## MarsMaiden

yay for morning sickness mrssunshine! I havent had any so far other than some really mild nausea early on. I know I'm lucky but think I would have found it reassuring too!

ahbon - glad to hear you're feeling better, sounded like a nasty virus! yay for getting another scan next week tho!

DM - there is a manual???!!! Do I have any hope for a remote control then?? *prays* :p

maxxi - hope the 23rd comes round quickly for you. Hopefully your good results so far have reassured you though in the meantime. I am way behind you but have felt lots of cramps and tightenings since early on - I wish I knew if it meant everything was OK or not! I'm the same and wondering what two will do to me later on!!

awwwww britt, what lovely news!! How real does it feel hearing daughter instead of just baby?! I love the name Piper, Brooklyn will always remind me of the beckhams but I am sure once you mull them over, you'll settle on the one that fits

hey zee - glad youre feeling better!

mrsG - have fun at your check in tomorrow :p

I am currently watching one born every minute. I dont whether to laugh, cry or just hide behind the cushions!!

Love to all *hugs*


----------



## Britt11

yes I forgot to say yeah for morning sickness MrsS!! :) although I never got it in my pregnancy, thats why everyone thought I was having a boy

thanks Mars on the names, actually Piper is our favorite right now, we love it just want to make sure its not too out there :)
how are you feeling?

and yes it feels so much more real knowing I have a baby girl in my tummy :hugs: warms my heart


----------



## DragonMummy

Britt am here!!! Just finished work when you updates - omg so thrilled for you!!!! KNEW you'd be :pink: :happydance:


MM you get a remote control for your bed and a button that summons a trained medical professional on whim - does that help? :haha:

There's an off switch on baby too but it takes approx 3 months to work out how it works.....


----------



## DragonMummy

Love all the names. Stella is my favourite (i love stars) but my supervisor is called Stella and that would look a bit brown nosey.....


Tiger has been super active today. Feeling proper movement, not just "was that.... really...." type squirms that you blink and miss. It now feels like it did when H started moving.


----------



## mrssunshine78

What fantastic news Britt!! It must be great knowing you've got a little girl growing in there! 

Must say my nausea didn't last too long, hoping it reappears tomorrow anything to make me feel pregnant lol

Zeezee congratulations! It is good to see names I recognise


----------



## rachelle1975

I'm with DM Britt, i love Stella (although we have a lager in the UK with the same name!) love Piper too... reminds me of Charmed or the actress from Coyote Ugly! (i need to get out more!)

In a coma by 8.30 last night... DH was most impressed as a) i fed him first and b) it left him to get on his Playstation for the evening without interruption! I'm such a good wife! Lay in bed trying to pluck up the courage to get out this morning as felt very queasy :wohoo: I'm wondering when the novelty will wear off :rofl:

Hope that you are all well... is it the weekend yet?!?! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

I wish it was the weekend!!!!! Boo hoo, another 4 shitty days at work first!

I'm going to see my parents this weekend, yeah, not seen them since Christmas and my belly has got much fatter so I can show it off!

I'm having a lazy morning, been watching Portland babies but gotta get ready as I'm at midwives at 10!!!! Best get a wriggle on!


----------



## rachelle1975

Ooh i used to love Portland Babies and Home Births... still remember this lady in Brighton who basically 'cocked her leg' and let out a sigh and the baby came out.... i was like 'really????'.

Bet your parents will be happy to see you Mrs G - i'm currently avoiding my father in case my hormones get the better of me and i shout at him (he is Victor Meldrew) or i tell him our news.... i just have to keep quiet for 10 more days! :haha:


----------



## mercyme

Britt, I'm so excited for you! Awww, a teeny girl. :happydance::happydance:
I really like the name Stella, even if it reminds me of Marlon Brando's performance in Streetcar. Stella = star, a sparkly twinkly pink star. 
I've been wanting a boy, but DH hung out with a friend of his, who has a baby girl, and came home talking about how great it would be to have a little girl. Really surprised me.

rachelle & sunshine, sorry to hear you're nauseous -- but I know what you mean, it's kinda reassuring to have symptoms.

MrsF, eager to hear about your scan results. So close! 

maxxi, I haven't even thought about buying stuff yet. Although I must confess that I picked up a super-cute little sleeper at Goodwill last week -- it was only $2! I couldn't resist. Keep me away from BabiesRus!

MarsMaiden! I can't believe you've got twins in there! That's really exciting.

Well, I know I haven't caught up with everyone yet -- sorry for leaving people out! I'm so happy about all the good news on the thread. But sad about meg's news, too. 

Had a scan last Friday -- the baby looks kinda freaky, actually. The head looks like Iron Maiden's mascot, Eddie (which is a creepy skeleton thing). Why doesn't it look cute & chubby like other people's scans? yeesh.


----------



## MrsF

cool names britt - never heard Piper - i like it!

:happydance: one more sleep and we'll see what i've got bakin!!! my appt is in the afternoon (i got it wrong earlier!) so should be able to report back fairly soon after.

Just a quick visit today - :hugs: to y'all, but not too tight for the icky-birds ;)

much love x x x


----------



## rachelle1975

Good luck for the baking scan Mrs F... Any guesses?!?x


----------



## Mrs-G

Good luck tomorrow mrs f!!!! Bet you can't wait!

I heard my baby's heart beat for the first time today, Ahhhh I really have a baby in there!!!! Might buy a Doppler so oh can hear cos he couldn't come this morning, midwife also told me to sort my boss out and not let him have me working too long hours! Says it won't hurt now but may affect me later in pregnancy so to behave myself, apart from that all seemed well, don't see anyone now till 11th march then midwife 5 weeks later, they don't monitor you much do they!

It's impossible not to be impatient, I thought it would wear off but I dont think it will, midwife says I'll of had enough by 31 weeks and start counting down- oops, think I already am but not to birth, just the bigger bump and movement stages, and finding out if I'm pink or blue!

I feel sorry for you newbies, it's hard enough for me waiting to catch up with Britt and mrs f, you must be thinking you're miles away, it does sort of go quick;-)


----------



## mrssunshine78

good luck mrs f, how exciting!!

everything seems ages away you're right mrs-g, i can't wait for my scan next week, just really hoping everything goes well. Fab news on hearing baby's hb for the 1st time!


----------



## rachelle1975

Mrs G how come you had to wait so long to hear the heartbeat?!

It's funny but I spent the last few years wishing the time away & it'll be October before I know it! Definitely take it easier at work, I'm on restricted duties, no shifts, no interaction with the public & 8 hour working day!! :yipee: you've gotta love my over protective occupational health system!!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Thanks Britt, I'm feeling really good - definitely not pregnant lol! Just hoping everything is OK and waiting for stuff to happen really!

DM - so no remote?? not even a volume control?? dammit!  Great to hear you're getting lots of wriggles, I cant imagine how that must feel.

rachelle - hope the nausea stays bearable for you! I'm glad i'm not the only one living the rock and roll lifestyle and sleeping all the time! your overprotective occupational health sounds fab! I don't think I can hold out much longer telling my work - especially after clambering over a six foot hedge the other day and being chased by cows! (thankfully those days are few and far between!)

mercy - your description of your bubs made me giggle a lot! I remember seeing my sister in laws scan and thinking it looked a lot like the terminator cos all the skeleton was so clear!

mrsF - can't wait to hear your news tomorrow!!! How exciting!

mrsG - yay for hearing the heartbeat! I have heard a lot about dopplers, do you know anyone else that has used one? I don't know what you mean about the waiting, I mean time is literally flying by, it feels like only yesterday I got that BFP - I WISH!!!! Gah, could time move any slower at all????? It's lovely though in a way that all you ladies are ahead of me cos I get to see the excitement that I have to come.

no changes for me but I did figure out how to add an avatar so allow me to present Sid and Sidetta as they were at 7+5!! *points up there*


----------



## mrssunshine78

your work sounds great rachelle, i did my 1st night in 6 weeks last night, wasn't as bad as i'd expected, v tired now though!

mars i love your piccy of the twins, its fab, i've never seen a twin scan before, when is your next one? What on earth do you do for a living??!!!


----------



## mercyme

MM, that twin scan is so cool! Yeah, I know, it seems like I've been pregnant FOREVER . . . and there's so much more to go. I'm trying not to wish any of it away, since this is likely to be my only (complete) pregnancy.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hey again!

Britt - I like Stella and Piper. I live in Brooklyn and can't wait till we move but still like the name. I'm not familiar with the name Carys so it's not grabbed me.

MrsF- Can't wait to hear your news tomorrow! I say boy.

MrsG - why did I think you had a dog? My brain is fried.

Mars - I felt a little better after getting my results but it's not my in my nature to be relaxed sadly. I can't wait for the 23rd either.

Hi to everyone else. I'm so tired from last night at work that I'm signing off early. I'll check in tomorrow.


----------



## rachelle1975

MarsMaiden said:
 

> rachelle - hope the nausea stays bearable for you! I'm glad i'm not the only one living the rock and roll lifestyle and sleeping all the time! your overprotective occupational health sounds fab! I don't think I can hold out much longer telling my work - especially after clambering over a six foot hedge the other day and being chased by cows! (thankfully those days are few and far between!)

Good lord MM - what do you do? I used to chase baddies over hedges but those days are long gone now... i'm a desk bound suit wearing detective... it's far safer that way :haha:

I was such a girl last night, the nausea stopped for about 2 hours so i had some dinner and then i ended up in tears because i felt terrible and sorry for myself... told DH i felt like a complete troll... bless him.. he put My Big Gypsey Wedding on for me to fall asleep too :thumbup: I'm blaming the alien for turning me into such a girl anyway!!:winkwink:

Hope everyone is okay - i'm going team pink for Mrs F! x


----------



## DragonMummy

rach which force are you? I work for surrey police :D

In the call centre though, no chasing baddies here - just comforting their victims and taking their bail details :rofl:

Baby Tiger just had hiccups - soooooo cute!!! mercyme youre right not to want to wish it away. After I had Harry I really mourned my private tummy baby. I think cos I had a general, I couldn't associate Harry with the baby in my tummy but I really genuinely grieved to feel my bump. So strange. I was delighted with my baby but didn't connect the two if that makes ANY sense at all. So this time I am enjoying every minute. I was even relishing the moments of maying on my bathroom floor, groaning, in my own sick.... and sometimes pee.... All part of the experience!


----------



## MarsMaiden

mrssunshine - I am a surveyor for a water company so I was looking at the route of a new sewer. It's a fun job most of the time but I flippin hate cows!! When is your first scan hon?

mercy - thanks. Yeah, it is a real catch 22 wanting time to pass and trying to enjoy it. I think I will enjoy it more though once I am into second tri and some of the miscarriage worry eases off (and yes I know that there will be a load of whole other worries by then!)

Rachelle - the alien? LOL I love that! Really does seem like your body isnt your own anymore sometimes though. Your job sounds really interesting!

Gosh DM , it sounds like you have had such a rough pregnancy, I am amazed that you can laugh at it all. You have a fab outlook though, hope I am that chirpy when I get to that stage!

10 weeks for me today which marks the day I have to start weaning myself off the hormones. Down to just one prog and estrogen a day now instead of two of each and then next week I have to cut down to one every other day. Kinda scary but I know I wont miss shoving things up my nether regions!

I also ordered a doppler for rent! *embarrassed* I have heard so many good stories about them and just really need that reassurance right now. Of course I know that I'm also probably way too early and will cause myself more stress than anything else. Can't believe I've turned into that paranoid pregnant woman! Why do I always end up listening to the stupid half of my brain instead of the common sense rational part??!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Now I know what u do, it all makes sense lol

My scan is next tuesday, completely wishing the days away now! Still getting few cramps and not very much in the way of symptoms, just have to wait and see!

When's your next scan mars?


----------



## MarsMaiden

hey mrss - the wait for that first scan was excruciating for me so I know how you feel, I was so convinced they were going to tell me I'd imagined the whole thing! I don't have a date for my next scan yet, have my booking in appt with the midwife next Tuesday and then she will send off the paperwork to request it. Think this means my scan may not be till later, maybe even in the 13th week but am going to try and get it earlier if I can (planning lots of wailing if necessary!)


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey it's all worth it! None of us had an easy ride getting here so you just got to love the bad and the good!


----------



## DragonMummy

MM i got a doppler as some of the other girls were hearing HB's from 9 or 10 weeks! I didn't hear Tiger til 15 weeks as s/he kept hiding in my bloody pelvis everytime I put the doppler on.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mars - cows are cute! I guess not when they're interfering with your work.

I don't feel connected with my bump. It feels like fat to me. My last scan was at 12 weeks and I felt like they both look like aliens. My next scan is next Thursday which is 15 weeks so we'll see how things look then. I'm always nervous for the worst. I keep worrying that something has happened to one of the twins. I'm nuts. I'd buy a doppler but I know that's trouble. I'm also stressed about the possibility of getting bed rested. I'm hoping to avoid that.


----------



## DragonMummy

my mate just had twins and she worked right up to 36 weeks no trouble, plus she already has a 5 year old. admittedly she's one of those superhuman people that just seems utterly capable of anything but no reason why you should be taken out of action. 

and you'll feel better once theyre fidgeting more and your bump doesn't just look like a heavy meal. although it's quite normal not to bond during pregnancy. I massively over bond with mine and now cry every time I'm kicked. Saddo....


----------



## MrsF

had to drop in and share the news - just got in but need to get ready for yoga - gotta leave in 10!!

All perfect on the scan :happydance: saw junior drinking the fluid and hiccupping and generally being too cute for words....

it's official ladies: :blue: :happydance: he was playing with his bits and bobs!!!! was so funny!!!!

so, will post a piccy of harry up tomorrow and catch up properly - and thankyou for all my message :)

much love x x x x


----------



## yomo

Congrats MrsF can't wait to see a pic of Harry xx


----------



## Megg33k

Just wanted to say that I've seen my FS and hope to be back in here before the end of April. I start DR'ing on Mar 16! :yipee: If its like last time, ET will be around Apr 11. I can't wait to join you lot again. And, yes... Please feel free to stalk my journal! :kiss:


----------



## DragonMummy

Aw MrsF you'll have a Harry toooooooo! Congratulations!


----------



## DragonMummy

tremendous news, Meggy - get your arse back in here asap!


----------



## Megg33k

Will do, DM! :kiss:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats MrsF! Are you naming him Harry? I think that's such a cute name for a boy.

Dragon - you're next on the list, right? Then MrsG I think. I'll find out too after the amnio but I'm not thinking that day. Probably within 2-3 days. Oh I so hope I can make it to 36 weeks. I'm generally in good health and shape so hopefully that works in my favor.

Megg - didn't you have one embryo frozen? Or am I remembering something that didn't happen? April will be here before you know it


----------



## Megg33k

We had one that we hoped would be frozen, but it didn't make it to "freezing quality"... I'd rather start over anyway. I know my chances are better with fresh than frozen.


----------



## DragonMummy

maxxiandniko said:


> Congrats MrsF! Are you naming him Harry? I think that's such a cute name for a boy.
> 
> Dragon - you're next on the list, right? Then MrsG I think. I'll find out too after the amnio but I'm not thinking that day. Probably within 2-3 days. Oh I so hope I can make it to 36 weeks. I'm generally in good health and shape so hopefully that works in my favor.
> 
> Megg - didn't you have one embryo frozen? Or am I remembering something that didn't happen? April will be here before you know it

I agree - Harry is a very cute name. I can recommend George as a middle name too ;) :thumbup:

Yep we're next - Monday! Cannot WAIT. Got me some decorating to do and some cute but impractical outfits to buy! Think am gonna just splurge on some really gorgeous onesies and rompers. Will be summer so the rompers will be v practical.


----------



## MrsF

hopefully this has worked!


----------



## MrsF

:happydance: that's my Harry!!! Yup, Harry it is! Thanks ladies :) Yomo - when's yours cherub? Megg, fab news hun, we'll keep the thread warm for you sweetheart x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

rachelle1975 said:


> Mrs G how come you had to wait so long to hear the heartbeat?!
> 
> It's funny but I spent the last few years wishing the time away & it'll be October before I know it! Definitely take it easier at work, I'm on restricted duties, no shifts, no interaction with the public & 8 hour working day!! :yipee: you've gotta love my over protective occupational health system!!

I don't know, everyone else seemed to hear their's but we never got two, 6 week scan we saw a flicker, 12 week scan we saw baby but no noise and 15 week appointment midwife listened to baby. I think I'm having a boy, it sounded like a train!


----------



## Mrs-G

Yeah, a boy and a girl on the thread so far!! Mrs F, I think you should up date the front page and turn us to a neutral colour then pink and blue as we go. 

I want to know NOW!!! It's so frustrating waiting but I'm really enjoying my bump now, can't wait till it gets a bit bigger:happydance:

Megg, good luck, hopefully this time it'll go really quick, not like your last mammoth journey!!!!!

I'm really proud of myself tonight, I walked out of work at 6pm despite my boss moaning at me!!!! :dohh:

Right, I gotta go bed now, I'm shattered!!!!!!

Take care everyone x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh, have any of you seen these;

https://www.cafepress.com/ivfbaby/823373


----------



## Britt11

MrsF said:


> had to drop in and share the news - just got in but need to get ready for yoga - gotta leave in 10!!
> 
> All perfect on the scan :happydance: saw junior drinking the fluid and hiccupping and generally being too cute for words....
> 
> it's official ladies: :blue: :happydance: he was playing with his bits and bobs!!!! was so funny!!!!
> 
> so, will post a piccy of harry up tomorrow and catch up properly - and thankyou for all my message :)
> 
> much love x x x x

oh wow congrats on team blue MrsF!! :happydance:
thats hilarious that he was playing with his bits :haha: I wanted to see our baby do stuff but the u/s tech was getting us in and out in a flash and didnt let the video go, she was more concerned on getting the measurement pics, so we are going to pay for a private scan at 26 weeks



Megg33k said:


> Just wanted to say that I've seen my FS and hope to be back in here before the end of April. I start DR'ing on Mar 16! :yipee: If its like last time, ET will be around Apr 11. I can't wait to join you lot again. And, yes... Please feel free to stalk my journal! :kiss:

thats awesome Meggs yeah :happydance:


DragonMummy said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Congrats MrsF! Are you naming him Harry? I think that's such a cute name for a boy.
> 
> Dragon - you're next on the list, right? Then MrsG I think. I'll find out too after the amnio but I'm not thinking that day. Probably within 2-3 days. Oh I so hope I can make it to 36 weeks. I'm generally in good health and shape so hopefully that works in my favor.
> 
> Megg - didn't you have one embryo frozen? Or am I remembering something that didn't happen? April will be here before you know it
> 
> I agree - Harry is a very cute name. I can recommend George as a middle name too ;) :thumbup:
> 
> Yep we're next - Monday! Cannot WAIT. Got me some decorating to do and some cute but impractical outfits to buy! Think am gonna just splurge on some really gorgeous onesies and rompers. Will be summer so the rompers will be v practical.Click to expand...

yeah excited for your Monday scan :thumbup:


MarsMaiden said:


> mrssunshine - I am a surveyor for a water company so I was looking at the route of a new sewer. It's a fun job most of the time but I flippin hate cows!! When is your first scan hon?
> 
> mercy - thanks. Yeah, it is a real catch 22 wanting time to pass and trying to enjoy it. I think I will enjoy it more though once I am into second tri and some of the miscarriage worry eases off (and yes I know that there will be a load of whole other worries by then!)
> 
> Rachelle - the alien? LOL I love that! Really does seem like your body isnt your own anymore sometimes though. Your job sounds really interesting!
> 
> Gosh DM , it sounds like you have had such a rough pregnancy, I am amazed that you can laugh at it all. You have a fab outlook though, hope I am that chirpy when I get to that stage!
> 
> 10 weeks for me today which marks the day I have to start weaning myself off the hormones. Down to just one prog and estrogen a day now instead of two of each and then next week I have to cut down to one every other day. Kinda scary but I know I wont miss shoving things up my nether regions!
> 
> I also ordered a doppler for rent! *embarrassed* I have heard so many good stories about them and just really need that reassurance right now. Of course I know that I'm also probably way too early and will cause myself more stress than anything else. Can't believe I've turned into that paranoid pregnant woman! Why do I always end up listening to the stupid half of my brain instead of the common sense rational part??!

Happy 10 weeks!!!! :hugs:


maxxiandniko said:


> Mars - cows are cute! I guess not when they're interfering with your work.
> 
> I don't feel connected with my bump. It feels like fat to me. My last scan was at 12 weeks and I felt like they both look like aliens. My next scan is next Thursday which is 15 weeks so we'll see how things look then. I'm always nervous for the worst. I keep worrying that something has happened to one of the twins. I'm nuts. I'd buy a doppler but I know that's trouble. I'm also stressed about the possibility of getting bed rested. I'm hoping to avoid that.

ahh you will get that connection very soon, I bet the babies look more like babies on your next scan :hugs:

not long now DM until your scan :happydance: gosh I counted down the hours, I was so excited.

I have felt some proper kicks today :cloud9: I have felt flutters since 14 weeks but this was different, so cool
Also DH keeps calling us "his girls" so I know he has totally come around already, sure didnt take long, he has that glisten in his eyes too :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsG - I'm voting for girl for you.

Dragon - you too.

I'm 14 weeks tomorrow. I wonder if I'll start to feel anything.


----------



## mrssunshine78

Mrs f love the picture, almost made me cry! Bloody hormones!


----------



## Mrs-G

I'm 16 weeks tomorrow and I've not felt anything yet :-( I thought you felt between 16 and 20 weeks, I want a feel! What does a flutter feel like, like butterflys or churning like when your nervous? Nothing like that here!

I'd love a girl but I just know deep down I'm having a boy, even got a boy name sorted 'jack', we think, although not 100%, I'd like something I could shorten. I'd always plugged for William but it doesn't go well with our surname so that's a no no, unless I get divorced!!! Hee hee.

Nearly the weekend, only two more days and swimming again tonight. 

Have a good day all x


----------



## mercyme

MrsF, your baby is too adorable. Why does he look so plump & cute, while all my scans have been creepy & skeletal? (really, it looks like Skeletor from He-Man). Anyway, congrats! He sounds like a little joker already, playing with his bits & bobs! :haha: 

Britt, glad your DH is already excited about the girl. He's going to melt when he sees her.

Hope everyone has a great day today! :flower:


----------



## rachelle1975

:wave: ladies... hope you are all well today!

Mercy... you made me laugh... Skeletor used to scare me as a child! I always wanted to be She-ra! :haha:

Mrs G... ahh that explains it - seeing the heartbeat flicker but not hearing it... thought i was going bonkers! Jack is a lovely name - what if it's team pink though?! you never know!! Just think... any time now there will be fluttering in your tummy... soooo exciting!:happydance:

Maxxiandniko.. you'll be a tummy full of arms and legs before you know it!!:baby::baby:

Britt - :yipee: for big proper kicks and for DH calling you 'his girls'... lovely!:hugs:

Mrs F... lovely picture and a boy to boot! :wohoo:

Mrs S... scan next week :yipee:

AFM... went out at lunchtime to buy a skirt that wasn't garoting my middle from all these IVF drugs (see cakes :haha:)... and proceeded to examine my (.)(.) in the changing room to make sure they were still gigantic and veiny! What a weirdo! :rofl:


----------



## ahbon

by gosh do you lot chat :thumbup:

congrats on Harry Mrs F - we thought of that name too but I have a nephew with the name already

after a week of headaches, sickness and funny tummy I went to the midwife who recommended the EPAU - thought we'd get a reassurance scan but my consultant said no need as we'd had one just before I was ill and no reason .... :nope: symptons seem to be going a bit but today still got nausea :happydance:..... so we ended up buying a doppler - even though we know with twins we wont be able to differentiate between the two just being able to hear a heartbeat is fab :thumbup:

hope you are all ok :) nothing new for us til consultant for thyroid in 1.5wks then 16wk scan on 28th :)


----------



## Britt11

Maxxi- congrats on 14 weeks and congrats on second tri! :happydance:
I felt early flutters at 14 weeks but it was sparse, I know I was a bit early (I would also go days without feeling anything) but I also have a posterior placenta so maybe that allowed me to feel early :shrug:

MrsG- happy 16 weeks yeah!!!
when are you getting your gender scan? One thing I realized is it is the most shocking thing, especially if you have in your head you are having a certain gender :hugs:
okay since you have a girl vote, I will vote boy for you.

Ahbon- yes we are chatty which is awesome. Congrats on hearing the HB

I believe we have decided on a girl's name as we have already been calling her that (trying not to use it too much as I dont want to get sick of it before she comes)
but we have decided on.......
*Piper Yvonne Marie*
Piper because we love it, Yvonne after DH grandma and Marie after mine (both amazing french ladies)


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt - that's an awesome name!

Rachelle - I'm always checking out size and veins. I think I'm still not believing this is real.

MrsG - I haven't felt anything and they say with twins things happen earlier. We'll see...

Mercy - Mine look like aliens honestly. My next scan is a week from today at 15 weeks so maybe things will look a little different.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## MrsF

finally got 5 mins where i can sit down and have a catch up!!!

M&N - 14 weeks!!! Good grief, that's gone quick!!!

DM - LOVE George!!! I think James goes well with Harry too.

Mercy - you had me on the floor!!! I wonder if the piccies have anything to do with how clear the ultra sound is? I was quite surprised how much detail you can see on this one - you can even make out his lips!!! i have a feeling he's gonna be a big bruiser.... OUCH! 

britt - beautiful name hun :thumbup:

big shout out to everyone else too :) like the idea of changing the update to gender colours - is everyone else coolio with that? let me know and i'll do it over the weekend

mrs-g, i agree, it could be a wee bit early to feel and also, if your placenta is on the front, it'll be hard to feel beany. The doc confirmed my placenta is on the front wall, that's why i've not felt much at all. Although had a few big kicks yesterday night. to me, it feels like a bubble of wind popping, but without the gas ;) i think it can be anywhere from 16 - 24 weeks, but 16 is the real early end of the spectrum. 

x x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

I love it that we are so chatty but it can get very confusing trying to keep up especially with a baby brain so I give up trying to reply to everyone tonight but thanks for feedback. 

Girls names I quite like Jessica (Jess), Abigail plus loads of others, really can't pick, boys name came much easier!!!

I can't wait till 11th March, I'm hoping it'll fly by, really busy at work and got a weeks hol first week in March. I want to know what flavour I'm having, I also want a big bump and a kicking baby, perhaps I should also wish for some patience!

I'm off swimming in 10 mins, it is such a pain in the arse at this time of night but when we get going we enjoy it, plus we're going for a chip butty after!!!! Hee Hee!

Gotta go and get changed, catch ya all 2 moz


----------



## mercyme

I know what you mean, MrsG, I can't keep up either! Enjoy your swim -- and chip butty. 

I've never had one (a chip butty) -- it's a sandwich with chips in it, right? Anything else holding it together? mayo, etc.? Next time I'm in London, I'm going to get one! Is a pub the best place for them? (I love the way the British are mad for sandwiches, so yummy)


----------



## Mrs-G

No its a bread roll with chips in it, it wasn't very nice tonight, best place is a good old English fish and chip shop!!!!

Swimming was good again, 30 lengths tonight (it's a small pool)


----------



## mrssunshine78

Morning everyone, hope everyone is good!

I'm 6 wks today, last 2 wks have gone pretty fast, still not convinced about anything, scan next Tuesday so will see then. Been getting funny af type pains so am once again freaking out!

Love your baby name Britt, it's nice to use grandparents names

Mrs g, we also love the name Jessica, I love scarlet but Hubby doesn't like it at all, we've had a boys name chosen for ages, he'd be Joshua


----------



## DragonMummy

mrs G for me the first flutters felt like someone waving a finger underwater. only tiny and for a fraction of a second but there. I found that bothering the baby helps too. Tiger is def more active when I've gone to bed (moving around soothes them to sleep apparently!) so i used to either lay on my front for a bit or on my back and press my hand on my tummy. And I think most people don't hear the HB til late - I didn't hear til the 16 week MW appointment. I saw it on the scans but they didn't listen to it. I just bought my own doppler! Although it's rubbish and broken.


----------



## DragonMummy

also I think a chip butty is equally good with sliced bread, not just a bread roll. have to have salt and ketchup though - yummah!


oooh quite fancy a fish finger sandwich now....


----------



## DragonMummy

Britt am loving the name. Really beautiful.


----------



## MarsMaiden

maxxi - I'm also worried about carrying the twins and how it will make me feel later on, how long I'll be able to work and all that stuff. I should stay off the internet as I hear so many scare stories of women being housebound with enormous ankles and joint pain but then there are plenty of stories of women who carry with relatively little trouble too. I think we just have to know how to take care of ourselves and when to stop!

Megg - that's fantastic news!! Can't wait to see you here again *hugs*

Oh MrsF that scan pic is adorable!!! And I love the name Harry, it's one of my top names too along with Joshua, Sonny and Arthur.

Awww Britt, how lovely that hubby is starting to love the idea of having a daughter already and yay for feeling kicks! I think your name is beautiful, I really really love Piper and I love having family names included.

MrsG - I love the name Jack too but DHs brother has a dog and guinea pig both named Jack so its out for us! Will be really interesting t see if your gut feeling is right.

rachelle - my boobs haven't changed at all so far which is amazing given the amount of poking and prodding I have given them! (well you have to keep checking to make sure they hurt yanno?!) I found I was really bloated early on too which I guess is a hangover from the meds (tho I was IUI so lower dose than you IVF ladies), was so thankful when it shrank just a little, fast being replaced by cakes here too tho!

ahbon - boo for not getting a scan but glad to hear that they don't think your illness would have caused any problems

yay for 6 weeks MrsS and glad to hear that time is moving along OK for you. At least its nearly the weekend now and then Tuesday will be here before you know it! I love Joshua too and Jessica (my 9 month old niece is a Jessica and a redhead - it suits her so well!)

chip butty with sliced bread and loads of butter so that it all goes a bit soft and mushy! *drools*
I had, and am still having, horrible pains all morning like really sharp shooting pains going up through my pubic bone - enough to make me grunt out loud which is getting me some odd looks in the office!! Has anyone had anything like this? Is it just more stretching pain? 

I know that everything should be OK as I got my doppler through this morning and dashed home a little while ago cos I was stressed with the pains and couldnt wait to try it out.... I found a heartbeat!!!! Was sooooooo amazing and such a relief. No idea if it was one baby or both but just to hear activity in there was amazing. Best ten quid I ever spent!! (would still love to know what the hell these pains are though?!!)

Happy Friday ladies!!


----------



## DragonMummy

prob just the bones and joints in your pelvis softening hun xxx


----------



## DillyC

OH MY WORD............ sooo much to catch up on!!!!

Been studying hard for exams euch.... but one down so having a break for a few days!!

Everyone sounds good ... lts going on here.... I see I came in at the Chip buttie point.... i remember it was DMs doughnuts last time.... must be drawn in by the food!!!

LOVE the name Britt.... really pretty.

Gosh lots of baby names flying around the forum.... we are totally stuck for a boys name... 3 girls ones lined up but just cannot agree on boys so any suggestions gratefully received!!! As we are staying team yellow we really need both options!

Mars how lovely you heard the HB....its amazing isn't it... I agree with DM about the pain....I am always getting odd twinges/ aches here and there and you have more reason with 2 in there xx

HOORAY its the weekend.... Since I have got out of first Tri I feel like I have my life back so busy weekend planned out at a work leaving do tonight( which will be fun seeing as for once I will remember everything!) seeing friends and some London stuff with OH on Sunday... 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies, thank you so much for your replies and comments on the name. I know its a bit out there, but its so strong and cute at the same time and DH loves it so yeah we agreed on something. I cant believe her little legs are in the 97% percentile, :haha: thats so cute, hopefully she is nice and tall when she is older.

MrsS- happy 6 weeks!! It feels good doesnt it? the next thing you know you will be 12 weeks and then out of first tri!! I liked Scarlet too and hubby did not- actually the baby name books did say that Scarlet will likely date her :shrug:

DM- how are you doing? only a few more days until your scan!!! :happydance: I'm guessing your team pink along with me too 

MrsG- I am learning about this chip butty from you lovely UK girls lol, it sounds kind of grouse but given the way everyone raves about it I am guessing its probably quit yummy. 

Mars- yes I am very happy DH has come around :hugs: it didnt take him long at all. I cant believe your boobs havent changed, mine went up almost a size right in the beginning and then levelled off and then my preggo book said they will likely not get any bigger than what they are in first tri, what a joke that is :growlmad: they are huge, I cant even believe the size tbh....yikers!! and they hurt again especially in the morning and after I take off my bra.
I had and still get what you are referring to, like DM said its everything stretching and relaxing, getting ready for a bigger baby- it sure is scary though hey? but its a good thing :thumbup:

Hey Dilly- good to see you, yes we are a chatty bunch, I cant believe you are over 16 weeks already!! sounds like you have a great w/e planned.

hello Mercyme how are you doing?

well I will be off most of the day, talk to you lovely ladies soon
Oh I still have my cold, I have no voice this morning and I probably will still go to Toronto on Sunday for work :dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

I know, 3 more sleeps! So exciting... I will be astonished if it's a boy. I was right with Harry. But then this one I may have been swayed by the sheer volume of guesses and predictions that said girl. I really don't mind what I have after all the crap but pink would be nice from the point of view that I get to buy more stuff!


----------



## mercyme

DM, looking forward to hearing the results of the gender scan! 

I'm going in tomorrow for a private scan -- 3D/4D (not really all that sure what it means), and will be told the sex. Paul isn't able to go to the really good ultrasound (genetic counseling & Level III u/s) that I have scheduled on the 28th, so I gave him the option of our going private for this. It's kinda expensive ($100), considering the delivery part (NOT counting the hospital $$$) is only $250 with my insurance. But ... he's adorably disappointed not to see the good scan & has decided he doesn't want to wait til the next one (which would be about 6 wks away). 

Britt, I'm a fan of the name -- and I'm sure your husband really feels connected to her, now that she's more of a person/reality.

Dilly, we're the same EDD (again!) -- tell me, does your uterus feel like it's got a rock in it? Actually, I wouldn't mind hearing from anyone! I keep reading about movements & flutters & bubbles . . . but my abdomen just feels heavy & sometimes it gets hard and feels like something's pressing from the inside out -- but that surely can't be the baby at 16 wks??

Thanks for all the answers to the chip butty! Sounds really tasty. If all goes as planned, I'll be taking another college group to London in December (went Dec 09/Jan 10, too) -- so, I'll have to find myself one of those!


----------



## DragonMummy

mercy me thats actually quite well priced. $100 is about £65 I think and our 3d/4d scans are generally about £100+ so not too bad. Although we get 2d scans done for free on the NHS


----------



## DragonMummy

@Britt I don't think the name is out there at all. It's not_ common_ but it's pretty and simple. Also I noticed her initials will be PYM which would be a cute pet name for her! My mum and dad used to randomly call me Polly when I was little. My name is Lindsay :rofl:

And of course I have my Dragon!


----------



## MrsF

:laugh2: am loving the chip butty convo!!! I will declare a war though ;) A chip butty is in a sarnie, not in a roll - that'd be a chip-cob, or a chip-bap, or a chip-roll!!!! :haha: best chip butty = thick white squidgy bread, spread thickly with proper butter *starts to dribble* chips, ketchup, mayo, and lashings of salt and vinegar *more dribble* i do agree though that a chippy is better than a pub ;)

i love this thread, one of the best ones i've been in - you read about negativity, but i love our support network here. Hey, has anyone heard from / about Sammy from our old thread? 

not long DM! i want the weekend to drag, but I'm hoping yours goes quick hun ;)

anyway, i'm offski before i get lynched about the great chip butty debate ;)

much love ladies x x x x


----------



## rachelle1975

What about a fish finger sandwich debate??

Soft uncut doorstep, butter, fish fingers, ketchup & a slice of Gouda... If I'm feeling particularly healthy/disgusting, salad :rofl:

Glad you are all well, looking forward to all the scan updates for us all next week. Myself included :hugs:


----------



## MrsF

never been a fish finger fan - but can see the appeal - i think it's anything lardy sandwiched between 2 bits of thick stodge covered in lard!!! (and ketchup!)

any other top butty-filling ideas ladies? I'm actually wheat intolerant, but am craving bread like crazy, so i gotta get my sarnies in before June!!! (and then i'm going to boot camp!!!)

x x x


----------



## rachelle1975

Ooh you are hardcore! I'll be off to weightwatchers a weeks after the baby comes out & a month later training for a 10k... Figured the exercise endorphins can ward off PND!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Rach it has never occurred to me to add cheese to the mix but I now feel inspired....

MrsF your fierce defence of the chip butty makes me suspect you're from oop North :rofl:

And I know what you mean. I love the support in here. I am avoiding the second tri forums if I can as they're just full of snipey bitches and idiots who think breathing near a goat will harm their baby. I mean we're all being careful but haven't we been having babies for millions of years?


----------



## DragonMummy

Rach I am just hoping to be able to manage more than 5 weeks of BF'ing this time - that should shift some weight. Although I have STILL only put on 3.5lbs! not that I'm complaining but still! Gotta love the puking for something :rofl:


----------



## rachelle1975

Piking has it's bonuses!!

My poor friend was vilified on the baby club on here for not breast feeding. Felt very sorry for her as it's a personal choice. Nevermind 2nd tri, think I'll avoid baby club :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

That really pisses me off. I got a lot of jip when I stopped with H but he was a lazy feeder and just didn't stimulate me enough so he was always bloody hungry! I tried expressing but couldn't get enough out for a feed. Plus I had crippling pnd so the last thing I needed was a coven of evangelical witches telling me what a terrible mother I am! I do my best. Nobody in this world can do better than that.


----------



## rachelle1975

I meant puking not piking... Damn predictive text :rofl:


----------



## MrsF

I can't find the emoticon of the rofl'ing!!! You have both made me just spit my drink out!

rach - it's gonna be my own style boot camp - i know i'm meant to gain weight, but my bb's have gone crazy and i feel so yucky - i'm so motivated to start exercise again, but i can't yet! I am actually dreaming of hardcore marathons (only ever done a half), tossing barrels around, and circuit training for hours!!! and eating perfectly healthy like a saint! i know what'll happen though - none of it!

DM - how did you guess ;) 

just reread the BFing comments - how awful. I really want to, for all the obvious reasons, but i'm having real circulation problems with my nipps to a point where they go blue, purple then white and sting for up to 20 mins. It floors me, literally, with pain. It's a type of raynards thing. I'm worried that i won't be able to BF, but am more concerned about everyone else's comments on it if i dont! it's noone else's concern or business but yours - as if they do everything perfectly and ideally!!! 
xx x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mars - the pains don't sound serious at all. Sound like round ligment pain. Not fun though. I need to stay off the internet too. I recently read that at 26-28 wks the doc recommends stopping work and I'm not hoping for that. I need to ask my ob what she thinks when I see her next week. My guess is if you feel ok then it's ok to work. I do have an incompetent cervix though just to complicate things. Are you as tired as I am these days? I'm dying by 9 pm.

Dragon - I avoid second tri too. If I have a question then I'll ask it here.

Rachelle - People get crazy about breastfeeding. Almost militant. I don't think it's anyone's business if you do or don't. How does it affect someone else if you don't breastfeed?

Mercy - my uterus feels hard too. And I popped a little over the past couple of days.

Britt - I don't know why that book says that your chest stops growing after the 1st tri. Doesn't really make sense. I'm technically not big at the moment but for my baseline I'm huge. I may actually fit into a B cup now! 

I have to say that the chip butty description made me a little sick! The fish sandwich too except for the gouda cheese part. I remember having a baked brie dish one of the times I was in London and it was incredibly yummy. Hi to everyone else I missed!


----------



## mercyme

Thanks, maxxi -- I feel so dumb, I called my OB so the nurse could tell me that it's totally normal. BUT they told me to come in to be checked! So, I did -- and of course everything is fine. (I got to see the baby, soooo cute! not nearly as skeletal!) I was embarrassed, but my OB was super nice about it.

Okay -- I don't know if I've ever been to a real "chippery" -- what do I look for? I know what pubs look like (and how!). (sorry for the OT)

Yes, this is an awesome group. I find cultural attitudes about pregnancy slightly horrifying, mostly based on fear & guilt & shame (like I haven't had enough of that in my life!), rather than on science & research & reason. I say, STOP the madness! Drink that cup of coffee/tea/chocolate! Eat that delicious hotdog! Have the celebratory glass of champagne! Or don't -- who cares? Who's judging?


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> @Britt I don't think the name is out there at all. It's not_ common_ but it's pretty and simple. Also I noticed her initials will be PYM which would be a cute pet name for her! My mum and dad used to randomly call me Polly when I was little. My name is Lindsay :rofl:
> 
> And of course I have my Dragon!

ahh thanks DM :hugs: that is cute

and thanks ladies for all your kind words on the name, I dont think there is any going back now as DH is like "well we can put these blinds in Piper's room" so the name is set! :thumbup:

I couldnt agree more with you ladies and the opinionated people on this forum. There was a thread in second tri about spray tan and the poor woman who just asked the question was completely roasted by the gronola girls. They were even saying, "yeah I dont use hairspray and dont wear make up of course for the baby (like wearing lipstick is harming it lol) and I wont wear deodarant- I just make my own" I was so tempted to write, whats next ladies, stop shampooing your hair or using a bar of soap or wearing clothing in fear of harming the baby??!! :rofl:

Geeish, what is with these women, grow up!! I have a girlfriend that is also pregnant and she enjoys half a glass of wine here and there- I see nothing wrong with that and would never judge her. To each his own and my mom's generation did have a drink here and there in pregnancy and nothing happend! Actually my mom never breastfed with me or my sister and we turned out perfectly normal. And you are right Mercye who cares what someone else does?

I love hangin out with you ladies as well
:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

MrsF all you can do is your best. I had my expectations far too high when I had H. I was going to have an idyllic water birth and breast feed for a year. When I turned up to my first mother and baby group at 6 weeks with a section scar and a bottle, I felt like a complete failure. It's no wonder I was unwell with the pnd for so long. I have a different attitude now. I'm going to give everything my best shot. I'd like to bf for a bit longer than last time so i'll be thrilled if I make it to 6 weeks. If I can do longer then brilliant. If not then fuck it. I tried. I can't do any more than that. But I am not going to end up with debilitating anxiety and paranoia because someone else thinks i'm a bad mother. I'm a bloody great mother. My little boy is tall, strong, healthy and bright as a button. Therefore i am a bloody goddess, as are all of us and don't let anyone tell you different!


----------



## DragonMummy

And am loving the word chippery! We call it a chippy. It's basically a cheap and nasty takeaway/takeout where you go and get chips and battered fish and sausages and pies. Oh and mushy peas and gravy and for some reason pickled eggs... If you have them open, they give you little wooden forks to eat them with. And they're proper chunky slightly soggy chips. None of your skinny french fries. They have no place in a butty! Also you may hear people in the uk say they're having a fish supper. That's basically fish and chips. If you delve further north to the chippies of Scotland, they will literally batter and deep fry anything. From pizza to doner kebabs to mars bars to bananas. So wrong that it's right...


----------



## MrsF

Don;t forget the chip-shop curry sauce DM ;) today is supposed to be my healthy kickstart - but i wanna chip butty now:wacko: good job we don't have a local chippy.....

i agree DM, we are bloody goddesses. How awful that other people made you feel like a failure, it makes me so bloody angry. you sound like you know exactly what you're doing, and like a top mum to boot gal x x x britt - i can't believe what you read! how awful someone can't pose a question for advice and help without getting jumped on! What annoys me though is that some people justify their nasty responses by saying "well, that's my opinion" - 9 times out of 10 it isn't necessary cos the poor woman just wants help! not a lecture! if i want that, i'll ring my mother!!!

big love in this thread - except for the chippy debate ;) 

happy weekend my lovelies - the sun is finally shining oop norf and i can sit here with the windows open without literally freezing my nips off! :flower:

laters alligators x x x x


----------



## MrsF

mercy - pleased all is well hun - and don't feel silly. feeling so anxious about stuff is horrible at the best of times, even more so when we have such precious cargos on board :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

There are ways to disagree without pounding like a total cock though. Several people have told me they don't like my name choices or the changing bag I like. That's fine. Viva la difference and all that. But they were diplomatic. Like you say, there's a lot of arseholes on here that just want to stir crap up. I've been caught up a couple of times but I just ignore them now. No point in adding fuel to the fire. Best thing is if everyone just ignores them. That'll make 'em cross! As for moi, I got no sleep last night so i've been napping all morning. Hope I sleep tonight, am in work at 8! We're going out tonight to a lush thai restaurant in Guildford. I get to watch my husband, my cousin, his girlfriend who is a good friend, and all their mates get completely wasted. But we're in a lush restaurant so I don't care. Foooooood!


----------



## mercyme

MrsF said:


> Don;t forget the chip-shop curry sauce DM ;)
> 
> i agree DM, we are bloody goddesses. How awful that other people made you feel like a failure, it makes me so bloody angry. you sound like you know exactly what you're doing, and like a top mum to boot gal x x x britt - i can't believe what you read! how awful someone can't pose a question for advice and help without getting jumped on! What annoys me though is that some people justify their nasty responses by saying "well, that's my opinion" - 9 times out of 10 it isn't necessary cos the poor woman just wants help! not a lecture! if i want that, i'll ring my mother!!!

Have you noticed the bizarre things that send women into panic -- the questions they ask? Like Britt's example, the woman who worried about spray tan? I've seen terrified queries about licorice, carrots, tight pants, household cleaners, coffee, food cooked in wine/beer . . . All this fear is coming from somewhere -- it seems so wrong to me. 

Anyway, I'm grateful to have this thread, full of kind & sane women!

DM, enjoy your dinner. Feel free to talk about food anytime -- I love hearing descriptions! And I'm always fascinated by what people eat in other countries. On vacations (cruises, etc.), we take more pictures of our food than we do of ourselves or the sights.

Thanks for the kind words, MrsF! It's confusing to have symptoms that I haven't heard others talk about -- but I'm determined not to call my OB again unless I have massive pain or bleeding! 

Will check back later today -- after the gender scan!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

There's one woman who posts almost every day in preg club about something else innocuous that she's done to endanger her child. These people seem to spend their lives on bloody google. I on the other hand am using common sense, like you guys. The other one that bugs me is the ones where they're bleeding or having strange pains or baby's not moving and they say should I be worried. And you can tell them to call the hosp or mw til you go purple but they won't. They'll leave it til tomorrow. See how it goes. Why post then!


----------



## DillyC

mercyme said:


> Dilly, we're the same EDD (again!) -- tell me, does your uterus feel like it's got a rock in it? Actually, I wouldn't mind hearing from anyone! I keep reading about movements & flutters & bubbles . . . but my abdomen just feels heavy & sometimes it gets hard and feels like something's pressing from the inside out -- but that surely can't be the baby at 16 wks??

Hey lovely....yes we are back on track for the 27th!!!!!:happydance:

I do have a hard feeling, i think its a bit of bowel and fluid and baby...haha but in the last few days i have had a few popping sensations... so not sure if that baba or not???

I think it is different for everyone.... i guess by about week 20 we should all be feeling something..

I have eaten far too much food today!

Just got home from lovely lunch and OH has popped to the pub to watch the Rugby with a friend and he left me an invitation written in italian inviting me to an evening of dining and more tomorrow evening.... what a romantic.... I have no idea what it says so its all a bit of a surprise!!!


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies :flower:



mercyme said:


> MrsF said:
> 
> 
> Don;t forget the chip-shop curry sauce DM ;)
> 
> i agree DM, we are bloody goddesses. How awful that other people made you feel like a failure, it makes me so bloody angry. you sound like you know exactly what you're doing, and like a top mum to boot gal x x x britt - i can't believe what you read! how awful someone can't pose a question for advice and help without getting jumped on! What annoys me though is that some people justify their nasty responses by saying "well, that's my opinion" - 9 times out of 10 it isn't necessary cos the poor woman just wants help! not a lecture! if i want that, i'll ring my mother!!!
> 
> Have you noticed the bizarre things that send women into panic -- the questions they ask? Like Britt's example, the woman who worried about spray tan? I've seen terrified queries about licorice, carrots, tight pants, household cleaners, coffee, food cooked in wine/beer . . . All this fear is coming from somewhere -- it seems so wrong to me.
> 
> Anyway, I'm grateful to have this thread, full of kind & sane women!
> 
> DM, enjoy your dinner. Feel free to talk about food anytime -- I love hearing descriptions! And I'm always fascinated by what people eat in other countries. On vacations (cruises, etc.), we take more pictures of our food than we do of ourselves or the sights.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, MrsF! It's confusing to have symptoms that I haven't heard others talk about -- but I'm determined not to call my OB again unless I have massive pain or bleeding!
> 
> Will check back later today -- after the gender scan!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Oh my gosh Mercy good luck at the gender scan :thumbup: do you have any idea or guesses as to what you are having?



DillyC said:


> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> Dilly, we're the same EDD (again!) -- tell me, does your uterus feel like it's got a rock in it? Actually, I wouldn't mind hearing from anyone! I keep reading about movements & flutters & bubbles . . . but my abdomen just feels heavy & sometimes it gets hard and feels like something's pressing from the inside out -- but that surely can't be the baby at 16 wks??
> 
> Hey lovely....yes we are back on track for the 27th!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I do have a hard feeling, i think its a bit of bowel and fluid and baby...haha but in the last few days i have had a few popping sensations... so not sure if that baba or not???
> 
> I think it is different for everyone.... i guess by about week 20 we should all be feeling something..
> 
> I have eaten far too much food today!
> 
> Just got home from lovely lunch and OH has popped to the pub to watch the Rugby with a friend and he left me an invitation written in italian inviting me to an evening of dining and more tomorrow evening.... what a romantic.... I have no idea what it says so its all a bit of a surprise!!!Click to expand...

Dilly, popping sensations is baby :thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsF

ooo mercy - i must've missed that! sorry hun! cant wait to see which team you're on ! x x 

just a flying visit, am off out gigging. catch you preggo ladies in the morning ;) x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

yay can't wait for Mercy's update!

Dills that sounds like bubba to me :cloud9:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mercy - I'm picking girl for you. When do you find out?

You know what I find horrible? I've read posts where girls have gotten bad screening results for things like Down's and they're upset and scared and people have basically written things implying that these girls are horrible people for not looking past these results and being ok with anything that happens. I actually read a post where one girl suggested that amnios are done to encourage terminations. So much for support


----------



## mercyme

It's a :blue:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so excited! I really did want a boy. So did Paul, apparently, but he just didn't want to say it aloud. The tech announced the sex almost as soon as she put the u/s wand on my abdomen -- it was that obvious. And he kept spreading his legs everytime she moved the wand, it made her laugh -- not camera shy, that one. And we FINALLY got some cute pics where his face/head looks round & baby-like. Super cute. The tech said the head was measuring at 17+3 (one week ahead)...I'm not quite sure what to make of that.


----------



## Britt11

oh congrats Mercy on your baby boy!!!!! how lovely :thumbup::thumbup:
I love how he was showing off his goods, my girl wasnt shy either :haha:

Girls, I am off to Toronto for a few days for work so may not be on as much
talk soon
:hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

Just checking in, still at mums so can't reply to all, only to say my chip nutty wasn't actually that great!!!!!!! Chips were dry, yuk! Sorry fir starting the debate lol.

Mercy, you're s cheater!!!!!! Now I want a private scan! Boo hoo! Congrats on it being a boy though, eeek i'm soooo excited!!!


----------



## mercyme

MrsG, yes, I'm a total cheater! :haha::haha: Really, I could've waited for the 28th, that level 3 u/s with the genetic team -- BUT... Paul can't make it b/c of work, and he couldn't make the last, regular u/s. So, I thought this would be a nice treat for him (& I'm always happy to see the bub). It was so worth it -- Paul was so overwhelmed and happy! And it's amazing to see the :baby: just squirming around in there.


----------



## MrsF

:happydance::happydance: many congrats mercy! Another boy on the thread!! it's insane when you see the budlings squirming around - feels so surreal!!! x x 

mrs-g - i am truely gutted your chipp butty wasn't what it was cracked up to be :( next time, it'll hit the spot ;) x x 

britt - see you when you get back - take it easy x x 

dilly - you spoilt lady! How exciting! enjoy your fine dining this evening, and do update in the morning!!

hope everyone's chillaxin nicely, boo for the weekend being nearly over....

much love x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

oh congrats on team :blue: mercy - little boys are lovely! :cloud9:

As for your measurements, I wouldn't pay too much notice of them, they all have spurts at different times. I was always measuring big (scans and bumps) and was told I was going to have a big baby. So imagine my surprise when they brought me round from the anaesthetic and handed me a shaved baby rhesus monkey! I was expecting a tiny buddha!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats Mercy! I was 2 for 2. Now I'm 2 for 3. I can't remember if you mentioned thoughts on names. What are you thinking?


----------



## DragonMummy

afm - was supposed to be working 8-5 today but my spd kicked in majorly last night (boo!!!) and by 0500 I was getting the hint that sleep wasn't exactly going to happen so had to call in sick. I bloody hate being off as I'm not ILL. But an hour and a half's sleep just wasn't gonna cut it! I have had a pelvic brace on today which helps but the velcro itches like hell so have taken it off for a bit. Grrr!!!

Oh well - one more sleep til we see Tiger!!! 


:pink: or :blue: .....


----------



## mercyme

DM, that was a hilarious description of your baby :haha:
What's SPD? Looking forward to hearing about your scan tomorrow!

maxxi, we're thinking Cannon, maybe Raleigh. Are those too weird? I had a great girl's name (Eleanor), but wanted a boy, for which I have no strong name desires. Oh, and we're telling NO ONE what we're even considering for a name -- they'll know when he pops out!!


----------



## DragonMummy

spd also known as pgp - basically your pelvis softens while youre pregnant so it can be more flexible for birth. sometimes it softens too much and it all grinds together causing sharp lowe back pains. it is extremely joyfull.... :dohh:

And as for my shaved baby rhesus monkey - I think you'll find the description accurate.... :rofl:

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/Hessoootiny2daysold.jpg

Although at the time I thought there was no more beautiful child in the whole wide world. My dad said he looked like a skinned rabbit! :haha:


----------



## DillyC

Oh Mercy HUGE congrats on finding out you are having a boy!!! Wish they would make up their mind for your EDD tho!!!

Thanks girls...how exciting that it is LO that i can feel..... baba is poppping away as i type... haha!!!

Have a good work trip Britt.... see you when you get back.

DM I think he's gorgeous! Good luck for the scan tomorrow.

Thanks MrsF... just sitting and waiting to see what OH has planned... will let you know!


Hope everyone is having a good weekend xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and while I'm in a sharing mood, my 20 week bump.... and I thought I was smiling so no idea why I look so cross!

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01401.jpg

Thanks Dills. He was such a lovely little baby. He's still a lovely little thing actually. Still my baby!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Thanks for your advice on my pains ladies, feeling much more settled now and learning to just ignore them a bit more and not stress.

Britt - I really wish my boobs had changed! I call it Sod's Law that I am a typical british pear (small boobs, big bum) and now that I am pregnant, the boobs have stayed the same size and the ass has got bigger!!! Enjoy your work trip, see you soon!

maxxi - I am really tired all the time! At the moment I have a nap when i get in from work and that keeps me going til about 10 when I crash! poor you with your cervix, I'm not sure what that will mean for you for bedrest to be honest but hope you can keep going a bit past 28 weeks.

awwww Mercy, congrats on a little boy!!! How lovely that everyone seems to be getting what they wish for! Have lots of fun now choosing names!

DM - have fun at your scan today, cant wait to hear the results! 

All the forum talk did make me giggle a little. I am staying out of first tri these days as it is all scare stories and just makes me more nervous than I already am! I am considering wearing only hemp clothes, drinking triple filtered water and eating nuts and berries gathered from hedgerows for the rest of my pregnancy though - just to be on the safe side yanno??!


----------



## rachelle1975

:wave: ladies

Hope you have all had a wonderful weekend.

Mercy - HUGE congras on *team blue*... wonderful news! 

I have my scan later in the week and feel very nervous - nothing feels very real at the moment. Did you guys feel like that before your first scan? I did my CB Digi at the weekend and got a 3+ in less than a minute but i'm just worrying (probably uncessarily).

Hope you all get spoilt rotten since it's Valentines! :dust:


----------



## mrssunshine78

mercy congratulations on your scan :happydance:

rachelle congrats on 6 weeks!! :happydance: I'm feeling really nervous for tomorrow, i'm just so scared they're gonna tell me no hb or no baby at all, can't wait to get today out of the way!!

hope evertone had a good wknd


----------



## rachelle1975

Best of luck for tomorrow sunshine... now lets have a bet... 1 or 2?! :wohoo:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Thanks! I think there'll be one lol


----------



## ahbon

mercy congrats on a boy :hugs:

chip butty....... hmmmmm now I've read all that I really want one! Had a crisp (wotsit) butty last night :thumbup: 

who's up for what next I can hardly keep up!


----------



## zeezee

Hi All - I hope everyone is doing really well? I spoke waaaaayyyy too soon about feeling good, I feel really bad about complaining about pregnancy given how much effort its taken each and every one of us to get here, but this pregnancy has been so so hard. I am still throwing up every day and the nausea is overwhelming. I can't take the wonder drug zofran because it gives me wicked constipation (think hosptial and tubes up places you don't want them bad). I have dislocated ribs, and now a dislocated SI joint - I am so scared I am going to lose my job - I have to teach today and I can't even stand up straight! Anyways, its off to the physio for me now and hopefully he can help a bit.

Sorry about the whine, just needed to vent.

Z
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

we're team pink. am at work so more later but she's perfect :cloud9:


----------



## rachelle1975

:yipee: Dragon Mummy! Lovely news... oooh imagine the shopping trips! :dust:

Zee... you poor thing, think you can have a well deserved rant. Sounds agonising!


----------



## ahbon

DragonMummy - awww congrats on team pink :)

zee - sorry you're feeling so bad, sounds right nasty - is there anything they can do to help? :(


----------



## mercyme

DM, congratulations on your tiny pink star! :cloud9: That's super sweet. What a lovely Valentine's day present!

zee, complain anytime! what dreadful symptoms, sounds painful.

British pear! :haha::haha: That's hilarious, MarsMaiden!

Okay, ahbon, you need to tell me what a crisp butty is! (I know crisps = chips & chips = fries, but a crisp butty?!)


----------



## rachelle1975

crisp sandwich... my sister was always partial to crisps in her sandwich with cheese and salad cream!! :sick:


----------



## DillyC

OH wonderful news DM.... so happy for you a little Tigeress!!!

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Sunshine... I remember that feeling excitement mixed with anxiety.... will be thinking of you x

ZeeZee sorry to hear you are having such a rough time.... oh please do rant away.... I do hope things get better for you

xx


----------



## ahbon

mercyme - a crisp butty is a couple of slices of bread buttered then you open a packet of crisps (yeah chips in america) and put them on one slice then put the other slice on the top...... it's great with cheese or salt and vinegar crisps :)


----------



## maxxiandniko

DM - congrats! Did you think of names? And your little newnorn Harry was so cute. I'm sure he still is.

Mercy - those names are different, not weird. My husband's family lives in North Carolina so that's the first thing I think of when I hear Raleigh (and not good connotations mind you!) but I like that name the best. I wouldn't tell anyone either. Everyone will have their two cents to give you.

Sunshine and Rachel - I expect to be told every scan that something is wrong. I know you'll feel very relieved after those first scans though.

Mars - Sometimes I think I go through part of the day half asleep. It can get me depressed sometimes too :nope:

Zee - please keep complaining. I'm tired of being the only one who complains. I don't think people are listening anymore either. And even though it took you (and all of us) a long time to get to where we are if it sucks it sucks!

I may be next. My amnio is a week from Wednesday and they'll be telling me what I'm having when the test results come back. I think the first results come back within two to three days. If anyone else is going before let me know.


----------



## DragonMummy

Maxxi we like Sophie or Poppy I think. I will give DH a full on assault for names later!


----------



## mercyme

maxxiandniko said:


> Mercy - those names are different, not weird. My husband's family lives in North Carolina so that's the first thing I think of when I hear Raleigh (and not good connotations mind you!) but I like that name the best. I wouldn't tell anyone either. Everyone will have their two cents to give you.

Thanks, maxxi. Actually, Raleigh is where we used to live & where my family still lives. It's where we met. So, there's that. Also, Sir Walter Raleigh is awesome -- he brought the potato to Ireland! and he led a thrilling, adventerous life (although a sticky end)! 

Hope the amnio results are fine. If my quad screen comes back worrisome, then I'll get an amnio, too. I just want to be prepared.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Dragon - like both those names.

Mercy - my first set of screening results came back ok but I'm still strongly encouraged to get the amnio. I'll be gald when it's over that's for sure.


----------



## mrssunshine78

Congrats on baby girl dragonmum lovely names too

Zee u sound like you're having a pretty awful pregnancy, maybe I should stop wishing morning sickness on myself!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Am home now. And here is my little Tiger

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01404.jpg

Her lovely little profile - just like her big brother

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01403.jpg


And my favourite - her tiny footprint :D

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01405.jpg


----------



## MrsF

Many congratulations DM :happydance::happydance::happydance:!!! And you brought the balance back - 2 a piece!! x x x and what a beautiful photo of you and Harry-the-monkey-rabbit ;) he looks adorable hun! 

Zee - :hugs: feel free to come and rant anytime hun - i think we all totally understand the guilt thing when we are having a rough time but then think of how long it's taken :hugs: no-one judges you in here hun. I do hope you feel more chipper soon. Have I read right that you're a teacher? The school can't sack you hun, as all pregnancy related stuff can't go down as sick. The only thing they could do (and they might not even do this) is ask you to go on mat leave a wee bit early. I hope that hasn't caused you worry or anxiety, but i wanted to reassure you that they legally can't sack you. If you're worried, speak to your union rep, or go straight to union office if it's easier. bless you hun, thinking of you x x x 

eek - i forgotten where i got up to!!!

Mars - lol! i have the opposite problem, huge BB's but no bum, and now my bb's are even bigger (didn't think it was possible) and still no butt - i look like (tries to think of a fruit to continue the theme) an upside down avocado....

hi abhon and mrs s - haven't seen you for a while, hope you're both well x x x

well, another one born every minute tonight - will be relieved when it's over - i just can't turn it off when it's on - still going through the desensitisation process!!!

much love senoras, x x x x


----------



## MrsF

gorgeous scan piccies DM!!! loving the foot!!! x x x


----------



## MrsF

zeezee - please forgive me, i've just realised you're in the states - ignore what i've written, i'm guessing your school laws are slightly different to ours over here, so sorry hun if i offended or worried you hun. I still can't see them legally being allowed to sack you for pregnancy related things bud. is there anyone you can chat too about it to help put your mind at ease? x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh my god, I've missed so much!

Congrats on team pink DM. One of each, that's a nice balance and I love the name poppy!

Good luck on your early scans, I thought I was making it all up! Still thinking that now actually, just hope baby is still there otherwise I am very fat.

I still can't feel anything, not too sure if I'm worried or not, trying not, according to my ivf dates I was only 16 weeks yesterday so still early days I suppose.

Off to work now x have a good day everyone x


----------



## MarsMaiden

oh dammit! I type out a whole response and then lose it?? OK the quick version is:

Good luck for your scan today MrsS, look forward to hearing your news later!

Congrats on team pink DM, how lovely that Harry gets a little sister. The footprint pic made me totally melt!

Zee - so sorry you're feeling so rough hon, hope you feel better soon and that work are understanding

Waves and hugs for anyone I've missed!

I'm off for my first midwife appointment at lunchtime so gathering together my list of questions. not expecting too much but it will just be nice to do something baby related!


----------



## ahbon

DragonMummy - fab pic of your little one and the scan pics are great! :hugs: Poppy is my mum's nickname, I think it's a lovely name! You look a lot younger than I'd imagined you too - how old are you? 

MrsF - yeah sorry all well here - hubby still so frightened of everything going wrong whilst I'm trying to stay calm and keep positive :) My mum said I'm starting to get that pregnant shaped belly - which is nice after her comment at 12wks of 'wow look at the belly on you!' remark!

zee - hope you are feeling better today :hugs:

MrsG - I thought you couldn't feel anything (i.e. kicks) until about 18-20wks. We are meant to be able to feel 'flutters' from about 10wks onwards but most don't recognise this unless they've felt it before from what I've read. I've not felt anything but I bought a doppler to listen occasionally (although can't tell which one I'm hearing).

MarsMaiden - hope your appointment with the midwife goes ok - should be mostly filling out forms and checking your medical history if it's anything like mine - mainly was nice to meet her to know there is a contact person in case of worry. Ours then booked our next appointment for 16wks as they then try and listen to the heartbeats - our is on the same day as our 16wk scan so we'll have seen the little ones in the morning anyway :happydance:

maxxiandniko - just heard from one lady here in the uk, few years older than me, had her nuchal measurements on the twins (which were 1.4 and 1.8mm) at 1 in 1000 on each twin. Also she wasn't adviced to do a amnio as considered low risk. Try not to worry too much :hugs:

Mercy - I like the names Cannon and Rayleigh, not heard of them before. My grandad lived in Rayleigh in Essex.

:hugs: to all - off to nibble now as starting to feel sick again already :growlmad:


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks, ahbon! I'm 30, almost 31. I find taking on a layer of chub to the face irons out the wrinkles :rofl:


----------



## DillyC

Helloo all...

Just had my 16w Midwife appt... all good....got to hear baba nice and loud on the doppler...so cool!

All good, I did have a nosebleed this morning which is apparently normal, everything else seems ok, so next step the 20w scan!

Hope everyone is well...

Hope midwife appt goes well Mars, they spent around an hour with me at my first appt and went through loads.... 

Good luck with the scan Sunshine.

I braved OBEM last night MrsF... not sure if it was a good or bad decision, am sure one of the midwives looked liked she was smirking at all the comments!!!!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Yay - glad mw appointment went well Dilly and that you got to hear baby!

My appointment was yawnsville!! masses of form filling and she took some blood tests. AS you say ahbon, nice to meet her at least and she is referring me now to the consultant for the twins and I have to just wait now for my date for 12 weeks scan. have to have all the antenatal screening again despite having it all before the fertility tx - this will be my second HIV and I think my third or fourth chlamydia test - the lab techs are gonna think either im incredibly promiscuous or incredibly stupid!! :p


----------



## Mrs-G

Yeah ha ha mars, I think I've argued with the fertility clinic and midwife over testing, what a waste of bloody Nhs money, I have an HIV test prior to tx in October and they make you have another one 2 months later!!!! Are they stupid or what? I've nit touched a drop of alcohol (or had sex at that point!) yet they think we're sleeping around having unprotected sex!!! It made me quite mad!

Dilly did you say you were feeling flutters? I want to feel my baby so much!!! All this waiting! I'm not bothered about birth though, quite happy to be pregnant and enjoy, I already feel the connection but without dirty nappies and sleepless nights, I'm more than happy to wait 5 months for that, I just want to have a bigger bump and feel some movement, oh well, just 3 more weeks to wait. X


----------



## DillyC

Mrs-G said:


> Dilly did you say you were feeling flutters? I want to feel my baby so much!!! All this waiting! I'm not bothered about birth though, quite happy to be pregnant and enjoy, I already feel the connection but without dirty vapours and sleepless nights, I'm more than happy to wait 5 months for that, I just want to have a bigger bump and feel some movement, oh well, just 3 more weeks to wait. X

I am.... It is hard to describe them, but happening every day since about a week ago, like a flicking/ popping sensation almost on my knicker line.... I wasn't sure at first but its happening a few times every day and getting stronger... I have to say it always makes me smile..... when ever i feel it i chat to Baba... things like...oooh hello..... yes i can feel you in there!!!! 

I am sure it won't be long for you now xxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsG - I'm a week behind you and I haven't felt a thing. Not even anything that I could trick myself into thinking is a flutter. They say with twins too that you should feel things earlier but no such luck.


----------



## Mrs-G

My belly was rumbling a lot this morning, does that count?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mrs-G said:


> My belly was rumbling a lot this morning, does that count?

I say yes. That doesn't even happen to me. If it's rumbling I'm hungry and nothing more than that.


----------



## mercyme

LOL, MrsG :haha:
I *think* I'm feeling flutters & little bumps -- but since I don't know what it's supposed to feel like, I can't be sure.

Baby's an onion today! :happydance:


----------



## ahbon

I'm definately not feeling anything down there other than stretching pains and wind haha


----------



## Britt11

hey girls,
I'm back....!!:happydance: what a grueling trip and I was so sick the entire time with this really bad cold. Very happy to be back to say the least.
Anyway, I did write a post while I was gone but stupid BNB had problems with their site and it kicked me off.
I have to make this short because I am so exhausted, sorry cant remember everything I read but I know DM is team pink :happydance::happydance:
oh my gosh, I cant believe we are due the same day and having girl babies...we are definite bump buddies :hugs:
I love both names Sophie and Poppy
I will tell you ladies a story when I have more energy about the name we have for our girl, its a good one :winkwink:

also LO was very active yesterday and I got to even monitor her on one of our fetal monitors, it detected her fetal movement, tons of lines...very active little baby, we only did it for less than 5 minutes because she literally kicked my tummy so hard where the u/s was lol... She hates u/s, she definitely has a personality already :rofl:

hope you ladies are doing well, everyone is so far along now :hugs:
I felt intermittent movement as early as 14 weeks but sometimes I wouldnt feel movement for 4 or 5 days in between. Now I feel daily movement but yesterday she was 10 times more active than today

:hugs:


----------



## MarsMaiden

mrssunshine - Haven't heard back from you yet! How was your scan?

I have suddenly exploded this morning. Have been really conscious of my uterus in my belly the last few days, can really feel it when I lay on my side at night and this morning I woke up and just couldnt believe the size of my belly! It's bigger than it normally is by the end of the day and I really struggled to do my trousers up! I'm only 11 weeks - I'm gonna be hugeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Britt11

MarsMaiden said:


> mrssunshine - Haven't heard back from you yet! How was your scan?
> 
> I have suddenly exploded this morning. Have been really conscious of my uterus in my belly the last few days, can really feel it when I lay on my side at night and this morning I woke up and just couldnt believe the size of my belly! It's bigger than it normally is by the end of the day and I really struggled to do my trousers up! I'm only 11 weeks - I'm gonna be hugeeeeeee!!!!

you are having twinnies hon, you are going to get big but it will be so cute :hugs:
I was very bloated and big at 11/12 weeks than I actually got smaller until about 15 or 16 weeks- I think because your hormones decrease after 12 weeks when the placenta takes over. It freaked me out at first.
how is everyone today?

DM we are bananas today!!! :happydance:
off for my 4 week check up, lets see how much weight I have gained :haha:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Wasn't good news I'm afraid, sac was only right size for 5 wks, there was no heartbeat and no fetal pole. Have to go again next Tuesday but looks like it's all over for me :cry::cry:


----------



## Britt11

oh no Mrs S, :cry: I had no idea, I am devestated for you.
how far along are you?
they wouldnt do a scan for me until I was almost 7 weeks because they said it can take awhile for the HR to show up and they dont like to cause stress unnecessarily.
praying bubs pulls through :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

I should have been 7 wks tomorrow just feeling so sad


----------



## rachelle1975

Big :hugs: Mrs S xxx

:wave: ladies... Scan today (6+3) and we have our own little alien invasion going on... 1 lovely little bambino and a bright flickering heartbeat. Feel relieved and thrilled... oh and a tad out of pocket, boy do they charge for the scans at The Lister!! We have another private scan booked for 9 weeks and we are seeing our GP Tuesday to register the birth!

Those of you in the UK, when you register what do they do and how long did it take to get a date for your 12 week scan?

Big hugs... i'm off to float on :cloud9:


----------



## MrsF

just a flying visit for me ladies - wanted to say hello!!!

MrsS :hugs: i am so so sorry to hear your news hun. Will be thinking of you over the weekend, and do let us know about tuesday. Much much love x x x x 

ladies, i'll drop back in on sat to catch up properly - so tired and still got the washing to unload - if i don't do it now, i'm going to work naked tomorrow :wacko: then i must :sleep:

much love x x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsSunshine - I hope hope hope that next Tuesday brings you different news.


----------



## ahbon

Mrs S so sorry you had this today - hopefully Tuesday will bring better news x


----------



## mercyme

Mrssunshine, so sorry to hear your news. :hugs: The same thing happened to me last time -- I should've been 7 wks & the sac measured at 5. It's sad. :cry:


----------



## Mrs-G

Yeah mercy an onion!!!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs sunshine, I'm sorry Hun, fingers crossed for Tuesday x


----------



## Mrs-G

I've been feeling a bit achy today, back, ribs and down below! Hope everythings ok, felt a little period crampy I think, might just be being paranoid! I might hire a Doppler for a month, just for reassurance before scan!

Every ones been commenting on my bump!!! My boobs are really sore too, think I must be going through a growth spurt!!!!

Hope everyone else is feeling ok.


----------



## DragonMummy

oh am so sorry mrsS xxxxxx


Rach when you go to GP they shold refer you to MW straight away. From there it seems to vary by hospital. My scans were all booked through EPU (nobody believed me that I was preg as my CD21 came back as no ovulation :dohh: so I had to have an early scan with EPU) but either your GP will refer you and you'll get a booking letter, your MW will refer you, ditto the letter, or you will be told to ring up at X weeks and book it. I would write down any questions you might have for your MW booking appointment - mine was over an hour and she was very informative. x


----------



## rachelle1975

Thanks DM.... no clue what to ask at all as it's so new to me!!

I've got my discharge paperwork from The Lister & confirmation of my scan results but they are going to do another scan on 2 weeks which I'm looking forward to. Feel very relieved, after m/c last September I was scared IVF would never work x


----------



## DragonMummy

I know what you mean - I was so sure it was never going to happen again and the first tri is soooo much scarier when youre in that position. When I had H, although we'd been off the pill for 3 years it didn't occur to me that anything was wrong as we weren't trying so it never occurred that we could MC or how wretchedly common it is. This time the first 10 weeks of knowing were spent in utter panic and fear. I tried to relax about it because lets face it, if it's going to happen then it's going to happen, but still, it was sodding terrifying.


----------



## rachelle1975

Exactly... First scan is a huge hurdle & the odds of me m/c have dropped so roll on the next scan!!!

The thought of MW scare me... hattie jaques springs to mind :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

I was worried as mine with H was a very stern, austere woman who although lovely, was a bit of a spinster and didn't really have people skills. But mine now (Amelia) is just gorgeous. She's very kind, knowledgable and capable. I liked her immediately. And she was really good with Harry too which is obviously very important, told him everything she's doing and why.


----------



## rachelle1975

I have the same MW group as Dilly which'll be nice :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

ooh you two are really local then? that's nice. i've got a few local buds from TTC which is great. Nice to have someone to meet up with that knows the history iykwim.


----------



## rachelle1975

Yep we were both at the same clinic, meet up quite a bit for coffee, dinner & pram stroking!! She's lovely & so is her DH x


----------



## Mrs-G

Erm I may have felt something, but not on my knicker line, higher up by my belly button, but who knows, it could have been wind or tummy rumbles!


----------



## mercyme

Yay, MrsG!! :happydance:

I'm sure now that I'm feeling the baby -- it's the same kind of feeling, nearly everyday, in the same general area. I'm so happy! :happydance: Wiggle & giggle, Mr. Onion!!!


----------



## MarsMaiden

MrsS, I'm so so sorry hon. hoping and praying that Tuesday brings you some better news *loads of hugs*

Britt - thanks hon! Really hoping that maybe it will ease off for a bit, I love the idea of having a bump, just not yet!

Rachelle - that's great news on your scan *hugs*

Yay for everyone feeling their bubs wriggling around!

and a big TGIF!! I am sooooooo tired! Just want to go home and sleep the weekend! Altho having a new bathroom fitted at the moment so no running water upstairs and no flushing loo!


----------



## DillyC

rachelle1975 said:


> Yep we were both at the same clinic, meet up quite a bit for coffee, dinner & pram stroking!! She's lovely & so is her DH x

Ahhhh thanks gorgeous!!!!!:kiss:


----------



## rachelle1975

I just knew you'd read it chick :rofl:


----------



## DillyC

So sorry to hear your news Sunshine, I only hope they have different news next week...I will be thinking of you xx

Congrats Rachelle...even though I have said it a hundred times I will say it again!!

Yay girls....so excited you are all feeling the bubs....isn't it amazing.... I get it a few times a day and getting a bit stronger, usually if I lean over... its like Baba is saying.. OI give me some space in here!!!

Oh no Mars....what are you going to do without a loo!!! Have you got friendly neighbours?

Mercy happy onion week... I read in a book that our babies will fit into our outstretched hand at 17 weeks....

Hello to all you other gorgeous peeps.... have a fab weekend x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi everyone! Continuing to be horriblly tired. Yesterday I went to my ob, heard the heartbeats and had the second part of my screening (confusing because the perinatalogist had me make an appt with him to do the second part but my ob wanted to do it). My blood pressure was 130/90 :nope: I wasn't feeling ok on the way to the doctor so when they told me what the numbers were I wasn't surprised. I'm usually 100-110/70-80. Today I still have a headche so I'm thinking the pressure still's up but not as bad as yesterday. I'm too old for this I guess!!

Mars - I exploded and fit into barely anything anymore.

Sorry no more personals. Will try later!


----------



## DragonMummy

Max the tiredness should lift a bit in second tri. I was expecting some sort of miracle at 13 weeks but I did start to feel better about 16-17 weeks. Am still tired but I can get through the day without nodding off like some mad narcoleptic....


----------



## mercyme

GAHHHHHHHHHH!!

I went for a quick visit -- and as I was checking out, I noticed on the form (has a hundred codes, doctor marks the applicable ones for that visit) that the doctor marked the "Elderly Primigravida" box!!!!!

I'm an elderly pregnant woman. 

ELDERLY!!! :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Dragon - I hope so. The twin thing may screw me though.

Mercy - I feel elderly :nope:


----------



## DragonMummy

Mercy mine is marked "view restricted due to high BMI" so you're elderly, I'm obstructively obese :rofl:


----------



## rachelle1975

Oooh how exciting... i shall too be getting an obese option! Hurrah! i feel like i'm in a special club :haha:

xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

what, "lardy mummies"? :haha:


----------



## rachelle1975

Ah yes... but lardy mummies sounds much better than just 'lardy' :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

bloody right!


----------



## mercyme

Weight goes up & down -- age just keeps going up! :winkwink:

maxxi, hope you get a burst of energy soon! In the meantime, no point in denying the nap -- I use every opportunity for one.


----------



## Mrs-G

You ladies are funny, I'm feeling a bit lardy too!!!

My oh has gone away for the weekend so I'm home alone. I'm not trustworthy though, as I was getting out of the car I swung my very heavy work bag into my tummy :-( 

I hope I've not hurt baby, I'm sure though baby is still located below my belly button and I banged just below my boobs, kinda where my sternum is, but I'm still a bit stressed about it and wish oh was here!

Oh well 17 weeks today, 1 more week till my holiday and three weeks today till my scan.

Still not sure on the movement side, more not feeling it than feeling it!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mrs-G said:


> You ladies are funny, I'm feeling a bit lardy too!!!
> 
> My oh has gone away for the weekend so I'm home alone. I'm not trustworthy though, as I was getting out of the car I swung my very heavy work bag into my tummy :-(
> 
> I hope I've not hurt baby, I'm sure though baby is still located below my belly button and I banged just below my boobs, kinda where my sternum is, but I'm still a bit stressed about it and wish oh was here!
> 
> Oh well 17 weeks today, 1 more week till my holiday and three weeks today till my scan.
> 
> Still not sure on the movement side, more not feeling it than feeling it!

Don't stress. I hit my bump with the car door. I'm not feeling anything either but I heard the hearts yesterday so I'm going to assume all is ok.


----------



## DragonMummy

its in a huge bag of water - very well protected, don't worry :hugs:


----------



## ahbon

maxxi - hope you feel better soon - I'm still completely cream crackered by about 4pm and I don't work so I think these little so and so's are taking all our energy! 

DragonMummy - wot planet are they on? You did not look big in your pic! 

mercy - I'm 40 now (just got preg before my 40th!) so I'm classed as old but no one has put it down anywhere yet..........if they did they'd have to put old and fat mum to be! 

Mrs G - have a great w/e having control of the remote! haha

gotta do a big clean up today (and go buying xmas pressies we hadn't done yet! haha) got mother, sis in law and nephews coming over tomorrow and I've done nowt but sit on my backside for three months......didn't see them at Xmas as couldn't go down to London (still can't face it).......... hubby taken day off work (self employed but he needs a break he's been working so hard) so no lazing around watching tele today.... 

ok it's only been 2hrs from breaky and I'm nauseous again.... :(


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl - thanks ahbon but am humungous! been in mat clothes since 8 weeks. Due to the (sodding b'stard poxy) PCOS i put all my weight on on my tummy so when i am pregnant i show very quickly. Tummy seems to have filled out mostly now though - the extremely sexy droopy tummy apron at the bottom of my bump seems to have tightened up somewhat. Thank christ. looked like i had a belly scrotum :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

hi ladies, I finally have 1 day off but have to work tomorrow, I am going to enjoy it.
The elderlygravida is such a lovely term reserved for women who are having their first baby over the age of 35 :wacko: dont worry I am getting close to there too, but refuse to think of myself as old
DM- you look fabulous honey, it looks all bump to me

how is everyone doing?
my little kitten was kicking up a storm last night and also at 3am :winkwink:
so I got a copy of my 19 week u/s report and baby is still measuring 6 days ahead, lol!!! what a little tubby :haha: so by that I would be over 22 weeks now. Her legs are in the 97th percentile, love it- no wonder I feel the kicks good now

anyway have a great day everyone


----------



## Mrs-G

Ahbon - an afternoon of come dine with me!!!! Bliss

Oh dear, I just read a thread in 2nd Tri which said asos has a sale on so I've just spent £100 on maternity dresses (I need one for w wedding in March), I've ended up buing about 6, gonna try them on though and probably return 5!!!! Worth a look though, really cheap!!!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh and I just read my emails and my first order which crashed actually went through so I've actually spent £200!!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh shite! Cancel cancel!!


----------



## Mrs-G

The second time I ordered one of the dresses was no longer available so I picked another one. I'll just return them all the day after they come, it's free returns, Luckily!!!!!

I've been obsessed with online browsing this weekend, I really want to buy some stuff, Mams & Papas Barnaby Button's nursery range is half price and there is a half price car seat in argos which goes with the pram system I like, oh I wish I was allowed to shop!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yes i've only just had the green light. Oh boy am I making the most of it...


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi to everyone! Broke down and bought maternity clothes yesterday. Sometimes my belly feels really sore like I did too many crunches. I put on the maternity jeans and it seemed to help. I woke up feeling sore again though but because I slept on the couch. My husband was throwing up all night from a stomach virus and so to give him space and make sure the younger dog didn't bother him, Maxxi and I slept on the couch. Not comfortable at all. Thankfully he's feeling better and is able to hold food down. Does anyone else get sore like that? I rested today and feel much better.


----------



## mercyme

Trying to see if these pictures will upload -- never tried this before.

Here's my bump (last week). And here's our little guy!
 



Attached Files:







100_2417.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8









img069.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mercyme

Oh, they turned out a bit smaller than I expected. You probably can't see it real well.


----------



## DragonMummy

oh VERY cute pictures Mercy - lovely bump! x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Very cute pics and bump Mercy! I think I'm as big as you if not a little bigger and I'm not as far along as you. I'm going to be huge


----------



## DragonMummy

just made me another purchase....

oooooh....

sod it, i needed cheering up and there was money burning a hole in my bank account!


----------



## mercyme

DragonMummy said:


> just made me another purchase....
> 
> oooooh....
> 
> sod it, i needed cheering up and there was money burning a hole in my bank account!

That's adorable!

Well, maxxi, you are having twins, after all . . . :happydance:
Plus, I'm bigger this week.


----------



## Britt11

great bump pics Mercy!! :thumbup: you look great

DM-love the new diaper bag, I want one!

hope you ladies are well, I have been swamped with work and exhausted when I get home. I try to read as much as I can on bnb just havent been posting as much but I am sure I will slow down soon

:hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

DM lovely bag - they sell the range in John Lewis and i want the cupcake one with 'Yummy Mummy' on it :rofl:


----------



## DillyC

Oooh love the bag DM....cute

Ahh Mercy.... pretty much the same size as you... which is good cos we have the same EDD!!! Will try and post a compare pic later!

OOOhh woke up at 3am and couldn't get back to sleep am feeling cream crackered now!!!!


----------



## ahbon

Mercy - fab bump pic and lovely scan! 

I've had it pointed out that I'm now starting to show when wearing certain clothes - although I just think my covering of fat is being pushed forward a bit! Don't dare post a pic!

Hope all are fine :) Had consultant yesterday for thyroid stuff and all well - needed medicine upping as was so tired :) Can't wait for scan next monday :)


----------



## DragonMummy

ahbon most of my bump is cake :rofl:


----------



## raf-wife

hi ladies, i really hope you dont mind me gate crashing but i tested today 8dpt/11dpo on a frer after vowing not to test early and its completely negative not even a hint of a line, its got me so down and ive lost all pma, did any of you test neg before your bfp i have posted a thread on assisted conception but have no replies yet, if this happened to any of you would you mind popping by it and replying, sorry again but im going crazy:hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Lottie!!!! It wasn't FMU Hun so any HCG would have been so diluted. Seriously do not stress, take a deep breath & give it a go tomorrow xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Ps if you google there are lots of girls who got a bfn before a BFP & I honestly think 3 vs 5 dat transfer could make a difference. It's only just implanting & remember that you are you, nobody will have the exact same symptoms or results :hugs: xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Have updated my journal, I'm still in limbo and have no answers :cry:


----------



## ahbon

lottie - I had a negative on a clear blue digital on 6dp5dt (11dpo) then a faint line that got darker and darker on a First Response Early from 7dp5dt (12dpo). Always done on first morning urine though as this will have the most hcg. Good luck! x


----------



## mercyme

I had a ghost of a line at 7dp5dt -- and it got stronger at days 8 & 9.
Wishing you lots of luck! :flower:


----------



## DillyC

Lottie...I tested every day from 5d post 3 day transfer... haha crazy i know... neg until 8d post 3 day transfer....very faint on a frer, but also did a clearblue digi on the same day...a few hours later and got a Pregnant 1-2 weeks! Did you have a 3 or 5 day transfer? unfortunately we all have different stories.... I know a few people who literally didn't get a positive until their OTD.

Please keep up the PMA...it is hard but keep those possie vibes heading towards your embies xxx and i always tested first urine of the morning, or 4 hrs held in!!!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Hello all

Fingers crossed RAF wife, I didn't test till OTD which was really late and got strong bfp so can't really help you, sorry.

Sunshine, sorry you're still in limbo!

I gave in and went to midwife today and I heard heartbeat again so stress over! I've also hired a Doppler! Should be here by thursday.

Mercy, my bump feels huge but not too sure it is, sometimes I look really pregnant according to my work colleagues!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi everyone!

Ahbon - I'm totally showing. I had to buy clothes over the weekend but for whatever reason I did not buy any tops which was a mistake. I'll have to go back for those.

MrsSunshine - It's torture isn't it? The good thing is that the sac grew and there's a yolk sac. Maybe just maybe...

Raf - I specifically didn't test early because a negative at 11 dpo or 12 or 13 may change and I knew that I'd be too emotional to remind myself of this. I had a beta drawn 13dp3dt and when I got the call that all was ok I tested and got a nice line very quickly. Distract yourself for a couple more days (easier said than done, I know).

My amnio is tomorrow. Very nervous!


----------



## Britt11

raf-wife said:


> hi ladies, i really hope you dont mind me gate crashing but i tested today 8dpt/11dpo on a frer after vowing not to test early and its completely negative not even a hint of a line, its got me so down and ive lost all pma, did any of you test neg before your bfp i have posted a thread on assisted conception but have no replies yet, if this happened to any of you would you mind popping by it and replying, sorry again but im going crazy:hugs:

Lottie I have everything crossed for you hon :hugs:
I cant help us I ended up conceiving naturally just before I was suppose to do IVF. Really hope your bfp is right around the corner

MrsS- going to read your journal, thinking of you hon :hugs: stay strong

Maxxi- good luck with the amnio tomorrow, I know everything will be fine


----------



## raf-wife

:hugs:thanks everyone i feel much better, it was a day 3 transfer dillyc:hugs:


----------



## DillyC

Good Luck M+N will be thinking of you today....hope all goes well... get lots of rest afterwards xxx

FX Lottie... Hope this is your turn x

MrsG... I LOVE hearing the HB... was at the midwife 1w ago...but as I work in General Practice I do get the dopper out at work every couple of weeks too!!!

HAPPY SWEET POTATO DAY to us Mercy!!


----------



## mercyme

Woohoo!! I do love a sweet potato!

maxxi, good luck -- tell us how it goes. When will you know results?


----------



## MarsMaiden

MrsS - sorry that things havent resolved for you yet one way or another. I hope that they do offer you an earlier scan than next week and that you get some answers soon *hugs*

Maxxi - good luck for your amnio today hon, hope all goes well!

Mercy - your bump is super cute! 

AFM - feeling absolutely gutted. Found out today that my 12 week scan will be on the 8th March when I will be 13+6!! Of course this is also the last day that they can perform the NT measurement and I am really worried that they are just cutting it too fine especially as I am pretty much reliant on the results of that for my risk for Downs. I know my dates are obviously spot on but what if one twin is measuring a bit ahead size wise? Trying to get hold of midwife for a bit of reassurance that it will be OK but cant get an answer. grrrrr.


----------



## rachelle1975

:wave: ladies

Hope you are all okay.

Mars - hope you get hold of the midwife for reassurance or for an earlier date!

Maxxi - good luck for today :dust:

Dilly and Mercy... oooh love the sweet potato! We are having sweet potato fries for dinner and now i feel like a cannibal :haha:

AFM... have registered with the GP and we also have another private scan in 12 sleeps (not that i'm counting) so hopefully all will keep going in the right direction x


----------



## DillyC

Oh mars....how annoying for you... I hope you manage to get hold of the midwife and find out some info/ get the dates changed...

RACHELLE.... you want to eat my Derek... HMMmmmmm we are having words!


----------



## maxxiandniko

No amnio for me today. One of the placentas is anterior and the doc needs more room for the needle. I have to go back next Wednesday. He thinks that he'll be able to do it next week. Oh the wait! The twins look ok and the unofficial guess from the sonographer is that both are boys! A house full of males - 2 boys, 2 male dogs and a husband. I would have loved a little girl but if they're healthy I'm good with anything. Dragon - you can tell me all about little boys.


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh maxi you're cheating with an early sexing scan!!! 

2 boys, you'll have your hands full but how sweet will they be!

I got my Doppler tonight so I can let oh hear the heartbeat. Yipee

2 more days at work then a week off, yeah, thank goodness for that!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mrs-G said:


> Oh maxi you're cheating with an early sexing scan!!!
> 
> 2 boys, you'll have your hands full but how sweet will they be!
> 
> I got my Doppler tonight so I can let oh hear the heartbeat. Yipee
> 
> 2 more days at work then a week off, yeah, thank goodness for that!

I am going to have my hands full aren't I? I don't even know what to do with little boys!


----------



## MrsF

Hello ladies!!!! Loooooooooooong time no read! no excuse, just been a slackarse!! How is everyone? Have just got back from yoga so am v sleepy, but will read up on how everyone's been tomorrow,

much love ladies, hope I've not missed too much!!!

laters dudes ;) x x x x


----------



## Britt11

Hello beautiful ladies, hope everyone is well
happy sweet potatoe day!!
also to let you know DM, is in the hospital or at least she was yesterday, I learnt on my other thread we are both on. She had a clot or embolus I believe on her lung, but I have to read back to be certain, so my apologies if I got the diagnosis wrong. Anyway, I am praying I hear of good updates from her. Her little tiger was doing well so thats great. Will let you know if I hear more :hugs:



maxxiandniko said:


> No amnio for me today. One of the placentas is anterior and the doc needs more room for the needle. I have to go back next Wednesday. He thinks that he'll be able to do it next week. Oh the wait! The twins look ok and the unofficial guess from the sonographer is that both are boys! A house full of males - 2 boys, 2 male dogs and a husband. I would have loved a little girl but if they're healthy I'm good with anything. Dragon - you can tell me all about little boys.

well i am glad they didnt risk it. Congrats on the twin boys yeah :happydance::happydance: my DH would absolutely love twin boys, i think that would be a lot of fun too and yes you will have your hands full but then they can play with each other and entertain one another instead of screaming for momma's attention :winkwink:


MarsMaiden said:


> MrsS - sorry that things havent resolved for you yet one way or another. I hope that they do offer you an earlier scan than next week and that you get some answers soon *hugs*
> 
> Maxxi - good luck for your amnio today hon, hope all goes well!
> 
> Mercy - your bump is super cute!
> 
> AFM - feeling absolutely gutted. Found out today that my 12 week scan will be on the 8th March when I will be 13+6!! Of course this is also the last day that they can perform the NT measurement and I am really worried that they are just cutting it too fine especially as I am pretty much reliant on the results of that for my risk for Downs. I know my dates are obviously spot on but what if one twin is measuring a bit ahead size wise? Trying to get hold of midwife for a bit of reassurance that it will be OK but cant get an answer. grrrrr.

really hoping you can get your scan date changed, I feel the same way you do, i didnt want to do it too close to the cut off as well


----------



## Britt11

I read DM's update, she is okay, yeah!! I dont think they fully know what happend, but she is back at home


----------



## Mrs-G

Bloody he'll, it's all go here! DM hope you're feeling better soon x


----------



## ahbon

Mrs G did you listen to the doppler - I always do when concerned - although try not too as i've heard they babies don't like it too much!

DM - just read your journal bit - eeks sounds like you had a horrid ordeal - hope all is better now! I got sent once for loads of tests when I pulled a muscle in my chest area - freaked me out big time - can't imagine how i'd react now being pg! 

hope everyone else is ok :)

am getting well peeved with my hospital - was there monday for one mtg, got scan on monday so back again. then next scan 21 march and another mtg on 28th...... why can't they make them the same flipping dates - hubby is self employed so time off work means working late to catch up or no dosh! :(


----------



## DragonMummy

max congrats on team :blue: :blue: - little boys are LOVELY!!! Mine loves his mummy soooo much. theyre much more dependant and cuddly than girls. 

britt thanks for posting that - am all good and home now. trying to catch up on stuff at home as the house is a pit and I foolishly left my ebay stuff lying around, only to find Harry dressed in (too small) listed clothes when he visited me yesterday :rofl: QUICK WASH!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

MM I would personally start badgering the US suite for cancellations. Sound panicked and point out that it's twins.... should hopefully be able to get in sooner. If not I think you can get a nuchal scan done reasonably cheaply at a private clinic. Whatever puts your mind at rest. xxx


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> max congrats on team :blue: :blue: - little boys are LOVELY!!! Mine loves his mummy soooo much. theyre much more dependant and cuddly than girls.
> 
> britt thanks for posting that - am all good and home now. trying to catch up on stuff at home as the house is a pit and I foolishly left my ebay stuff lying around, only to find Harry dressed in (too small) listed clothes when he visited me yesterday :rofl: QUICK WASH!!!!

oh thats too cute and funny :rofl:
glad you are okay and feeling better :hugs:

How are the rest of our lovely mommies?

Happy 22 weeks DM!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Dragon - I'm glad you're feeling better. And yes that was adorable of your little Harry! I'm adjusting to the thought of two boys and stories like that help!

Mars - I like Dragon's idea.

Back at work today and people are now asking if I'm pregnant. Can't hide it anymore. We're going away skiing this weekend (well sadly I'm not skiing). I'll try to check in. 

Hi to everyone else!

Sunshine -I hope you're hanging in there ok. Tuesday's almost here.


----------



## DragonMummy

so going skiing but not skiing - that's just "hanging around in the chuffing cold" isn't it? :rofl:


Britt I cannot believe we're 22 weeks already! is your Little Miss breakdancing yet? omg mine is SUCH a fidget - waaaay more than Harry every was!


----------



## Britt11

Have fun skiing Maxxi!! glad people are really starting to notice you showing. I am really showing in the last week and a half, its funny how you go from "is she or isnt she" to oh my gosh make room for that preggo woman!! ha ha

I know I cant believe it either, yes my LO is definitely VERY active. She really gets excited with lots of noise. I was at a conference and also a sales meeting where it was super loud and she went crazy. Today its just been random kicks, but she did get me up in the morning....so cute :cloud9:
I have heard that little girls are more active than boys, not sure if thats a wives tale
:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Well she was definately lazier up til now. When I had my 12 week scan with Harry they couldn't keep him still, he was bouncing around like a lunatic, whereas Tiger just squirmed and cringed! But now she has these mad flurries especially after I eat! I can see my tummy moving which I didn't see til third tri with H and M felt her kick already, again was about 28 weeks with H. She's a livewire! Hope that changes when she's born. Harry was such a laid back little boy, I don't know how i'll cope with a nutter!


----------



## MrsF

DM - hope you're feeling better hun - was shocked to read you've been in hospital x x x 

max - more team blue! Many congratulations hun :) x x x

raf-wife - i had loads of negatives with this cycle - the little man was holding out til the official date, he was not gonna let me know he was in there til the last possible minute!!! x x x

hello everyone else :thumbup:

not much to report my end - been busy doing odd jobs and catching up with friends. My little man is getting more active and thumping around - i can now feel him above my belly button so he's definitely getting bigger!!!! am really looking forward to him arriving, i really am wishing the pregnancy away so i can meet him!!!!!

have we got any scans coming up? i;ve got a growth scan in a few weeks - it's an additional one the hospital give if you've had ivf. and then i've got another one around 34 weeks to see if the placenta has moved away from the birth canal.

x x x x x x


----------



## rachelle1975

Oooh Mrs F do they give you an extra scan for IVF? :yipee: 

I've got a 9 week scan but that's just because i was too impantient to wait for my 12/13 week scan plus i wanted to make sure all was okay... such a worrier!!

Hope you all have something good planned for the weekend - i shall mainly be sleeping with a spot of eating and housework thrown in for good measure :haha:

I love hearing all your stories about babies movement.. i sit here counting the weeks on my fingers so that i have a rough guestimate of when i might start feeling it all :hugs:


----------



## MarsMaiden

maxxi - boo that they couldnt do the amnio but good that they are playing it safe. I can't believe you know the sex already - not fair!! How many weeks are you now?

DM - sorry to hear you were in hospital but glad to hear that all is well now and that baby is being so active for you! hopefully she'll have run out of energy by the time she's born!

No chance of getting my scan date changed despite begging the midwife, the booking lady and the head sonographer! As I need a double appointment that is just the soonest they can get me in. I will phone for cancellations but I am thinking there will be a slim chance of two appointments being cancelled together to free up a double slot plus DH needs a bit of warning to get the time off work. Trying to relax about it and at least at almost 14 weeks, it should be a really nice scan. 

Going to concentrate on getting the bathroom finished in the meantime, flushing toilet should be reinstated by the end of the day (have been using buckets up and down the stairs for two weeks!!) and we should be able to start doing the prep for all the decoration. I may even have a shower back by the weekend so no more going round to the in laws for a wash! Hurrah!


----------



## DillyC

rachelle1975 said:


> Oooh Mrs F do they give you an extra scan for IVF? :yipee:
> 
> I've got a 9 week scan but that's just because i was too impantient to wait for my 12/13 week scan plus i wanted to make sure all was okay... such a worrier!!

Oh don't get excited lovely.... no extra scan for us at Kingston, we just have to see the consultant for a once over!

Am also having a lazy one... lemme know if you fancy meeting for coffee in Surbs on sat???

DM....So glad you are ok xx

M+N...BOYS how lovely xx

My Little one if having a proper party in there today....maybe the crumpets I had for brekkie set something off!

Xxx


----------



## MrsF

Aw that sucks Dilly and Rach :( i wonder if that's just a local thing up here? x x x


----------



## DillyC

MrsF said:


> Aw that sucks Dilly and Rach :( i wonder if that's just a local thing up here? x x x

Ohh maybe.... when is your next one MrsF? How are you feeling now??

I have my anomaly scan in just over 2 weeks.... can't wait to see the little cherub again...!


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> Well she was definately lazier up til now. When I had my 12 week scan with Harry they couldn't keep him still, he was bouncing around like a lunatic, whereas Tiger just squirmed and cringed! But now she has these mad flurries especially after I eat! I can see my tummy moving which I didn't see til third tri with H and M felt her kick already, again was about 28 weeks with H. She's a livewire! Hope that changes when she's born. Harry was such a laid back little boy, I don't know how i'll cope with a nutter!

:haha:you crack me up DM, I am sure she wont be a nutter :rofl: just a very active healthy little baby. My DH felt LO kick for the first time too, was awesome, he was so excited.
I felt bad at about 4am last night I got an excruiating leg cramp and I screamed and woke up LO. ahhh, felt bad... 


MarsMaiden said:


> maxxi - boo that they couldnt do the amnio but good that they are playing it safe. I can't believe you know the sex already - not fair!! How many weeks are you now?
> 
> DM - sorry to hear you were in hospital but glad to hear that all is well now and that baby is being so active for you! hopefully she'll have run out of energy by the time she's born!
> 
> No chance of getting my scan date changed despite begging the midwife, the booking lady and the head sonographer! As I need a double appointment that is just the soonest they can get me in. I will phone for cancellations but I am thinking there will be a slim chance of two appointments being cancelled together to free up a double slot plus DH needs a bit of warning to get the time off work. Trying to relax about it and at least at almost 14 weeks, it should be a really nice scan.
> 
> Going to concentrate on getting the bathroom finished in the meantime, flushing toilet should be reinstated by the end of the day (have been using buckets up and down the stairs for two weeks!!) and we should be able to start doing the prep for all the decoration. I may even have a shower back by the weekend so no more going round to the in laws for a wash! Hurrah!

sorry to hear that you were not able to get an early scan but if there was any risk in not getting the results you need they would bump it up. I am sure your original days will be fine.

as far as scans, in Canada we only get 6/7 week (if you are high risk or there is a need) than 12 week is standard and then an 18 week anomoly scan, after that, thats it unless there is a clinical need.
DH and I have decided to pay for a private 4D u/s at 27 weeks, we get to see LO's face and watch her move for 30 minutes, we get a DVD at the end of it too, all for $200. So in my opinion its worth it


----------



## maxxiandniko

Dragon - that's exactly what's going on up here - sitting around in the cold. That and getting calls from my husband telling me how awesome his run was. 

Britt - I've popped for sure. I think I told you one time that I wanted to ski at Banff. Hopefully next year when I can travel. 

Mars - I had a scan prior to the amnio and the sonographer gave me her guesses. She was pretty certain with one and mostly certain with the other. I'm only 16 weeks so it's not 100%. If they can do the amnio next week then I'll know for sure as it's included in the results.

Still no real movement for me. A couple of things that make me think movement but still not totally sure. But I'm going to be huge :-(


----------



## DragonMummy

Max you need to get a ticker, woman. I have NO idea how far along you are so can't guess when you might feel movement! :rofl:

And good of your husband to tell you how much fun he's having... he could at least tell you it's all a bit crap and you're not missing much :dohh:


AFM - bit worried as am still REALLY breathless, even just doing the most simple of things. I put a load of washing in earlier, moved the clean stuff to the tumble drier and folded the dry stuff. That had me on the sofa panting for 10 minutes, dizzy and having to lay down for an hour to recover. I'm overweight I admit but I am not massive. At 22 weeks I am 12 stone 12lbs (or 180lbs) which I know is over what i should be but I am not morbidly obese or anything. And i am no less fit than i was when I was carrying Harry. So I am just hoping that everything has just pushed up into my diaphragm and i will get my puff back soon.


----------



## Britt11

well Maxxi, you wouldnt have wanted to come up here this winter anyway, freakin really cold, worst winter I remember in a long time. I am actually heading to Banff next week for business though yeah :thumbup:
yes you need a ticker!! if you are feeling little flutters it is the babies, thats how it started with me, now its full fledged kicks.

DM- I am short of breath big time and I havent gained that much, it could be how LO is sitting. maybe higher up pushing on your diaphragm. I think she is sitting high up for me


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks britt - that makes me feel much better! My bump IS really high, when i was examined this week they pointed out where my stomach is at the moment - I was like "err.... that's my ribs...."

So maybe it's nothing. Still.... when you have various medical professionals using the phrase "cause of death" and "you could die" enough times, you start to shite your pants unreasonably.....


----------



## maxxiandniko

Dragon - just keep the doctors informed because you don't want the breathlessness to be from another embolus. Did they put you on anything for prophylaxis? Did they have to heparinize you? Once I figure out how to get a ticker I'll do it. I think it needs to be done off of my laptop. I'm a little over 16 weeks. The ski conditions were rough yesterday. Snowing all day long and lots of powder which he doesn't like. We'll see how many updates I get today. 

Britt - Banff must be gorgeous. We were in Montana over the summer and it was beautiful. We usually ski in Wyoming. Luckily I have a friend here in Vermont so I have something to do during the day. 

How's everyone else doing?

Don't ask me where that lightbulb icon at the beginning of my post came from


----------



## DragonMummy

it's a nice lightbulb....


i had a VQ scan and they said no PE so all clear - I think it's just little one being a pest!


----------



## Mrs-G

Glad you're both ok DM.

Well I'm off work now for a week although first day not been great, oh breaks up in half hour then hopefully we can relax, not going abroad because I'm a poor flyer at best of times and really don't want to do anything to harm my baby, so just off to stay with parents for a few days then off to see a show in London, got a busy but chilled out week planned so I'm hoping I might get a little flutter this week.

I can't remember who asked but I could hear baby's heartbeat, it says not to do it more than once every two to three days so I'm gonna take it with me and let my mum hear, as long as I can find it again!!!

Less than two weeks to go now till scan, only 4 days after my holiday, can't wait, toying with idea that it might be nice to have a surprise on the day but i dint think I can resist!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Mrs G another one that needs a ticker :rofl:

I didn't hear Tiger til I was 15+2..... x


----------



## Mrs-G

I got a ticker, its just a few days out, based on my ivf due date.

I was 18 weeks yesterday.


----------



## DragonMummy

my bad - wasn't showing up for some reason!


Tiger hid in my pelvis every time I went anywhere near her with a doppler, little sod!


----------



## Britt11

yeah for the ticker MrsG:thumbup: glad the peer pressure worked :haha:
you can easily change your date on your ticker though, you dont want to go back in time, even if its only a few days! :)

DM, I just noticed we moved up a box!!!! :happydance: definitely more than half way now

how is tiger? My LO is moving tons, she didnt seem to sleep last night and never did I. Its so cute hey


----------



## DragonMummy

holy crap - nearly third tri! 

Yeah Tiger is a right fidget pants. She tends to wake up just before I am about to fall asleep so I feel obliged to stay up and give her lots of love and strokes!

I tried calling her by her name yesterday. It is obviously right as I burst into tears!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Britt11

oh whats her name DM????
I think we have decided on Piper, I call her that all the time
hugs,


----------



## MrsF

morning ladies :flower: hope you're all well x x x the sun is shining up here, i almost jumped out of bed!!!

Dilly, i think my scan is in 5 weeks, which is about the 28 week mark. ANd i'm feeling soooooo much better thankyou - i sometimes have the odd wave of nausea, but it's mainly after i eat something sweet (cake, choc etc) which in some ways is good as it stops me from scoffing, but, on the down side, i like a bit of choc now and again!!!! x x x 

DM - i wondered if your breathlessness could be cos of beany sitting high up and pushing your lungs / diaphragm around? i hope you start to feel better soon sweetheart x x x

MrsG, yay for some time off!!! i'm about to go back to work after a week off :( not done much either, but has been so nice just lounging, and waking up naturally. enjoy your chillax :) x x x 

AFM, i think i've pulled a muscle under my bump!!! Feels v achey and strange. I think i did it when i got stuck on the sofa the other night :blush: don't ask, but i was mortified! i'd somehow managed to wedge myself on my side, and when i tried to roll over, i couldn't cos the rocking chair footstool was in the way. I had to get DH to hoist me up....there really is no hope for me...

had my first craving the other day - BBQ sauce. I had this need to eat BBQ ribs, but they didn't have any on the menu, so i had BBQ chicken and it was just the most god-damn beautiful thing i have ever tasted!!! So, it was straight to the shop to pick some sauce up. Is now my best friend :)

hope the sunshine is here to stay, my poor nipps are feeling the literal pinch of the cold...

enjoy the remaining bits of the weekend huns x x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

@MrsF - I am starting to think that's what it must be. But the hospital stay has made me v paranoid. Think my PND is on it's way back as I am a lot less rational these days and don't seem to be able to push anxious thoughts away like I used to and concoct these really weird scenarios in my head about things that are panicking me. GP this week.

@Britt - she's Sophie :cloud9:

It's funny, it wasn't my first choice, not even sure it was ever on the list. But it just fits.

We're taking MIL's middle name as hers so she will be Sophie Kathleen Judge.


----------



## Britt11

oh DM I was hoping you would say Sophie for some reason :hugs: I am absolutely in love with that name, its so gorgeous and its suits Tiger :)

MrsF- good to see you, I cant believe how far you are!! glad you are feeling better hon and enjoy the sunshine. BBQ sauce sounds great :thumbup: I had a craving last week but unfortunately it was for a McDonald's cheeseburger and fries :wacko: which pre pregnancy I would have like once a year


----------



## DragonMummy

how funny - I've been craving mcdonalds cheeseburgers too - normally I can take or leave it but i can't get enough of them!

And you're right, it DOES suit tiger.

Sophie and Piper. Our little girls!


----------



## mercyme

Those names are really precious -- I love them!
I wish I could find a boy's name to get excited about. It's kinda depressing.

Off to my "big" scan -- the one where they look for anomalies, etc. My quad screen came back negative, which is apparently a good thing. Hope today's scan is equally good.


----------



## maxxiandniko

DM - I misread your post. I thought you had a PE. Thank goodness you didn't. Sophie is a perfect name!

Mercy - I can't get excited over boy's names either. I'm thinking Aidan and Ryan. 

No cravings for me yet. Unless you count me wanting fruit all the time. I don't eat red meat so it'll be interesting to see if that happens. I'm in such a cranky mood today too. The happiest moment of my day so far was brushing my dog's teeth. He's so cute!


----------



## DragonMummy

Max they thought i had PE! Thankfully all clear. Bloody scary nonetheless....

I like Aiden and Ryan. Aiden was on my list and DH wanted to call Harry Ryan. Glad we didn't though - he's a definate Harry!


----------



## Mrs-G

Hi girls, think I might have felt bubba kick me a little today, not sure though, was sat in a pub and felt something but not sure!

I have been in pain all day today, not sure if back or front, kinda just above my hip, might be growing pains or might be my back giving me grief following sitting on my mum and dads uncomfy sofa, either way not a great start to my holiday, spent the day walking around town in pain! Hope it doesn't stay all week!

Loving the names, mine varies from baby to podge!!!! It's difficult to really connect a name until we find out whether its a girl or a boy. I'm also struggling to get excited about baby clothes, think things will be much easier after 20 week scan. Time is really flying now isn't it, can't wait for summer, although hoping its not to uncomfortable being heavily pregnant, I am intending to enjoy this pregnancy!!!

Mum asked me if I was excited about baby coming, I don't think I am, not wanting to think that far ahead, just want to enjoy pregnancy and security of knowing where baby is!!!!


----------



## mercyme

Mrs-G said:


> Mum asked me if I was excited about baby coming, I don't think I am, not wanting to think that far ahead, just want to enjoy pregnancy and security of knowing where baby is!!!!

Oh, I feel the exact same way! I'm happy at every stage -- I don't want to wish any of this away, especially since this will probably be the only (full-term) pregnancy I have.

Scan looked good -- no red flags, everything appears normal. Yay!


----------



## Britt11

yeah congrats on the scan Mercy!! :thumbup: :happydance:
congrats on feeling the first kick MrsG :hugs: I have no doubt thats exactly what it was


----------



## maxxiandniko

I think once I get the amnio over with I'll feel better. I'm just naturally a worrier. I'm glad your scan went well Mercy!

Feel better MrsG. 

I'm not sure this is my last try either. But that all depends on if I'm still feeling like I want a girl after having the boys. The problem is I'll probably have to do ivf again and run the risk of twins. Well I'm definitely getting ahead of myself. I'm also getting more and more used to the idea of having twin boys. Haven't told my husband yet though. I'm waiting to get the final call on the sexes. 

Where's everyone else like Ahbon, Rachel, and whoever I've missed?

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt9bacb.aspx

I made a ticker but I'm not sure if it will follow me.


----------



## Mrs-G

yeah maxi, a ticker!!!!


----------



## ahbon

morning ladies - glad all is well for everyone - just a quickie from me. Had our 16wk scan yesterday - all good but I got rather freaked out as they didn't look like cute little babies, they both looked more skeletal and alien like - I know the sonographer said this was normal as we are kind of seeing an x-ray type of pic but it did freak me out. Main thing is both are doing well and all is ok but eeks! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Max go to "user cp" at the top, then "edit signature" and post it in the box there x


----------



## mercyme

ahbon said:


> morning ladies - glad all is well for everyone - just a quickie from me. Had our 16wk scan yesterday - all good but I got rather freaked out as they didn't look like cute little babies, they both looked more skeletal and alien like - I know the sonographer said this was normal as we are kind of seeing an x-ray type of pic but it did freak me out. Main thing is both are doing well and all is ok but eeks! x

Mine did too! :haha::haha: I was completely unimpressed -- the baby was not cute, in fact, looked rather evil. Reminded me of Eddie, the skeletal mascot for Iron Maiden. Or Skeletor from He-Man. Now, thought, we're getting really cute profile shots -- OMG, he's so precious, lil' button nose. . . 

Maxxi, glad you finally got a ticker -- you deserve one!

Yay for kicking, MrsG! I'm feeling him every day (but not every hour) now. Sometimes Paul can even feel the kicks, they're that strong.


----------



## MrsF

DM :hugs: sorry to hear about the PND hun, i have no experience of it, only antenatal depression and its not very nice. Big love cherub x x x

cheeseburger cravings ladies!!!! you got me thinking a detour via McD's is in order......

maxxi - i have a lovely image of you brushing your pooches teeth!! i tried it with my last dog, and he chewed the little brush thingy and my finger! never again, lol

britt - heya cherub - time is certainly now flying huh!!! x x x

mrs-g :happydance: on babykicks!!!! they will become more frequent, and by crikey more hard as well!! a few times now Harry has kicked me and it's taken my breath away!!! He had hiccups last night and today, was so cute to feel!!!

mercy - :happydance: on scan hun! another milestone reached successfully hun! x x x 

ahbon - :happydance: for your scan too :) x x x

not alot to report this end, apart from my ever increasing breast size!! G cup ladies. Bloody G cup. I'm normally a size 10 with a D cup. I'm not built for a G cup!!! At least my belly's finally getting bigger than my boobs so they almost look in proportion....needless to say my back is killing me day in day out!

catch you all laters x x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsF - I can't imagine a G cup on me. I was barely an A. I use the actual toothbrush and not the plastic finger thing. He'd chew my finger off for sure. The other won't let me brush his. He lost 15 teeth a few years ago and so he's sensitive about his snout. He gets them professionally done by the vet.

Ahbon - I feel the same way. At 14 weeks when I went to the perinatalogist for the first part of my screening they did a high level ultrasound and the babies looked quite scary actually. I'm glad to hear that Mercy said her baby looks cute at 18 weeks.

MrsG - happy for the kicks! Nothing for me yet.

Dragon - I did what you said so we'll see after I post this.

Tomorrow they're going to try the amnio again. I hope they're successful. If not we're calling it a day and will wait for the 20 week scan.


----------



## mercyme

MrsF said:


> x
> 
> not alot to report this end, apart from my ever increasing breast size!! G cup ladies. Bloody G cup. I'm normally a size 10 with a D cup. I'm not built for a G cup!!! At least my belly's finally getting bigger than my boobs so they almost look in proportion....needless to say my back is killing me day in day out!
> 
> catch you all laters x x x x

Oh sweet lord! I'm the same size as you -- D cup -- & have graduated to a DD. I will die if I get any bigger!!

Okay, can I make a confession here? You can judge me, if you want. I took a xanax -- 0.5 mg -- today. I had a confrontation with a student that just sent me into a raging fury; my body & adrenaline were on overdrive; I had another class to teach; I was moving into panic mode ... so many excuses, I know. So, I just took one. Even thought I'm not supposed to. I feel kinda bad, but what's done is done. :nope: I keep thinking -- just one the entire pregnancy, can it really harm the baby? One drink wouldn't; one cigarette wouldn't -- there can't be any science that says one low-dose xanax will cause permanent defects. Can there?

I'm rationalizing. :cry:


----------



## Britt11

Mercyme- dont beat yourself over this at all, seriously you have to relax it will not harm baby. My sister has a history of very bad depression and anxiety ect.... She kept on her anti-depressants and her Ativan the entire pregnancy under doctor's advice actually. Basically he said if the benefit for the meds are there and it will cause undue stress on the mom if not taking it, its more beneficial for the mom to take it. anyway, she took those meds her entire pregnancy and her little girl was perfectly fine healthy and beautiful.
That being said you cant stress about taking it now because the stress could harm the baby. okay so relax honey, but if it will put your mind at ease- go talk to your doctor about your need to take the Xanax occassionally, he or she will probably guide you the same way my sister's doc did.
Hope you dont have a midwife though, those ladies are neurotic and can be nutty about everything pregnancy :hugs:

hello everyone, I jumped on the scale at the gym, I AM UP 18 pounds :shock:
wasnt expecting that
size G boobs MrsF?? wow! my boobs are huge from what they were, I need to buy a new bra- I think I might be a D now


----------



## mercyme

Thanks, Britt. :hugs:

Yay for the weight gain! Your lil' bean is growing so well. I still can't believe that you were all set to do IVF & got pg naturally. So cool.


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm with Britt, Mercy... Firstly we'd never judge (well unless you were injecting heroin into your bump!) But I really don't see how one tablet can have an adverse affect. Sure taking things regularly and daily might harm, but baby is already fully developed so that won't be affected. I am quite certain you'll be fine x


----------



## MarsMaiden

Hey everyone! 13 weeks today for me - woohoo!! 

Mercy - I'll add to the others here, beating yourself up over one tablet is unnecessary and the stress will do you no good! 

re boobs - was a B cup, still a B cup!! Do they measure asses in cup sizes?? Cos I am up at least 3 there.... :p

Having the weirdest dreams at the moment and so many nightmares that they are seriously disturbing my sleep! Dying 3 or 4 times a night is really not helping!

You lot have me worried about seeing a pair of skeletors next week at my scan! Does anyone have any scan pics from around 14 weeks so I can see what to expect??


----------



## DragonMummy

I had the hideous nightmares too! Seem a bit better now, thank Christ! 

And as for my steadily advancing lovelies, 38H! I look like I am trying to smuggle 2 bald men...


----------



## ahbon

DM - thanks for that - was beginning to feel a total freak - started at a 34G cup here (I so wish my hubby would let me have a reduction!) and now gone to a tight 34H.. am hoping they go no higher or should I say lower.. I'll need a wheelbarrow soon!

MM - congrats on 13wks :) my 12wk scan they were lovely little babies - they did look like babies this time too sometimes - don't panic! :hugs:

mercy - no judging here! :hugs:

Britt - no worries re weight gain - it's all in a good cause (says the one who's lived on a diet all her life!) :hugs:

m and n - hope all goes ok for you today :hugs:

Mrs F - cheeseburgers... my treats after hospital visits is a mcd! Strange as I'd had one a year if that for the last 10yrs...

suppose I'd best go shower......Hubby's birthday today and he's off on a course so hope to have a nice evening together :)


----------



## DragonMummy

i am ALL about the cheeseburgers!!!

I think I am going to have to get those bra strap extenders as Tiger is sitting sooooo high that my under-bust is mostly bump now!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Ahbon - Thanks for the reassurance! I meant to ask, were they able to have a guess at genders at your last scan?


----------



## mercyme

Thanks, ladies. :flower: I'm off to conference to deliver a paper that's not at all finished. . . 
MM, sorry to hear about the nightmares. I have them too, but different kinds.
Good lord, DM!! I didn't even know they made "H" cups! :haha: You're going to have one well-fed Tiger! 


Hope you all have a great week!


----------



## ahbon

MarsM - we asked if they could tell the sexes yet but the little things were not co-operating and it didn't look as if we'd be able to tell anyway to be honest. We should hopefully know in 3wks at our 20wk scan (which is actually on our 19wk)

ok now I have a real craving for mcd's but might actually go and make some homemade ones tomorrow instead as I had my mcd's after hospital monday and I really couldn't do it twice in one week....could I.... haha


----------



## MarsMaiden

ZOMG!!!! The hospital just phoned with a cancellation - I'm going for my scan tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!

*flails about madly*


----------



## MrsF

ahbon - send me your bras my lovely!!! i'll send mine to those D/DD ladies, and we're all good!!!! Bra-swapping scheme - loving it!!!!! 

mars - :happydance: for last minute scan!!!! How exciting!!! Good luck!

i'm having bizzare dreams too - must be the hormones!

mercy - we won't judge you hun :hugs: i have had a a few cigarette puffs since finding out i was pg, and i've had 3 units of alcohol (on separate occasions). We are all human and normal, and i agree with DM. i hope you're feeling ok though hun, i can empathise when students get to you x x x 

i didn't go to McD's yesterday whilst i was out, but i did pass 3 en route to where i was going....oooooh the pull! it was tough!

much love ladies x x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

@Mercy - you'd think wouldn't you? But it seems they are purely for decorative purposes only! I struggled to feed for 5 weeks then just had to give up - Harry was getting so little that I was feeding him every 1-2 hours! 

Am going to give it another bash this time, armed with an electric breast pump! The manual one was a waste of time, it just dribbled down my front which seemed rather wasteful.

On the subject of bap milk, did anyone see the article in the news about someone in London selling breast milk ICE CREAM??

apparently your £14 serving comes with a rusk and your choice of either a shot of calpol (baby paracetamol if you don't have calpol in the US) or bonjela (teething gel)

all together now. EW....


----------



## DragonMummy

MrsF I suspect I will be at the bottom of the bra swapping food chain :rofl:


----------



## MrsF

lol, DM - when i get my nursing bras for when the milk comes in, you can have them after that hun ;) I've been told that your bb's go up another 2 cups when the milk comes in??!!!!! I don't think they have bras that big to fit me!!! x x x 

I'm off on a beach holiday in April, and am trying to find a very well structured / architectured bikini!!! (preferably one that doesn't resemble a hammock, or two buckets and string as my mother would say....)


----------



## ahbon

when growing up (or is that big) my dad used to just tell me to use black bin bags and throw them over my shoulder - oh so nice haha

I daren't think re 2 more cup sizes - this is the biggest bra I had from before I lost weight... oh cripes I think the wheel barrow is going to become a reality.

MarsM - good luck for tomorrow - am sure you'll love it! I'm also getting very disturbing dreams at the moment :(

Mrs F check out freya and fantasie for supportive ones :) 

Is everyone going onto non underwired bras? I don't dare as I don't remember them being that supportive.


----------



## DragonMummy

Mrs F mine'll be going up at the same time! :rofl:

Ahbon for round the house I am wearing maternity bras but they make my boobs look like Spaniel's ears so I have to wear underwired to go out in public. I like my boobs to be SEPARATE to my bump!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

I'm back from the amnio. What a day. My husband postponed his business trip last week to this week because of the amnio which of course they didn't do last week so he's been away since yesterday. I therefore had to pack the dogs up and take them to their babysitter since I'm not going to be able to take care of them for a few days and my husband won't be back till Friday night. Well Niko the older dog absolutely hates the car. The ride out to the sitter is about an hour and Niko not only screamed the entire way he also crapped in the backseat! I had to ride for an hour with that. We've tried everything with him in the past to help calm him down - Ativan, Xanax, Benadryl - and nothing works. After I dropped them off I had to go to the store to buy paper towels and a spray since I figured that the valet parkers at the hospital would refuse to park the car smelling like it did. Then I had the amnio which hurt and I had to get the needle twice. Now I'm home peeing green from the dye and cramping a little. I'm told to lie around and do nothing for 24 hrs. I'm supposed to get complete results in 10 days. The twins looked cute though. 

I've been having vivid dreams too. And I'd offer my bra but most girls last saw an A cup when the were preteens.

Hope you're feeling better Mercy :hugs:. Better Xanax than killing a student I say!

Mars - excited to hear about your scan tomorrow!

Dragon - we had restaurant here in the city where the owner/head chef made and sold cheese made from his wife's breast milk. Well the Dept of Health wasn't happy and they got plenty of weirdos with all sorts of fetishes showing up at the restaurant and so thankfully they stopped with that non-sense. Disgusting!

MrsF - where are you going on holiday? I'm jealous. I can't travel :nope:


----------



## DragonMummy

oh sweet JESUS Max, thats gross! Of course he was going to attract weirdos! Althoug the one over here was in a posh part of London I think so it attracted a load of upper middle class wannabe hippies. You know the type - environmental hypocrite mummy who cloth bots and bf's til theyre 12 but drives a high spec car with the fuel consumption of an artic lorry and who's pram cost about as much as my monthly mortgage outgoing :rofl:


----------



## maxxiandniko

DragonMummy said:


> oh sweet JESUS Max, thats gross! Of course he was going to attract weirdos! Althoug the one over here was in a posh part of London I think so it attracted a load of upper middle class wannabe hippies. You know the type - environmental hypocrite mummy who cloth bots and bf's til theyre 12 but drives a high spec car with the fuel consumption of an artic lorry and who's pram cost about as much as my monthly mortgage outgoing :rofl:

Perfect description!


----------



## DragonMummy

:D


----------



## MarsMaiden

maxxi - glad that they managed to do the amnio this time but blimey what a day of it you had!! Will you find out if you're def carrying two boys in the results too?

Had my scan today and all went well! There are actual babies in my belly!! One of the twins wouldn't cooperate at all and just kept wiggling out of position so took a while to get the measurements but we got there in the end! One twin measured 77.5mm and the other 73.7mm which the nurse seemed to think was big! One of the nuchals is bigger than I'd like at 2.4mm but the nurse didnt seem to think there was anything to worry about so will just hope that it all comes back OK.

Was so amazing to see them and such a relief to know that they are both still there and doing OK. Bizarrely I kinda thought today would make it all seem more real but it is still totally surreal! I am actually pregnant, our dreams actually came true - maybe if I keep telling myself that it will sink in at some point!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mars - I'm glad the babies look like babies now! Mine looked cute up until they started the amnio and I lost all interest and focused on not passing out. They'll include the sexes in the final report. 2 different techs were positive with one and mostly positive with the other so we'll see. I'm still not fully believing that I'm pregnant either. I don't really feel any movement yet and I think once I get the all clear from the amnio I think I'll feel more like this is happening.


----------



## Britt11

yeah Mars!! Congrats on the scan, glad you had a great view on the twinnies. I cant believe both you and Maxxi are having twins! :thumbup:
Maxxi, I hope you are relaxing from your amnio, poor thing that must have been very hard. It will be interesting to see if they are both in fact boys.

Happy 23 weeks to us DM!!!! :happydance:

I have to say I am not having a good morning, I usually feel LO tons throughout the night and especially right now, but so far nothing. I am sure I am just being paranoid

:hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Thanks Britt! I am spending the day in bed. Not used to doing that though but I'm glad to be out of work. I'm sure everything's ok with your LO. I think that some days are quieter than others and you don't start counting kicks till 28 weeks because of the unpredictability. Call your doc if you need him/her to make you feel better. Just wait till I get to that point. I'll be a constant wreck. But I really think everything's ok.


----------



## Britt11

thanks hon, I spoke too soon, just as DH was about to leave she gave me some good hoofs finally!! He got to feel her too, so happy am on cloud 9 now

enjoy your bed day!
hugs,


----------



## MrsF

DM - i'll send them to you after hun ;) thanks abhon for the suggestion, will check it out x x x

maxxi - what a shitty day hun, but pleased your now taking it easy x x x 

mars and maxxi - must be so amazing to see two miracles in there :happydance: x x x 

heading to hawaii maxxi - we booked it last june as we didn't think we'd be doing ivf for a while longer, let alone ever think it would ever work for us! thank god we were wrong! am very much looking forward to two weeks in the sun lounging. It's whale birthing-watching season, lol, i have a feeling that people will be watching me thinking i'm the whale at this rate!!!


britt - it must be a 23 week thing! I was thinking the exact same thing that harry had gone very quiet yesterday and today. Have had a few short sharp kickings though, but he's not as active as he has been - thanks for the 28 week tip maxxi - i did wonder at what point there "routine" kicks in (if you pardon the pun)

having a takeaway tonight - indian. Have been eating salad and fruit religiously for the past two weeks and facny a reward! (although my two cheeseburgers from mcd's did hit the spot en route to yoga last night :blush: - you ladies are a baaaaaaaaaaaaaddddddddddddd influence, shame on you ;))

TFI nearly the weekend! much love x x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

Britt, Tiger has been a bit quieter for the last few days but today has been kicking 7 shades out of me! She's awake at the moment and kicking away. She's still laying sideways as I am getting all of my kicks on my left, still quite low - well below my belly button.

Long day today. Went into London with a friend from here who is LTTTC as she was having a private viability scan and her DH couldn't make it. This is her 6th preg in 18 months and although the sac was about right for her dates, she is fairly sure this one is going to go the same way too. It's so desperately frustrating when you see someone so MEANT to be a mother and she's just not being given the chance by her wretched body. She's a bloody inspiration though - so brave and fiercely determined. She puts others to shame. Very inspirational. 

I wore my brace today as we were in town for a while so I didn't want my bloody pelvis to dissolve. It held up pretty well but i had to take the brace off on the train home. Just too uncomfortable and Tiger HATES it! Can't say I blame her....


----------



## ahbon

m and n and MM - so glad you got to see them both - it's wierd to think there are two in there eh - I'm still not used to it even with all the scans I've had (6 or 7 now :thumbup: )

Britt, Mrs F and DM - it must be so amazing to actually feel them - the midwife said that should be my next big thing then to get to the 25wks.. you two are so nearly there! Are you more relaxed or still worrying at that stage?

Mrs F - ooooo luck you for a holiday :happydance: 

Will be seeing family this weekend - my cousin can't wait to see me 'duffed up' :haha: Next week got Crufts so seeing all my mums mates (she's a dog breeder) so it's kind of the first times that people will see I'm pregnant...:happydance:

Have a good day all :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm pretty relaxed now, Ahbon. I was reading up on preemie stats yesterday and theyre actually really reassuring. Survivial rate is something like 20-35% at 23 weeks. 24-25 weeks it goes up to 50-70% survival, then at 26-27 weeks survival rate is 90%. 

I found that pretty comforting.

As for the kicking, it won't be long! I had a bit of fluttering and split second twitches and flinches for a few weeks - blink and you miss it type things. Then suddenly the kicking started and OMG it ain't gradual! She just suddenly started booting the crap out of me for hours! It's lovely. I especially like it when I'm awake in the small hours and she's kicking my hand.

DH still claims he can't feel it. Am starting to suspect he has no nerves in his hand, which would explain a lot :rofl:

bearing in mind I have actually seen her kick my tummy so hard it makes his hand move. Yet he can't feel it :dohh:


----------



## Britt11

you are so right DM it goes from these little tickle flutters to all of a sudden over night, that was a kick and the flutters disappear and its kicks from now on! I love it too, I wonder a lot what she is doing in there :) On April 1st we get to see 30 minutes of video from her, cant wait.

Actually Ahbon, I am more relaxed on one end but also a bit more paranoid on the other, now that this is a full fledged baby and I am so big it scares me to think if something happend. The night before and yesterday morning I didnt feel her, I was in tears and then eleated when I felt her kick finally.

I am not sure the worrying ever stops.

I cant believe you are 16 weeks now with your twins, how are you feeling?

My friend had girl/boy IVF twins, they are so freakin cute!! they love eachother and have to sleep together and hang out together constantly- ahh the twin bond hey.


----------



## DragonMummy

Awwww! I was really hoping I might get Clomid twins but having one of each now is more than enough to make me happy! If we decide to try for #3 I don't think I am going to bother buggering about, just go straight to a private clinic and stock right up on the old clomiphene!


----------



## MrsF

abhon - i'm more relaxed about things that i was worried about before (like no heartbeat at the beginning, no sac, limbs missing before scan, etc), but now i have other worries! Labour being one of them! But in all seriousness i now worry about the things they can't see. I'm a born worrier, so that's probably more a result of that than anything! But i am defo more relaxed about the pregnancy itself (if that makes sense) x x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsF - I hear Hawaii is beautiful. I've been so many places but for some reason Hawaii is low on my list. I lived in Los Angeles for a year and really should have gone then. I will have to get out there one day. Are you flying through NY?

Britt and Dragon - I'm hoping my kicks start soon. But I'm not sure I'm feeling anything at the moment so I'm thinking I've got a long way to go.

Ahbon - Sometimes I think how cute it is that they're both in there unaware that what will turn out to be one of the most influential people in their lives their twin is sitting right next to them. I'm sure I'll feel better once I get the amnio results but once 25 weeks hits I'll spend my time worrying about preterm labor. Worrying is my nature though. What kind of dogs does your mom breed? I'm obssessed with my dogs if you couldn't tell.


----------



## Britt11

Maxxi I thought I read something that twins are actually aware of each other in utero. Maybe not?? the whole twin thing fascinates me though, so cool.
when do you find out the genders??


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt - I think they're aware that something is there but don't know who it is or what the significance is of that thing. The official sexes are going to be given to me with the results of the amnio. I have an appt with the ob on the 17th and they should have the report. Nervous for the results but will like knowing who's definitely on the way. By the way does anyone else have problems with their memory? I'm forgetting who I tell what stories to.


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah I think they interact with each other in utero. SUCH a special bond.

I'm not a natural worrier but being a mum made me SOOO anxious! I don't mean to sound like some smug "been there done that" idiot but if you think the worry is bad now, it ain't NOTHING to what it's like when they hand you a newborn baby (in your case 2!!) and say there you go, take that home and keep it alive for 18 years. I can't even keep a house plant alive for a month! :rofl:

The main issue I had with my PND was anxiety. I was utterly convinced that if I took my eyes off Harry for more than a minute he'd stop breathing. I didn't sleep at all for 5 weeks! When Martin went off to work in the mornings I would watch him drive away convinced he'd have a crash and die on the way to work and that was the last time I would see him. Rational thought departed.... Anti-depressants bought it back thankfully or I would have gone completely round the twist!



Hmmm on that cheery note.... :haha:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Dragon - that will be me and then some. I had been on Paxil for years for anxiety which they took me off of in Oct 2009 when I found out I was pregnant the first time. Even though I miscarried I never went back on the medication knowing that I'd keep trying to get pregnant and the discontinuation syndrome with Paxil is awful. I will go right back on when I can that's for sure. My newest thing is that I'm terrified to fly which if you know me is crazy since I'm traveling all the time. Not for work just to get away. No one wants to sit near me on a plane :nope:. I can't travel now anyway which is a good thing because those poor babies wouldn't make it. I can't imagine what I'll be like when I have to take them on a plane so I'm all for going back on meds.


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm going straight back on them when Tiger is here. I am considering going on something shortly as the anxiety is returning already. Has been under control without drugs for a couple of years now suddenly if I need to go downstairs I am imagining myself falling down them, I am checking Harrys breathing (FFS he's nearly 5!!) etc etc.... Might just stop the inevitable emotional crash once Baby is here.


----------



## Mrs-G

Hello everyone! So many things happening to everyone! Well I'm back from London, had a good time - saw dirty dancing and legally blonde which were both great! I also got offered a priority seat on tube and someone asked me when I was due! Ooooh I must be showing properly now, in fact I'm quite scared at the rate I am growing!

Is anyone else having pains, I think it's when I need a wee, I'm not sure, it's hard to describe.

I have had the odd kicky feeling but not regular at all, hadn't felt baby at all yesterday so I did Doppler and heartbeat nice and strong with a couple of kicks thrown in.

I can't wait till I'm getting regular kicks. I also can't wait till my 20 week scan on Friday, yeah anyone want to take bets on gender?


----------



## DragonMummy

I am appalling at gender guesses.... what do YOU think? I was right both times with mine....


----------



## Mrs-G

Gut feeling is boy x


----------



## DragonMummy

Then I shall say boy! :)


----------



## maxxiandniko

Dragon - I hear you on the anxiety. Such an awful thing to have to deal with. If you have to go back on meds earlier than you planned then so be it. I'm managing now so hopefully can hold out till after everyone's here but who knows.

MrsG - I always thought girl.


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah I'm going with the flow with everything this time round. I am going to go back on the meds when I need to (instead of seeing how long I can manage without them which generally culmitates in me sitting in a dark corner rocking or hurling something large at DH's head. For example a stair gate....) I am going to breastfeed for as long as I can manage it (last time I said a year so felt a BIT of a failure after giving up at 5 weeks) and I am asking the grandparents to do my housework (instead of waiting for them to offer as magazines unreliably informed me they would - they would just come round, cuddle the baby, get me to limp to the kitchen and make THEM tea and then sod off again).

This time me and my family come first but I am going to make my health a priority as I was completely buggered last time. And I wallowed. This time I shall go with the flow and stick to what's easiest for us all x


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies!
Mrs-G, welcome back!! glad you had a good time in London, ahh how sweet that people are noticing now thats awesome :hugs: I dont have any pains when I pee but I read that UTI's are very common in pregnancy, maybe go to your doctor or try some cranberry juice?
I felt boy for you, although I felt boy for me and it was a girl :winkwink:

DM- you guessed completely right for me, you didnt even waiver! 
I think your plan is great and yes your health has to be a priority. What is with these grandparents that want to be entertained when you have just had a new baby? I know my parents will be that type too and they will be like "well its convenient for us to come over between 1-3pm to cuddle the baby and then we got to jet" lol...I dont think so
DH's Mom will want to help lots though I think


----------



## DragonMummy

That is true - maybe I'm psychic? :rofl:


----------



## maxxiandniko

I like your plan DM. You come first in the sense that you need to take the best care of yourself as you can. Unfortunately and sadly both of my parents have died so they're not around to be part of this. My husband's parents live down south and I think his mom plans to come up for a month to help. She practically raised his brother's first kid. His parents and his brother's family are too enmeshed for me but I'll take the help. We're actually meeting a potential nanny today. My husband's doing though since he likes to plan for everything as early as possible. I would have waited till we know things are ok but he's totally different than me.


----------



## DragonMummy

Me and my DH are the reverse. I like to do things as soon as they occur to me to avoid being kept up at night pondering, he likes to wait. Although he does it more out of procrastination than caution!


----------



## Mrs-G

My oh says that we have to wait all the time and says it's because of caution, I'm beginning to think he can't be arsed! Lol

Only 5 days now though and then we can do stuff like order the nursery furniture, if we order now it doesn't deliver till may.

I've been working out my maternity plans, of I work it right I've got 8 weeks left st full time, followed by about 8 weeks of 3 days a week, that's my plan! Hope boss likes it!

Not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow but never mind, this pregnancy is now flying so d day will be here before I know it

Can't wait for the summer!

Mrs f, can't believe you're going to hawai, oh wouldn't let me fly, I'm a bad flyer!
Have a good time and look after yourself and bubs x

Anyone sorted a buggy yet, there are so many to choose from, just how do you choose!


----------



## DragonMummy

well considering I started buying things for baby 2 years ago when we started trying, I think it is rather too late to start practicing caution! 

Including our buggy/pram! It was exactly what I wanted and was reduced from £320 to £150. Its a buggy that converts to a pram, 3 wheeler for when I take Dragon to school (eek!) as there is a shortcut through the fields. It's a Britax Vigour 3+. Cant wait to get it out and have a play....

I would say if you're going for a chunky travel system, don't spend too much as you'll be sick of it in 6 months and trading it in for a light stroller.


----------



## MrsF

ahbon, flying to vancouver on the way out, then a couple of stops on the way back - but can't remember (defo not NY though, shame, cos I do like it there). 

Welcome back mrs-g, pleased to see you had a good time x x x

having a really crappy couple of days :cry: don't know what's wrong, just really struggling. feel like such a failure cos i'm really finding pregnancy hard both physically and psychologically. hopefully it's just hormones and will settle down soon. am having a day in bed today cos my bump is so achey underneath and i pulled another muscle yesterday getting up. sat here crying now just feeling so pants. 

like i say, hopefully it'll pass x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh dear mrs f, I keep pulling myself too, it bloody hurts doesn't it!

Hope your feeling better soon.

DM I'm toying with a mamas and papas skate, mothercare my choice 4 or a babystyle oyster'


----------



## DragonMummy

off to google.... am so nosey!


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh LOVE the oyster!


----------



## Britt11

ahh MrsF, I hope you feel better soon, I think a lot is the hormones, dont beat yourself up, I think the vacation will do you wonders! Wish I was going to Hawaii, but we are waiting until I am on mat leave, DH and I cant get the time off.

LO is kicking really hard right now hee hee :winkwink: little cutie

We bought the Bugaboo stroller, we got the Frog version which is last years model the Chameleon is the new model but we saved $400 by getting this one and its essentially the same. I love the bassinet option and we even bought the bassinet stand so we can use it in the house.

My parents bought us a crib we choose, its called "linen colour" and is pretty cute as it converts into a full double bed later.

anyway, should go 
talk soon


----------



## Mrs-G

If everything is ok on Friday we're gonna order our nursery set, if we order now it's may delivery.

Britt, a crib that converts to a double bed? That's amazing!

DM I'm quite keen on the oyster, do you think it will last a couple of years? It's quite lightweight.


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsF - hope you're feeling better. I physically feel like an old lady every day and it affects how I feel mentally. I'm not sure how I'm going to make it sometimes.

I haven't done any shopping for anything excpet for maternity clothes. Too superstitious. I'm waiting for all my tests to be over.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## DragonMummy

I would imagine so - it looks pretty sturdy. Loving the M&P one as well actually. I have already got one of their strollers earmarked for Tiger for next year :blush:


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: thankyou for your kind words ladies. Feeling a bit better today, been good being at work as you kinda go into autopilot and have distractions (although it has been a rather trying day!). 24 weeks though today, so only (!!!) 16 to go. 

we have a pram / pushchair coming to us via a family member - haven't a clue what it is, but i know it's bright pink - hope my little man is in touch with his feminine side!

hope everyone's well.

catch you all laters x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

1st day back at work today and can not believe how much stuff I've got to do, especially as I've put in my maternity letter today requesting my start date for maternity leave and my annual leave request for holidays which will allow me to work 3 days per week!

Question for uk ladies....I get 20 holidays plus stats, so I've calculated that I have 29 days this year to take before I start maternity leave, I'm sure this is right but it doesn't feel it, I.e I'll be having the bank holidays off while I'm on maternity, how can I then be entitled to take a day in lieu? It doesn't usually seem very much but when you try and fit it all in 6 months it's loads!

Also, little moan, why do midwives think all mums to be don't have jobs or commitments? I'd love to go to aquanatal classes but they on a Friday morning, my busiest day at work!!!!! Why do they not run evening or weekend courses? Also there is a yoga class at 5.45 on a Monday evening, who can leave work at 5.30 and get there in time? I work 30 mins away from class and have a job leaving by 6pm. grrrr I suppose I'll have to wait till I start maternity leave. I'm concerned at my weight gain though, I've put on 6kg since being weighed at Ivf clinic before we started, I know my boobs are heavier and my belly is bigger but I read that I should have gained 3-4 kg by this stage. Oops, really need to keep my hunger under control!

The cheeseburgers from mcd's did not help!


----------



## DragonMummy

You can't take your bank holiday in lieu until the bank holiday has passed - you have to tag that on to the end. Well thats how it works at ours anyway!


----------



## Mrs-G

My holiday year end is December and we can not carry holidays over, so I assume I can take them before, I think it's only august and Christmas, so 3 days.


----------



## DragonMummy

you should be able to carry 5 days over surely?


----------



## Mrs-G

I'd rather take them before!!!!! LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

like i say you can with AL but I am fairly sure you have to actually accrue the BHIL before you can take it.


----------



## MarsMaiden

Morning ladies! How are we all? Sorry I've missed so much, not even gonna try and catch up! I'm 14 weeks tomorrow so am officially celebrating making it to the second tri - whoop!

MrsF - glad to hear you're feeling a bit better, pregancy seems to be as much of a rollercoaster ride as ttc was!

Strollers - I have no clue! Twin buggies are such a nightmare and soooo expensive! I thought I had settled on the cosatta you2 which is a lightweight stroller suitable from birth as it is only really for taking out the car and carting them round town when I'm on my own but it is a side by side and am concerned about the width. the nightmare also living in Cornwall is that there are no nice big showrooms anywhere with a good range that I can go and try out, think I'll end up having to buy blind off the internet!

Really interesting to read about annual leave - I had no idea that I would accrue the bank hols as well?! I hear lots of twin mums that are just unable to work after about 30 weeks so my plan if I have to finish then is to take all my holiday in one go to cover the first month and then start maternity leave. Have to say though, the thought of being home for up to 8 or 9 weeks with nothing but daytime telly to keep me busy terrifies me!! 

I hadn't thought of taking leave to go part time like you MrsG, definitely something I might think about as would love to have some leave on the other side so that I get some more time at home with my babies rather than just using it to be a lounge lizard!

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## MrsF

congrats mars for the second tri :) x x x 

haven't got a clue about mat leave ladies as it's different for us teaching folk. 

i do have a question though - more for ladies a bit further on in pregnancy - and it's about our belly buttons :blush: mine's getting shallower by the day, and it's starting to turn inside out - and it's really creeping me out! how long after birth does it take to go back in again!!!! lol!!! i'm struggling to find suitable clothes that make me feel good, let alone having to worry about my belly button showing through the clothes!!! EEK! i know its a dumbass thing to get concerned over, but belly buttons have always given me the heebyjeebies!!!! so, how are your belly buttons?!!!!

mrs-g i hear you about classes / groups that take place during the day. But, i was told a gem of info - if you ring up the surestart centres (or whoever it is that runs them) they will tell you when their free classes are and you can attend. You can travel to them (so although there's one v near me, i can go to another centre for their classes) apparently you're suitable to go at around 30 weeks - maybe something to research? A few ladies i know travel to a saturday class a little way out of their normal catchment area. Am gonna enquire when i get back from hols.

hope everyone else is doing ok, much love ladies x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Well my boss seemed happy with my plans, give or take a bit of tweaking as and when needed so I officially have 8 weeks (Inc this week) left as a full timer, then I switch to part time, 3 days per week (4 day weekend) yeah yeah yeah! Soooo excited! No problems on public holidays but I get 20 days plus stats and minimal allowance now is 28 days so no argument really. 

Baby is very active lately, listened to heartbeat this morning and it seems to be moving up a little, can't wait till scan to find out whether we're pink or blue.

I keep forgetting done of you are having twins, although exciting I bet your terrified, the finance, the logistics, I hope you're all organised!


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs f, I'm with you with the belly button thing, I've always said they cut my umbilical cord wrong at birth because I hate it being touched. I am scared mines gonna pop out and split open because it's scared from my lap and dye operation. Eeek


----------



## MrsF

ooo mrs-g, now there's a thought - i have two scars on mine - one from where i've had two laps (they used the same scar the second time to go back in), and then a hooking one just under belly button from where they removed my gall bladder last year! When my bellybutton pops totally, the big gall bladder scar's gonna look like a smiley face underneath it!!!!! and i have my belly button pierced, so the hole above will look like a cyclops eye :dohh: attractive! (haven't worn a piercing for a while though - probably never will again....) 

eeeeuuuuugggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MarsMaiden

Thanks MrsF! No idea on the bellybutton thing but I always thought that the pregnant outy button looked quite cute! I took my belly piercing out last night bizarrely enough - a frantically moisturising the area now as I have heard stories about stretchmarks getting really bad around piercings!

MrsG - great news that they agree with you regarding going part time, deffo something to look forward to! You have given me food for thought in going part time if I am not coping but not quite ready to give up totally. You're spot on with the twin thing! It's lovely to be completing the family in one go and all that jazz but my biggest worry is childcare costs when it comes to going back to work - it's too much to ask of family to look after two but if they went full time to nursery the costs would be more than I earn!!


----------



## DragonMummy

My belly button never popped. I think i'm too chubby! but it looks just as bad through clothes as its gone reverse and is now weirdly deep so I look like I have been shot :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and good luck with the moisturising. I did it religeously and ended up with the worst stretchmarks I have EVER seen! I looked like a purple and white striped deck chair! I think you just either get 'em or you don't. Apparently I am in the "get 'em" category!


----------



## Britt11

:hugs:Hey girls, how are you? I have missed you all.
DM- one more day until we are 24 weeks!!! :happydance::happydance:

MrsG- congrats about the part time!! :thumbup: thats the way to go, my job is so busy and stressful and I am heading on yet another business trip tomorrow. Actually yesterday I overdid it, I felt short of breath, heart racing with palpitations and cramping on my left- I left my mtgs at 230pm and came home and sat on the bed and did computer work for 5 hours while resting, well wouldnt you know the cramping went away, so definitely dont push it girls its not worth it

DM- are you still on bed rest?

MrsF- actually I want an outie :blush: just to feel even more pregs I guess, but so far its just shallow and I dont think it will pop out
I am feeling pretty yucky lately too, I cant find any cute work clothes, they are either full on maternity clothes that look like moo moos or they are regular clothes that I will outgrow in a week.

so I was telling DH that this spot on my upper stomach hurt and then all of a sudden she started kicking me really hard there and then I felt some serious movement and now its not sore :haha::haha: ha ha little Piper, she is a mover and a shaker. It definitely is sore if they get a foot up in your ribs.

anyway, talk to you all soon
as for the twinny mommies, double the fun and even though its tough in the beginning it will be easier later because they will just play with eachother and you wont be stuck entertaining them like we will.
I also think the twin bond is so cool

:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG Britt i know! V day tomorrow! Am so excited.... Although I have instructed Baby that she's to stay put for at least another 10 weeks please. At least til I get back from hollibops!

Am still supposed to be on bed rest. Trying my best to get some housework done but I am finding the slighted exertion at the moment is bring on huge BH's and they are literally knocking the wind out of me! My lungs that is - nowhere more sinister or rude! we had our new bed delivered today. It's on it's side in 2 bits and I am ITCHING to get it set up but I think DH would take a rather dim view if he came home and I had been humping a king sized bed around.... funny that!


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh and my wonderful employers have decided that as i have had so much time off sick, in order to keep me in work til my mat leave starts they have reduced my shifts from 9 hours to 6 hours. But I still get full pay. Huzzah! Suppose it's better for them having me there 6 hours on full pay than stuck at home on bed rest on full pay! The thought of going back to work isn't nearly so depressing now. My new shifts are 0800-1400 for an early, 12-00-1800 for a late and 1800-0000 for a night shift. They offered to let me ditch the nights all together but it's easier just to keep doing them than to find other days that I can work and have childcare covered.


Happy DM :D


----------



## Britt11

oh thats great news DM!! Your work is so accomodating, my work sucks the bag with mat stuff! Even the HR manager was like, "we pay you nothing extra when you are off so you would be encouraged to come back to work asap" nice!! they dont even cover the px prenatal vitamins or anything remotely to fertility but they cover any type of birth control you would want!!
Hope the new bed is fabulous.
I had a talk with Piper too, and I told her that she can even be overdue if she has to be, just do NOT come too early!!

hello ladies, where is everyone else?


----------



## DragonMummy

Our current bed is fabulous, however it is a sleigh bed and far too huge for our rather small bedroom in our new house (the house has walls at funny angles and a chimney etc) so that is getting dismantled and put up in the attic until we have had our extension done in a year or so. Until then we have a dull but perfectly servicable divan bed. it's technically the same size - theyre both king beds - but with the bulky sleigh it's a foot longer and 6 inches wider which is a LOT when space is at a premium. Luckily the other two bedrooms are good sizes. Dragon will be best off I think in his room. Little Miss has the box room but even that is bigger than normal so not too much of a squeeze. Bring on the extension. Bigger bedroom and en suite for us, playroom downstairs for them :D


----------



## Mrs-G

DM that's great about you're work, I don't get any sick pay at all and have to lump the fact I'm pregnant, still work on average an extra 7.5 hours unpaid per week, I'm stupid I know!!!!

I've started wondering where I'm gonna put everything for baby, gonna do a car boot sale to try and clear some room!!! I think that's what's stopping me buying stuff, I hate clutter!


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh dear, I've woken up this morning feeling sorry for myself, been awake half the night with a very sore throat making it difficult to swallow and talk. Also had a bit of a blocked nose last couple of days, hope this doesn't last long!!!!

I don't want to take anything so I guess I'd best just put up with it, just hope I don't get a cough cos I think that might hurt my tummy. Hope everyone else is okay!

SCAN DAY TOMORROW - 1 MORE SLEEP TILL I FIND OUT WHAT TEAM I'M IN (still think Blue!) Chinese predictor says blue, all quizzes say blue and needle trick couldn't make its mind up)


----------



## MarsMaiden

DM - I know that I am definitely going to get stretch marks, I have a load already from when I was overweight when I was younger on my tummy, hips and thighs and so I am obviously prone to them! I am just moisturising out of hope more than anything else - it can't hurt!! Your work sounds great and those hours sound much better for you! Congrats to you and Britt on reaching the big 24 week milestone!!

MrsG - yay for scan tomorrow!!!! I will say blue for you too!! Hope youi feel better by then. *hugs*

I scared myself silly yesterday. Had a really nasty asthma attack during the day triggered by the smell of the chemicals the cleaning lady was using. Took ages to get it under control and I was coughing so hard, I really hurt my tummy. Then the same thing happened again when I went to bed for no apparent reason at all!! Am really scared that I have deprived the babies of oxygen let alone what all the coughing is doing to them. I have an asthma review on Monday but I guess I could be one of the unlucky ones whose symptoms get worse during pregnancy, just hope they can help me keep it under control as these attacks are really frightening.


----------



## ahbon

:hugs: to all.......... busy busy busy but not achieving anything lol x

definately got an alien or two in my tummy with what's going on in there this week.

Mrs G hope you feel better today - I'm a lot more snotty than ever before but been told it's a pregnancy thing...... great :happydance: Good luck for the scan tomorrow! x Cant wait for ours on 21st.

MM hope you feel better after your attack yesterday :hugs: Is there a John Lewis near you? they have buggies on show normally... we've picked ours out already - Baby Jogger City Mini - side by side and light enough - most seem to be too heavy for me to think about lifting into a car with my back probs!

Britt - are there laws they need to follow i.e. how much time off and pay you get etc?

DM - glad your work are being good to you :hugs: Not even thought where we can put two little ones at night yet.... hubby started doing up the little room before we got our positive ...... now we think the little room will be too little for 2 so he's got to do the other big room too :haha::haha:

Mrs F hows you? :hugs:

maxxiandniko - how are you? :hugs:

x


----------



## DragonMummy

ahbon you could have them both in the nursery in one cot bed til theyre a bit bigger then move them into the bigger room a bit later and you can decorate it a bit "older" so will last them longer?


----------



## MarsMaiden

ahbon - oooh are you feeling the babies wriggle then?? How exciting! I have heard lots of people recommend the city mini, may have to have another look into it. Unfortuantely I think the nearest John Lewis to me is Bristol which is 3 and a half hours away!! Think we may have to consider a special trip at some point as there seem to be a lot of things to consider like height of handlebars and whether you can stride behind them and things like that which you'll never know if you dont see them in the flesh!


----------



## maxxiandniko

I'm jealous of you guys! I'm still too superstitious to start setting up a nursery, buy a stroller, etc. I've totally popped out so everyone at work is on to me. I was told to call my ob's office next Wednesday to get the results but I'm thinking the longer I go without hearing from them the more likely everything's ok. We did meet with a potential nanny who seemed very nice and competent and I did tell my boss yesterday that I'm pregnant so that's progress. I was thinking that I'd take a month off and then go back part-time for two months. But honestly I don't know what will happen when. Anything goes after 25 weeks - bedrest, preterm labor, who knows.

Ahbon - Lucky you're feeling something! I think at times that I feel something but nothing 100%.

MrsG - feel better! I still say girl.

Mars - I bent over today to pick up something and had a coughing fit. I'm sure your babies are fine.

Hi DM and Britt and anyone else I forgot!


----------



## MrsF

heya ladies - just a flyer today - just got back from work and am freezing and starving 

hope you're all well - mrs-g hope you're feeling better as the day wears on, and can't wait to see which team you're on! x x x

hi abhon - not doing to bad thanks hun, but being at work is a good distraction for me - hpefully this weekend i'll be less down than last x x 

hi everyone else - sorry for the quickness - will catch up properly the morrow (or sat when i'm lounging ;) )

much love x x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

sometimes I am so glad to live in the UK - your maternity laws are sooo stingy over there. We get 9 months off paid (not full pay but still £500 a month - what, $750 or so?) and we accrue leave in that time too so can generally have another month and a half off as holiday too. We are spoilt it has to be said. Sophie is due on 30th June but will prob be sectioned out around the 20th. I will start my maternity leave about the 10th I think, but will have a month's holiday before then so will be off from mid may :D

Mrs G I thought I was :pink: and all the predictors came back pink so I will be surprised if you're not right x


----------



## Mrs-G

Well guess what ladies...............we're in the pink!!!!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

I knew it mrsG!! Congrats!!! Names?


----------



## Mrs-G

Hubby hasn't been prepared to discuss names but I like Jessica x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mrs-G said:


> Hubby hasn't been prepared to discuss names but I like Jessica x


I like that name too. I've always like it spelled Jessika too.


----------



## DragonMummy

OMFG did not see that coming!!

jessica is lovely - we have lots of family and friends with that name and our last name is a J name so it was a no. But love it.


----------



## Britt11

Congrats MrsG!! :happydance::happydance: welcome to team Pink!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

My amnio results came back and everything's ok thankfully! And it's definitely 2 boys. I told my husband. He's so freakin happy! Never knew that he had such strong feelings about girls. I've always thought I was pretty easy to live with :haha:


----------



## Mrs-G

Ah good news all round today! Well done maxi x you must be a nightmare to live with lol!

Thanks everyone x


----------



## mercyme

Hi Ladies! 

Sorry I've been MIA -- I went to a conference, then visited with friends & family in North Carolina. 

My sister in law had her baby while I was at home, which was a shock for everyone, since she was only 31 weeks. She had HELLP syndrome -- a kind of preeclampsia, very serious, had to have an emergency c-section. Baby Isaac is doing well at 3 lbs. 4 oz. -- lil' lovey. He's got some typical preemie problems, so it's a little nerve-wracking. But is generally healthy for being 2 months early. 

I feel my little kicker all the time now! He needs to stay put & bake for many more months, though!

Mrs G -- so excited about your baby GIRL!! Do we have a count now? how many of us are team blue/pink??


----------



## mercyme

maxxiandniko said:


> My amnio results came back and everything's ok thankfully! And it's definitely 2 boys. I told my husband. He's so freakin happy! Never knew that he had such strong feelings about girls. I've always thought I was pretty easy to live with :haha:

Yay, maxxi!!! That's so wonderful. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ahbon

Mrs G - congrats on pink!

Maxxi - congrats on the all clear and definately two boys!

not a big one from me today - am shattered after a long day at crufts yesterday.. :( but was fun :)


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsG - Nightmare is pretty accurate :haha:

Hi and thanks Mercy and Ahbon!

How's everyone else?


----------



## Britt11

congrats Maxxi on the twin boys, how lovely!! I saw 2 fraternal twin boys at the mall, they both looked so different and were so fricken cute! they were only about 2 yeras old and very well behaved, so not all boys are full of vinegar :)
i'm doing well, feeling great, went to a movie last night with a gf and it was super loud, Piper didnt like it she was kicking like crazy, I was trying to cover my stomach, I felt like a bad mom.
anyway, going to do some pilates than meeting some friends for lunch, ahhh I love weekends!


----------



## DragonMummy

haha! We went to a football match (soccer to you over the pond) when I was about 21 weeks and Harry was leaping all over the place!

Maxx so glad everything came back ok. Twin boys - how gorgeous! My friend at work had twin boys last year and they are just scrumptious!


----------



## Mrs-G

Mercy, your ticker scared me, I bloody cantaloupe inside us!!!!!!! How's that gonna get out!!!!!

I'm full of cold, :-( Snotty, tired and grumpy!

I was at work this morning and went shopping straight away, I've found a new buggy!!!! I've gone off the mama's & papa's skate, I thought the carrycot was included in the package... doh! Now I'm keen on the silver cross surf, I saw it in the shop today, the baby nest is soooooo soft and squidgy, it will be perfect for my ickle girl, and I love the colours, Chilli Red is my favourite, whats more they sell it at a shop I can get staff discount on so I can save around 20%, so def need to talk hubby into this one!

Baby is really active lately, all that fuss I made about not feeling anything, now it's all the time, OH said the other night when she was kicking..."I want one" bless him, he looked really disappointed that I was getting all the kicks and he wasn't getting anything, can't wait till he can feel her kick!

I was at work yesterday after my scan so couldn't say much but the scan was amazing, they looked at everything and said all looked ok, such a relief, I'm a little sad though that I'll not see her again till she is born, I really enjoyed the scan experience, watching her kick and move around, she is so sweet.

I got given the go ahead to shop but now I can't decide! I'd picked loads of boy clothes!!! I've bought a couple of outfits today but although they were just from Matalan, I can see that the cost will mount up and they're not in them more than a few weeks, I bought newborn today which is up to 10lb, so if you have a 8lb baby they'll soon outgrow them, I might look on ebay for some bundles going cheap.

Hope everyone else is ok, when do you go away Mrs F?


----------



## mercyme

Mrs-G said:


> Mercy, your ticker scared me, I bloody cantaloupe inside us!!!!!!! How's that gonna get out!!!!!

Just wait til it's a watermelon! :dohh:


----------



## MrsF

:flower: happy weekend ladies :)

Ahhhhh! congrats on team pink Mrs-g! And loving the name!!! x x x The comment about your DH being envious of your kicks made me chuckle! You could offer to kick him in the tummy lots ;) i put the remote on my belly yesterday so DH could see the small movements - was so funny - i was watching a movie, and at the same time as a flinchy bit came on, Harry booted me, remote fell off and it scared the crapout of me even more! 

Maxxi - so very pleased you amnios came back clear hun!!! And double congrats on your twin boys!!! x x x 

Mercy - good to see you - so sorry to hear about your new nephew - must've been a shock. Thoughts are with your family hun x x x 

not too much to report this end - v swollen legs and ankles, v active bubba and MS appears to be making a comeback in the evenings :growlmad: so, my routines now are early mornings, and very early bedtime to avoid it. We go away in a few weeks Mrsg, v much looking forward to it! x x x

am gonna change the first page to team pink or blue - from what i can remember! If i've missed you it's cos i don't know (or can't remember due to hormones ;))

hi and much love to everyone else x x x x x


----------



## MrsF

bugger! I fluffed up! Sorry to be a pain - but could you let me know your team please ladies!!! and if your due date has changed. I know we have sadly lost Megg (hurry back hun!!!) but ladies, would you mind letting me know if we have lost anyone else? Also, if there are any other twinnies on the forum x x x 

Ignore the member's list for now x x x

cheers :) x x


----------



## Britt11

ahh thats so cool about the remote being kicked off hee hee
So I am on team Pink MrsF and my due date is the same even though she is measuring ahead, thanks

anyone else going for a 3d scan? we go for ours on April 1st, we have to pay for it but well worth it in my opinion

hugs


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs F - My ODD is 29th July now, loving the pink!!!!!!


I now have a dilema, so help and opinions if possible.......

I have narrowed my pram choice to 2 (based on staff discount!!) and if I order by end of this week coming I get an extra 10% off (full price items only)

My choices are;

https://www.silvercross.co.uk/prams-and-travel-systems/surf/ (in Chilli Red)

or

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-skate-3-in-1-damson/158229000/type-i/ (Damson over £100 cheaper)

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-skate-3-in-1-city-scape/158248800/type-i/

I really like the Surf but I'm concerned out the shopping basket being small and not very accessible, but it comes with a lovely baby nest so it's suitable from birth. The Skate on the otherhand has a larger, easily accessible space for shopping and a drinks holder for me!

I've got to make a decision and I just don't know..... any advice appreciated!


----------



## Mrs-G

Britt11 said:


> anyone else going for a 3d scan? we go for ours on April 1st, we have to pay for it but well worth it in my opinion
> 
> hugs

We're not going to at the minute but might look into it later, whats the latest you can have one?


----------



## DragonMummy

I don't particularly use my shopping basket if that helps....


----------



## Britt11

MrsG- I really love the Silvercross but the other one is nice. I bought a Bugaboo stroller and it doesnt have a big basket at all either, I am hoping to use the handles ect..
also remember you can attach a generic cupholder onto any stroller. We bought our cup holders seperately for the bugaboo as well.

as for the 4D, you can get it done anytime up to 34 weeks, but to get the best facial pics and some baby movement you should probably get it done before 31 weeks. We are getting ours done at 27 weeks


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi everyone! Really pissed off at my husband this past weekend. I told him the good news Friday and would have expected that he'd cancel the dinner plans he had so we could celebrate. When I said this to him he immediately said he'd cancel but I was like "too little too late" so I told him to just go to dinner. He left at 6 PM and apparently in his world dinner means wings and beer at the bar. He comes back almost 5 hrs later and is proud of himself because it was early and everyone else stayed out! I was livid. And he still thinks he did nothing wrong! To be continued....

I have another appt with my ob this week and an anatomy scan next week. I'm still not 100% sure that I feel anything yet :growlmad: Is it me?


----------



## DragonMummy

you'll know when you do, Max. Won't be long. Sorry your DH is being an arse x


----------



## Britt11

Sorry about your DH Maxxi, I think men tend to not understand us right now. Hope he makes it up to you
Do you know where your placenta is? Mine was posterior so I felt movement very early- but if your placenta is in the front, it could be quite awhile before you feel anything.
I felt flutters early, but I did not start feeling kicks until I think almost 21 weeks.


----------



## Mrs-G

Max, I didn't feel anything that I could say was def baby until 18 weeks at least, now it's all the time. I kept trying to guess if it was her but now I know, you'll not be long! 

I think I've decided on the silver cross, subject to oh approval!

I have been so poorly with this bloody cold, it's zapped all my energy and I'm feeling very sorry for myself :-( I got home from work at 6pm last night and went straight to bed, I'd phone in sick today if I wasn't expecting my nursery bedding to be delivered lol!

Britt, thanks for your advice, shop said you can't hang anything on handle bar but most people say you can .


----------



## MarsMaiden

MrsG - congrats on team pink - hurrah!! I love the name Jessica, my youngest neice is a Jessica and she suits it so well. It's funny but I can't pin my dh down to a name discussion wither, he keeps saying to wait until we know what they are but have a feeling he'll be just as hard to pin down then! yay for shopping! I can't help with prams I'm afraid but the advice I had was to make sure it's a good height for you and dh to push and that you can stride behind it without treading on the back axle! Hope you feel better soon! *hugs*

Maxxi - that's great news on the clear amnio and whoop for two boys!! Sad that your dh was a bit of an idiot but I honestly think men just don't get it and what this all means to us sometimes! I can't wait to feel my bubbas properly moving, sometimes at night I wonder if I can feel sosmething, it's like rolling around low down but its nothing i can definitely say is babies yet!

Hey mercy! Great news that your sis in law and baby are doing well despite the early delivery. Hope it continues and that they can come home soon.

Britt - I had thought about a 3d scan but with the twins we get extra scans after 20 weeks so hoping I won't feel like I need it! That is of course subject to change! 

MrsF - thanks for keeping the list up to date, can you add me as a twin mummy? I love that the top is pink blue pink blue pink, I hope no one intends to upset the pretty pattern!! :p

AFM - had midwife appointment this morning and listened to both the heartbeats (well she said she could hear two, they sound the same to me!!). Found out that I am a strep B carrier which is a bit worrying but apparently fixable with a dose of IV antibiotics during labour so trying not to worry! Got my date for my 20 week scan too - 20th April - tick tock, tick tock!!


----------



## Britt11

glad to hear that everything is going well, as long as they know you are a strep carrier than you are fine. So exciting you got to hear both heart beats :happydance:

how is everyone today?

My LO kept me up in the middle of the night. She decided that 4am to almost 6am was playtime! She is beyone cute little kicks now, she moves my entire stomach its hilarious! I think she was repositioning herself, I was litterally poking out everywhere, little monkey :winkwink:


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG Britt mine has been the same today! She's still head up though - MW appt today and MW showed me where her head is at the moment. This time last pregnancy H was already head down and my bump had a little bottom shape poking out the front which was really cute. i used to stroke his tiny baby bum and even now if he is distressed, stroking his bottom calms him right down. Isn't it funny?

But as I was saying before I rambled off on a tangent, Tiger has been kicking furiously all day. Is lovely! I was watching my tummy in the bath and it was giving loads of little jolts and shakes every time she kicked :cloud9:


----------



## maxxiandniko

I think my husband doesn't get it partially because he's an optimist and assumed we'd get to this point anyway. I on the other hand have been nervous for weeks. But it runs in his family. His mother harassed him daily asking if we knew what we were having as if I elected to do the fun little procedure known as an amnio to find out for sure what I'm having. We'll see how he fixes this. He's usually very good when it comes to saying sorry and working out solutions to problems which is why this is so mind boggling to me - he has yet to say sorry. I haven't actually seen him though since calling a truce on Monday as I work overnight on Mondays. Unfortunately there's no time to be too mad at him since there's so much to decide on and plan for these days.

I think sometimes I feel little movements but I'm never 100% sure. Maybe I'm expecting it to be something that it's not going to be. One of the placentas is anterior Britt (that was the reason my amnio got postponed a week). The other is apparently really big (great, like I'm not huge already) and posterior. I have an appt with my ob on Thurs so we'll see where everyone's at.

I looked at twin strollers the other day (I, by the way, have zero clue as to what I will need and am relying on my best friend to help me make a list) and like the Bumbleride Indie twin stroller. I don't know a thing about, I just like how it looked!


----------



## DragonMummy

it does all start as split second wafts in your tummy. It felt like someone just waving a little finger in the tummy fluid. the kicks didn't start for another couple of weeks 

Hope you sort things out with DH xxx


----------



## ahbon

m and n - mine started with 'maybe' feeling something but wasn't sure then it was definately something doing something in there. Hopefully you'll feel it for sure soon :) Be warned it can be a little wierd! Still freaks me out! Hopefully your DH will realise how you feel soon x

Mrs G - how are feeling now? Hope your cold is going.

MM - as long as they've found this out now they can help - out of interest how did they find out you have this? Was it just a blood test or?

Britt and DM - so lucky bubs are making so much movement.

Mrs F - how are you?

:hugs: to all x

As far as me:
Being very careful as my back twanged yesterday whilst putting my bra on .... not too bad so far today (last time I ended up being carted off to A&E by ambulance). Still got pains in the top of my thighs not sure if it could be SPD or if I've pulled a muscle or something.

Big thing freaking me out is the way my belly suddenly goes hard in places then calms down - still makes me think something is trying to get out of there :(


----------



## MarsMaiden

Hey ahbon! careful with your back, i think us twin mummies need to be especially careful given the weight we're going to be carrying! Sounds like you could be having early braxton hicks in your tummy? They found the strep b in my last urine sample so I had a course of antibiotics but aparently it's one of those bacteria that is always in your system somewhere if you are a carrier. The midwife gave me this awful leaflet about how 1 in 10 babies die if they contract it as it leads to meningitis and septicaemia but some more research has shown that as long as they give the antibiotics during labour that it shouldn't be passed over. I'm not sure what difference a twin birth would make but am seeing the consultant for the first time this afternoon so plan to ask her about it then and see if see can settle my mind any further.

Hope everyone is well, it's a glorious spring day here so just sat outside and ate my lunch to get some vitamin d going!! Roll on summer! :D


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies!
Happy 25 weeks to us DM!! :thumbup:

Ahbon, careful with your back, ouch what is Spd?
that does sounds like a braxton hick, I didnt know what they were until my yoga class yesterday and she described it and I was like yup I have had that

Yes we are lucky in all the movement, it is a tad freaky at times when she moves your entire stomach. Also when you want to sleep they think its play time! She slept better last night or I was just too tired and ignored it :haha:

this may sound really cheesy but I am loving being pregnant. Some days are tough but what a wonderful experience
:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

oh crap, just saw my siggy I guess 25 weeks is tomorrow! and later tonight for DM
getting ahead of myself!


----------



## DragonMummy

haha nearly there!!1

ahbon yep thats BH's! Mine started at about 16 weeks and now they can knock the breath out of me!!

We had our private 3d scan today. It was magical! She is DEFINATELY a girl - 100% no doubt. We saw a fine potty shot!

And she was awake and active. Playing with her hands, yawning, sucking her thumb.... busy busy!

Anyway, here's my precious Sophie :cloud9:


https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/23WKS_32.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/23WKS_26.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/23WKS_21.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/23WKS_15.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/23WKS_3.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/23WKS_6.jpg


----------



## Mrs-G

DM those scan pics are amazing!!!!!!!

I'm feeling a little better this afternoon and evening, think cold is on its way out, thank god!

Had a bit of a stress this evening, me & OH was discussing baby and I suddenly realised that I'd not felt her for a few hours (we'd gone to the pub for some tea). I immediately went into stress and wanted to get home to check heartbeat and OH was dead calm, anyway we checked heartbeat and all was fine and now the little bugger is back to kicking all the time, why couldn't she have just given a little kick when I asked her!

Hope everyone else is ok, bit quiet on here lately, also looking at front page there appears to be a few people missing, hope they're are all ok.


----------



## Britt11

DM- those pictures are absolutely amazing, Sophie is gorgeous!!
question for you- did you eat anything sugary ect....to get good pictures with her being active? you dont have to drink water an hour before once we are this far along right?

Oh and MrsG, our babies sure give us a scare dont they? I have had so many panic attacks of her not moving, once it was the entire day and I was freaking, I work in L&D's sometimes and was happening to be that day so they checked me out and all was fine. Glad your LO is good


----------



## DragonMummy

They advise you to have a sweet drink or snack before you go in but i'd just had lunch and she was all over the place, bless her! no you don't have to drink water - empty bladder for this one thankfully!


----------



## ahbon

DM - those pics are fabulous! Not sure we're going to do 4d as all our dosh has gone on my immune treatment :(

m and n - the main twin ones I keep hearing about are the i-candy twin (we don't like it as it's one in front of the other and means the one at the back doesn't get to see alot. It is also very very expensive. The one we like the look of so far is the Baby Jogger City Mini which is a side by side and quite light. These seems to be two of the main ones people seem to like at the moment in the UK. :hugs:

Britt - spd is a pelvic joint pain - where the pregnancy hormones make your ligaments relax and in this case maybe too much and become painful.

DM and Britt - congrats on 25wks! :happydance:

Mrs G - glad you're starting to feel better :) Am sure the little ones are making us worry a bit now in order to train us for later :haha:

mercyme - how's it going? :hugs:

Mrs F - how goes? looking forward to your hols?

MM - how did it go with your twin consultant yesterday pm?

re Braxton Hicks - my god did I worry when you all said that but now I've googled and read it can happen from first trimester but mostly we don't know there are happening until later *phew* back's a bit better today :happydance:

One of my mum's dogs had puppies on monday so I can't wait to be able to drive over and see them :happydance:

have a good one all :) x


----------



## Britt11

thanks Ahbon for the congrats. Yeah DM 25 weeks!! :happydance:

I have heard great thing about the city joggers, just remember even though the tandem ones seem not as good for bubs, it will get you through a lot more spaces. Have a twin stroller side by side very much limits you where you can take them, forget shopping in small stores ect...something to think of if you are getting the side by side. I think that is why they call it a jogging stroller, meant for outside mostly not day to day
just some food for thought, ultimately you could make do with either

hello to the rest of the mommies :flower:


----------



## Britt11

DM I noticed your update says our bubs are 9 inches tall, mine says 14 inches! lol and 2 lbs!! I think that is a bit higher than it is...I think my other update said 1.5 lbs

cheers,


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi again. Had my appt with my ob this morning. All she did was listen to the heartbeats and thankfully they were there! I have my 20 week anatomy scan next Friday and I'm nervous. Why can't I stop being nervous!?

Ahbon - what kind of dog does your mom have? If it's a dachshund send one of those puppies over to me! I'll look up that stroller you mentioned when I get a chance. My right hip hurts everyday :nope: My ob said that when I return to her office in 4 weeks I'd better not be wearing my heels. I'm sure they aren't helping.

DM - I can't see the pics from my computer at work. We get firewalled from alot tof things. I'll check when I get home.

Hi to everyone else!

My husband bought me a pregnancy pillow so all is good. We're now going back and forth with names. Somehow I thought he'd be more compliant with my requests but it's looking like he has opinions :haha:. I guess it's only fair if he gets to name one. I think I'm feeling some movement. I get confused because the movements are not going on all the time and sometimes if I'm not paying attention I'll miss it. I'm guessing whatever I'm feeling will start to happen more often shortly.


----------



## DragonMummy

ahem.... consultant appointment today. i thought it was going to be a right waste of time as i have been told by all medical professionals that I have to have a c-sec due to complications (i've just posted the full excruciating story in my journal) so I thought it would be a case of just booking me in. 

The consultant found my notes and told me she had good news....



I CAN HAVE A VBAC!!!!


omfg.... I was so excited I just burst into tears! DH not very happy (again see journal - it's a very long and tedious tale) but I think he'll come round. But I can have another go at childbirth! i feel like I have been given a gift. If I end up with a torn vajayjay that looks like a wizards sleeve I am going to be pissed....


----------



## DragonMummy

Max I can't see pics at work either. Most unfair!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Saw the pics DM - so sweet. She looks very peaceful in there. Congrats on getting the green light on the vaginal delivery. I'm hoping for a c-section myself. They can sedate me too.


----------



## Britt11

congrats DM! hope you have a wonderful experience.
OMG Maxxi :rofl: I feel the same, boderline terrified of birth. It sounds painful and not pleasant! Even with an epidural, legs up in the air for hours for everyone to view my open vajay jay...oh my gosh :shock: and I work in the hospital L&D I am delivering at as I am a medical sales rep. They are my customers, so I have to be nice to them during it!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Yep Britt, no desire! I'll be perfectly fine with a c-section. With 2 they usually have you deliver in an OR in case they need to convert to a c-section. I'll recommend that they don't waste any time and just go straight to the C!

Anyone being told that they look small? I keep getting from people that they think I'm not as far as long as I am and these same people don't know that I have twins. I'm about 147 lbs so I've definitely gained (I'm usually 125) Makes me nervous but then again what doesn't.


----------



## ahbon

maxxiandniko - parents have australian shepherd dogs :) Used to have great danes..... was never into small dogs until recently, think they are sweet but not sure I'd want to be seen walking them :haha:

DM so glad you got what you wanted - not thought about birth yet well try not to as I still think they are just going ot burst out of my stomach like in Alien!

Britt - I know what you mean re legs open for all to see - you'd think after 3 IVFs I'd be used to it ......must admit it doesn't phase me me midwifes sticking their fingers up there etc and everyone having a look doesn't really do it for me :nope: lol

Everyone on for a good weekend? No plans for us - think with the pain I have on walking at the moment I'll be having a quiet one.


----------



## DragonMummy

Max ignore the size comments. You will either be told you are small so you start worrying your child is undersized and malnourished, or they tell you you're huge (this is what I am getting) so you panic that you look like a small whale. You can't bloody win. It has chuff all to do with baby size anyway as I was humungous with Harry and he was 6lb 6 whereas Mightyspu on here was teeny tiny and her little boy was over 9lbs!


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies,
I need your help with something. I am not sure if its hormones or mother's instincts but I have had some serious doubts on the name we picked for our little girl. Dont get me long I still absolutely love it but I worry if she will get made fun of or picked on for it and if she will grow up one day to hate it. I have had these reservations for awhile but I made the mistake of telling DH yesterday that my dad absolutey hated it and thought someone might call her Pipe for short. Now he thinks I have changed my mind because of what my dad said and he flipped out this morning and said he is not welcome in our house anymore ect... He is mad that we have been calling her "Piper" for 5 weeks now and now I am changing my mind.
I told him it does not have anything to do with my dad or picking a cool name for our daughter, I need to protect her and provide a good life.

For those of you who forget the name we choose was:

Piper Yvonne Marie (last name is with an R)

the other problem is not a lot of other names appeal to me and if I do like it DH hates it. He refuses to discuss other names right now and is acting like a child.

as an FYI, the other name I like right now is

Carys (pronounced Care iss)

please give me your honest thoughts and advice. DM I know you have reassured me before and like the name and thanks so much, sorry for being such a flake....aggghh what is wrong with me :dohh:


----------



## ahbon

I'm sorry you're going thru it today - I like the name Piper - first heard of it on Charmed and loved it then. Whatever the name, try and stay calm and don't let things upset you. My mum doesn 't like the name we like for a girl .....still don't know what we've got yet and to be honest it's our choice anyway!


----------



## DragonMummy

Lucky for us we have again settled on a fairly inoffensive name. If I'd had my way she would be Ophelia but DH claims he can't pronounce it!

I love all three of the names you have chosen. Imagine someone close in your family is having a girl and has announced that the baby has one of your three names. Which would piss you off most?


----------



## Mrs-G

Britt, I like piper, it's unusual. Why don't you keep an open mind, we're gonna shortlist 2 or 3 names and wait to see what she looks like!

My baby doesn't move for ages but then she kicks for England, I wish she'd spread it out a bit so I could relax about it more! I love feeling her, can't wait till I'm bigger, although my bump seems to have stopped growing - grr


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh thought I'd share this - its a clip from Tiger's scan dvd. Its only a minute or two long....

TIGER


----------



## DragonMummy

G my bump has fits and starts. I think a lot of it is dependant on how much water I've had. I feel a bit like a camel in that respect....


----------



## Mrs-G

My god DM, that video's amazing, definitely something to bring out on their 18th!


----------



## DragonMummy

isn't it incredible? i have about 15 minutes of footage but couldn't upload it to anything so i just filmed a few minutes with my phone :haha:


----------



## Mrs-G

I've just been looking up prices, it's quite expensive isn't it, don't think oh would go for it! Do you think it's worth the price?


----------



## DragonMummy

Absolutely without question. We were in there for an hour and we were able to share with the whole family. Maybe book it as a mothers day present for the grandmothers?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi everybody. I'm away for the weekend but wanted to check in. I'll write more tomorrow. Just wanted to say that Britt, you should go with your gut.


----------



## ahbon

DM - fabulous images :)

Anyone else have in laws they think they could live without? Am still fuming since a phone call last night that attacked my hubby instead of listening to his opinion :( Could quite happily forget they exist at times!


----------



## Mrs-G

DM that's a fantastic idea, the grandmas would be over the moon but oh gets freaked out by the images he sees, he can't relate them to a baby so he is just so against it, not too sure if I can win him round!

Ahbon, as for inlaws, I'll let you know tomorrow, full day at work then in laws over! Just what ya need to start off your week!


----------



## DragonMummy

You could get them a little grandmother card each with a little invitation to attend. They'd love that. :)


----------



## rachelle1975

:wave: lovely ladies

Hope you are all well... page and pages of stuff!!

Britt - i love piper and can't imagine anyone shortening it to pipe?!?! who would other than a 60 year old man?! I have heard so many stories of people telling their baby name to family and friends and everyone has something to say on the matter... we are keeping quiet and telling nobody and god help them if they make comments when the little baby is born!! They will feel my hormonal wrath :winkwink: If she was a Piper when you loved her 5 weeks ago and your only reason is your dad's comments... i think she is still a piper now :hugs:

Hope everyone else is okay?

Just quick question for the UK IVF ladies... after your treatment were you referred to a consultant as well as a midwife?x


----------



## Mrs-G

Yep I was, at my 16 week midwife appointment she said I was back to midwife led care, but then at my 20 week scan I was back with consultant, not that they had much to say!!!! I was told it was normal but I quite like my pregnancy being special!


----------



## rachelle1975

Ahh thanks Mrs G - My midwife had booked my consultant appt for the week after my 12 week scan and i have my 16 week midwife check up booked in too - it's quite nice being special i agree! :thumbup:


----------



## ahbon

rachelle - I have consultant led care due to my thyroid issues and twinnies :) off to 20wk (19wk really!) anomoly scan in a bit :)

Hope all have a good day - hubby will have to update his family as I still want nothing to do with them at the moment! furious isn't the word!

Britt - had a thought if Piper was shortened to anything surely it'd be pip as in pip squeak (little) rather than pipe.


----------



## rachelle1975

Oooh Ahbon! Pip is a gorgeous little nickname... Cute as a button!

Have a wonderful scan today, will you be finding out your team colours?x


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm also under a consultant due to my last birth being a total fuck up from start to finish! Although they have now decided that I don't pose a risk any more (except to myself maybe haa!) so that's me struck off :D


----------



## MarsMaiden

Hey ladies!

Britt - I absolutely *love* Piper and can't imagine it being shortened to Pipe either! I think you and your dh fell in love with it for a reason.

DM - your scan pics and video are gorgeous!! I have heard some people say tat the 4d pics can look a bit weird but your are just soo cute!

Ahbon - I'm really lucky and probably get along with my in laws better than I do my own family! My MIL can be a bit pushy with her advice sometimes, she's been OK so far but think I will have to watch it when the babies come along! Can't wait to hear the outcome of your scan today!!

Rachelle - I was IUI rather than IVF but am only under a consultant because of the twins. That being said, I still seem to get very few appointments - I saw the consultant's registrar last week at 15 weeks and won't see them again now until 30 weeks!!

i am having a nightmare with back pain at night at the moment. I am sleeping on my left side like a good girl (OK, because I always have!) but have been waking up in the night with a really bad pain high up by my waist on the left hand side in my back. Last night it was excruciating and only getting up for half an hour to walk around seemed to ease it. It came back again when I went back to bed but stops when I'm up and about and doesn;t bother me during the day! It was so sore last night I came so close to calling the doctor thinking one of my kidneys was going to explode!! *idiot* The only thing I can think of is that maybe my uterus is pressing on a nerve or something?? Has anyone had anything similar or got any tips? I know I have got hip ache and back ache and all those other joys to come but at 15 weeks I thought this was a bit early?!


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies, thank you so much for your comments/advice on the name :hugs: I really appreciate it.
Ahbon- I do like the nickname Pip :thumbup: enjoy your scan, I was SOOOOO excited for my 19th week scan, excited to hear if you are finding out the team colours.

Rachelle- good to hear from you, how are you feeling these days? I see my GP every 4 weeks until 30 weeks than every 2 and then every week in the last month as a standard pregnancy.

Mars- sorry about the back pain hon, I have had some but find if I rest or even after a good nights sleep its gone. Mind you yours sounds pretty severe, I wonder if you have Siatica? you might need physio or a chiro for that. The only bad pain I have felt is when my LO has her foot in my ribs, she does that all the time and falls asleep that way, but hasnt in 1.5 days now, yeah!! I also had a very achy lower abdomen and I was worried but one of my internet updates said that was very normal (it wasnt even in the book)

DM-I am so excited about my 4D and I confess I have not watched yours because I want to be suprised with mine. I will watch yours after, I am sure she is a cutie
Congrats on the VBAC:thumbup:

Hello MrsG, Maxxi and everyone else :flower:

thanks again for the advice, I think I will leave the name thing now and wait until she is born. The other name I really like is Sienna it goes amazingly well with our last name. So maybe when she is born it will come to me

:hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Britt, I basically have a scan at 12/20 and midwife at 16... Nor sure when after that?

I'm feeling ok, still nauseas & my boobs have a life of their own but I'm excited for next weeks scan now :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

Rach you'll get seen by MW every 4 weeks roughly. My last one was 24 weeks and I have to make another one for 28 weeks.


----------



## DragonMummy

Britt i have to say our name choice has been entirely based on what we think suits her (not that we can see her but you know what I mean) - I have never even considered the name Sophie before but it just fits. You'll know when the time is right. x


----------



## Britt11

rachelle1975 said:


> Britt, I basically have a scan at 12/20 and midwife at 16... Nor sure when after that?
> 
> I'm feeling ok, still nauseas & my boobs have a life of their own but I'm excited for next weeks scan now :happydance:

ha ha so do my boobs!!! I am like geez, how big are these suckers going to get?? My gf's have been commenting on my rack big time :haha:


----------



## rachelle1975

Mine used to be 36D... I'm now rocking out 38DDs and considering moving into maternity crop tops as currently have a 4 boob thing going on!! Still... Chaps at work are far too appreciative I have taken to wearing cute little scarves!!!x


----------



## DragonMummy

Ahem..... 38H ladies. Oh yes. I look like I am smuggling 2 bald men....


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> Ahem..... 38H ladies. Oh yes. I look like I am smuggling 2 bald men....

:rofl:

too funny ladies

well LO is squiggling like crazy!!


----------



## zeezee

Hi All! Its been freaking AGES. I tried to post the other day but my computer froze. I wanted to say thank you to everyone for your support ages ago when I was feeling shitful, bit better now, still up and down, but there is a light, albiet faint, at the end of the tunnel! I have stopped freaking out about my job - thanks for all your advice, I am not a school teacher but a university prof and am on tenure track and was getting freaked out by my retention vote and publication record (pregnancy is a sure fire way to slow down your output lol). All seems ok though, and I can't wait to finish teaching in 3 weeks WOOT!

How is everyone? Britt, I LOVE the name Piper, its on my shortlist (not DH's unfort), we are waiting until we see our LO, but it seems that Georgia is the favorite for now - thoughts? I am open to criticism 

And boobies? Mine used to be a 32D, I am now irrationally squeezing myself into a 34DD, probs should be a 34DDD. I think I could see my feet but for the girls...


----------



## ahbon

quickie from me tonight: had our 20wk scan (although really 19wks) and we have 2 perfect little girls on board :) :cloud9:


----------



## DragonMummy

oh ahbon that's fantastic news! Congrats :D


----------



## rachelle1975

Ahhhh Ahbon that's wonderful news! Daddy will still be outnumbered :haha:

I'm convinced I'm having a boy! At the moment just thrilled it's nearly 9.30 & I'm still awake :rofl: easily pleased!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Ahbon - congrats on the girls! I had a feeling at least one of yours would be a girl. About in-laws - we don't have a land-line, just cell phones so I never actually talk to them. They live down south too so I don't see them too much. I got lucky :haha:

Britt - whatever you choose will be ok. I'm sure of it.

Mars - you're next I think. I predict boys.

DM - people can't stop talking about how huge I am. Very annoying. 

Hi to everyone else. I'd write more but now I have a horrible cold. Left work early :nope:


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> Hi All! Its been freaking AGES. I tried to post the other day but my computer froze. I wanted to say thank you to everyone for your support ages ago when I was feeling shitful, bit better now, still up and down, but there is a light, albiet faint, at the end of the tunnel! I have stopped freaking out about my job - thanks for all your advice, I am not a school teacher but a university prof and am on tenure track and was getting freaked out by my retention vote and publication record (pregnancy is a sure fire way to slow down your output lol). All seems ok though, and I can't wait to finish teaching in 3 weeks WOOT!
> 
> How is everyone? Britt, I LOVE the name Piper, its on my shortlist (not DH's unfort), we are waiting until we see our LO, but it seems that Georgia is the favorite for now - thoughts? I am open to criticism
> 
> And boobies? Mine used to be a 32D, I am now irrationally squeezing myself into a 34DD, probs should be a 34DDD. I think I could see my feet but for the girls...

thanks Zee, good to see you as well. Wow, a university prof :thumbup: that is fantastic. Thanks for the input on the name, we will wait until she is born too, I love Piper but I dont know, really cant have her picked on....not saying that she will. I have a feeling her name will be Sienna.
I absolutely love Georgia, we know a cutiepie named Jorja (spells it a bit different) she is absolutely beautiful

Congrats Ahbon! yeah 2 little girls :thumbup: we have 2 boy twins and now 2 girl twins on this thread

Hope you feel better Ahbon :hugs:

Rachelle- I was convinced I was having a boy too :winkwink:


----------



## MarsMaiden

I have serious mad boob envy going on :( My ickle 36Bs just refuse to grow!! 

Woooot!!! Congrats Ahbon, two girls, how perfectly lovely for you! So pleased they were well and healthy!

I need to have one of each now to keep the twins balance going! LOL!

Zee - congrats on only a few weeks left at work, must be a lovely feeling!

i had one of those moments this morning where I went to do my trousers up and nothing was happening so look down and the two pieces are about two inches apart! Have just squeezed into them but think this could be my last week in normal trousers!


----------



## DragonMummy

ah now I have envy, MM - I was out of my trousers at 8 weeks and I'm only incubating one!!!

Am getting quite bored of telling people that I have three months left when they say "oooh not long now" and also confirming that yes, there is definately only one in there..... yawn....


----------



## MrsF

:flower: hello my lovelies !!!

v long time no see - been feeling a bit poo and also been v busy at work. Can't remember if i said, but my MS has come back, and my back is playing up. been coming home from work and heading pretty much straight to bed to try and sleep through it....only 97 days to go!! I saw the midwife last week and she said i'm having a rough pregnancy - quite pleased to here her say that cos it makes me feel a bit better to know it's not in my head!

lots to catch up on, may not reply/comment on all, but many congrats on team pinks ladies! and loving the 4d scan DM!!! 

on the thread, its 4 v 6 to the girls.......c'mon team blues, where are ya hiding??!! ;) 

2 weeks and 4 days til holidays - and man am i on count down!!!

speak soon hunubs x x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh my god, 1 night away and missed so much, Congrats ahbon on joining team pink!!!! 

Mrs f, I think my ms has come back too, thought it was a bit odd, last couple of mornings I've almost been sick immediately after eating breakfast and I've had that same sickly feeling when I wake up and haven't eaten! Grr

Baby is still kicking and wriggling all day long, it feels great!

As for my boobs they haven't grown that much although I can feel that they are bigger, hoping they might get a little bigger!

Maxi, sorry to give you my cold x


----------



## DragonMummy

wait til the milk comes in G - OMG!!!! My baps turned into over inflated space hoppers!


----------



## Mrs-G

I don't think mine will ever get that big! Even though my cup size has gone up, they still look little, in fact I look at my friends and think if I'm a d cup they must be a double z!!!!

Anyone else feeling tired again? I'm shattered, cant wait till I can go part time, only 5 weeks left, thank god!


----------



## DragonMummy

My friend is only an A cup and she went up to a DD-E while BF'ing. She was devastated when they went again!


----------



## Britt11

DM, only 99 days to go!!!!!! whooo hooo :happydance:

hello everyone

Yes Mrs G, I am shattered too lately. I worry about the next 2 weeks with work, I have to travel a ton almost every day- I am going to be wiped :dohh:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Thanks for the cold MrsG - it's still here! I'm feeling miserable. Part of it has to do with the fact that I can't sleep at night. I've been going into work and leaving early. I may actually call out tomorrow.

Mars - I haven't fit into regular pants for a while now so I'm impressed you made it this long.

Dragon - An A to a DD? Can't even imagine. I'm still fitting into A's.

Britt - congrats on 99 days!

Hi to everyone else! Hope I feel better soon. Our 20 week anatomy scan is Friday. No fun to be coughing and sneezing through that.


----------



## MarsMaiden

Morning ladies! The weather here has been glorious this last couple of days and I have a long weekend coming up with some leave which I think has generally lifted my spirits - it feels GOOOOD!!!

I should explain that the trousers I have been getting into are my 'big' trousers, I said goodbye to my skinny jeans a realllllly long time ago! Have to say now the changes are really starting to happen, it's hard to get used to. Seeing my shape changing so quickly feels like I am letting go of my body somehow, the lack of control is a bit weird. I know its a wonderful thing but its hard at the moment to not just feel big and uncomfortable - maybe I'll feel better when it's all a more definite bump.

MrsF and MrsG - sorry that your MS has shown up again, that must be a real pain.

Maxxi - excited for your scan tomorrow! Hope you feel better *hugs*

Congrats DM and Britt on being in double digits! Not long now!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mars - I haven't fit into my large pants in a while so I'm still impressed.

Feeling a little better. Still having trouble breathing and having coughing fits. At least I got a little more sleep last night.


----------



## DragonMummy

I seem to have the cold too but it's morphed into an evil bout of sinusitis. OMG I want to die..... It feels like I have been kicked in the nose and eyes...


----------



## Mrs-G

Just wrote a whole message and lost it, so I'll just say hi x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Awww feel better Dragon. It's awful isn't it. My sinuses are congested and I feel like I'm choking.


----------



## DragonMummy

It's misery. I called my gp earlier but i left it too long - they had been open 20 whole minutes when I called and they had no appointments left. I have to call after 1400..... ARGH!!!

hope youre feeling a bit better today maxx x


----------



## maxxiandniko

A little better Dragon. I slept a little longer last night which made everything a little better. I'm still congested and having a hard time breathing. I have my 20 week scan later this afternoon so hopefully all will go smoothly (no coughing fits, etc).

Can't wait to get this scan over! Maybe I'll be able to post some pictures this time.


----------



## rachelle1975

Oh no it's sounding like a proper sick thread!!!

Maxi have a lovely scan later :hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

Well I'm feeling much better, especially seeing how it's the weekend and I've got a whole weekend off!!! Yippee!!

Maxi, hope your scan went well!

AFM I can not believe how much this little one wiggles, it's amazing, I love it!


----------



## DragonMummy

Got a pic of Harry trying to make his baby sister laugh today by blowing raspberries on my tummy. He swears he heard her giggling....

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01560.jpg


----------



## MarsMaiden

oh my goodness DM that is adorable!! And Tiger is his spitting image judging by your scan pic! Feel better soon *hugs*

Maxxi - hope you feel better soon too and that you made it through the scan OK. Can't wait to see some pics of your boys!

AFM - had the afternoon off work and took a trip into town. got some maternity leggings - utter bliss!! Took some time to just sit and drink a coffee in the sunshine, really taking time now to appreciate moments like that as they wont be around for much longer!!

hope you all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Very cute picture Dragon!

My scan was ok. The babies were uncooperative and were facing down so the only thing they couldn't evaluate were the hearts. I have to go back in 2 weeks. But everything else looked ok thankfully!


----------



## Britt11

great news Maxxi :thumbup:

Hope all you sick mommies get better soon :hugs: my sinuses have been plugged a bit. I am feeling kind of blue today, maybe because its cold dreary and no sun and this winter seems to never want to end!!


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG MM I hadn't noticed - they really are the spitting image of each other!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

I feel down today too Britt! I think because I'm so big. It should be no surprise to me that I'm exploding but I'm over it already. If I stop now I'll be just fine. I'm really big :nope:


----------



## Britt11

Maxxi you are having twins love, you are suppose to get really big.
I just have one and I am huge, I will do an updated bump photo this weekend. I got asked how many "weeks" I was due in lol


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah I need to do an new bump pic - not done one for over a month now!


----------



## maxxiandniko

I'm going to try to do a bump pic. The pics from my scan weren't good so hopefully in 2 weeks they'll have moved. People ask when I'm due and I say sometime in July and I usually get "you'll never make it that far".


----------



## zeezee

Ahh Maxxi, you are watching your babies grow, its healthy hon even though its uncomfortable. I just watched my ass grow. And my hips. People would ask me how I was going and I'd say something facitious like "fine for 6 months preggo" and they would say "really, your pregnant" - and this is after I had already put on 25 pounds. Yup 25 pounds. I would have MUCH preferred to say hello to the bumps in the front than in the back (or on the sides, sigh). I have a bump now but am much smaller than most chickas on here - I have to not look at the pics somedays because they freak me out!!

So I am on countdown ladies - only 3.5 weeks until my possible induction (cervix condition depending), HOOORAAAYYYYYY. I must've slept 2 hours last night with LO moving around and spending most of her time in a transverse position. I read that around 34 weeks they are supposed to drop and stick head first, but she's a smaller baby so maybe she will run for the ribs for a little longer!

Hope you are feeling better this morning Maxxi - treat yourself to something nice like a pedicure


----------



## Britt11

oh my goodness Zee Zee, I cant believe you are 34 weeks!! :happydance::happydance: how exciting, cant wait to be there. :hugs: so did you decide on a name for your little girl or are you going to name her when she is born?

I think we are all struggling with weight issues ladies, lets face it, its not easy. Either people think you are too small or your too big, its alarming to put on 20+ pounds in a short period of time, we were at the hospital the other day and the doc asked my weight and I was embarassed to say it out loud :blush: (yes we did go to the hospital because DH is paranoid and LO wasnt moving for awhile)

anyway, happy weekend ladies!!


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm getting a bit bored of the "aren't you enormous" comments. I just carry really out front (opposite of you zz!!). I am actually a lot smaller than I was with Harry - my FH is bang on yet with Harry I was always 2 or 3cm over. And that was just water! I guess we just carry how we carry. I guess the good thing about THIS thread is that you know underneath our bitching, there's nobody on the forum that wanted their baby more than us!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. 

Cautiously joining after a successful 2nd cycle. Still early days but really hopeful it all works out. 

I see so many familiar ladies here :flower:


----------



## Britt11

OMG Isi, congratulations!!!! :happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin:
that is the best news possible!!
so wonderful, you totally deserve it, how are you feeling?
is there a chance of 2 in there?

welcome to the thread, you will recognize a lot of ladies, great bunch we have on here


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Britt!!

I'm 5 weeks tomorrow but strangely feel very normal. I've had 2 betas done: the 1st at 14dpo (111) and the second at 16dpo (340). As to how many could be in there, its anyone's guess, but I think the betas probably indicate just 1 :shrug:. We'll know at my scan next week. Can't wait!

Its so lovely to see how you all have progressed; Britt, Maxxi, DM, Mrs F, Mrs G....its awesome. I'm sure I'll learn a lot from you ladies :flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh I say, HELLO lady!!! Blimey its good to have you in here :hugs:


----------



## ahbon

zeezee - blimey not long to go! congrats!

Isi - congratulations :)

ladies - sorry lazy day here - no real news from me all going well with the girls making themselves felt inside and still hoping it'll be real kicks soon and hubby can feel it. Had to wear maternity jeans yesterday for first time (instead of just wearing a bigger size). Bump definately growing - hubby says he's been noticing it for about 4 or 6wks or so where as I kept saying I was just getting fat haha

Hope you are all ok :) x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Isi - congrats! I'm sure you'll be ok. A study done out of UCLA showed that 1st betas over 100 predicted viability/seeing a heartbeat in ivf girls. I know it's only one study but it always made me feel good to see the info.

Zeezee - when I first started popping out people would see my front and not say a word. They'd get behind me and say things like "you've really grown" or "I knew something was up with you because you were always so skinny". I had to assume since they were behind me that all those comments were prompted by my ass. You're almost done though! Yay!

Ahbon - No sympathy! I have been in maternity jeans forever and you and I are one week apart! When's your scan? My 2 are measuring in the 19th week.

Dragon - how's your sinus pain? I'm still sick. Better but still sick. And it's been 1 week too.

Hi to everyone else! Where's Mercy been?


----------



## DragonMummy

sinus pain has gone. but was violently sick last night and threw up not just my dinner but my lunch as well (not to mention peeing on the bathroom floor - one of my great joys....) and today at work I suddenly came over very faint and sick (someone said they think I might be pregnant :rofl:). Went for a break and a lay in the sofa but I just felt worse so I came home and went to sleep for three hours. I have now woken up with a headache! FFS!!!!


----------



## ahbon

DM - sorry you're feeling so bad - hope it's better soon!

maxxiandniko - I had my anomoly scan last monday (on 19wks exactly) both were fine, one measured 19+6 the other 18+3 or something like that. Was told not to worry re the sizes as they changed all the time - this is the first time there is this difference. Got the consultants tomorrow for thyroid and for twins and midwife again - saw mw last week too ........ next scan at 23wks....... how often you getting them now?

Was asked to do glucose tolerance test at 28wks (due to BMI) so gotta book in for that and a full blood count etc. 

:hugs: to all x


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah I have to have the gtt as well. My Mw has been on holiday so have to call her next week.


----------



## Mrs-G

OMG Isi well done!!!!!! I'm so happy for you, I know you were gutted the first time, so glad you had the strength to have another go. Fingers crossed x

DM you're scan does look like Harry, that is amazing!

I went to a wedding yesterday, enjoyed myself but had a few comments that I'm not they big, with 4 months left I would hope I'm not that big but I'm happy with my bump, plenty of time to get bigger and uncomfortable!

Baby doesn't feel as wriggly today, hope I didn't upset her last night tapping her to music! Ooops!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Ahbon - I knew that about your scan. I'm so forgetful these days! Sorry. I go for another scan at 22 weeks to see if they're facing the right way so their hearts can be properly evaluated. Then I go at 23 weeks to my ob and start seeing her every 2 weeks until 3rd tri when I go every week. The perinatalogist is going to want to see me too but I won't know till next week how often.

I'm still congested, coughing and sneezing. Not as bad but this really isn't going anywhere!


----------



## rachelle1975

:wave: ladies, lots of poorly people here!!

Mrs G... sounds like your little lady was up clubbing Saturday night and is now enjoying a well earned rest :thumbup:

Hope you all had a nice weekend and enjoyed the weather! we told some friends about the baby and it was so nice as it's been a very long time coming but then they all turned into baby bores and wouldn't talk about anything else (their pregnancies, labours, puschairs) for the rest of the evening so i left at 9.30 and went home to bed!! :rofl:

DH and i have decided not to find out bubba's sex either. We never thought we would get to the point where we finally got pregnant and so we have decided that we would actually quite like a nice suprise in October to end the journey! Can't wait! xx


----------



## ahbon

rachelle - congrats on 12wks :) great milestone :)

all fab with consultants this am, my thyroid levels are good and I'm feeling fine so :) We've left the next scan for 3wks time then will see how the babies are growing to see when we need another i.e. before the 4wkly cycle or not. (hubby would like one a week!)

Britt - funnily enough we've had both mums say now they like one of our girls names but not the other.......... we've just said tough as we like it as it's our girls haha 

hope all are well :)


----------



## rachelle1975

Glad all went well Ahbon - my friend is also having twins and she found that they had caught up with only a day between them by the time she had an additional scan before 30 weeks x


----------



## MrsF

YAY ISI!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: that's frikkin awesome news gal!!!! I am thoroughly made up for you hunny :) x x x x 

heya ladies! How goes it? I hope everyone is feeling abit better - sounds like there've been some germs and viruses flying around :( boo for pregnancy cocking up your immune system.

Well, i never ever thought i'd ever make it - but i'm officially in third tri today :happydance::happydance::happydance: whoop whoop!!!! And may it fly by so very quickly as i'm so uncomfy!!!! Scan on weds to check growth (this is my extra one cos it's IVF) and can't wait to see Harry again! 

So many people have said how big i am today :( i know they don't mean to be horrible, but i just don't see it as a compliment. I did snap back to a couple of people (I asked one of them what their excuse was, and another one i asked how they coped with the extra weight :blush:) naughty i know, but i was just so pissed off! i don;t know why but i feel very "got at" / " freak show-like" - just plain uncomfortable when people comment on my size. I used to have an eating disorder so it could be a throw back from that. But i'm also struggling to find nice clothes to fit my shape to make me feel attractive. but then Harry kicks and wriggles and it makes me feel calm and very lucky again.

there's just been a item on our news about IVF funding - and some opinons were read out from the general public saying infertility is not a disease and women shouldn't be able to "get children for free on the nhs" :growlmad: others said that cancer patients should get people's IVF funding instead. there were some positive comments, but i was FUMING with some of the narrow minded comments. You walk in my darkness for 5 years sunshine and and see if you're quick to dismiss IVF treatment.........oooo, some people......dont think they'd last 2 mins in this forum!

anyway, i'm off for a soak, my calf muscles are so tight i think they may have stopped working!

Happy days ladies, much love x x x x


----------



## MrsF

just wanna say that the comment i made about cancer patients wasn't intended to come across as negative to those with cancer - don't think it came across very well - hope noone took offence, really not what i meant :blush: xx x

if anyone's after some maternity clothes, i got some awesome clothes delivered from dorothy perkins online today - check out the palazzo pants - soooooooo comfy and i think they'll be fab for after birth too. the blue print top for a tenner is v flattering too. 

laters dudes, off to watch one born every minute to get some pointers...... :wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

I knew what you meant MrsF! I love Dotty Ps maternity stuff. My favourite ever jeans are from there and so well priced! And :rofl: at your comments. I am soooo over the comments about my bump. My FH is perfect for my dates so they can all cock right off! If I was smaller they would be asking if I really was pregnant so how do you win?


----------



## Mrs-G

It's funny how touchy we are! I'm quite laid back at minute (except before 11 when I'm feeling sick!)

Ahbon, glad your scan went well!

Mrs f how come you get an extra scan, you're in notts aren't you? I'm in Derbyshire and I'm all done on my scans now, I've not got to go back to hospital till birth.

Hope everyones getting there.... Baby's back on to kicking again, in fact after I complained yesterday she started kicking me. I weighed myself this morning, I've put on a stone since pre pregnancy normality and a stone and a bit from when I was weighed at the clinic, I hope this is normal? Bit strange that baby is still kicking way down in my pubic region yet I've got a belly full of something lol!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Personally I liked your retorts MrsF. Especially the one about "what's your excuse"!

Ahbon - what are the names again? My memory is awful.

Congrats Rachel!

My ob is sending me to my primary tomorrow to make sure I don't have more going on with the fact that this cold is not going away. I hope I get something to help. I'm miserable!


----------



## MrsF

tehe, thanks ladies :) 

loving the "everyone can cock off" comment DM lol, my kinda response!

Mrs-g near notts hun, but my hosp is in lincs. i've never heard of a 28 week growth scan, but the consultant at the hosp wanted one when i went for my 12 week scan (god that seems so long ago!) she said it was due to Harry being IVF and they wanted to monitor his growth rate. i was a bit worried at first cos i wondered if he would be a slow-grower due to ivf, but my 20 week scan put him at the perfect size, and when the midwife did the tape measure thingy on my belly last week, he was spot on. i've got another one booked in for 32 weeks too cos of the low-lying placenta - scan crazy this end!!!! 

will upload the piccies on weds evening x x x 

did anyone see one born every minute - :cry: for the lady who had IVF triplets, they were premmies but all turned out good :) 

x x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

i cried like a little girl the whole way through it. Esp when they delivered William and his scrawny little legs were kicking furiously - gorgeous! 


MrsF are you having a Harry too? :cloud9:


----------



## maxxiandniko

How's everyone doing today? I saw my primary today and she started me on antibiotics. I'm hoping they will do the trick. I'm tired of being sick :nope:


----------



## Mrs-G

Maxi, hope the antibiotics kick in soon. Mines just about gone, just a little snotty still! Feel ok though and this morning has been the first morning without feeling sick so all's good here, although my dh just told me I look rough! Nice hey, especially when I'm feeling good.

I'm contemplating a 3G scan, just don't know if it's really worth the money although I've found one on eBay for 95 pounds which looks ok, don't need it for another few weeks so I can have a think about it!

It says in my pregnancy book that I should be recognising a pattern with baby's movements, I can't though, the only thing I recognise is the fact that she seems to wake up when I do and fall asleep when I do! I think I just don't feel her in my sleep. 

Well 3.5 weeks left of full time work, yeah, can't wait. Oh wants to book a holiday for 1st week in may, flying is a no no for me so not too sure what to do. He wants to go on a boat on the broads but I'm worried about my movement and balance? I'll be 26 weeks, what do you guys think who are further along? At the minute my bump is small and neat but will I be much bigger by then? I'm going to ask the midwife for some advice when I go Tuesday.

Gotta go work now x have a good day everyone


----------



## MarsMaiden

hey all!

CONGRATS ISI!! that's fabulous news!

Maxxi and Ahbon - you two seem to be getting way more scans and appointments than me! I saw my midwife and consultant in week 15 and wont see the midwife now til week 25 and the consultant til week 30!! I had a scan at 13 weeks and my only scans now will be at 20, 28, 32 and 36! Boo!

Re size - my mother in law upset me sooo much the other day when we were out for lunch and said 'you're a lot bigger than you ought to be for the number of weeks along you are aren't you'!! I spluttered about being the equivalent of 5 months with a singleton but just went home and cried as I have already been struggling with the concept of losing control of my body. Interestingly my sister seems to think I'm tiny for being preg with twins so I guess you really just can't win!


----------



## DragonMummy

MM this is me at 17 weeks with one. Judge for yourself ;)

She just wants to sound like she knows what she's talking about - like EVERYONE that furnishes us with unwanted opinions. My bump looks big but my FH is bang on so as I have said before, everyone who wants to comment on the size of my tummy can cock right off!

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/Untitled1-2.png


----------



## DragonMummy

Mrs G the place I got mine done, their cheapest is £89 and theyre doing 20% off so will be more like £75. Have a good poke around, you might find a bar-jin x


----------



## rachelle1975

Oh MM - i'm so sorry for people being so insensitive :hugs: My sister is naturally a size 8-10 and very petite - she said she felt so unnattractive during pregnancy and got told by the MW that bump was small so had another growth scan - baby was 7'11 so not too small at all! Me on the other hand, i'm a size 16 and feel like a gigantic heiffer now i'm duffers!

I'm sure you look lovely hun... i've got a badge that says 'i'm not fat i'm pregnant' :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

rachelle one of my colleagues got me one of those as well! I wear it to work all the time :D


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies, how are you?
MrsG- I am flying next week to Vancouver and I will be over 27 weeks and I am travelling today, I think you can fly 32 weeks without a note and up to 36weeks with a note. I fly all the time for my job and wouldnt be able to cope if I didnt. This baby already has several airmiles, more than most people ha ha

Maxxi- hope you feel better love and glad you got the antibotics.

I think I may be a weirdo because I actually really like when people say I look big, it makes me feel good that baby is growing and healthy. I was a little upset when people told me initially I looked small. I went from omg you do NOT look 5 months pregnant to "how many weeks is she due in" :haha: I just laughed and said 3 months and that she is a hungry girl.
The guy at the mall I am aquaintances with told me the other day "wow you are a big girl" ha ha, he has seen me throughout my pregnancy, I just blushed and smiled :blush:
A lot of my friends that gained a big amount in pregnancy lost it soon after with BF, I will concentrate on that later

anyway, off to another business trip
:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

DM I am up another box, whoo hoooo!!! gosh we are far along hey!!


----------



## MrsF

mars - :hugs: in the words of DM, she needs to cock off... ;)

hello ladies :) had my scan this morning - well, 3 to be exact!!! (DM, i sure am having a Harry :) ) his head is 256mm and his tum, 248mm (i think) so he's a big boy! He's on the end of the normal range. So growth wise, he's doing just fine :) placenta is still too low though. I had to have a second scan after i'd drunk more fluid as they couldn't quite get to the end of the placenta, and then Harry was using it as a pillow, so it squished even further down. After lots of wiggling, and moving him with my hands on my belly (v bizarre!!!) i had to have a TV scan. and they still couldn;t get an accurate shot - Harry clearly likes a pillow or two. so, cos it's too near birth canal, i have another scan in 4 weeks to see if it has moved. If it hasn't, then i'll have another at 36 weeks, and if it still hasn;t moved, it's a c-section in week 39. 

Mrs-g - i'm flying in next week, gonna get my note from the midwife on tues as AirCanada requires one (have you heard that Britt? i read something on their website about needing a note if you're 28 weeks travelling through canada - gonna get one to be on the safe side. I know i'm good for america) - but if you're thinking of staying in blighty, I reckon you'll be fine on the broads - have always wanted to do a barge holiday! my balance is rubbish, but nothing new there! Not sure how big you are now, but i can't imagine you'd be huge by then, so i think you'll be just fine :) 

9 sleeps til my hols - if i can actually get some sleep - just too excited!!! 

hope everyone is doin good - catch you laters x x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

Aww Harrys are great! Mine is gorgeous anyway :cloud9:

Britt we're third tri tomorrow - omg can you believe it??? And I know what you mean, I LOVE having a big tummy! I carry all of my weight on my belly anyway so it's nice for it to supposed to be there for once! Makes me actually look slimmer! i just get peeved that it's suddenly OK to comment on a lady's size. IT'S NOT!!! and people always have to have an opinion and think theyre right. Your bump is never just right, it's always huuuuge or tiny. 

That being said, some of the comments are funny. My rota at work all call me Widey or Wide Load. One of my supervisors the other day exclaimed oh my god! there's a small village advancing on me!!! oh its ok, it's just Lindsay. Like, cheers! :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

ha ha thats hilarious DM!! :rofl:
yes third tri tomorrow!! :happydance:
MrsF where are you going on your vacation?

gosh so knackered....


----------



## DragonMummy

WOOO! Third tri for us!!! My foetus picture has changed on my siggy. Is quite cute :D


----------



## zeezee

Congrats on the third tri ladies!!! 

Isa - I remember you, many mnay congraters hon.

I have one teaching week left YAAAAYYYYYY. I am going to try to write my exams this weekend so then I am basically done until the little one arrives.


----------



## Britt11

I know DM, so exciting :happydance::happydance:
Zee- nice to hear from you, OMG you are almost 35 weeks!! congrats on one week left of work. Is all ready for baby now?

:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

p.s. DM why are we still eggplants???? like we have been eggplants for the last 3 weeks, I surely think our babies are bigger than an eggplant!! lol :)


----------



## DragonMummy

WHY are they called eggplants over there? They don't look like eggs! Theyre aubergines here. Tres continentale.... :rofl:

I think they only change once a month now. Stupid thing.


----------



## maxxiandniko

I just noticed that I'm a banana. How exciting! My cold is better. Don't know if the antibiotics helped but I'm doing better. At least I can breath. I have a story to make everyone feel better. I was at work the other day and one of the guys here who I don't supervise but who is technically under me starts to bow when he sees me and starts chanting "Buddha Buddha". What is up with that?!


----------



## MrsF

britt - heading to Hawaii :) :happydance: well, maui, but it's hawaii in my head :) can't wait - am sooooooo needing to be warm, and laze by the pool and doing bugger all...... 8 sleeps....

x x x x


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> WHY are they called eggplants over there? They don't look like eggs! Theyre aubergines here. Tres continentale.... :rofl:
> 
> I think they only change once a month now. Stupid thing.

ha ha so true DM, we are just whacky over here :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

maxxiandniko said:


> I just noticed that I'm a banana. How exciting! My cold is better. Don't know if the antibiotics helped but I'm doing better. At least I can breath. I have a story to make everyone feel better. I was at work the other day and one of the guys here who I don't supervise but who is technically under me starts to bow when he sees me and starts chanting "Buddha Buddha". What is up with that?!

congrats on being a banana!! :haha:
wtf?? Buddha, hugh? some people are just dumb :) ha ha
glad you are feeling better hon



MrsF said:


> britt - heading to Hawaii :) :happydance: well, maui, but it's hawaii in my head :) can't wait - am sooooooo needing to be warm, and laze by the pool and doing bugger all...... 8 sleeps....
> 
> x x x x

oh how wonderful!! where do you live MrsF? we are going to Hawaii with LO when she is about 4 months old, its only about a 5 hour flight for us


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Thanks for the well wishes :hugs:. You all are lovely!

Gosh, you all are sooo far gone. I'm definitely the baby here. I have my first scan on Tuesday and am looking forward to it....largely to make sure this is not all a dream.


----------



## DragonMummy

Yay! good luck for your scan Isi - omg am soooo glad i'm not 5 weeks, is so scary! Am starting to get to the restless stage now, but I am sooo not going to wish this pregnancy away! Stay put little Miss!!!

Here's my 27 week bump

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0010.jpg


----------



## Britt11

oh how exciting Isi :happydance::happydance:
how are you feeling?
cant wait to hear the good news on your scan

We go for our 4D scan of Kitten today at 1pm!!! :happydance:
so excited although she is a tired little girl, so hopefully she wakes up and gives us a show

oh and great bump pic DM!! we will do some this w/e


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Great bumpage DM :thumbup:

Awww, that's fab about the 4D scan, Britt! Awesome!!! Looking forward to your bump pics :winkwink:


----------



## DragonMummy

I hardly felt Tiger move at all throughout mine and she was a very active little girl for it - yawning, playing with her fingers etc. My place said have some fruit juice about half an hour before you go in to wake baby up.


----------



## Britt11

okay DM and everyone, I am kind of pissed right now to say the least!
4D scan was a disaster today. Basically she hates u/s to begin with and the tech was super rough, she was literally pressing the probe in so hard it hurt me and tapping and hitting my stomach to get her move her hands. Initially when we started she wasnt so aggressive and Kitten was showing her face wiht her hands underneath her chin but then she became very upset and put her hands, arms and legs (yes her legs) to cover her face and then she was facing my spine. Gee why do you think maybe because the deep probe scared her. I'm sorry guys I could just cry :cry: I feel like the worst mother in the world, and I am worried that she hurt her. Not only did she do the deep probe but she pushed her butt and legs with her hand and it actually hurt me, I had to tell her to stop that it hurts and she was like I didnt hurt the baby its fine, i was like no you hurt me. 
Anyway its a private clinic for "entertainment purposes" the equipment was shit and I am not sure she was a real u/s tech. 
She offered me another session to see the baby and we declined initially, we finally decided since it was $200 that we would go next week for 5 minutes only with a different u/s tech and only 5 minutes, if Kitten doesnt like it or cooperate we are done I dont care.
Do you think they hurt her? I seriously feel so bad.
on a positive note the first few pics (like 4 mins) we saw of her she looks like my hubby :hugs:


----------



## ahbon

Britt sorry you had such a horrid time of it :( From what I keep reading the babies are well protected in our stomachs x


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: britt - sorry you had such a shite experience hun :( i don't think your little lady would've been hurt at all - you are not a terrible mom sweetheart x x x on the plus side, it's amazing that you could see your DH in her, that's so special and amazing :) I can't remember if i said, but when we had our regular scan on Weds, we saw Harry's little face, and we could definitely tell he has a our big nose! it was the one thing we hoped he wouldn't inherit cos me and DH have got rather large and flarey conks!!! tehe, it was so funny! hopefully he'll grow into it....... ;)

i live near Nottingham in the east midlands of UK - it's gonna take us 24 hours to get to Maui - actually, you USA ladies might be able to help. We've done some research and we've found that a a taxi from the international airport to the resort will be about $100 - i have searched the net for transfers, but could you recommend anything? or give us any travel tips? we're thinking of hiring a car just for a few days that'll get us from the airport to the resort (bout 45 mins transfer time) and drop it off at the little airport near our resort. Anyone with previous experience, do let us know. or any top websites that you can recommend would be a huge help - thankyou :) x x 

good luck Isi for you scan hun, i'm so excited for you!!!! looking forward to your update on Tues x x x 

DM - loving your bump gal! x x 

happy saturday ladies x x x 

6 sleeps ....... x x x x


----------



## ahbon

britt - sorry you've had a hard time at the scan - I am told babies have a lot of protection in us and unless hit very hard in the stomach they should be fine! *hug*

DM - great bump pic :)

Neighbours brought their 3day old son to see us (we brought them back from hospital) and he's gorgeous but huge! he was a 9lb'er and eeks I couldn't hold him for long as my arms went to sleep! We wet his head at the pub last night (ok diet coke for me!), they had other friends there with a 10month old and a 2.5yr old...... so cute, little blonde girls but boy I didn't realise they got so big so quick! Makes me think I'm going to struggle with two!

Anyway have a great w/e all.

Happy mothers day for tomorrow from our bumps! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh no, Britt that's awful! Ours was so lovely and patient and didn't hurt at all and I've got a fair layer of fat covering my bump so would have been harder to get pics than you as you're a fair bit slimmer than me. Should have been a breeze! There's no need to push that hard at all. I very much doubt she hurt little Kitten though, probably just bugged her more than anything. But still....


----------



## Britt11

thanks ladies, you made me feel better...poor little monkey, she knows what she likes and what she doesnt, just felt bad for her because she was so scared. Stupid u/s tech "gee why is she is facing your spine" oh my gosh I wonder when your pressing the probe in my stomach 3 inches deep, why would she want to look at it. She was active at 0400am last night so lets me believe all is fine thank goodness.

MrsF- I am soooo jealous of your trip, definitely dont take a taxi...I would recommend either a shuttle bus (there are likely tons of them and one would take you to your area, usually you can pre-book on line) or rent a car. We rented a Jeep while we were there, or would it be too weird driving on the other side of the road? I think it would be very pricey to hire a driver.
If you dont want to rent a car you could take the shuttle to your hotel, and if you are close to the beach you can just walk all the time or take the bus. If you are in a populated area there will be tons of stores and restaurants around. If you want to go on an excursion, usually a shuttle bus will pick you up at a planned resort and drop you off. Hawaii is such a tourist place there are so many options to get around. Have fun lady!!
Oh and I wouldnt worry about the pics showing a "big nose" because the 3D really distorts it from what I can tell,makes the nose look a lot bigger especially when the shots are right on. My DH has a bigger nose and he yelled at the u/s "she's got my nose" I was like :dohh: oh no, ha ha...but you really cant tell I think until she is born and kids grow into it like you said.

Ahbon, I cant believe how far along you are!! :thumbup: how are you feeling hon?

DM where are you????

:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

sorry DM just saw your post after I posted this, thanks for your words. I know I remember you had a really great experience. We are going back next week with a different tech to give them 5 minutes only to get a facial shot, with NO pushing or probing, if LO doesnt like it again we are done. They offered us another free 1 hour session and I declined but said we can have a quick looksy when we pick up the DVD, seeing as it was $210!

how are you feeling DM? are you still on reduced hours at work? when are you going to work until?

well ladies, big Spring snow storm here today, so not going anywhere on the weekend- thumbs down!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh dear Britt, I can't decide whether or not I want a 4D scan, you've kinda put me off.

I've updated my ticker a bit cos I wanted a picture of baby.

Mrs F you're so lucky to be going away, I just daren't fly, gonna go when baby is a few months old, just to canaries though as long as midwife says all ok.

Isi - I was like that with my first scan, sooooo scared, thought there was no way my BFP was correct and thought I'd be told to stop wasting their time!!! The things we fret about.

Zee Zee - getting close - are you scared or excited?

I've just started fretting about baby kicks now, just dipped into 2nd tri and there is a thread on it. I don't think my baby kicks 10 times an hour. I have kicks when I wake up, then a few times through the day, especially when I'm sat at my desk and then more after dinner, I'm not very good at monitoring her - are we supposed to?


----------



## Mrs-G

Ooooo I just ordered my nursery furniture!!!! Yipeee


----------



## mercyme

Isi, I felt a little weepy when I saw your news!! I've seen you over in LTTC -- and its so wonderful to have you here. Wishing you a very healthy 9 months! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I've been sooooo busy. So busy. Hoping that things calm down starting next week. Semester winding down, conference travel finished . . . ahhhh.


----------



## DragonMummy

@Britt - yep reduced hours til I finish now. My last shift is 24th May but I have some leave from the 6th so only about 18 shifts left. WOO! Am at work now, in til midnight (is 2126 now here) and my first caller stuck in a complaint about me. Not bothered though - I was right, I just didn't tell her what she wanted to hear. Boo.


Mrs G can we have a link please ? :D


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi everyone! I've had such a busy weekend.

Britt - I'm glad you're not upset anymore. If the probe could hurt her then my poor guys are probably in pain and scared throughout the night since I find myself kind of on my stomach in the morning. Both of mine were facing towards my spine too at my 20 week scan.

MrsG - I've never been to Hawaii but I do know it's pricey so I'm sure that you'll get a deal that may not look like a deal at all! I can't believe you have to travel 24 hours. I was going crazy when I flew to India. Post some nice pics!

Ahbon - I don't know how I'm going to handle 2 either. I haven't been able to go away since November and was thinking that maybe we'd go away in the fall but I really don't know how that's going to work out!

Hi to everyone else! Have a good Sunday!


----------



## DragonMummy

hi all!

Mothers day in the UK today so I got spoiled rotten! I received FOUR cards - one made by H at nursery, a shop bought one from H, one from DH and one from Sophie Bump! I also got flowers, some bath smellies, some sweeties that Harry made at nursery and a lie in followed by a cooked breakfast in bed!

Went to SIL for lunch which was lovely. H got to play with his cousins which was gorgeous as they play so nicely. I think he's got chicken pox though as he has started coming out in blisters and has got a temp - will see how he is in the morning. Sad little man. oh and my pelvis has decided it's not going to play any more so I am now off my tits on codeine.

Here's Harry and his cousins Isabel and Olivia today x

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0028.jpg


----------



## Britt11

ahhh DM, what a great photo! such beautiful kids and they all look so happy. Thanks for sharing, gosh I hope my LO gets along well with other kids :winkwink:

Sorry you arent feeling well but sounds like you had a heck of a day! how nice! You deserve to be spoiled, Mother's Day isnt until May here in Canada- just a short while before I have kitten.


----------



## Mrs-G

Hello all, hope you had a good mothers day! I got a card with our baby scan on, a bib that says I love my mummy and a smelly candle, the bib my dh bought just after we found out we were having a girl!

I'm a bit fed up today, didn't get many wiggled yesterday and baby was quiet all night and this morning I didn't get my morning kicks just as I wake up. Was really scared so listened for heartbeat and it's there, I've had a couple of movements since but nothing like normal so still worried, at midwife tomorrow so I'll speak to her. Spent all afternoon and evening in town yesterday do dh reckons I've tired her out. Hope that's all it is x


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsG - I'm sure all is ok. I don't think you start doing kick counts till 28 weeks anyway. I'm glad I don't have a doppler though. I'd be so obsessive!

Dragon - happy belated mommy's day! Nice pic. Harry is so cute. Looks like he knows how to play very nicely with girls already. 

I am so grumpy today. Nothing happened exactly. Tomorrow is 5 years since my dad died so I'm sure that's not helping. I've been spending the day feeling huge and getting nervous about my ability to handle the twins when they come. I hope I feel better tomorrow


----------



## DragonMummy

Mrs G - I wouldn't worry too much. Sophie has very distinct "quiet days" then i'll have 4 days on the trot where she's just non stop!!

Max - actually he generally prefers to play with girls. He's quite timid and quiet and the boisterous boys intimidate him. no idea where he gets it from as both me and DH are total gobshites! Although apparently I was very quiet as a child too. Recently he's been coming out of himself a bit more and is "one of the lads" at nursery but he does still love the girls! He's either going to be gay as Christmas or a total womaniser when he's older!

He's curled up beside me fast asleep again. He woke up at 10am, it's now 11.40 and he's napping. Poor little soldier. He had about 20 spots yesterday. Today he's covered. Theyre in his hair, all over his face.... I have just had a huge battle with him trying to get the calamine lotion on him. He really has developed a thing against it and just gets hysterical when I try and put it on, screaming that it's too cold! I admit it would have been the first time I put it on him as he was feverish so would have felt like ice. DH will have to go to the chemist on the way back and see what else they have for spotty Dragons! But for now it's breaking my heart that he looks so unwell and is covered from head to toe in these angry blisters and I can't even put any soothing lotion on him... :cry:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies, just thought to update :flower:

I had my scan today.....saw 2 sacs, measuring spot on 6 weeks. Didn't hear the heart beats yet, but my Doctor says its still early. I have another scan in 2 weeks. I pray they're both still there, strong and healthy.

Below is a picture of my beautiful ones :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Kay & Emm - smaller.JPG
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mercyme

TWINS!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay, Isi -- so thrilled for you.


----------



## DragonMummy

ooooh fantastic, Isi! So pleased for you :D


----------



## Mrs-G

Isi well done! Twins OMG!

Maxi, you're gonna be great with twins, don't stress you and your dh will be great!

DM - poor Harry, hope he's not suffering for too long.

Went to midwife earlier, normal midwife wasn't there and stand in wasn't great. I had to ask for my mat b 1 form and she didn't give me any info on parentcraft! Gonna have to chase round now looking up what to do. Oh thought she was great, said it'd be fine to go on broads, think if I'd have asked if it was ok to go abseiling she would have said yes!


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> Mrs G - I wouldn't worry too much. Sophie has very distinct "quiet days" then i'll have 4 days on the trot where she's just non stop!!
> 
> Max - actually he generally prefers to play with girls. He's quite timid and quiet and the boisterous boys intimidate him. no idea where he gets it from as both me and DH are total gobshites! Although apparently I was very quiet as a child too. Recently he's been coming out of himself a bit more and is "one of the lads" at nursery but he does still love the girls! He's either going to be gay as Christmas or a total womaniser when he's older!
> 
> He's curled up beside me fast asleep again. He woke up at 10am, it's now 11.40 and he's napping. Poor little soldier. He had about 20 spots yesterday. Today he's covered. Theyre in his hair, all over his face.... I have just had a huge battle with him trying to get the calamine lotion on him. He really has developed a thing against it and just gets hysterical when I try and put it on, screaming that it's too cold! I admit it would have been the first time I put it on him as he was feverish so would have felt like ice. DH will have to go to the chemist on the way back and see what else they have for spotty Dragons! But for now it's breaking my heart that he looks so unwell and is covered from head to toe in these angry blisters and I can't even put any soothing lotion on him... :cry:

DM you crack me up about your comments about Harry lol :rofl: he sounds like a sweet, precious child

Isi- omg congrats on the twinnies!!! :happydance: yeah I think a few people suspected that for you so awesome.

well girls, back from my business trip just now but having a lousy day....also LO is very quiet...am a bit worried, not feeling very good today at all either

:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much ladies :hugs:

I'm still quite nervous, and might not fully relax till my next scan. My doctor doesn't like to confirm twins till 8 weeks (in the event of anyone being absorbed or "vanishing"). I pray with all my heart none of my twinnies "vanishes". But I am so grateful to God for this blessing and I pray He keeps them nice and safe.

Happy 24 weeks, Mercy.....and happy 28 weeks tomorrow DM and Britt, and happy 22 weeks tomorrow Maxxi :hugs:

:hi: Mrs G, Mrs F, and anyone else I missed! Hope the babies are doing great :flower:


----------



## ahbon

Isi - congrats on twins (don't worry we all freak a little when we first find out it's twins!) x

Hope everyone is ok - getting sickness and heartburn back worse than ever at the moment :( but also getting a lot of kicking :) hopefully not long til hubby can feel it too! He comes to bed with me (9pm) for 10mins just to feel my tummy - it's so sweet x


----------



## MrsF

isi - congrats on the twinnies hun!! SO pleased your scan went well!!!! I will add you to the front page before i forget again!!! xx x

Britt - sorry you're feeling rubbish hun, hope today is better for you x x x 

My DH forgot to get me anything for mothers day - i kicked his ass :haha: i had told him i expect something to keep me going! He's got a lot to make up for next year i can tell you!!!

2 more sleeps then i'm off! Although very nearly didnt happen - my midwife said on tues that she couldn't give me a note as she's not allowed anymore! SO tried to boom in to the doc's to get my fit-to-fly letter..... and he's fully booked til TUESDAY!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! Not good seein as though the flight is on Sat am!!!! Managed to get squeezed in yesterday in the end, and i now have a fit-to-fly letter *big phew* !!!!! can't wait to get some colour on my skin - i look so aple with big black rings under my eyes! 

hopefully i'll get chance to log on tomorrow eve before i go to bed - although i gotta pack - and am braivng a bikini wax tomorrow! am normally fine with it all, but i've heard everything is so much more sensitive now! that's gonna be fun!

if i don't, i'll see you crazy cats in just over two weeks, do take care and be kind to yourselves and your cargos ;) much much love ladies x x x x x


----------



## MrsF

isi - i've updated front page hun, but i've not put twinnies until you're ready for me to - just give me a shout after your 8 week scan cherub and i'll add it - with edd too if you have one yet :) x x x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats Isi! 

Britt - feel better :hugs:

DM - how's Harry?

MrsF - You'll be on a beach before you know it - Lucky!

MrsG - thanks :flower:

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt - I just realized something. Aren't you not supposed to travel anymore? They stop us here after 26 weeks. Well they stopped me in November :nope:


----------



## DragonMummy

MrsF have a lovely hollibops!!


Thanks for your lovely messages for my little Dragon. He's absolutely covered today but his temperature is right back down and he is fine in himself. That pleases me. Some of the blisters are now starting to scab however so the itching must be due to start at some point.....

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0037.jpg


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs G can we have a link please ? :D[/QUOTE]

Sorry, only just managed to get laptop rather than IPOD - this is what I've ordered........

https://www.preciouslittleone.com/p...i-bambini-jake-7-piece-furniture-set---beech/


----------



## Mrs-G

Helllllooooooo all......... Mrs F have a fantastic holiday - enjoy yourself, it'll be your last for a while as a couple!!!!

Baby is back on form with her movements which is great, I am never going to complain that I am being beaten up from the inside.

I'm feeling very chirpy this evening which makes a change, hopefull DH will be home soon and leaves any stress at work so we can have a chilled out evening.

Had loads of growing pains last couple of days, if I get up from my chair too quick it hurts like made, kinda like a stitch pain. I've had it before so I'm not scared, only that my belly is probably exploading as I type!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh LOVE the furniture! Very classy.


----------



## Britt11

Hi girls,
a bit of a better day and LO is kicking and squirming a bunch :thumbup:
Maxxi- I had that pain big time a few weeks ago too, that is everything growing and stretching 
you can fly up to 34 weeks here, so no worries. Some airlines want a note after 28 weeks in Canada and some after 32 weeks, so i didnt even need a note yet and no one questioned me

DM- ahhh poor Harry, the chicken pox are lousy, looks like he is still in good spirits.
28 weeks tomorrow!! yeah :thumbup:

MrsF- have a fantastic holiday!! I am SOOOOOO jealous, look forward to talking with you when you are back.

i forget what else i read but hello to all you ladies
:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

woo for 28 weeks!!! OMG it's flying by now! 12 weeks to go? Nothing! Especially considering i still don't actually have a nursery to put the baby in yet.....


----------



## Britt11

I know DH just now finished the major reno in the nursery, its nice to get some stuff in


----------



## Mrs-G

Ouch I was in so much pain yesterday with my growing pains, could hardly walk or stand up straight! When I got hone from work I had a little lie down for an hour and that seemed to do the trick. I have a little niggle this morning so I hope it's not come back!

Went to boots last night, they've got 3 for 2 on everything, oops! More baby clothes and nappies bought then!

I really don't know what to do about my holiday, oh really wants to go on a boat, midwife says ok, I just don't know x

Gotta go, oh nagging me to get up!


----------



## DragonMummy

We've just booked a cottage in cornwall so we can do as little or as much as i can cope with. I'll be 32 weeks when we go. (28 sleeps!!!) There's no pressure that way and I know that if I am completely buggered, DH can take DS out for the day no trouble and leave me behind with a book.


----------



## ahbon

ooooo talk of holidays........ we can't do it as both being self employed means we don't get paid for not working....... still paying off IVF...... one day we'll have lovely holidays again lol

re boats - Mrs G what type are you on about - the Norfolk broads for example have the proper sail boats and cruisers - I'm sure cruisers would be fine being pregnant - we did one with some mates last year, can be noisey driving but lovely and relaxing and a lot of time spent in pubs... lol

sorry being lazy - hi to all, need to get lunch on for hubby then pop out
x


----------



## Mrs-G

Ahbon, it's on a cruiser, we do it every year but I usually jump on and off to moor up as I can't drive the bloody things! Oh says it'll be ok cos he can get it in position and I can hold it there and he'll jump on and off and if I'm getting on and off he'll help me, I just don't think this is entirely practical with the tidal bits, think I'm gonna have to do the ropes at some point. I just dont know, also bit worried about boat being slippy if weather poor.

I'll be 27 weeks by then, will I have gotten much bigger???? My bump is quite small and manageable (I'm a size 12) or will I be wobbling about?


----------



## ahbon

Mrs G - must admit I didn't do a lot on the Norfolk Broads haha hubby and friends did all that steering, ropes etc - all I did was prepare food and sit on the top sunning myself. It was my first IVF time and had to start injecting whilst on the cruisers - that made us late to the pub to join our friends some nights whilst I worked myself up to be able to inject.........

Hope everyone has a great w/e - I've had a sh*te night worrying about getting to 24wks viability but hopefully I'll sleep better tonight!
x


----------



## DragonMummy

Urgh just been hideously sick.... WHEN will it stop? next time I want another boy please.... (do you like my confidence? "next time" haha!!! can you get clomid over the counter? :rofl:)


----------



## Britt11

DM- ohhh "next time" wow.... :) I actually hope to have another one too, but we will be done at 2

Ahbon you WILL make it to 24 weeks and past hon, I think your fears are normal. :hugs:

Well as for me I have a little monkey in me, seriously she was head down a week ago and we had another look on u/s last week for our 3D (with a different tech) and she is head up :wacko: she is also moving around like crazy, she completely moves my entire stomach its hilarious- maybe she went head down again? :shrug:

Here are some pics of my little girl, she has her hands and legs around her head at all times, she doesnt really have a pear shaped head lol
:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







baby pouty lips 2.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3









baby resting 2.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3









baby with foot by head.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3









hands under chin 3.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 3









baby with arms around 3.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DragonMummy

she's just sooooo precious! Love how clearly you can see her little features.


Yeah I really dont think I can stop at 2.... my family are all baby makers except my mum who had me then decided that hurt FAR too much thank you and stopped at that. Wimp. :rofl:

But all my cousins are big families - 3, 4 or 5. DH is the youngest of 3. I've always wanted to have a big family as being an only child made me rather a black sheep. Plus I LOVE babies and LOVE being pregnant. Even though I am STILL chucking up!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh dear DM, sorry you're sick still.

I've had a good day today. Cramps gone for now. Had a lazy afternoon in the sun, healthy dinner for tea (now starving!)

Britt your pics are lovely. Looks so sweet.

I keep thinking of my little frosty, think I'll see how I cope with one first. I'm getting sooooo excited, can't wait to take baby out for walks in her buggy or dress her up in the little outfits I've bought, this pregnancy seems to be going so fast but still so long to wait ;-(


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt - those pics are very sweet! I had some given to me when I was at the perinatalogist's last week but only one came out good. A was behaving, B was not.

Dragon - Is Harry completely better?

I'm wishing that I could go on vacation like all of you! I haven't been able to travel since I started my IVF cycle in Nov. And as much as I'd like to think we'll go away when everyone's able to at 3-4 months I must be honest with myself and think that we may not be able to. One infant is challenging enough but 2 may be too much to handle at that point. We'll see. I went to the perinatalogist on Thursday and got the clearances on the hearts. My cervical length however is 2.8. The cutoff for considering the dreaded b word (bed rest) is 2.5. They want to see me back at 26 weeks for another measurement and I'm hoping that I don't get bad news. I'm going to see my ob this Thursday which starts my every 2 weeks appt schedule. I'm just hoping to avoid bed rest a little while longer.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## DragonMummy

Max he's fine in himself but he's still covered in scabs from the spots. But he's back to nursery tomorrow! x


----------



## Mrs-G

Whats happening - everyones disappeared!!!! Is it that lovely sunshine thats keeping you all off your computers!! Hope all okay with everyone.

My little monster was wiggling away like mad yesterday, today she's a little quieter but still there! 

Well OH booked holiday so we're off in a couple of weeks, I hope the weather picks up again, last week was just perfect weather. Got a nice big boat thats modern and all on one surface so no trip hazards in the cabins, just hope I can cope with getting around on deck and on and off. eeekkk excited but scared at same time!

Any UK ladies started considering antenatal classes - spoke to midwife today and she says they don't run the 6-8 week course anymore but she is doing a one off session on labour and birth techniques which shes booked in for Easter Sunday. Its all a bit bizzare, research has told me that you do 6 to 8 sessions from about 32 weeks, I get 1 x 2 hour session at 26 weeks, we'll have forgotten everything by the time baby comes!


----------



## DragonMummy

I really cannot believe that they will have enough to teach you to justify an 8 week course! That in itself is random!! I had 3 x 1 hour classes - one of which wasn't a class, it was a hospital tour. 2 hours sounds sufficient to me. Most of it was "birthing for thick people" and them covering their arses anyway. There wasn't a lot of any real value. Maybe look at your local NCT, see what classes they are running?


----------



## mercyme

DragonMummy, love the 3d picture! Makes me want to get one.
maxxi, hope you don't have to go on bedrest. eek.
Enjoy your vacation, mrs-g! a cottage sounds lovely.
Britt, my guy is a wiggle worm, too -- my stomach looks like a sci-fi movie.

Hope everyone is doing well. Looks like we're in a bit of a lull . . .


----------



## DragonMummy

haha! So does mine! Harry just insisted on getting in my bath (I get NO peace!) and lay with his head on my tummy quite contentedly while his baby sister booted him in the head. What's not to love about that? :cloud9:


----------



## Britt11

ahh thats too cute DM :hugs:
sounds like we have lots of wiggle worms here with our babies. I think mine might have spent 2 hours in the middle of the night going head down again (I hope) I find out on Thursday if she did do that.
I cant believe how far everyone is
DM- we will be 29 weeks soon!! almost the big 30! I am getting comments of how huge I am. I have a bump pic, but need DH to convert to a JPEG as BNB wont accept it

oh my GF planned in detail a natural birth at home in a small pool with midwives and she ended up having to go the hospital and had a C-section. lol talk about the opposite birth plan of what she wanted


----------



## Britt11

oh and DM we better be something different than an eggplant tomorrow!!:growlmad:


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: doubt it!

I'd planned a water birth and got a caesarian. Meh!


----------



## ahbon

woooohooo hubby felt one of the monsters kick on monday night :) 

now i've someone kicking my lady bits! yeurgh! wierd!

*hugs* to all x


----------



## mercyme

What do your OHs think of your tummy?

I've done quite a lot of growing --well, baby has-- so my "bump" is more like a round melon. I'm not big all over, but the stomach has visibly rounded out.

He looks at my belly with mingled fascination and horror. It kind of annoys me.


----------



## maxxiandniko

I'm huge so eveyone looks at me with some sort of horror in their eyes! My husband hasn't seen my bare stomach except for at the 20 week scan. But when he sees me walking around in a tank top his eyes grow huge. Someone at work (the same guy that called me Buddha incidentally) just asked if I'm carrying 2 turkeys. What's wrong with people? His girlfriend is pregnant and due in Oct. I feel sorry for her.


----------



## MarsMaiden

hey ladies! sorry havent posted for a while, my stupid work have now managed to display the site so that i can read but not post!

I'm 19 weeks today, 7 sleeps til my scan! Soooo excited and sooooo nervous! Had to send my doppler back last week and am really missing it but am feeling lots of movement now which is reassuring, no idea whether I'm feeling one or both though, hopefully the scan will show both doing well! Lovely to see everyone progressing so well, we'll be having birth stories before you know it!!

ahbon - so lovely that hubby got to feel baby(s) kick! i keep getting dh to put his hand on my belly feeling convinced that he'll feel something but he hasnt yet!

maxxi - he sounds horrible! I have no idea why people think its OK to comment on a womans weight or size just because she is pregnant.

DM - glad to hear Harry is feeling a bit better, poor little thing! Whereabouts in Cornwall are you staying for your hols? I'm a cornish gal, tis the best place in the world! Your idea of chilling out in a cottage sounds wonderful!

MrsG - now you have made the decision for the holiday I hope you look forward to it, some time chilling out sounds perfect! I'd love for me and DH to take one last holida before llife changes forever but just don't think we can afford it now. Im a bit shocked too by the minimal ante natal classes, i'm just hoping that the experience of family and friends will get me through! 

mercy - my dh has actually been lovely so far, he seems to love me being pregnant! In fairness I've got a lot more growing to do yet and he said himself tonight when taking my weekly bump pic that he forgets i'm pregnant sometimes!

My bump is slowly expanding now although seems to be more upward than outward! Am having to wear trousers with a hairband to keep me going! Just wondering what you ladies recommend for workwear trousers in terms of style? I have a maternity pair that I tried wearing yesterday but they were a ridiculous style with a nice elastic waistband attached to a solid ring of stitched fabric that cut into me all day whenever i sat down! A lot of trousers seem to be of the elasticated pocket area style? Are they any good? Would I be better looking for something that goes over the bump? I really dont want to spend a lot on maternity wear so just want a pair of trousers that will see me through

Also having a dilemma about pushchairs! Have seen a really good offer on a tandem buggy but really not sure about having one twin stuck underneath the other. But am worried if I get a side by side I'll regret it if its too wide to get around the shops! Am going round in circles and its driving me bonkers!


----------



## ahbon

marsmaiden- re buggies - we didn't like the tandem for that reason - the one underneath doesn't seem to see much. Most shops should have doors that will fit handicapped chairs now so buggies should fit too - not saying down all the aisles but bigger shops yeah.

sorry you lot are getting sh*t for your stomachs! Tell them to get real you are making a baby or two in there! Mine is definately showing as a bump now, hubby and I love it! I had my dinner resting on it tonight hahaha

have a good nite all xxx


----------



## Mrs-G

Ah you're all back. That's great, but now I can't keep up!

I am looking forward to my holiday! Yeah!

You girls that are 29 weeks that's amazing, the weeks are flying by aren't they.

My bump isn't huge but a nice shape. I didn't want to spend much on clothes but think I'll have to shop before my holiday. I bought most of my stuff from new look on line or dotty p's. The jeans I bought are pull up and it's hard work getting them over my fat 
bum! 2 pairs of trousers I bought from new look are normal but with elasticated sides, much easier for all those toilet trips. I also had to invest in some tops last week as my belly is now poking out of the bottom despite me wearing a size too big, again new look was good, pack of 3 for £15 or 2 for £15, they are very thin but do the job!


----------



## DragonMummy

MM - we're going to Porthleven. I LOVE Cornwall. It's my favourite place in the whole world. not been to Porthleven before though. But I would love to move to Cornwall.


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies, nice to see the chatter.
yeah for our twin mommies Mars and AHbon, so cute :hugs: I have so much movement in my stomach I cant even imagine that doubled. I saw a pic of identical twins and they were like hugging each other :cloud9: omg was that cute

enjoy your scan Mars:thumbup:
are you finding out the genders?

I have attached a couple recent bump pics, they are 28w3d
:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







black-tank-2RS.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 0









black-tank-1RS.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ahbon

Just a quickie this morning to say WOW Britt what a fab bump! x

Another wierd night for me, didn't feel hungry last night so ended up having a salad and ended up seeing it again later after a lot of acid reflux when laying down etc :( Girls went mental for a good while after that! Maybe they won't be into salads eh! haha


----------



## mercyme

maxxiandniko said:


> I'm huge so eveyone looks at me with some sort of horror in their eyes! My husband hasn't seen my bare stomach except for at the 20 week scan. But when he sees me walking around in a tank top his eyes grow huge. Someone at work (the same guy that called me Buddha incidentally) just asked if I'm carrying 2 turkeys. What's wrong with people? His girlfriend is pregnant and due in Oct. I feel sorry for her.

Twins does change the game, I suppose. However, that guy at work is asking for a fat punch in the head. WTH?!?


----------



## mercyme

Britt, you look awesome. I thought the picture was of a model.
marsmaiden -- I broke down & bought a small pile of maternity clothes. I wear them all the time, so much that I'm not too fussed about the money I spent. I like the big stretchy panel pants, although it's getting a bit hot with the extra layer of fabric. I'm going to look into buying some skirts & long shorts for the hot weather. Also, I go to Goodwill -- don't know if you have something similar, it's like a thrift store chain -- for used t-shirts, have bought 2-3 so far, only about $4 a piece. 

I'm an eggplant!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Britt11

ahh Mercy you are too sweet. I dont look so modelish with my tank top off though, big ole white tummy with lots of veins :haha:
good scoop on the mat clothes. And YEAH for being an eggplant!! Hope you like that one as its on there for 3 weeks now :wacko: Oh I just realized, 29 weeks today I SHOULD be something other than an eggplant I hope!

Ahbon- sorry about the acid reflux, weird that it came from a salad, yeah maybe the girls will like burgers instead 

Maxxi I think a lot of people are just stupid when it comes to pregnant women, its like if you dont have anything intelligent to say, dont feel the need to comment! I have been asked 3 times now (all by women) if I am having twins :dohh: whatever, I am up 25 pounds but I know my baby is growing and is healthy

have a fab day ladies


----------



## Britt11

yeah DM we are squashes today!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Congratulations Britt and DM on your new squash status, are you guys now in third tri or was that last week?

Am I an egg plant? Or do I have to wait till 2moz? Mercy what were you last week? I'm a bit confused though cos I just read that my baby is a foot long and I don't think I've ever seen a foot long egg plant!

I don't envy getting a squash out, I know it's just gonna get worse!

Britt your bump is gorgeous! Scared me though cos that's how far gone i'll be on my boat, eek my clothes ain't gonna fit!

Got confirmation of my nursery furniture delivery today, would have come on the 3rd may but I'm on the boat so I've got to wait till 24th now. Gives me something to look forward to.

Off out for dinner now, take care x


----------



## mercyme

I was a papaya forever, it seemed like. That's the first veggie that changes by month, rather than by week. So, I'm stuck in eggplant-land for the next four weeks. Real jealous of the squashes now!! 

Mrs-g, I think you're an eggplant tomorrow...


----------



## DragonMummy

Britt11 said:


> yeah DM we are squashes today!!

YIHAR!!!


Is being pregnant and fasting for a GTT grounds for suffocating my husband? His snoring is actually obscene.....


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt - you do look fantastic!

Hi to everyone else. I'm happy to hear that everyone is moving along nicely.

I have been officially put on modified bed rest by my ob. :cry: I can go to work for now provided I can rest during the day and after that I go home and hang out on the couch or bed. No going out on weekends either. On Tuesday I go back to the specialist for another measurement and then the 3 of us will conference about the next step which could be total bed rest. The whole situation is a bit frightening and no, I'm not happy to be trapped at home. I'll do what I have to do to keep these monkeys inside a little while longer but it's a little scary.


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, ahh thanks Maxxi and MrsG on your sweet bump comments. 
MrsG- I had my dr's apt and I am measuring spot on for 29 weeks, bump is exactly where it should be so yup you will look like that in a few weeks :winkwink: I am kind of proud of it, I do notice I walk soooo much slower though and I do wobble already... that being said my weight gain was the most last month's apt this one not too bad, about 5lbs in 4 weeks. I am up 25 pounds total pretty much
DM are you wobbling too?
ah poor you for the GTT and yes if you have to fast you should be allowed to take it out on DH!! Maybe he can give you a foot rub or something
oh no Maxxi, did I miss something?? why would you be put on bed rest? ahh feel bad for you sweets, but yes protect those little babies :hugs:

oh meant to tell you guys, my LO was moving extensively 4 nights ago for about 2 solid hours, to the point where I had to get up and read and I wondered, hmmm is she going head down (because she was head down and did something similar just a week prior to be head up...little monkey). We confirmed on U/S just last week that she was head up and the doctor confirmed to me that she is head down again now, so thats what she was doing at 330am for 2 hours lol.
babies are so neat hey?
:hugs:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Morning ladies! TFI Friday!!

Mercy - we dont have goodwill here but the car boot sale season has started up so i'm hoping that I may just get some maternity stuff that way. I managed to get a cheap pair of trousers in the sale yesterday with stretchy sides, hopefully they'll see me through a bit longer. I have a couple of maxi dresses in the wardrobe that I plan to wear when the weather gets really hot, not sure my legs will be in any state to be on view in shorts!

Britt - 5 sleeps now!!! Yes, definitely hoping to find out the gender if the twinnies will play ball! Just my practical head feels like we need to know with there being two plus I have family holding onto so much gender specific clothing and stuff for me that it would be nice to know whether they need to keep it or not! Plus I'm just too damn curious! Your bump looks absolutely gorgeous!! It's funny I remember you being at the gym around 18 weeks or so and hardly showing at all, it's amazing how fast it goes once it all starts!

Ahbon - The buggy debate is still ongoing! Internet research is making my head spin! My only worry being in Cornwall is that in some of the towns the shops are so tiny and would hate to not be able to go out on my own cos there was no one to leave the buggy outside with!

DM - oooh, Porthleven is lovely and on a really nice section of coast! You'll have a lovely time!

MrsG - yay for a date for your nursery furniture. Our builder cant get in to do the building work we need doing until at least mid May so I can't decorate anything for ages yet!

I am sooooo looking forward to the weekend! Hopefully the nice weather comes back and I can get out in the garden again!

Hope everyone is well! *hugs!


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks MM! I'm very excited. We did Cawsand/Kingsand a couple of years ago which was lovely. I HATE bloody holiday parks where you get your entertainment spoon fed and youre surrounded by chavtastics. DH took a while to convince as thats how he's been brought up - with all the entertainment laid on and grinning teenage staff giving you an itinerary for the week. Now he's a changed man and will spend a whole day quite happily pottering around on a beach with a fishing net and a bucket! Simple pleasures!

Britt aren't they amazing? Sophie is head down now - all of the kicks are under my left boob right at the top of my bump. You can feel her kicking when I sit now, not just when I am laying down, so my friends can all have a fondle! 

My MW is going to be here in 10 minutes to do my GTT and anti-d. I've necked my 410ml of flat lucozade and am feeling a sick as a dog and my heartburn is unbearable! But I don't want to cock the test up so just got to put up with it for a bit longer. And then it's done.


----------



## Britt11

Mars- I was INCREDIBLY excited for my 19 week u/s I coudlnt wait to find out!! its so amazing to find out the gender and you really start to bond with babies

DM- good luck with the tests

Has anyone heard from Isi?? I hope everything is going well with her twins :hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

Yay Yay Yay it's Friday, me and DH have the WHOLE weekend off, my mum and dad are coming to see me, I'm pregnant - Life couldn't be better!

My baby keeps doing some weird kinda stuff, I'm getting kicks quite high at minute so assume shes bottom up, yet earlier and last couple of days I have been getting kicks which feel as though she is trying to get out, so much so I kept my legs crossed! Ha Ha, weird and wonderful things these babies but I'm not getting harsh kicks, just bubbly, flicking kinda stuff. I think she is hiding from me!

Britt, I can't wait to have a bump like yours!!

Maxi - Hope things are okay hun, look after yourself

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies! So sorry I haven't updated. We saw and heard 2 lovely strong heart beats at our last scan on Monday. So, my tweenies are doing great, thank God :cloud9:. I have another scan this week. However, I'm still suffering from bad nausea and my first attempt with Pregnacare Plus almost killed me :wacko:. Definitely have to look for an alternative. Can't wait for the nausea to go and for the pregnancy to become fun!!!

Britt, your bump is too gorgeous! Nice & perfect!!

Sorry about the bed rest, Maxxi! Did they tell you why?

How did the GTT go, DM? Hope you feel better!

:hi: Mercyme, Mrs F, Mars Maiden, Ahbon, Mrs G, and everyone. Have a great weekend all!!


----------



## DragonMummy

GTT was dandy thanks. All went well, just hoping the results are ok. Got to be honest, drinking glucose drink for breakfast didn't exactly agree with me but there we are.

Isi so pleased for your lovely pair of heartbeats! Can't wait to see your beautiful babies on scan!

Britt- meant to say, yes I am waddling everywhere! I do not have a particularly fetching gait.....


----------



## Britt11

oh wonderful news Isi :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:
so glad the babies are doing well!!
sorry about the MS, I cant help you there because I was one of the lucky ones that didnt get it (well a couple days only of feeling off) but I dont like the Pregnacare or Materna vitamins either. I take a px called Pregvit, basically they are water soluble and you can take on an empty stomach, they are awesome! :thumbup:

MrsG- it is hard to tell what position they are in because they can squirm all over, I can tell you from my 3D scan, that she had her legs up by her head lol....so hard to tell where she is 

glad the testing went well, fx'd for good results. I'm glad i'm not the only waddler :haha:


----------



## ahbon

just a quickie to say hiya and have a good w/e all - got a mate over today and next scan on monday. Whole weekend off with hubby will be nice :) x


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh have a lovely weekend, ahbon. can I ask what your user name is all about? I always imagine it to be a French person expressing relief! Ah.... bon....


afm - I worked til 2am. Was really dull for a friday night although did get a couple of actual 999 calls which livened the evening up. You do feel a bit like you're profiting from someone else's misery though when you are willing it to get busy! :rofl:


----------



## ahbon

DM - I lived in France for few years and thus the nickname really meaning - oh yes or really or phew - just fed up of always using the same nicknames haha :)

Yuk re working til 2am! I went to bed at 10, up at 11, 2, 3 then couldn't sleep so got up til 6am, slept again til 7.30 then got up ..... :( x


----------



## DragonMummy

so I was on the right track then. this pleases me :rofl:

Is anyone else constantly desperate for a wee then when you go theres only like a teaspoon there? Suspect I have a small person on my bladder...


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh my god DM, I'm a nightmare, as soon as I've been I need to go again, it's really difficult to go out unless I know there are loos and my maternity jeans are such a chore to try and pull up and down!!!!

Ahbon, I'm having the same trouble sleeping, wake every two hours for the loo and struggle to get back to sleep!


----------



## ahbon

wow think i slept thru from 12 to 6 last night woooooooooohoooooo :happydance:

teaspoon of wee? you're lucky sometimes I'm not getting more than a single drop at the moment :wacko:

was out and about yesterday so didn't notice the girls too much (although enough to be noticed!) Hopefully today is a more restful day in the garden with hubby, a barbeque and lots of kicks - that's IF my hubby ever finishes watching the F1 that he recorded earlier! :dohh:

hope everyone has a great day in the sun :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

Afternoon all! I have only just woken up, am now sitting in bed watching my new Potter DVD.

So... eventful morning. I woke up at 0430 with some strong AF pains. My lower back was killing me. I pottered about, went for a wee etc but by about 0500 I was getting strong painful contractions every couple of minutes. They weren't lasting long, only 10-20 seconds each but they were so painful that by the time DH woke up I was on all fours on the bed, swaying my hips! 

I was trying to be rational so tried going to the loo and er... releasing some wind, but it was still bad. I called the maternity unit and she listened to me puffing and panting down the phone for about 14 seconds before she told me to come in to the delivery ward NOW. By this point I'm snotting and blubbing and panicking. I phoned my parents and they were here within half an hour (good training exercise) by which point the contractions were starting to slow, but i still had the back pain. 

We went up to the delivery ward - got there about 0630 - and the contractions had stopped. 

I had a whole reception committee waiting for me - a doctor and about 4 MWs - and I became known as "the 29 weeker" . They stuck Sophie onto a monitor which she was NOT happy about. OMG I have never seen my tummy jump about like that! We could hear all manner of bashing noises coming from in there! That all came back fine. The doc had a feel of her and then did an internal. She said I had a lot of milky discharge which they have taken a swab of. They also did a wee sample. I always save them up = you know theyre gonna ask!!

Anyway they came to the conclusion that it was something to do with my SPD. Which is absolute bollocks. I have done labour before - I can tell the difference between contractions and a grinding pelvis ffs!! Anyway I still have period pain and I have always suspected that Little Lady won't be staying for the full 40 week booking!! Just hoping that she will stay in for at least another 6 weeks! 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Britt11

oh my goodness DM how scary and awful for you. I am so glad Sophie is staying put and its a good thing you went in, I'm glad they stopped on their own. Make sure you take it easy hon
:hugs:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Morning ladies!! 

Congrats Isi on the twins doing so well, can't wait to hear about your next scan!

Goodness DM that sounds really scary! Are they bed resting you at all? Hope Sophie behaves and stays put for much longer yet!

Ahbon - what a bummer about not sleeping. I really dont do well without a lot of sleep (yes, I know!!!), luckily am doing OK so far but I love having you a few weeks ahead of me giving me warnings of what's coming! haha!

re weeing - I have been drinking gallons to try and ease the bit of constipation I've been getting so am weeing for England! Thing is, I'll be fine and then suddenly bam, *have* to go and end up doing that cross legged waddle run! Guess my pelvic floor isnt as strong as I thought it was - must remember to do my exercises!

Had a gorgeous weekend pottering in the garden with DH. Just hope that this doesnt mean we're getting all the good weather early again and that summer will be miserable! Have just realised too that the easter break will be our last time off together as just a couple! eek!

2 sleeps til scan! *dances*


----------



## DragonMummy

Britt11 said:


> oh my goodness DM how scary and awful for you. I am so glad Sophie is staying put and its a good thing you went in, I'm glad they stopped on their own. Make sure you take it easy hon
> :hugs:

Have had a few sharp pains in my cervix today as well. H came out at 38 weeks which is classed as full term and suited me fine. I am hoping she hangs on til at least 36 weeks.... So another 6 weeks yet, Missy!!


----------



## DragonMummy

MM no bed rest, although Harry was up all night with his asthma so I took a day off sick anyway to rest. Back to work in the morning mind you. Joy.... and it's full moon....


----------



## Mrs-G

DM things are happening in your life lately aren't they! Hope she hangs in there! Don't want her coming too early!

Is everyone else doing ok? I had a lovely weekend but was paying for it yesterday at work, I was shattered and my bump was aching like mad. I've got a bump band on this morning in the hope it will give me a little support. I also feel a little more human. Only 8 more days at work till my holiday then I'm on my 3 day week, I can't wait although beginning to panic that 3 days a week when I'm 36 weeks pregnant may be a little too much! Ooops.


----------



## ahbon

DM - hope she stays in there for a bit longer! x

Quickie update from me before popping out....... all well at 23wk scan :) Girls laying head down and side by side now instead of in their bunkbeds - can't get pics any more as they are too big :( Got one of the two heads lying though :thumbup: All was well, growing nicely - over a 1lb in weight now :) Bump can't be hidden now - active little wotnots too! Hubby also got to see the stomach move on it's own the other night - now feels more involved and kisses the girls good night - it's so sweet! Have had to add more pillows to sleep a b it more upright already - heartburn and nausea have been horrible :( Nearly at 24wks............... Bought our first baby thing yesterday - a disney cot projector..... so cute...... we just wanna get things done now but still scared at the amount of work with two after seeing neighbours one having attention for 3hrs solid at the w/e.

How is everyone? x


----------



## MarsMaiden

DM - glad you managed to get a little bit of rest after all that, even if it was looking after poorly Harry.

MrsG - I've been working in the garden a.k.a jungle a lot in all the nice weather and have hurt my tummy a couple of times! I think its just round ligament pain from getting up after squatting but damn does it hurt!

ahbon - fantastic news on the scan and how lovely that hubby is getting to see the movements now too. I'm so glad that these will be our first children because we cant have any preconceived ideas about what parenthood should be like - we'll just have to learn to cope in our own way and whatever happens will be our normal!

I love that whenever my dh watches one born every minute, he gets confused when they stop at one baby! Two babies has just become the total norm in his head now!

AND IT'S MY SCAN TOMORROW!!!! sorry for shouting but this is better than christmas! i am like a cat on a not tin roof, absolutely cannot wait!! Fingers crossed for two healthy little babies that arent shy about showing off their bits!

Can it be tomorrow nao plz????


----------



## DragonMummy

WOO FOR SCAN!!


Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, yeah Mars for the scan tomorrow :thumbup::happydance: I remember how excited I was, I literally counted down the hours- its amazing to find out what you are carrying

Ahbon- sounds like things are going really well, how cute that they are side by side, ahh no wonder twins have an amazing bond for life. My little monkey is literally all over the place, dont think she could share the space with a brother or sister lol Yesterday I was at my gf's house visiting her new baby and Kitten decided she wanted to roll from side to side and produced big waves it was hilarious. She has been so active for the last 2 days, hopefully she gets some sleep soon

oh went out with my soccer team last night and they kept commenting how big my boobs are :wacko: yes its a co-ed team

anyway have a great day ladies


----------



## Mrs-G

Good luck today mars with your scan!

Just a flying visit for me as struggled to get out if bed and now a little late for work, where has my motivation gone. My bump looks huge this morning, can't wait till photo day Friday to do the comparison.

Gotta go x have a good day x


----------



## MarsMaiden

hey ladies!! Just flying in as using the internet at work when I shouldn't be!

Scan went well and both babies healthy and all looking good! And we are on team......

PURPLE! We have one of each! :D :D :D


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh that's awesome, Mars Maiden!!! Many many congrats!!!!


----------



## ahbon

MM FABULOUS news! Congratulations! x


----------



## Britt11

fabulous Mars! yeah, congrats!!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Thanks ladies! DH was over the moon at having one of each and had a little moment when he realised one was a girl, was so lovely.

The scan itself was soooo quick, she managed to do both babies in 15 minutes!! I think every pregnant woman wishes that she could get some really individual attention but I guess every sonographer just wants to get the job done as quickly as possible?! She sort of rambled a bit as she went through everything but did at least point out what she was seeing. The head and tummy measurments were slighlty behind the dates for both by a few days but they both had legs that were way ahead! She wasn't totally 100% on the gender of the little boy but seemed sure enough to at least say so we're going to take her word for it but leave the tags on anything we buy!!

My little girl is on my right side head down and my little boy is on my left breech, he was kicking his sister in the head at one point which was so funny to see! I love knowing the genders and where they are, yesterday when they were wriggling all afternoon, I could have a good guess at who it was that was up!:D

Soooo looking forward to a long easter break now!! Not back at work after today until May now and its our last holiday just the two of us so def going to make the most of it! Off to a big antiques fair and flea market tomorrow, really looking forward to that!

Hope all you lovely ladies and bumps are well and happy!! *hugs*

oooh, I'm a cantaloupe!! Wow, feels like I'm getting into the really big stuff now! :p


----------



## Britt11

one of each is amazing Mars. My mother is a fraternal twin, her and my uncle have a very tight bond

Happy 30 weeks DM!!!!! omg isnt it nice to be in the 30's!!! :)


----------



## Mrs-G

Mars that's amazing having one if each!!! I bet your well chuffed.

Britt and DM Congrats on 30 weeks, 30 weeks seems a lot closer doesn't it.... When your in your twenties it seems like there are months left but when you say 30 weeks it seems really real! Ooops, guess you've still got a couple of months though so let's not get too excited!

AFM I was so poorly this morning, 1st day I've had to ring in sick - well sort of, I don't really do sick days so I managed to get myself in for 11.30, just 2.5 hours late!

I was ok when I got up for a wee at midnight, then 2 and 4, and when I woke up at 5.30 but when the alarm went off at 6.30 oh told me to go for a wee I jumped out of bed but was so dizzy and felt so sick, went back to bed for an hour and tried again, same thing, then half hour later I needed the loo and it was a bit on the soft side (sorry tmi) then I had another half hour, still felt sick but thought I was hungry so I had some toast which I promptly nearly threw back up, then after another hour I got up and went to work, feel fine now. Very strange! Hopefully this is not the start of a new bout of morning sickness.


----------



## mercyme

So excited for you, MarsMaiden!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG Mars that is incredible news! One of each - just think how much crap you can buy!! I know any baby is a blessing, twins doubly so. But one of each in one go? That's the "perfect family" in one bash! Took me two goes to get there! :rofl:

Britt I know! Sooo excited to be in the 30's. Feels a lot "safer" somehow. like the goal is in sight. How's your baby been moving? Sophie has been MENTAL for the last few weeks. I can feel so much more movement and sometimes it makes me feel a bit giddy! I think as well as I had soooo much water with Harry, I couldn't feel as much whereas Sophie has a lot less room to move about in. Waiting for my cousin to come and paint all the woodwork in her room so that I can finish it off in there. I have put the curtains and lampshade up so that it now looks like her room, not Harry's old room. And I have made a start at putting all her bits away. Need to get some drawer dividers I think for all her odds and sods. Shoes, socks, mitts, tights, hats etc....


----------



## Mrs-G

Am I in third tri today, I have conflicting email updates?


----------



## DragonMummy

On here it's 27 weeks. Other places its 26. Who knows. 26+3 maybe? :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

oh DM she is totally going crazy too, its hilarious. My favorite thing is to watch her move my entire stomach and I love feeling it too...she loves to roll from left to right. As we speak right now she just stuck her foot as hard as she can in my upper stomach, its got to be her foot there is a small bulge on the one side, which means she should be head down yeah :happydance:
:happydance:
isnt it fun getting her room ready? babygirl clothes are so darn cute, I was just at BabyGap, omg so precious some of the outfits- mind you there was cute little trendy boy outfits too

MrsG I think you can count yourself as 3rd tri, I think only bnb starts it at 27 weeks. How are you feeling?


----------



## Mrs-G

Thanks Britt, my dizzy spell went that afternoon. Yesterday though i felt like my stomach was in my chest all day scrunched up at work and eating a whole Easter egg didn't help my indigestion! Baby seemed to love it though, she was going mad!

What's everyone up to this Easter? I don't break up till 1pm today then have next 3 days off. Got my antenatal class tomorrow and a tour of the labour ward! Can't wait!

Might have to do a little shopping later.


----------



## Mrs-G

Evening Ladies

Just a quick note, had antenatal class today which was suprisingly good, bit scary though. Had a tour of the hospital and the birthing pool rooms look amazing!!!!

Can I just ask for a little advice? My baby keeps kicking me very low down, is this normal? Feels like her legs are falling out????


----------



## DragonMummy

G if she's still head up then yeah you get all the kicks in your cervix - I said to DH that it feels like you're being kicked in the chuff but from the inside :rofl:

Britt I get the rolling from side to side too! I have a large pointy lump protruding from above my belly button which feels very much like a tiny little bottom sticking out so am assuming that she is head down also. My bump has compacted a lot now so fairly sure that's where she's gone :cloud9:


----------



## Britt11

MrsG- I had that feeling for a few weeks too and every so often I feel it milder (I think it might be her hands low down...lol)

DM- thats exactly what I have too, we think her little bum is sticking out a bit higher than my belly button so I am really hoping she is head down too (she is sitting so high). She is one active little baby, she slept most of the day yesterday and then last night it was play time, I decided to incorporate her wiggling and kicking into my dreams lol...so I slept through a lot of it (I was soo exhausted) and I woke up to dreaming she was kicking and she was actually kicking me ha ha


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG I had a dream the other night that she was born and was a boy!!! NIGHTMARE!!!


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> OMG I had a dream the other night that she was born and was a boy!!! NIGHTMARE!!!

:rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Here's me at 30 weeks (+4!)

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/216219_10150548526995023_781605022_18058787_6239968_n.jpg

And this is 30 weeks with Harry

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/bump.jpg

Definately smaller this time round!


----------



## ahbon

just lost my post :(

DM you look great! x

Just a quickie so high to all x

'v' day today for us :) been out shopping! got an outfit for each and some other more basics :) so cute! really starting to feel real! Been at the parents playing with puppies today - so cute but at that bitey stage ouch! Mum felt one of hte babies today (when stomach went hard in one place) and then saw a kick move my tummy :) such fun :) Dad just said oh put it away! hahahaha

Happy easter to all xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

omg HAPPY V DAY!!! :happydance:

Such a weight off, isnt it? xxxx


----------



## zeezee

omfg ladies, I am being induced right now! pitocin in, mild preeclampsya diagnosed but with oither complications dr thinks better in than out - eeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh good luck zeezee!! I had my son at 38 weeks and he was perfect so nothing to worry about. she'll be dandy. best of luck!!!


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> omfg ladies, I am being induced right now! pitocin in, mild preeclampsya diagnosed but with oither complications dr thinks better in than out - eeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

OMG ZeeZee I am so flippin excited for you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: thanks so much for letting us know. I am so happy for you, I cant remember what you are having, I will go back and check your siggy. Cant wait to see pics and wishing you an easy and beautiful labour :hugs:

DM- you look fab sweets :thumbup: our bumps are similar, do you get the twin comment too? :wacko: I am measuring bang on too, so I am like people you have no clue what you are talking about

Happy Vday Ahbon!!


----------



## Britt11

I'm guessing by the pink baby girl Zee?


----------



## DragonMummy

Yep all the time. Are you sure theres only one in there? Well I've only had 4 scans so far.... there is every chance there could have been another one hidden in there....


----------



## ahbon

zeezee - good luck, hope all goes well and you meet your little one very soon x


----------



## cranberry987

Hi all

Could I join? Im due Dec 20th so a while yet, finding it hard to be in the other groups with ppl who got preg while BF, already pregnant, on a cycle where they had no sex at all etc etc while we had it so hard.

I got preg on my 2nd clomid cycle - All tests actually showed it was a blow out, so was a complete surprise. Had my first scan last sat and the dates got pushed back a week as I OV'd late in the cycle - getting scarily close to DH's bday, wedding anniversay, xmas, NYE now :)

x


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh cranberry you're just like me! I was TTC for 18 months with PCOS and DH's low morphology. I got my bfp on cycle 5 of clomid, despite my CD21 coming back no ovulation! Can't believe there's December babies now!


----------



## cranberry987

It could even be January 2012 as its +- two weeks!

I had an US CD12 as my progesterone had been low the first cycle, and it showed about 5 follicles of 8mm. Even tho I had said I had surges around CD19 before, FS wouldnt rescan me even tho we were paying. 

So we DTD anyway EOD but honestly, it was an awful cycle, the worst yet, just waiting basically from CD12 for my period to arrive so we could start again. I was suicidal on the clomid from CD7 to 17, then CD19 I got EWCM, CBFM went to high, was waiting for my peak which didnt come. I didnt bother having Bloods as I rly didnt know what day to do them on, last month I went by when I got a peak on the CBFM.

Then I was waiting for AF, and waiting, and waiting, and gave up on CD34 or so and did a FRER at 3am one morning, didnt expect it to be +ve at all as I would have bet my house on not being preg that month.

So exciting that zeezee is being induced, hope its an ok labour!


----------



## DragonMummy

ah see I had a definate surge and a peak. it was just my bloods that came back all pants! I ov'd on cd19, BFP at 8dpo.


----------



## Mrs-G

Hi Cranberry, Welcome and congratulations!!!!! December/January baby hey, What a fab time you'll have. I found it difficult moving to first tri too, it seemed so scary out of our little click and tbh it was like people didn't quite get what we'd been through and I feel as if I've had it easy getting my BFP after my first round of ICSI.

ZeeZee, make sure you update us soon, I guess by now you'll be the first of this little group to go through eeeek, can't quite bring my self to say that L or B word!!! Hope it's not too tough on you and that you and your baby are doing well.

I managed to talk OH into shopping today and we have spent a bomb, got loads of stuff that wasn't on my list! But most importantly we've bought her her first Winnie the Pooh which is great. Disney shop had half price sale on Pooh characters so I got a huge Pooh bear which should have been £38 and a smaller Roo which should have been £18, bargain. They are beautiful and can't wait till there sat at the end of her cot.

Well, OH is full of Man Flu and strict instructions not to give it me, but I'm not convinced. Last time we went on the boat he was poorly a week before but managed to give it to me whilst we were away. Kinda feel that it's happening again.

Hi everyone else, been a little on quiet side this BH weekend, hope you're all just chilling out x


----------



## Britt11

Welcome Cranberrry! :flower: I see you on the other thread too, nice to have you over here, I love this thread. Honestly, some advice I was given and I love, is maybe that perfect baby we were meant to have was suppose to come at the time they were ready so we would have that exact baby. I dont know I really like that thought, gives me warm and fuzzies.
I wouldnt focus on how much "time you have lost" or be resentful that others conceive right away and more focus on the happiness that you are now pregnant. Infertility is actually very common, according to our FS clinic 1 in 5 couples will have difficulty conceiving so we are not alone. I'm glad we all got here just took us longer is all.

MrsG, glad you are doing well!! And yes hon please please please stay away from your DH, you do not want his cold!! the only time I got sick so far in this pregnancy was from my DH and I was so pissed at him

Kitten is squiggling around like crazy, feels so awesome :hugs:

cant wait to hear from our Zee Zee!!


----------



## cranberry987

Well. Done a bit of a sleeping experiment. Two nights ago kicked dh of, slept great. Last night let him back in, slept like crap. :( he's so noisy! Even if he's not snoring he whistles constantly. Gonna get some nose strips as I can't go another 8m like this. I'm just such a light sleeper now any little thing wakes me up


----------



## ahbon

welcome cranberry :)

Ladies hope you all had a great w/e :) Am shattered after a couple of nights of acid sickness feelings (not quite emptied me stomach though - sorry for TMI). Had a great couple of days with my parents, dog walking (as much as I can now) and playing with puppies. They are so cute but I had probs keep bending down to pick them up as I'd get acidy each time.

Waiting in for delivery of my next drip medication before I can do anything - ok I'm being lazy again but am k-nackered! The twins are very active - my cousin said yesterday (not seen me since 16wks) that they still expected me to look bigger - I reckon my big boobs are hiding my belly to some degree as when I lifted my top she said oh yeah that is a big rounded bumpb coming on eh! haha

right off to wash up then hopefully my delivery will arrive so I can go lie in a bath with a book... xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG cranberry I can totally empathise. DH's snoring is normally bad but the last 2 or 3 weeks (hayfever maybe?) he has been appalling! He has bruises now from all of the beatings he gets :rofl:


britt that's pretty much the philosophy I live by. Helps me deal with the MC and what not. Cos if none of that had happened, then there would be no Sophie. What a horrible thought!


----------



## mercyme

Wow, zee!! Can't wait to hear your update. This is the first baby for this thread, right? Very exciting -- bets on who's next? 

Welcome, cranberry, and congratulations!

Everything's well with me, just busy here at the end of the semester... loads of grading & loose ends...
Hope you ladies are doing great!


----------



## DragonMummy

I think it's me and Britt next. EEEK! Although MrsF is right behind so could be any of us three.


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies!!
yes Cranberry, DH sleeps downstairs now...:blush: sorry but me and the kitten need our beauty sleep, i feel bad maybe one day I'll let him upstairs if he behaves :haha:

Yes DM, I think MrsF is just a few days ahead of us, so it will literally be any of us 3, I hope my kitten stays in there until full term for sure. Were you early with Harry at all or late?

Ahbon- give us an updated bump pic when you can :thumbup: glad the twinnies are doing well. My LO is so active too, she was on the move last night, I just had to laugh
DM- love that remote video on FB, too cute!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Harry came out at 38 weeks on the dot. Perfect. I'd like her to do the same please!!


----------



## cranberry987

Feels better that Im not the only one sleeping solo. Im gonna try earplugs tonight and see how that goes. Didnt manage to get out to buy the nose strips yet.

Exciting that theres gonna be a few babies soon!

x


----------



## DragonMummy

Hubby tried the nose strips. They did precisely feck all!


----------



## cranberry987

Well I kicked him out. Woke up at 2.30 to pee and can't sleep again. So I've let him back in Grr

Anyone got any tips for sleeping on your side? I'm normally a front sleeper but my boobs are killing me ATM. Both shoulders hurt from side sleeping and I keep getting dead arms. Have a body pillow and a memory foam head pillow but no help :(


----------



## Mrs-G

Cranberry, I wasn't too bad in first tri but I've had my moments since, oh is still poorly so I've been sleeping in the spare bed but still wake up 3 times for a wee and struggle to get back to sleep.

Only 2 more sleeps to my holiday


----------



## Britt11

sounds like a lot of us are sleeping in seperate rooms. I feel so bad for DH but he says he has a worse sleep with me because he is paranoid about waking me up so he doesnt sleep....hopefully we get this sorted out

Happy 31 weeks DM!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Evening, sorry for quick post this am but I was disorganised and running late. Just one more day at work then I'm off on my holiday, bliss, although I'm still a little worried about the actual logistics of boating whilst almost 6 months pregnant.

I've had a really stressful day, got so much on before I go, I have a really busy day at work tomorrow, got to wash, dry, iron and pack, got to get the house in order aarrggghhhh how will I get it all done :[email protected]

I was really worried last couple of days about baby being quiet but she seems to have picked up a bit so that's good. 

Have we heard from zee zee yet?


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh my god I'm officially a part timer!!!!! 11 days off then just 3 days a week. OMG

Hope everyone else has had a good royal wedding day!


----------



## cranberry987

Wicked! What will you do with all your lovely time off? I'm part time but self employed so I've worked as little as possible for about a year now. Is lurvely


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi everyone. Wanted to give an update. I've been in the hospital. My cervix continued to shorten and so they wanted to give me steroids in case the babies were born. Then I started to contract every 2-3 mins so I ended up on a magnesium sulfate drip and was very sick the whole time. It worked though and now I'm transferred to another unit and off the drip. Hopefully things will stay quiet. Sounds like you're all doing well so that's good. I'll check in from time to time.


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Glad things have settled down a bit. Fingers crossed for you

X


----------



## ahbon

maxxiandniko oh sorry you've gone thru it recently but at least the babies are safe and are still happily growing daily inside mummy *hugs*

hope all are ok - sat and watched the wedding yesterday - in tears at times - (big royalist here) was lovely. Still trying to sort things out in the house, hubby has nearly finished the small room - we've thrown out a load of junk .. still seems loads to do though......

have a good day ladies :)


----------



## MrsF

well hello my lovelies!!! Feels like its been ages! haven't been able to catch up yet - i'll fill you in on my story in a mo - but maxxi - are you ok cherub? Just spotted you're in hospital with contractions - big love to you and the babies sweetheart x x x 

Well, the holiday was good - was very difficult though being so heavily pregnant and not being able to do anything - alot of the tour operators wouldn't allow me on any excursions due to insurance reasons, so we ended up on a few boat trips instead. 2 weeks was a bit too long as i wasn't doing much. Hawaii is so expensive so we ate in much of the time. Weather was bloody amazing though! felt good to finally get some sun on my face and bump! the flights outbound was pretty good, but the journey home was a nightmare. 

anyway, we got back Monday afternoon, and I had a scan Weds morning to check on placenta position, but i didn't get that far! I've been struggling with my breathing and swelling since the planes home, and the midwife was not happy with my symptoms so i was taken straight to A&E for potential blood clots. Have spent a few days in hospital being checked out and luckily there's nowt there. diagnosis = large baby pushing up on my diaphragm preventing my lungs from expanding properly. Feel totally rubbish. 8 weeks left, 7 if i have to have a c-section - and v much counting....

am gonna begin the mammoth task of catching up - but in the meantime, i hope you are all well, welcome to the newbies, and much love x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Glad you had a nice holiday but boo to feeling crappy. At least everythings well in there. 

x


----------



## Britt11

oh my goodness mommies, please take care of yourself. 
Maxxi- prayers to you that the babies stay there and cook for longer :hugs: glad they were able to stop the contractions, oh my gosh sweets you must have been so scared. Please keep us posted if you can, I imagine they will keep you in the hospital for awhile.

MrsF- welcome back, omg only 8 weeks left for you yeah :happydance:
yes I am having shortness of breath too, and its bubs pushing up on my diaphraghm, I hear we get relief in the last few weeks of pregnancy. Glad you enjoyed your trip but lousy you werent able to do much. We are planning to go to Hawaii as well when our LO is 8 months old (right before I go back to work).

okay ladies, have any of you decided on names or have ideas? lets hear them
:hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

Good bank holiday Monday morning to you all!

Hope our suffering mummies are doing ok today, mrs f welcome back, hope your ok and at home taking it easy!

Maxi - are you home yet? Bloody scary stuff this pregnancy stuff isn't it!

I'm going on holiday today and feeling great, oh is still poorly, I'm really hoping the separate beds and no touching has worked although came to my mums Saturday so we've had 2 days of sleeping and sitting together......eeek, hopefully he's over the worst of it, got a stupid cough though but didn't keep me awake so that's good.

Mums been spoiling baby, went to asda yesterday and she bought the cutist of outfits ah.

We've got so much stuff now, we're so ready for our little girl when she makes her appearance!

Weather isn't looking bad for my boat, hopefully I can get on and off ok, more worried about my bladder! Every 5 mins I need a wee and you have to pump to flush, I'm usually bored by end of week, think I'll be bored by end of day this time!


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning girls. Just realised I'be not update you, BAD Lindsay! Been in hospital since Saturday morning. My waters ate leaking and scan showed that my fluid levels are low. Have to stay in and have another scan when Ultrasound is open again after bank holiday. Have had steroid injections to boost her tiny lungs in case she does come early. Have had some tightening, some lower back pain and period pains but cervix closed as of Saturday and no contractions. Please pray for my little Sophie xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Scuse the typos. Wretched phone....


----------



## Britt11

OMG Lindsay you poor thing, thinking of you and little Sophie :hugs: I saw something briefly on the other thread but didnt get a chance to catch up on everything so I wasnt sure what was going on.
OMG I cant believe you are leaking fluid, has that slowed down now? Is little Sophie still being a little wiggle worm?
please keep us posted and I hope you too are discharged from the hospital soon.
hugs :hugs:


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: DM to you and Baby Sophie, how are you feeling sweetheart? you're most definitely in our thoughts and prayers hun - and please do update as and when you can x x x x x x x x x 

mrs-g - happy holidays cherub! you'll have a top time - i hear you on the bored front - i was ready to come home after 4 days....!!! be careful, and remember one hand for you, one for the boat ;) (that's all the american boat crew kept saying to us on our boat excursions!!!)

anyone else had more than enough now? i honestly didn't think pregnancy would be so hard! so very naive!! am obviously so lucky that the treatment worked and we got our wish after 5 years, but man alive, i'm done being pregnant now!!! starting to get a few palpitations which i assume is just through being short of breath all the time. was hoping to work til wk 38, but something tells me i'll be long gone before then!!! i think it might be a small miracle if i make it til the end of the week!!!

hoping everyone is doing better than me - anyone heard from maxxi? is she still in hosp?

much love ladies x x x


----------



## ahbon

DM thinking of you and your little one xxxxxx

*hugs to all* hubby just back with pie and chips and that takes priority at the moment haha laters xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Mrs f the palpitating could be linked to bh's? I get severe palpitations with mine. Knocks the puff right out of me! Ahbon am jealous. Hospital dinner was gipping.... scan hb the morning. Hopefully I can go home after. X


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thinking of you and Sophie, DM :hugs:

Thinking of you and twins too, Maxxi :hugs:

Hi to all you lovely ladies!!! Hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## MarsMaiden

Hey ladies! 

Back at work after the easter and may day break, can't believe that was really 11 days, it went by soooo fast!

MrsF - glad you got to rnjoy most of your holiday, some warm weather and blue seas sounds pretty dreamy to me right now! Sorry to hear you are struggling in the last few weeks, I have to say I have been enjoying this pregnancy sooo much so far but I have been very lucky with no sickness and no really yucky symptoms to speak of. But I have a long way to go yet! (When people ask how I am, I say 'really well' and then find something wooden to touch asap as I'm sure my luck cant hold much longer!)

MrsG - enjoy your break on the boat, hopefully it will all be smooth sailing for you and you will stay free from OHs cold!

Maxxi - OMG hon, you poor thing, how scary for you! So glad that they managed to stop everything and hope that those boys stay nice and snug for a good while yet. Have they given you a cerclage? Are you still on bed rest? *hugs*

DM - another scary moment! Hope that the scan goes well this morning hon and that you can get home soon *hugs*

Britt - You asked about names? I think we have settled on Emily Grace and Harry James but will probably toy with names right up to the last minute! Other favourites are... Constance (Connie), Jennifer, Chloe, Hannah, Agatha, Martha, Katherine and Arthur, Alfie, Jacob, Noah, Zachary, Joshua or Joseph...

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## zeezee

Hi all - I hope everyone is well. Just a quick post to let you lovelies know that my daughter Georgia was born last Wednesday - I was induced because of medical probs and she had to be vacumed out after a 39 hour labor. Still recovering and will post more later.

Z
xx


----------



## MrsF

zeezee - :) :) :) many congratulations hun!!!! you sound like you had a tough time hun - how you feeling? x x x 

DM - how's things gal? hope you've had a "good day" (as well as you can in hosp!!!) any more news? RE BH - i'm not sure if i've had them yet??? I've had bit of tightening, but i get it after i've eaten. I had one surge of pain just before i went into hosp, but put it down to trapped wind! the palps aren't with any pain or tightening. curious.... x x 

mars - i love your name choices!! V similar to our list. This one's a Harry!

abhon - you git.......i really fancy really salty and vinegary chips now - and there's no chippy for miles round here......:nope: ;) x x 

hi isi - how's it all going hun? x x 
x x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

could still be BH's. You'll have been having them by now, just probably not realised. Mine tend to vary between intense bump pressure and just a total loss of breath like I have been winded.

Anway am home - here's my long winded update pasted from my journal!



> Greetings from my home address!!!
> 
> 
> Got home and passed out on the bloody sofa. Soooo knackered. Was woken up by a beaming little Dragon when M picked him up from nursery. He's so pleased to have his mummy home.
> 
> Sooo... at 1250 the MW came in and said "right, they can fit you in for a scan but you have to go NOW" - I was gone! Although I did stress that they should save my pudding. They do pudding well there. So DH and I (plus lovely Lapin who was visiting me during her lunch break - big love for that hun) legged it downstairs to Ultrasound and got our scan. OMG I can't believe how different she looks! Her legs are solid and chunky, her face is chubby and properly baby like. All of the measurement scales are RIGHT at the top and her estimated current weight is a whopping 4lb 5oz! What a little chunker! Only a couple of hours ago I was pondering buying early baby clothes, now I am wondering if we'll get ANY use out of the newborn bits!
> 
> Anyway she had loads of water around her which was brilliant. They confirmed again that she is head down (my throbbing cervix could have told them that) and also they have canx the scan I was due to have at 34 weeks to check the placenta had moved as it is completely out of the way of the cervix now. Happy days. Three birds, one stone.
> 
> So back to the ward to be discharged. They have booked me a clinic appointment for Thursday so they can do my obs and just check she is ok and happy in there still. And i have 3 more doses of antibiotics to take. Then I'm done.
> 
> Oh, except for the consultant appointment that they insisted on booking me on the 19th May. Apparently while I was having my scan, lovely forward thinking MW got the consultant to have a squiz at my notes to confirm I can be discharged if the scan was ok, which they did. But they want to see me to discuss my birth options. APPARENTLY, the type of incision I had when I had my csec with Harry means I can't have a VBAC and will have to have a caesarian.
> 
> FFS!!!!! If I ask a different consultant to look at my old notes will they tell me something completely different too? I had 4.5 years to get used to the fact that I would have to have a caesarian. Fine, I was gutted but I dealt with it and got over it. I was nonchalant about it but you ALL know how overjoyed I was to be told that they'd got it wrong and I could try for a VBAC. I have been soooo looking forward to going into labour and doing it all again (i know, weirdo....) and now it's being taken from me again. Now don't get me wrong, I just want Sophie out safely and full term. I've never wanted anything but that. But for them to get my fucking hopes up like that is just cruel and now I only have a few weeks to adjust to something that took me several years to get over before. I am extremely pissed off.
> 
> On a happier note, we are going on hols on Friday. I am soooo looking forward to it now. And DH has been doing laundry while I was away so he has brownie points. (would have gotten more had I not found a mouldy cup of tea on my bedside table.....)


----------



## ahbon

DM glad you are home and looking forward to your holiday - sorry you've been thru so much but she sounds a good weight eh! haha

Hope everyone is ok :)

Am right peeved - this is my 2nd night of being awake from 1-4.30am and all the midwife said today was that it's normal and sleep when I can.... all fidgety and itchy (not in a bad way though)...

right back to bed soon, hope all are ok x


----------



## cranberry987

Congrats zeezee. HOpe you're both well :)

X


----------



## DragonMummy

Ahbon I'm the same. Wretched restless legs syndrome... cannot lay still for more than a few seconds. Not ideal when you are trying to sleep....


----------



## cranberry987

Oh I had rls before was preg. Let me know if you want any tips. Its miserable. Touch wood had none/little since aug.


----------



## DragonMummy

Yes please CB. Is driving me effing crackers!


----------



## cranberry987

Things are v personal so might not do anything for you. But I find keepin legs cool works. So get them wet then put a desk fan on. Also elevate witha feather duvet which actually keeps em cool too

10 mins exercise before bed like exercise bike or walking helps me too

No supplements ever helped me apart from ropinerole which you can't take while preg

Have a look at rls.org or wemove (forgot the suffix) section on rls. There's a forum there. I asked about dealing with it while preg a while ago, will find the link when I get home. Replies were pretty much just try all the old wives tales until you find something which works

Codeine worked for me while I was coming off my ropinerole but I'd worry about taking it regularly while preg. Paracetamol might dull things enough. Just have to try everything and anything and mainly keep calm. 

Its awful tho and I Rly do sympathise. The number of nights I sat up crying and kicking my legs about I couldn't even tell you how many. Hundreds.


----------



## DragonMummy

thanks. Yeah the leg cooling thing makes sense, that seems to be what I am instinctively trying to do. And when it gets too vile I am getting up and strolling around. I tend to find it passes and I just need to distract myself til it's gone so lots of games on my phone. Was playing backgammon til 0130 this morning and it had more or less passed by then. But it bloody kicks in JUSt as I am nodding off to sleep, waking me right up again!!! x


----------



## MarsMaiden

Morning ladies!

Zeezee - CONGRATULATIONS!!! So glad that even though the birth sounded eventful that Georgia was delivered safely into the world *hugs* Hope you're both having a lovely time getting to know each other.

MrsF - Awww, how cute that we both have little Harrys on board! Was it you that was going to call a girl Lily Grace too? We def both have similar tastes! You must be counting down the days now, you're so close! I have had what I assume are BHs where my tummy just goes really hard and I lose my breath for a second or two, very strange feeling!

DM - that sounded like a right old palava at the hospital and so sorry taht it seems like they might be messing with your birth plans, hopefully your apppointment with the consult will shed some more light *hugs*

ahbon - lack of sleep sounds like a real bummer, sooo not looking forward to that! I had a bad night last night but only because I had bad dreams - I would be doing a random job in the house and then suddenly remember that I was meant to be looking after babies and have to go hunting them down as I had no idea where I'd left them!! Subconscious anxiety methinks!! 

cranberry - rls sounds really rough. I had some very mild symptoms a few years ago and cant imagine it being any worse or for any length of time.

Getting paranoid again as I feel my little boy so much more than my girl at the moment, I don't have another scan til 28 weeks which seems a bit late to me if there do turn out to be any growth problems? My boy is breech though - would that account for me feeling him more? On the plus side, hubby has been able to feel him from the outside for a while now, especially this morning when he was either doing backflips or having hiccups!! <3

Weather down here is a bit grim at the moment, hope it picks up for your holiday DM!


----------



## cranberry987

If theyre lying differently then I guess its normal for them to feel different. Were the weights ok/equal last scan? If youre rly worried then I'd push for a scan, just go and make a fuss and theyll probably scan you to shut you up!


----------



## ahbon

MM - sorry you are having awful dreams - gotta say I went thru that too for a while - very wierd ones too! As the bubs move around so much, even now, it's hard to say which is which when they do kick etc. Hubby saw a movement last night that made him laugh out loud....... someone obviously moved and you could see either the bum or back or something just move left to right across the bit between my tummy button and my bra strap! was so alien looking haha

I actually slept thru from 1-7am this am - think I was so knackered nothing could have woken me! Hoping I can sleep a bit longer than I had even if I have to get up!

Hope everyone is good - got a client arriving....... laters xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Well just had my booking in appt, found out that Im not getting a scan at 12w like everyone else... so just have to hope that everythings ok and tell everyone. not happy about that tbh. they make me have an early scan for some bullshit reason then dont give me a normal one...

Also found out that theyre having to see all the ppl they missed from last few mondays on my appt day, so theres 3 times as many ppl so its gonna be ages. Monday is the most stupid day to have a regular clinic which is time dependant. sigh.

Got all my free bounty stuff tho and my yellow notes which im sure to lose. The hospital MW come to my local GPs some times apparently. Quite overwhelmed by all the information tbh, but I assume that if I miss something Ill find out at some point

x


----------



## DragonMummy

Er WHY are they not scanning at 12 weeks???


----------



## cranberry987

Because you can have your dating scan between 8 and 14 and they're making me have it at 8. Fricking news to me tbh, twats for not telling me. Only thing which might save me is that I'll only be 7+6 so they might have to redo it. I can have a private scan at 12w but that's another us and more risk... Pissed off tbh


----------



## DragonMummy

There's no risk to the scans hun. But surely they have to do a nuchal scan? Personally I would book a private medical scan for peace of mind x


----------



## cranberry987

I didn't think there was, but the mw said there was risk to scanning too much and Ive already had one at 5w. Theres a few things if you google it but
Dunno if theyre just scare stories. 

We don't get nt scans here. Can have a private Oscar scan if worried about downs but otherwise it's blood test and amnio. We get dating scan at 8-14'then anomaly scan at 20 wks and I think a 3rd at some point later


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, I am back finally just now from my business trip...what a gruelling week!! agghh, enough with the business travel already, I mean come on people I'm 32 weeks and huge, I am short of breath just walking from my car.

I cant possibly catch up on everything

but congrats Zee Zee, yeah our first momma!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I cant wait to see the pics of Georgia, what middle name did you go with?

DM- whats the update? everything okay? are you back from the hospital? happy 32 weeks to us!!

Cranberry- hey hon, have you had a scan yet to see the HB? I know you had one earlier and there was no HB yet because it was early but its crucial to get that early scan to make sure everything is progressing right and as DM said it makes no sense for them not to give you a nuchal scan at 12 weeks. This tests for things like down syndrome ect.. and to make sure everything is okay. Especially if you had help (Clomid or IVF) or are over 30 years old, that test is a must and is time sensitive. really hope the clinic books it for you. I am sure all will be well :hugs:

MrsF- how was your vacation??


anyway, talk to everyone soon


----------



## cranberry987

They just don't do any nt scans on the nhs in my area is the thing. They do blood tests. Can't sleep I'm so upset about it.


----------



## Britt11

ahhh dont stress Cran, sorry didnt mean to worry you- its just standard protocol here and most places.
when is your next scan? if you get an early one they can actually tell a lot on the first one too
hugs


----------



## cranberry987

Monday I'll be 7+6 which is my dating scan then I'll have anomaly scan at 20w. Not worried about downs rly, more the fact that I won't get the usual reassurance at 12 w that things are latched on properly and will have to wait an extra 8w to know 

Wasn't you upsetting me too :) it's them


----------



## Britt11

yeah but your scan on Monday is the big one, if all looks good then with the HB all should is moving along well. Thats what my clinic told me... 12 weeks is really for the dating scan or Nuchal scan


----------



## cranberry987

I thought that after 12w it was a lot more secure tho if you know what I mean. Latched on with placenta and blood supply etc so lot less chance of mc. Or is it just when ppl know the nt is clear that they usually announce it?


----------



## Britt11

hmm yeah you have a point, after 12 weeks is when people usually announce. Gosh I dont know, I had both scans and really found both of them invaluable. Not everyone gets a 12 week scan (if there are no risks) so you might be okay
signing off now
hugs,


----------



## DragonMummy

I think people only announce at 12 weeks cos that's when their scan is. I was told at my 7 week scan that the generally accepted wisdom is that once there is a hb then its very rare to lose. most mc's don't get to the hb stage. I have to say though, my favourite bit of the 12 week scan was the total freak out that the pulsating jelly bean they showed me s month before was suddenly a wriggling stretching proper baby. Is bloody mind blowing!!!


----------



## Britt11

I agree I cant believe how quickly it looks like a little baby and they are actually doing stuff at 12 weeks!! 
Cran, looking forward to your scan next week, I am sure all will be well :thumbup:


----------



## cranberry987

Husband spoke to hospital MW and seems that community MW was talking out of her ass. Im getting an 8w and a 12w NT/Oscar scan - most women in my PCT just get a blood test so Im getting a free scan, no idea why, Im only 32. So all fine and she was just clueless. There were a few things I thought she said a bit unneccessarily tbh, but shes not my MW and I doubt Ill see her again so all fine.

Pft. Least I can enjoy my scan on Monday now tho and not go armed with arguaments, had already calmed quite a bit by this afternoon tbh but this is good news. 

Thanks for talking last night :)

I think Ill wait til 12w scan then to announce it, my best friend is 14w preg and just back from honeymoon (first month trying grr) so she'll announce it soon and I dont want to steal her thunder.


----------



## DragonMummy

I know they can't help it, but fertile people vex me....


----------



## cranberry987

Oh me too. Ppl should be secretly put on the pill for 6m by drs when they show any sign of starting to ttc. Even it out :p


----------



## DragonMummy

Pmsl brilliant!!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Hello Ladies from the Norfolk Broads!!!! Can't believe I only have two days of my holiday left and am back at work on Wednesday - this week has gone soooooo quick!!!

We've not had any probs so far (touch wood) managed to moor up, get on and off ok so pregnancy hasn't really affected holiday at all, only tired and indigestion after eating!!!!

ZeeZee congratulations honey, 39 hours geezzzz!!!! Well done you!

DM glad your out now, take it easy.

Any news from MM, not sure if I missed it in my quick catch up.

Re Baby Movements - I think I have one lazy little girl! Also, how do you tell what position they are in, I don't know if my kicks are kicks or punches, I can't see any little feet or bums, she just does what she wants when she want!!! absolutely no routine for me to follow or try and monitor! Oh well, I guess as longs as I'm feeling her she's ok.

Gotta get ready now to set sail!!!!!!! Catch ya laters!


----------



## ahbon

Mrs G - glad you having fun there - I started my first IVF injections whilst on the broads this time last year :)

Hiya all xxx

All ok here - had parent education classes at hospital today - not sure if we learnt anything but it was interesting to see others in the same predicament.

Ok off to go scratch - I'm so itchy at the moment (nothing more than normal though) and put feet up - from being sat for neigh on 5hrs they are now double sized :(


----------



## MrsF

hello ladies :flower:

cranberry - pleased you got the scan situ sorted hun x x x 

DM - how you feelingnow hun? x x x 

Mrs-G - pleased your hol has gone / is going well :) x x 

Abhon - happy scratchin, lol, i hope it's you belly that's itchy and nowhere else ;) x x 

Britt - how you doing hun?

isi - how's it going? x x 

i was wondering about MM too - much love if you're reading hun x x 

AFM - :cry: having the shittiest week imaginable :cry: my cat went missing at the beginning of the week and she's still not turned up :( missing her so much. We've dropped 200 leaflets, walked for miles and no joy. I thought i saw her today and when i got close, it wasn't her :( and i'm having a friendship issue too. :cry: is it too much to ask to just want a simple life? I think depression is coming back and it's rubbish. am dreading going off on maternity leave as i think i'll feel more lonely and isolated. Am trying to find the strength to draw up a plan of things to do whilst i'm off but it's really hard - anyone got any tips?

sorry for the negative post today ladies x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Hi mrsf

I don't know what your situation is but I've had a few bouts of depression in my time and would say don't be scared to go to the docs. They don't always just prescribe meds but it can help just to talk to someone medical about it all. You've had a bad week so maybe you're reacting normally tho - I'd be devastated if one of mine went missing for a week-sadness is sometimes just that

Exercise usually helps me if I feel myself dipping a bit, once I'm actually down tho I've no motivation to move, maybe try a swim or a walk every few days if you can

:hugs:


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: cranberry, thankyou x x i said to my DH last night that it could be a combo of everything and normally when i do suffer, i pick up my exercise, but i just cant cos of bump. i think talking to the midwife is prob a good idea, it was picked up in jan that i was suffering antenatal depression. :( trying to stay positive and focus on bub's arrival next month x x


----------



## DragonMummy

F I'd go to the doc. I had a similar period a while back and they prescribed me some fluoxetine. I ended up feeling better so I think the anxiety was circumstantial rather than chemical iykwim, but the prescription is still there. I won't be a hero and will take it if i need it, although I would rather not. Better to be a calm, relaxed mummy on happy pills than a fraught mess!

I have decided to change hospitals. Too many fuck ups from mine, not just this time round but during Harry's birth. The worst of which this time being a registrar telling me I can have a vbac and actively encouraging me to have one. Turns out they were right first time, I can't have one, I am at serious risk of rupture which could kill both of us. Good effort. 

Am going to speak to my MW on Tuesday to ask for transfer and also if I can be referred to an actual consultant rather than some poxy junior doctor. I want to speak to someone with experience and seniority now. Enough is enough. 

Plus I have been admitted twice now, with contractions and with waters leaking. Current hosptial have blamed these events on SPD and a weak bladder. Given that I didn't come in on the last boat I think I can tell the bloody difference between contractions/grinding pelvis and when liquid is gushing I like to think I can tell when it is coming out of my vagina! FFS....


----------



## cranberry987

That sounds like a good idea. Even if you don't get any better treatment it's
Going to be hard to trust the current place if you've got bad experiences with them. I'm all for making a fuss until you get your way. ITs your right to go wherever you want after all


----------



## MarsMaiden

Morning ladies! Hope you're all as well as can be on a Monday morning - blah!

Thanks for your comments about my movements, little girl seems to have picked up a bit more lately and I am feeling kicks against my back so maybe she has just been facing that way all along! 

Cranberry - so sorry that you had such a nightmare with your scans but glad that it is all sorted now. Enjoy your scan today!

Ahbon - I was told at my 20 week scan that they are basically top and tailing next to each other and that makes total sense for the movements I feel on my left side where the boy is where I get constant kicks in my bladder! I think they are still in those positions but then I guess I could be mistaking kicks for punches or vice versa!! And scratching now??? Oh the joys I have to look forward to!! 

Britt -welcome back hon! Is that your last business trip now?

MrsG - your holiday sounds lovely, glad that you have been able to enjoy it!

MrsF - so sorry to hear about your cat hon, that is really awful. I really hope he turns up OK. I am worried about being bored during maternity leave so I have set myself crafting projects to do for a few bits in the nursery. Got a great book for some inspiration and there are just simple little things like mobiles and decorating curtains and stuff. Not sure if it is your bag but I'm hoping it will keep me busy and will add a nice personal touch to the nursery.

DM - sounds like your plan to change hospitals is a very good one after the way you have been treated. Hope you havent had any more 'incidents' and that Sophie is still in there! Are you in Cornwall now? Hope you're enjoying yourself if so!

Maxxi - havent heard from you for a while hon but hope you're doing OK and that the twingles are still tucked up where they should be *hugs*

AFM - still doing well and just enjoying being pregnant. Time is really starting to pick up pace now. Bought myself a car seat the other day, after receiving lots of hand me downs so far, I couldn't believe the pleasure of having something shiny and new that was all mine! Hope its not a feeling I want too often though as practicality with two means we really can't afford to buy too much!!


----------



## Britt11

what a lovely update Mars, sounds like the twinnies are all snug in there behaving themselves :hugs: congrats on the brand new car seats :thumbup:
I too am still really enjoying being pregnant altough I had all night insomnia last night so that was not fun :wacko:

MrsF- I plan on joining lots of mom and baby groups, thats what my gf's did that really enjoyed their time off

yes I hope this IS the last business trip, it completely wiped me out tbh.

DM- glad you are switching hospitals as well

hope to hear from everyone, thread is a bit quiet


----------



## Mrs-G

Hello everyone, I'm back off of my holiday!!!! Glad for a flushing loo and comfy sofas!

Got a pile of washing to get through now though but got every Monday and Tuesday off now, woo hoo! Mrs f I'm a bit worried about being off too, especially as oh works long hours, can just feel myself winging at him every night! I'm gonna start yoga on a Monday evening and prob swim on a Tuesday, there is a local mums group which says mums and bumps welcome so I might look that up.

Oh says he wants to go on a diet and I've been getting serious indigestion lately so think we might start eating healthily, not sure what I'm supposed to do with the 8 Easter eggs I've got! Gotta go and get washing in, the sky has just gone black!!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh yes I got very needy when DH went back to work after I had H. Phoning him up to 12 times a day whinging and crying! Once H was a bit more settled and my PND was diagnosed and treated it was great! And the fellas appreciate their time with baby.

MM so glad your brood are doing well xxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi again. They just discharged me from the hospital. What an awful experience. I was still showing contractions on the monitor but the docs felt that those were Braxton Hicks and not the dangerous ones that i was having on admission. I would empty my bladder and get fluids either through an iv or by drinking and the contractions would go away. They scanned me again and my cervix went from 1.2 to 1.6 so they were happy with that. I'm scheduled to return to the hospital on the 26th for a follow up. Till then I'm to continue full bed rest. It's scary because I never felt the contractions and I'm never 100% sure if the abdominal tightening I'm feeling is a contraction or not. And of course I'm nervous because I'm only 27 weeks this Thursday. It sounds like all of you are doing ok but since I left my computer charger in the hospital I'm trying to catch up off of my iPhone which is hard. I should be getting my replacement charger shortly.


----------



## Britt11

oh my goodness Maxxi, how awful. Glad you and the twinnies are okay :hugs:
how long were you in there for?
yes totally rest lots please

:hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Glad you're home now maxxi. Hope you can stay on Bedrest and not
Get too fidgety :)

X


----------



## MarsMaiden

Britt - boo to insomnia! Was that due to being uncomfortable or just an active mind? Hope that you don't have to travel any more for work, I know I would be worried being away from DH and the hospital when I get as far along as you! Mum and baby groups is a great idea for mat leave - I think I spend so much time looking up baby stuff on the internet that I forget there are real people to meet out there! 

maxxi - you poor poor thing, that sounds awful. So glad that they got the contractions under control and that you are at least able to come home even if you are tied to the house and bed. Take care and hopefully you'll go on for a good while yet *hugs*

Hey DM and Cranberry! 

Another day at work but counting down the days! I'll be finishing at 32 weeks as I have to use all my annual leave before maternity starts which means only 10 weeks left at work :O Makes the babies coming feel really real and really not that far away!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Maxi so glad you're ok, make sure you listen to docs with the bed rest and look after yourself!!!!

Well first real day of not being at work but OH is, enjoying it so far but not getting much done ooooppppss.

Been to midwife first thing, all ok, baby is measuring at 29 weeks so slightly ahead. Had a bit of protein, white cells and sugar in my urine sample, not sure what this means but she says she will monitor it, had some blood took, Baby's heartbeat was fine and she could feel her back to my left hand side, she couldn't tell at this stage whether head up or down but says she will keep changing, next appointment 31st May although midwife wants to come and see us at home on Sunday to discuss feeding and any other issues I have.

I've sorted my car and breakdown insurance out this morning and also booked in to see the dentist, gotta go and complete forms this afternoon. I haven't done my washing or ironing though and now in laws are coming to see us tonight so I have to get cleaned up too...... it's a lazy life being pregnant!!!! I haven't even washed up this mornings pots and it's just gone 12! Oh Oh!

So anyway, I'm signing off now and gonna get my arse in gear, take care all x


----------



## MarsMaiden

mrsG - for being heavily pregnant, you sound like you're doing helluva lot to me!! Make sure you remember to rest a little as well!

my bump seems to feel really hard nearly all the time these days! Not sure if its BH or just where it's growing! Keep finding I get a numb bum too when I've been sitting at the desk for a while - guess it's all the extra weight pressing down on it!! ::)

Hope everyone is well? *hugs*


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt - I was in the hospital for well over a week.

Bed rest is miserable. I'm making the best of it and am finding things to keep me occupied but it's really hard. It's almost a month now that I was taken out of work. Of course home is better than the hospital and if I get tossed back in there like they predict will happen in a few weeks I'll really be miserable but the not leaving my room and the anxiety takes a toll. And I've got such a long way to go too. I am so glad that I have twins because I can't do this again! I know how everyone says that each pregnancy is different but the fact is I will have to get a cerclage next time around and so it's a very real possibility that I could be bed rested, hospitalized, whatever next time around. The good thing is they caught the situation in time.

Sorry for the rant. Hope everyone's having a good day!


----------



## Britt11

maxxiandniko said:


> Britt - I was in the hospital for well over a week.
> 
> Bed rest is miserable. I'm making the best of it and am finding things to keep me occupied but it's really hard. It's almost a month now that I was taken out of work. Of course home is better than the hospital and if I get tossed back in there like they predict will happen in a few weeks I'll really be miserable but the not leaving my room and the anxiety takes a toll. And I've got such a long way to go too. I am so glad that I have twins because I can't do this again! I know how everyone says that each pregnancy is different but the fact is I will have to get a cerclage next time around and so it's a very real possibility that I could be bed rested, hospitalized, whatever next time around. The good thing is they caught the situation in time.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Hope everyone's having a good day!

oh I am so sorry Maxxi. What condition do you have? sorry I missed that... I honestly cant imagine being on bed rest as I have ADD, my heart goes out to you... sending you huge :hugs:


----------



## ahbon

maxxi - sorry you are having a bad time but at least the twins are being monitored *hugs*

hiya to all, hope you all ok x


----------



## Mrs-G

Ooooo hi everyone, first day back at work today and I really enjoyed myself, omg!

Is everyone ok? maxi- chin up Hun, it'll all be worthwhile, make the most of the rest, once the twins arrive you'll be non stop!


----------



## DragonMummy

Max there's a few mummies in mine and Britts bump group who have had a cerclege and only one had been bed rested and that's only cos she has a heart condition. Hopefully should be fine. Love that you're looking to next time!


----------



## MarsMaiden

maxxi - so sorry hon, it must suck being stuck at home. Get yourself a little bedsit set up with DVDs, coffee maker and plenty of books! I hope that you don't have to go back into hospital anytime soon but it's all for a good cause, every week they can keep them in there will be so much better for them *huggles*

MrsG - glad you're enjoying work! Hang on, enjoying work...??? Are you mad woman??! 

Hope everyone else is well! I'm just glad it's Friday and looking forward to the weekend! Carpet shopping this weekend to get ready for after the building work is done at the end of the month when I'll finally be able to start getting the nursery ready! :D


----------



## cranberry987

maybe you could learn to knit? You can learn off youtube etc and then sit for hours dropping stitches and unpicking lines :) You get the hang of it after a while but to start with you need a lot of time.


----------



## MarsMaiden

ladies - hoping you can help ease my paranoia!!! (When does worrying ever end??!)

Since last night I have had what I can only describe as a tingling feeling all over 'down there' and I am getting kicks so low down that it feels like electric shocks. Had a gentle feel of my cervix (that brought back ttc memories!!) and it is high but really soft. Am just paranoid about incompetent cervix, especially after maxxis story - does anyone know what the symptoms are or what to look out for?


----------



## cranberry987

I dont know sorry, could you call your MW and ask?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mars - Don't worry too much about about incompetent cervix. When and what was your last cervical measurement? With twins your cervix will always shorten more and earlier than with one but it doesn't mean anything until it shortens to a particular length and my guess is no one's worried about you. I had a measurement at my 20 week anatomy scan that showed 3.6. At the time I was annoyed because the babies weren't cooperating and so I had to return in 2 weeks to rescan the hearts but in retrospect everything worked out as it should because at 22 weeks my cervical length had dropped to 2.8. I saw my ob at 23 weeks who put me on modified bed rest and went back to the specialist a few days later and the length at that time was 2 and I got taken out of work. I was sent to the hospital a few days after that and the length dropped further to 1.2 and I was contracting so I was admitted. My ob thinks that my cervix is too thin normally and so with the added weight of the twins in my uterus this was bound to happen even if I had only one baby. The only difference is that with one they expect that I would have had this happen at 30 weeks which is not a big deal instead of 23 weeks which is a huge deal. 

I ended up back at the hospital the other night for contractions but thankfully they let me go. I was contracting every 6 minutes but my cervix is stable and they did a fetal fibronectin test which was negative (supposedly tells them if I'm going to deliver within the week) so they let me go. My next appt is in about 2 weeks but something tells me I'll end up back at the hospital at some point before that. The nurses on the Labor and Delivery floor said that with twins I should get too know everyone really well. Thanks for all the well-wishing too everyone. I'm glad I'm the only one with any real drama!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Thanks Maxxi and cranberry - I have left a message with the midwife centre but no call back yet - Grrrr! Dont want to phone the emergency numbers as really dont think its anything serious but could just do with getting my mind put at ease!

Maxxi - thanks so much for replying hon. I dont think they have ever measured my cervical length unless they had a look at my 20 week scan and just didnt mention it but there's certainly nothing in my notes. I have checked with Dr Google and he seems to think that maybe the babies are just low and pressing on my nerves hence the tingling I'm feeling, seems to be common in later pregnancy so maybe I'm just feeling it early carrying two! Just hope theyre not too low!

You seem to be going through such a time of it but I'm glad that it sounds like you are getting really excellent care, that must be reassuring. Hopefully you can find something to keep you properly entertained while you're cooped up *hugs*


----------



## Britt11

MarsMaiden said:


> Thanks Maxxi and cranberry - I have left a message with the midwife centre but no call back yet - Grrrr! Dont want to phone the emergency numbers as really dont think its anything serious but could just do with getting my mind put at ease!
> 
> Maxxi - thanks so much for replying hon. I dont think they have ever measured my cervical length unless they had a look at my 20 week scan and just didnt mention it but there's certainly nothing in my notes. I have checked with Dr Google and he seems to think that maybe the babies are just low and pressing on my nerves hence the tingling I'm feeling, seems to be common in later pregnancy so maybe I'm just feeling it early carrying two! Just hope theyre not too low!
> 
> You seem to be going through such a time of it but I'm glad that it sounds like you are getting really excellent care, that must be reassuring. Hopefully you can find something to keep you properly entertained while you're cooped up *hugs*

yeah my hospital said its always best to come in 20 times for false alarms and they would rather I did than worry at home and miss something that was urgent. If you are having the tingly feelings than yes definitely go in. I wonder if your baby is breech and you are feeling little feeties. I had that when she was breech. either way go in
:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow Maxxi....sending you loads of :hugs:. And you too, Mars Maiden!

Gosh, seems like twin pregnancies have a lot of drama!


----------



## Mrs-G

Mars, I'm not sure if you're describing what I felt, I had really low kicks that I though baby was trying to come out feet first but not a tingling, just a kind of ooo ooo kinda feel that made me jump, really difficult to describe but I think it depends of her position. I still get them from time to time and they make me jump!

Well my 3 days at work are over, just tomorrow morning left. I am trying to cram in a full time job into 3 days! Doh but it makes it go sooo quick. 

Today I've decided I'm not counting how many weeks gone I am but how many weeks I have to go - 11 weeks today OMFG it is gonna go soooo quick! Just 20 days left at work (7 weeks)

Next week I will be 30 weeks - Mrs F you must be nearly there aren't you, how many weeks do you have left? 

How about everyone else, Maxi, I know you're a couple of weeks behind me but Britt your a couple ahead aren't you, it's getting very exciting, I can't even remember what we all went through with IVF it seems such a distant memory, the unbearable waiting, the injections, the strict routine, the apprehension, now all my thoughts are will buying baby stuff, organising work so I can finish on maternity leave, getting nursery done, whether I need to buy another car seat with an isofix base or am I going to cope with the one that matches my buggy which I have to strap in - just so many unimportant stresses going round my head!


----------



## DragonMummy

hey all, apologies for recent absence. Been on hols! glad everyone's cervixes are hanging in there!!! I've been getting lots of cervix pain - she's just very veeery head down. Here's my 33 week bump x

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/224309_10150572762720023_781605022_18342342_4161403_n.jpg


----------



## Mrs-G

Ooooo nice bump.

Ladies please do me a favour and check out my name poll in third tri, need as much help as possible

Thanks


----------



## DragonMummy

on my way! x


----------



## ahbon

Hiya ladies

Twin ladies - hope you are ok - I've also had and still get the funny kicking sensation when they kick down below - makes me jump everytime! Have the girls moving all over the place and kicking like mad for the last few weeks - love it but eeeeeeks it's wierd! Let's try and keep those babies in for as long as possible! xxx

DM - fab pic - we've still not taken any pics of mine :( 

*waves* to everyone

Went to aquanatal yesterday - thinking it was good for me and bubs........ came home with a twisted ankle haha the class was great but I half jumped in and it was shallower than I thought so landed on my left foot....... was ok til 5hrs later.... even hubby didn't go to the pub last night as he was worried I couldn't move around! all ok now - well 'ish' - plenty of arnica gel to rub on it helped :)

have a great w/e all x


----------



## Britt11

omg I cant believe you "jumped" into the pool Ahbon :haha: thats awesome, I went to the pool last week, and I could barely get in with the ladder....
Hope you are not sore anymore

great pics DM


----------



## Mrs-G

Er did I say I was enjoying work? Stupid me! I have had the crappest day today, I am a manager and if someone isn't doing their job properly it's my job to address it? You'd think so wouldn't you but I just manage to get a break out of world war 3! I've reduced my hours to 3 days/3.5 days a week, yet first week back I have done an additional 8 unpaid hours cos I had to deal with other peoples crap work yet I'm in the wrong if I try and address it. I can't win, I'm going to make zero effort next week and stick to my hours, if jobs don't get done I'm not going to care! Watch this space!

It's not fair on baby to get myself that upset though and she doesn't need to listen to tests shouting and swearing at me so I've got to do something! I wish I could find myself another job whilst I'm on maternity, I think I'm going to have to try.

Ahbon, you must look after yourself better, my local aquanatal is on a Friday when I'm at work, think I'm going to go swimming on a tuesday although oh is off with me this Tuesday.

Well I'm having a little snooze now after my stress this morning!


----------



## cranberry987

Aquanatal sounds lush. Might look into that myself later. I do aqua aerobics but just found out that I shouldn't be doing all the jumping oO. I had told one instructor but she just said I'd be fine with everything so didn't bother telling anyone else. Well I know now don't i

Hope everyone's feeling nice and summery

X


----------



## MrsF

:flower: hello ladies - just had a quick catch up before posting - ladies, i do hope you're all taking care of yourselves - a few posts made my heart skip x x x 

the ivf sure does seem a distant memory!!!! I sometimes can't quite believe where we all are now!!! Mrs-g i'm 34 weeks tomorrow! I've got 10 working days left as i brought my leave forward the other day - bubb's has dropped and although it's making breathing a bit easier and i can eat a little bit more, it's making my lower half uncomfy. I've been getting those fluttery feelings too, but for me, i think it's his hands punching out. i'm getting alot of feet at the top of my bump which is worrying as i thought he only had two!!!


DM - hope you had a good hol - where'd you go? x x

well, the cat came home yesterday, finally, after 12 days!!!! :happydance: it was so emotional!!! SHe's very skinny and very stressed, but no signs of being hit, or fighting, i think she just got lost. everything seems so much brighter now i can tell you! x x 

got my scan on weds to check placenta, so should know if we;re going c-section of natural....v nervous....

aquanatal does sound good - think i might have a look too


x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

Yay for cat coming home!!!

We went to Porthleven in cornwall which was GORGEOUS. Really lovely and relaxing.

So my SPD has taken a major turn for the worse. I have been in bed all day, violently sick from painkillers and last night when I got in from choir I had to crawl up the stairs to bed. Can i have a caesarian now please?


----------



## ahbon

for info - I found aquanatal to be the same as aquagym classes but not as much jumping up and down - more cyling and breaststroke arms really - was really good apart from the foot - which is now quite swollen but the limp has gone haha 

Hope everyone is ok - I agree ivf seems so long ago but I get really jealous when I know others are going to my clinic (abroad) - strange really!

right gotta go - am early to bed - 27wk scan tomorrow :)


----------



## DragonMummy

I'd go to aquanatal but i can't see my bikini line therefore I can only assume that I look like I am smuggling Diana Ross in my pants....


----------



## Mrs-G

DM you're funny, saying what we all think!!!!! I figured no one else would see either? Although I can feel slightly so still giving it a go! What's everyones thought on labour? I want to be as presentable as possible but my bump is already in the way and I've still got 11 weeks of growth left. 

Think I upset my midwife this morning, we did my birth plan and she asked if I was happy to have students at my birth. Now I know they've got to learn but this is probably the only time I will probably do this and I am excited and scared and I've been through so much to get here I just don't want more people than necessary being present, I'm gonna be stressed enough. My midwife tried for ages to talk me round, I think she should have respected my decision, these people that can just fall pregnant without effort can help with the students, I just feel that this is about me and I don't want to be made to feel anymore uncomfortable than I have to! Sorry rant over!

On a positive note I went to a baby show today and there was a nearly new sale and we picked up a graco Electra contour travel cot which is in perfect condition for £25 and a lottie ladybird rocker/ride on which again was perfect condition for £35, saved us over£120 so I'm very happy, travel cot is currently built in my lounge, don't know why cos we prob won't use it till baby's 6 months old, don't think oh can stomach trying to get it back in the box again!


----------



## DragonMummy

honestly? i couldnt have cared less. im glad my legs were shaved as i ended up in compression socks but otherwise i had half the staff of the hospital up there with maglites and i couldn't have given a rats arse what my bikini line was doing!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Morning ladies! Thanks all for your thoughts and comments, I do think that one of the babies has just been using me as a bit of a trampoline, I spent friday night with my feet up and a lot of saturday and it seems to have helped and the feelings have mostly eased off. The midwife never did call back!

mrsG - DH and I were chatting the other day about how all the pain and stress of ttc seems like such a distant memory now. None of it all matters anymore but I would be like you for the same reason, I have had quite enough invasion and fiddling and different people having a gander to get pregnant, the less the better when I am giving birth thank you very much! Sorry that work turned out to be tough for you at the weekend, your work to rule policy sounds like a good idea, you or bubs certainly dont need any more stress than necessary!

Ahbon - ouch, your ankle! Take care of that one! And good luck for the scan today, bet you cant wait to see them again!

DM - your bump is looking gorgeous! So glad that Cornwall treated you well but sorry to hear that your SPD has got bad *hugs*

MrsF - aww how lovely that your cat come home, you must have been so worried after such a long time *hugs*

AFM - had a lovely weekend chilling and then was at the boot sales yesterday where I got so many bargains!! I got a giant winnie the pooh and piglet with the tags still on for £7 and a beautiful rocking crib for £15! After last night though my favourite buy was a maternity pillow (brand new in packaging) for £7 - I always thought that I'd be just fine with normal pillows but being able to really lean into this one the full length of my body took all the weight off my shoulders and hips and nothing hurt at all, all night!! Amazeballs! Will be great for the sofa and feeding too once they're born! Oh and I got a baby bjorn sling for £3.50 - I do love a bargain!


----------



## DragonMummy

I am going to use the word "amazeballs" forever....


----------



## Mrs-G

Er mars I want boot sales like yours!!!!! Mine are all a bit crap, got some clothes but anything else isn't really worth having, maybe I need to perservere!

Today is my 2nd day off of the week, 1st without dh. I've laid in till now (1030ish) and that feels good. I'm thinking of going to town, got to buy my sister a birthday present and also might get my hair done. 

I am really undecided as to what to do with my car seat. I've bought a silvercross venturer S that goes with my buggy but you can not fit it to a base, it does however fit the buggy. I thought that I'd be ok strapping it in to the car, I was a nanny 20 years a go and the one we had then strapped in so I don't really get the issue but EVERYONE I have spoken to says I will need one that clicks onto a base. My dilemma is, do I cancel my car seat I've bought (was £115 but with oh discount we end up paying about £68) and buy one that goes in oh cars (isofix) and on buggy, total cost £200 ish but then I need another base at £70ish for my car which isn't isofix or need to use seat belt anyway! Or do I just scrap the idea of one that fits my buggy as baby can only be in it for 2 hours max and I bought my buggy cos I love the seat unit and buy a cheaper seat with two bases that will cost around £150ish or do I buy 1 infant carrier seat and 1 seat thats suitable from birth to 4 years ish that oh can keep in his car permanently, then do I jeep silvercross or buy a cheaper seat and base for mine? Aaaagggghhh so many bloody decisions to make! 

DM, I think you're the only one with previous experience, what do you think?


----------



## DragonMummy

thats rubbish that you NEED one. we had a base with our last one and it always felt MUCH more secure when we strapped it straight in. We're not bothering this time.


----------



## MarsMaiden

haha i love amazeballs! Awesomesauce is another one I overuse a lot!

MrsG - I had never even considered a car seat with a base, I wanted seats that I could carry easily and could be fitted into anyone's car so that I would always have maximum flexibility. I had no idea about one system being better than the other to be honest! Our boot sales are not always that good but it was great yesterday, I spent so much but saved hundreds and hundreds of pounds I'm sure! Wasnt always sure about picking up second hand stuff but I figure if its clean and you can give it a good wash anyway, its no different to hand me downs from family and with two coming along, I can't afford to be proud!


----------



## cranberry987

Glad kitty has come back, scary time. Bet she thought she was having a right laugh for a while then realised she was a bit lost. Home now tho for lots of cuddles :)

Hope youre all well, our carboot sales are rubbish too. Not been to that many rly, going to go to the NCT sale in June/July so hoping to find lotsa swag there

x


----------



## DragonMummy

I've gone for a mamas and papas cybex aton (in flora :D) as it's really lightweight - only 3.5kg, so I should be able to lug it round! But as I say, not bothered with a base. I just don't see how they make it any safer.


----------



## MrsF

thanks ladies :) sure is good to have her home x x x

Mrs-g - i am gobsmacked that your midwife didn't respect your decision in the first place!!! As soon as you said no, that should have been it!!! I feel exactly the same - go look at someone else's!!! I've had every tom, dick and harry scrutinse my bits for 5 years thanks!!! Knowing my luck, it'd be student i taught - that happened to me when i went for a bikin wax a few weeks ago - it wasn't until we were half way though that it clicked :blush: so very embarrassing!!!

Speaking of which - my thoughts on that issue - i'm waxing and trimming before defo - more because of if they need to stitch up, and it always makes me feel a bit "cleaner" iykwim. 

we're going to a carboot soon, really looking forward to looking for baby-bargains :) 

DM - sorry your spd has gotton worse hun, that sounds rubbish - does it get worse with certain things (like damp weather etc)? x x 

car seats with base - is that the square thingy that always stays in the car then you attach / detach the seat? we haven't got that - just a maxicosi seat that you strap in yourself. 

9 days left and then i can nest til my hearts content :) x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

re students, i have put only if things are going well and they are fully supervised. my last birth was a total fuck up and this time round hasn't gone much better so I think I would rather not anyway....


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies :flower:
MrsG-we have a car seat with 2 adapters for both cars, it must be different over here I really dont think you can buy an infant car seat in Canada without the base :shrug: anywho, they are expensive little buggers considering the baby is in it for 6 months only (300$)

MrsF- so happy kitty came home!! :happydance::happydance: poor monkey, they are so resilient arent they. Lots of cuddles and food now :hugs: glad you have such a great outlook on everything

DM- sorry about the SPD, cant imagine how painful that is

yes TTC'ng was so hard on all of us, it does make me appreciate my baby so much more though I think. I was one of the lucky ones that got a sneaky bfp right before IVF was suppose to start so I feel very blessed.

as for having students in the room, I agree its a no for me- sorry there are like how many deliveries in one day in a hospital, they dont need to be at all of them. It is a private thing in my opinion, I mean yes its natural but you are still spread out with your hoo haa for everyone to see, so no only people that need to be there! I cant believe that midwife was pushing the issue, I wouldnt have been that polite to her.

Cranberry- yeah you are over 8 weeks, I felt really good with that milestone...next one 12 weeks!!

anyway, should run, enjoy holidays for those who are on them and as for me- well I dont start mat leave until the day after I am due :wacko:


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsG - I hate to say it but this is not and has not been exciting for me. If everything stays quiet it'll probably get a little more exciting sometime next month but by then you'll all be having your babies! But so will I since I'm hoping to make it to June and at this point can't see me making it to July. But who knows. We haven't bought a thing for the babies yet. You'd never know any were coming. No baby shower either. It's all too scary at the moment. At around 30 weeks we're going to order some stuff off the internet. Instead of a shower we'll have a welcome baby party if all goes well. By the way I like Ellie for a name but it seems to be the least popular on your survey!

MrsF - glad to hear about your cat! Those cats have such good survival instincts. My dogs would be at the first doorstep they came across.

Dragon - sorry about the SPD. I know how painful it is. But your pictures are great. Pregnancy suits you.

Mars - One of my twins is close to my cervix and I saw his handing punching at it one time on the ultrasound. I'm sure they measured your cervix at 20 weeks. They'd be remiss not to. They're probably not concerned because the number is probably good.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Mrs-G

Thanks for your comments everyone!

I am having a shit day and I'm really sorry that my last few posts have been me moaning about everything.

I'm feeling really run down at the minute, I've done nothing all day yet I feel sick, tired, I have the dreaded 'P' work which isn't at all amusing and if that wasn't enough, just as I was getting ready to go out I had a pink discharge on my pad!!!! That scared the shit out of me, so I calleds midwife whose phone was turned off, called Dr's who booked me in for 5 past 4, went to Dr's and sat in waiting room for 40 minutes boiling up and feeling sick, eventually she saw me and I'd forgotten my notes! Then she rang through to the hospital to see if they recommended an internal (guess my lady garden issues are over now!) they said to take a swab which she did and at the same time felt as though she was having a real good ferret around my insides! Anyway she says there was no sign of blood (phew) but I do have a lot of discharge so she thinks I now have thrush. So much for my uncomplicated pregnancy, I really hope things don't get any worse, I am really feeling low at the minute.

OH home from work soon and he is off tomorrow so hopefully that will make me feel a little better! Bye for now, and sorry for my constant moaning!


----------



## cranberry987

i had a student in with me at my last appt at the hospital - was my 8w scan and firs OB appt. I had a Dietician appt after all that and they asked if a student could come in. a) they asked with her right there and b) I didnt rly mind tbh.

In the appt, I cant remember what was said before, but at one point she wrinkled her nose and said 'well you are only 8 weeks' as in youll probably MC soon anyway.... wasnt happy about that. I had seen the HB and read that the chances of MC went down to pretty much the same as at 12 when you saw the HB, its jsut that most dont see the HB at 8w as they dont get scanned til 12w (that sentence doesnt make sense I know :p).

I think I'll refuse students in the future as like you I feel that Ive trained enough rly, had enough poking and prodding and she quite upset me, killed my buzz. Bit hard tho if they ask while theyre standing there, might tell em to put it on my notes for the future, doubt theyd check tho rly.


----------



## MarsMaiden

maxxi - I'm so sorry that you're feeling so nervous and maybe not being able to enjoy your pregnancy as much as you'd like. I really hope that things settle down for you soon and that you can really look forward to the twins arrival in a couple of months time. *huggles*

Britt - you're starting maternity leave when??? blimey, I am impressed! With annual leave, I'll be finishing work at 32 weeks so only 9 weeks left to go for me, not that I'm counting! (and not that I've been much use this last 5 months anyway!  )

MrsG - sorry you had a bit of a scare hon but glad that it doesnt look like anything to worry about. Trying to get hold of medical care in this country is such a nightmare! It's no wonder we all end on the doorstep of the hopsital!

cranberry - that student sounds like a nightmare and definitely reinforces my decision that I don't want one! With any luck, having twins means that there will be so many others there, the poky rooms wont leave room for a student anyway! And I'm sure in the future that you could say no in front of them, I know it would be hard but I'm certain they wouldnt take it personally.

Spent the evening last night going through the baby clothes I've bought or been given so far just to assess what's left that I need to buy. Was so lovely, I kept just grabbing stuff and generally squeeing a lot while smooshing it in some way, babies stuff is toooo cute!


----------



## MarsMaiden

hellooooooo???? *watches tumbleweed*

Just posting cos it's V day for me - 24 weeks at last!! Whoooo - go twingles!! :p

Hope all you lovely ladies are fine and dandy!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies!

YAY for being almost 34 weeks, Britt. That's fantastic. Gosh, how time flies!! And I'm with you on the "no students allowed"!!!!

I agree with the others, DM. Your pictures are beautiful. And so sorry about the SPD :hugs:

Don't worry Maxxi....there's lots of time for shopping, and the welcome home party sounds fab. I'm sure you'll make it to June :hugs:

YAY for starting your leave, Mrs F!!!

Happy V day, Mars Maiden!!!

:hi: ahbon, cranberry, Mrs G and everyone.

I'm having a stitch put in on Friday. My doctor wants to be safer than sorry. Kinda nervous about it :wacko:. My Mom had it with me and my brother, and has been trying to assure me. Pray it all goes well.

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## Mrs-G

Congrats of V Day Mars, its a good feeling isn't it!

Congrats of 12 weeks Isi, bet your happy your there, Good luck with your stitch, the things we do hey!

I'm feeling a little more positive today, think it must be that Wednesday feeling, last Wednesday I posted how much I'd enjoyed my first day back then it was downhill from there! 

Bought a few more bits yesterday and also cleared the crap out of the nursery so now it is all baby stuff - oooppps it's full of bags of stuff, I'm soooooo excited about my nursery furniture coming on Tuesday.


----------



## MrsF

:happydance: happy v day mars, and happy 12 weeks isi :) hello to everyone else!

am so excited!! Had scan today to check on placenta and it's moved far enough away form OS to go for a "natural" delivery. He's still growing off the scale, so they're testing me for diabetes next week. Then they got the diary out and asked me when i want my induction.........:wacko:???? first i'd heard of it!!!! Apparently, the like to induce IVF babies and not let them go over 40 weeks! Has anyone else heard of this? they said it was something to do with the placenta being weaker than a regular pregnancy - but clearly my placenta is a thriving lifeline for bubbs as he's so bleeding big! 

so, they're inducing me at 39 weeks = in 33 days!!!! :happydance: just over 4 weeks!!!!! eeek!!!!! tbh, with all the probs i've had, i'm more than happy to get him out and am relieved we now have a definitive finish line. tehe, it also means i can get my bikini wax in and shave my legs!!! i have a feeling that if i test positive for diabetes, they may even bring the induction forward by another week.

i've heard lots of horror stories bout inductions, but i'm quite positive about it - i have no previous experience, so nothing to compare it to, and i will be accessing all pain relief options from the start! am starting my perineum massage this week to help prepare too

YAY!!!! x x x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

Yay for V day, Mars!!! :happydance:

Isi there's a couple of women in my bump group with stitches - Sherri81, MrsWez and StarryNight. Might be worth speaking to one of them if you're worried at all. Theyre all lovely! 

MrsF - omg induction!!!! That's not far away at all.....

got a letter from the hospital today, consultant appointment at 11am on friday. it ominously says on the letter that i may not see a consultant but a member of their team. so am gonna ring up tomorrow and explain to them that i will NOT be happy about seeing a junior and I want to see a CONSULTANT. 

Also (and I am ashamed to admit) i am going to be pulling on prev depression and anxiety as leverage for an earlier csec. i CANNOT make it to 39 weeks, i will die. So I am going to suggest that since H was born at 38 weeks and now I have had the dangers of a natural labour/rupturing illustrated to me so vividly i am panicking that i am goin to go into labour early and rupture (not exactly untrue, let me tell you) and will suggest that this is worsening previous depression etc. Hoping that and the spd will help, plus she is a chunker and measuring over.... Am just in sooo much pain all the time, and I hate complaining as she is SUCH a blessing, but ENOUGH now! 

Ho hum, 34 weeks tomorrow. So 5 weeks maximum. 

I like 21st June as a birthday. Summer Solstice. What do you reckon? I will be 38 + 5.


----------



## Britt11

oh summer solstice sounds lovely :hugs: I am the opposite, I want bubs to stay in until my due date because my mat leave doesnt start until 1 maybe 2 days after now :haha:
DM- arent you getting a c-section? do they still induce for that? or are you able to try naturally?

Happy VDay Mars!! :happydance: time is flying now

Happy 12 weeks Isi:thumbup::happydance: yeah twinnies are soon to be out of first tri and the jitters are over. Nothing wrong with having a stitch, yes better safe than sorry. I am so flippin pleased for you :hugs:

MrsG- glad you are feeling better today :hugs: yes we want some final touches in our nursery as well

MrsF- omg you are only a few days ahead of DM and I....I cant believe how close you are. How many cm's are you measuring? how big is bubs? yeah sounds like your placenta is working just fine to me 

Maxxi- keep resting hon. thinking of you, keep those twinnies safe and healthy

hello to anyone else I missed. Kitten is moving like crazy omg little monkey!


----------



## Mrs-G

Britt, why is your maternity so late? I'm stopping at 36 weeks and am currently
On 3 days a week and I'm so thankful for it, I just have 20 days left at work, I've no idea how your coping you're an absolute star!

Maxi, hope you're ok and behaving yourself!

Mrs f/DM it's getting very close now, I'm getting fed up/excited and you're weeks ahead! 30 weeks tomorrow or should I say 10 weeks to go, I am still thinking she's coming at 37 weeks, not sure why?

Britt, you say kitten is a little wriggler? My one has a couple of wriggly days then nothing, it's 8am here and so far she's given me a couple of kicks to say morning I'm ok, but then fast asleep! She's def a evening girl, last night whilst I was snuggled with my bump to oh back he could feel her moving! I hope she sleeps through like thus when she's born!


----------



## MarsMaiden

maxxi - hope you're doing well hon with no more trips to the hospital and that you have found a way to keep the boredom at bay! *hugs*

isi - congrats on 12 weeks yay!! The stitch must be worrying but I'm sure once its done you'll be relieved and it will be great knowing you're doing something positive for your twinnies. *hugs*

mrsG - you'll have to post some nursery pics when you're done! Mine is an empty shell at the mo, stripped the wallpaper last night! Cannot wait to get started on it!

MrsF - wow, how weird must it feel having an induction date!!

DM - a summer solstice birthday sounds perfect, I love the idea of being able to choose! I am fully expecting my twins to arrive at 37+6 which will be my birthday (Aug 23). I was also born at two minutes to midnight so would be interesting if my twins did the same and ended up with different birthdays!!

Britt - I think it's lovely that kitten is such a wriggler! Have you definitely decided against Piper as a name now?

I can't believe how close you all are now to giving birth!! We'll be having all your birth announcements in the next 5 or 6 weeks, so exciting!!

I've had a couple of days of feeling really dog tired again by the end of the working day, hoping it's just maybe a one off or a touch of anaemia or something that can be sorted as I have wayyyyy too much to do right now to sleep!!!

*hugs everyone*


----------



## DragonMummy

I was right about Harrys birthday. He was due Oct 3rd and I said all along he'll be born Sept 19th so we'd all have matching birthdays and we do! 14/04, 16/06 and 19/09. Was rather hoping to go into labour on Sun morning so she could be 15/05, Haha! 38 weeks will be 16/06 but M would rather not sacrifice his birthday!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

You must be so excited to have a date, Mrs F!!! That's fantastic. I didn't know IVF babies had weaker placentas than normal babies. Hmmm....I guess you learn these things everyday.

Good luck with decorating the nursery, Mrs G! Please put up pictures :flower:

Thanks DM. I'll PM them. I'm a bit nervous for tomorrow and wondering for how long I'll be sore and all that :wacko:. As for the birthdates, I don't blame your DH for not wanting to sacrifice his birthday. I know I wouldn't :haha:. Someone said to me how wonderful it would be if the twins came on our anniversary (22nd Nov). I was like.....errr....no thanks :)

Awww that must be the best feeling to feel your baby so active, Britt. I can't wait to get to that stage. Wow....you must be really strong to stay at work till only 2 days before!!!!!

Hope the twinnies are doing great, Mars Maiden!!!!

Maxxi....hope you're well and all is perfect with your babies.

I'm going for a private scan this morning. I just need to see the babies. I was meant to go earlier than now, but my colleague gave me false information about a meeting (told me its starting at 10am this morning, when its actually starting at 11am :growlmad:), so I rushed straight to work and have to wait another hour for this meeting.....before being able to break away for my scan. I'll post a picture later :flower:


----------



## Britt11

ohh cant wait to to see your scan pics Isi!! :thumbup: do you get one through your clinic as well for Nuchal testing? it should be right around this time.

thanks, I actually start mat leave 2 days AFTER my due date, ha ha...but I can take vacation before hand if needed

Happy 34 weeks DM!! :happydance:


----------



## maxxiandniko

I'm ok as far as I know. I'll be going to see the high risk specialists next week so I'll know more then. I can't lie - I'm miserable. I made it to 28 weeks today so that's something. Sorry to be such a downer.

Isi - don't they put you out for the cerclage? Or do you mean feeling pain after?


----------



## DragonMummy

Happy 34 weeks Britt! Spoke to mw today and she seems to think I would be fine for a 38 week csec. I could be holding her in 4 weeks!


----------



## Britt11

sorry missed some posts
MrsG- cute about your little nighttime wiggler and DH feeling it. Mine goes crazy at bedtime too, mind you she is going nutso as we speak, she sure is an active little girl.

Mars- actually looks like we have decided on Piper as our baby's name but we will make the final decision when she is born. Her name as it stands is 
Piper Sienna Marie
I guess I just had major freakout on the name, just worried it was too out there but I have come around, we really like it best. Most people like it and only a few dont (namely my parents lol :haha:)
do you have names?

DM- seriously in 4 weeks, wowzers thats so soon!!!!! we could have babies weeks apart, because my mom was late with us....gosh I hope I dont go to 41 weeks but would like to make it to 40 if I can

oh and why am I working so late someone asked....my job is very much commission based, and I have a ton coming in, if I leave early it goes to the rep covering me who did f#ck all for it, I am basically holding out for commission worth an average years salary- so worth it

:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

No early baby for you then!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Britt! We had our nuchal scan last week. Everything measured well. But we had such a horrid technician that my DH and I forgot to get pictures :dohh:. And girrrrrrl, you need to sit put for that commission! I'm sure even Piper will cooperate (and that's such a beautiful name).

Sorry you're feeling blue, Maxxi :hugs:. But happy 28 weeks!! That's a major milestone!! I'm sure the babies will cook for longer. Oh, and I'm definitely being put out for the stitch....I can't imagine not (ouch!). I'm just worried about the post-op pain :wacko:

4 weeks sounds super, DM :thumbup:

Had the scan this evening. Babies were great.....still the same pattern....Baby A chilling and waving his/her hands a bit......Baby B jumping everywhere. It was heavenly. Baby A is measuring at 13 weeks, and Baby B at 12 weeks 3 days....so my question is, am I 13 weeks or am I 12 weeks 3 days . What do you ladies think? Baby A's heartbeat was 154/minute....while Baby B was 158 (hyperactive sweetie!). I couldn't wait for the pictures as I had to dash back to work, so will send someone to get them tomorrow, and will share them as soon as I can.


----------



## cranberry987

Id check about the IVF needing induction thing tbh, if you want it then fair enough go for it. But I was told Id need induction for another reason, 5 mins with Dr Google shows its nonsense.


----------



## Britt11

ohh I would go with 13 weeks then Isi, what does your doc say?
how awesome you got to see babes again, cant wait to see the pics
I think the 12 week u/s's are the best you get to see the whole baby and they look like little babies now :hugs:
congrats on the good NT scan


----------



## ahbon

hiya ladies - sorry been absent ish 

been ill this last week - puking either in the night or day time due to acid - was already on tablets for this but now GP has increased the dose so hopefully I'll keep food down today.

Going to aquanatal again today but not jumping (sliding in off side) in today - going to walk down the steps - haven't done that in years!

Hope you are all well - can't believe how far we've all come so far!

DM and Britt - wow not long at all now! fingers crossed they stay in until you want! x

Mars and Maxx - my twin buds - hope you are both well and those bubs are staying put and growing more - am getting really scared at how big i'm going to get - already got a support belt from the physio to help when walking around a lot (mainly when out shopping or dog walking at my parents). Have you had the wierd stomach shapes yet? My two were in a T shape at monday's scan yet my stomach keeps going up on the right hand side in a tent like shape when someone is there! Very wierd but nice too :)

Isi - congrats on twins - sorry don't think I realised before :) re dates - the hospital seem to make their own up based on sizes etc where as I know exactly when my IVF was done.... as long as my girls are roughly on size or at least the same growth lines as they've been all along is the main thing :)

cranberry - your dates are coming along nicely eh!

Mrs G and Mrs F - hope you both ok :)

hope I've mentioned everyone - if not it's baby brain and blonde day!

sorry for short posting - just so much to do - why do all clients want to come at the same time? xxx


----------



## MarsMaiden

isi - sounds like you had a lovely scan! Its so nice getting to see the bubs and as Britt says, the 12 week where they first look like proper babies was my favourite too!

Maxxi- awww hon, I wish there was more I could do than give you a virtual hug, I can't imagine how rubbish it must be to be on bed rest. At least you know now that you've reached a really good stage but lets hope that they stay put a good while longer yet.

DM - 4 weeks - how exciting!! When might you be able to pin down a date?

Britt - I can deffo understand why you're hanging on at work in that case! I hope kitten doesnt thwart your plans! (you'll have to promise her a percentage commission if she does as she's told!  ) I'm so glad youre sticking with Piper as a name, I really do love it! Emily Grace and Harry James are top of our list at the moment!

Ahbon - fingers crossed the bigger dosage of medication does the trick for you. I really can't handle being sick so am so glad that I've been lucky so far this pregnancy *tough wood*. I am just now getting to that stage where I am starting to feel bigger, things are starting to feel stretched! I do see some pics of twin mums at later stages that make me go  and wonder how on earth I'll cope but just taking each day and week as it comes! If I can make it through to 32 weeks relatively comfortably so that I can get through work, I'll be happy I think! Do you know when you plan to finish work yet?


----------



## MarsMaiden

ahbon - meant to say too that yes, my two are deffo throwing some weird shapes in there! More so the boy, assuming he is still over on my left. Quite often everything seems to move over to that side and goes really hard, I imagine him in there doing cat stretches or yoga or something!


----------



## DragonMummy

All booked in, 27 June. Proper update later, need sleep! X


----------



## ahbon

phew safely back from aquanatal this week hahahaha am shattered though and typical I have three clients to see this afternoon when all I wanna do is have 40 winks!

Mars - I am self employed (pocket money really) as didn't wanna take a job then need all the time off for IVF etc. I am a diet consultant (after loosing a lot of weight myself on a certain diet) - although if you see me now at my size you'd laugh that I can advice anyone on diet matters! 

Oooo DM - hope all is ok and all is good that you have a date! 

right off to dry my hair and make myself presentable :) x


----------



## MrsF

:flower: ladies x x x 

DM - you really don't have to feel ashamed cherub of getting things moving a bit quicker - you're in pain and know your limits. So pleased to see you got a booking :) congrats x x x 

Britt - Head = 34cms, and tummy = also 34 cms and very very bloody long by the looks of it! I had a dream the other night he was born with a full facial beard and already gone through puberty..... x x x

Mrs-g - these last few weeks have flown by - not sure if it's cos i'm busy at work getting ready for leaving, or if you do just have a quick period x x x

MM -did you get tested for anaemea (sp?!!) hope you're tiredness is not bein too much of a prob x x x 

Isi - i'd never heard of placenta being weaker with an ivf either!! i'm sure we;d all have been told this sooner if it was the case - clearly mine is working more than fine as he's getting good supplies of everythin!!!! pleased your twinnies are diong well cherub ) x x x 

maxxi - :hugs: sorry you're feeling so poop hun, and don't apologise for being miserable, being pregnant is bloody hard work! x x x 

Cranberry - i didn't think it sounded right, but tbh, i'm really chuffed i have a definite date, i'm really struggling to function! hope you're well hun x x x 

Ahbon - ooo, sounds yuck - hope the doc is managing to fix you, being sick is bad enough x x x

AFM: 5 working days left, and 31 days til herbert arrives :) :) 

have a good weekend ladies, speak soon x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

DM fantastic news, day before I stop work!!!! I'll be thinking of you!

My nursery is starting to take shape, border up, curtains up, lampshade up!!!! ooooo

Off to baby show at NEC tomorrow, got free tickets at www.babyshowtickets.com and entered BS100, hopefull credit card will be safe, we do NOT need to but anymore stuff!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Back in the hospital for preterm labor round 2. I went in for right flank pain and they found that my cervix shortened to .6 and I was contracting. I went back on the magnesium sulfate. Almost got toxic on the magnesium too. My fFN was positive and they gave me another round of steroid injections in case they come shortly. I'm not dilated thankfully. They stopped the drip as the contractions stopped (and I was practically toxic) and I've been transferredout of labor and delivery. No clue how long I'll be here and not sure when they'll check my cervical length again. They never seem to tell you. It's day by day thing. My goal is to get to 32 weeks. They weighed the babies. Twin A is 2.9 which is the right on target and twin b is a whopping 3.9. I'm thinking he's responsible for some of the problem here. Anyway I'm miserable and wish time would fly.

Hi to everyone and I'm glad to hear that you've all got good news and no drama!


----------



## DragonMummy

crikey, glad youre ok, Max. And twin b - what a chunker! Is reassuring when you know theyre a good size isn't it? x


Mrs-G - not convinced that we'll make it that far TBH. That takes me to 39+4 and I went into labour naturally with Harry at 38 weeks, plus I keep having random contractions (although nothing regular). Reckon we have another 3 weeks.


----------



## ahbon

maxxiandniko - oh my so sorry you're having round 2 but at least in the right place if it continues and they are good weights (especially old chunkster there!). Cross those legs and stay positive!

Hiya and hugs to all!

Had a good day yesterday - had our tour of the labour ward - hubby mentioned afterwards how I'd become all flushed in there, no sh*te sherlock I nearly passed out in worry at one point when one lady just started to moan....... but then they took us twin ladies to the neonatal which was lovely so felt a bit better! Is it too late to change my mind about giving birth????????????????!?!!!!!!!!!! After that we went for lunch and then on to the Twins and Multiple Birth Association talk - was good to hear from other twin mums that it's doable even if the first few months are hard re feeding and sleeping really but as long as the kids are ok and have clean bums..... that's all that counts! :) Right got a client coming today, don't normally see them on a sunday...... :(

Went to a car boot this am with hubby - been buying a lot of baby stuff off ebay and thought we'd check this out....... yuk was like everyones rubbish! Made up for it by getting a bouncer chair off ebay for a £1 when I got back! Would love to buy brand new but can't afford it with 2 and after all the IVF etc.


----------



## Britt11

Maxxi- so sorry to hear you are back in the hospital :( I really hope things get better for you and sorry you are having such a rough pregnancy :hugs:
Twins sound like they are doing well though, and yes twin B is a little chunker, love it!! :winkwink:

Ahbon and the rest of you twin mommies, do they let you try to deliver naturally or do they automatically do a C-section? I dont know if I could imagine naturally delivering 2 babies, but I know its done
glad things are going well Ahbon

DM- yeah I kind of thought that was late to book you too, I could see you going earlier as well. Question for you, I have an achy, crampy crotch for the last few days, do you? I especially feel it after I have been sitting for awhile....wonder if that means things are getting ready down there

we have a long weekend here right now....ahhh so lovely


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah I have that too. Apparently means their head is nice and engaged, although apparently they sort of bob in and out at this stage which is why some days it's worse than others.

Been having period cramps on and off for last 2 days, ranging from the odd slightly sore BH to the feeling you get literally JUST before you come on. Nothing regular so not calling the MW - really don't want to end up admitted again.


----------



## Mrs-G

Oooooo DM and Britt you're getting close!

Maxi you're having a tough time. I'm sorry hun i'm sure it'll be worth it. X

Baby show was good, saw my nursery furniture in the flesh though and it's not what I thought, I hope it looks ok in my nursery!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh no, what's wrong with it?


----------



## ahbon

Britt - in our hospital in the UK we can choose vaginal ONLY if twin 1 (the lower one) is head down. If they are in any other position then it's c-section no matter what. My consultant has said that we can have an elective if we want one anyway due to my history...... still don't get what history they are on about? my age? my ivf? my immune stuff? my m/c? but hey ho we'll decide later on nearer the date. 

The main advice by the Twin and Multiple Birth Association (Tamba) seems to be that twins be delivered between 37-38wks. Most hospitals in the UK seem to say 38wks. Thus why only 10wks max left for me now! EEKS!

Can't believe how near you and DM are already - seems only recently we all joined the thread after getting our positives!


----------



## DragonMummy

god i knw! cant believe that bfp was october.... still doesnt seem real!


----------



## Mrs-G

DragonMummy said:


> oh no, what's wrong with it?

It says it was beech and its actually pine, not quite what I was expecting. It is also not as good quality as I was expecting (but may be because my eyes were drifting to the more expensive sets). It is also much smaller but I think that's a god send as I was worried how it was all going to fit in!!!! I;m sure it will be ok when its in!:wacko:


----------



## Mrs-G

ahbon said:


> Britt - in our hospital in the UK we can choose vaginal ONLY if twin 1 (the lower one) is head down. If they are in any other position then it's c-section no matter what. My consultant has said that we can have an elective if we want one anyway due to my history...... still don't get what history they are on about? my age? my ivf? my immune stuff? my m/c? but hey ho we'll decide later on nearer the date.
> 
> The main advice by the Twin and Multiple Birth Association (Tamba) seems to be that twins be delivered between 37-38wks. Most hospitals in the UK seem to say 38wks. Thus why only 10wks max left for me now! EEKS!
> 
> Can't believe how near you and DM are already - seems only recently we all joined the thread after getting our positives!

We'll be having babies together ( Well you will, I'll just stick to the one!)


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah will look better once it's all up. Mine is beech and white and when it arrived it looked really naff but when we put it up and dressed it all it looked beautiful....


----------



## Britt11

interesting info on the twins Ahbon. I cant imagine going to 38 weeks with twins, oh your poor back. Seriously I was just trying to do some light housework and a couple of errands today and I was walking at a snails pace and my lower back is soooo sore!! seriously its throbbing and aching. DM are you feeling that?

hope your cramps subside :hugs:

hows MrsF, havent seen her for a few days


----------



## MarsMaiden

DM - woohoo for having a date! At least you know that even if Sophie comes earlier that you have a deadline you wont go past. Hope this last few weeks arent too uncomfortable for you.

Ahbon - ah that's good that you have flexibility in your work, presumably you can just choose to stop when you're ready then so can see how you go later on? I'm really nervous about committing to 32 weeks when I hear of so many twin mums flaking out by 30! The tour of the labour ward sounds interesting, not sure if ignorance is bliss on that one though!! Do you have to request it or is it something they offer automatically? Sorry you didnt have more luck at the car boots, seems we are really blessed down here!

MrsF - tiredness hasn't been too bad the last couple of days. I do wonder now that the babies are growing so much if it could be anaemia but have an appointment with the mw tomorrow so hopefully she'll do some bloods to check. In a way, I hope it is as at least I can do something about that! Wow, can't believe you only have such a short time to go!! So exciting!!

MrsG -it must be lovely to be getting your nursery together and I'm sure the furniture will look beautiful once it's in your setting and dressed the way you want it. I spent all weekend starting to get ours ready, the walls are painted and the glosswork is done, just need to finish painting all the furniture!

Maxxi - awww hon, those twinnies really are giving yiou grief aren't they! Wow, twin 2 is a real chunker, presumably they're not in any distress though? Fingers crossed you can make it another 4 weeks *hugs*

Britt - Down here they will do a cs if twin 1 is anything other than head down as ahbon said. I am not sure they will let me do a elective cs though if it is head down, i think they then push you to a natural delivery. I've heard that twin mums measure about 6 weeks ahead on average so we are carrying the equivalent of full term by 34 weeks! It's sure gonna be interesting! Hope you're doing OK, sounds like your body is deffo gearing up for the big day.... :D *hugs*

Hope everyone else is well and had a good weekend! I've got the builders starting today putting in the new floor in what will be our bedroom (we're currently sleeping in the dining room!), so excited that it is all coming together!


----------



## Mrs-G

Evening, I have read all posts but I'm shit at remembering to reply to them all. 

I can't imagine what it must be like to be carrying twins, it is hard enough with one!!!

I'm getting really excited lately, 9 weeks, 3 days till DD. She is giving me some back ache ALL the time and the constant weeing is doing my head in, but I love the fact that I have a baby growing inside me.

How long has Mrs F been away, she's not giving birth is she???????

Mars, Can't believe your having building work done, I'd be mega stressed.

How much clothing have you all bought? I've got hundreds of 0-3 months but only a handful of newborn...... will this be ok?


----------



## cranberry987

Any idea how big baby is going to be? If shes a big un then theres not much point getting newborn stuff - only works up to 10lbs. Even if you find you need it, you can always get a couple of packs of babygrows from the supermarket or something. SHe'll not be in them long I reckon, 0-3 will last longer.


----------



## Mrs-G

There is NO way I'm having a big baby LOL!!!!!!!!

I'm having a little 6 lb'er!!!!! I don't know, how do you tell??? I was measuring a couple of days ahead at last midwife appoint but my bump is small (I think).

There are no more scans due for me so I guess I'll have to wait and see!


----------



## cranberry987

I dunno rly, dont they scan you to find out how big baby is then extrapolate the growth. Then they know if youre gonna have a big baby so they can start scaring you into having an induction!


----------



## Mrs-G

No more scans for me.......just guess work and wishful thinking!

I only get 3 scans, 7 weeks, 12 weeks and 20 weeks.


----------



## DragonMummy

i don't think bump size has anything to do with baby size. i had a HUMUNGOUS bump with H and he was 6lbs 6oz, whereas I am measuring under now (33cm at my 34week appt) and apparently Sophie is a chunk. :shrug:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Morning all! 

MrsG - I am just glad for the minute that someone else is doing the work! It's not a huge job to be fair, I live in a 200 year old cottage and one of the bedroom floors was sagging badly so we're having to put in new joists and a new floor and then some plastering and we'll be there! Hopefully they'll be out by the end of the week and we'll have the bank holiday to get on with the decorating!

I've bought just a few tiny baby sleepsuits and vests and then a few newborn. (When I say few I mean about 12 so I have a couple of days worth for each baby!) but have bought some of these second hand or in bundles where I can, lots have also come as hand me downs. I'm trying to stick to 0-3 or even 3-6 for outfitty types of clothes as reckon they'll just be in babygros before then if not longer!

My friend made me giggle the other day when I was having a bit of a moan about being tired when she said - 'You're growing 2 humans - that's hard work!!' I guess she's right and it really brings home the miracle going on inside our bodies. <3

Off to see the midwife today, has been a while since I've had any 'baby' appointments so quite looking forward to it! Hoping to hear the heartbeats too as havent heard those for a while either :D


----------



## Mrs-G

My nursery furniture is here and is currently being built by two strapping young men!!!! Ha Ha!!!!

Just been for a little peek, still a little orange looking but looks better quality than I thought, can't wait for them to finish so I can go and sort everything out. Woo Hoo


----------



## MarsMaiden

oooh, how exciting MrsG!!! Will you be able to post some pics when its done??

I took the plunge yesterday and made our first really big purchase of two cot beds. I also took a bit of a gamble as ordered them from ebay but they are selling the same ones in Argos for £140 and these ones were £50 each so even with delivery I'll have both cots for less than I would have paid for one! Just keeping my fingers crossed it doesn't all go tits up! LOL!

Midwife appointment went well, I am measuring at 26 weeks so just a bit ahead and heard both heartbeats racing away :D Seems like they are both still side by side at the moment too. Have two weekly appointments now as they like to keep an eye on blood pressure although no problems at all at the moment. ahhhhhhh, it's all getting so real now!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Stupid computer!!!! I just attached photos and then lost it!

Here they are again, I've still got my wall art to put up, my shelf and ablackout blind!
 



Attached Files:







SDC12782.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2









SDC12783.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2









SDC12784.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MarsMaiden

Oh MrsG, those pics totally made my heart melt! It's looking gorgeous and so ready for a baby to come and fill it! <3 

The furniture looks lovely and great quality too! I have a caterpillar rocker very similar to yours and loads of winnie the pooh stuff too!!


----------



## MarsMaiden

oooooh, I'm an eggplant!!! At last!!! :D


----------



## ahbon

MRs G - looks fab!

MM - I've been one for a while - wonder when I change?!?!? 

*hugs* to all


----------



## cranberry987

oh the nursery stuff looks ace. we got a rocker like that from ebay but no foot stool, are they worth adding?


----------



## Britt11

glad everything is measuring well and twinnies are doing good Mars :thumbup:

Congrats Mars on being an eggplant!

Ahbon- at 29 weeks you should change I think, I remember thinking that too, I'm a freakin eggplant again??! :winkwink:

MrsG- lovely nursery 

Cran- how are you feeling? soon to be out of first tri. any sickness?


----------



## DragonMummy

lovely nursery piccies, G! xxx


----------



## Mrs-G

cranberry987 said:


> oh the nursery stuff looks ace. we got a rocker like that from ebay but no foot stool, are they worth adding?

The rocker and footstool are so comfy, I practiced my feeding position with tigger and although I know he's not as heavy I definitely enjoyed having my feet up!


----------



## Mrs-G

Am I not an egg plant anymore????? Anyone know what I've changed to? I'm 30 + 5


----------



## cranberry987

Youre a pumpkin! https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx

Ive been eating the corresponding food so far, prunes this week tho... altho I could probably use em (SO bunged up) I just cant, will go with strawberry instead, those are about the same size some of the time!

Im good thanks, the nausea has been worse these last two weeks tbh, but Im feeling less tired - can actually get through the day without a nap now.

Went and raided the maternity shops this afternoon, spent £100 but got about 20 things. Was rly uncomfortable in my normal skirts - even with zip down and bump band holding them up. Got a couple of dresses I can wear for work but I wasnt that slim before and now I look RLY pregnant in them lol. My belly was kinda B shaped before and now the belly button has filled in so Im more of a D :haha: 

Will have to put a cardy over things I think if I work with anyone I actually know, other random clients Ive just been telling them if it comes up, they dont know me or anyone else I know and they wont rly care about the news. Altho when I got married in Vegas we had it webcast and when I got back I had random ppl telling me they had watched it, so maybe Im underestimating the gossip power of the Deaf community.


----------



## DragonMummy

Cran thats gonna be bleak in third tri when all you get is cabbage :rofl:


----------



## cranberry987

on noes! urgh, cabbage. Im using poetic licence with it. cabbage can be, hmm, big cake!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi everyone. I had my babies yesterday. I went into labor and they couldn't stop it. The babies are in the NICU but doing ok. They are breathing on their own thankfully. They'll be here for awhile. Good luck to everyone and I'll keep in touch.


----------



## Britt11

OMG congrats Maxxi on the birth of your twins :baby::baby:
glad babies are doing okay and breathing on their own :thumbup:
must have been a scary traumatic experience for you but so glad all is well. You need lots of rest little momma, when you are ready look forward to seeing pics of the babes and hearing your birth story.

our first baby grads of the thread :happydance:

thoughts with you tonight
:hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Glad you're all well. I'd imagine they'd put them in nicu however well they were doing just in case. Hope you're able to bundle them up home really soon and congrats mummy!


----------



## MarsMaiden

oh my goodness Maxxi, your news has knocked me for six this morning! Those babies were obviously determined to enter the world so congrats to you on keeping them safe as long as you did, it sounds like you have done so well and its fantastic that they are doing so well too. Massive hugs to you and your brand new family *hugs*

MrsG - my sis in law had one of those rockers and I used to steal a sit on it at every opportunity, it was soooo comfy!! Would love to have one but know I wont get much use out of it with two, once the nursery is done, I may see if I have room for a small 2 seater sofa instead!

The builders finished the work in the bedroom yesterday so spent all of yesterday evening frantically decorating! We have 3 rooms to do before the carpet fitters come in on Tuesday - eek! Ah well, best to get it all done now while I can still reach the wall! :p


----------



## ahbon

maxxiandniko - congratulations on becoming a mummy even if it's earlier than you expected! :happydance: Hope the little ones are doing well - sounds good that they are breathing on their own! Stay strong and grow little ones! xxx

Funnily enough I had a dream last night that I gave birth early too! Wierd!

MarsM - check out https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/90087107which is a 2 seater sofa but also a bed (foam though) on another twin thread we've all been looking at it for the twins rooms just in case.


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG Max I can't believe it!! Congratulations to you, can't wait for more updates (and pictures!!!)


----------



## mercyme

Congratulations, maxxi -- It's a relief to hear that the girls are breathing on their own! Of course they'll be in NICU for a few weeks. My sis-in-law had her little guy at 31 weeks (severe pre-eclampsia), and he was in for 4 weeks.
I know it's a bit scary to have them so tiny, but they are little fighters & you'll be taking them home before you know it! :flower:
Looking forward to hearing all the details!


----------



## MrsF

OMG Maxxi! SO many many congratulations hun on the arrival of your twins!!!! Hope you are all well and we shall await your update when you're ready hun :) x x x 

hello everyone else - bloody laptop blew up and i've now got a netbook thingy. Hope you're all doing well :) just a quick visit this end - so exhausted. Got one more day left at work and that's me done, then 3 weeks rest before I-day! Good news - not diabetic - just clearly cultivate mahoosive offspring!!!! he's an estimated 7 and a half pounds as of monday (although it is just an estimate). his kicks are getting much more forceful now so he's getting some strength behind him. 

i will be on more when on mat leave - i feel like i've been a bit pants lately :( my first job is to update the front page with Maxxi's new arrivals :)

much love ladies, as always x x x


----------



## Britt11

welcome back MrsF, yeah to being on mat leave soon!! :happydance:
are you being induced early? did they say why. how exciting that you will meet bubs in 3 weeks, I cant believe they think he is 7.5 lbs....ahh little chunk, I love it
I think my baby girl is quite big too, I seemed to have the biggest belly in the class last night and we are all around the same way along :haha:

DM- is it our 35 weeks today? not sure until I post this, if so happy 35!! whoop whoop, 2 more weeks to being full term

:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

I know! How mad is that.... Although I'm feeling it, she's a little pudger now! Loving your bump photos on fb by the way - absolutely beautiful.


----------



## cranberry987

someone just asked me if i was having twins because my bump is massive already. seriously, how rude. I said Yes we are but we're only keeping one.

Is it a full moon or something? This thread is the only place I havent seen ppl bitching at each other.

And btw, Im not having a go at anyone who is having twins, Im sure youre brilliantly normally rounded for your size and I bet you look lush.


----------



## DragonMummy

oh the bitching is normal. And don't worry about hugeness. I packed it on in first and beginning of second tri but my bump hasn't really changed much since about 20 weeks. just as well or I would look like a walrus now....


----------



## cranberry987

ive lost 8lbs since I was 4w so its rly not fat. Ive not seen any bitchyness rly before today, quite shocked tbh that someone would be so rude. I shouldnt be, but Im just a nice person and cant expect the same standard from others i guess.


----------



## DragonMummy

where! where!

I lost a fair amount in the first 4 months so i have only gained 11lbs in total so far. Most of that has to be baby etc....


----------



## Mrs-G

OMG Maxi, congratulations hun, please please update us when your ready. Hope the birth went well and I soooo hope your twinnies are strong and they'll be allowed out as soon as they are well enough! I bet you don't really know what is going on do you!

Mrs F - Glad you're back, I thought you'd also gone into labour!

I can't believe you're all doing so well weight wise, I've piled it on and my bump is tiny! I was 10 stone 7 before I fell pregnant and last week I was 12 stone 2! So thats almost 2 stone!


----------



## Britt11

ha ha DM, your comments crack me up and thanks for the sweet comments on my bump pics. I dont look super "huge" right well that was 32 weeks but can you believe I have gained 35 pounds already and counting :wacko: not sure whats going on, not like I have been eating like a horse, but its just comign on so quickly, most people say I look all baby, so where the F is all this weight? dont tell me my baby is 35 pounds :rofl:

oh so had a doctor's apt and I am also measuring 33cm and not 35cm :wacko: but seriously my bump almost disappears when I lay down, the doctor said she was not concerned and my baby is very positional. She is also most certainly head down, ready to go :thumbup:

Cran- dont worry about the batter, I saw a tiny bit of what I think you are talking about but I had to go to work, everyone is entitled to their own opinion like you said- so dont worry about anyhing

Cheers,


----------



## MarsMaiden

Morning!! Can't believe how close some of you ladies are getting now - eeps!

I think people comment on bump size just for something to talk about sometimes! I can be told I'm big and tiny several times in the same day by different people so I've given up listening! I'd gained about 18 pounds last time I checked but I'm sure that was almost a month ago so can't imagine what it would be by now!! I gained a lot early on though and think that it has levelled off a bit (hopes!)

Spent last night decorating again, I'm so glad we didnt leave doing all this til any later in the pregnancy, I don't think I could have coped! Went to bed with a hot water bottle on my back last night as it was aching but at least we only have a few more days of it and it will be done!


----------



## cranberry987

we're decorating at the weekend urgh. ive put my foot down and the yellow is going on the walls of the room where we will put the cot (not baby room yet :p) Need space for all my ebay loot and baby club free nappies. one of my cats went to sleep on a snowsuit last night lol, need to lock things away!

written a snotty letter to my hospital complaining and demanding to see the consultant rather than her minions. Im sure theyll flag me as argumentative but they can jog on tbh. thats what they did with my SIL who wanted a VBAC, shes v chilled but they wrote on her notes in front of her so she could see while she was in labour "argumentative mother". Id have gone nuts tbh, show them whos argumentative!


----------



## DragonMummy

Cran u don't need to write a letter, just when you check in at reception tell them that u need to see the consultant in person, not a junior. I've been robbed off every time with ten year olds who give incorrect and dangerous advice so last time I told them I wanted to speak to dr walker in person. Had to wait a bit longer but I saw her. X


----------



## cranberry987

Thanks I will mention it when I'm there but want to complain about other things too. I don t mind waiting tbh, I've gotta get there for 10am for my blood test and appt isn't tip 3. No idea why I have to hang around all day but apparently I do. Most others just have the bloods done at the appt and get a letter or something? Theyre processing mine that day rdy for the appt.


----------



## DragonMummy

Also if you ring up in advance as well they can put a note on saying you want to see an actual consultant. I did both. Bit of arse covering.

When I was seeing FS i saw someone different every time and never the actual consultant. I didn't mind so much as he is apparently one of the top FS in the country and I figured he would be more valuable elsewhere than just chucking some clomid at me. But when I had a consultant appt to discuss my birth plan, they sent me in with some teenager who had to keep leaving the room to ask questions then told me i should have a vbac delivery. The next consultant who looked at my notes nearly soiled himself in panic as apparently when you have had the type of incision i had with Harry, you should NOT have a vbac as you are at serious risk of rupturing. And me and baby could have died.

Next appt I spoke to a consultant and she was horrified and booked me straight in!


----------



## cranberry987

It rly is scary to think that it's so variable. You'd think they'd be supervised etc. I'm having a bumper day of er and they always have to present to a senior. I know it's not real life ofc as eg dr Romano got his arm cut off by a helicopter then one landed on him but still.


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG that scene made me huuurl....


----------



## Mrs-G

I have absolutely no idea what you two are talking about!!!!!

Is everyone doing ok still! O have a very lively baby inside me today, I thought she was supposed to sleep for 80% of the day ;-)

I got woke up this morning, not by my bladder but by a knocking! Think somebody wanted my attention, so cute, let's hope I find it cute when she's here and crying all night!

Well just 15 days left at work! Oh working all weekend so not sure what I'll do, I'm at work tomorrow morning but might do some bootsale hunting, is it too early to buy 3-6 months? Oh well, got to feed my baby addiction somehow!

Might also pack my hospital bag although my nan got rushed into hospital and has gone a bit funny so if things go a step further I might have to visit but it's a 3 hour trip and apparently she is completely mad so at the minute I'm being a bit selfish and looking after me and bub, from what I've heard she isn't that clued up on things so probably won't realise I have visited. I can always up pack again if I need my bag.


----------



## MrsF

heya cheruboos x x x only a flyer as a bit spaced on painkillers - was taken into hosp thurs with wicked period pains and back cramps, and whne they hooked me up to the machine, turns out i was having regular contractions!!!! they checked cervix, but still long and closed so kept me in for obs for a couple of days. contractions irregular now and more BH than actuals, lots of uterine activity so might not even make it to I-day!!! his head is 3/5's engaged (was 2/5's thurs night) and he's strecthing the old pelvis to the max! hence the painkillers.

hope everyone is doing good, will come back when less woosey! x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

OMG Mrs F - Good Luck hunny..... are you ready for him to come?


----------



## ahbon

Mrs F - good luck with everything *hugs*

how exciting the babies are starting to come! xxx

Maxxiandniko - how is everything going with your babies? Hope everything is well with them both and you are coping *hugs* x

all ok here - lots of movements/kicks/braxton hicks - getting my hospital bag done this w/e and washing all clothes for the bubbas ...... think the only thing we haven't got so far is a mattress for the cot and bedding - but also looking at some cribs on ebay at the moment so ....... will see what happens... 

what is everyone doing re bedding? what is the 'norm' now? gro-bags? sheets and blankets? ????

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Mrs-G

I was gonna do my hospital bag this w/e but for some reason I'm a bit nervous about getting stuff out of packets and washing them just in case something goes wrong :-(

I've just bought a load more newborn stuff online so I think that'll cone this week and I'll pack it next w/e.

Mums been and picked up a fisher price rainforest swing that I bought off of eBay for £26, she says it fabulous so that's a saving of £86 quid for me, they're only in them 6 months so I'm not buying everything new. 

Ahbon, I've bought a bedding set for my cot but also 5 growbags in various togs and ages. Because she's due in July/august I have just washed my 1 tog one, it seems very thin though, i guess she'll be ok in that and a sleep suit for a bit?!? I've got a 2.5 tog one too in that size just in case she's cold. I've read you're supposed to swaddle them though, so I've got a couple of Moses basket flat sheets which seem big enough. 

I put my wall art up earlier, think it looks good, I'll try and take a picture later and post it. It was much easier to do than I thought. Might buy some more!


----------



## MrsF

ok, so back in the land of the living !!!! almost anyway....
I'm ready Mrs-g - just wanna meet the little guy now and be a Mummy, i'm so ready. i,m probably the most ready i'm ever gonna be labour-wise - dont want to go through it, i know its gonna hurt like hell, but i guess there's no escaping it now!!!!

how's everyone.s weekend going? DH is finishing off the last bit of sanding and painting of nursery furniture so i can carry on washing clothes and getting them away. 

i'm gonna use gro-bags after a couple of months, my friend swears by them and they seem like such a good idea. gonna use his cellular blankets to begin with in his moses basket. i think i've got that seat-thingy mrs-g, you're like me getting all the bargains. me and my mum are gonna go round the charity shops and antiquey shops looking for toys next week - love a good bargain!!!

anyone heard from maxxi? 

sspeak soon ladies x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooh nice bargain, G! I bought a M&P swing but used ill gotten Ebay gains to buy it so didn't really cost me anything. Sort of.... :rofl:

Going to finish my bag off this week. Baby's stuff is all packed but I have been hanging on to do mine as don't want to part with my pyjamas but have been getting a lot of weird pains and tightening over the last couple of days so want to be ready.


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, just a quick note to say hi, I had my baby shower today and was absolutely spoiled. About 20 friends there and received so many clothes, which was sweet. DH couldnt believe all the loot, took him 5 trips to the car to bring it in.

MrsF- seriously you are ready??!! i am totally not!! I want little Kitten to incubate in there until my due date :) I mean I am in a lot of back pain but we are STILL renoing our house, you ladies wouldnt believe what I am living in right now

DM- seriously you think it might be soon? omg hope Sophie stays tight a bit longer. How are you measuring btw? I am a bit concerned I went from people saying "are you having twins?" and you are huge to, oh you are tiny... Anyway at the doctors office I was measuring 33cm instead of 35cm (was a cm behind for the last few weeks now I am 2!) the doctor wasnt concerned and said it can be positional, but it bothers me a little. How about you?


----------



## Mrs-G

Woke up this morning to rain rain rain so that's my car boot selling dreams over for another couple of weeks! Really need to do one before baby g arrives as I can't see us getting anytime afterwards, unless inlaws have her for a few hours!

So not really sure what to do today, I'm a bit traumatised at my credit card bill but I shouldn't be, after all it's better to buy now rather than when I'm on maternity pay. I suppose I might have bought everything I need though apart from my pjs/nightie for hospital plus gown and slippers. I'm a bit stressed at how much they cost! The only places I can find stuff is mamas & papas or mothercare. Anyone else got any ideas?

It's getting a bit close now isn't it? My 
Midwife says ivf babies come late, you lot appear to be proving the theory wrong, I'm still set for 37 weeks!


----------



## cranberry987

I've found eBay great for maternity stuff. Ppl only wear it for a short time then get rid and the things I've had so far have been great and super cheap. I've been on bonprix as well online but I'm not sure if they do nightwear, it's quite cheap tho I you want to buy new

X


----------



## Mrs-G

Thanks, I'm watching a few bits, just looked on mothercare and they've got a sale on so I might pop there first x mamas and papas are ridiculous'


----------



## cranberry987

M&p have a bit of a sale on ATM but it's a bit crap and apparently they're having a bigger one mid June if you can wait


----------



## Mrs-G

Well, I went to mothercare and bought some nursing pj's for £13 (half price) and a nursing nightdress for £9.00 so I didn't do to bad, they had some nicer stiff but in much bigger sizes. I also bought a new dressing gown and slippers from new look, so tomorrow, I might attempt to pack my hospital bag. Ooooo


----------



## cranberry987

Oh bargain! Exciting :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Britt i'm also measuring 33cm but tbh i think it is depending on where her head is at the moment. When I am doing my "recently violated cowboy walk" (thanks colleagues) and she is head right down, my bump is small and neat. But when her head pops out again I look mahoosive and reckon I will measure over.

xxx


----------



## Britt11

oh interesting DM, its funny you should say that- i looked quite "tiny" yesteray and literally overnight I look massive and DH comments on that too. I wonder if her head popped out as well, i mean come on how does that happen overnight.
I am having really bad lower back pain (in the middle) and my pelvis
how are you doing?

oh and I have a business trip tomorrow can you believe it :wacko:
last one for sure!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Britt I can't believe you're still working away!!!! I'm supposed to be going to Whitby the weekend I finish work, I'll be 35 weeks then and that's scaring me going so far away from the hospital but at least I'll be with oh. 

I'm at midwives this morning so I'm trying to avoid eating and drinking orange juice but I'm getting hungry and water isn't hitting the spot, I had protein and glucose in my urine last time and midwife says that she is monitoring me so I'm a bit scared to drink or eat anything that may be sugary!

OMG I felt the weirdest thing ever last night, baby is now moving my belly around but last night I found a hardening on my bump so I touched it and it pulled away, it was like a hand or a foot pulling away from me, it was very weird and made me feel a bit uncomfortable!


----------



## cranberry987

Try some milk. I'm borderline diabetic or something so I monitor my bg and the protein in the milk will break down slower than carbs so spike your bg slower. Also fills you up. From what I understand if there's protein in your urine that won't come from just one sugary meal, but dunno about the glucose tbh. 

Fasting might actually raise your bg as well, mine is fine all day. I could eat a bag of augar and it'll be fine but when I fast ie at night I wake up with it borderline high. Something to so with your body using your liver stored glycogen but using too much. I don't rly understand it tbh but rly the mw will be wanting to test you in your normal state if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mrs-G

Thanks Cranberry, I gave in and ate some coco pops cos I was hungry!!!! 

Appointment went ok, I'm still measuring a week ahead, well sort of, it's Tuesday today and I'll be 32 weeks on Friday so in effect I'm only half a week ahead. Miswife says baby head down so thats good, she also says back is on right hand side but I disagree, I'm sure I keep feeling her bum on the left.

All my bloods and swabs came back normal from last time so everything is ok. Heard heartbeat, was beating at about 136 per minute. Gotta go back in 3 weeks, I'm ever so forgetful though, I forgot my handbag when I was called in and had to go back for it, then I forgot to book my next appointment!!! Doh.

I popped into a nursery to get an info pack as it was next to doctors and found that it was also a sure start centre so I picked up some info about mums and bumps class which is on a Tuesday between 1.30 and 3pm. Was going to go today but I forgot and ended up booking a hair appointment at half two! I'm sooooo thick! and possibly a little scared of going to a group on my own for the first time! I'd better go or I'll miss my hair appointment.


----------



## Britt11

Mrs-G said:


> Britt I can't believe you're still working away!!!! I'm supposed to be going to Whitby the weekend I finish work, I'll be 35 weeks then and that's scaring me going so far away from the hospital but at least I'll be with oh.
> 
> I'm at midwives this morning so I'm trying to avoid eating and drinking orange juice but I'm getting hungry and water isn't hitting the spot, I had protein and glucose in my urine last time and midwife says that she is monitoring me so I'm a bit scared to drink or eat anything that may be sugary!
> 
> OMG I felt the weirdest thing ever last night, baby is now moving my belly around but last night I found a hardening on my bump so I touched it and it pulled away, it was like a hand or a foot pulling away from me, it was very weird and made me feel a bit uncomfortable!

oh how cool...yes MrsG that is most certainly a foot or knee and its VERY cool. My stomach is quite lumpy, I literally think she has run out of room because I can see all body parts lol. The coolest thing is I saw her footprint and she ran it along the side of my stomach :cloud9: ahh loved that so much, you are entering the super fun stage now!!

Okay kitten is going crazy as I type this, man she is a strong little girl, literally takes my breath away sometimes. 

DM, we are at the last box of my ticker!!! :happydance::happydance: and then I believe we become a watermelon at 37 weeks! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh I can't wait to be a watermelon!!!! NOT! How is it even possible to consider a watermelon coming out if that tiny hole! It is unthinkable that a womans body can stretch that far! Oh dear!


----------



## MrsF

knees, feet, bums and elbows are so weird when they pop out of the bump aren't they!! It makes my bum go funny, but is totally mesmerising at the same time!!!

Britt- i can't believe you're still business tripping - go girl!!! You must be as fit as a fiddle! I about passed out walking up the stairs earlier!!! you put me to shame gal! x x 

mrs -g i looked at the nursing stuff, and just couldn't get my head round it all!! :shrug: I ended getting a couple of good bras from debenhams (so much more comfy and supportive for my gigantic puppies than i had anticipated) and i ended up getting a few stretchy vests from primark. I can totally recommend primark's "lounge pants" £5er each, soft thin cotton, so comfy. I now have 3 pairs - 1 for induction and labour (clearly not til then end....lol) and 2 pairs for after. I'm normally a size 10, and i got the 16 for comfort - think they'll be fab for after birth as the waist band is stretchy and v soft. I also have a variety of vests - 2 for labouring, 2 for sleeping in, and then a couple for daytime in hosp. ooo, i also found a cheap low support "sports bra" / crop top for labouring - £4 - cotton so v breathable. I thought if my vest got a bit much / bit clingy, i can whip it off and still be relatively comfy up top. i think that's my bag finally done....

started on the raspberry leaf tea today - go the go ahead from the midwife so thought i'd give it a whirl - doesn't taste bad at all. I've got the tablets too if the tea gets too much. anyone else taking it or thinking of taking it? 

off to cook some thai-inspired soup :) random comment, but there we go :) hope all is well ladies, speak soon x x x


----------



## cranberry987

I'm nowhere near due yet obv but I'm gonna try anything and everything once I'm
Close to avoid being induced. Someone mentioned acupuncture too to get things going but that can get expensive. Not sure I'd try curry - far too high a chance of having explosive diarrhoea while in labour for me :haha:


----------



## MrsF

lol, cranberry - my sentiments exactly re the curry!!!! I can just see it now...... x


----------



## DragonMummy

G - thanks for the MC tip off. I got some pyjamas and a couple of nursing tops for hald price. happy day. Also they were doing a thing where if you spend over £100 you get £20 off, so i added the baby monitor that i wanted and got my £20 off. It was £10 more expensive than amazon but with the discount ended up cheaper, even with delivery charge. Result!

Britt - I have good days and bad days with my pelvis. The bad days do seem to be when her head is down deep so obviously that has a massive effect. My MW told me that until they finally engage they do pop in and out for quite a few weeks and things like sleep position etc can knock them up or down. I'm not so fussed as at least I am getting some good days! I wish someone would explain to her that although I appreciate her efforts to get in the right position, she really needn't bother and it hurts! :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

F - thanks for the Primarni lounge pants tip. gonna get me some of them for dossing about the house like a pikey after she's born! Although their sizing and quality is appalling. MIL got H some Dr Who pyjamas from there, age 5-6. H is 4. They are so bloody tight he honestly looks like he should be on the starship enterprise.... :rofl:

Oh and I went into labour naturally with H at 38 weeks. I had a shag and a curry the night before. ;)


----------



## MrsF

totally agree DM with the sizings - the 16-18 fits nice under my bump, not tight, not too loose - not sure how they'll fit once bump goes down, but i don;t think that's gonna happen for a while after birth!!!! tehe, will bear the pj sizing in mind when buying for this bubba....

hat's off to you for the nooky the night before - i cannot think of anything worse (no offence to DH)........ ;) x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Ok I've gone up 3 knicker sizes already! 4 rly as these are tight, I usually wear midis so they're subject to the bloat. Gonna get some under bump ones which should mean can go back to old size and also some massive granny pants to see if they fit. Marks n sparks visit tmw I think.


----------



## DragonMummy

cran if it helps, I got some huge over bump ones and i am actually finding the Sainsburys ones to be a lot more comfy than the M&S ones which tend to roll down and are a bit baggy on the sides. I bought my normal size 16 and they fit fine. I gave up with under bumps as they just roll down. Am surprised DH still wants to do the jiggy with me with my masseeeeve pants!


----------



## cranberry987

Granny knickers it is then!


----------



## Mrs-G

Don't think my dh wants to come near me full stop! I'm not complaining though, I'm right off the idea too. Not too sure about it later when we've got to try stuff to get me started! Lol

I'm still wearing my pre pregnancy pants (knickers). My bump appears to be way above the knicker line, do you think it will change? Do I need to shop in preparation for a morning they won't fit, I'm not going commando!

Well I'm back at work today! I'm not looking forward to it, just want to stay at home but I can't! Grrrrr I think if I'd not opted for part time this week would have been my last week, instead I've still got 4 sets of 3 days left! Bugger!

Going to Whitby this weekend though and the weather is supposed to be good so looking forward to that, roll on Friday night!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Morning ladies! 

I am still wearing my normal knickers and bras! I find knickers just sit happily under the bump and my boobs STILL haven't grown!! Then at least I havent had to spend any money yet either! I picked up a couple of nighties from Primark the other week in the biggest size they do - am reckoning on being pretty huge in that last couple of weeks! They have buttons at the chest so am hoping they might do for feeding but will check out the mothercare sale too!

Finally finished the majority of the decorating over the weekend and the carpets went down yesterday! Woohoo!! Cots should be arriving later this week so I'll be able to get the nursery set up and get some of the crap out of my dining room!! OOh I meant to say thanks to Ahbon too for the tip about the IKEA sofas, am def going to look into it although suspect I'm not gonna have the space.

Hope everyone is well!

Maxxi - Hope you and your boys are all doing well *hugs*


----------



## MrsF

i got my pants from next in christmas sale (so i was about 3 months then) and they've grown with me - so comfy. but i wear thongs...not everyone's cuppa tea....under bump ones, best buy ever x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

i just do not have the arse for a thong so normally its shorts for me.

And for those of you who have gone off sex (sorry this may be TMI) - give it a try. Honest to betsy I orgasm soooooo easily now and normally i struggle. Something to do with increased blood supply to the lady areas apparently. But the other night just a few minutes foreplay and a quickie generated FOUR.


----------



## cranberry987

I wouldnt want to expose the world to both my ass and my belly, that would be too cruel.


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> i just do not have the arse for a thong so normally its shorts for me.
> 
> And for those of you who have gone off sex (sorry this may be TMI) - give it a try. Honest to betsy I orgasm soooooo easily now and normally i struggle. Something to do with increased blood supply to the lady areas apparently. But the other night just a few minutes foreplay and a quickie generated FOUR.

:thumbup: 
maybe I WILL give it a try then
we have gone off it mostly because DH is not feeling well at all for months now, poor guy- hopefully we will get some action this weekend (sorry tmi)


----------



## cranberry987

careful tho, arent you working right up to your due date? Sperm has that inducing labour stuff in! Might set you off if youre too enthusiastic :p


----------



## DragonMummy

meh - not bloody working that way for me!!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Are we sure it's safe, oh thinks it will hurt baby, I just can't be arsed!!!! We're going away this weekend to his mum and dads caravan (they're coming home) so maybe I'll give it a go, it's a quiet site though so not too sure how well they'll take to me screaming through 4 orgasms!!!!! Lol!!!

I started writing up my hospital bag list yesterday, I'll post it, see if I've missed anything x


----------



## MrsF

am defo getting the urge back, just dont feel sexy enough to act on it :haha: 

tried the perineum massage today - couldnt do it - i think i'll try again tomorrow, but not looking likely...

anyone started their birth plan yet? DH and I gonna do ours tomorrow eve. been reading the epidural thread today - one min i want one, the next i dont. i like the idea of being relaxed during labour (and clearly pain free) but i like the idea of being up and about after as soon as poss. i dont think pethidine is an option as it makes me really queasy and i have hallucinated on it before - which means i'll prob be the same with diamorphine. 18 days to think about it at least..... 18 days man!!! i cant believe i've made it this far!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs F - I'm not even gonna attempt massage! I figured that a tear would be less uncomfortable than weeks of massage! I you tubed it and that did me in!

18 days MY GOD!


----------



## MrsF

tehe, mrs-g i youtubed it too a while ago and my jaw dropped - i honestly thought it was just massaging the bits and bobs on the outside - i watched the lady doing her nhs presentation on it - and i was thumb action that got me. my DH has offered to help if i cant do it, but there's some things that just need to remain separate...that's when i thought f*** it, i'll prob end up with an epi anyway and a shed load of stitches....


----------



## DragonMummy

i don't think anyone in my 5-years-ago bump buddy group who did perineal massage actually escaped stitches. They came to the conclusion it was like stretchmarks. You can rub all the oil in you want to but if you're gonna get 'em, you're gonna get 'em!

Re sex, I am of the understanding that it is completely safe as there is a mucus plug in place keeping everything where it should be. we have been a bit gentler tbh but frankly it's all about the foreplay these days.


----------



## ahbon

this sex thing of which you talk - what is it? We've not even tried anything since before the IVF. I know hubby feels wierd about it with the girls there and to be honest I'm the one with the much higher drive normally but I'm asleep when he comes to bed nowadays so he doesn't get pestered now! Must admit I worry about the big 'O' setting off things too early too .....

all ok here - bar the chucking up at nights still, but as long as it's not every night..... finding I can't even walk around as I did before without being knackered and waddling like a good un haha Passed my Glucose tolerance test and am off this morning for liver bile test as I'm so itchy at nights now...... my midwives and docs are good at testing me for everything if in any doubt...... Gotta pick up nipple cream at boots this am and then my stuff is ready to be packed - although only got one nightie that fits so maybe time to pop to peacocks in town too...

hope everyone is ok and oh my gawd it's coming so fast ladies we're going to be mummies!!"!!!!!

Maxxiandniko - how are the twins doing now? xxxx


----------



## Mrs-G

Might just try a bit of foreplay this weekend then, might have to get oh drunk! That sounds really bad doesn't it!

Free listings on eBay this weekend, another chance to try and clear out my house, my little room has just become a junk room since I started sorting the nursery out!


----------



## cranberry987

I might put my crap doppler on there, see if someone else is stupid enough to buy it from me :p


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Sorry for being AWOL. Been recovering from my stitch.

Gosh.....sex! That's something I can only dream on, especially now that I have this darned stitch :dohh:. I think my DH and I have a long, long, long wait ahead :nope:


----------



## cranberry987

ouch, stitch. i can understand not wanting anyone to poke about down there after that :)


----------



## Britt11

good morning ladies!
Happy 36 weeks DM! :thumbup::happydance: one more week until we are full term!
its so nice to see all of the ladies coming along quickly now, ISI congrats on being in second tri :happydance: you must be relieved. Cranberry you as well

Yeah MrsF, I thought about trying the massage and I was like nah, I will just be in for what happends...not going to bother with anything on my own. I will likely have an epidural anyway, so I will probably tare.

anyway, that is MY LAST BUISNESS TRIP, seriously what was I thinking??? I cant begin to tell you how knackered I am and how brutal these last 2 days were. No more, thats for sure!! I also had light spotting after working in the hospital for 5 hours (was suppose to be 1) so I freaked out a bit but put my feet up and havent had an incident since and Kitten is moving around like crazy.

doctor's apt today

talk soon

:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

HAPPY 36 WEEKS!

OMG i can't wait now.... but so not ready! All the stuff I had to do or buy is done. It's every other bugger thats holding it all up!


----------



## cranberry987

Ooh exciting times :) Im tired enough working right now, cant imagine working right up til 36w, youre a superstar!

12w on tuesday and have my NT scan on Monday, its kinda crept up on me. last few days i was a bit negative because crappy doppler didnt work, but statistically things are going to be ok, and im due this, so im back to being positive.

Told a few ppl at the gym as the instructor was going ooooon and on about how I couldnt jump in aqua aerobics and someone asked why, so I told her, was weird oO Been stuck in my own head for so long its nice to be able to talk about it. I know Im counting my chickens, but I dont care

DM, annoying when other ppl hold you up, hopefully they wont drag their heels too much longer and you get all sorted

x


----------



## DragonMummy

Cran I didn't pick Sophie up on my doppler til 15+4 x


----------



## cranberry987

A friend of mine has the same one as me and shes stick thin and 18w and nada. im selling it on fleabay i think 'marvelous doppler in full working order, we had so much joy with it' :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

hang on for now - is worth it when you do get them. i recorded mine.... hang on will find it


----------



## DragonMummy

Sophie 15+4


----------



## cranberry987

I think ill get a new/better one, if it cant pick it up at 18w then its pretty pants. theres loads of those ex rental ones on ebay apparently. will have a look in a few weeks anyway, i reckon the scan reassurance should last for a while.


----------



## DragonMummy

what one have you got? and where are you looking? its usually a lot lower than people think.


----------



## cranberry987

ive got the angelsounds one, im looking mostly along my pubic bone, a wee bit higher. the problem is you cant rly angel it. I can hear my guts if i go higher up and i can hear my own heartbeat so its doing something. ive spent ages trying as well - early morning with full bladder, after dinner, before bed, nothing. You have to turn it up so loud to hear anything at all and its so bloody hissy which just cancels out anything which you might actually hear.

found a bebe one on here for £40 so gonna have a try with that one. Should resell quite well either way

x


----------



## cranberry987

oh and that recording sounds amazing :) you should def keep that for her to listen to when shes older. we never had any of that ofc but imagine seeing pics of yourself when you were in the womb and hearing your own hb as a baby, amazing


----------



## DragonMummy

I know! I love my early scan pic too. She's jsut a tiny peanut on a stick. SOOO cute!


Hmmmm 1730 and all I have eaten is a bowl of fruit and fibre.... not good....


----------



## Mrs-G

Cranberry, I hired mine off of ebay (£10 per month) I didn't get it till I was about 18 weeks so can't tell if it would pick it up earlier but I found baby straight away. After the first month they offered me 3 for 2, TBH I don't use it since she started moving about, unless she has a quiet day which I think she's done once. Think you'd get away with just a month or two. Only thing is you have to pay the postage back and I have no idea how much this will be!!!!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Here is my hospital bag list - have I missed anything, got something I don't need?

ME

2 x Baggy Nightdresses for labour (PRIMARK TO BUY)
New Nursing Nightie
Dressing Gown
Slippers
Clothes to come home in
Shaver
Deodorant
Toothbrush & Toothpaste
Hairbrush
Straightners
Shower Gel
Flannels
Large Towel
Small Towel
Water Spray
IPOD & Dock
Phone Charger
Magazines
Cheap Pants
Socks
Hair Bands
Snacks
Water 
Camera
Make Up
Money
Maternity Notes
Breast Pads
Nursing Bras
Carrier Bags for dirty clothing
Nipple Cream
Face Wipes
Bikini
Hand Fan 
Toilet Wipes

OH

Trunks?
Towel?
Change of underwear
Deodorant
Change of T-Shirt
Change
Snacks
Water



BABY

5 x Vests
5 x Sleepsuits
1 x Outfit
1 x Going Home Outfit
Scratch Mits
Socks/Booties
Hat
Bibs
Cotton Wool
Nappies
Wipes
Blanket


----------



## MrsF

was getting worried bout you isi, pleased all is well hun x x 

cranberry - if your placenta is at the front, this could interfere with bean's hb sound on the doppler. I dont think i got anything til week 14 (ish)x x 

britt - nasty scare hun, but pleased all is good - now keep them feet up more often!!! x x 

DM - love the recording! i've got a photo of this one as a 6 day blasto just hatching!!! amazing photo to have of yourself!!! 

went to flicks today with dh as one of our "last dates" - bloody knackered me out sitting there for two hours :sleep: not even gonna mention the cankles i hobbled out with...

anyone else feel really bloated and michelin-man like? starting to get all huffy n puffy now, and feel yuck with my double chins.... think tomorrow i'll be mostly chillin with my feet and arms raised to shift some water!!!!

x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi again. I just wanted to give an update. I know you guys aren't spending all day thinking about me but I want to drop in and let you know how things are going so you don't think anything is too wrong. The twins are ok. They're still breathing with a cpap. Aidan continues to have episodes of apnea so he has a cpap with a rate but he's still on room air. Ian seems to be outgrowing his apnea. Both are being given breast milk and on the whole they're both tolerating the feeds. We had a scare the other night as the doctors thought that Aidan may have had an infection but all turned out ok. I'm still home but will probably return to work next week once I'm cleared to drive. I had an episiotomy so I have to wait 2 weeks to drive. Hope everyone is doing well.
I probably should get rid of my ticker - ha ha.


----------



## cranberry987

straightners seem a bit ambitious tbh :) do you rly think youll use em?

also dont forget carseat, maybe too obvious

maybe shampoo?

oh and glad the twins are doing well

hugs


----------



## MrsF

:thumbup: list mrs-g- pretty much what i got give or take. What you gonna wear during day in hosp? i got those lounge pants from primark and a couple of vests as i know that i'll get my nightwear all sweaty and yucky at night. just thought - camera batteries / charger? does your hubster read? we've got a couple of mags and a book for dh - as soon as i have that epi i'm getting me some sleep!!! x x x ooo, tell you what else i thrown in my bag, that anti-bac gel stuff - hand wash stuff - just for hosp - please dont think i'm a clean freak!! I also picked up a small cocoa butter travel size from superdrug to make me feel nice after a bath. and some sea salt for my first stingy bath!!! x x


----------



## MrsF

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: maxxi - so good to hear from you - and of course we've been thinking about you gal!!! so so pleased to hear the boys are ok, sounds like they're getting stronger by the day x x x please take care sweetheart, update when you can x x


----------



## cranberry987

oh yeah def use the handgel. hospitals are for sick ppl mostly after all. My Dr thought I had TB once as I work in hospitals a lot and boring story but ofc I didnt, it wasnt the height of unlikelyhood tho.


----------



## Mrs-G

Hospitals are full of anti bac gel aren't they??????

I was kinda hoping I'd be in and out, thats why I wasn't packing any day clothes! lol perhaps I should!

Maxi - we're all thinking of you and your boys constantly, I have no idea what you were saying but it sounds like things are going ok but slowly. Going back to work! Are you mad?


----------



## Britt11

oh you guys are sooo organized, havent even started my hospital bag lol... :)

Maxxi- we actually comment about you every day so thanks for the update, we HAVE been thinking of you. but did I read that right, are you planning on going back to work right away?? :shrug: I really hope you are taking some time to rest. look forward to the next update and pic's!! :)

just grazed through everything, so sorry for not commenting on everything but Cran- I never got this portable sounds thing working, i ended up giving it back to my cousin....so who knows. I am glad I didnt have one, I think i would have used it too often.

as for me- good doctors apt today, Kitten is measuring 35cm now so up 2cm from a week ago!! no weight gain essentially from last week for me though :thumbup: which is great because I am already up 35+ pounds.
also Kitten has no intention of coming out anytime soon. Doctor did an internal exam, cervix closed and head is very high lol...
I had to get tested for Strep B, (they check anally too...:wacko:) so not fun on that part. I guess I may have a mild yeast infection too, so have to take some over the counter stuff, its safe apparently (sorry tmi)
:hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

My bump was very deformed last night!!!! I have no idea what she was upto! It's still a bit wonky today?!?

Omg just 13 days left at work now, can't wait to finish, although we are moving offices next Friday so I'm not gonna be getting much work done! Think my boss thinks I'm wonder woman, he is trying to get me to work next weds, thurs, fri and sat am as normal, plus sat pm, Sunday, then mon, tues, weds and then asked if I'd cancel my leave!!!!! I growled at him and he said that it was extra ordinary circumstances and a one off, so I pointed at my expanded bump and said yeah, so's this!!! I'm shattered after two full days in that place! Bet I end up giving in though!


----------



## cranberry987

They have gel when you enter ward usually and staff usually carry one but most visitors won't use it and they'll touch stuff you touch later on. I'm not a clean freak - you should see my house and car but in hospitals the staff are usually fine but visitors are the dirty ones. They go in lifts etc with ppl who have any kind of illness then visit new babies with those germs on their hands 

They might have one in every room but I wouldn't count on it


----------



## MarsMaiden

sex?? say what now?? have to admit I just haven't fancied it a lot in the last month or so, so much for your sex drive going crazy in second tri! I also hate the way my bump feels after the big 'O' so I guess that doesnt help!

Isi - glad the stitch went ok and that you're doing so well!

Britt - I still can't believe you're travelling for trips! Did you fly for this one too?? And StrepB test up the bum?? That makes me pretty glad they found mine in my urine now!!

Cran - yay for a scan coming up soon, they are the funnest bit! I hired a doppler from amazon at 10 weeks and was lucky to find at least one HB straightaway but then I guess I did have two to aim for! I hired it for two months before sending it back when I could feel the babies moving as didnt feel the need so much then. (It cost about a fiver to send back from memory).

MrsG - I have copied your hospital list so thanks for that as I didnt have a clue where to start! My bump was really deformed out the left side this morning, pretty sure that little boy was pissed cos I slept on him and was just sticking his bum out to make a point! Don't give in to work, they have had plenty of notice of your intentions! Make it like Custer's last stand! or something :p

Maxxi - have been thinking about you an awful lot and so so glad to hear that your boys are doing so well especially when they were so preemie. Can't believe you are going back to work! Will you stop again when they come out of special care and come home?

My cots arrived yesterday so hoping that I can get someone to give me a hand to put them up over the weekend!! Then I can start fluffing in the nursery and doing all the fun stuff! :D DH away for work at the moment which is pants but all the extra space in the bed is pretty lovely!


----------



## MrsF

ola ladies - what a beautiful day!!! waddled to the shops this morning for a couple of magazines and gonna sit in the sun and catch me some rays :)

yay for the cots mars! I love going in the nursery and rearranging stuff, i unwrapped the mattresses today (moses and cot) to give them a good airing and i can't wait to make up the beds :) hope you can find someone to help put them up x x 

mrs-g i would defo pack something hun, otherwise Mr-g will be bringing you the most uncoordinated, impractical clothes :haha: i know my dh would grab anything that a) wouldn't fit and b) look rubbish!!! i'd end up with a skirt and wellies if i didn't put stuff in now ;)

britt - don't apologise gal, i reckon we all lost our dignity a while ago ;) i had to have a pessary for a horrible bout of thrush last week, but cleared up fine. I asked about the strep b and the midwife and doc said there's no point??!!!!!! they said if it's negative, it could come by the time i give birth...would be interested to hear other people's views on that! we have to have it done privately here - £30-£40 i think it is. Yeah, i had heard it was an anal swab. not sure what to do really as i have heard so much about it...

my bump can throw some shapes too - it's so bizarre!!! It'll be sticky out on one side, and flat on the other. Whenever i get the camera out though, he's moved again.

much love ladies x x x


----------



## MarsMaiden

ooh I meant to say about anusol for the hospital bag list too! I guess we can be optimistic and hope we don't need it but best to be prepared!!

MrsF - re strep B, I thought testing for it was standard as if you are found to be a carrier then you need to be given IV antibiotics during labour to prevent it being passed to the baby as it can be really dangerous for them. They found I was a carrier as I had it as a UTI early on and now I have big warning stickers all over my maternity notes. It is one of those things that you can carry without knowing or it causing you any harm and it is true that early treatment will not prevent it coming back but the antibiotics during labour are the really key thing so unless they plan to do that automatically then I would certainly ask for a test!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Having looked at the info they gave me again it looks like you only really need to worry if you have one of the risk factors being premature labour, waters breaking early or if you tested positive or they found it in your urine during pregnancy...


----------



## mercyme

maxxi -- I've been looking for your posts everytime I check the thread -- I'm thrilled to hear that the boys are doing as well as they are. Sounds like typical preemie stuff, nothing too alarming, which is so wonderful!!! :happydance::happydance: I hope you have lots of recovery time before doing anything like work. Hooray for your :baby::baby:


----------



## MrsF

thanks for the info mars x x x gonna speak to midwife again this week.

so, another sunny day :) beautiful :) have a nice relaxing day planned, although my days at the minute consist of alot of sleep....

am wondering ladies - am still getting on-off period pain in my lower back (defo not nerve, defo period pains) like the ones i had that put me in hosp a couple of weeks ago. they're no worse / no better hence why i'm not too worried about them. but, i was wondering if this is the start of my cervix getting prepared?? when doc checked my cervix it was still long and closed - and now i wish i'd checked it after so i could understand what he meant - i've not yet, but i'm tempted to see what going on up there now - but i dont know what i'm looking for!!! also, i think id freak out if i felt something wierd!!! also dont wanna risk infection or anything! what would you do?? god, i'm so impatient now!! just want him out! cant believe i'm classed as full term on monday!

hope you ladies are all well x x happy weekend x x x


----------



## Britt11

MrsF, I think if you are getting period pains it could be very soon- I think that is the start of early labour maybe. That being said, some women can get that for weeks and nothing. I wouldnt poke up in there either tbh, not worth risking anything- you are getting checked weekly now anyway right?
gee I am the opposite, I need my little kitten to incubate in there for at least a few more weeks as I'm not ready!!! :) I dont even have my hospital bag packed...lol

I had a dream about kitten last night, she had little fuzzy brown hair and a beautiful doll face :hugs:


----------



## MrsF

surprisingly, no weekly check ups even though the doc said i was high risk for prem labour. I'm too woossy to be checking - pleased it's not just me !!! i've been out for the afternoon, and am back now, but i've got a bit a shake on and the period pains are getting worse. I've just had two paracetamol and i'll see how it goes - could be another trip to the assessment unit! 

get your bag packed ms britt!!! tbh, it didnt take me long to do - it was more of a case of buying the bits in that i needed. need to put DH's bits in and then it's all done. probably a good job all things considered! I wondered early labour tbh.

loving your dream! mine so far with bubbs in have been him having a full facial beard and already gone through puberty!!! I want to have your dreams!!! x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

Oooh Britt I dreamed about H when I was carrying him and I was spot on. Mummy knows best.

Max, so flag the boys are doing well. Keep us posted. 

MrsF I get those too. Not sure what it is but mine got so bad the woke me up at 4am yesterday and turned into regular contractions! They stopped after a couple of hours but meant a funzles day in hospital for me and Dh!


----------



## Britt11

MrsF said:


> surprisingly, no weekly check ups even though the doc said i was high risk for prem labour. I'm too woossy to be checking - pleased it's not just me !!! i've been out for the afternoon, and am back now, but i've got a bit a shake on and the period pains are getting worse. I've just had two paracetamol and i'll see how it goes - could be another trip to the assessment unit!
> 
> get your bag packed ms britt!!! tbh, it didnt take me long to do - it was more of a case of buying the bits in that i needed. need to put DH's bits in and then it's all done. probably a good job all things considered! I wondered early labour tbh.
> 
> loving your dream! mine so far with bubbs in have been him having a full facial beard and already gone through puberty!!! I want to have your dreams!!! x x x

:rofl:
that hilarious on the dream MrsF, keep us posted on the period pains. I cant believe you are not being assessed every week??!! its standard here for all pregnant moms at the end. I cant believe how close you, DM and I are...wow


DragonMummy said:


> Oooh Britt I dreamed about H when I was carrying him and I was spot on. Mummy knows best.
> 
> Max, so flag the boys are doing well. Keep us posted.
> 
> MrsF I get those too. Not sure what it is but mine got so bad the woke me up at 4am yesterday and turned into regular contractions! They stopped after a couple of hours but meant a funzles day in hospital for me and Dh!

oh really??!! thats so cool, I hope so :hugs: my goodness she was a little sweetie in my dream, such a cute doll face.
I had no idea you false labour DM, how are you feeling now? could be anytime hey?


----------



## DragonMummy

Am ok, just keep getting a lot of pressure on my cervix who h means I have trouble walking and getting up and down. Am ok if I lay down but that doesn't get the laundry done lol


----------



## Britt11

you know whats funny, I had the pressure on my cervix, and major pain getting up and down but now nothing and the doctor said she was high. so she must have decided to move up?


----------



## MrsF

i'm getting that pressure too DM, do you think it is "early labour"? i know this bubbs is nearly fully-engaged, but i know that has no bearing on appearance. am sooo impatient now.... 

and why, oh why, dear lord, did i think it would be a good idea to watch birthing videos??? oooooo, so painful looking - and the tearing.....:nope::nope::nope: i dont want to do it anymore - i have quite literally scared the crap out of myself....:nope::nope::nope: jeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz..............


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Exciting that youre both getting close :) 

Im sure theres some Hypnobirthing term for the tearing, like they call pushing breathing down or something? Maybe think of it as your body opening up :) Or you might not tear.


----------



## Britt11

oh goodness MrsF.....stay away from the birthing videos!!!! Ignorance is bliss :thumbup:

how is everyone today. DM how are you feeling? A few more days and we are watermelons I believe :wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

MrsF don't worry about it. look at me, I've done it once (barring the final delivery), remember it all clearly and STILL wanted to do it again! Sadly I have to have a csec but that scares me much more than a vaginal birth!! I want my VBAC :(

Yeah it hurts but not til right at the end. i can honestly say it was the best day of my life. Me and DH were so close, just the 2 of us, it just felt like a real progression for us. I am the last person in the world to be advocating it! I am a pansy with pain and couldn't have given a rats arse about a natural birth (my birth plan had EPIDURAL in huge letters across it) but i got to full dilation and pushing on just gas and air. If you take it all in your stride and don't panic, the first bit is a breeze. If you get into a stew and get frightened and tense then it'll be worse. Honestly, I'd do it again in a second rather than having that poxy great needle in my spine :(


----------



## MarsMaiden

ooooh MrsF, DM and Britt, you're all getting so close now! I think we'll be hearing all your birth announcements really soon by the sounds of it!! (Not yours of course Britt, not for at least 3 weeks ;) )

I feel like I have watched a lot of births but all in the One born every minute style so seeing the screaming but missing all the gory detail! I think I'll stick with that approach after reading the comments here! One thing I always notice though is that no matter how much screaming and crying there is, it always evaporates in seconds when mum is holding her baby and has that wonderful dreamy smile. That's what I'll be focussing on! TWICE!!! eeeeeekkkkkk!!!!

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. I got my nursery pretty much finished which was lovely! Just need to buy some cot mattresses to make the cots look finished now. Was so pleased with the cots too, I got them for £50 each and they are the same as ones in Argos for £140 - they even came in Argos packaging!! I can't believe how much space they take up in the room though, deffo no room for a sofa so will have to think through night feeds and so on when they are old enough to be in their own room.


----------



## DragonMummy

I got my cotbed mattress from kiddicare. It's sprung and really nice quality (comparible to the £80-90 ones we got from M&P and Mothercare) and was only £40 with free next day delivery. Awesome!


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh f**k.... three weeks today til my csec! :happydance:


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: dm - thankyou :flower: my birth plan is currently just has epidural on it....and britt - defo gonna stay away from birthing vids form now on...

mars - sounds like you got yourself a bargain hun!!! 

dm - we need some extra tickers for countdown - 2 weeks today and i'll be induced!! eeeekkkkkk!!!!

well, today is the first official day of my maternity leave, and i will mostly be sleeping! Sleeping rubbish at night and doesn;t help that i've pulled a muscle at the top of my bump - oouchy. Bubbs' movement has slowed down now, just the odd shuffle and bum in the air - think he must be more engaged now as the pressure down there is huge. and my hips have become all weird! feel like bambi!!! 

we should run a book on who's next ;) everytime i log on, i expect to see birth announcement! DM, my money;s on you gal!!! (mods - only a hypothetical book, i'm not advocating gambling in anyway...:)) 

have a lovely day ladies, hope everyone else is doing well x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

I reckon britt will surprise us all. She's the one that WANTS to get to 40 weeks and kitten has been too quiet. She's plotting.... :rofl:


----------



## MrsF

i was thinking the exact same thing DM, but i didnt wanna panic britt seeing as though she hasnt got her bag packed yet ;)


----------



## DragonMummy

maybe will get her arse in gear :haha:


----------



## MrsF

:rofl: :laundry: c'mon britt, get organised gal ;) x x x


----------



## MarsMaiden

DM - those were the exact mattresses I was planning on getting so nice to know that they are good ones! Just waiting to order for a day where I know I can be at home for delivery or organise for them to be sent to the in laws! 

And my money's actually on you MrsF!!


----------



## MrsF

lol, thanks Mars - i'll see what i can do for you hun ;) x x x


----------



## Britt11

oh sh#t ladies, what the F does a contraction feel like???!! :shock:
I had a serious painful tightening (achy over my upper abdomen) that lasted a full minute about an hour ago, please do not tell me this is the start of anything.... We are seriously not ready for her and I have a month of work left!. bag not packed, house still in renos, birthing classes only started......please, please please....let that just have been gas.

If I am I blame you ladies, for jinxing me on this thread.. :wacko:
oh and my bump has nearly disappeared its so low...

DM, advice please, this can happen weeks before delivery right????? please say yeah!! :) I am not even full term yet

hello to you ladies,
okay to counteract my jinx on this thread, I think this will be the order of delivery:
MrsF, DM and then me at 40+ weeks!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs-G

Just checking in quick from sunny whitby. You girls are panicking me! I'm due to cone back at 36/37 weeks for a week, now I really am thinking I'll be giving birth!!!!!


----------



## cranberry987

Britt, not that I know at all, but it could be braxton hicks. contractions wouldnt usually last for a minute and Id expect youd get more than one. Cross those legs!

Had my Oscan scan today, all fine and lovely but I have either a v stubborn or v laid back child- would NOT move off its side to get pic taken. Had to have it done internally because of my spare tyre so I was 45 mins with the probe up my neenah. They go to sleep every 5 mins for 5 mins, so Dr kept poking around up there to try and wake it up! 

Meant that we got to see it wriggling round loads, and had a good look at the brain and everything, just had a view of its bum pretty much the whole time. 

They said Im Rhesus negative which I dont think is anything to be worried about, just need a jab at 30w or something. Im back in 4w for a checkup at hospital to monitor my blood sugar (all is fine atm) and also seeing MW at the GPs that day.

Heres my pic :)
 



Attached Files:







12w scan0001.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DragonMummy

oh well we successfully managed to put the shits up Britt then! :rofl:

Sorry hun!

I popped into work today to sort out my maternity pay. we have this really rubbish software called People Solutions which acts as a go-between between resources, HR, payroll, us and our line managers. And it's complete crap. It never works. So last week I get a letter through saying er... PS has gone a bit wrong, none of your mat leave has been authorised, (despite me specifically phoning round all of the above departments on my last day to check) please fill in this form on this piece of paper or you won't get paid. Sigh..... So I went in to make sure it was actually DONE and everyone was saying to me OMG your bump is TINY, where's it gone??? Now I don't think my work maternity shirt helped as it always made me look bigger than I was, but she's very engaged right now (got my sexually abused cowboy walk back again) so I think most of her is now in my pelvis. 

britt my contractions with H started as mild period pains every 10 minutes or so then got gradually stronger. I've had some pains like you've described and I think it's a combination of baby getting very engaged, BH's and general strain. xxxx


----------



## MrsF

i know i shouldn't laugh, but :rofl: so sorry Britt for jinxing you hun :hugs: DM - you made me snot hun with your comment :haha: Britt, it sounds like it could've been a practice one, or maybe even bubb's laid on a nerve or something? for goodness sake woman, get your bloody bag packed just in case!!!!! 

i've just got back from another trip to the assessment unit - junior decided to go all quiet on me. Turns out he was just hiding and playing silly buggers - as soon as they put the monitor on he was throwing shapes left, right and chelsea.....but the monitor did pick up some irregular contractions again - stronger than braxtons :) 

dm - does this mean you're not getting paid hun? 

cranberry - cute scan :) not sure really what rh-ve means / entails, but my friend is and she just has a few jabs now and again i think

mrs-g - lol, sorry hun ! Hope you're having a fab time in Whitby :)

well, off to lie down again as my boobs are killing my back......thought i'd share x x x


----------



## cranberry987

rhe negative is fine for first baby I think, but during the birth we might mingle blood, so my body would fight off the babys blood if it was rhe +ve. From then on any more rhe +ve blood in my body (ie 2nd pregnancy) I would have the antibodies already so would reject the baby. They give you a jab which basically clears out the rhe +ve blood in the first preg so you dont develop the antibodies.

Or something like that, I dunno rly :p

Is funny reading you, half are willing baby to come asap and poor britt is wanting her to stay in as long as poss. Im sure once your due date is here youll be on the raspberry tea and curry!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yep i'm A negative, CB. I've had 2 anti d jabs at 28 and 34 weeks. Theyre not so bad really. And yes what you said is right. Your body builds up antibodies to the positive blood so any subsequent pregnancies will be treated as "alien" and your body will fight them off. Obv if DH is negative too then it's no problem. Both my DH an DS are AB positive so just as well I had my anti d's! 

i know you can refuse them but frankly we had enough problems getting here in the first place, i cannot fathom why we would make the journey even harder the next time round! :rofl:


----------



## cranberry987

Oh god yeah. I just googled it and some said it causes autism, but I dont buy it tbh. Rich's Mum is Rhe -ve tho I know, so maybe his Dad was, I dunno. Not sure if theyll test him, for once Im going to just let things happen and not stress about the future. Lets see how long that lasts hey? :haha:

Im looking forward to the talk about contraception post birth, no WAY am I going to take anything. If it took me yonks to get preg again Id feel like a right mug. They say youre super fertile after a pregnancy so bring it on tbh. Cant see us being at it that much anyway, had quite enough sex while ttc this one thankyou very much. 

I do agree tho, Britt, pack zee bag. It wont jinx you and make your contractions start :) Write a list and send DH out for the stuff :D


----------



## DragonMummy

i'm going to go on Yasmin as i have heard it helps with the side effects of PCOS. Anything to slow my beard growth.... :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

MrsF am on annual leave til the 21st so am at least getting holiday pay! But i should get paid now. I think it's all sorted. If not then i will be kicking up an ALMIGHTY stink!


----------



## cranberry987

That's rly annoying about your mat pay. They might backdate it if they screw it up


----------



## DragonMummy

they WILL backdate it! Otherwise I will be on to the Union!


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies, was busy training the new girl all day, enjoyed reading all your posts, this thread is getting exciting!! I think we might have some babies soon....not mind though k?? :winkwink:



DragonMummy said:


> i'm going to go on Yasmin as i have heard it helps with the side effects of PCOS. Anything to slow my beard growth.... :rofl:

you're a nut, I absolutely love it :rofl:



DragonMummy said:


> oh well we successfully managed to put the shits up Britt then! :rofl:
> 
> Sorry hun!
> 
> I popped into work today to sort out my maternity pay. we have this really rubbish software called People Solutions which acts as a go-between between resources, HR, payroll, us and our line managers. And it's complete crap. It never works. So last week I get a letter through saying er... PS has gone a bit wrong, none of your mat leave has been authorised, (despite me specifically phoning round all of the above departments on my last day to check) please fill in this form on this piece of paper or you won't get paid. Sigh..... So I went in to make sure it was actually DONE and everyone was saying to me OMG your bump is TINY, where's it gone??? Now I don't think my work maternity shirt helped as it always made me look bigger than I was, but she's very engaged right now (got my sexually abused cowboy walk back again) so I think most of her is now in my pelvis.
> 
> britt my contractions with H started as mild period pains every 10 minutes or so then got gradually stronger. I've had some pains like you've described and I think it's a combination of baby getting very engaged, BH's and general strain. xxxx

thanks for the info DM, you better get that pay, I have to fight for my last bit of commission and let me tell you I will fight tooth and nail, I worked hard for it. I got the sexy cowboy walk too DM! I was at a restaurant today and I was walking past other tables to get to the washroom of course and my belly was at eye level, I felt like a carnival clown- everyone was staring at me as I was walking by. Yes people its a pregnant woman, pretty common actually!
oh and my bump has totally disappeared too, must mean that bubs is engaged hey? when is your next apt? my dr will be checking me out on Thursday



MrsF said:


> i know i shouldn't laugh, but :rofl: so sorry Britt for jinxing you hun :hugs: DM - you made me snot hun with your comment :haha: Britt, it sounds like it could've been a practice one, or maybe even bubb's laid on a nerve or something? for goodness sake woman, get your bloody bag packed just in case!!!!!
> 
> i've just got back from another trip to the assessment unit - junior decided to go all quiet on me. Turns out he was just hiding and playing silly buggers - as soon as they put the monitor on he was throwing shapes left, right and chelsea.....but the monitor did pick up some irregular contractions again - stronger than braxtons :)
> 
> dm - does this mean you're not getting paid hun?
> 
> cranberry - cute scan :) not sure really what rh-ve means / entails, but my friend is and she just has a few jabs now and again i think
> 
> mrs-g - lol, sorry hun ! Hope you're having a fab time in Whitby :)
> 
> well, off to lie down again as my boobs are killing my back......thought i'd share x x x

ha ha, no worries it was comical after that scary period pain that I had last night, reading your posts :haha: I dont know MrsF, sounds like bubs might be making an arrival soon :happydance: so glad he was hiding, I hear they get quite quiet before labour......



cranberry987 said:


> rhe negative is fine for first baby I think, but during the birth we might mingle blood, so my body would fight off the babys blood if it was rhe +ve. From then on any more rhe +ve blood in my body (ie 2nd pregnancy) I would have the antibodies already so would reject the baby. They give you a jab which basically clears out the rhe +ve blood in the first preg so you dont develop the antibodies.
> 
> Or something like that, I dunno rly :p
> 
> Is funny reading you, half are willing baby to come asap and poor britt is wanting her to stay in as long as poss. Im sure once your due date is here youll be on the raspberry tea and curry!

I know its so ironic isnt it?? well hopefully just false alarms and she will stay in another few weeks. I think RH-ve is very common they just need to know that you are to treat it but otherwise nothing at all to worry about

your scan pic is gorgeous....ahhh little cutie, I love the 12 week scan, bubs now looks like a baby :happydance:

alright talk to everyone soon


----------



## MarsMaiden

LMAO!! Clearly I have 'going slightly doolally' to look forward to in the last weeks of pregnancy if you ladies are anything to go by!! :p

cranberry - gorgeous scan pic! 

DM - what a pain that they screwed up your pay but it sounds like they caught it in planty of time to get sorted.

I officially booked my annual leave and maternity leave yesterday so I am all set to go on 15 July! 6 weeks just feels like nothing now although I do find that sitting at a desk all day leaves me a bit uncomfortable by the end of the day. Have a few things to do out and about today so hopefully will go quickly.

Off to the midwife today just for a blood pressure check but hoping I'll get to hear the heartbeats again, just cos I love it! Does anyone know if the gtt is routine in the UK? It hasnt been mentioned by my mw at all yet?

Anyways love and bump rubs to everyone - hang in there! :D


----------



## MarsMaiden

Another question! I keep seeing things about pineapple being used to bring on labour - does that mean I should be avoiding it or limiting how much I eat now? I have been eating a lot just cos its yummy! I'm sure its not a problem as surely they would tell you if you shouldnt eat it but would just be interested to see what others had been told???


----------



## DragonMummy

Only if you're high risk, MM. So: obese, family history of diabetes, any other likeliness towards diabetes, unusually large babies etc . I didn't have it with Harry but had it this time round as I was diagnosed with PCOS. despite me telling them repeatedly that PCOS has never had any effect on my glucose tolerance (hence 4 months of sheer misery on Metformin :sick:). Although I think some PCT's do farm them out to everyone. Nothing like Lucozade for breakfast. Yummah.....

Happy 12 weeks CB! That seems to have gone sooo slowly! Probably something to do with most of us being third tri now. 

Britt only 2 more days til we're full term. O.M.G.


----------



## ahbon

blimey ladies you lot can chat!

I'm not putting myself forward for the next in line as it's too soon but I might well be admitted as I've obstetric cholestasis (itching from liver bile yukkiness) and I'm still having a lot of acid puking :( Hoping all ok this week with new tablets and back to consultants next monday (then the following for another scan). Both girls were fine and growing - one definately bigger than the other as has been the case all along - twin 1 was 3lbs 11 and twin 2 was 2lbs 12. I'd like them to be at least 5lbs before being born but wow am starting to suffer now. Everyone kept saying how well i'm coping and how well I'm doing - I think that if they sat on the sofa not doing a lot most of the time they'd be ok too! haha Right we've now ordered / got everything for the girls to arrive just in case. Even got the pushchair sorted (got a deal on Baby Jogger City Mini double as it's last years model from John Lewis). Got everything to pack my hospital bag which now I will do - and the girls one but I'm hoping to stay out of hospital until Mrs F, Mrs G, DM and Britt all have theirs first! The girls are so active now - moving around constantly - still freaks me out when the bump goes tight when they move :(

MM - was told to stay away from real pineapple whilst doing IVF and up until after birth but pineapple juice was ok - not sure if this is true though.

cranberry - great pic :)

right off to bath and see if this sickness passes!

*hugs* to all x


----------



## cranberry987

hiya

bear in mind that you can refuse the gtt if you want - if you suspect that you might marginally fail it and your baby is a perfect size then it might not be worth the bother tbh. they make everything a MASSIVE hassle once they think your bloods are slightly high. Mine are fine/low and I still have to have all this nonsense done to me. Youd have to weigh up the pros and cons tho rly as in everything.

I feel like the last few weeks have gone fast, but up to 10 or so dragged. have to wait til 20 til next scan now. Ive had scans at 5 8 and 12, Im used to them being every few weeks, not every few months! Is this baby not cooked already?!

I read something about not eating the core of the pineapple (but the flesh was fine) or it would induce labour/contractions, but I dunno who would eat the core tbh so it might have been a bit wrong.


----------



## Mrs-G

I'm home but can't chat long as inlaws are coming at 6 and I've gotta cook dinner!

I'm soooo tired from my weekend away, burst into tears earlier so I went to bed for an hour, I needed that sleep.

My money is on MrsF, DM, Britt, Ahbon then me!!! Have I missed anyone?

I've not been told about gtt but midwife is monitoring me I think as baby measures half a week ahead and my wee always has issues, probably because I do not drink nearly enough!!!

I get pains in my side all the time, like a stitch. I have also been getting sharp 'oooooo' pains, not too sure what they are but they make me go 'oooooo', not too sure if these are BH but they only last a second and are usually one off, if that's a practice contraction then I'm gonna be in for a he'll of an eye opener!!!!! I'm expecting labour to be like heavy period pains........lol how wrong can I be?

Went to a car boot in Whitby on Sunday and was soooo pissed off, my lotti ladybird rocker I paid £35 for was £18 (mine is better condition) plus a brand new lotti ladybird play mat £20, mine was £55........oh dear. But I did buy a Disney changing bag that looks brand new for just £2.50 and I've managed to get through the whole break without buying a single item of baby clothing, how disciplined is that?


----------



## MrsF

bollocks. just spent ages writing a reply and i lost it. bugger.

so, heres the condensed version - hello all!!

dm, i hope they get your pay sorted,

mm - yay for mat leave date! Going doolally at the end of pregnancy is an unwritten side effect i think....

britt - pleased your taking it more easy at work - you can get your bag sorted now ;)

mrs-g - sleep is a must hun, i get teary too if i dont / cant sleep

abhon - sorry to hear about your OC hun, you ok? x x 

cranberry - it does feel like you're left to your own devices after 12 weeks, but 20 week scan will soon be here - you finding out gender?

afm - lazy day, cooked a hearty sausage and lentil casserole, had loads of RLT / capsules, now in bed with tummy ache.... cmon bubbs, time to come out now, i need to be able to move, eat, drink and sleep!!! (mind you, no guarantees that'll happen when you do come!!) 

so, it seems we shall be delivering in order of dates - me, then dm, then britt...are we all june ladies?? anyone heard from yomo? she was a few days before me. Also, not seen mercyme or mamafiry for a while, or blue or dilly? any ideas? hope they're well x x x


----------



## cranberry987

boo to tummy ache, hope they do some good and get bubs moving

Were gonna find out the sex, I reckon weve spent long enough waiting tbh already. A friend just had her 20w scan and they couldnt tell the sex, baby was moving too much. She got preg first cycle tho so I think a lot of the time she doesnt see the joy in things iykwim. She wasnt fussed, Id have been on the blower booking a private 4d scan. I look at my preg tracker all the time and am like oo fingernails, she doesnt have any idea about that stuff. I rly think if she had actually had to work for it it would have been more enjoyed.

Anyway, sorry, went off on one.

Enjoy the RLT curries and bonking all :)


----------



## Mrs-G

Me and oh were just talking today about sex..... Babies not ours (although we did it once over the weekend but not very enjoyable for me, couldn't find a position that was comfy and gave me the right feelings if ya know what I mean, our usual position which works well just strained my tummy, OH enjoyed though so that's what I was bothered about, not in a major rush to do again though!) anyway back to babies sex, we were saying we have no idea why people would wait, finding out that we're having a girls was amazing and she is no longer an it but our little girl, it's allowed us to bond with her so much. There will be enough surprises the day she arrives!


----------



## DragonMummy

G I'm with you. It was like I fell in love with her all over again when I found out she was a little girl. The same when we found out with Harry. When they stop being an "it" and become a he or she, then it's a real person. 

And re jiggy, we are sticking with spooning. It's comfy, cuddly, doesn't require too much effort and doesn't hurt!


----------



## MarsMaiden

ooh ahbon, sorry about the obstetric cholestasis *hugs* I dont know much about it, can it cause other complications other than the itching? Great that you've ordered your baby jogger, I'm still looking out for a good deal but reckon I've got plenty of time yet (plus I don't want to store it too long!) Thanks for the pineapple comments, reckon I may just cut back a little and spread it out so eat one over a few days rather than all in one!

Cranberry - I know what you mean about scans! I expected lots extra because of the twins but had one at 8, one at 13 and one at 20. My next one is next week at 28 and I can't wait to see them again!! I can deffo understand wanting to find out the baby's sex and I do think that it helps you bond and makes it all feel that much more real. My husband cried when he found out we were having a little girl and he didnt even know he wanted one that much until then!

MrsG - sounds like you at least got a couple of bargains at the car boot! I picked up a mamas and papas caterpillar rocker the other day for £2! I am a bit of an addict but I swear I have saved myself hundreds of pounds, especially preparing for 2! 

MrsF - Yay for a lazy day, hope the RLT starts working its magic for you! 

*waves at Britt and DM and anyone else I've forgotten!*

big day for me today..... *drumroll*...... I'm in third tri!!! Woohooo! Somedays I still dont trust my luck that we were lucky enough to fall pregnant but the fact that there are gonna be two new little people in our lives in a few months is really starting to hit home now! Heard the HBs at the mw yesterday and little girl started kicking at the doppler, I already feel like they have their own little personalities! Little boy is active and kicking alllllll the time but little girl seems chilled until something annoys her and she decides she's not gonna put up with it!


----------



## MrsF

:happydance: happy 3rd tri MM :) it's crazy to think of the journey endured to get here, and now we're all so close to meeting our much wanted beanies :) it does make you fill up sometimes x x x 

lol, not even gonna comment on the jiggy comments - :nope: still cant think of anything worse......

when i was in hosp a couple of weeks ago, the mw said "oh, so you know the sex then" to which dh and i replied yep, since about week 12. She replied "it beats me why people want to find out - why? i bet you were the sort of child who looked for your christmas presents, no patience......." i was gobsmacked!! Dh made a comment about bonding with him and she replied "Piffle!!! How can you bond with something you havent met yet...." i had to keep my mouth shut at this point, but how rude!!! My body, our baby, our decision! End of!!!! i really hope she's not my induction mw....i respect anyone's decision to find out / not find out

tell you what interested me - yesterday i was reading in the breastfeeding thread of a lady who has expressed enough milk for her LO for 6 months - fab stuff! Got me thinking what a good idea to have a bank of milk so you can "stop breastfeeding" but carry on providing. gonna look into that to see how she did it.

hope everyone has a good day planned, mine consists of sleeping, food shopping and watching the apprentice on sky plus :) exciting times ladies....


----------



## ahbon

As much as I love the kicks etc I really wish one of hte girls would stop doing it down on my cervix! My bump seems really hard at night now - not cramping or braxton hicks just seems less wobbly - like when the girls move around too much - feels like they are running out of room - then in the daytime it's back to normal - well wierd!

Am so itchy today :( Hubby wants me to call hospital - I'm holding off as I know it's normal to be itchy and I've obviously got more due to cholestasis

Hubby mentioned which one he thought was each name we've chosen......whoops we'd both decided on the opposite ones HAHA have to see which one looks like which when we met them I suppose :)

MM - congrats on third trimester :)

Hope everyone ok today :) x


----------



## mercyme

Sounds like everyone is doing great! Yay!!!

I'm a honeydew today!


----------



## cranberry987

Yey to third tri and babies growing nice and fat!

That MW sounds like a complete cow, Id have it put on my notes that I refuse to be seen by her. How bloody rude to be like that. She obv doesnt respect anyones right to choose anything, big headed medical dickheads.


----------



## MrsF

lol cranberry, it did make me wonder why she was in the job....

mercy - good to see you hun, i was getting worried bout you x x x

ahbon - sorry to hear about the itchies - if it's any help i get the itchies from time to time, but mainly when i just come out the shower - think it's just my skin drying out. Having said that, you can't be too careful, maybe a quick phonecall to put your mind at rest may help - hope it's nothing x x x

well, so far, havent managed to do anything today - not even get out of bed to watch apprentice - mmmm, will save it for friday now. Just building up energy to get in the shower. thought i'd be bored but actually am enjoying lazing around and surfing the net - should i be feeling guilty?? it's nice to spend some time curled up with my cat and dog actually! 

getting some lovely period pains again, on and off - i never actually thought i'd be pleased to feel them, but strangely am! Prob cos it's a sign something's happening. RLT is defo doing the job! 

i will confess that these last couple of weeks are like the 2ww without a doubt!!! symptom spotting, wondering about the cervix, feeling every twinge and analysing it, checking underwear.... the only positive is that you know you are defo pregnant at this stage!!! oh well, only 12 sleeps left til I-Day....


----------



## cranberry987

I reckon this is about the only time in your life that lazing around is acceptable. Do more lazing! Just cook the baby and have a relax


----------



## MrsF

:thumbup: well, if you say so hun.......:sleep::sleep::sleep: lol x


----------



## cranberry987

met my doula today who was ace, yey. not much to do now with her until oct/nov so will just bimble along til I know how things are going. reassuring to have found someone who I like, gets me and will stand up for me in the hospital if i go in. Youd think that would be DH's job rly, but he gets a bit tongue tied in these situations.

She does shiatsu which can bring on labour (will use that and anything else I can get my hands on once Im 36/38w or something) and also it can increase the strength of contractions - loving it tbh, yey, home birth, Ill be screaming for an epidural once the day comes I know it :p

I heard alan sugar on the radio today, theres a new apprentice soon, I never watched it but I might this series.


----------



## MrsF

it's been on for a few weeks hun, i missed the first few cos of yoga, so i;ve series linked them purposefully for a day of viewing :)

good news about your doula - it's crossed my mind about getting one as i've heard really good things about their support and advocacy.

well, good news this end, my DH's cousin has just gone through the first ivf cycle and has got a positive today :happydance: possibly twins :happydance: am over the moon for them.

and on a totally different note - i'm having my own personal competition going on as to what's gonna go first: 

a) my belly button - it's hanging on in there, but getting shallower and smaller by the day
b) stretch marks - v lucky to not have any yet...
c) Baby - lol

i'm clearly hoping for c!!!


----------



## cranberry987

I reckon if youve not got stretch marks by now then youre pretty much out of the woods, you wont grow that much more now will you?

so belly button vs baby, hmm.... belly button!

Didnt realise apprentice had already started, might see if its on iplayer.

I would recommend a doula if you think you might want to have any kind of arguament with the MW/Consultant while youre in labour, then you can tell em what you want pre birth and if its needed, you set the doula on the mw and you get what you want. 
Also the c section rate is 50% less with a doula. I guess youre just more relaxed so the oxywhatever can do its job - Rebecca today explained that Oxysomething and adrenaline are like on a see saw, so if youre stressed (ie adrenaline) your oxythingy goes down meaning your contractions are less effective.

I just like the idea of getting shiatsu while im in labour, will get my nails done too maybe!


----------



## Mrs-G

Right, you lot have list me with the whole doula thing!!!!

Mrs f, great news on your cousin x

As for choice a,b and c I too was thinking the same but figured if belly button not popped yet it won't, if I've got a couple of stretch marks on my boobs but not belly, they're not gonna appear, so I'm just waiting for baby!!!!


----------



## Britt11

mercyme said:


> Sounds like everyone is doing great! Yay!!!
> 
> I'm a honeydew today!

hey ladies, sorry just a quick one from me today, has been a very stressful and not good day...agghh those are bound to happen though once in awhile I guess

yeah Mercyme for being a honeydew! :thumbup:

happy 3rd tri Ahbon!! :thumbup:

MrsF- sounds like you are really enjoying this mat leave stuff, nice!! I may have my last day on the 17th now with vacation and start mat leave July 1st, so yeah!! :)

k, got to run, chat tomorrow


----------



## MrsF

morning ladies :flower:

britt - totally recommend mat leave hun, and i never thought i'd say that, thought i'd be bored witless by now but taking it all in my waddley-stride quite well!!!

mrs-g - i hope my belly button doesnt pop, makes my bum go funny thinking about it!!

cranberry - the rate this one is growing, who knows how much bigger i'm gonna get!!!

well, dh and i had a vindaloo and a jalfrezee last night - nadda! the only thing its given me is bloody toothache!! and a very active baby!! been up since 5.30 with wrigglebum in my tummy!! we'll see how the day progresses!!! x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs f, you must be so excited!!!! I'm not too sure I will try all these different options to get baby here, just think she'll come of her own accord when she is ready, I guess I'll probably change my mind given another 4 or 5 weeks! Your count down is like mine for maternity, 11 days left, only thing is mine are working days so I actually have another 3 weeks! Grrrrr I can't wait to have nothing on my mind but baby!

Britt, I had a stressful day yesterday too, only woke up for a wee about 3 times last night but after my 3.30 wee I could not sleep for about an hour with work running through my head, need to get out if that one!!!!! We are moving offices this Friday and our new place isn't even ready yet! It is gonna be a nightmare!


----------



## cranberry987

I've slept through two Nights running now! Cannot believe it. Every night up til
Now it's been 4-5 times peeing. Loving 12w!

Maybe try some acupressure to bring baby on. I have no idea about what spots but maybe you could google it

Picking up new Doppler now so have an hour to find baby hb before work. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MarsMaiden

ooh cranberry, the doula sounds great and really good that you have someone there to stick up for you. For me, I'd find it a bit weird having anyone other than DH in the room with me but can def see the advantages! Fingers crossed you find the HB nice and quick, just remember to start really low and move really slowly.

Britt and MrsG - sorry for stressful days, hopefully you wont have too many more! Yay Britt for starting leave a bit earlier too, maybe you'll have time to pack your bag then ;)

MrsF - I think you should try reverse psychology - tell bump how much you love them being in there and wish they would stay as long as possible!

Found out I do have to have the gtt due to the twin pregnancy so am booked in on 21 June - fun times! Have to say I am enjoying being pregnant soooo much! It's gonna feel really weird when there aren't babies in my tummy one day.

DIY I am not loving so much! Spent last night undercoating some chest of draws ready to be painted tonight then I just have the pine bed to sand, undercoat and paint and the new bathroom cupboard to prep and paint! If I never see another paintbrush again, it will be too damn soon! Just want to put my feet up and enjoy this last couple of months now!


----------



## cranberry987

Gtt sounds thoroughly boring. You actually have to wait around the hr or something don't you. Take a good book. Hope all is well there

DIY ain't my thing either tbh. I can gaff about lining cupboards but painting just sends me into a teenage strop. Me and dh have division of labor and that's his part I'm afraid :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Not always, cb. For mine I had to drink my measured lucozade at 7am then my mw turned up 2 hours later to take the blood. Much easier!


----------



## MarsMaiden

I have to fast from 10pm the night before for the gtt and then go to the clinic for 8.30, have the drink and then wait two hours. I am trying to be positive in that at least I get a couple of hours off work! Will take a book so really dont think it will be that bad - I am remarkably good at doing nothing! :p Just hope they have comfy chairs!

I am a bit of a control freak unfortunately and my dh seems unable to paint in straight lines so I always end up doing the cutting in or the fiddly jobs. If I let him paint furniture, it would end up with runs all over it!! you know what they say, if you want a job doing right....


----------



## MrsF

mm - good luck for your gtt hun, they'll sit you with other ladies in for the same thing so you/ll have someone to talk to x x and loving the reverse psychology idea!!! x

mrs-g - i am excited, but i'm worried too - i'm struggling to walk and get quite breathless talking so i'm worried i'm so unfit that i'll struggle to look after him!! but then again i reckon it'll be easier once my body is my own again. 

how is everyone today? 

had a friend round for lunch and she helped me go shopping which was a godsend - but am now back in bed absolutely knackered!!! tooth still hurts though which is a pain, do i not want toothache whilst going through labour!!! can you have fillings whilst pregnant? (i mean with the local anaesthetic??) gonna give dentist a bell i think 

x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

MM we have a strict policy on DIY in our house. DH works overtime and we pay a professional to do it. Honest to god it's just better that way.

Thought I would bore you all shitless with some pics of Sophie's nursery...


OK you have to imagine the bed with cot sides on and some toys.....

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/249955_10150614971050023_781605022_18811830_2575973_n.jpg

The changing unit (all neatly stocked with about a million nappies)

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/247357_10150614976110023_781605022_18811899_7482695_n.jpg

Curtains

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/247337_10150614985560023_781605022_18812005_5534795_n.jpg

Wardrobe all neatly arranged 

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/251191_10150614970915023_781605022_18811827_3797010_n.jpg

Needs no explaination....

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/260261_10150614954800023_781605022_18811703_1734546_n.jpg


JUST in so much trouble when DH gets in and realises i've been up a ladder with a hammer

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/251703_10150614954790023_781605022_18811702_5830265_n.jpg

I guess the name is sticking.....

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/248599_10150615017490023_781605022_18812407_4578420_n.jpg


----------



## MrsF

loving the nursery pics dm!!! looks good! and yes, you shouldnt have been up the ladder, but i totally empathise - needs must and all that! x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

when its got to be done....


----------



## Britt11

hi ladies, just saying hi, a proper catch up later
DM- beautiful nursery :hugs:
good luck with the GD tests, I had to have it done (they do for any woman in their 30's here) and its very sugary the drink you have to take, made my stomach nauseaus lol

anyway talk with you all soon

:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

oh and happy 37 weeks DM!! we are watermelons today!! :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

Rich *told* me to get up a ladder on the upstairs landing the other day. would have been in a perfect place for me to go over the banister and down an 8ft drop the the bottom steps. The smoke alarm needed batteries and was beeping. In the end I had to do it as I wanted a bloody nap. Stood on a table tho which I reckoned was more stable with it having 4 legs and all.

Found HB this morning and again this evening with Rich, yey. This morning was a bit close to my pulse so the recording isnt that clear. You can hear the horses hooves most of the way through if you imagine it, but theres a point at 1.08 where it goes from my hb to bubs v clearly for a few secs

https://www.mediafire.com/?urczixz3f5s1rw9

Have to download it from here as I couldnt work out how to get it off my phone to pay on t'internet directly.

Love the nursery pics, the curtains are lush with the ribbons. Im gonna do bunting too, waiting to see what colour ribbon to use first ^^ we've got yellow walls and white wardrobe so far


----------



## MrsF

happy 37 weeks dm and britt - you're officially full term :) cran - great to hear hb isnt it :) so early as well!!! you'll be on it everyday now - i know i was until the wriggles and flutters kicked in, its ace x x 

still got wanky toothache - miserable. got an appt to see dentist next week. have taken my paracetamols and its taken the edge off. but, strangely, my period pains are getting worse... and bubbs is wriggling like a mad 'un - i wonder if he's getting into a more comfy position for his grand entrance.....

......i'm a bugger for symptom spotting...... x x x


----------



## cranberry987

oh i forgot to say, i went to the dentist the other week and kinda need a filling but i can manage for now. he said there were risks of the injection in pregnancy but if it rly hurts then might be worth it. I didnt look at what the specific risks were tho. with mine they put some coating on it as a temp fix so there might be something they can do like that.


----------



## Britt11

MrsF said:


> happy 37 weeks dm and britt - you're officially full term :) cran - great to hear hb isnt it :) so early as well!!! you'll be on it everyday now - i know i was until the wriggles and flutters kicked in, its ace x x
> 
> still got wanky toothache - miserable. got an appt to see dentist next week. have taken my paracetamols and its taken the edge off. but, strangely, my period pains are getting worse... and bubbs is wriggling like a mad 'un - i wonder if he's getting into a more comfy position for his grand entrance.....
> 
> ......i'm a bugger for symptom spotting...... x x x

to think you are going to have your baby regardless in 10 days is awesome!! ha ha I love the symptom spotting :thumbup:
i could be another month if she is overdue :wacko:
hope your tooth feels better
:hugs:
Kitten has been wriggling around lots but also sleeping lots today too


----------



## DragonMummy

Yay for watermelons!!! Can't believe we're full term! That's the only good thing about being booked in for a csec. I know that She will be here in 18 days time, if not sooner. Happy day.


----------



## Britt11

18 days....I am so jealous DM.....
cant wait to meet Sophie


----------



## Mrs-G

You guys are very chatty lately, I'm struggling to keep up!!!!

Couldn't sleep again last night, took me till midnight to drop off, then woke at 3, then took another hour or so to drop off, woke again at half five! What a pain! Going out tonight as well, going to an all you can eat Japanese! Must not eat seafood!

Well big move today and I'm very excited, so stupid!

Watermelons hey, I'm not happy about being a little yellow one!

DM nursery looks lovely Hun. Very girly!

Good luck cranberry with your test!

Run out of time now so gotta go x


----------



## MarsMaiden

MrsF - ooh, how grim to have toothache now! I have to say I think you can have treatment but only without anaesthetic so something like the coating cranberry was talking about sounds like a good idea! I have a severe phobia and cant be treated without sedation so I'd be pretty stuffed if I got toothache now! I love all your symptom spotting and the comparison with the tww!! I can imagine it must be really tough the first time when you really dont know what you're looking for!

DM - Unfortunately all our spare cash went on the building work which we couldnt do ourselves so we have just had to tackle the stuff that we can. I normally quite enjoy it but there has just been so much this time all in one go! Your nursery looks absolutely beautiful! Loving the curtains and the bunting too!

Cranberry - yay for you and dh getting to hear the heartbeat!

Britt - I can't see you going overdue so reckon you dont have much longer than DM to wait now!

MrsG - ooh, have a lovely time out tonight and fingers crossed you don't fall asleep in whatever fully cooked dish you end up having! :p

Dh came home from his work trip this morning which was fab. We have the weekend before he heads off again on Sunday night for a week. Typical that he hasnt had any trips for months and now I'm heavily pregnant seems like he's gonna be away every five minutes!!

Ah well at least it's Friday - woooohooooo!!!


----------



## MrsF

tehe, there's a definite buzz about the thread that's for sure!!! Cant believe that some of our babies are in sight!!! 

i know - crap timing with the tooth debarcle - i used to have a phobia but have it kinda under control, but there's no way they could do work without an anasethetic....it's a bit easier today, but still there - i cant think of any other worse pain to have throughout labour!!! maybe if i ignore it itll go away!!! 

no symptoms of labour to speak of so far today...prob a good thing as it does consume me!!! 

got my DH's pressie today that i'm going to give him as soon as bubbs is born - its a book called Daddy and Me - had me in tears - so cute!!!! Gonna write a little message in and wrap it up to give to him just after :) 

not much planned today apart from the usual - sleep and net surfing!! Ive gotta make my sisters birthday present - a family of sock monkeys - so that should keep me occupied over the next week - you watch bubbs put in an early appearance now i have a project to complete!!!

hope you are all well and have a lovely weekend planned - i'm off to get in the shower - a first for me this week before 3pm! lady of leisure.... :) laters crazy cats x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Aww at the book. He'll probably blub as well tbh :)

Are you making the monkeys from socks or knitting them?

Ive bought DH a Fathers day mug. Got it printed from photobox with our 12w scan pic on. If he doesnt melt at it hes in trouble! These men play it so cool sometimes then are suprisingly soppy at other times.

Ive had a crappy morning of crap. Work was fine, leaving the carpark I reversed into a PARKED car... It was double parked and shouldnt have been there, but still. Hardly any damage at all - the bumper just needs banging back in, it just came off about 1cm. So I left my mobile number and theyve called but not left a voicemail. I called the number but its some automated call centre so Ill never get through to them. 

Then I went to the gym and put all my stuff in a locker, lock didnt work, so I moved it ALL, lock didnt work. Had to try 4 lockers!

Stupid silly things is all. Need to have a cheer up I think, just grumpy about the stupid car bashing. Mine is totally fine as it has a 5mph crash bumper or whatever, so it just bends then goes back as long as youre going slowly. This was a crappy R reg Fiesta so its probably written off with £5 worth of damage

Think Im gonna get a new wardrobe at the weekend. Thinking about getting another Pax - have one in nursery, but want a super big corner one for our bedroom. Atm have my clothes in about 4 places and its rly annoying. Have to convert skinflint husband to the idea tho.....

Have a good afternoon


----------



## DragonMummy

Alright kids? Boo to generic toothaches around the place. If it helps, bad toothache is worse than labour. i'd rather have a baby :rofl:

Just sitting down for lunch (mozarella pizza - yummah. appetite has gone crackers this week). been nesting most of the day. Got on top of my laundry (got to put all the clean away in a sec) and tidied Harry Dragon's room. Keep going into Sophie's room to touch things! it doesn't seem real though. I can't believe there will actually be a new person in this house in 3 weeks. I mean, my son was born at 38 weeks so she must be about that size, and she's still moving as much as ever (ferret up the top time again) and my bump is massive. But she doesn't seem real yet.


----------



## cranberry987

I hate toothache too, its like you cant forget about it whatever you do. its right up there in your head.

Pizza sounds like a fab idea, Im not able to eat much atm, Im starving then can only eat like 5 bites. Blood sugar is fab because of it tho and Ive lost 10lbs since the bfp. Making sure to eat lots of veg etc and milk so as to provide actual nutrients, just the mashed potatoes etc I can afford to cut out anyway.

It does feel v odd that theres actually going to be a baby at the end of all this. Have you been checked etc, any sign of anything happening any time soon?


----------



## Mrs-G

Good evening, I'm cream cracked! Work shit, long hours and crap boss, (don't think he's actually noticed the bump I'm carrying with what he expects!) been on feet all day! Now in bed so hoping for some actual sleep!!!!!!

Catcha laters x x


----------



## MrsF

lol, mrs-g, loving the concise update hun!!! Hope youve managed to get some good :sleep: 

dm - pleased to hear that labour is easier than toothache!!! made my day that :) x x mozerrella pizza....mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

cranberry - making them from socks hun, forgotten how to knit! made one full one yesterday and then 2 semi-done. my mum's round today so when shes gone i'm on it. sorry to hear about your prang - hope your car's ok

well, i've been up since 5am - woke up with the most incredible pain across my bump - really thought my time had come :( sent the adrenalin round my body and woke me up, but nothing since. so, i got up and nested instead!! Dh even got breakfast in bed before work - brownie points for moi..... so housework done, and i'm back in bed with the animals hoping to catch a few zzzzzz's before mother visits (my animals are normally barred from the bedroom, but during a naptime, they come in and keep me company - i'm a sucker for those big eyes)

hope everyone has a nice relaxing weekend x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Ooh I might have a go at making some sock monkeys. Knitting takes bloody ages. I'm doing a blanket ATM but I think it's gonna be too small :( tested it with a fake kitchen paper roll baby and even that was too big. Can be a carseat snuggly maybe

Shame the one pain woke you up. Sounds like a productive morning tho:)

Have a good day all. We're putting pax together for our bedroom. I'm on instructions and screw holding duty!


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies, its been crazy busy with training the new girl, forgot everything I read...
Cran- sorry to hear about your car, but what a sweetie you are for leaving a note, seriously so many people would not. I saw this guy back into my car and he left his white paint on it but of course did not leave a note or anything and it was too hard to see his license #. Frustrates me... :wacko:

MrsF- well things are definitely getting ready though....I know how you feel, wondering when it will happen but technically we are only 37+ weeks, most women with their first pregnancy go over, my guess is you will be waiting for your induction- but that is so close!!

hope everyone is well


----------



## DragonMummy

shant bother mentioning me having H at 38 weeks again :haha:

productive day today! her cot is now built with all Harrys old toys and mobile arranged in it, looks really cute!


----------



## Mrs-G

Evening all x

I had a really good nights sleep, only a couple of toilet trips!!!

Work better today but still non stop, just took dh to pub for dinner he had 3 beers and said what's next, I said let's go and as we got out I turned left to the car, he turned right to the next pub, bless him, he seriously thought we were making a night of it!

I feel huge today!

Mrs f/Britt/DM did you get much bigger in the last few weeks? I'm really not sure whether I can physically get any bigger!

Cranberry, you're very organised! Knitting already, I can't/won't knit!

Mrs f, it's sounding promising, did it really hurt?????? Oh dear!


----------



## cranberry987

Haha. Bless dh. Silly thing. It's dinner then bed not dinner then pub! :p


----------



## DragonMummy

G I've been more or less the same for the last three months then about a week ago I had a bit of a surge. It varies though as when her head is deep I look tiny.


----------



## Mrs-G

cranberry987 said:


> Haha. Bless dh. Silly thing. It's dinner then bed not dinner then pub! :p

Lol


----------



## Mrs-G

Do I need to buy a pram suit in new born or 0-3 months?????

I've got 2 for 3-6 months as this should be nov - jan but nothing earlier. It's just the one I bought from mamas and papas is half price and I love it, don't know whether to also buy it smaller.


----------



## MrsF

morning ladies :flower: hope you are all well x x x

not sure how much bigger i've got in the past few weeks tbh, but everyone keeps saying how small i am for 8.5 months - alot of people think i''m only about 6 months. i'm noticing the shape change more than anything else as he drops down. 

sorry to be a thicky, but what's a pram suit hun??!! 

mrs-g the pain was the ost intense i've felt yet BH wise, but it was tolerable...

feeling a bit "blah" today - think i'm getting fed up of groundhog day. it's weird Britt, cos i know you're right, we;ve still got a few weeks to go, but i think because i've got a date for next week, psychologically, i'm near the end - not sure that makes sense!!! DM - im 38 weeks tomorrow and like you, i know a lot of peeps who gave birth then. but i think Britt's right, induction it is.

have a lovely day ladies, will check in later x x x


----------



## Britt11

MrsF- I would love to have LO at 39 weeks, I think that is a perfect time :thumbup: I think the odds are in your favour for induction, but you never know the baby might surprise you and show up early. My doctor will let me go to 41.5 weeks!! agghhh, no!! if you have a bump pic, post it, I will get DH to take pics soon as well. I am the opposite everyone thinks I'm massive :wacko: but according to my doc I am still measuring a cm small.
I get massive stares out in public too, and I'm like okay people you all came to the world this way, nothing to see, its quite normal- i'm not a circus freak lol :rofl:

DM- your FB posts are priceless, you are SOOOOO ready for little Sophie to enter this world...maybe she will come early with this being your second and your history with Dragon

MrsG- sorry I dont know what a pram suit is either...

guess what girls, I have been doing a lot of thinking and I believe i have decided to make Friday this week my last day of work :happydance: I am just so freakin tired and I have more than enough vacation time to do this, I think I just need to let go and move onto this stage now.

Mrsf, I know you are off, DM you are on mat leave now too right?

have a lovely day everyone :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh well done you! Really it's just not worth the money to keep flogging your arse off this late on! i'm off now but technically it's annual leave. My mat leave officially starts on the 21st.

Re pram suits, I'm not bothering til winter. She's got a little quilted jacket which will be more than enough if you layer and have a blanket. Our pram is basically a buggy converter so it has a cosytoe round it so she'll be super snug. Better to have lots of thin removable layers than one big chunky one. I bought a pramsuit a while back (while we were TTC - I just loved it) but am giving it to a friend who is due in November as i don't think I will use it.


----------



## cranberry987

ooh, add me on FB https://www.facebook.com/hshingler

Britt, glad youre taking mat leave at last, cant imagine how knackered you must be,try and have a rest when youre off and wind down the pace of things a bit.

Ive got 3 pram/snowsuits at 0-3 months, but Im due Dec. Will have growth scans between 20 and 40w so Im gonna hold off buying newborn stuff til then, if baby is massive then I wont bother wth NB. (My blood sugars are fine btw, lowest ever this week as Ive eaten super healthy so baby wont be growing to be man-sized yey)

bought a ladybird costume today in mothercare - 3-6m as they didnt have smaller. It was half price in the sale and I was looking online at it for ages, so I bought it. Its got lickle feelers on the head!Ladybird

Proper nesting atm too. Had a massive blitz of the house and got about 1% through. Still loads to do, but have about 15 bin bags to go to the tip next weekend :haha:

Hope youre all having a nice weekend, shocking weather here... and I have to watch the Grandprix ><


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh that is soooo cute!!! Harry had a little Dragon costume (his nickname has been Dragon since he was a couple of weeks old)

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00427.jpg


----------



## Britt11

ahh Dragon is so cute and totally lives up to his name, what a cutie- sweet then and super sweet now

Cran- wow you are getting in the nesting thing, thats awesome! i bought one 7lb sleeper and the rest are 0-3 months, I know my friend ended up just buying a few smaller suits when her girl was born as she was on the small side and it was no big deal. I wonder how big my LO is...doctor never commented but I do know she is strong.

okay knackered, going to sign off
so 5 more days of work :happydance:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Morning!!

pram suits - I have got a couple of newborn ones as they were hand me downs but if I was buying myself would have just gone for 0-3 or possibly even 3 - 6 (can't imagine its the sort of thing that would matter if it was a bit big to start!) Mine should be hitting 3 months in about November and I dont think they'll need anything too warm before then plus the chances of getting out with 2 are likely to be infrequent!!

Yay Britt for finishing work! It sounds like a great idea, I was worried for you going so long!

Will have to check out costume pics later as they wont show at work! My 1 yr old niece had on a little fairy outfit at the weekend and absoultely loved it!! Paraded around like a proper little princess, too cute!

I am feeling huge at the moment! My belly has gone through such a growth spurt since about 23 weeks. Spent yesterday with it just feeling rock solid all day and today is similar, think I just have to get used to the latest stretch but hoping it gets a bit more comfortable again soon!


----------



## cranberry987

that costume is so cute, and the baby inside ofc!

Im gonna get a reindeer/snowman costume in newborn size. Might have a look at fleabay today! Working from home 10-6. Will be super boring as I hardly get any work to do, so mostly sitting online googling stuff. Gonna order some home birth books. Google is a bit useless for advice and Im getting stressed thinking I should do something when rly I know theres nothing I need to do - call doula, call mw, have baby, easy!

Hope youre all not too uncomfortable being all big n round, cant wait til mine looks like baby rather than flab!


----------



## MrsF

am i right in thinking a pramsuit is like an all in one coat for the winter? 

britt - am so pleased your taking leave as of this week - you can get your bag packed at the weekend ;) x x x will try and upload somepics hun, but i gotta try and load the software onto this new netbook (as my laptop blew up a few weels ago)

cran - i have lost many a day googling :) enjoy!! x x 

mm - i cannot begin to imagine how it feels to carry twins - my bump is as tight as a drum and can get v uncomfy - hats off to you lady :) x x 

dm - toooooooooo cute!!! Your Harry looks adorable!!!!

afm - rubbish today. totally fed up. didnt sleep at all well due to the most awful aches in my hips - no position made it easier. at one point i had to physically grab my leg to move it as my hip just wouldnt work. needless to say i'm shattered today and hips are still weird. and toilet trips are stepping up even more! last night dh and i put towels and bin liners on the mattress just in case waters go, and i was so tempted to just pee in bed at one point in the night........am hoping i can catch up on my sleep today and feel a bit sweeter!!!! x x x on the plus side, 7 sleeps to go.....


----------



## cranberry987

Sorry youre feeling crappy, countdown time tho! Has the hospital/GP/MW suggested anything to help you feel more confortable? Hope you can have a chilled day with a few snoozes.

Found out Im mostly seeing the other MW from the one I saw before - she was crap and told me loads of wrong things. So Im happy with that. Going to try and ignore all her faults if she has any. I think shes younger and maybe less experienced but probably less jaded. The older one I saw at booking in didnt seem like she could be bothered. She certainly wasnt up to speed on local procedures/services.


----------



## MrsF

thanks cran x x am seeing MW on weds so will defo mention it then - it's like pressure points, but you'd expect to get them from days of bedrest, not a couple of hours - unless everything's to pot when pregnant. pleased you've changed MWs, gotta feel confident in them 

not managed to snooze yet, had the decorators in to patch up some work in the house before bubbs comes. am in bed now though and determined to get a few zzz's - just one'll do!!! x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

MarsMaiden said:


> Morning!!
> 
> pram suits - I have got a couple of newborn ones as they were hand me downs but if I was buying myself would have just gone for 0-3 or possibly even 3 - 6 (*can't imagine its the sort of thing that would matter if it was a bit big to start*!)


You say that.... :rofl:

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00052.jpg


Current method of clucking is poring over Harrys baby photos. Can you tell? :dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

Mrs F - am also struggling to sleep. its just misery at the moment.

CB -glad you got the MW you preferred. Nothing worse than having someone you don't feel comfortable wiht


----------



## MarsMaiden

cranberry - my midwife seems really nice but I think she has been a midwife many years and just seems a bit jaded by the whole thing. I never get much chat out of her or anything like that, it always seems to be about getting what needs done as fast as possible and on to the next one! I guess as long as everything is done though...

MrsF - I had heard that sleeping on your side with a pillow going from your knees right down to your ankles was meant to help with hip pain by keeping them better aligned. Its probably a bit late for you now but my body pillow really has been a dream - so good to be able to lean into something without squashing the babies!

Dm - cant wait to check out your pics later! and i think it sounds like a wonderful way to spend your time!


----------



## cranberry987

that pic is lush! Someone I know took her baby home in a massive pramsuit and she looked so much cuter than if she was in one that fitted :)

I was thinking too, what about a chiroprcter/osteopath for the hip pain. My osteo is marvelous, literally go home pain free. When I found out I was preg, I started sleeping on my side because of boob pain and cramps and knowing that Id have to do it eventually so thought Id better practice. Had awful neck pain from day 1. I go to him anyway for headaches and he suggested a few things and cracked some bones and I sleep perfectly now when my bladder lets me.

I prefer osteo to chiro tbh as you have to go like daily with chiros (for a 5 min adjustment each time) and its a massive hassle. also my last chiro wasa crackpot who lured me into a presentation to get me to bring my friends to the practice. with osteo you have 30 mins treatment every week or so until things settle, then every 2-3 to check that things are being maintained, then monthly or more. Mine costs around £40 per session, its amazing tho, like a rly hard massage and you come out in less pain :)


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, just a quick post as I have to get to work but hello lovely ladies!!
Cran-I meant to send you a note on FB, that was me "Catherine" that added you in case you are wondering...lol
I have a friend that sees an osteopath and swears by her, she went all through her pregnancy and now takes her baby and her there every week and loves it

MrsF- omg, you poor thing so sorry you are having a hard time. I must confess I slept like a baby last night for 9+ hours :blush: but on the bright side the count down has really begun for you :happydance: I think you will be first, than DM and then me (good gosh hopefully NOT at 41.5 weeks though)

DM- I love the oversized "pram" suit ahhh so lovely

Mars- I can not believe you are 27 weeks already!! wow, you must be happy

question for you ladies in Europe- do you have to have a midwife? or are you able to get a family doctor for your pregnancy? Midwives are still relatively uncommon/new here, most of us have a family doc or OBGYN that delivers us. I dont mind the idea of a midwife, but I tend to here they are pushy over here and force their ideas and opinions on you....just curious what your experience is over there. My family doc, doesnt judge at all, she is more than happy to do whatever I want to do (even an elective first time C section if I choose that)

cheers,


----------



## cranberry987

its mostly mw here, even high risk pregnancies are seen by a mw and a consultant. i dunno about them pushing their ideas on you as ive only seen mine once, but the consultants definately do not want you to make an informed decision. So far my MW has just been a box ticker and someone to call to check things which ive already decided myself. My GP doesnt want to know tbh, hes a bit useless for anything to do with ladyparts

and i guessed it was you - saw the arty bump pics on here somewhere


----------



## Mrs-G

I've missed so much with my office move! 

Re; pram suits, yes it's an all in one, I guess my buying addition needs to stop!

DM- where are your pics? I couldn't see them, am I being thick?

Midwife - I don't like mine, she's s bit weird but I'll not get her at the hospital, i'll get the hospital ones unless it's her duty.

Mrs f, I think you're next, I've bought some little angels bed mats from asda to put on my bed, I have visions of my waters breaking in the most embarrassing places!

I'm starting to feel uncomfy now, aching, leg cramping, baby hurting if I lay on side she is! She tells me to move pretty sharpish!

Britt, glad your now finishing early! I've got 7 days at work left. Can't wait but gonna miss it, love my new office but not gonna get anytime there!

Glad things are going ok for you cranberry, getting stuff ready and buying is sooooo exciting,

Well, Monday I'm picking up my pram and Moses basket, is it safe to bring it in the house and play with it? I'm also going to dentist today for free check up, first time in years, think shes gonna shout at me!


----------



## MarsMaiden

DM - oh my goodness those pics are sooo cute! Harry looks like the most angelic dragon evah!!

Britt - The care here for pregnant ladies is normally midwife led unless you have any issues that make you high risk when you would see a consultant (or registrar half the time!). GPs are only really for non pregnancy related issues as far as I can tell. Like Cranberry said, it all seems to be about box ticking rather than individual care but that is the system we live with! Just a few more days at work for you now!!

MrsG - my babies don't like being laid on either but I don't have any choice but to lie on one! It means I have to fall asleep guilt ridden on a wriggling baby! :p There are old wives tales that say its unlucky to bring the pram in the house before the baby is born but honestly I know that once I get my hands on mine, I wont be able to resist setting it up and playing with it!!

Tummy for me is feeling a bit looser today so hopefully it has adjusted a little bit. I spent most of yesterday afternoon at work trying to push little boy's head/bum back down from under my boobs - it doesnt half make it awkward to lean forward and answer the phone when he does it!! LOL!


----------



## DragonMummy

Mine broke in bed! And it was a real gusher too. Cue new mattress! The pics are on my replies. Are u looking at work?


----------



## cranberry987

Im gonna bring everything into the home, have tempted fate enough so I reckon if ive not got the attention of the evils with telling ppl at 4w preg then im safe :p I dont reckon you need extra stress at these times tbh so if it worries you then leave it in the garage, if youre not fussed then dont let ppl put worries in your head.

told a client/s i was preg today and found out that the boss has been ttc 5 years so I felt bad saying it after that. I told her it took us ages too, i did kinda play it up a bit, 16m isnt rly that long but i wanted to make her feel better. shes waited 5y and only just having blood tests etc tho. I was in the Drs at 10m with my charts etc! Im sure it would have been longer if i hadnt have pushed it, my gp insisted that if you have periods it means you ovulate....

so ive had work then swim today and now shattered. came home to my M&P delivery of a lush silk dress so just swanking about in that and watching ET!

Thats a good plan about the mattress protecting, would be awful to ruin the entire bed then have a home birth and have no bed to get into afterwards!


----------



## MrsF

ladies, i'm freaking out now..... i just dont think i can do the whole birth thing :nope::nope::nope: 5 days left and although i cant wait to meet him and to not be pregnant anymore, i'm having chronic wobbles over the actual birth. i'm breathing, i'm trying to focus on the positives, but everytime i try and relax i just imagine that i'm about to star in my own real life horror movie. wtf do i do???? i',m also worried about the first two weeks as everyone has said it's pretty much hell on earth :cry: i thought i was ready, but i.m not sure anymore!!!!


----------



## cranberry987

I cant give any advice really but I think what youre going through is perfectly normal. Youve got a definate deadline on things which is a good thing as you know when its happening but also means you can let the anxiety build up to that date.

Ive been at three births and they werent easy but not half as gory as the videos etc suggest - and I was at the business end interpreting and saw everything. One was a diabetic induction with an epidural. One was a young mum who ended up with a c section as she was going nowhere and contracting every 30 secs. One was a water birth and she had quite a lot of tearing but didnt make a sound and didnt even notice.

I think some birthing videos make it sound worse than it is, I suppose the idea is to prepare you for the worst. Speak to most women tho and they say it was an amazing experience and they would do it again tomorrow.

I hope this is helping a bit. I think its good to write down your worries. Maybe even write them down on a piece of paper. Then you can write all the really crazy off the planet thoughts which youre too scared to air in public :) Then theyre out of your head and sitting on the paper. Once youve crystalised your thoughts enough to put them on paper you might find you feel a bit better about things. 

With the first two weeks thing, I think you always hear the worst stories. Not many ppl will tell you oh mine was an angel and slept through loads because thats not interesting. They focus on the extremes, so the sleepless nights and the lovely early morning cuddles. They dont talk about the middle ground which is quite common I reckon. I have a friend with an 8w old baby who sleeps through. I went camping with three 1 year olds and they all slept through our raucus late night gigglings. Im sure this isnt the same for everyone, and there are nights where they scream their heads off, but I just think that ppl like to talk about the negatives so you think theyre great for coping sometimes iykwim.

It will be a big thing to have to adjust to, but I read something which helped calm me a bit - you might not know how to bath a baby, but baby doesnt know if youre doing it wrong :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Just focus on the fact that loads of women DO do it again. i had a traumatic birth and 18 months of PND and I can't WAIT to do it again. Yeah a lot of it is hard. But its not unmanageable. Most of labour is a doddle, it's only the end bit that really hurts and that's why God gave us pethedine and epidural. The gas and air really helped me too. And TBH the first week or two is really easy as you get shitloads of adrenaline. After that you're just knackered for 3 months. But ASK people to help with housework (otherwise they just assume youre coping - i won't make that mistake again lol), delegate jobs to your OH and sleep WHENEVER you can. Yeah you're only getting 2 hours at a time but it adds up.

Also when baby is a few weeks old, book yourself in for a treat. I had a cut and colour last time. That helped. Or a massage. Something like that.

Remember as well that as hard as it is and you will have days where you are completely fucked, the whole experience is just pure MAGIC. I would do harry's birth day again in a flash. Me and DH were sooo close afterwards. It was just him and me. And then it was him and me and a beautiful little baby boy. Yeah it was a good 3 months before I stopped feeling buggered. But there were some bloody special moments in there. The first smile happens at about 5 weeks. And nothing beats that as a milestone.

The main hurdles you have are when baby cries and you haven't got a clue why. Thats no fun. But you know what? Once theyre fed, changed etc, you can put them in their basket and leave them for 20 minutes and go and have a cup of tea and some cake. They might wail the whole time but they'll be fine. You need your sanity.

Honestly, you will be fine. It's genuinely the most fulfilling experience ever. :hugs:


----------



## MrsF

thanks ladies, i've just got myself so worked up over the past few days :cry::cry: i'm the biggest wuss ever, and i so scared. i really want an epi, but then that has it's down sides - slows contractions, no mobility, increase of assisted delivery....but i know i wont cope without. then there's the whole tearing / stitches and being sore crap after :( i thought i had a handle on it after wanting it for so long, but now i'm just petrified. seeing the mw tomorrow and will spill all then.


----------



## MarsMaiden

MrsF - have you written down a birth plan for how you would like things to go in terms of who you want there, what pain relief you would like and when and things like that? It may help to just write it all down so that you have something to work towards. It may still all go out the window at the end of the day but they have to take notice of it as far as possible. I always reassure myself after watching birth stories that no matter how long and painful the labour has been that the women always look so incredibly happy when their baby is put in their arms that everything previous seems to melt away. Somewhat romanticised probably but it gets me through! Personally I know that I will be offered an epi relatively quickly cos of the twins and they like to have one in ready in case the second twin needs turning or for c-sec and I find that massively reassuring knowing that I wont feel anything!

I loved reading your experiences DM *hugs*

AFM - 28 week growth scan today! :D First time I will have seen the twingles since 20 weeks so will be lovely to be reassured that everything is growing as it should and that they are both def what we think they are gender wise!!


----------



## cranberry987

Ooh how exciting :) hope theyre both growing nice and chubby :)

Decided to book in for a blood test for dh to check if he's rhesus + or - local private place does em for £60 if the nhs won't do it and Im sure they won't

Was supposed to have a lie in today but cats decided to sit on my head instead. Unfair tbh :p

Laters :)


----------



## DragonMummy

CB this is exactly why i am a dog person.... :rofl:

MM thats a good idea. I had in mine that I wanted a water birth with gas and air but I wanted epidural on standby in case I wasn't dealing with it. mine was all entirely manageable till the pushing bit (and i am a total pansy) so you might be fine without but put on there that you want your progress closely monitored so you know how youre getting on and you don't leave it too late for the epi if you need one. 

Obviously I never got anywhere near the birthing pool as I wasn't closely monitored and they assumed I was in the early stages (hence badger them to check you if you think theyre wrong) when actually i was in transition and 9cm by the time I was asking for the epi. Had I known I would have asked for it earlier. 

On the basis of that as well, instruct your hubby that everything you say is right and they are to be your personal champion. My DH was great but both of us just assumed the MW's know best but theyre busy and you've only done it once whereas they will have a certain degree of complacency (as anyone would in any job) so follow your instincts and make sure DH is right behind you fighting for you. Mummy knows best :D


----------



## ahbon

MrsF *hugs* don't worry I think we're all a bit worried if honest - just think at least you don't have two to push out! haha Am sure all will be fine :)

MM - congrats on 28wks!

DM, Britt and MrsG - not long for you now either!

DM - fantasic pics of your little one! so cute!

cranberry - how's it going?

Anyone heard any more re M&N's twins?

sorry just a short one from me - now have this obstetric cholestasis and having lots of tests done etc Not feeling too good - still getting acid sickness and this itching so .. :( Love having the babies inside but now I can't wait to meet them - I am also totally scared of the birth bit but then I was petrified of injecting myself too and that worked out fine in the end (even better since I stopped clexane injections at 31wks :) )


----------



## DragonMummy

Urgh Ahbon don't envy you..... hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Mrs-G

Hello

I'm really busy at work hence the lack of posting, sorry, it's not that I'm not reading them, I'm just soooo tired.

Mrs F - I'm petrified of giving birth!!!! I am dealing with it by not even letting the thoughts enter my head, I guess when I get to your stage it'll be harder to ignore!

My office is now full of hazards, paint fumes, trips on stairs, absolute nightmare, I really hope the fumes don't hurt baby at this stage, does anyone know???? I also wore my work shoes today for first time in 2 weeks, been in casual dress cos of move, my feet are killing me!!!!

Oh and I got a parking ticket today!!!!! Grrrrrrr


----------



## cranberry987

I wouldn't think the fumes would do much by now as long as you're not huffing lighter fuel :haha: boo for hurty shoes and parking ticket. Write the day off and start again tmw I reckon


----------



## cranberry987

All good here. Feel massive this week. Tummy is different shape definitely and if I wear a maternity dress I look proper preggo

Gonna have a super early night as I'm in stinky London tmw so up at 7. Not used to it nowadays


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: thankyou ladies x x x had another meltdown yesterday. this was triggered by family and dh talking bout when they're coming to visit - and i really really dont want hospital visitors purely for the fact that i'm so nervous about everything, i have no idea how i'm gonna feel. i know people want to meet him, but i feel so pulled and pressured into stuff, its really getting to me. the grandparent-meeting race is clearly on between inlaws and my mum, my sister has said she doesnt want my friends meeting him first, and then there's ensuring that when the inlaws drop the dog back home when i come out of hosp, they dont hang around - i want to introduce the baby to my dog very calmly and properly. everytime i try and tell people how i feel, i just get "stop being so stupid" or "we're not coming to see you".:cry: i wish we'd never told family the induction date, its just all getting too much now x x 

i have done my birth plan, and epi is on it pretty early on. was tempted to put heavy sedation.....

anyway, apologies for the downer post, hopefully its just hormonal x x x hope youre all wellx x x


----------



## cranberry987

Hmm. Can you write them a letter/ email explaining how you feel. Might feel a bit formal but ppl will read it all. When you have a conversation they cut you off early sometimes. Say it might seem silly but that's what I need and I know you'd want to be as supportive as possible. Rly lay it on thick :p

This train smells of coffee which I hated pre pregnancy. And now it makes me feel actually sick. Stuffing crackers down to try not to puke. I complain but don't rly mind. Its a nice reminder of being preggo. Once I have tummy kicks the sickness can go, I'll allow it. Also feel like I'm dressed to go to a party in a dress for work rather than a suit or something. Oh well. Back to crackers!

Have a good day all


----------



## MrsF

thanks CB - it crossed my mind to write it down. We're having a big family dinner on Sunday (my mum and IL's) and i think after DH saw my meltdown yesterday, it's prob best if it's raised again. that way, both parents get the info without thinking the other is being let off (if that makes sense). Thing that gets me is that all i needed to do was mention it to my Dad and he was as good as gold, totally understood, and was not the remotest bit offended! i'm even thinking of "forgetting" my mobile phone charger in hospital.....if no-one can get hold of me, then no-on can visit. terrible isn't it. Been reading the thread in third tri and i c an totally see where the ladies are coming from - was quite comforting to read i'm not the only one feeling under pressure (cos i did start to wonder if it was me being totally unreasonable)... x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Sounds like a good idea to bring it up there with both sets of parents. They won't be able to fight about who's first as I bet they are too embarrassed so they might be more willing to understand. Even so they might think it only applies to the other set iykwim. So you might have to address them specifically. Like mum thanks for taking the dog but could you drop him off quickly and not stay at all if you don't mind. And mil we would love to see you but need a little bit of time alone first

It'll get sorted tho. At the very least just don't let em in!


----------



## MarsMaiden

cranberry - yay for baby bump starting to take shape - show off and be proud! :D Hope work goes quickly for you

ahbon - getting 2 out is a pretty terrifying prospect isnt it??! Sorry that you are still suffering with the OC and sickness, have they given you any meds to try and help?

MrsG - I have spent most of the last couple of months with a paint brush in my hand and my two dont seem to have been bothered at all so I dont think paint fumes cause any harm! Not long now before you can get out anyway! Boo for the parking ticket though!

DM - thanks for the tips on the birth plan and prepping DH. To be fair he always gets really cross if he doesnt think I'm being treated properly so I think he'll be a good advocate for me!

MrsF - you poor thing *hugs* It's probably a lot of stress and hormones making everything seem so huge at the moment but your parents need to understand that! The thing with induction though is that it could still take a while for things to happen and if the birth goes smoothly you probably wont be in hopsital for that long afterwards anyway. I would just try and make a statement that your DH will phone them when and if it is OK for them to come along. I would also point out that as your first child, you and your DH would like some time alone with baby after the birth, I know I wouldnt like anyone butting in our special moment! Hope you get it worked out so that you can relax *hugs*

AFM - scan yesterday was wonderful, the best one yet! Got such an amazing view of little boy's face, it was like a 3d scan! His eyes were moving around and he was putting his hands up to his face and 'smiling' - I am so besotted! Little girl had her face buried away but did get to see her kicking her brother in the head - you could see the membrane stretching between them, totally amazing! Everything is looking perfect and they are absolutely bang on average which is reassuring. Little girl currently at 2lb 8oz and little boy at 2lb 10oz

Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## MrsF

good point. i think DH is far more in tune with how i'm feeling now after the past couple of meltdowns and will be a good advocate if i wibble x


----------



## cranberry987

Great news about the scan! Have you got any pics for us?!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Have got a great pic of little boy but they couldnt get to little girls face so her's doesnt really look like anything! Will try and upload later when I am at home, probably about time I shared some nursery pics too!

Ordered my buggy last night too! So relieved to have finally made a decision and taken the plunge! Have gone for the baby jogger city mini, boots had a good deal online so overall I am pretty happy!


----------



## DragonMummy

Aw MM thats so fantastic! So jealous you have twins! Not that I would change my little Sophie Doodle for anything but twins is something pretty special isn't it?


----------



## cranberry987

On my way home. Have had a v hot and sweaty day. Compounded by the fact that I was standing under a massive billion watt light all day.... On train now with loads to moan about which would be rly boring so I won't bother :p can't wait to get into bed tonight. No more London for me!


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, will do a proper read later but wanted to say hello and see how you were doing.
OMG, the twin bond and looking at them in scans would be truly amazing, I think that would be the coolest thing ever. Same thing I wouldnt trade my little girl for anything, but a little envious what you twin mommies are experiencing. although you deserve it, I hear its a tough pregnancy.

Cran- I think you have pictures so i will scroll back to see them when I log back on!

MrsF- any signs? thinking of you

happy 38 weeks DM!! :thumbup::happydance:can you believe it? when is your C section?


----------



## ahbon

MM - hehe you bought the same as me :)

Britt and DM - happy 38wks - blimey for us that's the maximum with twins - the guidelines are 37-38wks max :)

hiya all x

trying to get thru another day without puking :) Got tablets for thyroid, tablets for acid, tablets for liver bile, tablets for blood clotting (funny after i've only just stopped the blood thinner injections!) - I daren't jump up and down or I'll rattle ad this is before I take my pregnancy vits! haha


----------



## DragonMummy

Britt - 11 days now! A week on Monday! Health Visitor coming over on Monday, pre-op appointment on Thursday then she'll be here the following Monday! OMG....


----------



## cranberry987

omg, have you got a big calendar with big red crosses to put on every day?! If not then make one!! exciting stuff.


----------



## DragonMummy

No but Dragon has it marked on his calendar and likes to know how many sleeps to go!


----------



## Britt11

oh thats too cute DM, 11 days I am sooo jealous. Had my dr's apt and baby is still pretty high and not engaged, I think she must have been for that one day and then got herself back out as I dont have that pelvic pain anymore.
oh and didnt grow any since last week, still measuring 36cm and I am 38 weeks :(


----------



## DragonMummy

That's fine hun. It's normal to be a few cm either way. Especially if she's very engaged or you don't have much water or if she's snuggled into your innards!!

Thought I'd celebrate being my most pregnant EVER (i had H at 38 weeks) with a new photo.

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/263926_10150625571710023_781605022_18937382_2400367_n.jpg

I don't want it to end. I genuinely feel my most feminine and pretty when I am pregnant. I love my big round tummy!


----------



## MrsF

ace piccy DM :thumbup: bless little dragon on the count down :) when i came home from hospital as a baby, my folks showed me to my sister, and she went "Hmmm. can i go play now....

britt - don't worry bout size hun, bubb's couldve been curled up a bit more tighter than normal, or you could have been having a slim day ;) 

i had my last mw appt weds and it's crazy to think the next time i see her, bubbs will be on the outside!!! feeling abit more confident today, i watched the USA OBEM last night and it restored my faith - well, kinda! i have 3 more days of being pregnant, and i'm totally opposite to you DM! I can't wait to not be pregnant!! I've been daydreaming of getting back into the exercise regime! cant wait to be able to take the bubbs out with the dog. 

well, with 3 days left, still no strechies or sticky-outtie belly button, so i'm v thankful for that. 

mm and abhon - hello lovelies, hope you're well x x x

is it just me neing forgetful or have we thinned abit on the thread? 

is anyone else sending photos or taking bubbs into the clinic where you had your treatment? we're sending a gift and a piccie as the clinic is a bit far away just to nip to. I'm proud to be able to be part of their success stories, i know when i was going for treatment i loved reading about them.

x x x x


----------



## cranberry987

I agree lush pic. I love being Preg too. Can show off my curves rather than try and hide em finally! Boobs are amazing too hehe

I'm not sure I'd send anything to my fs as he didn't seem too fussed tbh. His assistant just said congrats and that was it. It was private tho so maybe it would be different at his nhs practice. They didn't have a board of baby pics or anything tho in the clinic so i dunno what he'd even do with it


----------



## MarsMaiden

DM - I do feel special to have twins and after the infertility struggles it is nice to have two at once! I have been blessed with a wonderful pregnancy so far and I think that's probably my only regret having two at once as I wont get to be pregnant again - like you I love it soooo much! I really can't imagine that one day they wont be in there. I can't see your pic here but will have a look later, the countdown must be really exciting now!

Britt - I can't wait to see how they will grow up together and I am sure they are conscious of each other in there - already squabbling with her kicking him in the head and him sitting on her head!! I love that you and DM are watermelons, all I can think is "I carried a watermelon?!" :p

Ahbon - the babyjogger just had the least compromises in the end! I wish I could have afforded the elite as my only wish would be for bigger wheels being down here in the country and with very long gravel path to the house but overall I'm really pleased with the choice! WOW, you are properly dosed up!! Hope that they all do the trick though and that some of your symptoms start easing up a bit.

MrsF - glad to hear you're feeling a bit better. I watched the US OBEM every minute too, thought the ladies all did so well whether natural or medicated! I will be taking pics down to the clinic, it is the same building as the maternity ward tho so pretty easy for me!

I made a pair of fully lined curtains all by myself last night so feeling rather pleased with myself! One more pair to make and then our bedroom is prety much done! Just one more cupboard to paint after that and I think I can finally put away the DIY tools!! Phew!


----------



## cranberry987

It must be a weight off your mind knowing youve got two lovely kiddies and don't have to go through the struggles again. My perfect combo would be one then twins so I get three! Dh only wants two so he wouldnt get a say in it that way :p

Good job in the curtains. I rly need to go in a sewing machine course. Mine is just going to waste in the back bedroom :(


----------



## DragonMummy

We DID carry a watermelon! :rofl:

NOBODY puts baby in the corner!


----------



## Mrs-G

I'm still here, I keep thinking of DD when I see that you're carrying a water melon, that and how the f**k am I gonna get THAT out!!!!!

Just 5.5 days left at work now, gonna go in this afternoon instead of next Saturday! Was gonna go to aquanatal but it clashes with work but I'd rather do this afternoon as my mum and dad are planning on visiting next weekend!

Starting yoga Monday! Can only do one week though then have 2 weeks off before I can then go every week (well last 3) unless baby has other plans!

Mrs f, the clinic told me it's a must to take baby in! It feels a bit strange though considering I only had 1 round of ivf, didn't really get to know them and them me, so it'll be like walking in to strangers and saying look at my beautiful baby girl! I'm gonna take thank you card and chocolates too, unless she's kept me awake all night, then I might not be in the grateful mood!!!!

Anyone know when I need to start raspberry leaf tea? 

Also has anyone hired a tens machine?

I must pack my hospital bag, going to go to town before I go to work, got to try and get a fathers day card from bump and my nighties from primark, think I need some more cheap knickers too, only bought 4 pairs!

Can't wait to see scan pics, I'm a bit jealous that I don't get to see baby again till outside, but also glad, I decided against the 3d scan incase it picked up problems, I'm a bit paranoid and would rather not know at this point, being oblivious is a lovely place to be!

DM I too love being pregnant although I'm struggling a bit now it's getting warmer, but only at work really, just hot, bothered and achy! Still should be able to put that to bed soon, although I've got soooo much to do! Grr

Br


----------



## Mrs-G

Ooops pressed wrong button!

Britt is it your last day today? Hope they give you a good send off!!!

My work asked about my collection yesterday, they asked what I wanted but tbh I've got everything so I asked for vouchers!!!! I also asked for tesco or asda!!!!! Weird I know but the cost of clothing in mothercare and mamas and papas is ridiculous, I really like the clothes in tesco and asda and if there's nothing I fancy I can trade in for cash and use my vouchers for everyday stuff! They also suggested one of these photo shoot packages but I think they're a bit pricey!

Well breakfast time then I think a bit of ironing is in order! Doh


----------



## Mrs-G

Thought I'd take the plunge and post my bump!!!!
 



Attached Files:







SDC12917.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MarsMaiden

cranberry - I got my sewing machine for Christmas from DH and I have really enjoyed playing with it! I am certainly no seamstress but straight lines are great for cushions and curtains! I used to make lots of dresses and hats many moons ago so may try that again during maternity leave if I feel up to it!

DM - glad my random quote wasn't entirely lost! Still giggling!

MrsG - wow, not long at work for you at all! Re the raspberry leaf tea, I have no idea but I would of thought not before 37 weeks? Your bump is lovely and so neat!! (I wonder why I can see some pics from work and not others??)


----------



## Britt11

MrsG, fantastic bump, you look gorgeous!! :thumbup:
yes this IS my last day of work although I have a brief conf call on Monday lol :wacko:
yeah for the yoga, I was taking it weekly and swimming but since training the new girl, I just havent had time, thats changing next week though!
I would say no on the 3D scan, I would never do it again. The babies hate it, it scares them, its like 4 times the strength of a normal one and sounds like a helicopter to them, mine was so flippin scared I felt like such a bad mom.

DM- how is your appetite? I literally have none and have to force myself to eat the last few days. Especially that I am 2cm small I want to eat more..

Mars- yeah for the sewing machine, I want one eventually

hope everyone is well, MrsF looking forward to your update


----------



## DragonMummy

Britt mine has been like that for WEEKS now suddenly I cannot get enough food down my throat. Am ALWAYS starving!

G lovely bump! I always want to blow raspberries on other people's bumps :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh blimey, just looked at my little ticker.... 10 days to go :shock:


----------



## cranberry987

10 days, woo.

Finished work early and am having a laze on the sofa. I reckon I deserve it after yday and I also think I deserved the White chocolate Magnum as.. well, I just do!

Lovely bump too!


----------



## Mrs-G

Thanks for your comments. DM my oh always blows raspberrys on my bump!

My appetite has gone a bit, last couple if nights I've been getting shocking indigestion from about 4 o'clock onwards!

I bought my nightdresses so can finally pack my hospital bag this weekend! 

Went shopping earlier, only for an hour, it really took it out of me, hot, bothered, tired and frustrated, I'll not be doing that in a hurry again! Glad I was organised earlier on in pregnancy when I had a higher tolerance level! Cranberry, you want to get all shopped out while you still can!

Mrs f - you ok today hun?

Anyone heard from maxi? Or anyone else for that matter? Did anyone follow how Megg got on with her second round?


----------



## cranberry987

Going to two nct sales this weekend. Seems early but there's none in July/aug and sept seems rly late to start. One with sil who's great and has two kids already so won't need much and one with friend who's 22w but not rly fussed so i reckon I can grab the swag. Anything we both want I think I'll let her have tho as she's further along

Have indigestion tonight. Raw onions for dinner... I did go to sleep at 9pm tho so have had 5 broken hrs. So boring waiting til morning tho.


----------



## Mrs-G

Oooo cranberry thanks for the reminder, there's one in town today, just don't know what time it starts! What do you reckon 11ish?

Think I'll go and play ispy in coop too before I get to actually pick buggy up on Monday x

Shocking night last night, woke every two hours for a wee, at 2.30 I was still awake at 3.30 so went in spare room and got 2 hours then woke again and got back in bed! I know it's gonna be much worse when baby is here but this is getting a bit daft!


----------



## cranberry987

have a look at the nct website, google nct nns and you can search for your local one


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Single figures now, 9 days!!! The "assault husband on a nightly basis" plan has failed thus far but am going to persevere. Next plan is fresh pineapple. I will be hitting that with a vengeance later. Hubby is quite keen on the theory that ingesting semen is more effective than placing it by the cervix. You can jog RIGHT on, love!


----------



## cranberry987

Gut goes up as well as down. So if orally puts you off then the alternative probably won't do it either hehe!

Have you tried nipple tweaking etc? I read you can just put a breast pump on for an hour or so. Ouch tho

Off to mil. Feeling rly big today. Maybe just bloated. I dunno what it's all supposed to feel like tho!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah apparently you shouldn't put a pump near your lils til baby is born as it could cock up bf'ing. i had enough trouble before so not risking that!!!


----------



## cranberry987

Oh yeah sounds like a rubbish idea then. Sorry! Hehe


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl not rubbish! just goes against my master plan :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

well major insomnia ladies... :wacko: so tired

DM- I laughed at your FB post, I bought a fresh pineapple too, although I would like Kitten to wait another week...so not sure why I did, that being said I am getting anxious to meet her. I know 4 women all with around the same due date as us and they have ALL had their babies and they are all first time moms. So makes me a bit anxious
at least I am done work now though, what a relief
I am jealous that you have 9 days, I am quite sure I will go over due!

hello Cran and the rest of the ladies


----------



## Mrs-G

Thats scary that you're all so close!!!!! Where's MrsF, if you've got 9 days DM when was MrsF's DD I thought she was first.

I'm very tired now, not gonna get a lot done, think i'll have a snooze. NNS was crap, £2 to get in and full of rubbish, had a better time in Early Learning, all newborn/baby toys half price!


----------



## cranberry987

Oh thats a shame. It was our first so maybe there was more for us to get iykwim. We got a lying down bath seat thingy for £2. A new boxed nappy bin/genie for £4 and a m&p feeding pillow for £3.50. There was loads of bumbos for £10 which inthought about but they looked too big so wasn't sure if they came indifferent sizes. Also Moses baskets and stands for £15. Thought we could wait for that tho. Least we know how they work now so can fully attack mega sale tmw in Bristol city football ground

Also picked up a britax picnic folding high hair up from freecycle. I've discovered that grandparents freecycle rly good stuff as it's hardly been used! Won't use a highchair for ages I know but you gotta get these things when you see em

Plan for tmw is to get bumbo, Moses basket n stand,Bath, sleeping bag thingy,Activity centre. If its crap and I turned down all the good stuff today I'll be pisaed off!

Rich has been a cock today. Called me a bitch because he missed a turning and I pointed at it. I didn't even say anything or make a face. Not friends after that. Hes been picking at me all day and I'm rly weepy and shattered. He says he's just treating me normally but doesnt he understand I'm not normal and he has to adjust!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Ah bless Cranberry, they just don't get it, my DH reckons I should still be able to do what I could pre pregnancy, I think they forget, or clearly just don't get it, I never knew pregnancy would be this hard!!!!!

Good luck for bargains 2moz, my mum bought me a Bumbo, think all one size.


----------



## DragonMummy

i think her DD is 27th which is my csec date.


----------



## DragonMummy

Ah - correction I've just looked at Mrs F's siggy, she's being induced on MONDAY! OMG.....


----------



## Mrs-G

I thought it was close, seeing how she's disappeared maybe an induction isn't necessary!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

ooooh.....!!!

We need more babies!!!


----------



## Mrs-G

I'm soooooo tired!


----------



## ahbon

hope everyone well and good :)

nothing going on here just got one little one having hiccups on my cervix and one kicking like mental under my bra! very wierd! Had two days off puking, until today (don't think they liked those new walkers crinkles cheese and onion............. we'll see on scan tomorrow what they are up to and how my blood results have come back :) Not so itchy at the moment but don't want to talk too soon! 

x


----------



## MrsF

:flower: heya ladies x x x wasnt on yesterday as it wasnt a particularly good day - v busy and v tired. didnt sleep too well last night either, prob cos of worying about tomorrow!!!

well, just checking in now to say cheerio, and i'll see you all the other side :wacko: going in to hospital quite early in the morning.. i promise to get on here as soon as i can with the good news!!! i do want to also thank you all so much for your ace support since october - you ladies have been lifeline. 

wish me luck ladies, here goes.......*gulp* x x x x x x x :hugs: x x x x x x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

YAY good luck!!!! 

Been having contractions on and off all day. Nothing major so think she's just teasing again. Shame, am fed up now and just keep crying all of the time! Fekking hormones....


----------



## Britt11

omg so excited for you Mrsf, all the best for a speedy and healthy delivery. So excited to meet your LO
DM- nothing going on here on my end :wacko: although I really want a week to myself before she comes. Sounds like things might be happening for you soon

Hello Ahbon- sounds like the twinnies are doing well :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Ooh exciting stuff, more babies!

Went to a nct sale today and got a bebepod plus and a babys first year book thingy. whole experience was harrowing tbh. one yday was fine, nice and quiet, today it was like a swarm of locusts. I was quite elbowy myself but its so hard to know if things are any good so I ended up leaving a lot. Much prefer to google things then get em off amazon but ofc thats more expensive. 

Gonna go to one more next sat then they seem to have a break for the summer so theyre next in September. Quite fun getting bargains - dont think Ive bought anything full price yet.


----------



## ahbon

Mrs F good luck for tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## Mrs-G

Good luck mrs f & dm - you might be having a race for the first pass the finish line at this rate.


I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you......... It's been a long time coming and i can't wait till our little ivf thread has it's first bubba, it's a miracle!!!!

Wishing you all the best...... Perhaps we all need to make a pact to hold of the details till after we've all given birth - i'm feeling suddenly apprehensive and scared! You've made it feel so close x x

take care and enjoy you're little bundle x


----------



## Mrs-G

Will I know what contractions feel like???

I don't know if I've had any BH, I get a sharp pain that makes me ooooooo but I don't think thats BH, should I have had some by now???


----------



## cranberry987

I dont think everyone has them, I shouldnt worry about the lack of pain tho:)


----------



## DragonMummy

BH's just feel like your bump going hard or under pressure, or suddenly getting the wind kicked out of you. i know a few girls in my bump group haven't had any BH's. 

my contractions with Harry started off as mild period pains every 10 minutes which gradually got a bit more painful and a bit longer and a bit closer together each time.

Hope that helps!


----------



## MrsF

x x x thanks ladies x x x 

my BH have felt like period pains, kinda dull, achey and heavy x x x

i was gonna say that i will defo hold off posting details if it helps, as i totally understand how they can make us more nervous. i'll be more than happy to pm people if they have questions though :) 

night night my lovely ladies x x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

Why don't you do a birth story elsewhere and post a link. Either that or wrap "spoiler" tabs round it so we don't have to look if we don't want to?

anyway, best of luck to you. I shall be thinking of you tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs f, you can tell us absolutely how wonderful an experience it all is and that you'd do it all again in a flash! Lol

I really am excited for you, you deserve it. Good luck today and fingers crossed he'll arrive today and not keep you waiting x 

I keep reading birth stories in third tri, I have some kinda obsession! Ooops

DM -no more contractions?

Britt - anything?

Buggy day today, I can not wait!


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning. Still in a fair bit of pain but no idea what it is. It doesn't seem to be contractions, its more constant. My bump hurts. Harry just accidentally leant on it and I howled in pain. As it doesnt seem to be contractions I am reluctant to go in to hospital as I simply don't want to waste another day sitting in there for nothing. M has an important meeting this afternoon and someone would have to pick Dragster up from nursery....

Yay for buggy day! I built our pram last night. soo happy with it!
 



Attached Files:







britax_vig3+_blacklie09_1.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 0









britax-vigour-3.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MarsMaiden

cranberry - yay for getting some good buys at the nct sales! I hope Rich has apologised by now!!

DM - your attempts to bring on labour are making me giggle! Hope that something will work for you soon and that the pains ease off in the meantime. Loving your pram too, lovely to have one where Sophie can face you for a bit.

ahbon - good luck for the scan today!

MrsG - I keep reading birth stories too - its like some kind of bizarre self torture! :p

MrsF - WHEEEEEEEEE!!!!! The best of everything today, hope the induction goes smoothly and works first time and that bubbs arrives today! Please do post your birth story, I can't wait to hear it! Much love and hugs to you, so exciting!!

AFM - dh got back home from his travels this weekend, so good to have him back! Looks like he'll have one or two more trips to go before d-day but he is trying to make sure that he doesn't have to go anywhere in august - its just so unpredictable with twins! My other latest development is leaking - woke up yesterday with some interesting marks on my jammies!! So breast pads are my latest addition to the shopping list - nice!!

(OOh, which reminds me MrsG of something else for the maternity list! Maternity pads - I dont think the hospital supply them anymore??)

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## DragonMummy

They have them so if you forget they'll have some to tide you over. My old hospital had huge ones but my new hospital's pads are something special I must say! I cannot fathom WHY they would need to be that large. Theyre about 5 or 6 inches wide! Who has a fanny that wide, honestly?


----------



## cranberry987

Urgh. It's bikini wax time.... After yoga

You guys push babies out this week. I'll inflict an equal amount of pain on myself in sympathy :)


----------



## Mrs-G

DM clearly any of us that have a natural birth!!!! Have you seen how big a watermelon is!!!!!

Yoga was good tonight, much easier than I thought, yeah!

Got all my stuff, just got in so I've taken car seat out of box and Moses basket, oh needs to lift buggy out cos it's too heavy, is it too early to be building things up for me, should I leave it boxed in case things go wrong, although I really want to play and a few hundred quid would be the least of my worries if things went wrong, what do you guys think.

Hope mrs f is being strong and brave!

I sent my oh my birth plan by email, it said stuff I wanted and stuff I expect of him, he sent it back with the addition....

Do not shout at me
Be brave
Console me when I pass out!

Not sure whether that's sweet or not!


----------



## DragonMummy

I say play.....


----------



## cranberry987

Me too, no point planning for the worst. Play and enjoy things :)


----------



## DragonMummy

We've had our pram in the house since 2009. I don't do old wives tales.


----------



## cranberry987

I told my MIL that I wasnt supersticious but wanted to wait to get the cot and pram til September as otherwise they would be taking up space. She replied 'yes you do need to be careful dont you' which is the exact opposite of what I had been saying!!


----------



## Mrs-G

That's mother in laws for ya!!!!!

Think I'm gonna get it out, I'm sure I could take it apart if I needed to x


----------



## DragonMummy

I loved playing with mine last night. Am a lot happier now that I know how it works. It's the best buggy I've ever owned. I heart it lots!


----------



## ahbon

Hope all is ok with everyone - especially Mrs F :hugs: do let us know how it goes! :)

Had quite an eventful day:

1) Scan showed bigger twin didn't grow as much as normal (4lbs 2oz). Smaller twin had nearly caught up (3lbs 12oz). Twin 1 still head down so if she stays like this we can try natural delivery.

2) my pee sample again showed high white cells so had to do another - this one was clear.

3) had red blood on paper when wiped after doing the above - told midwife.

4) drugs for liver are working as my levels are coming down a bit - still gotta be monitored weekly.

5) Due to 1 & 3 they wanted me monitored, to check my cervix and to give me steroids in case the girls decide to come early. Maternity was busy so they took me to labour ward (as I'm high risk with twins). All went well, both girls hearts were fine, lots of movements from twin 2 and enough from twin 1. Cervix high and closed. Bloods taken for more tests and then steroid injection 1. We have to go back at 5am to get the second jab (they didn't have the one that is 24hrs apart so had the one that only needs 12hrs difference).

At least we met some of the midwives who were lovely and this time I didn't nearly faint on labour ward which is good. They really looked after us :)

Now if only I could sleep as I have to be up in 4hrs.............

night all xxxx


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies how are you?
gosh, I cant believe how many twinnies are on this thread :happydance: so lovely

DM- sounds like you are okay with Sophie showing up on the day of the planned c-section if needed, but what are you going to do now? i think you have nested beyond your hearts content hee hee
I am officially done work now, yeah- passed off the work BB to the new girl :thumbup:
had a mani/pedi today and this lovely 80 year old woman told me she didnt think I would last a week and that the LO would be coming soon...how cute, she had 4 kids without any pain meds and is all of 4 foot 10
Kitten was entertaining the other ladies at the spa as my whole stomach kept moving.

Mrsg- thx for asking about me, so far no signs that she wants to come out anytime soon

thinking of MrsF today :hugs:


----------



## MrsF

Heya ladies, hopefully this will work as on mobile. Big thumbs up this end, summary - induction took well andquick, was brought to labour ward within 12hurs (goes really quick) lots of ace gas and air, have got epidural in, contractions slowed so on drip - no prob :) waters gone on own. Justwaiting now to fully dilate. Nowhere near as bad as I thought it'd be, even managed to sleep :) much love x x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh my god mrs f you're a star!

Can't wait for update and glad you're coping well, I'm so having an epidural!

Britt - I was at yoga last night, 1 poor woman was 41 weeks!

I played all night, practiced putting teddy in and out of car seat, going to try buggy today with teddy!


----------



## Mrs-G

Right I'm really packing my hospital bag today!


----------



## ahbon

Mrs F - sounds good - best of luck xxx

well we did get to the hospital in time this am (I hadn't slept a wink). So all ready in case the girls come early or if there are any problems in coming weeks.

have a good day 
x


----------



## MarsMaiden

MrsG - my buggy came yesterday and I couldnt get it out the packaging fast enough! That and the cots have been my big purchases so far and I was nervous but like you figured that if things went tits up at this stage that a wasted couple of hundred quid would be the least of our worries!

ahbon - sounds like quite a day!! Glad that you are getting good care though and that they are prepared in case the twingles do make an early appearance. Good news that it looks like you will have the option of a natural delivery too. Twin 1 is also head down for me - is it likely that they will turn at this stage??

MrsF - I am seriously impressed at you updating from the labour ward!! Hope that things have continued to go well - cant wait to hear your update!

Britt - ooh a mani/pedi sounds lovely! I am going to treat myself to a haircut in the next week or two - figure it might be the last one for a while!

DM - I think that sounds like the perfect reason to take my own maternity pads!!

Put my buggy together last night and it fits through my front door!! Whoop! It wont go through any of the internal doors but there is space to leave it up in the hall if I get home and they are sleeping. Havent tried it out in the boot yet as it was too wet last night but cant see it being a problem, will just be nice to know how much space there will be left for anything else!

Had the gtt this morning and it was fine! The time seemed to go really quickly! Have a massive bruise on one arm from the blood letting but at least they took my 28 week bloods at the same time so I have saved myself an extra stabbing!

Maxxi - not sure if you are checking in or not but if so hope that the boys and you are continuing to do well and that you can have them home with you soon!


----------



## MrsF

He's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just a quick update as v tired. Born by emergency c section as I was at 3 cm for ten hours and his heart was dipping. He is absolutey gorgeous!!!!! 8lb 6oz, born at 8.24this morning. Breast fed twice already and he's fast asleep now. Am totally exhausted so am gonna take advantage of quiet time hope all is well. much much love x x


----------



## yomo

Congrats MrsF that's great news, can't wait to see pic xx


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG Mrs F FANTASTIC news! So pleased for you! Cannot wait to see piccies and hear more xxxxx


----------



## ahbon

MRS F CONGRATS!!!!!!!! x


----------



## cranberry987

Yey! Congrats. Post some pics when you can :)


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies!!

OMG- congrats MrsF!! :happydance: sounds like a good size too :thumbup:
look forward to pics:thumbup: yeah you're a mommy!

Ahbon- hope the babies stay in there longer and you are doing well

Mars- happy 28 weeks!! :happydance:

Yomo- whats happening with you? anytime now right?

DM- how are you feeling?

MrsG- that is so cute that you are practicing with a teddy :haha:

Cran- almost second tri :thumbup:

afm- second day of mat leave, whoo hoo. going to clean the house and get ready for baby today
:hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Do remember to have a rest as well!


----------



## Britt11

oh shoot I just realized Cran that you are officially second tri today!! whoop whoop, congrats!!


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh good spot - happy second tri, Cran!!!
 
Britt - am tired, had contractions all night on and off including some mega humdinger painful ones but then it all just stopped again. Fed up now, and tired. And impatient and frightened.


----------



## Britt11

hmm...well at least things are happening DM, your cervix is obviously getting ready. I think Sophie is just so darn comfy in there lol....
when is c-section date again?
i have not had any contractions i dont think (I had some mild cramping a week ago a couple times but that it) I dont even think i am having BH....something tells that Kitten is quite comfy and will stay in there past her due date


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah things happening doesn't really reassure me. i had NOTHING with Harry. No cramps, no show, no contractions. Just woken up by my waters extravagantly bursting! Ta-dah!


We're booked in for Monday, I have my pre-op in 2 days. i just really want to go into labour naturally before then. Firstly I think it will be better for Sophie as she will be ready to come out, my milk will be in etc etc. But secondly all this waiting around and talking about it (the pre-op, the wait at hospital before I go in etc etc) is just making me shit my pants. I just feel like i have twice been deprived of the birth that I wanted. Now I am fine with that really, as long as it results in two healthy children I am never going to complain. But it would be nice if I could just have my own way a little bit.

Argh ignore me. Am a moany old hormonal sow at the moment. Constantly on the brink of tears. Need to pull myself together.


----------



## cranberry987

Why are you having a elcs? I know youve said before but Ive forgotten.

Im having a weepy day today too. theres a pic on my facebook of my lunch all over the floor of my car. took me fricking 20 mins to get a sandwich then it exploded. ruined the day, how stupids that. then had a crying walk round tesco which resulted in me buying beetroot....

watching ER now with a blanket. Might go to yoga tonight, wanna go with Rich but he cant even cross his legs


----------



## DragonMummy

cos of the birth I had with Harry. I explained it to someone in my journal yesterday actually if you want a read. I am a freak case! x


----------



## yomo

Yep anyday now Britt, hope you are enjoying your maternity leave xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awwww! Congrats Mrs F :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs F that is wonderful and quite a whopper (according to my mum)! So so pleased for you that your little frostie has turned into a beautiful baby boy! I can't wait to follow!!!!

Yomo - good luck!

Cranberry - congrats for second try!

Britt, can't wait to join you on maternity leave, day off yesterday but worked 4 hrs, day off today but worked 8 hours, got full day tomorrow and Thursday, gonna take Friday & Sat off then back in Monday and Tuesday then thats my lot!!!!

Yeah for all the buggy playing!

Oh and didn't pack hospital bag!!!!!!

Tomorrows another day!


----------



## MarsMaiden

WOOOHOOOOO!!!! Congrats MrsMummyF on your baby boy!!! *huggles* What wonderful news!

Congrats on 2nd tri too Cranberry!

OOOH, i'm a squash!

HOLY CRAP, A SQUASH??!! :p


----------



## cranberry987

Gah! Rich left the bloody lights on my car so now I've gotta drive our clapped out old van to work all day. Not what I needed tbh. I can't reverse it. Might have to wait for rac to get here... No way I'll be able to park it. Yep. I'm fucked. Losing £100 over him then it seems if I can't get to my first job on time. Stupid man


----------



## Mrs-G

Ooooo tomorrow still another day I guess!!!!! Still no hospital bag and 1st proper day back at work today which was very stressful so I've now got no energy!!!!

Baby been wriggling like made all day and as I was about to leave work I felt very crampy/period pain type with pain in my lower back, don't think this is BH as was constant, back still aches now but not as periody, gonna just chill out tonight.

Cranberry - has Rich got phantom pregnancy brain!!!!!!

MM - yeah for being a squash!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Evening all. Sophie having another one of her "great escape" days. Contractions all last night, 2 hours of contractions this morning.... I was timing them as well, 7-8 minutes apart approx, lasting over a minute each. So I'm not imagining them. Thing is, I don't want to go into hospital until I know something is happening as it just wastes everyone's time. Mostly mine! It would be fine if we didn't have a child already but we have to drag my parents out to come and sit with Harry every time I have a false alarm! Am still getting pains. Constant period pain. I think i could be leaking water again too as I had a bit of a wet patch earlier. Got a pad on now, will inspect in a bit. joy of joys!


----------



## Mrs-G

I wonder if you'll make it to Monday DM? You've gotta have c section regardless haven't you?

My baby is kicking me to death!!!!! I have no idea what she is thinking or doing! Maybe I've upset her in some way!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yep no choice either way. More bloody contractions. 4-6 mins apart now. Sigh....


----------



## Britt11

ohh good luck DM, keep us posted :thumbup:
a lot of people look at me and think I am going to have Kitten next week, but I'm not convinced. I am SUPER low though


----------



## cranberry987

Good luck with it DM


----------



## ahbon

good DM hope all goes ok no matter what x


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks guys! I had my pre-op today and Sophie is fully engaged. Bless her, trying to help! I feel a bit better now I've had it, some of the apprehension has dissolved. And when the MW was going through the schedule for the day and talked about putting Sophie on me for skin to skin I burst into enormous uncontrollable tears. That image is what got me through the whole vile TTC process. It's what got me through the horrid Metformin months, the MC and all the various failures. Just picturing the MW handing me my baby. Of course I missed out on that moment with Harry as I had to have a general so this time it will be doubly precious. 

Hope everyone is well. I seem to be gettin a cold which I am vexed about


----------



## Britt11

ahh she is ready now than DM :thumbup: I dont think Kitten is engaged...comfy I guess
I am so happy for you that you will get more of the birth you wanted (skin to skin ect...)

Happy 39 weeks today!! can you believe it??!!


----------



## DragonMummy

i really cant! i keep expecting to be in the early 30's so when i see 39 weeks it always makes me jump!


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh DM, you're def next, Britt nothing yet?

Finally finished work for this week thank god!

Re baby being engaged, mw says baby was 3/5 engaged when I went on Tuesday, is this normal at 34/35 weeks?


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah, they bob in and out for weeks. Right at the end, once theyre down theyre down but before then theyre on a little bungee cord :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

DM gosh you are soo soon, lucky....I actually could be quite awhile yet, some others may beat me first

So Kitten gave us a scare today...
my dr checked me out, all seemed to be okay (I was having bigtime decreased movement) but was still measuring 36cm instead of 39cm.
she sent me to the hospital and the little Monkey woke up as soon as the u/s was attached, tons of movement and great variability, so all is great :thumbup:
also that dr measured me and I am measuring 39cm :shrug: technic on that measurement is so varied.

anyway, they checked me too and she is super high, not at all engaged so in no hurry to come out anytime soon, I could actually be pregnant still on July 10th!! :dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh blimey, just what you need. i really think FH is a load of cobblers. Look at clareabell on the BB thread. She's been measured by her (inept, it turns out) MW at 4-5cm over the whole way through. She was sent for a growth scan as she was being estimated at 10lbs 5oz. At the scan they reckoned 7lbs 11oz. Er, quite a difference!


----------



## ahbon

Heard from Maxxiandniko - she says to say hi to all - twins still in NICU but putting on weight which is good - she's shattered and obviously been a tough time. x

DM - interesting re them bungying - I had no clue. I'm still getting a lot of tapping and hiccups around my cervix which worries me but glad that it was still closed last monday.

*hugs* to all x


----------



## Mrs-G

Finally a day off!


----------



## MrsF

Morning ladies, will post more later, but am home now :) currently on second breakfast sitting!!
feeling better by the day, and more confident, and more in love!! Hope u r all well, I'm so excited for you and meeting yr bundles, its crazy!!! :) much love x x :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

Yay for being home!!! We need pictures please.....

sigh.... more mad signs today. Have had a few watery gushes (cm? water?) and am having painful contractions but only every 10 minutes. Come on little girl..... give mummy a break!


----------



## MarsMaiden

awwwww DM, sounds like you are doing so well! Just one more weekend to go! It was strange hearing you sound nervous as you are always the calm collected one of the thread but is def understandable. I am so glad that they have put your mind at rest now and that you are looking forward to the day!

Britt - maybe your hunch is right and you really could go over?! I still think you will be next after DM though! Is your bag at least packed now?? :p

Awww ahbon, thanks for the update on maxxi, so lovely to hear that the boys are doing so well. Hope you're ok too and that the sickness and itching is still at bay!

MrsF - what a lvoely update! yay for being at home and settling in! *huggles*

MrsG - hope you enjoyed the day off! Not long until you can start taking it properly easy

cranberry - hope youre well hon - is it tomorrow that you hit the NCT sales again?

i just cannot believe how unbelievably happy I am at the moment. I seem to wander around just in a state of utter contentment. I love being pregnant soooo much!! <3

Hope all you ladies are well and looking forward to a nice weekend!


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs f you're making me so jealous, I so want my baby so I can have lots of snuggles! Glad you're enjoying being a mum, hows your oh coping, is he smitten to?

Mars - two more working days, Monday and Tuesday! Can't wait!

Britt you've always said she'll be late, not sure it works like that, I've always said I'd be early, now wishing I'd kept that quiet just in case!

DM you're coping very well, I'd have been in and out of the maternity ward 10 times by now, you're so cool at this!

Abhon, thanks for update on mm, hope she hasn't gone back to work, it must be so tough and scary x

Anyone else just incredibly lazy? It's twenty past 11 and I'm still in bed, was gonna go to aquanatal but can't be bothered, need to go shopping to buy oh some 3/4 shorts for his work thing tomorrow! Need to clean house from top to bottom as mum and dad are coming to stay tomorrow and have a pile of ironing! Plus still gotta pack that bag! Right, that's kicked my arse into gear, I'm getting up!


----------



## DragonMummy

G it's only because of the logistics. We have Harry to sort out and I can't keep calling my parents out! Also I know exactly what they will be after. if my water HAS gone I will need to produce a soaked pad. If it is contractions they will want them established. Otherwise it goes on my notes as "niggles/braxton hicks" like the MW put on my notes yesterday at my pre op :dohh:

Which considering some of the ones today have had me crying out in pain seems rather an understatement! Anyway, it's all stopped again now. Just wish my body would give me a break. Her head is so far down I can barely stand up let alone walk.


----------



## Mrs-G

Ah bless ya DM.

Aquanatal was good, really glad I got my arse in gear and went, shouldn't have laid in bed all morning, I'm seriously running out of time! Ironing done, nearly! Shopping for oh done, just gotta tidy up before 1030 tomorrow morning.

Anyone craving milk?


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies,
quick update from me. We had the u/s today and Kitten is perfect, all is well. Get this, they are guessing she is measuring a whooping 8 pounds already!! :shock: and I could still go over to 2.5 weeks, OMG!! She is still measuring days ahead so you have to wonder about the cycle, I really dont want them to have me go over in case the placenta stops working or something.
Legs are still in the 97% percentile, so she is going to be a tall little girl 
and her head is only measuring 50% :thumbup:
she was so darn cute, practicing her breathing on u/s
her face was so chubby ahh :hugs: mind you she looked really squished
I am totally in love with her :cloud9:

MrsG- I crave milk all the time...

DM- no Sophie yet?


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh my god Britt, you can't for over by 2.5 weeks, not if she's already measuring 8lb!

Well think I'm all ready for mum and dad, first time they'll see the nursery and first time I'll see the swing I bought!!!!!

I think I'm all shopped out and ready now! Just a couple of bits missing from my hospital bag like water spray, snacks, magazines - plus the bits I can't live without, iPod, staightners, make up etc and my going hone clothes, I'll chuck them in nearer the time!

I must have drunk 3l of milk in last 2 days, least it's good for me and baby! Better than fanta orange which I think has been my only other craving in the whole pregnancy!


----------



## Britt11

yeah careful on the milk, I have drank it through my entire pregnancy and her legs are in the 97th percentile and an 8 pounder already, ha ha, good for the growth I guess :hugs:

have fun with the family


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey all. My beautiful Sophie arrived on Friday evening! The contractions died off then stated up again at 5pm. At about half five we called the hosp who said come get checked. 7pm we got there and I was put on a trace that showed them at 10 mins apart. Dr came in and did internal and was 3cm. Taken down to theatre and Sophie was born at 8.53pm. :D


----------



## DragonMummy

ih and she weighed 6lbs 8oz. 2oz more than her brother. dinky girl


----------



## Mrs-G

Ah well done DM, sounds like it all went well, congratulations to you all, bet you'll have your hands full now!

Britt, you're next! Then is it me?


----------



## ahbon

DM - congratulations and I hope she brings you all you wish :hugs:

Mrs G I'm hot on your heels :happydance: anywhere in the next 5 weeks :wacko:


----------



## MrsF

YAY!!!!! DM - many many congratulations on the safe arrival of sophie! Thats awesome news!!!! Whoop Whoop! And what a dink at 6-8! bless!!! how are you feeling hun? 

wowsers ladies, the graduates are coming through now - britt - please tell me you have your bag packed now seeing as though it could be you next ;)

again, it is just a quicky, so apologies for not donig individual shout outs, but i do think of you all and send you my love - i'm just crazily excited for you as i know what's coming and how bloody fab it is!!! 

Harry lost more than 10% of his birth weight which should have meant another hosptial admission, but our mw is lovely and felt we could bulk him up at home - so we've been on a 3 hourly feeding plan (breast feed, then formula top up) which has been great as we can do stuff around huim as he's on our schedule (not meaning that horribly or anything). sometimes he has a demand breastfeed (like we would have a cuppa, lol) in between times. Today we're spcing the feeds at 4 hours, so far so good :) i cannot describe the joy he has brought ladies, i know every baby is special, but there's something extra special about this little guy (and all miracle babies). dare i say it, he was well worth the wait - the 5 years we've waited have seemed to all disappeared and it's all about the present now :) 

having trouble uploading some photos :( poop. will get DH on it x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

ahbon said:


> DM - congratulations and I hope she brings you all you wish :hugs:
> 
> Mrs G I'm hot on your heels :happydance: anywhere in the next 5 weeks :wacko:

You'll be before me then, you're having two!!!!!

Anyone else suffering in this heat? Don't wish to complain but it's bloody uncomfortable!


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs f, I'm so glad it's everything you have waited for, I'm so happy for you and after a tough pregnancy you appear to have everything under control! Well done you!


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh it's all gone quiet on here! Where's everyone?

Cranberry? Mars? Abhon? Britt?Anyone?

Just today and tomorrow at work for me then! Woo hoo, then we're away to Leeds this weekend followed by a week in Whitby, hope the weather holds, but not too hot as I struggled yesterday!


----------



## MarsMaiden

oooh, what an eventful weekend!

Congrats to your and your lovely family DM, Sophie looks absolutely beautiful. Sounds like you had a great experience too, hope the recovery is all going well too *hugs*

MrsF - you sounds absolutely blissed out and so you should be, how lovely after all those years *more hugs*

Britt - sounds like a great scan! Is that standard over there to do one so late in the pregnancy? I hope that kitten arrives soon for you if she really is as big as they're estimating!! Mine were showing as having really long legs in an early scan but they seem to have evened up now! Bet you can't wait to meet her and find out for real!

MrsG - yay for having your bag ready, must be reassuring to know that you're all prepared. 

Can't believe how crap the weather is today after all that glorious sunshine yesterday! I even managed to go to the beach for a couple of hours for the first time this year - was lovely! Got a few great toys and bits from the carboot too - more bargains :D

Hope all you lovely ladies are well!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey all. re the heat yes I am suffering! I went the whole pregnancy without any swelling, now she's here my hands and feet look like inflatables!

We're doing well. She's feeding every 3 hours at the moment which is fine. I can live with that. She had been very alert but has spent most of the last 24 hours asleep. I guess my little girl finally drained her adrenaline supplies!

Britt get that bag packed ffs! Am starting to panic!

Mrs F glad your Harry is doing well (I shall call him little Harry from now on and mine will be big Harry pmsl). I know what you mean about scheduling. I'm not planning a garden party or anything but knowing roughly what time I will be able to get my lunch is a bonus!


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies, good to hear from you, of course I am here- not leaving!!
DM- sounds like you are in the swing of things, did BF come really easily the second time round?

and yes ladies I have packed my bag and babies bag :thumbup::haha: hee hee, definitely needed to get that done.

MrsG- yes you could be soon or Ahbon, I think twins is standard at 35 weeks isnt it? I just better be before you both :growlmad: hee hee

Mars- glad you got to enjoy the weather, its suppose to be beautiful and hot here all week- yeah!! so nice after a gruelling winter and crappy Spring.

oh and no its not common to get an u/s unless you are overdue here, I was sent for one because of my panic of decreased movement from Kitten and thats when they guesstimate her to be 8 pounds. I have to say, starting to get a bit worried about when she will make her debut, she isnt even engaged yet....agghh
i did wake up to a little foot sticking out, which I could grab this morning :cloud9:

oh DH are fighting a little less of names, here is the short list we are taking to the hospital. Opinion/favorites are welcome!

Carys
Sienna
Piper
Kinley
Reese
Paige
Cassie


----------



## Mrs-G

Britt, I thought you'd decided on piper? I kinda got used to that, the others are nice too though. We're waiting till she arrives to pick, I think once I see her I'll know! I'm sure you'll be the same.

DM glad you're doing ok, apart from the Michelin man look x


----------



## DragonMummy

The michelin man look has been exacerbated by my milk coming in today. OMG I have porn star jugs and am leaking all over the place! Poor Sophie looks like a terrier trying to bite a beach ball :rofl:

Harry is still not very well. It's only a virus but when his medicine runs out his temp shoots right up. Its rubbish timing as he's got enough to deal with right now and it's making the transition really difficult for him. So in answer to the earlier question, yes, hands are full!


Britt theyre all nice names but my favourite is Carys as that was on my list too.


----------



## DragonMummy

britt it must be weird to be able to look at my pics and know that you have one like that in there, with us having the same due date! I can't believe this precious little person is what i've been carrying round all those months. I want another one already. Every day that passes now she's here is horrid as my precious newborn is getting bigger. Want to keep her like this! But I've been like that with every stage of Harry's development so far. It does upset me though, especially with DH sounding reluctant to want a third. I know we're truly blessed with what we have but I like having babies and I have already forgotten about the rubbish bits of pregnancy and am remembering the idyllic bits with my rose tinted glasses on!


----------



## Britt11

yeah MrsG- I am kind of off Piper (DH isnt, its his top pick) but I am almost sick of it already, and I have had a few people tell me they know dogs named that :growlmad:

ahh DM- Sophie is absolutely beautiful, and you are right I look at her and think I am carrying one of her around. I have to admit I am very jealous :cry: I think I will go over maybe to the max time, but hopefully not. My poor little kitten is so smushed in there already, my goodness they guess she weighs 8 pounds already- she needs some room!! I have to say I am super fatigued this last week. did you have any weird labour signs or just the standards?
oh and thanks for the name opinion, I love that one too- now to convince DH

as for a third, you still have lots of time, I bet you guys end up having another yet- I have a feeling you will get your way but yes you have 2 beautiful kids now and are lucky. I am hoping we can have 2 but we will have to play it by ear
:hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

I want my baby girl too!!!!

Last day at work for me today, woo hoo! Dreamt that my boss had a paddy and sacked me last night, that'll be a good start to my maternity wouldn't it!!!!! Not holding out much hope that today will bring baby shower and parties, think a lot of people are off and I'm going to be maxed out, oh well, guess that's what I get paid for!

Last full pay packet this month too!

How did the new arrivals take to the thunder last night (if you had any)? We had a huge crash of thunder and it gave baby hiccups which was quite amusing at around 3 this morning!

Just a quick question on movement as she seems to be going through a quiet stage, when they say at least 10 movements a day, is this individual movements or bouts of movement, I get loads of individual movements but like I've felt her a couple of times through the night, then yesterday on the way to work she appeared to be dancing away to radio then at work I didn't feel a thing, again on the way home she was moving and a few bouts in the evening, especially when oh was laying his head on my tummy! This morning she seems to be following the same pattern!


----------



## ahbon

just a quickie before trying to go back to bed - been up for hours, I can't stand the heat but the thunder has just started here in south lincs...... so hopefully a good storm to come!

all ok at hospital yesterday....... going to book c-section for 27 July but if anything happens before then we might try naturally...

DM - how is the recuperating from the c-section? I'm scared stupid as I've never really been in hospital anyway let alone saying someone can take a knife to me!

Britt - I liked Piper too but all of them are nice
:)

MM - have you packed your bag yet? They say from 28-30wks for twins just in case.... haha hope all is ok :)

right am shattered - going back to bed! xxx


----------



## MarsMaiden

Awww DM, poor old Harry a new sister and a virus cant be the best combo! Hope that Sophie manages to drain you down to a page 3 model instead of a porn star :p

Britt - yay for having your bag packed at last, you must be sooo excited!! I still love Piper but can understand if you have changed your mind, I think that's one good reason for looking at names early - they have to last a lifetime after all! For me my favourites are Piper, Reese and Sienna.

MrsG - Hooray for last day at work but boo to no big goodbye! I hope they give you a nice send off and that you aren't rushed off your feet all day! I can't say much regarding movements but I do notice that quite often when I'm busy I don't really feel mine but then when I relax, they go crazy! I think if you are getting good bouts of movement then there is nothing to worry about.

ahbon - wow, awesome to have a date already! And scary! I havent packed my bag yet but you're making me think now that I ought to at least start gathering stuff together - leaving it to DH would be a disaster!

looks like DH and I have finally settled on some names but he wants to keep it secret now from family - it's killing me!!! I will try though for his sake but I can share here! ;) We are looking at Emily Grace and Jowan James although are letting ourselves stay flexible until after they're born just in case!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh wow!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS, DM :happydance:. And she looks sooo precious!!!

Congrats again, Mrs F!!!! :hugs:

Britt....waiting on you. Good luck sweetie!!!

Good luck to all you lovely ladies going in soon......Ahbon, Mrs G, Mars Maiden....hope I haven't missed anyone.

Sending you and the twinnies loads of hugs, Maxxi :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Abhon I was out of bed and wandering about within hours. Honestly this time round recovery was a breeze. When I had H it was a category 1 emergency so i was just hacked open willy nilly and back then they used staples to stitch up. This time as it was nice and laid back, they were more careful with the incision (apparently it looks neater now than it did last week1) and the wound has been GLUED rather than stapled. I have had literally no pain from it. My tummy feels bruised and tender, and my undercarriage is a bit sore from the catheter. Thats it. If you remember I was absolutely shitting myself and dreading it. I was so scared when I had the spinal that I was trembling but you know what? It was the BEST birth experience. Honest to god you have nothing to worry about, it's incredible! Its a bit odd feeling a couple of surgeons rummaging around in your giblets for 45 minutes but otherwise I couldn't praise them highly enough. Yesterday i was back cleaning the house, to DHs horror! :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

G i wouldnt worry about counting movements, just go by what you know is normal. you know in yourself if she's moving as she should be. I know with Sophie she had cycles of few days. She'd be quiet for a couple of days then I would have 3 solid days of somersaults!


----------



## Mrs-G

Hi, finally finished at work at twenty to eight tonight!!!! And I'm going back thursday, what a mug! Everyone called me downstairs and they gave me flowers, cake, cards, an outfit and some vouchers. But been busy busy busy all day!

As I was leaving work tonight I went to the loo and noticed that pink discharge again so I called hospital and they told me to monitor over next hour with my feet up so that's what I'm up to now!

Ahbon, that's two days before me! We'll be taking bets as to whose first!

DM, hope harry's coping ok with his poorlyness and his new role as big brother, you'll have to spoil him rotten!

Isi - hope your pregnancy is going ok so far.


----------



## MarsMaiden

wow DM that sounds wonderful and very reassuring if it turns out that a c-section is needed for whatever reason. I do hope if I do end up having a section that it is a planned rather than an emergency one, the calmness and time to prepare sounds very appealing.

Blimey MrsG - that's a hell of a last day but lovely that you got a nice send off! You are a total mug for going in again :p but I guess it's nice to know that they are already struggling without you!

I'm off to see the consultant later today so am trying to arm myself with a list of questions, am getting a lot more curious about the birth and things like taht as time goes on so hopefully will come out a bit clearer! (That is if I even see the bloomin' consultant! Saw the registrar last time and half expecting it again this time especially as I'm not having any problems) Seems weird that some twin mums are getting to see the consultant regularly but I havent seen mine once yet and even the registrar appointment was all the way back at 16 weeks! ah well!


----------



## ahbon

DM - thanks for that - am nervous of the unknown I think. How's your little girl doing now? 

Mrs G - still working?!?!?! blimey I couldn't!

Britt - how's it going?

Isis - how are you two doing?

MM - good luck today - we don't always see the consultant but I think if she's around she tries to see us since we've had so many worries to start and obviously the immune extras too which they don't understand.......... I do see the endo consultant regularly due to my thyroid - he is such a lovely man anyway he always stops to say hi when he sees us (very old fashioned gent really - also he has twins so is interested in how we're doing :) )

back to hospital for me today for the liver ultrasound and another fetal heart monitoring (just cos we're going to be there anyway they said!) haha I'm glad as the girls are being monitored so that's the main thing. :) Already feel sick and am fasting (water only) until the scan now anyway.

Hi to anyone I've missed - hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## Mrs-G

First day of the next 9 months off work..... yeah! Only to find however that my lovely attempt at making me beans on toast, sat at dining table eating slowly failed miserably and ended with me throwing it all back up!!!!! I can't believe I got through the whole first tri without being sick and now I can't eat a simple meal without either feeling like I'm about to immediately be sick or actually being sick! Doh! It's ruining OH dinner times too, he doesn't get how I can just come back and carry on eating!!! Should be fun, out to dinner with friends tonight and lunch with boss tomorrow! Hope she lets me digest it!!!!

Good luck with your appointments today, I'm not at midwife now until a week next Tuesday, I'll be 37 + 4 by then, ooops, supposed to go at 36 weeks but I'm on holiday next week.

I'm getting a little panicky about birth now, its getting mighty close. Doesn't help that I'm sat watching pregnancy and birth programs on day time TV!!! Might go shopping Friday to get those bits that are missing from my hospital bag.


----------



## MarsMaiden

oh dear MrsG - sickness sounds yucky! Is it just because your stomach is so much smaller do you think or is it reflux?

ahbon or isi - was just wondering what you had been told about when you might deliver the babies? The registrar has jsut totally put the woolies up me saying that in his experience, most twin mums go into natural labour by 36 weeks! I thought I had 8 weeks left and now I feel like I've been stripped of two! It's like being told you had ages left to prepare for that major exam but now actually you don't! or something! ahhhhh!

Otherwise, all still looking really good! Blood pressure good, iron levels good, twin weights good so still nothing exciting to report!

6 weeks????!!!!


----------



## Mrs-G

The race is on then!!!! Me, Ahbon, mars!!!!!

It's all getting a bit close now!

Has cranberry found a new thread? Hope shes ok!

Everyone else doing ok?

Britt- you still holding on?


----------



## Britt11

hello ladies, well I guess I get to say happy due date to me and not to DM as she has her precious beautiful Sophie already.
i think I had some contractions last night but cant be sure as I dont seem to have them now, mind you I do feel a bit achy- who knows :wacko: I have a dr's apt today and they will check me to see if anything is happening.

hope everyone is well
:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooooh happy due date, Britt! Apparently my body likes to evacuate a bit early! There's nothing I can say that won't make you want to punch me (nearly there, not long now, blah blah blah) so I will just shut up and wish you lots of luck xxx


----------



## Mrs-G

Ha ha, my couple of hours at worked lasted from 10 til 6.45!!!! Boss took me for a nice lunch so had an enjoyable day.

Oh, apart from the doctors calling me mid my handover with my boss to advise that my urine results show an infection and I've got to pick up some antibiotics, got no idea but my face just burnt up, I must have been so red! Aaagghh! Why did I get some embarrassed?

Happy due date Britt, think you must have put a curse on her coming late, how late did you say she could be?

DM how's Sophie and Harry? Is Harry better?


----------



## yomo

Happy due date Britt, Hiya to everyone else xx


----------



## Mrs-G

yomo said:


> Happy due date Britt, Hiya to everyone else xx

6 days over due????? She not coming yet?


----------



## yomo

Mrs-G said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Happy due date Britt, Hiya to everyone else xx
> 
> 6 days over due????? She not coming yet?Click to expand...

I know she is being a little monkey, think I am feeding her far to well haha xx


----------



## Britt11

oh no Yomo- I feel for you, any signs yet? Have you had an u/s? Hoping its soon :hugs:

MrsG- what the heck are you doing at work?? thought you were done. please relax and take it easy and the antibiotics should clear you up right away, poor thing

DM- how is Ms Sophie? thanks for the well wishes, ahh no worries I guess Sophie was ready and my little bambino is way too snug

so went to the dr's today and not great news, she could barely reach my cervix and its closed :dohh: so yeah no signs yet but she did say cramping was a good sign, so lets see if it turns into something.
they will let me go us late as NEXT Monday...agggh
but so far, booked in for a sweep on Monday and then U/S on Friday to check the baby, if there are concerns they will induce me then if not induction Sunday or Monday...lets hope she decides to come on her own first...if people are counting the dates than yes thats 10 days away still that I could be pregnant
:hugs: to everyone


----------



## MarsMaiden

oooh Britt, I hope she comes of her own accord before you have to be induced, I'm sure things can change pretty quickly so fingers crossed for you *hugs*

DM - hope everyone's still settling in to the new routine ok and that Harry is feeling a bit better

MrsG - blimey that was a work day and a half! Hope that you're done properly now and that the infection clears up quickly!

yomo - wow, you must be ready for it all to start now! Fingers crossed not too much longer!

I'm still plodding along although boob leakage (from one boob!) is going insane! Only two weeks left at work for me after today and leaving a bit early today for DHs works barbecue - now where did I put that 'hands off the bump' tee??! :p


----------



## yomo

Britt11 said:


> oh no Yomo- I feel for you, any signs yet? Have you had an u/s? Hoping its soon :hugs:
> 
> MrsG- what the heck are you doing at work?? thought you were done. please relax and take it easy and the antibiotics should clear you up right away, poor thing
> 
> DM- how is Ms Sophie? thanks for the well wishes, ahh no worries I guess Sophie was ready and my little bambino is way too snug
> 
> so went to the dr's today and not great news, she could barely reach my cervix and its closed :dohh: so yeah no signs yet but she did say cramping was a good sign, so lets see if it turns into something.
> they will let me go us late as NEXT Monday...agggh
> but so far, booked in for a sweep on Monday and then U/S on Friday to check the baby, if there are concerns they will induce me then if not induction Sunday or Monday...lets hope she decides to come on her own first...if people are counting the dates than yes thats 10 days away still that I could be pregnant
> :hugs: to everyone

Hi Hun, 

Had loads of BH and lost my plug but nothing other than that still waiting :wacko:

Not had a US I am booked to be induced on Monday at 10am xx


----------



## Mrs-G

Yomo, Britt - looking close now, are you scared?

Well, no work today and I'm a bit bored, been googling this am, now got an hour to kill before aquanatal! 2 loads of washing done and on line. Got to pack this afternoon for Leeds and Whitby, will need to iron too :-(

Just found out that the hospital in Whitby is only minor injuries, so the nearest is Scarborough which is over half an hour, hopefully baby will stay put!!!!

Think I'll take hospital bags and car seat just in case!


----------



## ahbon

Yomo - hope baby comes for you soon! x

Britt - you too - hope your little girl comes soon! x

Mrs G - how are you feeling? x

MM - has it hit how it's all happening soon yet? haha xx

DM - how's life with another one then? I'm still panicing re staying in hospital and c-section but the more I talk to nurses/midwifes about it they all recommend I have it really.

Mrs F - how are you doing? x

All ok here - had my liver scan on wednesday only to find out that's fine but I have gallstones too.......... is there something I don't get whilst pregnant?!?!?! lol The girls are fine - kicking off against the monitoring the little monsters! haha my OC (liver ezyme levels) have gone up again so on stronger meds now - they sounded like they were going to get me back today but I managed to say I'm back on monday anyway ..... just gotta get to 27th.......
x


----------



## Britt11

oh Ahbon, you poor thing, hope it gets sorted out soon but glad the twinnies are doing good- yeah! must be so flippin cool to see them on u/s

MrsG- not scared as much as I know its going to hurt like he#l but want to get it over and done with, cant wait to meet my little girl....anxious now for sure. One of the girls in my class looked just like me, with a due date a day later and she brought her little girl into the class...I was soooo jealous

hugs


----------



## Mrs-G

Ahbon, I'm doing fine thanks, got my ironing finally done and ready for a rest now!! Gonna have half hour, then put clothes away and pack. Woo hoo holiday time, I am missing going abroad though, but hopefully weather will be nice and oh will let me chill out!

Aquanatal was good again, bit energetic today but nice to be in the pool and also to mix with other mums to be.

Britt, glad you're ok and not scared, I'm starting to get a bit nervous now, not at the prospect of being a mum and the huge responsibility (don't think I've thought that far ahead!) but about the birth! From being a teenager I was always petrified of labour and birth, my friends say that by the time I get to 40 weeks, I won't care, I'll just want her out!

Ahbon, what have you got to do with your gallstones, I've heard they can be quite painful, fingers crossed yours ate nice and small!

Any updates from our yummy mummy's? Or are your hands too full now!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey all, am still alive!

Sophie is doing really well. She actually put ON weight in her first week where she would normally be expected to lose, so very proud of her! 

Ahbon I wouldn't worry about the hospital stay. I was in for three nights with Harry, two with Sophie. You're generally completely off your tits on adrenaline and endorphines for the whole stay anyway - I slept for 20 minutes the first night! Actually there are benefits to a longer stay in that you always have somebody on hand to answer all those early questions. 

G just remember when youre feeling scared that whatever happens, it will be the BEST and most memorable day of your life. 

Yomo and Britt I am thinking lovely dilating thoughts for you :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

hey DM, glad everything is going well with little Sophie. How are you finding BF second time round?

well day 2 of being overdue :wacko: operation eviction has officially begun already. Tried long walks, stairs, spicy food- maybe try sex tonight but DH has been really under the weather so thats not fair if he isnt better....
having a sweep on MOnday....having some BH but big whoop, just tightening of the stomach the cramping I had 2 days ago is completely gone :growlmad:
this girl is going to be 9 pounds, you guys should see me, I am MASSIVE!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Ah but I was mahoosive and she's a tiddler!

Apparently the only things that have any scientific basis for working are orgasm and semen deposit. Shame.... :winkwink:


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> Ah but I was mahoosive and she's a tiddler!
> 
> Apparently the only things that have any scientific basis for working are orgasm and semen deposit. Shame.... :winkwink:

thanks, my DH is too sick to dtd I think :(
I think I may be loosing my plug, so hopefully thats a good sign...


----------



## Mrs-G

Good Luck Britt!!!!!

I'm sat in my hotel room in Leeds, OH out on his stag do! Saw him 3.5 hrs ago and he'd already had 8 pints, divorce may be on cards! LOL

Decided that it would be best to bring hospital bag etc with us inc. car seat. Tried to put car seat in car but it was a pain in the arse so it's going back and I'm getting an isofix base, about £150 more but I think worth it after the piss around today, also my decision was based on the fact that my car didn't have isofix and that thats the one that would be used most and today I found out that it does! So been looking on internet and Mothercare do pricematch so I think I'll visit them tomorrow.


----------



## MrsF

evening ladies :flower:

apologies for sporadic postings, i'm absolutely drained!!! Harry & I are doing well now, he's finally putting weight on after agreeing to top up his bf with formula, so we now have 60ml bf and 60ml formula each feed (4 hourly). i decided to express as i dont think we were doing it properly and he was on for up to 2 hours at a time. feel much better about it now knowing exactly how much he's getting. 

i'm still anaemic too and sore from surgery but it is getting better. am just so drained all the time, but am forcing myself to eat fish and meats everyday to build up some energy :sleep:

yomo & britt - have i read right yr both being induced tomorrow?? yay!!! good luckk guys, i will be thinking of you :) 

mm, abhon, mrs-g, cranberry, isi, x x x how are you ladies? x x x

dm - you sound so calm and collected mrs, please share yr secret!!!! i think i'm getting the hang of it now, just trying to get some sleep between feeds - my house has never been so hairy what with all the dog and cat hair!!!! 

well, off to express another batch for DH's 2am shift, speak soon ladies, much love and thoughts x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

Don't want to sound like a pain in the arse know it all (something I personally can't bear!) but Sophie's been doing the feeding for hours at a time thing too (7 bloody hours one day!) it's just cluster feeding and only lasts a couple of days. It's babys way of getting your milk in. When you top up with formula you won't produce any extra milk. xxx


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: dm, youre not a pain in the arse, it's nice to hear others experiences and wisdom - one thing i dont have x x i am able to express more than 60ml at a time so i can stockpile, which is good, and i feel more assured he's getting the right stuff from both bf and formula, especially as i'm not feeling too healthy - i was worried that my milk was all volume and no quality -noone has ever said about the clusterfeeding before :( x x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh dear, it all sounds very complicated, I've got my heart set on breast feeding, I hope I can manage it, might just have to get some formula in just in case!!!

Well I'm in Whitby now, OH tried to kill us off earlier walking so I'm now soooo tired.

OH told me today that he wants to buy me an eternity ring as a joint wedding anniversary and baby birth present, I was looking and if she is born in July, her birthstone will be Ruby, which is also one of my shortlisted names, but seeing how she is due on 29th I don't think that'll happen, but thought if it did it might be nice to have a ruby eternity ring.

Also OH says we can upgrade our phones so hopefully we can get an Iphone tomorrow, woo hoo!!!

Good Luck Yomo and Britt tomorrow, thats if nothing has happened this weekend.


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies good to hear some chatter.
MrsF- Harry is gorgeous, glad you are feeling a bit more human, hopefully more milk comes in so you dont have to FF at all soon.

Actually I think Yomo is being induced but they wouldnt induce me for another week agghh....I am just going for a check and membrane sweep tomorrow.
gosh I want my baby so bad, so jealous of all the ladies that have had theirs already :baby:


----------



## DragonMummy

nobody told me either so when H started doing it at about 5 weeks I just assumed that I wasn't producing enough and put him on the bottle. This time Sophie did it while I was in hospital - literally a whole day on the boob. I called in a MW, desperate for advice and hoping she would justify me using a dummy and she just said "she's just getting your milk going, you just have to put up with it" which infuriated me but the next day my boobs were lovely and heavy and she was having big long gulpy feeds every 3-4 hours. They have growth spurts at set times I think and around those times (4 days when your milk comes in, 10 days, 6 weeks, 10 weeks from the top of my head) they will cluster feed for a couple of days then settle back down again. It's not much fun but I found it really helpful to know that it's normal, it will stop and they ARE getting enough. :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh and as for quality of the milk, as long as you're letting him empty one boob completely before you move him onto the second one, he'll be getting plenty. Your body prioritises the baby so it takes all the goodness from you and puts it into your milk. Just make sure he's getting all the fatty hind milk at the back of your boob and not just the watery stuff at the beginning of the feed. 

It sounds complicated and I remember how confused I was when I had Big Harry and it didn't work but nobody told me about the growth spurts or the cluster feeding. The way they had me holding him (under my arm like a rugby ball - supposedly best with big boobs) made me feel constantly exposed and I just felt like a failure. This time round I have had much simpler advice. I can nurse Sophie in my arms and am feeling a lot more confident that I am meeting her needs. I hope you can get him back on the boob (assuming thats the way you want to go) cos it will be soooo much easier for you than expressing then feeding. XXXX


----------



## yomo

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well, thanks for the birthday wishes. Mrsf and dm glad to hear you and your bundles are well. Yep Mrsf I am being induced today and I haven't slept a wink yet and it's 4am!!! Both my mum and dh are fast asleep (my dh has sunk a few vodkas to take it off his mind it's charming ain't it) been having pains for the last 3 or so hours but nothing regular. I shall keep you lovely ladies updated xxx


----------



## Britt11

oh good luck Yomo, thinking of you :hugs:
absolutely nothing going on here, no cramps or anything last night today/sigh...

i even dtd with DH for the sake of baby lol and NOTHING!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Good luck yomo!!!!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Ooooo all gone quiet, does that mean things are happening!!!!

Baby was so lively last night, thought she was coming cos oh had me walking all day long! She's still got ants in her pants this morning!

Hope everyone is ok, sun is shining in Whitby. Need to put sun cream on today :-(


----------



## MarsMaiden

Hey all!

I was so hoping to log on and hear Yomo and Britt's birth announcements but those babies are obviously wayyyyy too comfortable!!

Yomo - hope that the induction went well yesterday and that bubbs has now entered the world! 

Britt - fingers crossed that the sweep and all the sex gets things moving :p

MrsG - hope you're enjoying your trip away. The eternity ring sounds wonderfully romantic, especially if you can get it all to tie in the way you are hoping. And yay for an iphone! I'd be lost without my blackberry!

ahbon - ouchy gallstones you poor thing! Will they do anything for them now or do you have to wait until after the twins are delivered? Hope that the meds are keeping everything else under control and that the sickness and itching isnt too bothersome *hugs* Not long now!!

DM - awww Sophie sounds like a little star and doing so well! Time is flying by, can't believe she's a week old already!

MrsF - breastfeeding sounds like it can be such a kerfuffle, hopefully you'll work out something that works for you and Harry soon enough *hugs*

Hey to cranberry, isi and everyone else, hope you're ok!

Is there any more news on Maxxi and her boys? Was thinking of her and that they may be near due date age now and coming home?

AFM - Ante natal class yesterday which wasn't very exciting but was nice for me and DH to do something baby related together. And I learnt about sticking savoy cabbage in my bra to soothe engorgement which I am sure will be useful one day! LOL! We took the rest of the day off afterwards and went and had cream teas by the harbour at Porthleven in the sunshine - was lovely! There was a couple with a young baby next to us and I couldnt help squeeeeeing and getting a bit excited! :D


----------



## ahbon

yomo - hope all is going ok :)

DM and MrsF - glad all going ok :) 

Britt and Mrs G - fingers crossed it's soon x :)

MM - glad all ok there :)

All ok here - another full morning at hospital yesterday with full monitoring - back there wednesday for more heart beat monitoring then back for full monitoring on monday. Have just about had enough now and after a really bad night on sunday asked the consultant to take the girls out yesterday haha Had a good night last night so ok I'll give it a bit longer haha. We will know more, depending on little ones growth next monday when they'll be coming out i.e. somewhere in the next 3wks no matter what. wierd feeling knowing that! Still can't believe i will be a mum though haha suppose it's all that 'trying to get pregnant' 'trying to stay pregnant' and then 'getting things ready for babies' now it's 'birth' ...........lol

have a great day all - i'm having a lazy one and just going for a bath x


----------



## MrsF

oooo, yomo and britt - am sending positive birthing vibes :) 

dm - thanks for the advice hun, certainly helps to know how it is hun, never been told any of that before x

mm - cream teas......mmmmmmmmmmm ;) x

abhon - i totally understand what you mean with the trying, then sticking, then getting ready, then birth - you can add to the list once bubbs arrives ;) x

mrs-g - lively baby is good - awake all night, not so good!!!! :) x 

day 2 of our nightime routine in the big boys bedroom and so far so good :) day routine is pretty much nailed now which is amarzing as i can schedule in some kips if i need to! still v nervous about dh going back to work though - eeeek!!! was in bed by 9 last night and it was bloody fab to get a good nights sleep whilst dh did the 11pm feed :) am hoping for the same again tonight!!

managed to even do some jobs on my to do list too today, and we're off into town tomorrow to get me a pressie from dh to say well done - i've already got an eternity ring (although a lady can never have too many diamonds.....) so i think a pandora charm for my bracelet is on the cards :) 

have a good night ladies, and am hoping for some more baby news the mora... ;) x x x x


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, just stopping in to let you know that I have not had LO yet... :(
nothing happening just yet, but hopefully soon

agghh.....5 days overdue now, shoot me :wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey I saw on FB that Yomo had Lily - she's beautiful! I will leave it to her to give you details.

MrsF - any time. I'm no guru but we seem to be doing ok this time and I have a good idea where I went wrong last time so anything I can do to help.... my problem with H is just ignorance which is sad because there is so much information and help out there but it's knowing where to bloody look!

Sophie had her 10 day growth spurt bang on cue yesterday and spent an entire day hanging off my boobs but all back to normal today! Her cord fell off at 9 days which was unexpected as Harry's hung on for 3 weeks and was starting to stink :sick:

Anyway that meant she had her first bath yesterday. Here she is in the bath and also with her mega fluffy hair. It's tremendous when it's been washed!!

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/262243_10150683415225023_781605022_19256447_4684087_n.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/270932_10150683436980023_781605022_19256703_4152484_n.jpg


----------



## Mrs-G

Yeah another baby!!!!!

Well done yomo!

Dm, Sophie looks gorgeous, you must be so proud!

Is everyone else doing ok, mars, Britt, ahbon, mrs f. Still no news from maxi?

Well still in Whitby and no baby yet, ha ha, glad about that! Am struggling with comfort though, had some horrible pains last night, don't know what it was, just on the lower right hand side of my bump, still very stitch like, seems to have eased this morning. 

Today is raining so looks like cinema although in old fashioned cinema so not sure about comfort! We'll give it a go!


----------



## MarsMaiden

yay for another miracle baby entering the world! 

Britt - I'm sure kitten wont keep you waiting too much longer, at least where she is she's quiet and portable and reallllly easy to look after! :p

MrsF - sounds like you have it all down to a t! I hope it's that easy with the twingles! Hope you get a nice pressie! 

DM - as usual I can't see your pics while I'm at work but can't wait to check them out later!

MrsG - enjoy the cinema and hopefully those pains will ease up as the day goes on!

I went to a breastfeeding ante natal class this morning which was quite good and a small group so the lady leading it was able to give me a bit more time to be specific about twins. There seems to be a huge amount of support down here so hopefully with that I'll be able to give breastfeeding a really good go.

Do midwives or health visitors do any home visits any more? I got an apoointment through to see the HV but it is at the sure start centre and I have always seen the midwife at the gp surgery. Do they only come out after babies are born now?


----------



## DragonMummy

Mine came to my house, I guess its different for each surgery. I've also had 4 home MW visits since she's been here and HV is coming out on Monday. Once theyre happy I'm doing ok I guess it will be just up to me to go to baby clinic and get her weighed.


----------



## Britt11

thanks ladies so much for your kinds words, one week overdue tomorrow...agghh, too depressed to go to my birth and babies class tonight. Had a random contraction an hour ago but nothing since :(

congrats Yomo, cant wait to see pics

MrsF- sounds like you are in the swing of things :thumbup:

DM- I LOVE LOVE LOVE little Sophie's hair :hugs:
she is such a little sweetie

how are all our twin mommies doing??


----------



## Mrs-G

Morning ladies, anyone else struggling?

I am suffering with indigestion and struggling getting up and down from lying down! Still 3 weeks 1 day to go! Not sure how I'm gonna cope!


----------



## DragonMummy

G I found it easiest to roll on my side when getting up. Your stomach muscles just stop working while pregnant so you have to improvise :haha:

Britt huge :hugs: for you..... I was so relieved to have Sophie out, I've not even mourned the loss of my bump like I did with Harry. My hip pain and heartburn just disappeared overnight!


----------



## Britt11

thanks DM, well 41 weeks today and have been quite depressed tbh, she needs to show herself soon.
i am still having the bloody show but no contractions, getting a bit concerned but i do have an u/s of her today to make sure all is okay, will keep you ladies posted.

MrsG- i hope you dont go over, I honestly loved my pregnancy and i never thought how hard it would be to go over, i wouldnt wish it on anyone
:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

I can't believe we had the same due date and Sophie will be at least 2 weeks older than kitten.....


----------



## Britt11

I know DM, it depresses me to think about that


----------



## DragonMummy

Sorry - shan't bring it up again!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Yomo!!!!

Don't worry Britt....she'll be here soon :hugs:

DM, Sophie's hair is tooo cute. She's such a doll :flower:

Mrs F.....your Son is adorable!!!!!!!

Ahbon, MarsMaiden, Mrs G....hope you're all well.

Just to update that we're having 2 girls :pink:. I was initially gobsmacked as I was so sure there was at least 1 boy in there...and I really really wanted a boy....but I am now so in love with my 2 Princesses.....can't wait for the explosion of pink, frills and ribbons :winkwink:


----------



## DragonMummy

omg Isi thats such good news! This thread really is being overwhelmed by pink! Any ideas on names yet? oooh if they look anything like you your hubby won't be letting them out alone when theyre older! :rofl:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:D Thanks DM :hugs:. Still struggling with names, as I only had boy names before :dohh:. And I just KNOW my DH will fall head over heels in love with them and forget all about me :haha:. He also had his heart set on boys, so is taking a while to come round to the idea.....but soon I hope :)


----------



## DragonMummy

He will.... Daddies love their little girls. My DH is besotted with Sophie, she can do no wrong. I fear that may bite me on the arse in a few years when I want her to do as she's told!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

LOL!!!!!!!!!! Tell me about it!!! My Dad and I are exactly the same way and I think it annoys my Mom no end....34 years later :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

Same here! Although my mother is a mental case so I was always going to be Daddy's girl


----------



## yomo

Hello ladies, just to let you know Lily
arrived at 3.28am on the 5th July and she was 9lb 3oz!! I swear by raspberry tea and EPRO three pushes and she was here and no stitches a perfect labour. Will post my story shortly xxx

congrats on the girls Hun xx


----------



## DragonMummy

/congrats hun, shes gorgeous and yay for perfect labour!


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh my god, so much activity!!!!

Britt, I'm sorry you're feeling fed up, I'm getting that way already and I'm not even classed as full time till tomorrow, 3 weeks and counting, I will be really fed up if I go over, although I'm not looking forward to the birth!

Isi - twin girls, just perfect, you must be do happy, I know it was tough with the first round failing but you are now truly blessed, congratulations. 

DM thanks for advice, not too sure it helps though, I seem to wake up needing a wee and the pushing on my bladder kills, even with rolling over, it's still tough!

Mrs f, did you get your pressie?

Ahbon, mars - you twinnies doing ok still?

Yomo, congrats again, love to hear your birthing story lol!


----------



## DragonMummy

https://s30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/?action=view&current=VIDEO0023.mp4

Just wanted to share a little vid of Sophie this evening, she had just woken up and was super wide awake and cute :cloud9:


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> https://s30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/?action=view&current=VIDEO0023.mp4
> 
> Just wanted to share a little vid of Sophie this evening, she had just woken up and was super wide awake and cute :cloud9:

omg she is so fricken cute, feels like thats what my baby does with her legs too.

Yomo- congrats, post a piccy when you can and wow what a good size!!

actually i had my u/s this morning and they guesstimate kitten to weigh between 9 and 9.5 pounds already :shock:
i will find out what the plan is for us tomorrow, will keep you posted.

Isi congrats on the girls :thumbup: girls rock I must say
:hugs:


----------



## ahbon

yomo - huge congratulations! Wow on three pushes! :happydance:

DM - she is sooooo cute! she looks so small too! So much hair - can't believe it! :cloud9::cloud9:

Britt - sounds like a whopper! good luck tomorrow :thumbup:

hope everyone is ok - all ok here - still puking at night with acid, still got the girls moving around so much causing me agony at times. All ok with the OC (well monitored if you like) and back at hopsital on Monday for full monitoring again. Depending on little ones size will tell us whether or she's coming out next week or 20th or 22nd or 27th............. still can't get my head around the fact we'll have two little ones here soon :wacko:


----------



## MrsF

:cloud9: many congrats yomo - lily - what a beautiful name! And wow on your labour missy!!! 3 pushes!!! I did the rlt, but i never got to see if it did anything|!!! Although my dh did say the other day "did you hear them cutting through your muscles?" apparently it sounded horrible - i was too out of it on gas and air! Apparently they dropped the placenta on the floor too - dh said " did you not hear the splatting??" nope, didnt hear that either!!! well done huin, congrats on you little miracle lady :) x x x x

mrs-g - we didnt make it into town hun - we ended up spending the day in bed singing disney classics, feeding, napping and changing - best. day. ever. :) going into town on monday to get Harry registered, then my pressie :) x x 

abhon - yuck for the acid gal - like DM said though, for me, everything literally disappeared overnight - the rib aches, the back ache, the my-stomach-is the size of a pea, everyhthing. i love the fact i can now actually sit on the settee!!! ooo, and i even risked my own tummy time the other night - woke up covered in booby milk and my csection throbbed a bit, but damn it was good!!!! x x x 

britt, britt, britt what the devil are we gonna do with you hun? tweak them nipples gal!!!! sending you loads of birthing vibes. Am happy to join the Eviction Team if it'll help!!! x x x 

Isi - twin princesses! Many congrats hun x x x i cant imagine having twins! double the love, the fun and the cuddles :) and yup, I must admit, my boy is kinda cute ;) x x x 

DM - x x xhow goes it yummy mummy? x x x day 5 of our nighttime routine and all is good :) am so so proud of my little man, i love our bedtime routine, it makes me wanna cry when i think of how lucky we are to finally have him here. as i leave his room, i have a look round and just feel so complete :) x x x 

speak soon my lovely ladies, much love x x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

MrsF I'm the same. I know I never got as far into the fertility treatment as you guys, and I already have a child but I had so many issues with Harry's birth and the PND afterwards that I was so desperate to have another baby - more so than with Harry. Now she's here it feels like life is complete. Theyre both a real blessing and the whole palaver was completely worth it!

Sophie is doing great, sleeping regularly and eating like a piglet. Can't wait for the HV to weigh her on monday - she's grown out of all of her early baby stuff and even her newborn size sleepsuits are looking snug now and shes only 2 weeks old!! And i had to pick up Harry's first school uniform today..... :cry:

Some more pictures to bore the arse off of you all with :D
 



Attached Files:







269609_10150689375015023_781605022_19335877_2848364_n.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0389.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0393.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs f, I'm so glad things are going do well. 

Dm, sophies video is soooooo cute, I too now understand what's going on in my belly!

Looking forward to the symptoms going overnight, this indigestion/heartburn whatever it is, is really doing my head in!

Britt, is she coming yet?

Ahbon, we're definately gonna have a race aren't we, I'm guessing you'll win though.


----------



## DragonMummy

if you have heartburn go to the doctors and ask for ranitidine. Had i not already been pregnant i would have had its babies...


----------



## Mrs-G

Back from boot sale, made £200, not bad for a garage full of rubbish, as we've borrowed works van and it's still full we're gonna do another one tomorrow, don't think we'll make much but really need to shift this stuff. 5.30am start though so got to get up at 4.30 - oh dear!

Everyone ok and having a good weekend so far? Britt any news?


----------



## Mrs-G

Is there anybody there?


----------



## ahbon

only just I've been in bed by 8 or 9pm recently - at hospital in the morning for monitoring and decision re c-section.................am really struggling now - hubby is really getting it in the neck today! 

hope everyone is ok :) x


----------



## DragonMummy

oh Christ, ahbon it must be misery! Do you have a comedy bump now? One of my friends had twins last year (2 boys) and her bump was hilarious. although our work uniform didn't help much

Still nothing from Britt ;)


----------



## Mrs-G

Ahbon, you must be really feeling it with two, I'm struggling with one, good luck today and getting your date!

Britt, if you're not already there, good luck today! 

First day on maternity and home alone..... Ooooo what to do!


----------



## MarsMaiden

DM - thanks for the HV/midwife info - guess its another one of those random things that just vary from area to area! The video and pics of Sophie and harry are tooooooo cute! Absolutely adorable!

Isi - congrats on the 2 girls! You know they were gonna get spoilt rotten though whatever they turned out to be! ;)

Yomo - wow, we can only dream of a labour like that, sounds fabulous - well done you! Hope you're all settling in at home and enjoying each other.

Britt - great size of kitten at the ultrasound! Hope that your quietness means that something is happening by now!

Ahbon - bless you for suffering through everything so much, really hope that you get a date you can work towards today *hugs*

MrsF - it all sounds so blissfull! You make me even more excited to have these guys out and at home!

MrsG - fantastic haul for the boot sale! Well done! Hope you find something interesting to keep you going today!

Starting my last week at work this week which feels strange! Am worried I'm going to be sooo bored in my time off before bubs arrive - I've never been off work that long without being sick! Still totally blessed to not be having any problems and still loving being pregnant so much! I am definitely developing a comedy bump though, it seems to grow on a daily basis which is just phenomenal but hopefully it means the babies are growing well! DH away this week on his last work trip before they arrive (It better be his last anyway, he has been threatened within an inch of his life!!) so really feel like we can get started making preparations soon, 5 or 6 weeks ish to go!!! :D


----------



## ahbon

all went ok today - girls both grown, estimated at 5lbs 11 and 4lbs 10 today - back for monitoring on thurs and monday again.... c-section date: just waiting for confirmation if 22nd or 27th now....doc trying to fit me in at 36+4 rather than 37+2 as I'm starting to suffer...... should know later or tomorrow.... :)

MM - happy last week at work - you'll find things to do when you've finished don't worry!

Mrs G - any news?

Britt? has kitten arrived?

DM, Mrs F and Yomo - how are your cuties? - did you find everything came naturally or ....?

Isis - congrats on two girls too :) Wait til you start buying clothes for them - sooooooooo cute! 

right gotta run (well power waddle as my cousin calls it now!) gotta do some invoices for hubby and sort out my maternity allowance form... feeling a bit better at the moment so gotta profit on......


----------



## Mrs-G

Oooo ahbon, you'll beat me either way!!! Unless baby comes early like I've been thinking, now it's close though I think she'll wait till august!

Not done a great deal today but enjoyed every minute of it, can't believe how lazy I am!


----------



## DragonMummy

G be as lazy as you can get away with! No point in knocking your bollocks out when you're pregnant and are on the way to giving birth! 

Ahbon I have to say it's easier the second time round - I'm not putting myself under any pressure to be some manner of wonderwoman super mum this time. Breastfeeding is going well because I know formula is ok and if she has to have it, its not a big deal. So I'm not killing myself with worry that shes doing it wrong, not getting enough, not latching properly. Shes sleeping well because Im not desperate to get her into a routine by 4 weeks, like I did with H and see so many trying to do on here. I just swaddle her at 9pm and put her in her basket. When she wakes I change and feed her thenstick her back in. I unswaddle her at 7am. I think the more chilled I am, the more chilled she is. I guess thats the thing with being a mum.You only know what to do by trial and error! 

I know I will come up against some crap with her and with Harry but at least I know now that it's generally just a phase and it will pass in a few days or weeks or months! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.... :hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

Ah DM you're doing so well, thanks for the advice!

I guess Britt must have had kitten by now. Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## MarsMaiden

ahbon - great weights on the girls, that's fantastic! Hope they can sort the earlier date for you, either way it's so close now!!

MrsG - lazy days are good!! I do get fed up of people going on now though that 'you have to make the most of this, you wont get any of that when the babies are here' Hello?? I know but that is exactly what I wanted for 3 bloody years, I'm ready!!

DM - I would love to say that I'll learn by your example but I know I'm gonna be a wibbling paranoid mess when I'm left in charge of two newborn babies!! 

Hoping that Britt is a mummy by now!!

Got midwife and scan today so really looking forward to that! Doesnt seem like 4 weeks since I've last seen them, time is going so fast now! Have been getting a really large lump sticking out low down on my right hand side so am interested to see if little girl has turned or if she is still head down. Will be nice to get an idea of what size they are now too!

Good days everyone!


----------



## ahbon

oh my just had the phone call - booked in for c-section next wednesday 20th July! oh boy it's starting to feel a bit realer now! Ok gotta admit my stomach has just gone and my heart is racing....... EEEEEEEEKS scared!

MM - good luck with scan etc today

Britt hope all is ok

everyone *hugs*


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh my god ahbon, next week?????????

I've been for midwife appointment and she wasn't happy with baby's positioning, last time she was 3/5's engaged, now she couldn't even confirm baby wasn't breach so I've gotto go for a scan so just waiting for an appointment to come through. Tbh her movements have changed today and I'm getting wriggling a lot lower down, does anyone know what this means? Do I automatically get a c section if she is breach or will they try and turn her? I wanted a c section anyway!

Plus i've got White cells and glucose in my wee again, not sure what that means either!


----------



## MarsMaiden

oooh ahbon, how exciting!! Nothing like an actual date to bring it all home though hey! I'm sure by next week you'll have got your head round it all!

MrsG - I hope that bubs turns out to be head down, unless that's not what you want! I think if she is breech they will offer you an ecv to turn her, I think whether they can naturally deliver depends on the type of breech i.e. feet first or bum first but if the ecv didnt work, I think they'd probably go with an elective c-sec? They can change position quite late on though! Not sure about the white cells and glucose in the wee, did the midwife shed any light?

Just got back from scan and babies are doing really well! Girl is now 4lb 4oz and boy is 4lb 3oz, both bang on the 50th percentile for dates so feeling really chuffed! both had their heads turned towards my back so no good face shots today but was just lovely to know that they are both doing alright. Little girl who's in the lead is still head down too so I am still on for a natural birth (but not thinking about that yet!!)


----------



## Mrs-G

I'm glad all is well mars. I'm glad I'm getting a scan cos I'm curious about her weight. I think I've got a tiny bump, everyone comments at how small I am so i asked midwife today and she days my bump isn't small at all and there is no way I've got my 6lb baby that I was wanting! I'm measuring bang on my dates still so who knows, as long as the scan doesn't reveal a 10lber!

Tbh I think I'd rather have a c section, I know the recovery is a lot harder but I hate not being in control, the thought of my waters randomly breaking and just not knowing when, I'd much rather know when it's going to happen. 

I played some music near my cervix and there was a lot of movement and I'm sure her bums back above my belly button but who knows!


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh thats good MM. Sophie was 4lbs 6oz at 32 weeks so theyre not far off. Can't imagine having TWO Sophies in there!

G, Sophie loved music. I go to choir practice every thursday and she was always kicking like a mad thing during the whole rehearsal!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi everyone. I'm sorry that I'm not going to be able to go through the whole thread to find out what's going on but congrats to everyone who deserves it and I will start going through the posts shortly. Ian came home this past Thursday. He's doing really well. Aidan is still in the NICU but only because he needs to get his feeding in order. He's got a really strong suck and will take in too much milk and has had choking episodes because of it. Otherwise he's doing really well too. I'm totally in love with them and we're truly blessed. So much could have gone wrong and thankfully it didn't. I'm still traumatized by the whole thing but I'm sure that will get better with time. I'll be back and will go over all the posts.

PS - I really should take my ticker down huh?!


----------



## Mrs-G

Maxi that's great!!!! Plus, having one at home first will let you get into a routine so that you're organised for aiden, I'm so glad everything's turned out well, I've been worried about you.


----------



## Mrs-G

Just text midwife to see if she's remembered to book my scan and she has booked it for Friday at 1145hrs.

Has anyone had a late scan (I'll be 38 weeks) will I be able to see much of her?


----------



## MarsMaiden

awww maxxi, it's so great to hear from you, we have all been thinking of you! How wonderful that Ian is at home with you now. I can't imagine what a tough time it must have been having them in NICU all that time but so happy that they are both doing so well!

MrsG - You'll probably see just a bit at a time but if she's facing the right way, you might just get a shot of her face! At 32 weeks mine were pretty much filling the screen with each bit they were looking at, maybe ahbon will be able to help though as she has had later scans... Fingers crossed that things turn out to be the way round you want! :p

DM - I know, it's weird knowing I am basically carrying a full term weights worth of babies! The sonographer made me laugh when I said how pleased I was that they were average and he said 'you wont be saying that if they still are at term!!'

32 weeks for me today and so so pleased! That was the biggest milestone I wanted to reach, anything after this is just gravy! Can't see any reason why I wont go on a good while longer yet so 36 weeks will be my next target! Being taken out to lunch today by my colleagues in honour of my last few days at work so looking forward to that! Just wish I didn't have quite so much to do to get my work ready for someone else to take over!


----------



## DragonMummy

Max Sophie has a strong suck too - she's often gutsing it down the wrong hole! Soooo glad the boys are doing well xxxx

G I think it really depends on how baby is lying. A girl in my bump group had one at 36 or 37 weeks and had lovely pictures!


----------



## Mrs-G

Dm, thanks, with regards to your c section, how difficult is the recovery? I've got it in my head that I'd prefer a c section, I know it's a major operation but I was planning an epidural anyway as I am absolutely petrified of giving birth. How long is it before you're up and about and can manage baby and how long before you can drive etc? I know I'm jumping the gun a bit especially as I think baby is now head down, just so my brain has all the facts.


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh oh, just been to loo and got some stuff on my panty liner, looked a bit like ewcm but with a tinge of brown, is this my plug starting to come away?


----------



## DragonMummy

Oooh sounds like it!

OK re c-sections its difficult to give you an accurate picture as mine were both so different and circumstances directly affected my recovery. (they are very unlikely to let you have one without good medical reason btw - and birth ain't so bad. Get an epidural in you and youll be laughing!)

OK so my first csec. I was dilated and had delivered harrys feet. I was pushing but he was in distress. So I had a general anaesthetic and what's classed as a category 1 emergency section. The most serious. basically it was a slash and grab. No care was taken to avoid muscles or nerves when the incision was made. That was not a priority, they just cut. Plus I was stapled together which doesnt happen any more. Both of those I think made my recovery a lot slower.

I was on morphine regularly for my entire hosptial stay (4 days) and couldn't sit up in bed (to feed, pick up Harry etc) without a considerable amount of pain. you're not allowed to drive for 6 weeks, which doesnt sound long but I'm just hittign week three and I'#m climbing the walls!. I was on strong painkillers til week 4 and what they don't tell you is that when you have a csec, you get an apron of tummy that hangs over your girl bits as the skin gets tightly stitched! Fetching. 

This time the experience was better. because of the slash n grab technique used last time, I have absolutely no feeling around the scar at all. So siting up, moving around is no problem. Unfortunately this means I have no physical warning that i am doing too much so thesodding thing is infected now!

Worth bearing in mind that I experienced both normal labour (barring the last 10 minutes!!) with just gas and air (was too late for an epidural) and I am a total wimp, and a csec. and this time round I wanted a vbac. Its really only the end bit that hurts majorly, the rest is like a bad period. And if you have an epi you wont feel it. That being said, my second csec was a dream. It was still classed as an emergency csec but this time was a category 3 so not too different to elective, just less waiting about!

xxxx


----------



## Mrs-G

Thanks dm, your advice is really appreciated, I'm sure I'll cope either way and I guess she'll be making the decision as to which way she's coming and I'll find out tomorrow, not had anymore gunk apart from normal discharge I think so maybe it's a bit of wishful thinking, I really don't want to go overdue, saying that I'm sat typing this and am now thinking I've got some period pains! My god this is like the two week wait with symptom spotting galore! It's only started today once I'd seen that gunky stuff.

Still no news from Britt? I hope everything's ok.

Is everyone else doing ok?


----------



## DragonMummy

I didn't think I would cope either - I was shitting my pants, both with Harry at the thought of labour, and Sophie at the thought of an operation. What we need is Harry Potter world and a MW with a magic wand! There ain't no good option.


----------



## MrsF

:sleep::sleep::sleep: evening ladies x x x x just a quick visit before i nod off....:sleep:

maxi - :hugs: so pleased Ian has made it home :) that's really good news, and i hope the other wee man makes it home soon to you :) good to hear from you x x 

big love to you lovely ladies :hugs: any news on Miss Britt? Am guessing kitten has made an appearance - cant wait for the news :) 

aw crap - i've just read the thread and i cant remember who updated with what!!! i think that's my cue for bed and i'll come back tomorrow hopefully abit more with it!!!

we're all good this end - just struggling with the tiredness - dh is now back at work so it's just me and the wee man - loving that i get to steal all the cuddles :) am also becoming a pro at doing things with one hand!!!! havent quite worked out the showering and getting ready before 3pm, but small steps!!! we're both still alive and that's my benchmark!!! am also on day 2 without painkillers which is good, but still swollen and im not liking the numb sensation around my scar - feels v bizarre.

anyway, my eyes are drying out so im gonna catch me some zzzzz's - apologies for not doing individual catch ups, but am thinking of you. much love x x x


----------



## MarsMaiden

wow dm that's great information. I know that I want to try natural birth if its possible, just don't like the idea of a major op. But I am also hoping for an epidural at the earliest opportunity - I'm not looking for any bravery awards!!

MrsF - great to hear from you! Hope that Harry lets you get a few hours rest! *hugs*

MrsG - good liuck for your scan tomorrow, hope she plays ball and that you get some nice pictures! (I know that's not what it's about but it's one of the perks!)

Thought I'd try and post some nursery pics...

https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg201/karina4449/P1060165.jpg

https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg201/karina4449/P1060168.jpg

https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg201/karina4449/P1060164.jpg

and my bump at 31 weeks although it has grown again massively since then!

https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg201/karina4449/31weeks1-1.jpg


----------



## Mrs-G

Lovely nursery mars, and great bump pic.

I've now Written three updates only to lose all three!!!!! Grrrr

In brief, waters broke at ten past ten, been scanned at hospital and baby not breech so been sent home to await things progressing, if they don't progress naturally then booked in for induction 8pm!


----------



## ahbon

MM lovely pics! We've not got a nursery yet - hopefully I'll get hubby on to it when he finishes the other room......... *sigh*

MRsG - fingers crossed all goes easy for you x

Mrs F - glad all is going well even if tired! x

hope everyone is ok

am so fed up now - just want them out - another night of chucking up is getting to me! Got a client arriving at 9 and feel sick - just hope she doesn't stay long! (she likes to chat! :( )


----------



## MarsMaiden

oooooohhhhhh MrsG How EXCITING!!! I really hope things get going naturally for you now and that yuo don't need to be induced but you're going to be a mummy either way soooo soon!! *hugs* The mummies outnumber us preggos now!!

Ahbon - oh my goodness, I think I'd be panicking a bit now if things weren't pretty much done already! Although I guess they'll be in with us for a while so it probably wouldnt have mattered too much but it is a lovely place to just go and stand and touch stuff! get your dh on to it!! So sorry that you're still upchucking, that must be totally grim but only a few more sleeps now and you'll have your body all back to yourself again *hugs*

Last day at work for me today!! Feels kinda strange really, guess it will take a while to make the transition from being a worker to being a mummy.


----------



## DragonMummy

Wow good luck G. I had Harry at bang on 38 weeks as well. I hope you get the birth you want hun. Best of luck, here's to another healthy AC baby!! 

MM gorgeous nursery, I love it! And love the bump pic. It doesn't look like a twin bump! Very neat. X


----------



## Mrs-G

Double post ;-)


----------



## Mrs-G

Morning guys!!!!!!!!

Baby Isobel arrived at 6.20pm last night.

After my waters broke, the scan confirmed she was in correct position so we were sent home, from midnight I was contracting between 6 and 14 mins apart and lasting approx. 1 min -ouch!!!!! I had blood loss so went to hospital at atound 10am and they didn't believe I was regular enough, between 3 and 7 minute apart. They monitored baby and eventually did an internal and I was 4cm dilated. Oh asked for some pain relief for me and made it clear I was wanting an epidural, they said it would take an hour but would give me some pethidene in the meantime. I was moved to delivery room and then when I asked about pethidene they said I could have epidural straight away.

The epidural was fantastic!!!!! I numbed all my left side but my right didn't take as well meaning I could just feel contractions in my lower back but no actual pain. I was fully dilated by 3.30 when I was checked and was told I could start pushing at 4.30 and would have baby by 5.30! 

When 5.30 came still no baby and midwife swapped to a head clip to monitor heartbeat. Baby's heartrate had fallen to 53 so emergency button was pressed and room filled with staff, she picked up though but dr's established she was looking wrong way in birth canal and wasn't sure if my pushing would turn her as I was knackered, it went on for another hour and a half with me pushing and we were just about to ask for suction when I found an almighty strength and pushed her out. 

It was the most amazing feeling in the world, oh watched her come and cut the cord, we both sobbed our hearts out, she was tiny at 6lb, 5oz.

Finally got moved to. Bed just gone midnight, she's woken twice last night but only fed once. It's now 5.45 and she's fast on which is where I should be!!!!!!!

Take care all x


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG congratulations! birth sounds fantastic, well done you. Can't wait to see pictures of her. :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow, congrats Mrs. G!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Thank you x

Things going well, Isobel is making great progress, feeding well, night times are a bit horrendous though although midwife says only normal, seems to be feeding constantly, getting around 3 hours sleep but no regrets x

Take care everyone x


----------



## DragonMummy

the constant feeding does stop. It reappears for growth spurts (we're having one now - :dohh:) but otherwise Soph got into the pattern of having 3 hours sleep between each feed. We had 5 hours once! So dont worry, its just cluster feeding to get your supply nice and generous. xxx


----------



## MrsF

:hugs::happydance: many congratulations mrs-g!!!! and welcome Isobel x x x so pleased for you hun :) x x x keep the updates coming as and when you can gal x x x 

mm- loving the nursery!! to see two cots in there melts my heart!!! bet you cant wait to get in there and start using it!!! x x x

hello abhon, dm and isi - hope you're all well x x x x 

still not totally used to the sleep deprivation, but certainly seeing the little man's face everyday certainly helps!!! my back is suffering though - feels ever so tender still where i had the epidural, and i can tell im stooping alot as by bedtime, my back and hip ache. still getting visitors through which is nice, but dh is on nights next week which will be fun!!! 

anyone else suffering with the inlaws?? am having real issues with mine - hopefully its just a readjustment phase, but everything i do is commented on, everything "good" about harry is from my dh's side (for example his chilledness, his alertness, his hair, his strength) and its really starting to knob me off. i've had to say a few things (it was commented on he was getting fat ---- ffs!!!!) and he's being compared to their other grandkid - its like i was just an incubator!!! theres loads more too. i have mentioned to dh but (and i see it to a degree) he says his mum i just excited and proud - ffs, she even told me to "mind his head" the other day as i rescued him from slipping through her arms!!! :growlmad: 

eek, sorry, bit of a rant there....blame it on lack of zzzzzz's!!!

catch you laters crazy cats and yummy mummys ;) x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh F my MIL is driving me effing crackers. For starters she has horrendous halitosis and keeps breathing over me when I am holding her - she actually made me gag while I was pregnant - I actually heaved! And she keeps kissing and stroking the baby - while I'm feeding her! Then FIL has to suck it up and do the same to prove what a modern man he is and how cool he is with me breastfeeding. I DON'T WANT YOU KISSING MY DAUGHTER WHILE SHES ON MY BOOB FFS!!!! And she knows I dont like calling kids "princess" or "prince". Whats the first thing she buys Sophie? a "little princess" balloon. She calls her princess all the time and when Isaid I'd rather buy her a party dress for dressing up than one of those god awful polyester Disney princess costumes, she's all "oh don't worry, Sophie - Nanny get you one". She was on about Sophie having bloody piano lessons (yes - my newborn!) and I said only if she wants them (I was forced into them as a child) and again "Nanny get it for you." Yeah well Nanny can buy the bloody piano!


Sorry, I rather opened a can of worms there! :rofl:

Those of you BF'ing, how are you getting on? The girls in my bump group are all really struggling, it seems normal now on both sides of the atlantic to get mums to supplement BF with formula. Surely that would limit the milk supply further? Most of them are already exclusively FF and are all super depressed about it. Such a shame :(


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh, and has anyone heard from the lovely Britters?


----------



## Mrs-G

Hi. Inlaws ......... Enough said! 

I'm breastfeeding and loving it. milk has come in now and she is satisfied. I'm doing about 15 mins, burp, nappy then 15 on the other.

I'm def not being encouraged to ff. 

The only thing I'm struggling with is when shes not ready to feed at the 3-4 hour point so i'm having to strip her for skin to skin contact. This is only one or two feeds out of the ten or so I'm doing! 

She's just let me have a couple of hours sleep so hopefully after this one. She'll go a couple more. as she's having a good feed I'll set my alarm at 4 hours, I might be lucky!


----------



## Mrs-G

Sorry if I'm posting in bursts. Doing left handed on phone while bf'ing!

Mrs f my back hurts too but only in bed! My bed suddenly seems to soft to support me anymore. 

Tomorrow is our first day after my 48hour visitor ban! Inlaws coming at 11 and having lunch, told oh to make it clear that a couple of hours is long enough, he says he has but I'm not sure, we'll see! Mil says she'll do my ironing, cos Isobel came early I had a pile ready as oh was working all weekend! I didn't want to leave it all for het, (she'd have been here all day lol) so I've done the bulk of it today. I did it sat down and it was fine.

You c section ladies coping with recovery ok? I'm glad I didn't have one in end, I'm sore enough with my stitches. Ouch - got witch Hazel now to put on which helps so we'll see how that goes, going to attempt a little walk tomorrow, hopefully the sun will come out, Isobel was a little jaundice today so midwife suggested some sunshine. First trip in buggy.

Well looks like we're full so I'll speak to you guys later!


----------



## MarsMaiden

mrsg can't remember if i've congratulated you or not but CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of baby Isobel!!! lovely to hear you are all settling in

afm i came into hospital this morning for some monitoring after having a bit of a show when i woke up and had aa positive ffn test so they are keeping me in and giving me steroid jabs just in case. was really hoping to enjoy a bit more maternity leave yet having only just finished work so keeping my legs crossed that they stay put!! really dont want them to come for a few weeks yet so just really hoping its a false alarm!


----------



## Mrs-G

Thanks mars and hope they stay put till your ready for them!

Ahbon - have I beaten you or is your quietness due to you having your handsful?

Afm - I'm knackered and it's only the start of the night shift! Made the stupid mistake of not having a nap today!!! So we're on for a long night, especially if she doesn't stay in her 2 hour routine like last night.
I must get on the laptop and upload some images. I also need to update my tickers.


----------



## 1hopefull

hi ladies :wave: 

can i join in? i just saw this thread. i have had a very hard timing finding a place where i feel like i belong since getting pregnant (i don't have any pregnancy threads that i belong to). i don't know if it is having to go through IF or something else but i feel like it is the former... 

mrsg- congrats on the birth of your daughter! and i love the puppy in your signature, makes me smile when i scroll down the pages.

mars- i LOVE the nursery! so sweet! and your bump is gorgeous!

hi to everyone else.


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey hopeful, welcome to the group and congrats! Mine is also a clomid baby. X


----------



## 1hopefull

Thanks Dragon. I am assuming you meant you have a clomid baby too? We feel so lucky that clomid worked for us (it was a last ditch cycle before IVF) I just wished it worked for everyone else.......

i love the pic of your daughter in your siggi. so sweet and peaceful :D how is big brother adjusting?


----------



## DragonMummy

Yes I meant clomid! Sodding phone..... Big bro Harry is getting there.... he's devoted to his sister and can't do enough for her. He hates Daddy at the minute (poor DH :( ) and just whinges to me when he doesn't get his own way. But he'll get there. I'd rather he blamed us than her! And she is a pretty chilled baby. *touching wood*

We were on our penultimate cycle before IVF which we would have had to pay for as we already have a child. (he was conceived naturally after 3 years off the pill)


----------



## Mrs-G

Congratulations hopeful, it's all gone a not quiet on this thread I'm afraid, we've all either got our handsful with newborns or heavily pregnant!

Isobel is doing great, she is absolutely gorgeous. I'm knackered though, didn't have a nap yesterday and last night she was a pain again. Today we went to register her (Isobel Ruby), we were in town 6 hours, 2hours of that taken up with breast feeding! First stopped at library where I was directed to the disabled toilet before being offered a private room, how can you be expected to feed for 40 minutes stood up or sat on a toilet with no seat? Absolute madness! I'm just gonna have to get my boobs out in future!

Second time I fed in a corner of the pub we had lunch in which was better. I've over done it again today, which means I'll struggle again tonight, she is unsettled already, fed almost constantly between 7.30 and 10! She's asleep now so I think I ought to go to bed, I'll post when I feed again later.


----------



## DragonMummy

i breast fed in the cinema today! was a mum and baby screening but still!


----------



## 1hopefull

mrsg- i totally understand not being able to post much. it might be good for me as i can't keep up with fast moving threads. i really should not be logging in during work and don't always have time to sit on my laptop at night (no internet on my phone)... i love the name Isobel Ruby! :D Is the breastfeeding going well? i see that you are doing a lot of it, but i hope you are doing well with it as well. everyone says the first few weeks are very challenging but i am sure it is different when you are living it! and yeah, if i had the option of a nasty bathroom or just popping my boob out in the library, some people would be getting a free show while they read. :D


----------



## Mrs-G

Hopeful, I was expecting two weeks of he'll with trying to establish breastfeeding, EVERYONE I know started breastfeeding then gave up, various reasons but mainly they say their milk didn't come in or it was too painful. Now I have a theory, I am quite small in the boob department, 34b pre pregnancy, 34d during and now, and I think this has helped, my boobs are not too overpowering and as a result she latches on well. I have got a couple of little sore bits but these are almost heeled. The feeling you get fro
Breastfeeding is the mist incredible ever, it's 2.51 am and I've been woken for a feed but her face is worth every second, it settles her immediately, she never cries for milk, I recognise the signs and feed her imediately. It's not easy spending 4.5 hours of the day with baby attached and each feed session takes an hour making planning your day eventful, but the time passed so quick, o just hope I can get into a routine before I go back in April! Getting out of the house for 8.30 is a distant memory, we only just made half ten yesterday!!!!


----------



## Mrs-G

DM - when did Sophie do her cluster feeding? That's cool that the cinema do a mother and baby screening, I'll have to check it out, which brand cinema was it?


----------



## Mrs-G

My daughter was so good in the night, one proud mummy!

Hopeful, how's your pregnancy been so far? Have you got your 20 week scan booked?


----------



## DragonMummy

Well I can rain on the parade of your theory - I'm a 38GG and we're getting on dandy :rofl:

We had cluster feeding at 2 days, 10 days, 3 weeks so far. Plus some smaller episodes of it in between where she would be on the boob for several hours. but the main ones she would be on it ALL DAY. Funzles! However when she is back to normal feeding, it only takes 10-15 minutes now whereas at first it was an hour as she would be on and off the whole time. 

Getting worried now as still nothing from Britt - not even on her fb page where you would expect to have messages from her "real life" friends. She would definately have had her by now as she would be 3 weeks past her due date.


----------



## MarsMaiden

hey all!! Am back from hospital now and babies are still on the right side of the belly so all is well! Actually had a lovely day in the hospital, the ward was nice and quiet so was just chilling out reading with my feet up! Guess it helps that I don't have any responsibilities at home but the rest really did do me good, came out with no back or pelvis pain at all and had a wonderful nights sleep last night as a result! So have learnt my lesson that the key is to really take it easy from here on in and not to do too much even if I feel well.

Sounds like you are all having a joyous time bonding with your babies even with the trials of breastfeeding! Good to know that it works on all sizes!! haha! My boobs STILL haven't increased from their puny 36b pre pregnancy size (wish I could say the same for my bum and thighs!!!) Have been waiting to order nursing bras feeling sure that they'll have a growth spurt eventually but as time goes on I'm not too sure!!

Welcome hopeful and congrats on your pregnancy! Wonderful that you didn't have to go as far as IVF in the end. Are you planning on finding out the flavour at your next scan?

I really hope that Britt just has her hands full with her wonderful kitten and so hasn't had time to update. Thinking of her lots.

Thinking of ahbon too, really hope everyone is well!


----------



## DragonMummy

I went up from a G to a GG. Not a lot. They get huge when your milk comes in but that only lasts a couple of days.


----------



## MarsMaiden

do you think I'd be safe enough to get sized now then? Getting out and about is only going to get more difficult from here on in so don't want to leave it too late but then don't want to end up getting them too small! It's hard to know what to do?!


----------



## DragonMummy

Maybe get a few now?


----------



## zeezee

Hi everyone, I have not posted in a LONG time - I am so glad to see everyone is going well. Congraters on all the babies (Sophie! Isobel!). I am worried about Britt, I hope she is ok, but I know that I didn't post because I unfort had PPD - mild but still hard to think about posting. I hope Britt is just super busy.

Georgia is 12 and a half weeks now, its hard to believe it. The first 7 weeks were a nightmare to be honest - she was very fussy and very cranky all the time. Our ped finally told us to put her to bed at 6.30pm, and we did and we had a different kid the next day and its been puppies and sunshine since and she is now sleeping 6.30-6.30 most nights  She has reflux too and now thats under control it makes a huge difference.

Re breastfeeding - it took ages for my milk to come in and we had to give her formula because she was starving (literally). When it finally came in it turns out she was refluxing off my breastmilk and it became unsustainable to eat only rice... not even kidding! So she is on hypoallergenic formula and we are all happy. My boobs went from 32D to a 36DD...

Hope everyone is well - keeping on Britt watch though.

Z
xx


----------



## 1hopefull

mrsg- my pregnancy is going good so far. a few minor bumps in the road and MS but all in all, we doing great! :D i am on antibiotics now for bronchitis and sinus infection (yeah its summer, WTF) but should be ok before we leave for our babymoon on monday. i just hate taking drugs while preggo. poor baby. we are so excited for our trip though. we are going to mexico for a week with my SIL, BIL, nephew and niece. i can not wait! :D


dragon- wow double G! :shock: i have really been liking my D's. usually i am a small C. they grew right away and haven't changed much for a while now. did you guys have more growth in the third tri or after you started BFing? 

mars- thanks! we are planning on not finding out :D we have gone back and forth but i think we are sticking to this. it will not be easy though! did you all find out or wait?

zeezee- congrats on the birth of Georgia. :D i am glad you guys have found a routine.

hope all you mama's have a lovely weekend.


----------



## zeezee

Hopeful - where in IL are you? I am in IL too


----------



## 1hopefull

i'm in northern IL, near fox lake (so way out chicago burbs). how about you?

i haven't meet very many IL people on here...


----------



## Mrs-G

Hello from my hospital bed!!!!!! I managed to contract an infection so currently on intravenous antibiotics! Hoping to get out today but it's looking like it may be another overnighter, I'm feeling much better now and ready to go home.

Inlaws really taking piss now (excuse language) they were round at ours when I got took in to hospital so to be 'helpful' they went through my dirty washing bin and took my washing home - can a girl not have any dignity, I mean I've just given birth for god sake! I really did not want my dirty laundry manhandled by my inlaws! 

Isobel doing great, I'm a bit worried about the effects of my antibiotics on her but fingers x she seems ok so far. 

Mars, I went to mothercare to get measured up, they asked how many weeks I was, I don't think they would have been keen to do it before 38 weeks, I went last Wednesday, Isobel came last Friday, close call!!!! I did not increase any more and my 34d's fit fine even after my milk came in.


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG.... I can see they thought they were helping but I'm sorry I want to keep my lochia and breast milk to myself. Not something I want to share. Thats on a par with my in laws kissing Sophie goodbye while she's on my breast. Wrongness.

Get well soon! Can I send you some grapes? :rofl:


----------



## Mrs-G

I'm home - Yippeee

I'm still feverish though - oops, I'm hot, then I'm cold, I've got 14 tablets a day to take.

Finally got my hands on the laptop so I've changed my signature and can upload a couple of photos.


----------



## 1hopefull

awwww, she is adorable! :D

hope you feel better soon!


----------



## DragonMummy

aw she's lovely! well done you x


----------



## Mrs-G

Hello everyone!

My god I feel so much better today!

Midwife been this morning to weigh Isobel, she was 6lb 1oz on wednesday, today she is 6lb 9oz!!!!! What a fatty! Midwife also helped me with latching on on my right boob, when I was poorly Friday I allowed Isobel to feed whilst poorly latched on which has resulted in a sore nipple. Midwife showed me where I was going wrong and I've now fed twice with no pain, yippee!

Oh and I've had a break through, my right hand boob was leaking this morning, I'm not sure why I'm excited by this but it made be feel more normal, I've been worrying about whether my boobs are coping and producing enough, so when it started leaking I thought 'yippee'! Weird I know


----------



## Mrs-G

Ooooo where's everyone gone again?!?!?


----------



## DragonMummy

i'm still here! I generally come on here on my phone and it's too much of an ordeal to post so I read and run. BAD DM!

Anyone heard from Britt? getting a bit worried now....


----------



## MrsF

Hello my lovelies x x x welcome hopeful!! Always good to have newbies in the forum, I love an AC success story x x x

No sign of britt? I hope yr ok hun if yr reading this x x x 
Am on mobile so hard to write proper post, I can't see thread!!! I remember reading boob sizes though!! I'm still combination feeding, sometimes expressing, sometimes latching him on, its great that harry doesn't appear confused. 

Had 1st proper smile yesterday, soooo heartwarming :) he's practising his giggle in his sleep now which is so cute!!! 
Afm, still deliriously bollocksed. Losing pregnancy weight steadily but I reckon thats because I'm to shagged to cook! Csection has healed well, but still a bit numb in places. Tearyness has subsided too which is good as I thought I was going doolally. 
Who's next in line to meet their wee bundles ?much love ladies x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Nice to have you too back, I'm guessing Britt is just too busy for baby and bump, I got an iPhone just before Isobel was born so I have full access whilst feeding and considering I'm feeding for at least 30 mins every two hours, I end up on here a lot!!!!!

Ahbon had her c-section booked for 20th so she should have two little bundles by now, then it's mars, I'm so glad Isobel came early, I'd have been very impatient by now otherwise!

I quite enjoy breast feeding, we've just been and done a shop at tesco, just got back and she needs a feed so here I am whilst daddy has to do all shopping ..... Fantastic!


----------



## MarsMaiden

hey all! just a quick update to let you know that emily grace and jowan christopher made an early entrance into the world on sunday afternoon! emily was 4lb 6oz and jowan was 4lb 12oz so good weights! both are in neonatal but breathing without assistance and feediing well so we're really happy with them. they'll be here for a couple of weeks yet but hopefully it will all just keep getting better from here on in! 

i had a fantastic natural delivery which i actually loved but unfortunately hd massive bloodloss after due to retained placentas so ended up knocked out in ttheatre and having more than half my blood volume transfused!! am now very anaemic so am knackered tired but cuddles with the twins are getting me through the day!

love and hugs to all, will try and catch up again soon!


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh my god, we're all early birds aren't we. Congratulations mm, good going on the natural delivery front but sorry so traumatic after. Glad you seem to be coping, it must be difficult having your babies but not having them with you straight away. Are you still in hospital?


----------



## zeezee

MarsMaiden said:


> hey all! just a quick update to let you know that emily grace and jowan christopher made an early entrance into the world on sunday afternoon! emily was 4lb 6oz and jowan was 4lb 12oz so good weights! both are in neonatal but breathing without assistance and feediing well so we're really happy with them. they'll be here for a couple of weeks yet but hopefully it will all just keep getting better from here on in!
> 
> i had a fantastic natural delivery which i actually loved but unfortunately hd massive bloodloss after due to retained placentas so ended up knocked out in ttheatre and having more than half my blood volume transfused!! am now very anaemic so am knackered tired but cuddles with the twins are getting me through the day!
> 
> love and hugs to all, will try and catch up again soon!

omigod, congraters Mars!!! LOVE the names, can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, congrats MarsMaiden!!! So happy for you!!! Sorry about the anaemia, but you must be on :cloud9: now that they're here!


----------



## DragonMummy

congrats MM!! beautiful names xxx


----------



## zeezee

Ladies, I am really worried about Britt - is there any action on her FB page? Can we message her somehow?


----------



## MrsF

mm - double congratulations sweetheart!!!!! x x x and im so pleased they're ok! wowsers! sorry to hear about the anaemia - i have empathy! updeate us when you can, but we appreciate yr gonna be v busy!!! excellent work lady :) 


zeezee - i agree, i too am worried - from what i know of britt she'd have updated us by now. not sure how to contact her though x x 

hello to dm, mrsg, abhon, isi, hopeful and co x x 

having a rubbidh time at mo. harry hs colic and i suspect a touch of reflux too. he's had a horrid few days and weve not slept much at all ( i swear i had lunch with shrek today i am that tired...) i feel so guilty, totally unfounded, i know, but i think pnd is creeping in if im honest :( :cry: dh on nights so im up for most of night, then all day. my wonderful sister is having him on sat as im just so exhausted. not eating properly as i'm so tired - no appetite, just getting by on milkshakes and the odd ryvita. :cry: trying to pull it together, but it just gets harder. feel like a complete failure as i cant help him. sorry to bring thread down :( much love ladies x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

nothing on her fb page, me and a couple of others have messaged her but nothing :(


----------



## DragonMummy

F, try this. I had hideous PND with Harry, hence I went straight onto anti depressants after Sophie was born. Feel free to pm me if you want to chat xxxx


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs f, sorry you're feeling down, you should get help sooner rather than later, have a chat to midwife or gp. 

Got my results back from my little incident last week, I had a strep a infection in my womb/lady bits, midwife said lucky we acted as we did and got immediate help cos it could have been serious. Finished antibiotic course today, midwife coming to do a further swab monday to make sure it's all clear!


----------



## ahbon

Mrs-G said:


> Morning guys!!!!!!!!
> 
> Baby Isobel arrived at 6.20pm last night.

You beat me...by a few hours after all that! :haha:.... my girls arrived at 10.48 and 10.49pm after my waters broke naturally (35+4) and ended with a c-section that night! :happydance::cloud9:

will update the birth story etc soon - only got home on saturday after 15days in hospital whilst we tried to get the girls breast feeding - didn't work so now expressing and bottling..... but happily at home as a family of 4! :cloud9:

hope everyone is well - will look at reading back over the thread as soon as I can! 

xxx


----------



## ahbon

ok didn't end up going to bed after all....................

MarsMaiden - huge congrats - seems like our babies couldn't wait to meet us eh! Glad all is ok - mine didn't need any intervention either despite being small (only kept in as we insisted on trying to breast feed..... wish I'd given up on that earlier so we'd have been able to come home!)............. anyway *huge hugs to your little ones and the proud parents!*

Any news of Britt anywhere? 

Mrs G - hope all is ok :)

Mrs F - I am still so emotional (I've cried more in the last few weeks than in the last few years!) and am so tired... (hubby let me sleep for 10hrs yesterday - feel so much better for it now!). Hope you feel better soon - remember we're all going thru it too *hugs*

DM - how do you breast feed? I found rugby balling them was the only way when I felt safe that my boobs wouldn't squash / suffocate the girls..... am still going to try breast feeding now home (wish I'd have said bottles earlier in hospital as I'd have been allowed to go home earlier - was only kept in due to feeding girls with a tube as we kept trying to breast feed but they just wouldn't latch on)

ok now i really need to write a birth story to explain all... but it's feeding time - going to go get the girls who are sleeping upstairs with daddy - this is the longest I've been away from them and I'm missing them! xxx

hugs to all and laters xxxxx


----------



## beadyeyes

So nice to read your stories. I'm currently
7 weeks after my first try at ICSI. I'm really worried though that there's nothing there, despite the symptoms! I'm still on progesterone pessaries see and maybe he symptoms are to do with those?! 

So lovely to read happy endings! I hope I have one too!


----------



## Mrs-G

Welcome beadyeyes and congratulations, I had very few early symptoms and it didn't feel real, even after my 6 week scan, it all kind of gets real at your 12 week scan , then at 20 week scan it starts feeling like a normal pregnancy and you start to relax! Good luck, this feels like a lucky thread, most of us now have our babies.

Congratulations ahbon, we were both going through it on the same day then! Don't know about staying on that long though, must have driven you insane!

Afm feeding going well, every 2 hours in day, going 3 at night. Oh went back to work today and we did just fine, midwife came again and did swabs to check if my infection gone, lo seems to be getting better but still has severe trumps!!! Went to breast feeding support group today to make friends, it was a little awkward at first but think it will get better the more often I go!

Hope everyone's ok, mrs f, are things looking up yet?


----------



## DragonMummy

Evening all!

Welcome beadyeyes! Congratulations - it really does take a few months before it seems real!

afm, all going well enough here. Soph is feeding well still and Bf seems easy this time, after being a complete ordeal with Harry. She sleeps 4-6 hours at night and naps lots. She's a grumpy bugger in the evenings but she's so bloody cute that I don't mind :D


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: thankyou for your kind words ladies and that link dm x x x x 

beadyeyes - welcome hun, this is the lucky thread indeed :) when's your first scan? i think mine was at 8 weeks, although i booked in for a private viability scan at 6 weeks as i had bled a bit x x heres to a H&H pregnancy x x x

ahbon :) huge congratulations, doubley so :) you guys must be over the moon :) pleased the girls, and you, are doing well x x x 

well, afm, feeling pretty crappy tbh. like sophie though DM, even harry's grumpy face still keeps me going. i think id put that we went to the docs last week and she said he had colic, but i felt there was something else. kept a "day in the life of" type thing and i was convinced it was reflux - so went back today and they have given me some infant gaviscon. well, his 7pm feed was far easier and he didnt seem in as much pain and managed to take 210ml (60 more than normal), and he even smiled lots too. he went down easier, seems more peaceful in his sleep. so fingers crossed. i dont think i said before but he had horrible vomits that came out of his nose and mouth and he couldnt breathe, twice - was awful. i was so close to ringing the ambulance. i had to turn him over and give him a "slap" on the back. he went all floppy,, it was so scary. he recovered in a few mins, but i was so scared. made me decide to do a baby first aid course. 

i spoke to the hv today and shes gonna come round more. the pnd symptoms are defo there which is a shit. still not got the all clear to drive, so am in the house quite alot. am hoping that now dh is off nights, i can catch up on sleep and just feel a bit more confident in what im doing. hormones are rubbish. 

much love ladies x x x


----------



## beadyeyes

Hi and thanks for the welcome!

My scan is next Monday when I'll be exactly 8 weeks by my working outbur hospital have said I'll be a few days behind.. I'm so so nervous. Terrified that there won't be anything there!


----------



## Mrs-G

You're not alone! I was convinced I'd made it all up, when they confirmed that I had a baby growing and showed the flicker of the heartbeat I was so relieved I cried!


----------



## DragonMummy

Ahbon sorry only just noticed your question - world of my own! When I had harry I was told that because of my gigantasaurous boobies that the rugby hold would be the only way I could do it but I hated it - there was just no way of nursing discretely in public, I always had a huge veiny boob on full display. I tried just holding her in my arms and nursing this time but I kept suffocating her but the MW explained its because I had her body facing a different way to her face. So I hold her in my arms with her whole body facing into me. Once she is latched on I adjust her head so that it tips back slightly, keeping her nostrils completely clear. I can't believe how much easier it is like that. xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

beady good luck with your scan - its perfectly normal to worry that there;s not going to be anything there - I've had that with both of my kids!

F why can you not drive? My miserable [email protected] GP told me EIGHT WEEKS. Given that I have no nerves down there so don't even feel like I've had a bruise down there let alone an operation, I spoke to my insurance co and they said when I feel ok to do an emergency stop. I've been back on the road over a week. I do think that would be a big help to you, getting a bit of independance. I had evil PND after Harry for about 18 months. I can fully understand. I used a combination of group therapy and meds. I think I prolonged it though by taking myself off the meds when I felt better. then within 2 weeks I would crash again! I have gone straight on them this time and am going to stay on them til at LEAST after Christmas.


----------



## Mrs-G

Isobel has been driving me insane today! Am I allowed to say that after all we've been through? 

She has only slept for about an hour, refuses to be put down and is in constant need of booby! My house is a mess, I only managed to get showered and dressed late afternoon, aaaaggghhhhh! I've obviously had it too easy so far, can't wait for dh to come home but don't think that will help as she just won't stop feeding!


----------



## DragonMummy

Am having the same day, G. Don't worry, is just a growth spurt. Will pass in a day or so. i use the baby bjorn to get jobs done when she's like it x


----------



## Mrs-G

A day or so!!!


----------



## ahbon

Mrs G - don't worry at 4am I felt the same and this was only when I was looking after one whilst hubby fed the other (he'd left me in bed so I just had to make sure the first one was ok - she was having a paddy at the time!). We fought so hard to have our children but it doesn't make them angels 100% of the time! *hugs*

MM - think you're now on another forum I'm on (twins and multiples thread) haha hope you and your little ones are ok :) x

DM - thanks hun - my little one was desperately searching for boob yesterday but still just ended up playing - her little mouth is just too small to get more than a nipple in there and so I just end up with sore (er!) nipples. Bigger one hasn't asked for it again yet - I will endeavour to keep trying them on the boob but to be honest was so stressed out by the whole 'do it this way' 'do you mind if i touch it *yank*' I had I'm not sure I'll be able to feel good about b/f'ing - although getting fed up with expressing now too!

hope everyone is good :) MIL, SIL and family visiting today - wish me luck!
x


----------



## Mrs-G

Ahbon, I have no idea how you're coping with two. Isobel was a right madam all day and all evening and half the night. This morning fingers crossed!

I had problems in the early days with my nipples but I persevered and that lasinoh cream helped greatly! Isobel has a small mouth and doesn't get a lot in but nipple, I've also decided that she is suffering from a bit of colic so I'm going to invest in some infacol today x

Gotta go cos she's settled and I need to get ready!


----------



## DragonMummy

Soph has a small mouth too so i had a lot of pain both from latching and let-down for the first two weeks, i was told it gets better when your boobs get used to it and "man up" to the task. Mine duly manned up but they didn't with Harry so I feel your pain!!

Sophie has broken out in horrendous eczema. I had it as a baby and passed it to Harry and now I have passed it to Sophie. Why do we pass on our shit genes? Surely this goes against what Darwin was always banging on about?


----------



## mercyme

Hi everyone, sorry I've not been the best poster -- but I've followed your progress with great interest! So, finally . . . little Cannon Raleigh is here! Born July 30 @ 04:43. 7 lbs, 14 oz, 20 inches. I love him more than I even thought possible. 
The birth was, in a word, dreadful. 23 hours of labor (with an epidural), followed by a c-section (failure to progress). And the recovery has been hard, too. Breastfeeding finally taking off yesterday -- milk's come in. Before that, too many tears to count over my failure to b-feed. Ahbon, I could've written your post re. the yanking & the small mouth/big boob! 

Anyway, Here's a pic or two. . .
 



Attached Files:







photo(2).jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 4









100_2601.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs-G

Wow mercy congratulations. Love the name and so glad you're loving being a mum, it makes the labour worth it doesn't it! You look fantastic, well done and enjoy x


----------



## mercyme

It's so awesome to be talking about breastfeeding instead of pregnancy symptom spotting!! Yay for us all. We've been through so much more than a lot of women -- and the rewards are wonderfully sweet. :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## DragonMummy

I really hate being the bearer of bad news, but I got a message from Britt. She had her little girl a few weeks back - Kinley Paige. Unfortunately if sounds like her hospital let her down horribly. They were too busy and nobody listened to Britts repeated pleas that things were not right. to cut a long story short, she ended up in theatre and they both nearly died. In order to prevent Britt haemorhaging further she had to have a hysterectomy. Worse still, baby Kinley was deprived of oxygen for approx 15 minutes, leaving her badly brain damaged. If she survives she will be severely disabled. All because they were too busy to listen to a mothers instinct that things were not as they should be and took it for granted that nature would do their job for them. And poor Britt and her daughter have to pay the price for that. :cry:


----------



## zeezee

DragonMummy said:


> I really hate being the bearer of bad news, but I got a message from Britt. She had her little girl a few weeks back - Kinley Paige. Unfortunately if sounds like her hospital let her down horribly. They were too busy and nobody listened to Britts repeated pleas that things were not right. to cut a long story short, she ended up in theatre and they both nearly died. In order to prevent Britt haemorhaging further she had to have a hysterectomy. Worse still, baby Kinley was deprived of oxygen for approx 15 minutes, leaving her badly brain damaged. If she survives she will be severely disabled. All because they were too busy to listen to a mothers instinct that things were not as they should be and took it for granted that nature would do their job for them. And poor Britt and her daughter have to pay the price for that. :cry:

I am sitting at work crying as I read this. I nearly threw up when I saw this. Britt, if you read this, all of my love and hugs to you and and the beautiful Kinley, if you need anything please do not hesitate to message me.

All my love,
Z
xxxoooxxxooo


----------



## Mrs-G

I too don't know what to say and i'm deeply shocked, Britt my heart goes out to you and your family, I am so sorry.


----------



## zeezee

All - the wonderful clomid club buddies have created a donation page for Britt and Kinley. The thought was that the funds could help Britt and her family stop worrying about financials and focus on Kinley. The link is here: https://kinleypaigesupport.chipin.com/kinley-paige-support-fund

Z
xx


----------



## ahbon

Britt - I am still trying to take in what I just read :( My heart goes out to you. I've just sat and cried but I just wanted to send you my congratulations on becoming a mummy and send you all my love in your journey x


----------



## Mrs-G

Hi ladies, I know we're all devastated by britts news and it has certainly affected my way of thinking and making me appreciate how precious Isobel is but I wanted to check in see how you are all coping.

Mrs f- not heard from you on a while, are you ok?

Everyone else how's the feeding going? I started expressing Friday and now dh has started giving the 9-10pm feed, she's taken to the bottle well but still wants booby time 10 mins later!!! Need to up the amount but currently stock piling enough to get me through a wedding today, although this means I'll need to express while i'm there which is more hassle but at least this way I can feed her at the table if she is hungry.

Take care all x


----------



## 1hopefull

i am SO sorry to read the news of your friend Britt. gosh, honestly, i can't imagine anything worse. my heart goes out to her and her family and you girls how have been such good friends to her. mrs-g- yeah it definitely gives you a reality check doesn't it. even when we have had so many of them even getting to this point.

hope you all are doing ok with the babies and bf.


----------



## DragonMummy

G i expressed a bottle yesterday and Soph just didn't want to know! I got 4.5oz out of one boob in about 10 minutes. She gobbed at the teat for a bit and probably had about an ounce. Then got really cross and screamed til I gave her the boob!


----------



## Mrs-G

Isobel has done fantastic today, I had to come out of the church to breast feed then again during photos but she had 5oz during the meal, I then expressed 5oz after meal in 20 minutes, then she's just guzzled 3oz from bottle and she is now on my boob again which was feeling rather full so I'm glad she was still hungry!

We are home now and as soon as she's done i'm off to sleep x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh my God!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my God!!!!!

My heart is BROKEN!!! I can't believe that would happen. Gosh, my darling Britt...you and Kinley are in my prayers. I don't know what to say. My heart goes out to you.

:hug:


----------



## mercyme

Britt, I'm so devastated by your news. It's heartbreaking. I hope that the coming days & weeks prove the doctors wrong -- that your sweet baby is not as disabled as they fear. Either way, I'm praying for you & your family. Words just arent enough.


----------



## Mrs-G

Isobel has been sleeping in her sleeping bag tonight instead of sheets and blanket and she looks soooo cute, she also slept for 3 hours between feeds so she is getting a little better! I need her to go 3 again though after this feed cos I'm shattered tonight!


----------



## MrsF

Dearest Britt, I am so sorry to hear the awful situation around the birth of you LO Kinley. I hope you are doing ok, and that Kinley is well too. I cannot find the words to write hun, just wanted you to know that i am thinking of you. much love x x x


----------



## MrsF

bugger - just wrote a post and deleted it by mistake :(

mm - many congratulations on your LO - what a sweetie :) hope you're both doing well x x x

hello all - hope you're all well x x x 

long story short for me - im doing ok thanks ladies x x x went to docs yesterday as still not eating or sleeping (not harry-induced!) been given some meds to help sleep (but not sleeping tabs), and she's started me on antidepressants. Although i dont feel depressed, the signs seem to be there. slept for 14 hours yesterday, and am hoping for another good run tonight. i do feel better for sleeping but lack the energy. hopefully the appetite will return soon! x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better. The antidepressants really helped me. I was never depressed as in sad or unhappy, but they helped me cope, reduced my anxiety and lowered my stress levels. xxx

Sophie was weighed today - she's 9lbs8oz. She's put on 3lbs! :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all, I don't have much of an update but Britt has sent a picture of the beautiful Kinley and also has said she is breathing without a tube now which can only be good news. Isn't she beautiful?

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/kinley.jpg


----------



## Mrs-G

OMG she is just gorgeous!!!!! I know it must be a hugely difficult te for Britt, but just looking at her must go some way to reassure her, she looks perfect and beautiful, let's just hope dr's turn out to be just as incapable in their diagnosis and that things turn out ok. DM of your messaging Britt, please send her my love and tell her kinley is beautiful x


----------



## DragonMummy

I will do x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

She's absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## ahbon

Gorgeous little girl! best of wishes to Britt and the family x

will try and get a pic up of my girls in the coming days - still not downloaded them from the camera yet! 

still trying to get my head around if I continue to express or not as breast feeding still isn't happening and i'm not really expressing as much as I should now - girls 3.5wks old.

love to all x


----------



## mercyme

Please send my best to Britt -- her daughter is simply beautiful & precious.


----------



## Mrs-G

Ahbon, I still can't get my head round the fact that our girls arrived on the same day in the end! And your biggest was only 3 oz smaller, you must have been huge!!!! Are you getting back to normal now? I'm a couple of pounds off my pre pregnancy weight but my boobs are much bigger. I'm still managing to bf, I've introduced expressing but tbh I don't enjoy it, it takes ages to express the tiniest amounts which she drinks in no time at all and still wants booby afterwards. I understand why you would consider switching but only you can make that decision. I certainly wouldn't think any less of you if you did, you've got a tough job!


----------



## ahbon

Mrs G - my biggest was 1lb 2oz smaller than your baby girl :haha: Mine together were (5lbs 3 and 3lbs 15.5) so 9lbs 2.5oz. Remember I gave birth at 35+4 so they hadn't been inside putting on weight as they should have been. My biggest is now 6lbs 1oz which seems enormous to me at the moment - after she's eaten I'm amazed at how heavy that feels! :haha: I've not dared stand on hte scales - I know I'm back into my pre pregnancy (but not slimmest) jeans so I'm happy with that at hte moment. I've a little over hang over the c-section scar but I'm not too bothered at the moment if I'm honest.

hope everyone is well and enjoying their babies :hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh yeah, I can't do the maths, actually I can, I just forgot the weight of my daughter!!!!! Lol


----------



## DragonMummy

G what pump are you using? I can get 4oz in 10 minutes - when I used a manual with Harry, I only ever managed 2oz from both boobs after about an hour's effort!


----------



## Mrs-G

I'm using a medela swing single pump. I've just got nearly 3 fl oz out of one boob in 15 mins, I think it depends on how relaxed I am, also isobels feeding has dropped off a bit and she is going longer between feeds so my boobs were fully, I expressed on the right after she fed for 10 mins, now she's feeding on the left so I will give it twenty mins when she's finished and see if I can get any out. I'm only expressing once a day.


----------



## DragonMummy

Apparently early morning is best, if that helps. i know you've probably heard it all.... x


----------



## Mrs-G

How's everyone doing? I've moved over into the breastfeeding forum, in particular the middle of the night thread for posting in the middle of the night!!!!!

Any news on Britt and kinley?

I proper put my foot in it today, my boss's wife is pregnant and had her 20 week scan last week, i asked the sex and then said I assume everything is ok and it wasn't, I didn't know what to say or where to put myself, especially as it was in front of everyone and he was keeping it quiet! Apparently they couldn't see a stomach and there was a lot if swelling around the organs. I can't even begin to imagine what they are going through, the 20 week scan should be a fantastic experience instead they've got all this worry. They find out tomorrow if the pregnancy is viable or not.

My little fatty is getting fatter, does anyone have issues with boss eyes? Isobel keeps looking crosseyed, from what I've read it's quite normal at this age and when she starts to focus better it will improve but it does worry me.


----------



## DragonMummy

oh yes, Soph does crosseyes whenever she tries to focus - especially when we're too close!


----------



## MarsMaiden

hey ladies, so sorry i havent updated in so long, just never seemed to have any time when the babies were in special care, between visiting, expressing, sleeping and eating there weren't enough hours in the day!

first of all I have to send massive hugs to Britt and her family. Couldn't believe the news when I read it, so so sad, it's hard to put anthing into words. Kinley is absolutely beautiful though and it sounds like she is making great progress, I hope that things continue well.

my twins came home from hospital last Thursday and are doing really well. It's bizarre looking at them thinking that in theory they should still be in my belly! It took a while to build up my milk supply after the blood loss and with the anaemia but we got there eventually and i am now exclusively bf them both which feels amazing. I tandem feed them occassionally but it's a bit of a faff as they need winding part way through the feed and i don't have enough hands so its easier to feed them singly for now! I went to a bf class before they were born and found that the tips I learnt there really helped when it came to positioning and latching. Anyways, grumblings coming from the cot so will leave you with a pic of the babies and a promise to try and catch up more often!

https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg201/karina4449/P1060298-1.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

Breastfeeding twins? Sod that.... :rofl:

Theyre beautiful! It's funny, Sophie has so much hair that bald babies look weird to me now! I reckon my super hairy girl probably looks quite funny to you girls with baldies!

I'm not sure if I've posted a pic recently so here she is :D

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0551.jpg


----------



## Mrs-G

Ah lovely photos, mines a baldy at the front and a bit fair on back! Can't believe how much hair Sophie has!

Mars, I can't believe you are ebb, way to go girl! I'm finding it tough with one especially when she cluster feeds! In fact my nipples were so tired yesterday morning that I cheated and expressed and fed her the milk with a bottle but it just gave them a rest, she's developed a habit of falling asleep whilst feeding then waking with a start and almost ripping my nipple off or constantly fussing with it. 

Is everyone doing ok and loving motherhood! I can't believe that we produced this wonderful baby girl, she has grown so much and has personality already, at 5 weeks she was 9lb 14 what a little fatty! I also look down at her feeding and she is a spit of her 20 week scan, who needs 3d scans, I can't getover the likeness! She is also the spit of her dad!


----------



## ahbon

Just wondered how everyone is getting on? Hope you are all well and babies doing good :)

All well here - loving my girls (I want more!). One is me with my hubby's colouring and the other is so my hubby with my colouring! haha

MM - glad you joined the other place too :)

anyway *take care to all* Is there any update on Britt and Kinley - hope all is going ok and positively *hugs*


----------



## Mrs-G

Hi, nice to hear from someone, I never see any of you over in baby club. We're doing great, Isobel is just like her dad and growing up so fast! I'm still breast feeding and loving it, not looking forward to weaning after Xmas though &#55357;&#56862;

Isobel was weighed almost 2 weeks ago and was 14 14! My little chunker!


----------



## DragonMummy

Evening! No recent update from britt. She messaged me last week and I understand little kinley is still fighting. 

Sophie is doing really well, sitting up on her own (a bit wobbily!) And has been having a tiny bit of baby rice once a day, but still breastfed. She's got bags of character and she's a sheer joy! Despite her forgetting how to sleep for more than 4 hours at a time!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey, quick update to anyone still subscribed. Have spoken to Britt a couple of times. Kinley is still fighting but still in hospital and very poorly. I believe the prognosis is not great and Britt is making the most of her as much as she possibly can. A terribly sad situation, and so, so unnecessary. :(

Hope this finds you all well x


----------



## Mrs-G

Thanks for the update. Give Britt my regards if u speak again.

Hope you and Sophie (and Harry) are doing well.

I'm still loving being a mummy but this maternity leave is going too quick, how's everyone else doing, a little update from you all would be lovely x take care


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah we're great thanks. Weaning but still bf'ing. She's sitting up, rolling and saying first words. No teeth yet though! She's a real sunbeam, the happiest baby I've ever known!


----------



## ahbon

Wanted to say hi again (MM I do see you on the other place but I'm not posting that much in the twins thread nowadays). How is everyone doing? Any news of Britt and Kinley?

We are all doing fine - girls growing so fast...... we are doing BLW slowly and steadily. They are such personalities - L is so sweet and a real mummy's girl, P is a little devil she's hilarious! Not crawling yet but don't think it'll be long for P to start! Still not said mummy but dadadada is always there now (typical eh!).

Right back to the girls it's food time - we got up late so all timings are a bit off today. 

Hope you are all well and the bubs are growing and doing as they should! Anyone onto the next one yet? We'd love to but I don't want to do ivf again ................... (if there was a definate success rate and it were cheaper we'd probably do it again in a heartbeat!) :hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

Hi ahbon, nice to hear you're all doing well. Things good this end, Isobel is a little monkey, just this minute she's dropped her pancake on the floor then instantly looked at me with a devious little smile! So cute, I absolutely adore her. 

At almost 8 months old she is progressing slowly but surely, she sits up nice and tall but still has a wobble backwards now and again so I have to watch her or put cushions behind her still, she also loses balance when reaching for her toys which results in unwanted tummy time which she instantly corrects with a roll onto her back, then she is stuck!

I don't think she'll be that into crawling, she prefers to shuffle forward on her bum or stand and practice walking with mummy. At least she pretty much stays put still! 

Feeding wise is good, sort of, we too are doing blw, but not sticking to rules, after 2.5 months she will finally take a spoon from me and thus opening up a whole new area of taste such as yoghurt, porridge, custard etc etc. she has drank water since 6 months out of a sippy cup but milk wise we're still breast feeding every 3 hours - even through the night doh!

She is a very well natured baby, quiet in relation to her peers at baby groups but she is very happy, she loved books and singing, being hung upside down, laying with her head dangling upside down, raspberries, being lifted up and down in the air, swimming - in fact she loves everything! (apart from sttn!)

As for another one, I'm due back to work in July, I keep thinking of my little frostie - but whilst I've had a easy, it has been tough, even the pregnancy, birth, newborn stage, weaning!!!! I've enjoyed it all but not sure I could do it again, especially if the next one wasn't so easy!

Hope to see some more updates, I'm loitering in baby club nowadays, but it's not a patch on the support you guys gave me through my ivf journey x


----------



## DragonMummy

hey, good to hear from you all.

Sophie is doing well. Her progress is more or less identical to her brother's. Hitting milestones at the same age, both the same size etc. She's also not crawling but Harry didnt til 10 months and I'm not worried - she'll get it in the end and am enjoying more time with her staying where I leave her!

Ahbon funnily enough I spoke to Britt yesterday. Kinley is still fighting on, bless her heart. She has very few reactions and responses but apparently does love cuddles with Mummy. she is still living in a children's hospital and Britt believes that she would suffer and not survive if she were brought home. i can't imagine being in such a terrible limbo.


----------



## MrsF

Hello my lovelies!! Was just dropping by to say a huge hello and to catch up! Hope all is well! Please send my love and regards to britt and kinley x x x 
I cant believe how time has flown, harry is 9months this week! He's almost walking, has 6 teeth almost through and is Defo keeping us on our toes! I swear he's developing so quick cos he's ivf - strongest egg and sperm etc! Went back to work full time at beginning of Feb, how tired!?! Am Defo looking forward to my first mothers day, even though harry gave me the gift of a headcold! 

Much much love ladies, and happy 1st mothers day! X x


----------



## Mrs-G

Hi mrsf, happy mothers day to you to.

Back to work already?!?!! Seriously though, how are you coping and what childcare arrangements, I'm due back 1st July ish, I am contemplating requesting 3 days a week, I just don't know how I am going to cope with all the housework and everything, plus the fact that I'll only see her for an hour before bed at night.


----------



## DragonMummy

Ohh full time? That's got to hurt!

I was planning doing about 25 hours a week but they kept rejecting all of my hours proposals so I'm only going to be doing 16 hours. Its difficult as I have to work when M is off as although I can put Sophie in childcare, that stuffs me when Harry finishes school or is on holidays. Have decided to make up the time with an OU degree course to keep me out of trouble and so I have something useful behind me when the kids are big enough to go back to work full time. :D

I go back in May :sick:


----------



## maxxiandniko

It's been so long since I've said hi to everyone. I don't know where to find anyone anymore. I was all excited to post an update on Aidan and Ian and tell everyone how beautiful their babies (I finally got to looking at the pictures) and then I saw what was going on with Britt and I can't believe it. Things don't make sense sometimes. Please send her my love. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Mrs-G

Hello everyone (at least those that subscribe) well our lo's are all a year old now, where has the time gone. I've been back at work full time for a month and a half now and so far so good, balance seems ok. Isobel is a little monkey but absolutely adorable and such a character, she is walking well but still can't stand up from sitting unless she can pull herself up. 

Just checking in but gotta go to work now x


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi!! Yep, Sophie is nearly 14 months now. Still teeny tiny (in 6-9 clothes) and cruising. she looks like a little walking dolly! She's independant and ferocious and I love her! 

Am still in touch with Cat (Britt), Kinley is still fighting and is making some progress. She's a beautiful little girl and Cat is rightly very proud of her :D


----------



## Mrs-G

Er hi guys - I might kinda be a little pregnant ............. Oooops


----------



## ahbon

o congratulations!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooooh congratulations, well done you! Was it natural this time round? :D


----------



## Mrs-G

Doh, just lost my post!

Yep completely natural and we only dtd once I think in 6 weeks lol. We're still in shock at minute, only ever wanted 1 and that's been tough, she's a little bugger, just on my 5th night of waking at half 4/5 and screaming till she gets in with us. Not sure how we'll cope with another 1, I don't feel the same way at all, struggling to 'feel' it at the minute. It's still early days and I need a scan to check it's not eptopic, then when I get my head round that I can start the major stressing about everything else. At the minute, apart from tiredness which is the norm since isobel came a long, I feel pretty normal and thinking that maybe those 2 tests were wrong.

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## DragonMummy

Yep smashing thanks! I seem to have cycles now, which i didn't before so that's pretty exciting. Soph self weaned at 14 months so I'm not bf any more which I'm sad about. Ho hum, not a lot I can do about it!! We're NTNP at the moment :)


----------



## ahbon

Mrs G - any updates? Done any more tests etc? Are you feeling it more now?

DragonMummy - how goes with two? Any more for you?

How is everyone?

We are fabulous here, still thinking of trying again but then I think tghe money would be better spent doing things with the house and the girls...... not sure as we both would love more....... although......... well as you can see not 100% either way yet...... and I'm getting older and older........

Just getting over one with chickenpox this week....... t'other didn't catch it :( Always out and about at groups and things now too - I am lovign it but wondering where the time is going as weeks seem to fly by now!

x


----------



## Mrs-G

Hi ahbon, yeah all good here, had an early scan and all seemed well, told my boss so the pressure isn't as bad now and I've come to terms with the idea of having two plus my boss reckons he will do whatever it takes for me to come back to work, so I've got the flexibility.


----------



## ahbon

fabulous :) so happy for you - looks like so many end up with a surprise natural after having an 'assisted' one...... unfortunately very unlikely for me though without immune drugs etc :) x


----------



## DragonMummy

Unlikely here too. My cycles had come back and were about 35 days long, and now suddenly I'm not violating and am in a huge pcos cycle again. Sigh....

Ahbon having 2 is brilliant! Despite the huge age gap, they're the best of friends and simply adore each other. Sophie isn't a great sleeper, she's only slept through 5 or 6 times ever. But she settles ok so I can't complain really. Reeeeally want a third though.


----------

